# Post a picture of your pet[s]!



## icechampagne

I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago. 

Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures


----------



## purplekitty

Your kitty is just too cute!


----------



## Tammy518

My pug is my avatar picture, and here's a picture of our kitty:

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e70/Tammy518/P1010138.jpg


----------



## lordguinny

Your blue point kitty is so cute! Out of curiosity, how much does he weigh?  My cat is now 10lbs.  His father was 25lbs so I wanted to see if this was normal! Here are photos of my kitty, who is a male persian. These photos were taken when he was 4 months old. 

Tammy,  I've always wanted a pug!!!  I decided that if I ever had one I would name him either "Dante" or "Doug" -  aka. "Doug the Pug!"


----------



## chicky

Here's the latest one of my two Bengal cats, taken 2 days ago
They are brother and sister and all they do is sleep!!!


----------



## chicky

lordguinny said:
			
		

> Your blue point kitty is so cute! Out of curiosity, how much does he weigh? My cat is now 10lbs. His father was 25lbs so I wanted to see if this was normal! Here are photos of my kitty, who is a male persian. These photos were taken when he was 4 months old.
> 
> Tammy, I've always wanted a pug!!! I decided that if I ever had one I would name him either "Dante" or "Doug" - aka. "Doug the Pug!"


 
Cute kitty!  
I used to have a blue persian, he sadly passed away 4 years ago..


----------



## twiggers

OMG Ice your kitty is gorgeous! Growing up I had Siamese cats and loved them. I always wanted a Himalayan but hubby doesn't like them so we got regular persians instead! Simply beautiful!


----------



## bb10lue

Mine is my signature picture~~his name is CHOCO, 1 yr and 3 mths old~


----------



## Cristina

So cute! I love seeing pet pictures  

Here is a picture of Fat Mike in the linen closet of my old house (he's also the kitty in my avatar), and of my other cat, El Hefe


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chicky said:
			
		

> Here's the latest one of my two Bengal cats, taken 2 days ago
> They are brother and sister and all they do is sleep!!!


 
chicky, your cats are so gorgeous!!! I've got a female bengal as well. Your marbled bengal looks really cute. Are they the same age? The spotted looks so small, is she the female?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

These are the most recent photos of my little devils, Lucile is a begal and Ezekiel is a burmese cat.


----------



## lilian

This is my baby Simba.  He just turned four in April.


----------



## chloe-babe

ahhh Choco rocks in his fab little orange jacket. Such a cutie


----------



## Sunnydqt

Here are some pics of my miniture dachshund mix, Ace. He's always chasing my friend's cat to annoy her. He's quite the character.


----------



## icechampagne

Aw you all have such adorable pets 



> Your blue point kitty is so cute! Out of curiosity, how much does he weigh? My cat is now 10lbs. His father was 25lbs so I wanted to see if this was normal! Here are photos of my kitty, who is a male persian. These photos were taken when he was 4 months old.


 
I love Persians!! We were going to get an all blue or blue/white one before but my mom fell in love with the pointed colours. 
Blueberry just went in to the vet for a checkup last month..& he was about 11lbs. They said he was very healthy, & if anything he's just a _little bit_ overweight. So I'm guessing 10lbs is ok.


----------



## icechampagne

twiggers said:
			
		

> OMG Ice your kitty is gorgeous! Growing up I had Siamese cats and loved them. I always wanted a Himalayan but hubby doesn't like them so we got regular persians instead! Simply beautiful!


 
I love regular persians; I've always wanted an all white one. They're so pretty 

We were going to get a Persian before, but decided on a Himmy partly because we heard they had 'the temperment of a siamese & the fur of a persian'


----------



## Chanel4me83

Here is Muñeco he is a 3 year old Lhasa Apso.


----------



## pursegrl12

this is my beloved son, Zeus. he is a 100 lb husky/chow mix. in this pic, he was laying on our deck in about 2 ft. of snow!


----------



## BagFreak

Here's my 2 month old Jug, her names Cocoa


----------



## icechick

Aww they are all so adorable, here are my babies, Omaha and Texas, it's an old photo but I just can't seem to get a good pic of them


----------



## tln

We have a guinea pig (Snickers), two gerbils (Albert and Edgar), and a Betta fish (Khalil) that belong to the kids-I don't have photos, unfortunately.  But, my boys are pictured below.  Jackson is the liver and white and Mace Windu is the orange and white roan.


----------



## Cat Lover

Aww I love seeing everyone's pets! BagFreak your puppy is adorable  Anyway, here's a picture of my cat (I have two others as well). I was packing for an out of town trip recently, and he decided to try and go with me!


----------



## nawth21

Heres a few bad pics of my leucomelas dart frogs, they dont want to sit still for photo ops. I have 3.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Here's my 2 dogs: the chihuahua is Coco & the pitbull is Mohogany. I also have an Igunua but he's sleeping in his home ...so I can't get a really good pic..I'll post pics of him/her later.


----------



## chicky

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> chicky, your cats are so gorgeous!!! I've got a female bengal as well. Your marbled bengal looks really cute. Are they the same age? The spotted looks so small, is she the female?


 
Thanks! Your cats are soooo cute too! 

The marbled Bengal is a boy - he weighs 14lbs (all muscle, no fat)

The smaller spotted one is a female and she weighs around 9lbs, she's tiny!

They are brother and sister (always cuddling and play fighting) and are 16 months old.


----------



## chloe-babe

piccies of my little ones too 
Mr Big





Lottie, Mr Big, and Biba's ears!!





Biba





and my Milly


----------



## tln

I love Milly's face!  Sweet girl.


----------



## lordguinny

Oh *chloe-babe*, your babies are SO cute!


----------



## icechick

Awww Chloe Babe, they look so adorable sleeping together.  Mine used to snuggle like that when they were younger but now they never do.  I kind of miss it, it was such a sweet sight.


----------



## staceyy

Here is a picture of my cat.  She's a Calico.  Her name is Amalee...
(pronounced like Emily but with an A).  I adopted her when she was one.  She's now almost 4


----------



## Traci

Here is my pug Milo.  He just turned one year old yesterday, Aug. 25th!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Chloe Babe - Your babies are soooo sweet!

Here's a pic of my little girl, my min pin Lizzie. She's 5 pounds and a total princess...


----------



## tomato_juice

my 3 yr old pomeranian> cookie


----------



## nativenydesigns

This is my fat baby-cat Rosebud   she's also in my avatar and in this pic she is holding her blue Peeps


----------



## Lvbabydoll

This was my dog, Chardonnay...this was taken shortly before he passed on last March..


----------



## bb10lue

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> ahhh Choco rocks in his fab little orange jacket. Such a cutie



LOL~thanks, *chloe-babe*!!!That's his favorite top!!!


----------



## purplekitty

Everyone's pets are sooo cute!! Nativenydesigns, I got my kitty a purple(her favorite color) peep stuffed animal for last Easter, and I love that blue one.


----------



## Shari

We don't have any pets because we live in a flat, but here is a pic of one of my dad's chooks!

She's called Emily and is very pretty!


----------



## chocobo124

My dog Nic, she's 8.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chicky said:
			
		

> Thanks! Your cats are soooo cute too!
> 
> The marbled Bengal is a boy - he weighs 14lbs (all muscle, no fat)
> 
> The smaller spotted one is a female and she weighs around 9lbs, she's tiny!
> 
> They are brother and sister (always cuddling and play fighting) and are 16 months old.


 
They haven't stopped growing yet have they?
Mine now weighs just over 10lbs and she's just over 9 months old. I was originally going to get a male bengal but the breeder i got mine from said her male begals could grow up to be around 25lbs because their parents were so huge, so ended up going for a female. I was told Lucile could grow up to be around 16lbs but she is such a softie, she's just like a teddy bear


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

pursegrl12 said:
			
		

> this is my beloved son, Zeus. he is a 100 lb husky/chow mix. in this pic, he was laying on our deck in about 2 ft. of snow!


 
Bloody hell, he weighs more than i do  But he is such a gorgeous dog  And his name is really cute as well!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chloe-babe said:
			
		

>


 
chloe-babe, that is the most adorable photo ever


----------



## Westiegirl

Pursefanatic85 said:
			
		

> Here's my 2 dogs: the chihuahua is Coco & the pitbull is Mohogany. I also have an Igunua but he's sleeping in his home ...so I can't get a really good pic..I'll post pics of him/her later.


 
I love all the pet pictures and especially the pitbull and the chihuahua, too cute.
I volunteered at an animal shelter for three years when we lived in GA and thousands of pitbulls passed through their doors. The majority of them had been horribly abused, but I never encountered a mean one, not one. After all they had been through it was really quite tragic.
Anyhow on a lighter note here are mine, all from animal shelters. The siamese mix is Oliver, the orange tabby is Lumpy and my dearest Bubba is the white persian. He passed away in April, I'm still trying to recover, but that's another story.
Wesley is the Westie, we got him in May and he is just too funny. He brigtens up my days, it's like having a comedian around the house.


----------



## Purse-Pal

OOh - I love this thread... there's only one thing I love more than purses... and that is my darling boy Jack...

One of my favorite photos is his first swim.


----------



## icechampagne

Cute pictures everyone..makes me want a dog so badly!!


----------



## Danica

Everyone's pet's are totally gorgeous!! Tr444 Milo is scrumptious!! hehe


----------



## pursegrl12

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, he weighs more than i do  But he is such a gorgeous dog  And his name is really cute as well!


 
Thanks Brasilian_Babe! He is very big, but he is such a baby!! he's like my little bear


----------



## LadyFran

Here are my two babies.  Augie is my bichon frise and Teddi is my red poodle (my avatar).  Sorry they are so big!


----------



## aarti

leander my westie. Westies are the ultimate clowns!


----------



## bagsnbags

Our kitties 

Fats ( orange) and Gus (Grey& white)


----------



## toiletduck

i really enjoyed this thread! i love seeing pics of other ppl's babies~!

here's a picture of Dookie (1 yr 1 month) and another of Coco (9 yrs 10 months)

ETA:  Dookie's the poodle and Coco's the peke...also, looking at every body's cute cats makes me wanna get a ragdoll or scottish fold.  i've loved those 2 breeds since i was a little kid!


----------



## purplekitty

Purse-Pal said:
			
		

> One of my favorite photos is his first swim.


Awww! His first swim.  That is too cute!


----------



## HarvDior

Here is my new Kitty Ruby Dior. I hope you like her! She is so hard to get a photo of.


----------



## HarvDior

bagsnbags Fats is just soo adorable im speechless.


----------



## sweetlove

This is my cat, she's just turned seven


----------



## Prada Psycho

Here's LOTS of pics of my fur baby.

Sam's World

I need to update his page though. Sam's last entry was two years ago. He's still doing really well, but the poor guy just can't get rid of his "prednisone fat."


----------



## bagsnbags

HarvDior said:
			
		

> bagsnbags Fats is just soo adorable im speechless.


 
Thank you..everyone call her Garfield

The second pic of Dior cracked me up


----------



## chloe-babe

ahhh I love fats and Rosebud too  I adore big cats 

well thats not to say I want a tiger or anything  - you know what I mean


----------



## english_girl_900

Well, this precious baby isn't mine (unless I dog-nap him) but I was his puppysitter for two weeks this summer. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...Picture040.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...Picture044.jpg

(follow the links I'm afraid - the pics are too big to post directly, and too nice to cut or shrink. Its worth it, promise.)


----------



## chloe-babe

ahhh english girl, he is adorable. I love the King Charles Spaniel, it is the friendliest breed I have ever met.


----------



## jenn4lv

This is a picture of my yorkie castor when he was a baby.  This was taken 6 years ago.


----------



## pursegrl12

Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> Here's LOTS of pics of my fur baby.
> 
> Sam's World
> 
> I need to update his page though. Sam's last entry was two years ago. He's still doing really well, but the poor guy just can't get rid of his "prednisone fat."


 
Prada Psycho- he is so adorable! he kind of looks like he could have some st. bernard in him. your'e lucky to have an austrailan shepard, they are great dogs, very loyal.


----------



## jillybean307

These are pictures of my beagle, Darwin & our flying squirrel Guinness We have a Turtle named Turtble, but he doesn't do anything really exciting.

We have a little zoo going on!


----------



## Pelinaka

Here's a most recent pic of my "Bella" 

FYI: She has since then gone to the groomers  :shame:


----------



## PrincessMe

Hi  I'm new & I LOVe IT Here! Here's some pics of my loves    
Little Princess Miki, she's a toy poodle
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Baby Oliver, chihuahua
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And April, Lhasa


----------



## Prada Psycho

pursegrl12 said:
			
		

> Prada Psycho- he is so adorable! he kind of looks like he could have some st. bernard in him. your'e lucky to have an austrailan shepard, they are great dogs, very loyal.


Thanks, pursegrl13! Sam's my baby, that's for sure!

Saint Bernard would be a stretch, but we think there's some Collie or Sheltie in the mix somewhere based on his tail and fur.


----------



## LisaS

This is my Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Mitzi:


----------



## GTOFan

My 11 wk old boxer, Harley!  He's our new baby!


----------



## hellooholly

my baby holly, a shihtzu-maltese, one of the loves of my life =) (along with DH and baby-to-come)..

and check out how she sleeps - on her back with hindlegs splayed wide apart, head cocked at a 90deg angle, forelegs brought up to her chest..


----------



## toiletduck

hellooholly said:
			
		

> my baby holly, a shihtzu-maltese, one of the loves of my life =) (along with DH and baby-to-come)..
> 
> and check out how she sleeps - on her back with hindlegs splayed wide apart, head cocked at a 90deg angle, forelegs brought up to her chest..



awww...she's so adorable!  dookie sleeps like that sometimes too! isn't it amazing how little dogs can take up soooooooo much space?


----------



## ranskimmie

Here is my girl Chloe, a 6 month old Shih Tzu with a mind of her own.  She thinks she is a lab:shame:   She goes for a swim about 8 times or more a day, and LOVES  floating on a raft in the pool, shes a cook and we love her!


----------



## envyme

Here's Leo . He'll be 1 in October.


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Here are my chinchillas: the white one is named Kitty and the grey one is Jeter (after Derek Jeter of Yankees!) Then our three cats, the striped one is Snarf, the black and white one is F*cking Cat (lol, cute story!) and the white one is Mr. Bigglesworth! sorry about size, no clue how to make a thumbnail!


----------



## aarti

^^ thats an understatement!! i have a full size and my little westie ALWAYS manages to monopolize the whole bed while im curled up to the edge, always with my pillow knocking down stuff of my end table!


----------



## Bag Fetish

icechampagne said:
			
		

> I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago.
> 
> Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures


 
what a beauty.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> These are the most recent photos of my little devils, Lucile is a begal and Ezekiel is a burmese cat.


 
 Silly cat in the dryer  how cute.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Here is my Lucci, he's 7 months old (shih-tzu)



   this was few month ago after his first grooming.

 this was shortly after he arrived home


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:
			
		

> Here is my girl Chloe, a 6 month old Shih Tzu with a mind of her own. She thinks she is a lab:shame: She goes for a swim about 8 times or more a day, and LOVES  floating on a raft in the pool, shes a cook and we love her!


 
 Is she part laso and shihtzu ? 
 I love her color


----------



## MissV

Here are my doggys!....Peppie (peppie leu peu),---B&W and Hazel (princess Hazel nut)<---Hazel one


----------



## BagLuver

My babies, Abigail & Maxie


----------



## DenimShopaholic

BagLuver said:
			
		

> My babies, Abigail & Maxie


 
BagLuver...your babies are absolutely beautiful!! And such cute names..how old are they?

I'll have to post some pics of my baby kitties soon too......


----------



## PrincessMe

omgosh miss v...your furbabies are adorable! I love how Hazel's(?) tongue sticks out...the look on her face is priceless


----------



## MissV

^ oh no thats peppie!! LOL...hehehe yea hes a bit looney.....pepie lost his two fornt lower teeth so now the tip of his tongue hangs out ALL the time but he doesn'tknow it....but he knows when you laugh at him...he'll go to his room and hide...


----------



## BagLuver

DenimShopaholic said:
			
		

> BagLuver...your babies are absolutely beautiful!! And such cute names..how old are they?
> 
> I'll have to post some pics of my baby kitties soon too......


 
Awww, thanks!  They are just over a year old.  

Can't wait to see a picture of yours!


----------



## Sunshine

Just took a few new pics of the girls!!


----------



## PrincessMe

MissV said:
			
		

> ^ oh no thats peppie!! LOL...hehehe yea hes a bit looney.....pepie lost his two fornt lower teeth so now the tip of his tongue hangs out ALL the time but he doesn'tknow it....but he knows when you laugh at him...he'll go to his room and hide...


 
awww...he is so handsome! i'm in love


----------



## Danica

Sunshine said:
			
		

> Just took a few new pics of the girls!!



They are beauties!


----------



## Michaela

This is my lovely cat Salome:








She's very deep in thought in this pic


----------



## LisaG719

Here's my boys!  
Loki is in the first pic. Coby is in the second and then of course the third is the two of them cuddling. 
Both are American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------



## allbrandspls

here is my baby....absolutely adore her.


----------



## TheMushroom

here's my daughter


----------



## aalcantara16

my boys...


http://img304.imageshack.us/img304/6518/myboyshm0.jpg


----------



## caitlin1214

Louis and Willie as kittens






Louis as a kitten






Louis







Willie


----------



## cmorton

this is riley.  he is 8 years old, sleeps all day...loves his toys.


----------



## Nola

Oh lord your animals are cute 

I have a himalayan too, actually posted pics in a different thread already. Here´s pics of my darlings. First a group photo. Then Lucy (my blue-creme exotic). She was actually on Cuteoverload a while back  (check cartoon cat). Then my beautiful Michelle. On the last pic my princess Coco (she´s himalayan tabby persian), with her summer coat on so she´s not as puffy as usual.


----------



## ladyisobel

this is charlie


----------



## Sternchen

Here's my aunts dog.  She's not my own, but I consider her to be a part of my family!

She's a Welsh Springer Spaniel and her name is Penny!










Laying by the pool with her Daddy!





Eating her baby frog, lol


----------



## Selena

All of your animals are darling!

Here is my baby:

Louis V. Ton:


----------



## MissV

^ HE IS SO CUTE!!....love his name.....I might have ot find out where you live and kidnapp your cat....LOL......and maybe a few of your bags.....


----------



## icechampagne

ADORABLE pictures everyone!  

caitlin1214 - heheh I love that first pic!


----------



## Selena

MissV said:


> ^ HE IS SO CUTE!!....love his name.....I might have ot find out where you live and kidnapp your cat....LOL......and maybe a few of your bags.....


 
LOL!!!!!!

We took her to the vet the other day and people looked really repulsed by her appearance.  I am so used to her now, she is just my little Cat/Dog but I guess she is not cute to others!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Everyone's pets are SO adorable.

Here are some pictures of my cat Jessica


----------



## china white

Here are pics of my adorable Maltese, Zoey:


----------



## china white

Here are pics of a yorkie I had before she passed:


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

Oh how could I have missed this thread!
I love all these fur babies! They are just adorable!!!

I present to you the owner of the house Mr. Gucci.
He's shamelessly spoiled and acts like HE'S my owner and not the other way around  But I love him to pieces


----------



## PrincessMe

omgosh jo jo... I love the pic where mr. gucci is looking up! so cute!


----------



## Couturegrl

Here are my two babies!!

Carmen is the blonde and white female...she is 2 years old 

Bentley is the black and tan male...he is 1 year old 

Cute pets everyone


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

PrincessMe said:


> omgosh jo jo... I love the pic where mr. gucci is looking up! so cute!


Isn't he the cutest!
I took a series of pics when he was chewing on a rib bone my boyfriend gave him. Although I complained to him all the time not to give Gucci pot food he insisted on it   and always sneaked him pot food 
I know he loved Gucci and that's why he did it. He spoiled Gucci alot too


----------



## John 5

Froggles Aiden the Beagle

*Aiden with sunglasses... It took me 15 mins and 8 pictures later to get a clear shot.*






*Aiden watching a cat walk by*


----------



## LisaG719

^^^^That bottom pic has me cracking up "Dinner Anyone?" hehe What a cutie!


----------



## Nina_LV

Introducing my pets,
1. My rabbit, Mr. YSL
2. My dog, Ms. Chanel


----------



## MissyO

Here are my babies!

Trace ( as a puppy )
Trace ( all grown up )
Misty
Snoopy
Lucy


----------



## caitlin1214

Brasilian_Babe said:


> These are the most recent photos of my little devils, Lucile is a begal and Ezekiel is a burmese cat.


 Be careful with your cats hanging around the dryer!


----------



## caitlin1214

Willie as a kitten


And here are pictures of my little men my dad e-mailed to me:


----------



## sarahcantiik

JoJo_LV_Lover said:


> Oh how could I have missed this thread!
> I love all these fur babies! They are just adorable!!!
> 
> I present to you the owner of the house Mr. Gucci.
> He's shamelessly spoiled and acts like HE'S my owner and not the other way around  But I love him to pieces




Hey Gucci boy!! Oh JoJo, I've always adore him..


----------



## sarahcantiik

All the furry babies here are gorgeous and cute!

I cant resist to show you guys these pics.. They're old pics, but so funny..

Can you guess what's inside??























Hmmm....   What could it be...??? 






























Tadaaaa..












And finally.. pissed off and too tired of being laughed at 
eta: forgot to introduce him.. this is Bhobho, he is 7 yrs old and is the King of da House!


----------



## doggiebag

All the pics are sooo cute! Thanks for sharing.  

I'd like to introduce our sweet "Jannis" (a Greek name  . He was a homeless dog and we found him on the streets in Greece during our vacation 2 years ago. Now he's a happy member of our family and we all love him so much.


----------



## Darwin

I have 4 rabbits, a cat, and 2 dogs. (Well, everything besides one dog is *mine*)
Lucky, Lily (who is really a he), Scout and Betsy!







Boo, my baby!







Barnum and Boo




Barnum





AND

Barnum and Bailey! (They have their own website if you click, hehehe.)


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Here's my baby...

The day after we got him:





He's always loved sleeping on my laptop, since he was a kitten:
as a kitten
a bit older



Just being a brat


This is the most recent one that I have uploaded. He's not much bigger now.. link


----------



## Molls

<------------- My beastie girl is in my avatar  . She's grown quite a bit as that picture was taken when she was only 3 or 4 months old and she's now 8 months. I just love her to death .


----------



## zeitgeist4

Here is my 10-year-old Border Collie mix, Pearl, with my Chloe bag.


----------



## shopjenessashop

This is my 4 year old Yorkie! Hopefully soon will be adding a little girl


----------



## Couturegrl

Doggiebag-- your dog is so beautiful!! What a heartwarming story


----------



## doggiebag

Couturegrl said:


> Doggiebag-- your dog is so beautiful!! What a heartwarming story


 
Thank you Couturegrl!  
I will refer the compliment to Jannis...  

What a cute little doggie in your avatar. Is it yours?


----------



## edollasign

here's my dog Biggie!  a 6lbs. yorkie    the 1st is his puppy pic 2nd is him on my webcam.


----------



## Oh Donna!

Thats my Pita under my name...she was younger then, from a Ferrel litter she was a TERROR for the first 7 years...OMG, I cant tell you how many times I wanted to just open the door and kick her out of the house!  But shes now 14 and very sweet in her old age...I guess I'll keep her...ha.  I have 2 others but Pita is the only one who will pose for pics it seems...


----------



## nawth21

This is one of 3 mint p. terribilis I got in on wednesday  Theyre still froglets so not much to look at. In the wild theyre poisonous enough to kill a person.  Theyre safe enough as pets 





This is what they'll look like when theyre older


----------



## aldavis7

chicky said:


> Here's the latest one of my two Bengal cats, taken 2 days ago
> They are brother and sister and all they do is sleep!!!


 
I just found this thread-- so cool!  I have a Bengal too!   

I just tried to upload her pics (she's balanced on the top of my chair playing with a mouse as a type this)... but the pics are too big.   I'll have to adjust my camera and try again later.   

Pics of her (and her bro and sis, non-Bengals) coming soon!


----------



## texasgrrrl

here is a picture of my Belgian Shepherd, Bishop. I have a female Shetland Sheepdog, a female Cocker Spaniel that we rescued and a cat we found but Bishop is my baby and is the sweetest boy. I love seeing all of these pictures of everyones pets!


----------



## aldavis7

I think I finally figured it out... here's my Bengal girl, Austin. She's a beauty if I do say so myself.  I'll upload of pics of my other two DSHs later...


----------



## Eponineslove

We have three pets: two cats and one dog.  In the first picture is Sammy, she the youngest of our pets.  Starlight is next, she's 4 years old; and finally Riley, he's 12/13 years old.


----------



## LouisLady

And here are mine..

My cat named Kitty- 








Kitty & I 





Boo Boo cruising with me on a Sunday morning...it was cold out! 





















Kitty & Boo Boo together...









And heres my dog "DOO DOO"...he died a few months ago... This was when I first got him as a baby for my bday from my dad...














ENJOY!


----------



## Lola24

Sunshine said:


> Just took a few new pics of the girls!!



Oh, there they are!!!  They're soooo pretty, did you get them at the same time??  We keep thinking about getting another minpin for our Lola girl but it would break my heart if she really wanted to just be an only child:s   here she is.....


----------



## Lola24

And heres my dog "DOO DOO"...he died a few months ago... This was when I first got him as a baby for my bday from my dad...














ENJOY! [/QUOTE]


:s how did Doo Doo pass away? Was he old??  What a cutie he was! I'm so sorry


----------



## LouisLady

Lola24 said:


> And heres my dog "DOO DOO"...he died a few months ago... This was when I first got him as a baby for my bday from my dad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!


 

:s how did Doo Doo pass away? Was he old?? What a cutie he was! I'm so sorry [/quote]



Doo Doo's death was unsolved. I just found him dead on his bed one day...He was only about 1 yrs old...

:s 

Totally miss his company. Everyday when I'd get home, he's be soooo excited to see me that he'd pee all over the place. lol 

he was 1 seriously over-active hYPER dog.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

> Doo Doo's death was unsolved. I just found him dead on his bed one day...He was only about 1 yrs old...
> 
> :s
> 
> Totally miss his company. Everyday when I'd get home, he's be soooo excited to see me that he'd pee all over the place. lol
> 
> he was 1 seriously over-active hYPER dog.


 
Oh that is soooo sad, I actually felt tears come to my eyes reading this......I am so sorry for your loss......he was such a precious baby.  I am glad you and he were together during the time he did have.....


----------



## Kimm992

Everyone has got the most ADORABLE pets EVER!!! 

Here are a few of mine:

My kitty cat Zoey:












My Green Tree Python Jade:






My Jungle Carpet Python Seth:






My Ball Python Bailey:


----------



## Sunshine

Those snakes scare me to death!! :O


----------



## LouisLady

:blink:  scarry snakes.....


----------



## Danica

Those snakes could eat your cat! lol but they are very pretty. and your cat is adorable!


----------



## aldavis7

Danica said:


> Those snakes could eat your cat! lol but they are very pretty. and your cat is adorable!


 
YOU READ MY MIND Danica-- I was thinking the exact same thing... cats and snakes... not sure if they are a good combo, but hey if the snakes are safely locked up then have at it. I'm not scared of snakes but am just overprotective of my cats... although I bet they'd have fun with a snake... (a garden one that it... not those pythons!)


----------



## Kimm992

Danica said:


> Those snakes could eat your cat! lol but they are very pretty. and your cat is adorable!



Thanks!!  I absolutely LOVE snakes!! 

Believe it or not none of them would stand a chance against a cat.  They're not nearly large enough to take on a cat.  The largest one is about 4.5 feet and would still have a REALLY hard time taking on a cat.

My cat actually loves the snakes. Hahaha she sits and stares at them all the time.


----------



## Lola24

ticklemethu said:


> :s how did Doo Doo pass away? Was he old?? What a cutie he was! I'm so sorry


 


Doo Doo's death was unsolved. I just found him dead on his bed one day...He was only about 1 yrs old...

:s 

Totally miss his company. Everyday when I'd get home, he's be soooo excited to see me that he'd pee all over the place. lol 

he was 1 seriously over-active hYPER dog.[/QUOTE]

Oh my god    I'm so sorry, I was affraid it was a situation like that, my mother in law had a teeny tiny pomeranian that died way too young too, it turned out she was born with only one deformed kidney....I'm sooo sorry, it looked like he had a wonderful life with you though, I guess all we can do is make their time here as wonderful as possible.  He was absolutely adorable though, I can't help but miss him and I never even knew him..... Your other babies are of course adorable too!


----------



## nefariousmuze

Here's one of our "babies", Mr DA Prism, a purebred Arabian gelding!  He and my daughter were named 'top ten' in the nation over the summer at the Arabian Horse Association Youth Nationals competition.


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Awww, I love all the cute "babies" here! We don't have any human children, but we consider our furbabies our kids. lol. Here are some piccies of my 1 year old mongo jongo Chi(biggest one of the litter--quite possibly the world's largest Chihuahua) and our tiny Chi(runt of the litter--hoping she will make 3 lbs fully grown).


----------



## Danica

^ I love the last pic of the two of them together! sooo cuuuute!!


----------



## missmarckatie

Here's my miniature schnauzer - he will turn one year old in 2 weeks time!  









sitting on his bed with pooky bear, before falling asleep.





sleeping on the bed - he's not _that_ tiny now 





smirking cheekily at the camera


----------



## Bagpuss

Cute pets everyone. It's obvious from our postings just how much we love our babies. Everyone has seen our cat Simon in my avatar so here is another black and white pet to keep the color theme going. My man Koda. He is 5 and the love of my life


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Danica said:


> ^ I love the last pic of the two of them together! sooo cuuuute!!


 
I just saw this post---thanks, Danica!  The little one was just getting ready to attack in that pic(that's why her tongue is out. LOL)


----------



## Justinleaddict

I have lots of animals... but here is a little video of my baby chinchillas when they were a little younger 

YouTube - chinchillas

and a picture of one. this one is Kingsly, the other, Smuckers.


----------



## Justinleaddict

I have lots of animals... but here is a little video of my baby chinchillas when they were a little younger 

YouTube - chinchillas

and a picture of one. this one is Kingsly, the other, Smuckers.


----------



## hmwe46

I am totally devoted to these two monsters!

3 yr Rotten girl
10 yr Weim girl


----------



## hmwe46

Kimm your snakes are magnificent!!!!  The green one is simply stunning.
I had baby boa that was killed by a mousse (30 yrs ago when I was just
a child and my parents didn't know better than to feed live to a small
snake).  

Gorgeous creatures!



Kimm992 said:


> Thanks!!  I absolutely LOVE snakes!!
> 
> Believe it or not none of them would stand a chance against a cat.  They're not nearly large enough to take on a cat.  The largest one is about 4.5 feet and would still have a REALLY hard time taking on a cat.
> 
> My cat actually loves the snakes. Hahaha she sits and stares at them all the time.


----------



## caitlin1214

There are my sister's alpacas, Salsa and Tuckerman. (I'm not sure which is which.)











She moved to California, and they were shipped. These are pictures of them 'coming home.'


----------



## samantha78




----------



## Danica

samantha78 said:


>



ohmygosh, those eyeballs are like little gems. So darling.


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Here is my baby--- a miniature pinscher named Ginger 
 She is just over 2 yrs old 


















I love her!


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Lola24 said:


> We keep thinking about getting another minpin for our Lola girl but it would break my heart if she really wanted to just be an only child:s




We are in the same boat!   I want to get Ginger a little brother... but what if she hates having a sibling?


----------



## samantha78

Thanks Danica :0)  I'd have to say...she is adorable!


----------



## Twisted

she's not exactly mine (grandma's dog), but i totally love her!


----------



## nat_attak

aww i like this thread! everyone's pets are so cute!  and the snakes are cool!  here are my loves...

-this is Pucci and she's my#1 baby. i adopted her from a lady i met at the mall.  she was just 2 weeks old at the time.  she is a bigbig girl now.





-this is Jade.  he's my bf's cat and Pucci's bestfriend.





-here's Pizza. he's an american fuzzy lop. we found him in the middle of the road at 1am and almost ran him over! so we took him & gave him a loving home.





-she is Daisy!  she's the most loving duck in the whole wide world.  she lives in our community lake & we love her like our own.


----------



## pursemama

Omigod!...everyones got such adorable, beautiful pets.  Here's my grouchy cat Joey, he just walked into my garage one day when he was 2 wks old.  He had such a bad cold/virus that one eye was closed shut from weeping so much, we nursed him to health, nobody claimed him so, we kept him.  It was kind of strange, 1 month before our beloved cat Sherman (22 yrs) passed away....BTW, in all my yrs. living in my house we've NEVER had a cat walk into our garage and the weird thing is Joey has the same kind of personality as Sherman!  Reincarnation?!


----------



## nat_attak

^ aww poor thing! he's cute! it's great that he found you.  i love it when the animal finds you and you adopt them.  i think it feels special


----------



## spiralsnowman

^^ That's such a cool story pursemama. Looks like you and Joey were fated to be together!


----------



## madamefifi

*Nat_attak!!! *My beloved Laszlo (a.k.a Poopie) could be Jade's twin!!! I'll post a pic asap so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Glittering

Here's my special gem...

Her name is Jasmine


----------



## sratsey

My pets






back row
right- 6 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback Mika
center- 3 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback female-Madison
left- pet husband

front row
very bored 2 year old toddler son

center- pet husband


----------



## xgianna6921x

This is my pet. Her name is Pastina. She is 9 month olds.


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Here is our furbaby..Harley...the white cat and a pic of my mom and dad's dog when she was little..her name is Sweets!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Here's a picture of my little darlings..

From L-R: Coco 10 year old peke, Elvis 4 months old Chi, Dookie 1 year 2 month old toy poodle 

ETA: It's so gosh darn hard to get them all looking at the camera at the same time! At least I tried, right?


----------



## Danica

I so want Elvis!!  Can I have him?


----------



## agnes_ccmj

This is Mixen, my 13 yr old "Softie" (Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier)
LUV HIM!!!


----------



## nutrageouss

I had this pug for a couple days, and it was soooo cute! I sold it because this is my baby















lol, hes so silly!





showering

thats enough


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

these are my pets:

my pom Peapod....and my orange tabby Mr. Whittaker.        i love them!


----------



## snosno

Here's my BABY!!!

My maltese...*Teddy*.. when he was a pup..he really looked like a teddybear doll.


----------



## jc2239

here's my chloe from 2 months to 2 1/2 years


----------



## broken.bones

mr. wilson





 mr. pepper 

















 buda.
...and i love them ALL!


----------



## broken.bones

mine didn't show.


----------



## nat_attak

madamefifi said:


> *Nat_attak!!! *My beloved Laszlo (a.k.a Poopie) could be Jade's twin!!! I'll post a pic asap so you can see for yourself.



ooohh i wanna see


----------



## toiletduck

Danica said:


> I so want Elvis!!  Can I have him?



LOL!! he's a cutie huh?  But he's also quite a terror...he runs around harassing the other two..!!! 

i'm not sure if it's 'normal' but Elvis' bark sounds like a newborn's cry...it's so strange! :s


----------



## fromparis

*Awwww your pets are so lovely !!!* 

*Let me introduce you to Kubilaï  *

*my Sacré de Birmanie !!!*

*when he was a baby  ...and now...almost 5 years old  !!*​


----------



## Danica

Pretty pictures!!! I like the one on the far right of him lounging on the pillows/bed.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here are my babies: Missy (seal point) & Mason (seal point/snowshoe).


----------



## jlinds

Here's my guy. His name is Louie, a chihuahua that we rescued last year. I don't know what I ever did without him.


----------



## hihimary

Meow...

My name is Bebe. I'm 13 years old, female and strictly indoor


----------



## Cvanilla1

Meet my Muffin...he is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danica

jlinds said:


> Here's my guy. His name is Louie, a chihuahua that we rescued last year. I don't know what I ever did without him.



AWWWW!!! I have such a soft spot for chi's, they've got the best faces. He looks like a little sweetheart!! and with a LV collar?? no less!!


----------



## RenataM

This is Porsche named after boyfriend's race car. She is an Australian Shepherd from a rescue group in Ontario. She's 1.5 years old.


----------



## Pupsterpurse

jlinds said:


> Here's my guy. His name is Louie, a chihuahua that we rescued last year. I don't know what I ever did without him.



Oh my gosh!!! He is sooo cute! Love his LV collar!


----------



## never-enough-LV

my best friend....JAXSON...

He's a Bi-Blue Sheltie..and the LOVE OF MY LIFE


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

The kitties have already been seen on this forum, but here they are again! Ferdinand, Snowy. The latest addition to the family is a chihuahua mix named Goldie.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

here's my baby chayse, as 2 yr old parson russell terrier.  she's a handful, but she's so sweet and ofcourse adorable!


----------



## Kallie Girl

I have two Maltese: Kallie, four years' old and Catcher two years' old:


----------



## blew415

Everyone's pets are adorable!!!  Here are my my children: Allie is blk & cream, Kassie is silver dapple, and Nikki is red sable.  All three are girls and longhair-









C:\Documents and Settings\BCL Hombre\Desktop\MyBabies.jpg


----------



## clk55girl

hfxshopgirl said:


> here's my baby chayse, as 2 yr old parson russell terrier. she's a handful, but she's so sweet and ofcourse adorable!
> 
> View attachment 81552
> View attachment 81553
> View attachment 81554


----------



## PrincessMe

jlinds said:


> Here's my guy. His name is Louie, a chihuahua that we rescued last year. I don't know what I ever did without him.


 
I LOve the pic of  him on his back! LOL so cute! I love chi's too


----------



## meow509

As you can see the pic from my avatar, she's really a naughty cat. Her name is Coco and she's 8 years old.


----------



## minami

cute and naughty shih tzus...Yaki and Suki   sooo cute


----------



## rocksteadybaby

ticklemethu said:


> :s how did Doo Doo pass away? Was he old?? What a cutie he was! I'm so sorry


 


Doo Doo's death was unsolved. I just found him dead on his bed one day...He was only about 1 yrs old...

:s 

Totally miss his company. Everyday when I'd get home, he's be soooo excited to see me that he'd pee all over the place. lol 

he was 1 seriously over-active hYPER dog.[/quote]


I am sorry for your lost I know how it is to lose a loved one. I lost my Chi about 3 months ago. That is so stanged it just passed away like that was your puppy all up to date on his shots??


----------



## rocksteadybaby

Here is a pic of my new Chi here is Lola....


----------



## Danica

rocksteadybaby said:


> Here is a pic of my new Chi here is Lola....


 

awwww, what a little angel!


----------



## NVMyLV

Here's my cutie when he was a little puppy.  He's a apricot/ cream colored Standard Poodle named Gilbert.


----------



## helenNZ

this is my turtle Vuitton - its an old pic but he hasnt changed much...


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Glenn   
Our Domestic Short Haired Black Beauty.


----------



## rocksteadybaby

StinkyMonkey said:


> Glenn
> Our Domestic Short Haired Black Beauty.


 

I love your cat she is a beauty!!! I think all black cats are so beautiful


----------



## rocksteadybaby

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love your cat she is a beauty!!! I think all black cats are so beautiful


 

I mean he is beautiful!! It is a male right??


----------



## Loony

My two monsters


----------



## Danica

I love that last one Loony...so scrumptious! heheh


----------



## Loony

Aw, thanks  That's them hiding from the cold under my duvet. Only took it yesterday.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

rocksteadybaby said:


> I mean he is beautiful!! It is a male right??


 
yeah. He's a male and 
Thank you  .
I know what you mean.  I love black cats and contrary to the negative stereo types of a black cat: bad luck, evil, wicked, etc.:devil:,
I've always viewed the black cat as Regal , elegant, statuesque and  mysteriously enchanting( in a good way).
I love all cats!  and dogs too! and horses and monkeys and ...
I just love animals.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

rocksteadybaby said:


> Here is a pic of my new Chi here is Lola....


 
ooooooooooh.  so cute!!!


----------



## cat_inluv

This is my male siameese cat Baby. reason I called him that is from the moment I met him he instantly cuddled against me and fell right asleep. it was SO cute! he was just like a little baby. he cries and cries until he gets a hug from me or a lift when I'm going up the stairs LOL  
I fell madly in love with him. he's 6 years old

He loves my daughter dearly. since the day she was born he watches out for her. if he ever hears her crying really loudly he panics and starts crying with her  

I had another cat that I loved to death too but she was put to sleep :'( her name was fluffy. will post pictures when I find them.

Gotta love pets..they brighten up your world


----------



## CandyJanney

The newest member of our family, Titus. God he's such a monster lol.





My older kitty Neena. She gets tormented by Titus about 23984625987597832 times a day. Poor dear.





Yes I'm a rat lover. I had 8 at one time but we're down to 1. Archeon! All of my boys have always been in full control of any cats I own. I find it funny how terrified the cats are of them! They're little angels!





And my favorite pet of all.


----------



## bjcox

View attachment 86447


well, for starters, this is Abby


----------



## Danica

You all have met Maya before, but here's two new pictures I took tonight, and an old one of her sticking out her tongue. She's got a little sore on her nose right now so don't mind that, it's from her gate.


----------



## S'Mom

Well, here's a pic of my Scottish Fold, Muffin in one of her favorite positions.  Have to admit that when I first saw this, I almost P**d my pants laughing so hard.....she's a sweetheart!


----------



## Danica

^ Awwww! My cat used to sit like that! cuties


----------



## blue996

Here are my loves...Bordeaux (all grey) and Samson (Grey and White)...I adopted them both from the Humane Society as adults.


----------



## Christiflora




----------



## blue996

^ He's sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Christiflora

Thanks, blue996.
Here is a photo when he was 8 weeks old and weighed about 2 lbs.


----------



## blue996

I love his sweaters...my one cat will wear shirts too!


----------



## amamxr

My babies:  Aussie named Brewster and my Kitty named Marlo
Dude and Dudette my turtles declined the photo shoot!!


----------



## rental lady

My two boys, Jack & Ben


----------



## blue996

^^^ Totally cute!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Hi everyone, this is my very first post!  I just had to comment on how cute everybody's pets are!  Well, I would like to introduce my wonderful little pomeranian... Mickey is 13 years old (14 in February) and I've been blessed to have him since he was 6 months... I  him to pieces!  His favorite hobbies include long walks, eating, and napping!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Mickey is so cute   he looks lovely in his green outfit


----------



## lizz

Here's my 2 1/2 year old black lab, Alaska.


----------



## shopaholiccat

here are my babies 
Cookie,the lab is 7 years old 
Candy,the prom"a"poo is almost 7
Peidan, the yorkie i have no idea because i picked her off the street 2 years ago


----------



## elizabethk

Zakarian got him 2 weeks ago!

I love him to death!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here are my babies  : 

Missy - a Seal Point Siamese/Ragdoll (I think - she is a pound kitty.)

Mason - a Seal Point Siamese/Snowshoe (Also, a pound kitty.)


----------



## motea

my baby Teddy, he's 4 month old now~


----------



## chanel princess

shopaholiccat said:


> here are my babies
> Cookie,the lab is 7 years old
> Candy,the prom"a"poo is almost 7
> Peidan, the yorkie i have no idea because i picked her off the street 2 years ago


 
candy is soo cute =)


----------



## D & G rockstar

Here's my kitty..


----------



## icechampagne

Very cute pictures, everyone!!


----------



## jadoret

Aww motea your teddy is ADORABLE! He looks like a little fluffy plush toy hehe


----------



## fendifemale

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my very first post! I just had to comment on how cute everybody's pets are! Well, I would like to introduce my wonderful little pomeranian... Mickey is 13 years old (14 in February) and I've been blessed to have him since he was 6 months... I  him to pieces! His favorite hobbies include long walks, eating, and napping!


LOL! He's obviously just as stylish as his master.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

fendifemale said:


> LOL! He's obviously just as stylish as his master.



  Thanks for compliment!  He looks funny when he's wearing his little shirts cuz the shirt is slimming but all you see is his fluffy head (like a lion).


----------



## dusty paws

These are my babies!  Frankie is my standard grey chinchilla, and Ollie is my mosaic. I love them to death! I got Frankie 2.5 years ago and don't know how old he is  but Ollie turned 2 in August. :shame: ((This is why I'm anti-fur products, too!))


----------



## bobobags

elizabethk said:


> Zakarian got him 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I love him to death!


sooo cute!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

elizabethk said:


> Zakarian got him 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I love him to death!


 



OMG!!! Is he a maltese.  He is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## blue996

LuvManoloB said:


> Here are my babies  :
> 
> Missy - a Seal Point Siamese/Ragdoll (I think - she is a pound kitty.)
> 
> Mason - a Seal Point Siamese/Snowshoe (Also, a pound kitty.)



Mason is stunning!  I love snowshoe cats.


----------



## lilvivi

chicky said:


> Here's the latest one of my two Bengal cats, taken 2 days ago
> They are brother and sister and all they do is sleep!!!


 
ive read about the bengal cats in the cat megazine here! it's so adorable.i really want one and i dont c anybody here have it


----------



## Lakritze

Everyone's pets are so adorable. Great pictures. 

Here are my cats and my dog.


----------



## ancientfusion

Hi~ I'm new and love animals, so I thought I'd start here if you don't mind me joining in?~ Your animal pics are wonderful~
I lost my cat a year ago, so now the three are two, Chessie and me~ (Lady Chesapeake of Darley (to be formal))   She's a buff and white cocker spaniel, 13 years old and a grand old girl~


----------



## ancientfusion

If someone could help me, how do I post her picture on here from my desktop?


----------



## ancientfusion

Hi~ I'm new and love animals, so I thought I'd start here if you don't mind me joining in?~ Your animal pics are wonderful~
I lost my cat a year ago, so now the three are two, Chessie and me~ (Lady Chesapeake of Darley (to be formal))  She's a buff and white cocker spaniel, 13 years old and a grand old girl~


----------



## ancientfusion

Hi~ I'm new and love animals, so I thought I'd start here if you don't mind me joining in?~ Your animal pics are wonderful~
I lost my cat a year ago, so now the three are two, Chessie and me~ (Lady Chesapeake of Darley (to be formal))  She's a buff and white cocker spaniel, 13 years old and a grand old girl~


----------



## Danica

^ Very cute everyone!!


----------



## E-liciOus

I don't really think this qualifies as a 'pet', but i'll post it anyway. This is my horse (and me on it, at the North Sea, Belgium). He's 7 years old and a bit of a giant, but he's the sweetest thing. Cuz he's so big, he's actually quite clumsy and he always follows me around like a dog.


----------



## shoegal

The cocker spaniels are Emmy and Kirby. The little shih-tzu is Toto.


----------



## Rose

Here is my honey, Tallulah


----------



## LuvManoloB

blue996 said:


> Mason is stunning! I love snowshoe cats.


 
Thank you so much! He really is a doll that purrs louder than he meows.


----------



## Danica

Everyone's babies are gorgeous!


----------



## pompilit

Here are pics of my 3 babies.   

# 1 - Buster (at the top) and Maribelle (at the bottom) being her usual prissy, stinky self.  

# 2 - Skewtur (pronounced scooter) who, btw, is a HUGE cat, but is a total mamma's boy.  

# 3 - Buster and Skewtur loving up on each other. They *always* curl up together.


----------



## Bagologist

*In Loving Memory of our very first dog, Flex. Flex was a pure bred Rottweiler and lived 11 years, 11 months...Our First, Forever, and Foremost...Our Gentle Giant...We Love You, Big Boy..We Miss You.. *

*September 28, 1994-August 11, 2006*


----------



## MAGs

These are my babies.... Monkey my white pom and Pickles my little yorkie. oh that's her in my avatar too


----------



## bobobags

E-liciOus said:


> I don't really think this qualifies as a 'pet', but i'll post it anyway. This is my horse (and me on it, at the North Sea, Belgium). He's 7 years old and a bit of a giant, but he's the sweetest thing. Cuz he's so big, he's actually quite clumsy and he always follows me around like a dog.


I love that picture, looks like a post card or greeting card


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad sent me updated pictures of Louis and Willie! (I get to see them in 15 days when I come home for Christmas!)












(Ignore the stuff all over my bed. It's been there since I moved out.)


----------



## pompilit

caitlin1214 said:


> My dad sent me updated pictures of Louis and Willie! (I get to see them in 15 days when I come home for Christmas!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the stuff all over my bed. It's been there since I moved out.)


 
They are beautiful!!  You must be so excited to be seeing them soon.  I'm sure they can't wait to see you too!


----------



## LA1

Candypalmer-- have you had any trouble training the last pet you pictured? I just cannot seem to housebreak mine! what a difficult breed!  


This is my baby Lucy. She's a maltese and I love her with all my heart! She is bursting with personality-- there's never a dull moment with her! I'm convinced she thinks shes human. She sleeps on her side next to me at night-- head on the pillow, rest of her body underneath the blankets! hahah.


----------



## Kelly4

We have a two and a half year old Black Lab named Anna, who is our baby dog!!
Here is her picture when she was a puppy, also she is pictured older by my signature.
A wonderful dog!


----------



## icechampagne

Very cute pictures everyone!


----------



## shalomjude

Very cute photos ... here is one of my dog ... her name is Jude and she is such a cute girl ... she is sitting in the study waiting for me to hurry up so I can take her to the park....our life revolves around her Her fav activities include chasing lizards, chasing birds, chasing cats, chasing possums, chasing bats, eating and going to the park


----------



## ranskimmie

Here is our newest addition!  Our 8 week old baby girl boxer Masai!


----------



## hmwe46

*Ranskimmie*, your new pup is *ADORABLE*!!!!!  I want her!!!


----------



## John 5

*First pic*: Froggles Aiden sleeping on my bed [he's an outside doggie, but since my rents are gone for a week, he's staying inside with me. ]

*Second pic*: Froggles Aiden and I with Santa [At the dog groomer's today]


----------



## shushopn

OMG John, what great pics!!!


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

My 2 year old Australian Shepherd, *Madison*


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

My 6 year old shelter rescue kitties, *Brodie* (grey) and *Mable* (black)


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

*Madison* and *Maggie *(she is Madison's sister/littermate) and my best friend's dog, so she's like our 2nd dog too!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

aww. i love animals!
 heres my pacific parrotlet, leppy
 and may the souls of tweety and porkey rest in peace!
oh. and i accidentally uploaded a picture ofmy friends and i at winter camp and i dont know how to get it off. so. enjoy!


----------



## hmwe46

^^^ Cute!!


----------



## John 5

A picture of my sis' Cocker Spaniel, Buster and my Beagle, Froggles Aiden 2 years ago at Christmas:


----------



## Janss

It's an older pic of our dogs... Felix, the Labrador, left us in November '06, 15 years old...


----------



## zerodross

pictures of the neighbour's cat - sam (who comes round for a nap on the sofa and some food at ours daily). we all love her loads.  she's definitely the most gorgeous cat in the neighbourhood.


----------



## airmarket

Wow, Sam is a furrier version of my cat.. sort of. Haha.

This is my cat, Tanuki. He's 2 years old.


----------



## photoobsessive

oh, everyones pets are so cute!
I love them!
May I formally Introduce Boss Tanaka? Our pet rescue Striped Skunk!!!
this is tanaka at food time, so please excuse his diving into the foodbowl and the ensuing 'i need to be brushed' fur.


----------



## Danica

photoobsessive said:


> oh, everyones pets are so cute!
> I love them!
> May I formally Introduce Boss Tanaka? Our pet rescue Striped Skunk!!!
> this is tanaka at food time, so please excuse his diving into the foodbowl and the ensuing 'i need to be brushed' fur.



hehe He's a cutie! How did you end up with a skunk?


----------



## robynbenz

icechampagne said:


> I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago.
> 
> Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures


 
OMG...Your little "boy" looks like he could be a littermate of my girl Spike.  She will be 3 in April, but they look like twins.  I will see if I can find similiar photos.


----------



## zerodross

airmarket said:


> Wow, Sam is a furrier version of my cat.. sort of. Haha.
> 
> This is my cat, Tanuki. He's 2 years old.



 tanuki and sam do look alike! that's a really cute picture of him in the bath. i love those eyes of tanuki!


----------



## never-enough-LV

Jaxson and Kennedy..my two boys....


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Meet Princess and Mariah 
Left: Princess-Lhaso/Shih Tzu mi
Right: Mariah-Long Haired Chihuahua


----------



## Loganz

Adorable pictures!!! 

Here are Junior and Logan my labradors. Princess, my cat is in my avatar.


----------



## decocritter

Baby/Tootsie


----------



## dervilfal

My three babies sharing a rare moment of solidarity.  Then on their own, Precious after some nip, Keva licks her lips, and then Dewbie posting his reviews of the Chanel spring collection


----------



## savvyblonde

*Here are my Kitty babies...Sammy is 2 and Jack is 10. The boy  's of my life!*


----------



## Corrinne

Dustin (black headed tri) and Evelyn (the fluffy) probably waiting for a treat:
Dustin passed last november, he was almost 12







I also have 2 cockatiels but their pictures are HUGE and would be way to large to post!


----------



## nancypants

here's benji, a mini pin at 2 months...he's grown a lot since then..i miss him so much he lives in korea with my mom.

here he is wearing his first shirt.... my mom cut out one of her sock cuz he couldn't fit into any doggy clothes yet...


----------



## John 5

*Derv*, *Savvy*, *Corrinne*, & *Nancypants*: Cute pets!!!


----------



## krmkjk

My puzzles!!! 

The light brown is Thomas (my nephew named him after Thomas the train! haha).  An elderly couple found him on the street and they gave him to us after a VERY LONG inteview! haha. He's so sweet! He looks like a mix between a dacshund (sp?) and a Chiuhauha and has a HORRIBLE under bite!!!

The black one is Cheech. He's a Chiuhauha/Terrier mix and barks all the time and had a VERY bad attitude!!!


----------



## Janss




----------



## Sunshine

look at your gorgeous baby boy!!!!!!  WOW!!!! Im in love!!! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## chikani

I have a lot of pets. 
This is my baby. A 5 year old tibbi named Junior 




This was our familydog a Bouvier des flanders. We had to put her down this summer She was only 9 years old. 





This is our new Bouvier. We got it this weekend. His name is Jarow, and he is just so cute (5 weeks old in the photo)





And our familycats. They are called Mutterkatt and Rotta (Translated that means Mothercat and Rat). They are named by my little sister, however, she is 18 years old . But they are so cute, although their names aren't all that.


----------



## Sunshine

my birthday girl...she turned 1 yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gro3602

My Marley, He's a Bearded Collie
aka A Disney Dog!!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

so many people here have the CUTEST pets!


----------



## lee7781

This is Bently (otherwise known as "B Bear"). My perfect Shih Tzu... only when he doesn't eat my shoes!






And this is Ralph (A Shih Tzu too smart for his own good!) He's my "First Born", and a great big brother!






Let me show you what it's like to travel with my boys....
1. Bently- sick pup





2. Ralph- Stuck pup


----------



## John 5

^^^ Awww... it looks like an angel!


----------



## Nola

Great pics everyone! Such cute animals


----------



## amamxr

look below.. my Brewster babyboy


----------



## lee7781

chikani said:


> I have a lot of pets.
> This is my baby. A 5 year old tibbi named Junior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our familydog a Bouvier des flanders. We had to put her down this summer She was only 9 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our new Bouvier. We got it this weekend. His name is Jarow, and he is just so cute (5 weeks old in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our familycats. They are called Mutterkatt and Rotta (Translated that means Mothercat and Rat). They are named by my little sister, however, she is 18 years old . But they are so cute, although their names aren't all that.


 
Oh Gosh, I love Bouviers! They are like big bears!
I love baby animals...


----------



## maryg1

Here is my parrot Cocoricò, a.k.a. Cocò.
She's at least 17 years old, I say it because we found her 16 years ago on my balcony. Sorry if pics are not the best, but I didn't want to use flash too much because i was worried it could hurt her eyes!


----------



## Corrinne

maryg1 said:


> Here is my parrot Cocoricò, a.k.a. Cocò.
> She's at least 17 years old, I say it because we found her 16 years ago on my balcony. Sorry if pics are not the best, but I didn't want to use flash too much because i was worried it could hurt her eyes!


what a cute lovebird!!! she looks JUST like my Ozzie that my ex had! they could be twins! (except ozzies only 4 or so!)


----------



## maryg1

Corrinne said:


> what a cute lovebird!!! she looks JUST like my Ozzie that my ex had! they could be twins! (except ozzies only 4 or so!)


 
Cocò could be its granny!!! It's incredible how long they live, and how much love they can give, as all pets do!


----------



## dervilfal

Every time I need a smile in my day I come and look at everyone's adorable pets!


----------



## FleurDeLis

here are my dogs Gaston and Sebastian aka "godzilla"


----------



## maryg1

how cute!


----------



## maryg1

Everyone has wonderful pets! Congratulations!!!


----------



## rileygirl

My avatar is my 6 year old JRT Princess Riley.


----------



## ms.fashionista

Here's my yorkshire terror...Zoë.


----------



## kallison

i can't believe i never posted pics (other than my avatar) of my baby!

this is ruby, a 6 year old spoiled rotten beagle/corgie mix that i adopted from a local shelter. she had been adopted and returned 3 times, and they were about to put her down within the following 24 hours. so i adopted her and have given her a lovely home, which she has decided is now her castle.

she's camera shy, too...i can NEVER get pics of her looking at the camera!!!


----------



## vbskull

Here are my two chi chi's:
The blonde one is Tulu and the fawn one is Paxton


----------



## Adriane

Look at the sweet doggie smile  !!! Makes me melty inside  !!


----------



## PrincessMe

awww I would do almost anything for another chi!! ur so lucky to have 2!!


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

Corrinne said:


> Dustin (black headed tri) and Evelyn (the fluffy) probably waiting for a treat:
> Dustin passed last november, he was almost 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2 cockatiels but their pictures are HUGE and would be way to large to post!



ADORABLE Corgi's.

Seriously. The cutness overload is KILLING ME!


----------



## larissa73

Coco - age 13 (in pink), Chanel - age 10 (in blue) and my daughter on Christmas day.


----------



## Oh Donna!

*this is my baby Molly.  She is my misfit cat and my special baby.  A few years ago she knocked the screen out of my apartment bedroom window and jumped out, a mean, horrid, cruel man took her and burned her from head to toe to tail with cigarettes (or so thats what we think he used), a couple of kids saw him take her, she spent 2 weeks at the Vets healing.  Neither the Police or ASPCA did ANYTHING to this guy. She is one big furry mess from her scars.  Her fur grows every which way (where it grows, she's bald in many spots) and she always looks disheveled. She is a bit overweight and currently on a bit of a diet.  I have another cat, Punkin, who is a bit camera shy at the moment....*


----------



## larissa73

OMG Donna that's so sad, she is a beautiful special baby


----------



## Danica

Oh Donna! said:


> *this is my baby Molly.  She is my misfit cat and my special baby.  A few years ago she knocked the screen out of my apartment bedroom window and jumped out, a mean, horrid, cruel man took her and burned her from head to toe to tail with cigarettes (or so thats what we think he used), a couple of kids saw him take her, she spent 2 weeks at the Vets healing.  Neither the Police or ASPCA did ANYTHING to this guy. She is one big furry mess from her scars.  Her fur grows every which way (where it grows, she's bald in many spots) and she always looks disheveled. She is a bit overweight and currently on a bit of a diet.  I have another cat, Punkin, who is a bit camera shy at the moment....*



Oh my god! oh give her a bunch of kisses from me! I can't imagine that happening to my baby, that person deserves VERY bad things to happen to him! She's very cute BTW.


----------



## Oh Donna!

Danica said:


> Oh my god! oh give her a bunch of kisses from me! I can't imagine that happening to my baby, that person deserves VERY bad things to happen to him! She's very cute BTW.


 
thank you! she loves her kisses! Molly is THE most loving pet I ever had.  When I'm at work she sleeps on my bed and rarely ventures out of my room.  When I'm home she pretty much is on my lap or chest.  Since her incident she doesnt meow, she does but its silent, she opens her mouth and noting comes out.  And she growls when she hears a mans voice. She's my big chubby baby.


----------



## Irishgal

These pics are the best! Keep them coming, they warm our hearts!


----------



## Miss 2 A

Our family Cat Honey, adopted in 2000, she's about 7 years old.


----------



## Danica

Oh Donna! said:


> thank you! she loves her kisses! Molly is THE most loving pet I ever had. When I'm at work she sleeps on my bed and rarely ventures out of my room. When I'm home she pretty much is on my lap or chest. Since her incident she doesnt meow, she does but its silent, she opens her mouth and noting comes out. And she growls when she hears a mans voice. She's my big chubby baby.


 That breaks my heart...little silent meows. I'm so glad she is back with you to spoil her rotten and give her lots of love.


----------



## Danica

Miss 2 A said:


> Our family Cat Honey, adopted in 2000, she's about 7 years old.



I love that she sleeps on the laptop, which is after all a very warm and cozy spot!! heehe so cute.


----------



## Dazzle

maryg1 said:


> Here is my parrot Cocoricò, a.k.a. Cocò.
> She's at least 17 years old, I say it because we found her 16 years ago on my balcony. Sorry if pics are not the best, but I didn't want to use flash too much because i was worried it could hurt her eyes!


owwww how cute. i had a bird too but she was died 2years ago.


----------



## Dazzle

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Meet Princess and Mariah
> Left: Princess-Lhaso/Shih Tzu mi
> Right: Mariah-Long Haired Chihuahua


OMG!!!! so adorable


----------



## sweetlove

I seriously love this threads, your animals are all so cute! 
*Oh Donna!* I'm so sorry about what happened to Molly, people who do stuff like that makes me think there's no hope for humanity at all - it's just so horribly cruel.. Oh well, at least you got her back again and she's surely a miracle cat


----------



## Miss 2 A

Danica said:


> I love that she sleeps on the laptop, which is after all a very warm and cozy spot!! heehe so cute.




Her favourite spots, on laptops, behind the XBox360, and anywhere "warm"  : )


----------



## Zophie

Oh Donna that is horrid!  How can someone do that to an animal?  I'd have to do some street justice on someone if they tried to do that to my dog.  A friend of mine actually had some guy hit his dog with his umbrella and my friend grabbed the umbrella from the guy and hit him with it.  People can be so cruel.  I'm glad your kitty made it through though.  That is a lot for a little one to go through.  poor baby!

Here is a pic of my Sophie.  She is a 12-year-old Maltese and my spoiled baby angel.  The second pic is my brother's dog Zoe. She's supposed to be 3/4 Yorkie & 1/4 Maltese but she's HUGE so I'm not to sure about that.  And that's how I got my user name, combining the two!


----------



## sweetlove

Ok, I know I've said that I won't upload more pics of my cat, but I couldn't help it when she climbed up and started checking out my speedy






And another one. These pics don't does neither the cat or the bag any justice, but I'm really not a good photographer, so just forgive me (What I wouldn't do to be able to take pics where her eyes looks *normal*):shame:


----------



## louisgurlxoxo

This is my boston Peanut. Shes 7 months and very evil sometimes, (Shes trying to eat the molding off the wall right now) but we love her like a child.




I love her so much


----------



## E-liciOus

Thx bobo


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Oh Donna! said:


> *this is my baby Molly. She is my misfit cat and my special baby. A few years ago she knocked the screen out of my apartment bedroom window and jumped out, a mean, horrid, cruel man took her and burned her from head to toe to tail with cigarettes (or so thats what we think he used), a couple of kids saw him take her, she spent 2 weeks at the Vets healing. Neither the Police or ASPCA did ANYTHING to this guy. She is one big furry mess from her scars. Her fur grows every which way (where it grows, she's bald in many spots) and she always looks disheveled. She is a bit overweight and currently on a bit of a diet. I have another cat, Punkin, who is a bit camera shy at the moment....*


 
Molly is such a gorgeous cat. It's terrible what people can do to poor defenseless animals. That man deserves to be shot and dragged through the streets for it


----------



## vbskull

oh donna, I can't believe that!! I am so glad that you got her back and that you are giving her/him a good home!!! I don't know what I would do if someone did that to one of my chi's. 
I have a couple of new pics of my chi's that are very cute!!
I  posting pics of them!!!!!


----------



## batgirl0711

Just a funny pic of my almost 1 year old Boston Terrier named Guinness!  She is so sweet and this was taken in my back yard when I was home in California during winter break.


----------



## Danica

So much cuteness!!!

Sweetlove- Try turning off the flash and taking a picture of her when there is light facing her, ie. a window. That should help, it just needs to be bright enough.

She's very pretty BTW!


----------



## Virginia

Meet Stitch (big dog) & Bentley (little dog).  In the first pix, they're just posing and in the second one, Bentley is playing dead with Stitch which he often does.


----------



## chapstickaddict

My beautiful girl Maka. She's a labradoodle.


----------



## Lola24

Here's some more of Lola, aka Lolagirl.....I'm sure I posted one or two way in the beginning of this thread...


----------



## EPI-CURED!

Here's my pooch.


----------



## HubbaWubba

^^^I love your pooch! What kind of dog is that? What a great face!!!


----------



## Dandelion

Pictures of my dog here:

My Personal Blog

ps~Send in your doggy pics if you'd like your dog to be featured!  =)


----------



## Dandelion

EPI-CURED! said:


> Here's my pooch.



*Your dog is adorable!!!!*


----------



## EPI-CURED!

He's a Lowchen.  Very rare breed.  Dont' shed hair; don't bark or yap; not a terrier; were bred as hot water bottles in medieval beds.  They sleep all day and don't like exercise.

He wears COACH collars!!!!! {I buy him a new one each year}.


----------



## fendigal

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146614&stc=1&d=1174196418
Our persian cat sitting in our german shepherd's doggy bed.  Yes, our dog actually puts up with this.


----------



## lucretias

Here is a pic of my sweetie!


----------



## Ilikemike65

Here's my two crazy dogs. They're chasing each other all around the house right now! They are both rescue dogs and just about the greatest things since sliced bread.
Mooch is a 5 year old boxer and Gus is a 2 year old Basset Hound.


----------



## Ilikemike65

Oh Donna! said:


> *this is my baby Molly. She is my misfit cat and my special baby. A few years ago she knocked the screen out of my apartment bedroom window and jumped out, a mean, horrid, cruel man took her and burned her from head to toe to tail with cigarettes (or so thats what we think he used), a couple of kids saw him take her, she spent 2 weeks at the Vets healing. Neither the Police or ASPCA did ANYTHING to this guy. She is one big furry mess from her scars. Her fur grows every which way (where it grows, she's bald in many spots) and she always looks disheveled. She is a bit overweight and currently on a bit of a diet. I have another cat, Punkin, who is a bit camera shy at the moment....*


 
I'd kill him!  I once had a cat named "Jack" cuz he acted like Jack Nicholson from The Shining.  He was a bit brain damaged because who ever had his litter put them all into a green trash bag and threw them in a dumpster. They all suffocated and  he was the only one found barely alive.  We called him Jack the Dumpster Cat.  He was the best guy ever!  You see, these animals realize we've saved them (Like my two rescue dogs) and they love us so much! They're greatful and make the best animals.


----------



## catja

This is my dog. Blå  
He`s Kerry Blue Terrier


----------



## katheryn

Here is my cat Jenny, aka Muffin. As you can see, she is highly intelligent.


----------



## nodoubtdaisy

Here is my baby bear, aka Bosley!  He's the bestest dog in the whole wide world.


----------



## matchnwalltreqd

The love of my life Clay aka Boo, Stink, Ludder Boy & mom's boy.


----------



## LV mania

Here's a picture of my 1.5 year old Maltese/Poodle. His name is Peanut and he is the love of my life!!!











P.S. Let me know if my pictures are way too big and I'll resize them.


----------



## ragamuffin

This is my "boyfriend" Kumar. I just love him to bits.
Hopefully this picture thing works


----------



## ragamuffin

AH Crap, Nevermind you can see him on the side


----------



## EddiesGirl2902

Here's Oreo!!!


----------



## gymangel812

here's my whippet, stella she has 1 blue eye but the camera didn't capture it. my bf, that i live with, has a husky, penguin but i forgot to take a pic of him.


----------



## KKKKate

This is Reggie my Jack Russell. He was 10 years -old when I adopted him from a shelter. (His first family gave him up because the mother-in-law moved in and was alergic to him.)  (I would have found other accomodation for the M-I-L!!!)

He is 15 now. And is such a   Love  !!!!!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## dmitchell15

This is my little scruffy! He is 12 years old and we have had since he was 6 months when my mother brought him home from the pound. I   my baby.


----------



## Adriane

^^ What a sweet smile he has in the first picture!! Love it!


----------



## Leelee

This thread makes me happy!


----------



## moodysmom10

Everyones animals are SOO cute!! they are the best aren't they?? just like kids!! 

Olive is a Pit Bull and Lela is the poodle ( what a combination i know....lol) 

Oliver is Madi's (my lil girl) baby!! that one is of them during their first snow together! 

and you would be surprised who is the boss b/t the 2 dogs!! LELA!!  she will let him know whos boss _real _quick!!


----------



## dmitchell15

Adriane said:


> ^^ What a sweet smile he has in the first picture!! Love it!


 

Thanks! That is my favorite picture of Scruffy. I took that one randomly while we were in the car waiting for my mom at the store. He is such a sweet dog. 

I love everyone's pet photos and they are so cute.


----------



## bravorodrig

Scary dragon...







 Pretty princess...







 Leeloo







 Buster​


----------



## myindulgence

I love ALL of your adorable pets!!!  Thank you everyone for sharing pics of your furry kids - this thread brightens my day!

Here are my two babies.   I call them my "puppy-cats" because of their very doggie personalities!  They are 8yr old Egyptian Maus, Ramsey and Flash...Ramsey's also my avatar (not preferential, just a good shot!).


----------



## Cherrasaki

Here he is my Wire Fox Terrier Oliver! I have him as my signature!


----------



## Raleigh

MyIndulgence...you're cats are beautiful!!!


----------



## myindulgence

Raleigh said:


> MyIndulgence...you're cats are beautiful!!!



Thank you!  They are quite a pair.  The expression on your kitty's face on your avatar makes me  - what a character!


----------



## ItalianFashion

my bunny Luigi. You can put him on his back and pet him and he will stay like this for around 30 minutes. He is my baby. We let him run around the house and he is like a cat. Uses a litterbox and loves to be petted.


----------



## luxury girl

This is my maltese Minnie. I got her from my cousin when my uncle passed away. My cousin had bought a male and a female from someone and she named the boy Mickey  Anyways... Minnie turned two years old in January of this year... as you can tell by the last picture she's an LV girl herself haha.​


----------



## anufangava

I have seen ugly babies, but furry pets? NEVER! This is my mini schnauzer, Chewy.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Wow, myindulgencehttp://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=44615 your cats are stunning, and I love their noses 

Here are our two


----------



## Danica

ItalianFashion said:


> my bunny Luigi. You can put him on his back and pet him and he will stay like this for around 30 minutes. He is my baby. We let him run around the house and he is like a cat. Uses a litterbox and loves to be petted.


 
That is AWESOME!!! I want a cat-like bunny!!!


----------



## Fred&Ginger

My pets are on my signature....


----------



## Cheekers

Here is my boy:


----------



## dawny_r




----------



## Leelee

dawny_r said:


>



HaHa!!!!  My dogs do the same thing!  Best dishwashers in the world!  Yours is just too cute!


----------



## robbins65

my 2 silky terriers.


----------



## Oh Donna!

*Here are my babies, Punkin, Molly and Chloe!*


----------



## mylilsnowy

Here's my baby Snowy.


----------



## rosieroseanna

Jackson my very naughty Jack Russell


----------



## lilackatz

Barney ,George and Daphne ( aka Doo Dah!)


----------



## acegirl

Here's Bentley, our Shih Tzu pup.  He'll be 6 months on May 3rd.  He just got his bath & hair done.  












I was talking to him in my high pitched baby voice to get his attention & he kept cocking his head to the side as to say "HUH?!"


----------



## maye

Oh Donna! said:


> *Here are my babies, Punkin, Molly and Chloe!*


Oh Donna!! They are so cute!  Molly looks like she's a very serious and intelligent cat!!


----------



## Bethie

I'm loving these pictures.  I'll try and get some of my babies!


----------



## lv_addicted

Here is Lab/Pit Bull Mix. She was 3 months when the pic
was taken. Now shes five months!


----------



## Nola

Beautiful pictures everyone, too many for me to comment on since I´ve fallen behind!


----------



## imgg

Cheekers said:


> Here is my boy:



Is this an Akita??  I use to have one as a teenager.  I LOVED that dog!

Yours is so cute!!


----------



## imgg

fendigal said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146614&stc=1&d=1174196418
> Our persian cat sitting in our german shepherd's doggy bed.  Yes, our dog actually puts up with this.



Love your persian!


----------



## imgg

lordguinny said:


> Your blue point kitty is so cute! Out of curiosity, how much does he weigh?  My cat is now 10lbs.  His father was 25lbs so I wanted to see if this was normal! Here are photos of my kitty, who is a male persian. These photos were taken when he was 4 months old.
> 
> Tammy,  I've always wanted a pug!!!  I decided that if I ever had one I would name him either "Dante" or "Doug" -  aka. "Doug the Pug!"



Your Persian is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Dandelion

This is my dog Wally:


----------



## Jinxster

Here's my yorkie, Vickie.


----------



## Leelee

I just can't get enough of all these wonderful pets and the wonderful way they are loved!


----------



## CalamityKate

Here's my Kittens!


----------



## princessfrog

Here's Gracie again.. sleeping


----------



## fendifemale

EddiesGirl2902 said:


> Here's Oreo!!!


 Is he sleeping or just having a good time?


----------



## TFFC

This is my dog, Snowy (wonder how we got the name ). She is such a rascal! The cutest photos of her are on my phone unfortunately


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here are my furkids - Missy, Mason, and Gizmo.  





Missy





Mason





Gizmo


----------



## evilarchitect

I miss my babies... I moved to Germany from the states and had to leave these sweet wienerhunds behind... 










^me and my sweetest double-dapple dachshund, spooky.  i miss him!


----------



## Booga1003

Both of Tamaki i just think she is too cute for words..


----------



## britt244

bear





chloe





jasper


----------



## NYCBelle

your pets are all so cute everyone!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Here is my baby Romeo, He is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. He sleeps on my bed every night and is the cutest, cudliest and sweetest lil' baby, I love him!*
*xxxRosexxx*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## IHeartCoach

Here's a couple pictures of my cat Sneaky.

She's fat. I have another cat, Kitty. I'll get pics of her when she's not sleeping.


----------



## nancypants

Lola24 said:


> Here's some more of Lola, aka Lolagirl.....I'm sure I posted one or two way in the beginning of this thread...






i love mini pins so much.. my benji is coming to america on the 29th! i'll post pics of him. my mom tells me he's grown... lots!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I have been meaning to post pics of my kitties for months now..so finally, here they are! They are from my cell, so not the greatest quality.......

The black one is Salem (she is truly a little witch at times..and my soulmate, I swear!), Dakoda is the Maine Coon and is the matriarch at age 16..., Baxter is the spoiled boy in the middle...and a big one at 15 lbs), Tucker is my baby - not quite 3, and a real firecracker. 

The last pic is of my precious Katie, who I lost almost a month ago at age 15. My heart still hurts, but it makes me feel good to share her with you all.......


----------



## msjenn

here is my maltese pup.. he's my little baby


----------



## RinSohma

Here is my baby,Kirara


----------



## RinSohma

msjenn said:


> here is my maltese pup.. he's my little baby


Aw it's so cute!


----------



## FENDIFAN

Hi all. Here are my fabulous pets!!
I have a Blue Burmese Kitten called "Blue"
An Alaskan Malamute called "Sasha"
And my soon to be, newest member,
A Chocolate Spoodle Puppy called "Coco"
Aren't they sweet?!?!?!


----------



## tiramisu

*Star *(almost 7 yrs old)





*Wriglely *& *Chiclet *(almost 7 yrs old)





*Tiramisu *(just turned 6 yrs old)





*Rocky *(RIP 5/2005 @17? yrs old) & *Venus *(16 yrs old)


----------



## IHeartCoach

OMG! These photoshoots!!!!!! my cats would kill me if i ever did that.

How did you get them to sit still?

They are sooo cute!


----------



## tiramisu

*IHeartCoach*... Thank you for your compliments, I will let the kitties know. Yes, some are kinda uphappy with outfits and it does take a LOT OF WORK to keep them still. We have been making Cat calendars for 3 years now, so I think some got used to it. And we don't do it all in one day. I coax the cats and my husband takes the photos. TEAMWORK!


----------



## surferchick2

Here's Dahlia after a romp on the beach. Unfortunately, ours isn't sandy but rocks and mud...of course the mud was too enticing...


----------



## tiramisu

^^SUPER CUTE!!!! Looks like she had some FUN!!!!


----------



## RoseMary

this is raini, he's a coton de tulear


----------



## stacmck

This is my cat, who unfortunately lives with my parents because my apartment doesn't allow pets 






We got him when I was in ninth grade (and I'm 29 now)...I think he's gonna live forever!!! (at least I'm hoping he does!)


----------



## Leelee

All these pet pictures are so wonderful!  I can't stand it...I want to hug all of these fur babies!


----------



## =D Katy =D

Awww i love the beach piccy...what a messy puppy!


----------



## RichBabyBentley

My Avatar is my pic !!!
Bentley(hehe hence my forum name!) and Emilia Hehe Boyfriend And Girlfriend!
It Emilias 1st Birthday in 4 days and Bentley in 11 days!


----------



## vimadez73

My handsome Latte. Oh, I want to squeeze him!!!!! He is sooo chunky and huggable.


----------



## vimadez73

Here is Vanilla Bean, she is only 5 weeks old! (We have both parents) She is sooo beautiful.


----------



## myindulgence

^^OMG, that puppy is so completely A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!  Latte and Vanilla Bean, priceless.


----------



## Nola

Vimadez-Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Radissen

Here are some pictures of my chihuahuas that I want to share with you guys.

The brown one is my eldest, Louis. He is almost 4 years old and a really tough guy. He is mommy's boy.

The white longhaired is Felix, he is 3 and a half. He is a wonderful and calm dog.

The little black one is my baby girl, Freya. She is a lille naughty girl. Very loud and dominant. But oh so sweet... She is 11 months.


----------



## Radissen

Missed one.....


----------



## bravorodrig

vimadez73 said:


> Here is Vanilla Bean, she is only 5 weeks old! (We have both parents) She is sooo beautiful.



Oh, be still my heart...she's TOOOOO CUTE!!!!  I'm so glad you took to the vet...


----------



## kohyng

cute pets pictures.........

here's my 2 yrs old himalayan persian.... 
Her name is "Dolly Sweet Desert" given to her by her breeder. We call her Dolly... sometimes i like to call her apple face ...


----------



## kohyng

Dolly has a bunny sister "snow white". both r 2 yrs old...


----------



## percephonie

Here's my Aslan He's a Russian Blue and is 13 weeks old.


----------



## gatsby777

I love pets...I see them like little kids. 

here's *my* kids:


----------



## vimadez73

bravorodrig said:


> Oh, be still my heart...she's TOOOOO CUTE!!!! I'm so glad you took to the vet...


 
Thanks for all your kindness. And by the way, your Beagles are just too darn cute! And from previous pics of when they were pups, you can tell how much you love your doggies. That's cool!
Vanilla Bean gives you smooches....


----------



## bravorodrig

^^yeah, I  my puppies.  They don't know they're dogs, they just think they're shorter and hairyer that us.  Beagle kisses!!


----------



## Cece31

Here's my baby, Creda, rescued from an animal shelter in 2002... I cannot live without this little Miss Spoiled  (she has a fixation with getting into boxes, bags, closets... anywhere where you could not easily find her!!)


----------



## ijoewono

is creda a calico?
how cute =) 

rescued animals are the best, they really know how to love considering what they've been through


----------



## never-enough-LV

surferchick2 said:


> Here's Dahlia after a romp on the beach. Unfortunately, ours isn't sandy but rocks and mud...of course the mud was too enticing...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
priceless!!


----------



## dorcell

Sorry for the big pic.  This is Sadie our Yorkie mix.


----------



## dorcell

This is Pebbles our Mini Schnauzer in serious need of a hair cut.  She is a sweetie and is a spoiled brat.  It's been eight months since Sadie came to live with us and she still has not totally taken to Sadie.


----------



## Leelee

*dorcell*, just look at your pets!!!!  Cute as can be!


----------



## jewelebeanie

surferchick2 said:


>



oh my that has got to be one of the most adorable pictures I've seen!

I was going through some old pictures and found this one of my Sophie the 2nd day I had her. She was a bit of an impulse adoption so she had to stay with a friend while I kitty-sat my sister's cat while she was on her honeymoon.

Sophie - 10 weeks old






This is her a year later





and this is her from last November with her new bed.


----------



## Poosdarling

This is my Archie he's a Morkie puppy.


----------



## nsynchic20

My kitty Snow White, I've had her since I was 4 and she's 16! 






And the two brothers my parents recently got...they leave my grouchy old cat alone! 






Sleepy!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

kohyng said:


> Dolly has a bunny sister "snow white". both r 2 yrs old...



OMG the bunny and the cat! How cute!! I wish my kitties would be like that with my chinchillas!


----------



## mzkyie

here's my baby Walter  he's a "micro-mini" yorkshire terrier











and this is Dooney my Maltese/Shih Tzu mix


----------



## Miss :Dana

Meet Rocky aka Fuzzball! He's a 6 month old Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie) and loves to harass his moose dog-toy (Bullwinkle)


----------



## multicolordreams

My Beagle mix, Oscar. He's a rescue and is very shy. He was abused horribly before I got him, but now he's very spoiled and loves his new life. We took him to a Coach store for a collar and the girls all gave him lots of hugs and pets, he loved it!






My newest addition, a little female tabby kitten named Derby 






And the love of my life. My horse  Kiddo (show name Paint it Black).


----------



## Cece31

ijoewono said:


> is creda a calico?
> how cute =)
> 
> rescued animals are the best, they really know how to love considering what they've been through


 
Yeap, she's a calico and a crazy lady LOL... 
Since a week or so, she jumps and uses the ironing board as the preferred bed for a nap!!! Talking about weird animals  

I  all your pets!!! (the doggy all covered in mud is priceless, though!!)


----------



## purly

Here is Remy engaging in her favorite activity: helping me unwrap a package.  

We rescued her just last year. She took to our apartment immediately and understood how to use the litter box with very little work. She's very clean and affectionate and she's always there to comfort me when I'm stressed out. Once she even saved me from a scary spider in the bathroom! 


Anyways, she may not have a pedigree but she didn't need one for me to fall in love with her.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Beautiful horse, Multicolordreams.
Here's our beloved Glenn


----------



## Kandi

Here's Dillon...a white standard poodle.   His myspace page is myspace.com/delta935


----------



## Oh Donna!

*My avatar pic is a recent pic of my baby Chloe, who is now 4 months old.*

*I am so crazy about her!*

*<---------------------*


----------



## Kandi

Oh Donna! said:


> *My avatar pic is a recent pic of my baby Chloe, who is now 4 months old.*
> 
> *I am so crazy about her!*
> 
> *<---------------------*


 
She's a cutie.


----------



## ardneish

ohhhhh Dillon  what a loverlllllllllly standard
and chloe so cute
there all sooo lovely


----------



## myindulgence

This is my go-to "find my happy place" thread!


----------



## Cece31

myindulgence said:


> This is my go-to "find my happy place" thread!


 
Same here!!! It's so nice to see all the "babies" here  

I luuuuurrrvvvvvv animals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saz123

This is my puppy Jess, here she was only 8 weeks old, very cute She's a rottweiler.


----------



## superBag

my baby


----------



## LAltiero85

Bagologist said:


> *In Loving Memory of our very first dog, Flex. Flex was a pure bred Rottweiler and lived 11 years, 11 months...Our First, Forever, and Foremost...Our Gentle Giant...We Love You, Big Boy..We Miss You.. *
> 
> *September 28, 1994-August 11, 2006*


Okay....you made me cry....what a sweet looking dog.


----------



## LAltiero85

sratsey said:


> My pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back row
> right- 6 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback Mika
> center- 3 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback female-Madison
> left- pet husband
> 
> front row
> very bored 2 year old toddler son
> 
> center- pet husband


WOW!!!!  TWO Rhodesian Ridgebacks?  That's amazing, you don't see those everyday.  They are beautiful!  My inlaws have a Ridgeback, Mazzie...I'll post a pic later.


----------



## LAltiero85

Kimm992 said:


> Everyone has got the most ADORABLE pets EVER!!!
> 
> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> My kitty cat Zoey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Green Tree Python Jade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Jungle Carpet Python Seth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ball Python Bailey:


Wow....beautiful Green Tree Python....can you handle her?? My fiance and I have a few snakes, and we've always wanted a Green Tree Python, but we heard they can be aggressive....we think we might get one anyway, caz they are so gorgeous!


----------



## ailurophile

Maggie Louise (British Shorthair) 







Sonja Marie (Cornish Rex)


----------



## LAltiero85

Here is my baby.....my sweet little Dakota...


----------



## LAltiero85

And here is my inlaw's dog, Mazzie....she's the Rhodesian Ridgeback...


----------



## NatalieMT

This is my cat Missoni Cloud Bear (aka Cloud!) he's a British Blue - 







He's a bit bigger now, but still looks baby bless him!

Everyone elses pets are beautiful! You all have some stunning animals whom you appear to love an awful lot.


----------



## saz123

Awwh. he's gorgeous, I had a cat like him around five + years ago, he was called smokey!!


----------



## aquablueness

i'm going to include a pic of my doggie even though i already posted a pix of her in the shihtzu thread. Here name is Chili.


----------



## Miss :Dana

never-enough-LV said:


> my best friend....JAXSON...
> 
> He's a Bi-Blue Sheltie..and the LOVE OF MY LIFE



He's adorable!! I just  Shelties.. 

Here's Rocky half a year ago.. I think he wanted my toes..


----------



## purses-addictus

DH and i just adopted 4 guinea pigs, sounds crazy i know! but i just fell so in love with them! here are our 2 girls that we just adopted from the shelter. i have yet to take a pic of the 2 boys.


----------



## bnjj

These are not my pets but I wanted to share the pix as they are so cute.


----------



## NatalieMT

purses-addictus said:


> DH and i just adopted 4 guinea pigs, sounds crazy i know! but i just fell so in love with them! here are our 2 girls that we just adopted from the shelter. i have yet to take a pic of the 2 boys.



It's not crazy! Guineas are addictive animals, I have 14! Just too cute!






That's five of the little ones.


----------



## Leelee

NatalieMT said:


> It's not crazy! Guineas are addictive animals, I have 14! Just too cute!



14 pets???  You are a very lucky, busy person!  Don't know a thing about guineas, but they sure look soft.  Reminds me of duckling fur (or feathers?).


----------



## NatalieMT

I have 14 guineas and 1 kitten yes. They're really no trouble as pets and I have lots of time for them so it works out well.

They are very soft and fluffy yes, just adorable.


----------



## pei941

This is my Coffee.. he just turned one year old~!  and his is a poodle!!


----------



## sassytina

This is my dog, Sgt. Scruffy.  He's a Tibetan Spaniel that I rescued through an organization about 12 years ago.

Unfortunately, he didn't make it through his battle with a mast cell tumor despite an operation and chemotherapy.  He had to be put to sleep about a month ago.

He'll always be my best friend.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

My beautiful new baby girl Grace (15 days old today) with her big brother rocko keeping an eye on her  





Rocko is a rescue dog, 12 years old now.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

This is my baby *Daisy*!! 

Here are pics of her catalog shopping, opening Xmas presents, napping, and the kids dressing her up as an Angel and Princess Leia. She is a good sport!

My kids take pics of her all the time!


----------



## Leelee

ParkAvenuePrincess said:


> My beautiful new baby girl Grace (15 days old today) with her big brother rocko keeping an eye on her
> 
> View attachment 204783
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko is a rescue dog, 12 years old now.



Beautiful baby Grace!  And Rocko looks like the perfect baby sitter!


----------



## cherlizabeth

Here's my beautiful male pekingese. He turns five this August.


----------



## Luva Pug

I love everyones pics!!!

OK, im going to go a little picture crazy but my baby deserves it!! Introducing the PUG ~ Minnie xx


----------



## Luva Pug

Sleeping Pug


----------



## Luva Pug

Baby Pug





Pug and LV





And my Mums Doberwoman (9), on the Pugs bed!


----------



## Danica

Anytime I see extreme cuteness it makes me laugh... and Minnie, oh my gosh, is the epitome of cute! Love those pics!!! The Doberman is also a doll!!


----------



## Danica

NatalieMT said:


> It's not crazy! Guineas are addictive animals, I have 14! Just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's five of the little ones.



LOL I LOVE IT! 14!! That's kind of insane (in a good way) you must have a little Guinea pig parade every day!!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is our latest rescue boy. We think he's about 2 years old. He's like an ADD child, but sweet as can be and happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Danica

boxermom said:


> Sabo is our latest rescue boy. We think he's about 2 years old. He's like an ADD child, but sweet as can be and happy, happy, happy.



teehee Look at that face!! oh dear, he's a cutie alright!!


----------



## Tara one

As you can see, mine is on my photo id. he's a toy poodle, and the love of my life.


----------



## tiantians




----------



## tiantians




----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Luv2BuyBags said:


> This is my baby *Daisy*!!
> 
> Here are pics of her catalog shopping, opening Xmas presents, napping, and the kids dressing her up as an Angel and Princess Leia. She is a good sport!
> 
> My kids take pics of her all the time!



hahahaha I'm rolling laughing at princess leia! I do that to my dogs all the time too and call them that! LOL. Here is my Cane Corso version of princess Leia- better known as "Lina" around here.  Pic was a couple of years ago when she was little bitty.









I'm LOVING this pic! I wanna hold this cutie!! LOL. That face! I cant stop chuckling when I look at it!


----------



## Lec8504

Everyone meet Tubby   I'll post up pictures of his sister Kimmy later.





1 year ago when he turned one





Last Halloween when he was Spiderman haha





Tubby after his bath about a week ago


----------



## Highmaintenance

Kirby the miniaure shar-pei
We love him!


----------



## gris

My 2 cocker spaniels

Gus (male)








Cha Cha (female)


----------



## xxsillyx

Here's my 2 babies.. Pepsi (chihuahua) and Humphrey (pom)..


----------



## bellezee

This is my baby...


----------



## *guccissima*

awwww all your pets are sooo adorable!!!!!
well here are my babies... first my dogs... Arthax (American Standford), Honey (Cocker) and my little baby Bambi (chi) luv them soo much!








just relaxing in the garden...





honey (3 months old) cuddling with sponge bob











Bambiiii XD





wooww those ears!!! hahaha


----------



## loserxstar

i love this thread!  these are my two babies, both are chihuahua mixes

chi chi - 14 years old









teddy bear - 7 years old (we just rescued him from the shelter)


----------



## *guccissima*

now my cats... Matias, Bongo and Manchitas, all of them are rescued, we got manchitas from a shelter, my stepdad foun Matias on the roof of his office, just a baby crying and all wet (it was raining!!) and we found Bongo lost near my house.. i love animals so much that i insisted on keeping them 

Bongo...


















MAtias











Bongo and Manchis





Manchitas


----------



## Danica

Cute dogs and cats everyone!! and more chi's...


----------



## ChiChi143

<------ My baby ChiChi


----------



## *Lo




----------



## *Lo




----------



## *Lo

sorry i dont know why its so big


----------



## margaritaxmix

This is Boo-Boo...my one and only TRUE love!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

My Golden -Angel: 


Patiently watching the muffins cook! lol











Her with my black male Cane Corso Mastiff- Dagan: 










Dagan with my kitty- Russian Blue- Dustin:


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Dagan in daddy's sunglasses: 






And hat! 






We are constantly dressing him up since he wears the same sized clothes as my DH- lol. He's a good sport. 


And my female blue Cane Corso mastiff- Lina: 











Day she graduated from obedience school- finally! lol 







Wearing my goggles- I had just had lasik surgery-


----------



## *Lo

OMG The big black puppy is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!  and i just love goldens....Cane Corsto is that the breed?


----------



## *Lo

margarita booboo is too cute love the pic in the grass


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mlowran said:


> hahahaha I'm rolling laughing at princess leia! I do that to my dogs all the time too and call them that! LOL. Here is my Cane Corso version of princess Leia- better known as "Lina" around here.  Pic was a couple of years ago when she was little bitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LOVING this pic! I wanna hold this cutie!! LOL. That face! I cant stop chuckling when I look at it!


 

Ohh so we're not the only Leia fans huh? 

Your pup is adorable!!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

*Lo said:


> OMG The big black puppy is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!  and i just love goldens....Cane Corsto is that the breed?



Your little doggy is SO cute *Lo!!

Yes, a Cane Corso is the breed- they are an Italian Mastiff. Rare in the US and unrecognized by the AKC thus far so they arent seen at dog shows. I had to search for ages to find a breeder who had pups available and had to wait on my two to be born. I reserved one before the mom had even conceived and paid for them before they were born.
The English Mastiff is I believe the one best known in the US which is huge and usually blonde with a black muzzle. All gentle giants- but huge dogs with big attitudes nonetheless. There is also a Napolean mastiff which comes in the same colors as the Cane Corso- but it has more wrinkles than a shar-pei. So cute! Hard to find in the US usually too. Most of the rare breeds go for thousands each here.
The movie "Turner and Hooch" with Tom Hanks years ago had a dog in it that was dark red- a Dogue de Bordeaux- which is a French version of the mastiff. He was a huge drooler and tore the dude's house to pieces. That's exactly how my dog is. Same dog- different color and from a different country. I have came home many times to what looked like a tornado to find my furniture in shreds and my kitchen cabinets cleaned out! He's taller than kitchen counter and table height. He is an equal opportunity eater of unauthorized treats- and enjoys munching everything from canned food and loaves of bread to Tupperware bowls and cases of beer! 

I am now a stay at home mom to my doggies cause he cant be trusted. Smartest dog I've ever seen- but smart in a terrible way! He is an escape artist and can open locked cabinets, baby gates, wire kennels, etc. 

I wanted a Westie! But my hubby wanted a "man's dog" ... so that's what he got. BIGGGG man's dogs. lol 

The Golden is the most amazing dog I've ever owned. She is so well behaved. Exact opposite of my mastiffs. She just stands back and watches them cause trouble. At least they have looks going for them tho! LOL ...The mastiffs are SO pretty. Amazing faces and expressions and their personalities are unbelievable. It's like having a conversation and having a human always around because of all the sounds they make.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ohh so we're not the only Leia fans huh?
> 
> Your pup is adorable!!



haha nope! We get a belly laugh daily calling my big black boy doggy Princess Leia when his ears flip! hehehehe. That and when he puts his paws over his eyes like he's "embarrassed" are his two cutest looks.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

*Lo said:


>



I cant stop looking at this cutie! Is the tongue out panting? Or is that it's usual look? It's toooo cute! lol

My mom wants one of these.


----------



## *Lo

mlowran, haha no thats how he normally looks with the tongue sticking out, haha, he is the love of my life, he never barks, i dont think ive hear him bark in over a year, we used to clap when he would bark bc we never heard it (if thats not the craziest thing you ever heard)..he's 4 and 1/2 and about 5 pounds (the doctors say he is overweight for his size)..hes come a long way he almost died as a baby, if your mom gets one get one from a reputable breeder, bc when i got bundles he was hypoglycemic and having seizures and wasnt eating or drinking, i brought him everywhere with me feeding him babyfood with a syringe, and water with an eyedropper.  I need to stop rambling, lol

I never even heard of a cane corso before, but they are soo cute, i want a huuuge puppy, lol, and goldens i swear are someof the sweetest dogs int he world, my best friend growing up had one and i loved her, she used to hold my arm in her mouth LOL!!


----------



## Leelee

Everyone's pets are so precious.  From page 1 to this page....all so precious!


----------



## Alva

Here are my babies... 

Nana (schnauzer, 8 months) and Yiyi (cocker spaniel of 4 years)

They are my friends, my babies, i love them...


----------



## Ninja Sue

Oh my! This thread is too precious. My server is down in my office today so I just looked at all 35 pages. Everyone has such beautiful pets!

Here is Bing (more formally known as Regnbuekatt's Aksel), my two-year-old Norwegian Forest cat:












And Roxi (Cuddle Me Roxi), a four year old seal-point mitted Ragdoll:











And finally, the kitten in my avatar is Tammy (Thorskatt's Tammy's Miracle), a nine-month-old all white Norwegian Forest cat (hugging my DS):


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Lo said:


> margarita booboo is too cute love the pic in the grass




Thanks **Lo*!!! Your puppy is SO adorable!!! Everytime I see that pic with the stuffed animal, I can't help but go, Awwww!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Ninja Sue: *Your cat's eyes are sooo pretty!


----------



## nextnewface

Here are my two furbabies  Well actually, I only have Armani with me right now (male Seal mitted Ragdoll, just like Ninja Sue's!!!) and I should get Nevada (female Blue Abyssinian) in September The picture of beautiful Nevada isn't that good but it's the only one I have right now! She has stunning green eyes in real life! I'll post a better one once she's home with me ​


----------



## Ninja Sue

Awww, Armani (I think Roxi has a crush on him!) and Nevada are gorgeous kitties!


----------



## dressage queen

here's the fuzzy gang -- minus the cats who are never still long enough to snap a pic:

jeter you know -- adorable 7-yr old flat coated retreiver and hooligan.  also known as "duck-boy" since he always has his duck in his mouth.




bonnie, giant-eared rescue mix and tom-boy.  she's also known as "bat-girl" and bunny.




remy, 20-yr old thoroughbred and dressage super-star.  the sweetest horse in the world, but a little cheeky.




seoul, 24-yr old danish warmblood GP dressage schoolmaster.  currently retired and frequently found at the back door begging for cookies


 




miles, thoroughred in dressage training -- a big, giant goofball, but very sweet.





trentino, thoroughbred stallion who won $150,000 at the track and as his reward was dumped at a meat auction for $250.  (best $250 i ever spent)




fantasia, a pretty TB mare who has figured out how to tell us in no uncertain terms when she feels it's too warm to wear a blanket.


----------



## nextnewface

Ninja Sue said:


> Awww, Armani (I think Roxi has a crush on him!) and Nevada are gorgeous kitties!



Awww thanks!!! Yours are so pretty too! I love big cats like your Norwegian Forests  So beautiful!!! And ragdolls too, of course, they're so awesome!!!

I can't wait to get Nevada, she's SO tiny! I think she weighs around 4-5 pounds! You can't really see on the picture, but in person, she's soooo small!

DQ, your dogs are lovely and your horses... OMG!  You're so lucky to have that many, I can only dream of the day I'll have my own


----------



## HEART15

*guccissima* said:


> awwww all your pets are sooo adorable!!!!!
> well here are my babies... first my dogs... Arthax (American Standford), Honey (Cocker) and my little baby Bambi (chi) luv them soo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just relaxing in the garden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey (3 months old) cuddling with sponge bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambiiii XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooww those ears!!! hahaha


 
OH MY GOSH!!!! Honey & Spongebob are sooooo cute


----------



## sweetlove

OMG, all your animals are so cute  

*Ninja Sue* I love the pic of Tammy and DS - my little girl lies in the same position all the time


----------



## *guccissima*

HEART15 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! Honey & Spongebob are sooooo cute


 
Thank you HEART15.. puppies are always cute hahaha, it took us quite a while to put spongebob there, she kept pushing him away! lol


----------



## Stephid

Awww all of everyone's animals are sooo cute! 

Well here are some pics of my dog Buffy. And they're random pics. I love taking pics of her so it was hard to choose only some. lol.
















^ one of my fave pics of her sleeping





^ Buffy wearing my Prada shades.lol.


----------



## Voodoo

Here is our boxer, Duke, and my daughter, Rachel  


I'm _crazy_ about both of them! haha


----------



## buffinator

here is my boxer baby girl frankie she is a year


----------



## xxsillyx

updated pcis of my babies..


----------



## Material Me

Everyone's animals are so cute! Here is my mothers day present.  He's a Pure bread Cavalier King Charles Spaniel-Tri Colored.  (Prince Charles)  His Name is "Don Vito".  I got him @ 5 months.  He's 1 yr 1/2 now!


----------



## nextnewface

^ OMG! I've wanted a Cavalier my whole life, you're SOOOOO lucky!!!  Don Vito's such a cutie!!!!! Look at that little face awwwwwww​


----------



## omgblonde

Awww, everyones animals are SO cute!!

Here's my bunny rabbit, Honey!





In her Disney princess hat, haha. It stayed on about 10 seconds before she decided she'd had enough!





nosing around my bed.





chilling with her homies hahaha.





when she was 8 weeks old! she's about a year old now.


----------



## Material Me

nextnewface said:


> ^ OMG! I've wanted a Cavalier my whole life, you're SOOOOO lucky!!!  Don Vito's such a cutie!!!!! Look at that little face awwwwwww​




Thanks!  He is such a great dog!  Especially with the kiddo's!  I am totally hooked on this breed.  And Don Vito is my second one.  I had one before (but he was an English toy spaniel-the toy version on the king charles)  But he passed away at 5 years old from kidney failure.)  It's uncanny that my 2 looked exactly the same-except for the face.  Frankie (pictured below) had a more pushed in face like a pug)  Where Don Vito has a snout!  LOL!  Here is Frankie. (My wedding present back in 2000.


----------



## HEART15

*Lo said:


>


Awwww...if he was mine I'd NEVER leave the house lol. What kind of dog is he?


----------



## nextnewface

omgblonde, your bunny is adorable  They make such great pets, they are soo cute you can't get mad at them for anything 




Material Me said:


> Thanks!  He is such a great dog!  Especially with the kiddo's!  I am totally hooked on this breed.  And Don Vito is my second one.  I had one before (but he was an English toy spaniel-the toy version on the king charles)  But he passed away at 5 years old from kidney failure.)  It's uncanny that my 2 looked exactly the same-except for the face.  Frankie (pictured below) had a more pushed in face like a pug)  Where Don Vito has a snout!  LOL!  Here is Frankie. (My wedding present back in 2000.



Yeah, I fell in love with the breed as a kid, though I can't remember who owned one, I just know I've been wanting one forever! After seeing Elizabeth Taylor on SATC, it just reminded me how much I still love that breed and that I need to get one when I get my own place 

Frankie is such a cutie too!!! Poor thing, I'm so sorry he passed away  The only downside with Cavaliers is that they are quite fragile... especially their hearts.  But of course if you get one from a reputable breeder, they're bound to be much more healthy and less prone to have cardiac problems! 

Anyway, little Don Vito =  bless his cute little face!


----------



## Material Me

nextnewface said:


> omgblonde, your bunny is adorable  They make such great pets, they are soo cute you can't get mad at them for anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I fell in love with the breed as a kid, though I can't remember who owned one, I just know I've been wanting one forever! After seeing Elizabeth Taylor on SATC, it just reminded me how much I still love that breed and that I need to get one when I get my own place
> 
> Frankie is such a cutie too!!! Poor thing, I'm so sorry he passed away  The only downside with Cavaliers is that they are quite fragile... especially their hearts.  But of course if you get one from a reputable breeder, they're bound to be much more healthy and less prone to have cardiac problems!
> 
> Anyway, little Don Vito =  bless his cute little face!



Thanks!  I hope that you can get one!  Thanks for your sympathy also.  Frankie was an awesome pup as well!  Don Vito has a heart murmur, so we've been watching him like a hawk.  lol!


----------



## yvalenz

Betty (aka Betty Girl, BettyDog) is a 3 yr old English Springer Spaniel/Field type, and Daizy (aka fatty, daizy the destroyer) is a 1 1/2 year old Boxer/PitBull mix. I could only find one of them together. Both are sweet, gentle dogs. Daizy tends to eat trees, roses, other types of wood, and Betty chases birds (yes, she's caught a few - ewww)

the last pic is of my step-daughter and the pups - Daizy thinks she's a lap dog and will climb on you.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I'm ROLLING laughing at Daizy the Destroyer! I have a Dagan who is of the same accomplishments. He spent his morning tearing the bark off all my trees outside. Wonder how long til they die completely? Menace! lol 



yvalenz said:


> Betty (aka Betty Girl, BettyDog) is a 3 yr old English Springer Spaniel/Field type, and Daizy (aka fatty, daizy the destroyer) is a 1 1/2 year old Boxer/PitBull mix. I could only find one of them together. Both are sweet, gentle dogs. Daizy tends to eat trees, roses, other types of wood, and Betty chases birds (yes, she's caught a few - ewww)
> 
> the last pic is of my step-daughter and the pups - Daizy thinks she's a lap dog and will climb on you.
> View attachment 222144
> View attachment 222145
> View attachment 222146
> View attachment 222147


----------



## *Lo

HEART15 said:


> Awwww...if he was mine I'd NEVER leave the house lol. What kind of dog is he?


 

AWW THanks!!!  he is totally the love of my life and he is a YORKIE


----------



## joyeaux

The boys had a photo shoot on our front porch the other day for my DH's birthday... they wanted to share their glamour shots with you guys:


----------



## katrinas

Here's my ickle doggy


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

TTucker said:


> The boys had a photo shoot on our front porch the other day for my DH's birthday... they wanted to share their glamour shots with you guys:








They look SO gorgeous and so well behaved. 
I'm jealous. My dogs are heathens!! lol


----------



## Leelee

TTucker said:


> The boys had a photo shoot on our front porch the other day for my DH's birthday... they wanted to share their glamour shots with you guys:


Your doggies are beautiful!  How on earth did you get them to sit still like that?  LOL!  My dogs never stop moving, not even when they sleep!


----------



## Sunshine

A few I took last night.


----------



## eeboston

Hey everyone,

This is my one year old cockapoo named Brady. He loves snuggling with his uncle Cooper


----------



## Charlie

Awww i love all of your pets.... We live in a condo so no pets for us yet  .. we love animals... there is a little cat that comes to visit all the time  and we feed her .. she is so cute


----------



## ikaesmallz

This is my doggy Nacho. He's a pure breed Shih Tzu.

When I first got him for Christmas




He was so tiny & fragile!

Then he started getting bigger - him @ 5 months:




Which is the same pic in my avatar

Finally, Nacho now:





He got so much bigger from when I first got him that his LV mono baxter collar doesnt even fit him anymore when I put it on the last hole. I think I'm gonna make an extra hole on it. LOL


----------



## joyeaux

mlowran said:


> They look SO gorgeous and so well behaved.
> I'm jealous. My dogs are heathens!! lol





Leelee said:


> Your doggies are beautiful!  How on earth did you get them to sit still like that?  LOL!  My dogs never stop moving, not even when they sleep!



This is a case of looks being VERY deceiving! They are _wild men_, especially the one on the left


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

hahaha cute name! I wanted to name a dog that too- nacho-dog!-(pronounced in slang voice as in "not yo' dog" ) hehe 




ikaesmallz said:


> This is my doggy Nacho. He's a pure breed Shih Tzu.
> 
> When I first got him for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was so tiny & fragile!
> 
> Then he started getting bigger - him @ 5 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the same pic in my avatar
> 
> Finally, Nacho now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got so much bigger from when I first got him that his LV mono baxter collar doesnt even fit him anymore when I put it on the last hole. I think I'm gonna make an extra hole on it. LOL


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Tried to post mine but the file's too big.


----------



## Leelee

TTucker said:


> This is a case of looks being VERY deceiving! They are _wild men_, especially the one on the left



Well, they sure fooled  me!!!!!


----------



## babes_elise

Meet my babies:

This is my eldest, Star  a purebreed shih tzu, 1 yr & 9 mos.







....and this is my son, Sunny, a shih tzu poodle mix. 10 mos. old.






They are my love and my joy


----------



## mockinglee

Here are my three troublemakers: 
Ripley, a German Shepherd/Jindo mix
Sabbath, a black Lab/pitbull mix
Booger, one fat cat


----------



## I love my baby

Sammy


----------



## Sweet Escape

First photo~my Lab "Rebel" meeting my new Chi "Bella." She was so tiny!
Second pix~ Bella this week modeling a new Coin purse!


----------



## Material Me

LOL-She's so cute!


----------



## BagLadie

I don't have my baby yet but here is a picture of the mommy and litter taken about 5 weeks ago. One of those baby girls will be mine in about 2 weeks!


----------



## BagLadie

Let's try again............HERE are the puppies!


----------



## handbag*girl

look under my name and you will see my cute kitty Figaro. He is a Russian Blue. He and his brothers and sisters were found in a park in Florida. Someone brought him to work and I fell in love.
He is such a good boy.


----------



## BagLadie

Material Me said:


> LOL-She's so cute!


 


Off topic - congrats on your baby boy that's due on Sept 23!  My oldest son is going to be 10 on Sept 20 - his original due date was Sept 23, 2007.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sweet Escape

*Material Me*
that is such a cute preggers picture, you look great! Congrats! Your almost there.....September  whew.


----------



## aquablueness

mlowran said:


> hahaha cute name! I wanted to name a dog that too- nacho-dog!-(pronounced in slang voice as in "not yo' dog" ) hehe


 
hahaha Not yo dog, good one!  that's what i exactly thought when i saw nacho!


----------



## cbetht

BagLadie said:


> Let's try again............HERE are the puppies!


 


So cute!!! I'll take them all  but I'll give one to you!


----------



## Sarina

Aww, cute pics!


----------



## carol86cruz

HERE ARE MY LOVEBIRDS:





















AND MY NEIGHBORS' DOGS:

LUCKY:










MILO:






TINY CHAN:


----------



## Armaiti

This is Mckenzie.  Someone dumped her in our yard when she was a couple of months old.  I worked for months getting her to trust me, then finally got her in the house.  She figured out pretty quick that living in nice warm house all winter beat living under the cold, damp bushes!  For this picture, she actually laid on the couch and let me pose her, moving her legs around, getting her in just the right position. She just loves having her picture taken!


----------



## Armaiti

I posted before I was done putting up all the pictures!  Here's Akbar, my "middle kitty", in his favorite position - napping - and Sita, my eighteen year old calico, who still catches mice and sneaks up on the table when I'm not looking to steal butter off my plate!


----------



## Leelee

Armaiti said:


> This is Mckenzie.  Someone dumped her in our yard when she was a couple of months old.  I worked for months getting her to trust me, then finally got her in the house.  She figured out pretty quick that living in nice warm house all winter beat living under the cold, damp bushes!  For this picture, she actually laid on the couch and let me pose her, moving her legs around, getting her in just the right position. She just loves having her picture taken!


That's such a sweet ending to what could have been a sad story!  I got tears in my eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stanley.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Awww, Stanley looks polydactyl. How cute is that?! My mom's cat, Lizzy, is polydactyl. It looks like she has mittens on. LOL.


----------



## omgsweet

My 3 year old Bengal named Lucy.


----------



## kathy purse

My lovely babe


----------



## omgsweet

^^^so cute!!!


----------



## fendifemale

kathy purse said:


> My lovely babe


darling!


----------



## ChiChi143

My parents are into rescuing animals so we have 7 cats & 3 dogs (the Chihuahua is all mine tho!). Here's some of the animals in my zoo...lol


----------



## Leelee

ChiChi143 said:


> My parents are into rescuing animals so we have 7 cats & 3 dogs (the Chihuahua is all mine tho!).


I  your parents!  They have wonderful souls!


----------



## Monica1987

Your kitty is so cute!


----------



## nextnewface

Awww love everyone's pets! 

I finally got my baby (ok, she's 4 so technically not a baby anymore) on Friday! Don't have pictures of her with me at home, but here's one the breeder took! And please excuse the scruffy look, we had to drive a few hours to pick her up and I wasn't exactly wearing my best clothes to go visit the kitties 

She's a blue Abyssinian and her name's Nevada  She's soooo affectionnate, it's insane!




​


----------



## Bride_Woman

i haven't pets but i love everyone's pics!


----------



## *guccissima*

i loove everyones pics! your pets are adorable!
Well here are my new babies!! my dog had 4 puppys, 2 girls and 2 boys, they're soo cute, too bad I can't keep them .. my dad doesn't want to...

here they are!


----------



## Sweetpea83

omgsweet said:


> My 3 year old Bengal named Lucy.


 

What a beautiful cat!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ChiChi143 said:


> My parents are into rescuing animals so we have 7 cats & 3 dogs (the Chihuahua is all mine tho!). Here's some of the animals in my zoo...lol


 


Love your kitties!! And your doggie is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nextnewface said:


> Awww love everyone's pets! ​
> 
> I finally got my baby (ok, she's 4 so technically not a baby anymore) on Friday! Don't have pictures of her with me at home, but here's one the breeder took! And please excuse the scruffy look, we had to drive a few hours to pick her up and I wasn't exactly wearing my best clothes to go visit the kitties ​
> She's a blue Abyssinian and her name's Nevada  She's soooo affectionnate, it's insane!
> 
> 
> ​


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LuvManoloB said:


> Awww, Stanley looks polydactyl. How cute is that?! My mom's cat, Lizzy, is polydactyl. It looks like she has mittens on. LOL.


 

Yeah, he is.


----------



## DiorKiss

I just love all your pets...

This is my crazy little brother with our cute dog Dido a year ago


----------



## Tibu

Here are my babies Cody, Sasha, and Laney


----------



## carol86cruz

Tibu said:


> Here are my babies Cody, Sasha, and Laney




laney is so cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tibu, I love Cody!!


----------



## Tibu

Thanks *carol*!  Laney is a cutie and very silly.  Unfortunately, my husband lets her get away with whatever she wants with the excuse that she is too cute to discipline. 

Thanks *sweetpea*!  Cody is 18 pounds, but afraid of his own shadow.  He is completely a momma's boy and always wants to cuddle. 

Sasha is my crazy cat who thinks she is a dog.  She's super smart, plays fetch and is definately the boss of the other two.


----------



## Odette

This is Izzie, my almost 1 year old bichon frise.  She got tired playing with her fleece rope.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, Izzie!


----------



## bnjj

*guccissima* said:


> i loove everyones pics! your pets are adorable!
> Well here are my new babies!! my dog had 4 puppys, 2 girls and 2 boys, they're soo cute, too bad I can't keep them .. my dad doesn't want to...
> 
> here they are!


 
Oh my gosh...those babies are so incredibly sweet.  It would be so hard not to keep them all.


----------



## richprincess

Here's a pic of one of my 3 kitties.
Grizzly


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Grizzly is adorable!


----------



## carol86cruz

ImASadGiraffe said:


> This is Izzie, my almost 1 year old bichon frise.  She got tired playing with her fleece rope.



oh my god!!
izzie is so cute!!


----------



## Jaime

Heres *some* of my pets (yes theres more - LOTS more...)

Ella Bianca is a 6 month old Ragdoll:






Heres one of my Seahorses:






And heres our Shark, Angel:






Theres also a couple of dogs, two more cats, more fish, an eel and a bird.


----------



## Tibu

Grizzly and Izzie are adorable.  

Wow *Jaime* you really have a menagerie!  We joke that our house is turning into a zoo with two cats and a dog, but you have us beat!  Ella Bianca is so cute.  I love ragdolls!


----------



## Jaime

I often think we have just too many, but theres no way to cut down now lol


----------



## Danica

Oooooh! You have seahorses!! neato!


----------



## Odette

Thanks SweetPea, Carol, and Tibu!  I love her so much!

^^I love the seahorses!  What a unique pet.


----------



## tokidokigurl

these are my babies
i  them sooooo much!!!!!!!
my boy Fozzie is brindle we call him jowels cuz when he lays on his back they cover his eyes up they are so big 
& Luna is our female she is a fawn we call her tongue cuz man is it loooong! she cant keep it in her mouth​


----------



## iluvshopin

The best dog in the whole world...(though I am partial of course)

My 3 year old APBT Zoe (named by my daughter)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Your doggie is adorable!


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

My cat Tucker


----------



## princessaj0603

Here is my baby girl Sophie.  She loves this bed, her Daddy got it for her for Christmas and she love love loves it!  She is also snuggled in her favorite blankie...(I am obsessed I know, but wouldn't you be if you saw that face?!)


----------



## BattyBugs

Here are pictures of my babies.  Here's Rascal - a Chihuahua/****zu mix.






Here's Cash - a nobody knows exactly what he is mix. LOL


----------



## Danica

^ Absolutely darling!


----------



## KarinNO

My little pig monster! (I hope the pic isn't too huge)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ How cute!!


----------



## caramelpancakes

my rabbit in hiding


----------



## Michele26

Tibu, I love Cody, and Sasha looks like she has the devil in her.


----------



## DesigningStyle

My wonderful pet family includes:

Teila





Fatboy





and Razor, a retired racing greyhound


----------



## Michele26

Here's my polydactyl cat Siggy...


----------



## Michele26

princessaj0603 said:


> Here is my baby girl Sophie.  She loves this bed, her Daddy got it for her for Christmas and she love love loves it!  She is also snuggled in her favorite blankie...(I am obsessed I know, but wouldn't you be if you saw that face?!)



I love Sophie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Siggy is a cutie pie!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Michele26 said:


> Here's my polydactyl cat Siggy...


 
I love those Hemmingway cats!  Siggy is cute!


----------



## Suzie

Here are my 2 whippets, Honey & Opie..


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love whippets! Great dogs!


----------



## Michele26

DesigningStyle said:


> My wonderful pet family includes:
> 
> Teila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Razor, a retired racing greyhound



Does Fatboy (love his name) get along with Teila?


----------



## Danica

Suzie said:


> Here are my 2 whippets, Honey & Opie..



they are darling!!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks I love them to bits, Honey is nearly 10 and Opie is 9 years old.


----------



## chpwhy

Let me share 2 of mine. i have 10 dogs and 3 rabbits..
These 2 are from my work place... Im in charge of taking care of them.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

This is my favorite thread on all of tPF! lol. I love looking at all the beautiful fur babies.


----------



## Monica1987

So cute!


----------



## desgnerqueen198

Suzie said:


> Here are my 2 whippets, Honey & Opie..



ahh lovely dogs very cute


----------



## desgnerqueen198

heres may little baby harvey


----------



## simpleplan

missmarckatie said:


> Here's my miniature schnauzer - he will turn one year old in 2 weeks time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you have one adorable little one!!! I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## simpleplan

NatalieMT said:


> It's not crazy! Guineas are addictive animals, I have 14! Just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's five of the little ones.


They are so adorable!! I just wanna squish them and kiss them!!!  they are tooooo cute!!!  (I like it when they sing too)


----------



## simpleplan

BagLadie said:


> Let's try again............HERE are the puppies!


 
Awww, I want one!!


----------



## simpleplan

caramelpancakes said:


> my rabbit in hiding


Cute Bunny!!!!! cute bunny!!!!!!!!


----------



## caramelpancakes

simpleplan said:


> missmarckatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my miniature schnauzer - he will turn one year old in 2 weeks time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you have one adorable little one!!! I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh. my. god. SCREAMS** YOUR MINI SCHNAUZER IS COMPLETELY TDF!!! omgomg i wanted one of those for YEARS:'( im just gonna save the pic and stare at him for like days  imma stalker
Click to expand...


----------



## caramelpancakes

oh i just saw the post on my bunny  she likes hiding behind things


----------



## Sweetpea83

OMG, *Missmarckatie* I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Schnauzer!!


----------



## PetitePhysique

Here's my Lil Buttons.  I miss her so much because I'm away at school, but my lil sis and parents spoils her to death.  She is now 8 months old.


----------



## lulilu

Here are my little boys, Rocky and Moose.  They were in the yard and heard my car pull up.


----------



## Michele26

Whenever I need a lift this thread always lifts my spirits. I love looking at all the beloved pets.


----------



## Malaya

You all have wonderful pets, i decided to share my own pride and joy Charlie


----------



## Malaya

here are some more!


----------



## cbetht

PetitePhysique said:


> Here's my Lil Buttons. I miss her so much because I'm away at school, but my lil sis and parents spoils her to death. She is now 8 months old.


 
SOOOOO adorable! Maltese?


----------



## Sonia_purse

How cute pics!



Max!


----------



## Fendi213

Malaya said:


> here are some more!


 
SO cute!!!!


----------



## Fendi213

This is Coco.


----------



## i love bags

Ahhhh so cute!


----------



## katesnight

aww i had a hamster when i was like!


----------



## Malaya

Thank you fendi213 your coco is so adorable!


----------



## karenbabi

Have very much enjoyed seeing pictures of all the adorable fur babies on here. Here are pics of my little one!  She turned 10 yrs old just two months ago and we celebrated her birthday outdoors in Central Park with a picnic with other dogs in the neighborhood.  Some people have told me that dressing my dog up is silly, but I swear she really does enjoy wearing clothes and parading around in them.  Maybe it makes her feel more "person-like"? For a special Valentine's Day 2006, my husband suggested that I let Babi pose with my wedding day jewelry (oh yes, diamonds are a girl's best friend) for some photos.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Does your doggie do good with her shoes on?


----------



## karenbabi

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^ Does your doggie do good with her shoes on?



Hi! It took about a month for her to get used to her new shoes. I started out by letting her wear them for 10 minutes at a time in the beginning...gradually increasing to longer periods. I didn't bring her outside with her shoes on until she felt comfortable enough to not notice them or let them bother her. Now, I put them on her in the winter time to prevent her paws getting into contact with anti-freeze and during hot summer days in NYC when the sidewalks get so hot they can cook an egg!


----------



## b0n3k4

mine..


----------



## Leelee

I just can't believe how adorable everyone's pets are!!!!


----------



## carol86cruz

i love that "i love karen" shirt *karenbabi*!!!
and *b0n3k4, *your dog is so cute too!!!


----------



## carol86cruz

Fendi213 said:


> This is Coco.



coco is a cute hairy dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooper1

Everyone's pets are so cute! My baby is my avatar. His name is Cooper and he is a precious Boston Terrier. He is such a clown and has an awesome and hilarious personality!


----------



## thelace

Here is my 5yr old GSD Sasha. She only came to us yesterday, rescued from the RSPCA. 

She is settling in beautifully and no problem through the first night 'home'.


----------



## carol86cruz

awww,,Sashais adorable...it's so nice when people adopt animals.


----------



## SilverSea

b0n3k4 said:


> mine..


 
OMG is that an eskie or a pomeranian? SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## SilverSea

Everyone has such adorable furr babies!!!


----------



## b0n3k4

carol86cruz - thank you.. 

silversea - it's pomeranian.. ^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

*thelace*, I love german shephards...great dogs!


----------



## rachellove

Here are my babies Cuddles (Black+White) and Bella (Black)


----------



## keokicat

Here are pics of my babies...my two Imperial Shih Tzu puppies. The black one is Aiko, and the white/tan one is Suki.


----------



## cami2255

i love this thread! here are my two siamese babies, and the cat on the book has passed : ( but she is a siamese also.


----------



## Sweetpea83

rachellove said:


> Here are my babies Cuddles (Black+White) and Bella (Black)




I love Cuddles!


----------



## b0n3k4

keokicat said:


> Here are pics of my babies...my two Imperial Shih Tzu puppies. The black one is Aiko, and the white/tan one is Suki.


 
cute!!


----------



## cascratchfever

I've posted my pets before but I'll do it again 
This is Daisy, she's a 1.5 year old Boxer.






She loved her new sweater:




Here's my cat named Kitty.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, I'm not sure of her age.








And here is my other rescue cat, we've had him for about 2 years now (he used to be an outside cat but he's now indoors only).  His name is Oreo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ I love Oreo!


----------



## cascratchfever

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^ I love Oreo!


 
Thanks!  Me too, he's one of the sweetest cats ever.  Unfortunately, when I adopted him and took him to the vet for his shots, I found out he has feline AIDS.  He's sweet to my other cat so theres no danger of her getting it (it's transmitted through deep cat bites).

So ladies make sure your cat is vaccinated if they ever go outside.   Protect your fur babies!


----------



## Michele26

I love the picture of your cat in the dishwasher. 




cami2255 said:


> i love this thread! here are my two siamese babies, and the cat on the book has passed : ( but she is a siamese also.


----------



## Lynpink

My peke Pixie & my Schneagle Kahlua


----------



## Tutu

Here is Dada, my 5-month-old Italian Greyhound puppy


----------



## kopibaby

Sorry - I am new to this.
I would like to post a pic of my baby - the one you see in my avatar but when I clicked on the Image button, it asked me for an URL.
How can I post pic here? I cannot upload directly from my computer?

Any advice is appreciated. TIA!


----------



## cascratchfever

Lynpink said:


> My peke Pixie & my Schneagle Kahlua


 
Your linen closet is so organized that it puts mine to shame big time.


----------



## Sonia_purse

rachellove said:


> Here are my babies Cuddles (Black+White) and Bella (Black)


Cute!


----------



## LuvManoloB

cami2255 said:


> i love this thread! here are my two siamese babies, and the cat on the book has passed : ( but she is a siamese also.


 
Absolutely gorgeous! I have 3 Siamese furkids myself! I have a soft spot for those Seal points.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lynpink said:


> My peke Pixie & my Schneagle Kahlua


 

How cute!!


----------



## kopibaby

My Coffee baby.
First pic is his second birthday.
Second pic is him last week.


----------



## Lynpink

kopibaby said:


> My Coffee baby.
> First pic is his second birthday.
> Second pic is him last week.



Soooo adorable!!


----------



## nada

karenbabi said:


> Have very much enjoyed seeing pictures of all the adorable fur babies on here. Here are pics of my little one!  She turned 10 yrs old just two months ago and we celebrated her birthday outdoors in Central Park with a picnic with other dogs in the neighborhood. Some people have told me that dressing my dog up is silly, but I swear she really does enjoy wearing clothes and parading around in them. Maybe it makes her feel more "person-like"? For a special Valentine's Day 2006, my husband suggested that I let Babi pose with my wedding day jewelry (oh yes, diamonds are a girl's best friend) for some photos.


 
OMG, *Karenbabi, *your fur babies are sooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuute!!! I love putting clothes on my fur babies too. Will post pics of them soon. Thks for sharing.


----------



## nada

kopibaby said:


> My Coffee baby.
> First pic is his second birthday.
> Second pic is him last week.


 
*Kopibaby is really handsome!!!*


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG Kopibaby  is sooo cute!!

Here's a pic of my chi Oliver with our friend Corrie & my Lhasa April with her too


----------



## kopibaby

Thanks Lyn, nada and Princess 
I love him to bits!

Princess - April looks so fluffy...


----------



## nada

Here are my purrfect precious babies. Nana (maltese) and Dada (Schnauzer).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ I Love Dada!! Schnauzers are my favorite breed of dogs!!! I use to own one..but he died of old age..he was 14.


----------



## vanessa225

cascratchfever said:


> I've posted my pets before but I'll do it again
> This is Daisy, she's a 1.5 year old Boxer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved her new sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my cat named Kitty. We rescued her about 3 years ago, I'm not sure of her age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my other rescue cat, we've had him for about 2 years now (he used to be an outside cat but he's now indoors only). His name is Oreo.


 
Aww, cute fur-babies!  Daisy is a beautiful dog, and your kitties are adorable.  I  the pic of Oreo chillin' under the barbeque.  Too funny!


----------



## Lynpink

nada said:


> Here are my purrfect precious babies. Nana (maltese) and Dada (Schnauzer).



Those are some awesome photos!  Such cutie patooties!!  Is this your own camera??


----------



## AnimalCrackers

cascratchfever said:


> I've posted my pets before but I'll do it again
> This is Daisy, she's a 1.5 year old Boxer.
> She loved her new sweater:



I love Daisy's sweater too!So cute.


----------



## Miyoshi637

This is keiko: (Had to wear the cone b/c she had a boo-boo) And she's 4 











Meeko (we call her stinky b/c she has gas!) And she is 2


----------



## nada

No, not taken by me, *Lynpink. *Its by professional photographer taken at my house.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ I love Keiko!


----------



## nada

She's so cute with the elizabeth hat!! Love her sleeping position!!


----------



## Miyoshi637

nada said:


> She's so cute with the elizabeth hat!! Love her sleeping position!!


 
 Thanks. Poor thing had it on for almost a month! She tried her hardest to scratch her neck and lick herself when she had it on too. Kinda funny, but sad at the same time


----------



## nextnewface

^ Sooooooooooo cute .

Here's one of me and my babyyyy  And one of her on my bed!!! 




​


----------



## Miyoshi637

^^ how cute! The one on your bed looks like "Why did you wake me up ma? I was sleeping.....HELLO!"


----------



## nada

OMG, this is soooooooooo cool! Love the pics. Very well taken.


----------



## amamxr

Ms. Marlo- She is a Maine Coon Cat


----------



## Leelee

nada said:


> No, not taken by me, *Lynpink. *Its by professional photographer taken at my house.


The pictures are wonderful!  May I ask, how did you find a professional photographer?  I'd love to have our pet's pictures taken for a Christmas gift for my husband.


----------



## vikitty

Here's the youngest of my three cats, Lola.


----------



## ChiChi143

Here's my Chihuahua trying on part of his Halloween outfit.  He doesn't like it very much but I think it's cute!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

This is my baby Zena with her moose and then again with her teddy bear.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Zena's adorable.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Thanks.


----------



## kathyinjapan

This is my 11 week old Weimaraner pup Jaeger/Jäger
















As you can see he is a bit of a silly dog


----------



## choozen1ne

I love that last picutre , very cute dog


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Very cute, kathyinjapan!


----------



## divak

This is Miss Chloe... She is so "Diva"!!


----------



## RoseMary

awwwwwwwww, cuteness overload here!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh I want a weimaraner so bad!


----------



## LAltiero85

Here is my baby, Dakota!


----------



## LAltiero85

And I just had to post these pics too, caz they are soooo cute!!!  

These are pics of my parents puppy (used to be my baby also, until I moved in w/ my DH...I miss her)  and she is wearing an adorable clown costume for Halloween!

She was mad about the situation, can ya tell?  The third pic is of her pouting...when she lays her head down on her front paws and her butt is up in the air.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Cute dogs..I especially love Dakota!


----------



## nada

Yay, Yay, Yay Chloe is definitely Diva!!!!!


----------



## nada

I love Dakota!!!! So so so cute!!! Great pics too!


----------



## nada

Simply sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## LAltiero85

Thanks nada and sweetpea!  They are my little buddies!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## duranie70

Winston - my 5 yr old cockatiel


----------



## duranie70

and another  (did I mention he LOVES to eat leather shoes and handbag straps...? UGH)


----------



## omgblonde

Honey bunny!


----------



## sooner_girl20

omgblonde said:


> Honey bunny!


I love your bunny! How precious!


----------



## sooner_girl20

i_love_yorkie said:


>


Awwww how adorable! Look at that face!


----------



## shushopn

Dear God is she cute!!


----------



## shushopn

Here's my puppy, Gucci!!! I'm sooo madly in love w/ her it hurts! I never thought I'd be able to love another dog as much as my last, but of course I do! (There's my bodacious cleavage also in the 2nd pic)


----------



## nauticalstar

^^ So cute! What kind of pup is she?


----------



## shushopn

Thanx! Gucci is a black and tan Coon hound mix.  Got her from a shelter.


----------



## mm16

Gucci is so ADORABLE!!


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## SweetPurple

Here's my best friend "Snuggle Bear". She's a 2 year old english bulldog ... she brings so much joy to my life


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Snuggle bear is beautiful!!! I love english bulldogs...my SO and I want one badly!


----------



## SweetPurple

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Snuggle bear is beautiful!!! I love english bulldogs...my SO and I want one badly!


 
thank you ... she really is a sweetheart! Here's a website you can check out, they have some bulldogs.

http://www.malsonsbulldogs.com/


----------



## Florasun

Haven't seen many birds, so here's a pic of my featherbabies. The yellow/green parakeet (Mel) was a foundling. We were not able to find the owner so he moved in with us. But we noticed when we came home from work he seemed kind of depressed. He would perk up when we talked to him, so I thought he must not like being alone all day. So when DH went out of town on the next business trip, I went out and picked out a friend for Mel. Mel's room-mate is Blueboy. They have been living and playing happily together for a little over a year now, and I have had to learn to live with feathers and seeds, and bird poo showing up in odd places, but it has been worth it!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Everyones pets are sooooooooo CUTE!


----------



## superBag

PaRis--3month old bassethound..


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ I love basset hounds!!


----------



## superBag




----------



## Faurecia

Here are my babies.  The first one is Parker he is turning 10 in January but still acts like a baby.  And the second is Buckley he will be 6 in November, he is a little prince and acts like the world is always his as shown in the picture.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Handsome dogs!


----------



## Danica

SweetPurple said:


> Here's my best friend "Snuggle Bear". She's a 2 year old english bulldog ... she brings so much joy to my life



My DH wants an English Bulldog so bad.  She's a cute-pie


----------



## la miss

Here is my cat after his last bath. And if you think he looks bad imagine what I looked like!!!

Here he is after I tried to dry him off a bit but he ran away onto the deck.







He's off to plot my untimely demise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Awwwwe, he looks very upset...


----------



## la miss

^ He was. I have the scars to prove it. ush:


----------



## thinkPINK

This is my kitty Madison ... she is a year old now but this is her when we first brought her home.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ I love Madison!!


----------



## la miss

Her fluffy face is so adorable!


----------



## ive_flipped

This is a picture of my Coco Chanel. She is a fawn colored Chihuahua. I love her so much and she is soooooo spoiled. This little girl (yes my shopping has spread to the dog market ha ha ha) has necklaces, too many toys, bags and a whole closet full of clothes. She even has a Gucci bandana and a Coach coat. Here she is:


----------



## ive_flipped

Faurecia said:


> Here are my babies.  The first one is Parker he is turning 10 in January but still acts like a baby.  And the second is Buckley he will be 6 in November, he is a little prince and acts like the world is always his as shown in the picture.



Beautiful dogs. It's great that the older guy still acts young and playful


----------



## SweetPurple

Here are my family's chinchillas
pic 1 - group
pic 2 - Chilly Willy - mine
pic 3 - nameless as of yet - hubby's
pic 4 - Milo - daughter's


----------



## bnjj

I read this forum every day but have never posted pix of my two very spoiled cats.

This is Bailey and Sydney.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Glenn- The sexiest cat alive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...seriously.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bnjj said:


> I read this forum every day but have never posted pix of my two very spoiled cats.
> 
> This is Bailey and Sydney.


 

Gorgeous cats!!


----------



## apple_28

These are my big german shepherd babies. The one dressed up is Bart, and Lisa is on her bed.


----------



## Ozzysmom

I can't remember if I posted this before -- but here's a pic of my best buddy, Oz.  This pic happens to be my avatar and every time I look at it, I laugh and miss him terribly.


----------



## BookerMoose

It took me a bit of time to figure out how to post pictures but I think I've got it now so here are our three beagles, Booker (10), Moose (7 ) and Popcorn (2), doing two of their favourite things (sleeping and playing - although in one picture I did wake them up to take the picture)!  And also one of Moosie guarding my new Bottega Venetas - since this is The Purse Forum after all!


----------



## Leelee

BookerMoose said:


> It took me a bit of time to figure out how to post pictures but I think I've got it now so here are our three beagles, Booker (10), Moose (7 ) and Popcorn (2), doing two of their favourite things (sleeping and playing - although in one picture I did wake them up to take the picture)!  And also one of Moosie guarding my new Bottega Venetas - since this is The Purse Forum after all!





AAAAAH!! How cute!


----------



## Florasun

Wouldn't it be fun if we could have a TPF pet meetup? (Okay, maybe fun is not the right word! how about "interesting"?)


----------



## *Jenn*

theres alot of pictures here. [i have hundreds more though.]

cats. [youngest to oldest.]
taffy - 2 years old; 6 pounds.










toby - 6 years old; 23 pounds.









chico - 12 years old; 13 pounds.





tigger - 19 years old; 11 pounds.






not cats.
red-eared slider aquatic turtles.
frank and abigail.





and SOON!!!!! [very hopefully]
my brand new furbaby chihuahua!
bambi - 4 months old; 4 pounds.


----------



## Roxana

frank and abigail.





and SOON!!!!! [very hopefully]
my brand new furbaby chihuahua!
bambi - 4 months old; 4 pounds.






[/quote]
This chihuahua is too cute!! what a beauty with all those mixed colors!! I would love to have a chihuahua one day  (I will in time!)

And frank and abigail are the coolest..


----------



## *Jenn*

thanks!


----------



## halona

Here's Apple - she's a 1.5 year old doxie


----------



## *Jenn*

halona said:


> Here's Apple - she's a 1.5 year old doxie




she is simply adorable! 
i love her coloring.


----------



## Lec8504

I think I posted in here with just my baby boy's pic, but here are the rest:

The love of my life/apple of my eyes- my first maltese furbaby, Tub (who is two years old)











Next age-wise is our newest addition, Chloe.  She is a full breed shih-tzu, we were really lucky to have found this breeder, and she is so tiny even though she is almost one years old.  









Finally is the baby of the house (9 months old), my maltese and coton de tulear mix, Kimmy.










That's all for now, my bf is banning me from looking at puppies 

It's amazing how their personality differs though, Tubby is the more mellow reserve one, who always wants to cuddle with you and wants you to hold him.  Whereas Kimmy is the crazy, running around everywhere, chewing everything, hyperactive little girl.  And Chloe is the perfect combination of the two.  

Everyone's little furkids are so adorable


----------



## polos26

Here are a couple of pics of my new baby Chihuahua.  Her name is Dylan, she is 15 weeks old and she has quite the personality!  I adore her!!


----------



## Leelee

I know I've said this already, but I love everyone's pictures!!  This is my absolute favorite thread ever!  What lucky, lovely parents all your fur babies have!


----------



## la miss

polos26 said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my new baby Chihuahua.  Her name is Dylan, she is 15 weeks old and she has quite the personality!  I adore her!!



Haha hard to believe this little cutie is related to the wolf?!


----------



## caitlin1214

Here are the most recent pictures of Louis and Willie that were e-mailed to me: 

Louis












Willie







I miss them so much! I'm counting the days until I can go home for Christmas and I can see them! (I bought two little cat toys so I can contribute to their Christmas stockings).


Willie


----------



## tiramisu

^^
Awww, look at Willie!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Yeah, they're my little men. 


Whenever Willie sees us and he wants some attention, he flops on the ground and rolls onto his back. 


(He also does that when you scratch his back just above his tail.)


----------



## sarah2808

My babies:
Austin is a our black male pug, he is 10 now.
Emily is our beloved fawn pug that we lost last Christmas at age 3 
 and.....there is Sadie...Cockapoo form the underworld....We love her dearly, but she has ripped apart every inch of my house.  She is 13 months and I think this is going to be a long puppyhood


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's another picture of my Stanley..sorry for the pic being a little blurry he was moving in the pic. He's posing next to my mini xmas tree (taken last night)


----------



## Leelee

sarah2808 said:


> My babies:
> Austin is a our black male pug, he is 10 now.
> Emily is our beloved fawn pug that we lost last Christmas at age 3
> and.....there is Sadie...Cockapoo form the underworld....We love her dearly, but she has ripped apart every inch of my house.  She is 13 months and I think this is going to be a long puppyhood


Sadie is cute, but she does look like she has a little mischevous gleam to her eyes!


----------



## ive_flipped

I had to post this pic too. Ms. Coco Chanel got a new vest for the cold weather that has crept in. 

Sarah2808- I love your little dogs. Especially the black pug what a handsome face.


----------



## sarah2808

ive_flipped said:


> I had to post this pic too. Ms. Coco Chanel got a new vest for the cold weather that has crept in.
> ^^^OMG!!!!!  That is toooo cute...


----------



## bonybynatur2003

These are my babies: Nessy-my 13 yo kitten, and Zeus-my 3 yo Dutch Shepherd.
I found her at the bus stop when I was in middle school and brought her home, and Zeus was given to me by my trainer when I had to put my rottie down. 

Everyones babies are sooo cute!


----------



## never-enough-LV

New Pictures of our "Little" Daisy...

seems like yesterday she was just a baby...she just turned 7 months old..and still doesn't weigh over 10lbs!

And also finally got Jaxson to sit for a minute for a quick snapshot..**He's my best friend**


----------



## Sweetpea83

bonybynatur2003 said:


> These are my babies: Nessy-my 13 yo kitten, and Zeus-my 3 yo Dutch Shepherd.
> I found her at the bus stop when I was in middle school and brought her home, and Zeus was given to me by my trainer when I had to put my rottie down.
> 
> Everyones babies are sooo cute!


 



Awwwwe sweet pictures!


----------



## cjy

My little love of my life beagle mix is in my avator. She is the sweetest thing, her name is Raleigh. She is my sweet baby!! And she LOVES other dogs.


----------



## jles

my baby!!! i'll upload pics of when he's older later... he's almost two now... and i know everyone says pitbulls are bad, but seriously i have not known a more docile and loving dog - and not just to me, EVERYONE!!! 

he's so obedient, amazingly smart AND he sleeps right beside me all the time - sometimes i'll wake up and he's spread himself sideways sleeping on my head! i love him!


----------



## bonybynatur2003

jles said:


> my baby!!! i'll upload pics of when he's older later... he's almost two now... and i know everyone says pitbulls are bad, but seriously i have not known a more docile and loving dog - and not just to me, EVERYONE!!!
> 
> he's so obedient, amazingly smart AND he sleeps right beside me all the time - sometimes i'll wake up and he's spread himself sideways sleeping on my head! i love him!



He's beautiful. I know pits have a bad rap, but my sister has 2 that are the biggest babies ever. They are great with kids and ppl of all ages. I have yet to meet a "bad" pit. Cant wait for more pics!


----------



## vanessa225

jles said:


> my baby!!! i'll upload pics of when he's older later... he's almost two now... and i know everyone says pitbulls are bad, but seriously i have not known a more docile and loving dog - and not just to me, EVERYONE!!!
> 
> he's so obedient, amazingly smart AND he sleeps right beside me all the time - sometimes i'll wake up and he's spread himself sideways sleeping on my head! i love him!


 
Jles, your puppy is the CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN!  I  Pitties, and they make the most ADORABLE puppies!    I'm jealous!


----------



## jles

*OKAY, so some grown up pics of my baby. His name is BRIX and he is almost two years old.  there's lots of pics, so please bear with me!*











*i didn't put him in this snowboard boot box! ever since hes been young, hes had a love for small little spaces that he can squeeze himself into! when he saw this box he walked right in it, plopped down and slept for hours! ... eventually the box burst open b/c hes so big tho!*










*<--* thats how he sleeps!


----------



## jles

bonybynatur2003 said:


> He's beautiful. I know pits have a bad rap, but my sister has 2 that are the biggest babies ever. They are great with kids and ppl of all ages. I have yet to meet a "bad" pit. Cant wait for more pics!


 

yeah, hes an amazing dog. he's sooo incredibly intuitive and smart! whenever he thinks he may have done something bad (grabbed at food or stole a stuffed animal) he goes and hides in a corner and his eyes turn red and he visibly shakes until he knows i'm no longer mad. He is so in tuned to my feelings that i have barely every had to raise my voice at him - he just loves us so much that he hates it when anyone is mad at him. 

it's true that they get such a bad rap. In reality i think it all comes down to the owner. My old roomate had  mini chihuahua who was psychotically aggressive. it would attack anyone and anything. he even attacked my dog a couple of times, and my dog just walked away. i could talk about him forever but i'll stop!


----------



## emyrow99

This is pic of my best friend's dacshund. His name is Rocco.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, too cute!


----------



## leothelnss




----------



## niseixtenshi

My Netherland Dwarf Bunny "Turbo" wearing my amarante inclusion bracelet. hehe 






My Kishu-Inu as a puppy.


----------



## beljwl

Day of shopping on Rodeo Drive


----------



## ItalianFashion

new pics of luigi


----------



## robbins65

beljwl said:


> Day of shopping on Rodeo Drive


 

OMG LOL  that is the cutest picture!!!


----------



## leothelnss

niseixtenshi said:


> My Kishu-Inu as a puppy.



Is she a shiba inu? Did you buy or adopt? She's adorable! The bunny too!


----------



## oogiewoogie




----------



## kathyinjapan

Can't believe I havent posted in this thread yet!

This is Jaeger my weimaraner. I think his eyes are much prettier than Adriana's 





and this is Roma my Lagotto romagnolo


----------



## niseixtenshi

leothelnss said:


> Is she a shiba inu? Did you buy or adopt? She's adorable! The bunny too!


 
Thanks~! She's a Kishu-inu. Which is a very rare breed here in the states. It's a Japanese breed also. I also have a 16 year old shiba though! 

We got her through a breeder..but it was basically just an adoption fee...more than trying to make a profit. She's one bundle of HYPER joy!


----------



## UWangel143




----------



## Sweetpea83

Everyones pets are so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's a recent pic of my polydactyl kitty, Stanley.


----------



## Krysta

This is my little baby, her name is Lilly (Maltese, 9 years old)...






In one of her outfits...


----------



## FENDIFAN

I am a breeder of the Australian Labradoodle so i have puppies around me all the time  My signiature is a photo of my dogs, Fudge, Delight and Lilly  I also have a Blue Burmese Cat, ironically called Blue!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

FENDIFAN said:


> I am a breeder of the Australian Labradoodle so i have puppies around me all the time  My signiature is a photo of my dogs, Fudge, Delight and Lilly  I also have a Blue Burmese Cat, ironically called Blue!



aww..they ro adorbael....i am sure it must be hard to sent them away..


----------



## FENDIFAN

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> aww..they ro adorbael....i am sure it must be hard to sent them away..


 
I have to admit sometimes i get very attached to certain temerment type puppies and that can be very very sad when they leave! But i do get joy when i see my puppies going to good families. Some families have waited such a long time for their puppy and the joy on their faces when that day finally comes is undescribable!


----------



## shesnochill

Here is a picture of my sweetheart:






Many people wonder, WHAT IS THAT, first of all, it's what is SHE. And she is a *JAPANESE CHIN*.


----------



## Krysta

Annaversary your dog is *so* cute!


----------



## shesnochill

Hehe. Thanks! Some of my close friends says she looks ugly


----------



## Leelee

*annaversary*, your doggie is precious.  She looks so girly and pretty.


----------



## kymmie

This is my three month old french poodle, Coco.  He needs some serious grooming but I cannot get an appointment until next week!


----------



## nana00

There's sooo much cuties in this thread couldn't help but post my BIG babies!
Everyone meet, Moose (3yr old Chocolate Lab) & my angel Kyson (6yr old mix German Shepherd/Chow)


----------



## Bijouxlady

I've really enjoyed this thread! This is my 2 yr. old havanese, Valentino! Love him to bits!


----------



## rachieface

This is my best friend/sister/favorite breathing thing on the planet - Sunnee. 

Otherwise known as Sunbuns, Buns, Bunzo or Stink.


----------



## Kathyy

Here are Sassy, 14.5 year old lab mix and Maxwell, 8 year old spaniel mix on a hike this week. They love to eat the new grass and Sassy would like me to stop taking pictures!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute doggies, nana00!


----------



## nana00

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute doggies, nana00!


 
Thanks


----------



## peachxfuzz

cute pets, everyone !!

Here's my little killer, Tuffy  he's a funny little booger.

















..and my two ham hams! 




Hammie.. (he's almost two years old!)





..and Teddy! (he's about 1.5 years old)


----------



## oogiewoogie

Peach.. ur pets are so cute!!! Great hamster shots too!


----------



## allicatexp

Here is my cat Wesley


----------



## hellojelloo

This is my sheltie Mocha








and this is my pomeranian Tunna 








and the both up them =)








and this is what i have to put up with..... one day i came home... and this is what i saw....





and last but not least.... by cat JJ


----------



## hellojelloo

peachxfuzz said:


> cute pets, everyone !!
> 
> Here's my little killer, Tuffy  he's a funny little booger.




tuffy is WAY too cuttee!!!


----------



## peachxfuzz

^aww, thank you! ! your pets are cuties! your sheltie reminds me of going to the dog park, lol! tuffy went to the dog park one time and there was this cute sheltie named jackson who really wanted to play with tuffy, but he was a little chicken and was scared or something  i can't wait til he opens up and plays more!

anyway, i loved your pictures! your pups look like they're best friends.. and i see they plot to make messes together! lol~


----------



## d bag lady

peachxfuzz said:


> cute pets, everyone !!



 THIS IS PRECIOUS !!!! I JUST WANT TO  EAT HIM UP WITH A SPOON 
I LOVE TAKING PICS OF MY CAT WHEN SHE SLEEPS AS WELL, THEY LOOK LIKE LITTLE ANGELS.


----------



## shesnochill

peachxfuzz!!! Tuffy is absolutely ADORABLE. He/she is a Pomeranian right?


----------



## shesnochill

I have a few more pictures of my Japanese Chin sweetheart Lily and her *poochies *that were born on Christmas. However, my boyfriend were UNABLE to keep 4 dogs in the house, especially since we're always at school so we had to sell the pups 


























They were the cutest mix breed pups I'VE EVER SEEN or held. I miss them terribly..


----------



## jennielee

my papillon puppy henry and my roommate's chihuahua/rat terrier kali


----------



## caley

everyone has such adorable pets!!!! 

here's my doggy spunky. we got him from the humane society 15 years ago and is still lively as ever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Spunky is so handsome!


----------



## kimalee

Here are my 3 cats!  The jumbo black and white one is Mushu, the chubby orange tabby is Pumpkin, and the little marbled tabby is Cookie (who technically belongs to both my BF and I, as we adopted her together our senior year of high school lol!)


----------



## Voodoo

Here's pics of Duke....my 'other' kid!!!!!!!!


----------



## moogle

hellojelloo said:


> tuffy is WAY too cuttee!!!


 
Agreed!


----------



## moogle

niseixtenshi said:


> My Netherland Dwarf Bunny "Turbo" wearing my amarante inclusion bracelet. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kishu-Inu as a puppy.


 

Aw!  I thought that was a halo on Turbo.

They're both beautiful!


----------



## Poppies

peachxfuzz said:


> cute pets, everyone !!
> 
> Here's my little killer, Tuffy  he's a funny little booger.



Tuffy is sooo-o cutie!


I think you all have adorable pet friends!


----------



## sunnypoo

everyone has such cute pets, i love it!!

this is my little spaniel girl, pancake:






in a life vest because she is fearless and tried to jump off the boat on many occassions... but would cry and howl if we got on the boat without her.

here's my tibetan terrier kirby (also taken on vacation, hence the ungroomedness). no life vest as he doesn't go near boats or water... :]


----------



## JSH812

My squishy Basset Hounds, Pillsbury (4years,male) and Sydney (1year, female) THEY are the absolute loves of my life!!!!


----------



## sunnypoo

awww your bassets are ADORABLE! squishy floppy faces!


----------



## peachxfuzz

aww, thank you everyone for your nice comments to tuffy!  

sunnypoo, i love those pictures! your doggies plus the sceneries look amazing!

JSH, i love the expressions in the first photo, lol! the last photo is hilarious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love your basset hounds, JSH812!

Cute doggies, sunnypoo!


----------



## leothelnss

Pic one is our new shiba inu puppy Argyle
Pic two is our baby girl Roxy
Pic three is of the snuggle babes sleeping!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwwe. I want a dog so bad....need to get a bigger place first for sure.


----------



## nana00

I melt everytime I see this thread, every-1's babies are soo cute!!


----------



## _so_what?

leothelnss said:


> Pic one is our new shiba inu puppy Argyle


 
ooooooooooooooooohoooohoooooohoooooooooooooh...I can't help doing this sound while I'm watching this ADORABLE puppy!!!! ooooohoooohoh...I would pay to pet him in this moment...


----------



## _so_what?

peachxfuzz said:


> cute pets, everyone !!
> 
> Here's my little killer, Tuffy  he's a funny little booger.


 
I LOOOOOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUUU TUFFY!!!


----------



## leothelnss

_so_what? said:


> ooooooooooooooooohoooohoooooohoooooooooooooh...I can't help doing this sound while I'm watching this ADORABLE puppy!!!! ooooohoooohoh...I would pay to pet him in this moment...



Lol, aww thanks. He might look sweet but he's a little monster! haha


----------



## vanessa225

Hee hee!  Look at those eyes and ears!  Soooooo sweet!  



JSH812 said:


> My squishy Basset Hounds, Pillsbury (4years,male) and Sydney (1year, female) THEY are the absolute loves of my life!!!!


----------



## babylicious

this is my  pekingese, goldie
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






goldie's daughter, long (she's a midget pekingese)






and my darling chihuahua, bebii


----------



## Leelee

*Babylicious*, your dogs are cute!  My grandparents had two Pekingese named Penny and Blackie.  They were the loves of their lives.  We kids weren't allowed near them.  LOL!


----------



## Cheryl24

Here's the light of my life - my Cocker Spaniel Daphne

Here she is before going to the groomer...very shaggy. 








Here are a couple of shots after grooming.  Nice and trim.


----------



## Souzie

This is my baby. His name is Poupee.


----------



## sunnypoo

luvpurses24 said:


> Here's the light of my life - my Cocker Spaniel Daphne



she is ADORABLE! i'm sure she's a sweetheart!

cocker spaniels are one of my favorite breeds


----------



## oogiewoogie

luvpurses24 said:


> Here's the light of my life - my Cocker Spaniel Daphne
> 
> Here she is before going to the groomer...very shaggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots after grooming.  Nice and trim.



*Daphne's* soo Cute!!!! Brings back memories.. I grew up with 3 Cockers~!... Love there cheeks & the bed head~! THanks for sharing


----------



## candice19

babylicious said:


> goldie's daughter, long (she's a midget pekingese)


O.M.G. ..... all your dogs are cute, but this one... OMG I JUST WANT TO CRUSH-HUG IT!!!!  It is the most adorable thing!!  I love Pekingese dogs, this is the cutest one ever!  I've never heard of a "midget P" so I have to find out about that!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Daphne and I thank you *oogiewoogie and sunnypoo!!*


----------



## Cheryl24

xsouzie said:


> This is my baby. His name is Poupee.


 
Awww...Poupee is so cute!  His name is adorable too!!


----------



## Souzie

^^^
Hehe...thank you.  There's a perfectly good reason I call him that.  You see, I found him in my backyard, he must've been about 3 weeks old.  We took him in and he was too young to litter train, so he used to poop everywhere!


----------



## Souzie

annaversary said:


> I have a few more pictures of my Japanese Chin sweetheart Lily and her *poochies *that were born on Christmas. However, my boyfriend were UNABLE to keep 4 dogs in the house, especially since we're always at school so we had to sell the pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were the cutest mix breed pups I'VE EVER SEEN or held. I miss them terribly..


 
OMG...they are so precious!!  If you don't mind my asking, what mix are they?


----------



## Souzie

babylicious said:


> this is my pekingese, goldie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldie's daughter, long (she's a midget pekingese)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my darling chihuahua, bebii


 
Goldie is adorable!!!  I miss mine now.  She's 4 years gone.  I want to get a white one, but my bf's allergic.


----------



## peach.

xsouzie said:


> This is my baby. His name is Poupee.



He's gorgeous! How old is he?


----------



## Souzie

/\ /\
Thanks.  Poupee is a year and a half.


----------



## sunnypoo

luvpurses24 said:


> Daphne and I thank you *oogiewoogie and sunnypoo!!*



you're both welcome! anytime i open this thread i see Daphne and go "awwwww". can't help it!


----------



## lvchicago

Now that I've figured out the picture posting thing - Here is Booker.
This is a bone from a paddle steak we had at Ditka's in Chicago
He was VERY carefully monitored while he had it - no worries


----------



## babylicious

candice19 said:


> O.M.G. ..... all your dogs are cute, but this one... OMG I JUST WANT TO CRUSH-HUG IT!!!!  It is the most adorable thing!!  I love Pekingese dogs, this is the cutest one ever!  I've never heard of a "midget P" so I have to find out about that!!!



haha thanks. I never did either, the vet said that it was quite rare to have her as a midget. Could have been some genetic problems since her siblings are normal sized.


----------



## catherela

*MEET BAMBI *my long-haired chihuahua!


----------



## candice19

^  ... omg, I cannot take the cuteness.  I'm here at work going EEEE!!!  AWWWW!!!  SOOO CUUUUUUTTTTTTEEE!!!  People probably thing I'm on drugs.


----------



## lodilove

I used to have a long-haired Chi that looked just like that! Ahh, its so cute!


----------



## thinkPINK

awww ... bambi is just too cute!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Omg, where did you get Bambi's Polo shirt? That is sooo cute! I NEED that for my dogs!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

NM! I found it, Here it is for anyone else interested lol
http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2994795&cp=&f=Home&kw=pup&parentPage=search

Im ordering 2 as soon as I get back into town, pure CUTENESS!


----------



## catherela

aww  bambi and i are totally feeling the love 
thank you everyone 

as for the polo shirt, i usually pick them up at the polo outlets. but dog clothes are in the POLO HOME store, not the reg clothing stores!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Polo Outlets?? Really?! Are they a lot cheaper there? Ill have to hit that up before I buy them off the net then!


----------



## penance

I have several babies

Princess the shih tzu 
Greenback the russian tortoise
BV the bunny
Elvis the hedgehog
then I also have a red eared slider turtle and fish ^^

but right now I only have a photo of Elvis on my computer so I'll try to post the rest later


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe Elvis is precious! Is he eating a corn dog?? Haha, too cute!


----------



## penance

he is and it took me a few minutes to notice that it was too hot for the little guy and he kept sticking his tongue out to cool off :/ sorry elvis


----------



## dara678

Here's my baby, snowpea -- he's a blue lynx bicolor ragdoll


----------



## catherela

*QueenOfDa702* - whenever i've gone, they range from 10-14  so they're about half of what the site offers AND you save on shipping


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi and Rocky!! ( I have more pictures in the Boxer thread!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

penance said:


> he is and it took me a few minutes to notice that it was too hot for the little guy and he kept sticking his tongue out to cool off :/ sorry elvis


 
Haha, too cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dara678 said:


> Here's my baby, snowpea -- he's a blue lynx bicolor ragdoll


 

Snowpea is beautiful!


----------



## swonderful

This is my baby boy Bailey 
He is actually 2 yrs old, and a little shy of 5 lbs.
He is a "Morkie" :  1/2 Yorkie  1/2 Maltese


----------



## ms-whitney

*swonderful, *he is absolutely adorable!

i heart this thread.


----------



## Souzie

^^ OMG...I love Bailey.  He *is *absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Vlad

Day dreamin' about sausage.


----------



## Megs

^ Nitro


----------



## leothelnss

Vlad said:


> Day dreamin' about sausage.
> 
> View attachment 411194



 What a sweetie! I've got a big black poochie too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute dog, Vlad!


----------



## kathyinjapan

Just wanted to share a new pic of Jager


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, love his name!


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^ Jager is such a cutie!!! He photographs really well!


----------



## swonderful

Aww! I love the shot of Jager!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Look at that face! He photographs very well!


----------



## duranie70

My Winston:


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## oo_let_me_see

I had to post a picture of my baby boy, Ravi (short for Ravioli).  He fell asleep with his tongue hanging out and I had to grab my camera.  (I sleep with my tongue hanging out when I'm dreaming of shoes so I can relate.)    You know in the third picture he's thinking, "Mom, what's that clicking sound?"  lol


----------



## oo_let_me_see

And to be fair to my other (pain in the butt) kid, here is my yappy daughter Lin (short for Linguini).  This is her modeling portfolio.  You can see in her second shot that she has good bone structure.  LMBO!


----------



## chikacruz




----------



## nana00

oo_let_me_see said:


> And to be fair to my other (pain in the butt) kid, here is my yappy daughter Lin (short for Linguini). This is her modeling portfolio. You can see in her second shot that she has good bone structure. LMBO!


 
How cute, what a supermodel  , looks like she was acting like a Diva in the last picture! Bless both your babies!


----------



## babylicious

oo_let_me_see said:


> And to be fair to my other (pain in the butt) kid, here is my yappy daughter Lin (short for Linguini).  This is her modeling portfolio.  You can see in her second shot that she has good bone structure.  LMBO!



shes so cuteeee!


----------



## chodessa

Newest addition to the family is my new sig...
Her name is coco...maybe..


----------



## Velvet_rope

Chazz






And little Ami


----------



## Velvet_rope

Awwwww.... Jager, Bindi and Rocky... soooo cute. I  big dogs.... Little dogs are cute.. but they're sooo tiny. I'd be afraid i'd hurt there tiny little selves.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Velvet rope, aww Chaz and Amii are so cute!! Ami looks like a baby...she must be the size of my little Bindi. How old is she? Her face is soooo cute!! I just wanna hug her!! EEK!


----------



## babieejae1101

Gianna:


----------



## Jules712

My puppy Chase the 1st night we got him.  He is 1 now.


----------



## chloe777

here is my baby I love this little guy so much he is my world.

This is just an idea but we should all start a myspace page for ours pets and add each other as friends to get to know each other and our pets better. If you think it's a good idea send me a pm.


----------



## Nola

OMG such cute babies

Chicacruz-Your little one looks like my cat Coco but as a dog


----------



## MKWMDA

My cat was a rescue. Unfortunately not long after, she started to look like this:






Then this happened!






And here is a baby pic of my little Pom, Bear.


----------



## MKWMDA

My pictures of the cats when they were about two weeks old, then when they got big. And my dachshund Stan, who my ex now has custody of.


----------



## MKWMDA

The house looks destroyed in those pics, it was a rental house and it was pretty old. In the grown up pics we were moving out, so there was debris all over the floor.


----------



## peach.

All of our pets should have a mass play date!



MKWMDA said:


>



OMG, how precious! I love how the kittens are ALL different colors and markings! I somehow find it hilarious...in a cute way, if you know what I mean!

Here's my cat, Ceylon! He turned 2 this month.


----------



## Leelee

*MKWMDA*_, _how sweet of you to adopt a rescue cat!  And what a wonderful surprise that she brought you all those kittens!  I love your pom pup and Sam too!


----------



## MKWMDA

The coloring on my kittens was so interesting, its like mama kitty just popped out one of each of her colors! Unfortunately the little orange one didn't make it, the vet I took him to said that his little insides were deformed. I bottle-fed him for a week and let him be with his mama until finally he passed. It was heartbreaking, but at least he was with his mama and brother and sister.


----------



## MKWMDA

Leelee said:


> *MKWMDA*_, _how sweet of you to adopt a rescue cat! And what a wonderful surprise that she brought you all those kittens! I love your pom pup and Sam too!



I actually didn't adopt her, she adopted me! I was dog-sitting for a friend, and saw that someone had moved out of their apartment and left their cat, who was so skinny and sooo sweet. After she sat outside the apartment door for an entire day, I brought her some food and it was love. I nursed her back to health and then WHAMO she had three kittens! Thank goodness she didnt have more, my house would be a zoo! I couldn't bear to give either of the 2 surviving kittens away.


----------



## Michele26

MKWMDA said:


> I actually didn't adopt her, she adopted me! I was dog-sitting for a friend, and saw that someone had moved out of their apartment and left their cat, who was so skinny and sooo sweet. After she sat outside the apartment door for an entire day, I brought her some food and it was love. I nursed her back to health and then WHAMO she had three kittens! Thank goodness she didnt have more, my house would be a zoo! I couldn't bear to give either of the 2 surviving kittens away.



Your cat really lucked out when she adopted you.  Special people who really love animals are willing to take them in and accept whatever challenges they come with. God bless you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Everyones babies are precious!!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## moogle

MKWMDA said:


> My cat was a rescue. Unfortunately not long after, she started to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a baby pic of my little Pom, Bear.


 
They're all so cute!!!

LOL!  We had the same thing happen!  About 10 years ago we adopted a little black cat - took her right to the vet, to make sure she wasn't carrying anything the other cats we already had could catch.  He calls the next day, and says "she's healthy, she's not carrying anything, but she's pregnant.

5 weeks later she has 5 little black kittens.  Yup - all of them black, just like her.  I kept telling her they were supposed to be different colors, but she wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## ranskimmie

My sweet girls! Masai (boxer) a year and a half.  And my Daisy baby (Yorkie) 11 weeks.


----------



## pinkie19

Here's my 4 very spoilt brats....


----------



## pinkie19

Oops.... forgot to include their names!
They're all chihuahuas btw.

There's Smeegles (5yrs, male SC); Chloe (6yrs, female LC); Mieko (10 yrs, female SC - passed away Apr 6, 08), mother of Smeegles; and Kobi (7yrs, male SC).

They are my best friends and mean the world to me..... Kissy kiss puppies!!!


----------



## Mrsmac10

Awww, she's darling.  I love it when my cats do the belly up pose


----------



## Mrsmac10

O.k. i think if i did this right, My cat should be my avatar picture, we shall see...


----------



## Mrsmac10

I think it worked, my cat's name is Shoo-Shoo and she can run through the house faster should be possible.  I also have another cat BigDog, will try to find a picture of her next.


----------



## Mrsmac10

O.K. here is BigDog in the Avatar pic, (i don't know how to do it differently yet, but i'll figure it out)  She is a lot bigger now, this was her as a baby.  She has the personality of a dog, follows my hubbie around the house, its pretty funny


----------



## never2old

This is my baby Gidget, 1 1/2 yr old maltese wearing her coach collar


----------



## Schmodi

Our 1.5 year old Silky Terrier, Tucker.  

He knows the difference between his toys we call "ball, baby, girlfriend" and will bring back whichever we ask for.  He sleeps on a pillow by my head and sometimes I'm happier to see him than the bf when I get home from work


----------



## Blyen

My oldest cat,Mirò.He is scared by life,he always stay under the kitchenush:



This is Pochi,my love,my baby.He is blind,and is the most sweet cat in the world.He think to be my son.
[URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t266/LilyJamie/pochigranderrimoo__o.jpg]
	

[/URL]Finally he is Nicodemo,our beloved birman.He is my hubby secret love


----------



## Mrsmac10

never2old said:


> This is my baby Gidget, 1 1/2 yr old maltese wearing her coach collar


What a sweet face


----------



## rachelm

Here is my furchild, Elsa.

The first two pictures are Christmas 2007. Her pink shirt is by Juicy Couture and says "Buy Me Stuff". The third picture is from Halloween 2007. The fourth is of her "sleeping". The last is her out in the snow, sporting her Juicy Couture Parka.


----------



## nancypants

^ is elsa a min pin or a chi.?


----------



## rachelm

nancypants said:


> ^ is elsa a min pin or a chi.?


 
I believe she is a mix of both, even though my vet thinks she is full chi. She is build small and stumpy like a chi, but I think her the color of her fur is more along the min pin side. Also, her nose is a bit longer than a chi. It doesn't matter to me what bread she is, she is my princess.

She was more or less a rescue pup (I got brought her home at 9mo.) who didn't have the best life before coming to us. She is not too keen on males, since the man at her previous home would put her in a kennel and then proceed to kick and throw the kennel around the room. Needless to say, she despises kennels (and newspapers, hair dryers, vaccuums, raised voices, among countless other things I am sure that she was tortured with) but she is doing really well and her personality is really showing. She is a busy body and a tough little coward (she is only though when she is standing behind me).


----------



## bagaholic85

^^poor baby   shes really really cute though


----------



## pinkie19

rachelm said:


> I believe she is a mix of both, even though my vet thinks she is full chi. She is build small and stumpy like a chi, but I think her the color of her fur is more along the min pin side. Also, her nose is a bit longer than a chi. It doesn't matter to me what bread she is, she is my princess.
> 
> She was more or less a rescue pup (I got brought her home at 9mo.) who didn't have the best life before coming to us. She is not too keen on males, since the man at her previous home would put her in a kennel and then proceed to kick and throw the kennel around the room. Needless to say, she despises kennels (and newspapers, hair dryers, vaccuums, raised voices, among countless other things I am sure that she was tortured with) but she is doing really well and her personality is really showing. She is a busy body and a tough little coward (she is only though when she is standing behind me).


 

Awww... your chi is so cute!  I think she is likely to be full chi as there are chis with mini pin colours (I call them mini rottweilers!)... actually chis come in all colours.. but its pretty uncommon to see pure blacks and pure whites!

I think her previous owner is utterly sick!!!  If I could... I would put him in a big box and roll it down a big hill... just to give him a taste of his own medicine... But I'm glad that she found her way to you.....

I had 4 chis...  one died last month... of old age illnesses... super sad...  so now I have 3.

Posted them previously... will post here again...!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sorry to hear that pinkie...but your chi family is still cute!!


----------



## knics33

My baby!!! My dachsund Dora...she will be 4 on August 19th! By the way...she is a total diva...lol!


----------



## Leelee

knics33 said:


> My baby!!! My dachsund Dora...she will be 4 on August 19th! By the way...she is a total diva...lol!


She's cute!  She sort of does look like a diva in the best possible way.  I mean, she has the sultry, sexy eye-look down pat!  I think she's wonderful!


----------



## drunky_krol

HERE HE IS .. "SPANKY" (miniature poodle) was my bfs gift!! he so cute and playful sometims to playful lol


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

Introducing the newest tPF Animalicious Member! I have waited patiently and searched for several years until everything was just right! I first looked at Brussel's Griffons (you know, the little dog from the movie "As Good As It Gets")...but, I ended up getting a Pomeranian. He's really sweet, seems very smart, around 11 weeks old and weighs a little bit over two pounds. 

View more pics . . . . _click here_!

best wishes, BeautifulBasics 

p.s. Also...please help me name him! I started calling him "Tobey", but would love to hear other name ideas.



*What a little gentleman....he's crossing his arms!*






*Check me out...I'm a little pudge muffin - j/k!*


----------



## mm16

^OMG! so cute!


----------



## imashopaholic

Beautifulbasics, your little man is too cute. If you've already started calling him Tobey then why not stick with it? If you're not keen on it, an idea is to do what me and my man did and put all our initials together to form a name. In our case, it was JATZ. That's what we named our energetic 6 year old staffy when we got her home back in 2002. Here's the spoilt little so and so about 3 years ago and another of her taken last Christmas in all her festive glory. She's thrilled about it, can't you tell?!


----------



## flungflung83

Here is my chihuahua, Panda.  He's 13 months old.  Love him to pieces.


----------



## shamrock0421

Here's the handsome Sparky...




And the beautiful Darla...





And I should probably include my nephews, too!


----------



## imashopaholic

All of these animals are adorable!


----------



## shamrock0421

imashopaholic said:


> Beautifulbasics, your little man is too cute. If you've already started calling him Tobey then why not stick with it? If you're not keen on it, an idea is to do what me and my man did and put all our initials together to form a name. In our case, it was JATZ. That's what we named our energetic 6 year old staffy when we got her home back in 2002. Here's the spoilt little so and so about 3 years ago and another of her taken last Christmas in all her festive glory. She's thrilled about it, can't you tell?!


What a GORGEOUS doggie!


----------



## imashopaholic

shamrock0421 said:


> What a GORGEOUS doggie!


 
Aww thanks shamrock. Your animals are adorable! 

She may be gorgeous but my goodness she's just as spoiled!


----------



## Mudmistress

My Collection

Keeta, the neuroitc ACD
Tigger, the incredible box invading stealth machine
General Maximus, the fearless wonder (Darn, cannot get that one to load!)
Desiree, my 17HH screamin orange pocket pet
Sunny, my daughter's wonder pinto horse


----------



## tarabag

Here's my year old Yorkie
her name's Minnie~


----------



## Peaches23

my animals are below in my signature:

L-R
Abbey Bell a Bluetick Coonhoud
Taco a Chinchilla
Mollie a Black and White Cat
Sadie Chenille a Pedigree Holland Lop


----------



## lasshayes

this is me with my great dane DOOGLE!!!! no offense, but he's best one...EVER!!


----------



## notvalidchoice

I love great danes and yours is adorable!
I would love to have one someday.


----------



## lasshayes

hehe, they are the best dogs. I've had other dogs growing up, but there is not another dog that compares to a great dane. I told him you thought he was adorable, he's cuddling right next to me on the couch!


----------



## Dawn

imashopaholic - Jatz is SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love love love love Staffies!!!! 
shamrock - Sparky and Darla are both so cute and I love your nephews - what handsome boys!!!

Here are our two boys:
Cain is the big guy - he is half Rottie and half AmStaff. He will be 8 years old in November.
Fritz is the little guy with the ears.  He will be four next month. 

They love to cuddle.


----------



## mm16

Wow! Your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## nsynchic20

One of my kitties when he was just a young'n.  They grow up so fast!


----------



## Michele26

Here are two of my three babies. First one is Siggy who is a polydactyl and has a thumb on each paw. Second one is Kado, who was named during the OJ trial. Remember Kado?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute kitties! I too have a polydactyl cat as well!


----------



## leothelnss

Aww they're all so sweeet!


----------



## cheeky_girl

Here's a picture of my Westie, Milo, wearing his "I'm on the list" shirt. The pic was taken with my Blackberry so the quality isn't that good. The second pic is just him playing with his good cuz ball.


----------



## melswurld

Here are my poodles:  Barkley (red) and Billy (white).    They're a handful but a lot of fun!


----------



## toiletduck

Dookie sitting in one of my shoeboxes


----------



## i_wona

Bloody hell! Look at those gorgeous puppy dog eyes! How could you ever say no? LOL


----------



## candy2100

Above is Manolo as a baby.  Cute...sweet....innocent, right?

And here is is today.  A total imp, but we  him!


----------



## samjane

Adopted this baby today.  Well, he's 1 year old but still a baby to me.  Not house broken, not crate trained, and a complete terror right now (LOL)  but I'm looking forward to spoiling him and giving him the life he deserves.  It's going to be an adventure but I'm already in love.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, what a cutie.  So glad he has a family to love him.  Does he have a name?


----------



## samjane

Here's another one from a non-camera phone, lol










bnjj said:


> Awww, what a cutie.  So glad he has a family to love him.  Does he have a name?



He came with a name but I don't like it and he doesn't even answer to it.  I think we're going to call him snickers


----------



## herstaticcity

Oreo! My Shih-tzu, he's almost 9 and we adopted him when he was a few weeks old. He was rescued from a puppy mill by our animal shelter and we were looking for a puppy. I went to see the litter and allllll the puppies were running around, jumping on me, biting and he was curled up asleep in the corner. He woke up and just padded over to me and lay down right in my lap and I knew it was him. He is the funniest, best dog we have ever had, there is not a single vice and he is just a pleasure to own. He loves the car and falls right asleep as you can see. 

Thommy! My horse, he's a 17hh Irish Warmblood who previously did high levels of eventing and I'm doing the equitation medals with him. He's great! He's a huge baby and knows how tall he is, he likes to make it hard to bridle him haha. I could go on forever about him so I'll just share some pictures.

http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thommy5ah3.jpg
http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thommy6xo8.jpg
http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thommy4jf5.jpg



Sandy! I already posted this so I'm just copying it haha. I live in a highly tourist small beach community in Florida and about a month and a half ago, during spring break we saw a Yorkie running around for hours. After about two hours and realizing the dog had no idea where he was we brought him inside to call the security for our community. They said no dogs were reported missing and under closer inspection, he was starving and had fleas literally jumping off of him. We gave him flea baths and fed him a small amount (didn't want him to overeat) and then brought him to the vet the next day. We were fully prepared to keep him because it seemed like the possibility of finding his owner was none (he didn't have a collar). The vet however said that he had a chip in his ear and gave us the number to call the chip company. After debating we finally got the owner information and called. Thankfully for us, the owner said that their family didn't want him. IMAGINE THAT. She said he'd been missing for about two weeks (aka abandoned two weeks ago) and that she couldn't believe he had gone from the city where she lives to where we are (about 30 miles in ABSOLUTE TRAFFIC) no way he would have survived. She said it was inconvenient for them because they were "moving". So we definitely kept him and he's become so at home here and has gotten quite fat haha. She said he was a purebred Yorkie that she bought for $600. I don't understand the minds of some people, but at least we found him.

Sorry for the long post guys!


----------



## evochick

my Pomeranian Turbo! this is when he was a baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















now all grown up










so adorable


----------



## candy2100

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! *gasp*  I almost can't stand it 



evochick said:


> my Pomeranian Turbo! this is when he was a baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now all grown up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so adorable


----------



## ranskimmie

Dosent get anymore precious than this!!


----------



## tarabag

omg evochick! your doggy is SO cute! i love the last picture, he's waving!! 

here's my baby, Minnie she's a yorkshire terrier and about a year and a month old.


----------



## Leelee

*candy2100* your Pomeranian baby is beautiful. She reminds me so much of my Keeshond Kiki when she was a baby (10 years ago).


----------



## immashoesaddict

My two sons : Cookie and Audi

 Cookie  ..watching CSI lol * no joke he watches TV * 





 Audi 








Both of them


----------



## CoachGirl12

immashoesaddict said:


> My two sons : Cookie and Audi
> 
> Both of them



O my gosh, your bunnies are TOO cute! I just want to hug them!


----------



## Izznit

evochick said:


> my Pomeranian Turbo! this is when he was a baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so adorable



TOO CUTE!


----------



## bnjj

Sydney always has to be where the action is.


----------



## Michele26

bnjj said:


> Sydney always has to be where the action is.



^^So cute with the tPF in the background.  Sydney looks just like my cat Cory. I've got to take a photo of him and post it, they could be brothers.


----------



## rendodan110

here are all my babies.....


----------



## rendodan110

and..............


----------



## bnjj

WOW!  You have a whole menagerie.  I'd love to have a parrot


----------



## rendodan110

bnjj said:


> WOW!  You have a whole menagerie.  I'd love to have a parrot


it feels sometimes like I have my own zoo. Parrots are so wonderful, they all talk  and  most of them know my kids names and call me mom or mommy and my husband dad.  The first one I posted knows over 200 words and phrases, he can even win a b!tchin match if he wanted to. he sends my kids to their rooms and my dogs to their crates and tells the other parrots to shut up and knock it off he's sleeping.


----------



## Michele26

rendodan110 said:


> it feels sometimes like I have my own zoo. Parrots are so wonderful, they all talk  and  most of them know my kids names and call me mom or mommy and my husband dad.  The first one I posted knows over 200 words and phrases, he can even win a b!tchin match if he wanted to. he sends my kids to their rooms and my dogs to their crates and tells the other parrots to shut up and knock it off he's sleeping.



Danielle please tell us a little bit about each one of your pets. What is the little brown guy in the little bed? Looks like a very loving home.


----------



## rendodan110

sure!!!! the little brown guy is Freddy he is a very very old ferret 13 yrs old, he is a sweet little guy, we have had him since he was 1 yrs old
The dogs are Jack Russell Terriers. I used to breed JRT's yrs ago now I just have Zoe (blue coat) and her son Niko(red coat), they both have been with us since birth.

The parrots! I will list them in the order they are pictured
1st is my 4 yr old Derbyan,  his name is Acui it means noisy lil beast in aztec. He has a huge vocabulary and is an extremly rare parrot approx 153 world wide registered. He has 14 inch tail feathers.
2nd. my 12 yr old Military Macaw Ringo, he is a big sweetheart, 32 inches from head to tail feather end he does a funny head bob thing we call his happy head, he also blushes and his face actually turns red.
3rd. cuddles my 15 yr old cassins macaw. She is a mini macaw only 14 inches from head to tail feathers. she loves attention, she gives kisses and says step up when she wants to come out.I rescued her from a terrible home where here mate had died from the filth. she has been with us 3 yrs.
4th. Pete and Jazz   Pete is a 7 1/2 yr old Ducorp cockatoo and Jazz is a 6 yr old Bare eyed cockatoo they have lived together since Jazz was a baby. They preen and help care for eachother.They call me mama cockatoo and everytime I leave they yell I wanna go. Jazz loves me and only me  he trys to protect me from everything.
5th. nicky and Nacho are my amazon parrots they are "married" Nicky is 16 yrs old and Nacho Reina is 14 yrs old. they both talk alot but Nicky loves to sing beethovens 5th and nacho loves to say "jabber jabber your bird talks to much". the Grey parrot with them is Bella she is a Congo African Grey and is 67 yrs old approx. She copies sounds and tv theme songs and she loves to say "you wanna come out?" and I love you, she can also bark like a chihuahua. we rescued her with cuddles. she was almost dead and we got her vet care and she is wonderful and healthy now.
6th angel is my lovebird I hatched him and hand fed him so he is like one of my own children. he is 2 yrs old.
7th I already mentioned my ferret so I will move on to my lizards
The little brown lizard is Chico he is a 1 yr old Bearded Dragon, I got him for my husband for our 14th anniversary last year.
and last but certainly not least is my 4foot long Iguana Izzy Skizzard. he is such a sweet boy he loves to swim and go for walks with his leash. we got him last year he is about 4-5 yrs old.

that pretty much covers them all, hope you enjoyed seeing my pretty babies!


----------



## bnjj

67 years old?  Wow!  I love that they all talk and say such neat things.


----------



## angel81chick

This is Bailey...he is a Mal-Shi (Shih Tzu and Maltese mix)...personally, he looks like an ewok, but either way, he is the love of my life.  He just turned 3 months old and is now a full 7 pounds


----------



## Michele26

rendodan110 said:


> sure!!!! the little brown guy is Freddy he is a very very old ferret 13 yrs old, he is a sweet little guy, we have had him since he was 1 yrs old
> The dogs are Jack Russell Terriers. I used to breed JRT's yrs ago now I just have Zoe (blue coat) and her son Niko(red coat), they both have been with us since birth.
> 
> The parrots! I will list them in the order they are pictured
> 1st is my 4 yr old Derbyan,  his name is Acui it means noisy lil beast in aztec. He has a huge vocabulary and is an extremly rare parrot approx 153 world wide registered. He has 14 inch tail feathers.
> 2nd. my 12 yr old Military Macaw Ringo, he is a big sweetheart, 32 inches from head to tail feather end he does a funny head bob thing we call his happy head, he also blushes and his face actually turns red.
> 3rd. cuddles my 15 yr old cassins macaw. She is a mini macaw only 14 inches from head to tail feathers. she loves attention, she gives kisses and says step up when she wants to come out.I rescued her from a terrible home where here mate had died from the filth. she has been with us 3 yrs.
> 4th. Pete and Jazz   Pete is a 7 1/2 yr old Ducorp cockatoo and Jazz is a 6 yr old Bare eyed cockatoo they have lived together since Jazz was a baby. They preen and help care for eachother.They call me mama cockatoo and everytime I leave they yell I wanna go. Jazz loves me and only me  he trys to protect me from everything.
> 5th. nicky and Nacho are my amazon parrots they are "married" Nicky is 16 yrs old and Nacho Reina is 14 yrs old. they both talk alot but Nicky loves to sing beethovens 5th and nacho loves to say "jabber jabber your bird talks to much". the Grey parrot with them is Bella she is a Congo African Grey and is 67 yrs old approx. She copies sounds and tv theme songs and she loves to say "you wanna come out?" and I love you, she can also bark like a chihuahua. we rescued her with cuddles. she was almost dead and we got her vet care and she is wonderful and healthy now.
> 6th angel is my lovebird I hatched him and hand fed him so he is like one of my own children. he is 2 yrs old.
> 7th I already mentioned my ferret so I will move on to my lizards
> The little brown lizard is Chico he is a 1 yr old Bearded Dragon, I got him for my husband for our 14th anniversary last year.
> and last but certainly not least is my 4foot long Iguana Izzy Skizzard. he is such a sweet boy he loves to swim and go for walks with his leash. we got him last year he is about 4-5 yrs old.
> 
> that pretty much covers them all, hope you enjoyed seeing my pretty babies!



Thanks Danielle.


----------



## Couture Dreams

angel81chick said:


> This is Bailey...he is a Mal-Shi (Shih Tzu and Maltese mix)...personally, he looks like an ewok, but either way, he is the love of my life.  He just turned 3 months old and is now a full 7 pounds



ohhh he is sooo cute! i love the way he is sitting in the last picture.


----------



## BagsOnly

Introducing OREO- 4 year old chihuahua...
I miss him dearly as he is being looked after by my sister while DH and I are overseas for work for a year.... >.<


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Oreo's a cutie.


----------



## BagsOnly

Thanks.. I think so too!!! LOL 
DH & I think he should do some modeling...his the baby of the family, and I webcam with him almost everyday... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## angel81chick

Thanks Couture Dreams....he is a cutie


----------



## beebatin

my babies... 

*Baby, the Min. Schnauzer*






*Money, the Min. Poodle*


----------



## Michele26

So cute!


----------



## natalie1885

awwww, i love this thread!  everyone's furry frnz are the most adorable creatures!!!
well i have more pics to share, but for now this is what i have of 1 of 2 of my dogs:
here is my lhasa apso, dakota lyn:






*she needs grooming in this shot*






*i've been having to take her on trips w/me (along with my lil' chi)*






*this is where she hides from my lil' chi-to get some "space"*






*long hair again!*












*her fave duckie:*


----------



## Leelee

^ Cute pictures *Natalie1885!  *Your pup has a mommy who dresses her very, very well!


----------



## VuittonsLover

This is my little girl. She wasn't feeling well yesterday (didn't wanna play with me.) and decided to take a nap in my flower bed.  Her name is Zora.


----------



## Michele26

Zora looks so sad, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## natalie1885

aww thank u *leelee* 
*vuittonslover*, _zora_ is so adorable, but i do hope she feels better soon...


----------



## natalie1885

dakota last xmas at my dad's, opening 1 of her gifts:







dakota chillin out






1st day my lil chi came to his new home: mine! (here they're napping side by side)






curled up next to eachother months later (lil chi is grown!)






now they often congregate next to my bed!






my lil chi luvs to protect my bag & get onto my kitchen table!!


----------



## natalie1885

my lil chi hides in here when i go for my jog:





















dakota 'head shot' heeheee






memphis 'head shot' heeehee






memphis guarding window






memphis guarding dakota from my current bag!!


----------



## natalie1885

memphis got caught beeing sneaky...











dakota went in her crate in hotel room, to get 'space' from my lil chi...


----------



## kmcq

Here's my 10 week old bichon shih tzu maltese, Louis.


----------



## oscarcat729

My 2 kitties  Long story short, our 18 year old cats died 3 years ago, and it took us this long to get 2 more. They're brother and sister, Brooklyn and Jet, and they're the new babies of the family


----------



## sds661

Heres my crew!!  The bulldogs Lola and Bear and the golden's name is Ellie--they are my pride and joy!!!  Ellie is 9, Lola is 7, and Bear will be 2 in a couple months.


----------



## purse-n-boots

OUT IN THE SUN





SITTING IN THE WINDOW!  He Loves to sit there so he can see who is coming first!


----------



## Elsie87

My beautiful labrador, Orly:

On the first 2 pics she was still an adorable puppy. The other 3 pics were taken last year on our vacation in Italy.


----------



## natalie1885

aww, i LUV all these pics, all your animals are so adorable  333


----------



## pearldk

Oh everybody's pets are soooo cute!!!

Here are mine:
A Norwegian Forrest Cat - a girl and a blue Sacret Burma - a boy. But there is no possible way to have a litter because they have both been neutered. She is 5 years old and he is 4. They are the best of friends - most of the time


----------



## Roe

Meet My Poopsie Ladies & Gents


----------



## Michele26

Everyone's furbabies are so adorable, I love this thread.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Here are my babies at Christmas this past year (it was our first xmas together - Pixel, the boxer, is 1 yr, 3 months old and Myrtle, the boston, is 1.5 years old)....


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

...and here are our "original" babies, Roxie and Uno.  We lost them both early last year...they were 11.5 years old and our first babies.  We miss them soooo much.


----------



## Michele26

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Here are my babies at Christmas this past year (it was our first xmas together - Pixel, the boxer, is 1 yr, 3 months old and Myrtle, the boston, is 1.5 years old)....



Love this picture! How did you get them to pose like that?


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Michele26 said:


> Love this picture! How did you get them to pose like that?


 
Dog treats and a ball!!!  DH was holding the goodies behind me as I was taking the photo.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

All your pets are adorable! Me? Gosh, I have a lot!

*4 Cats:* Kari (Female Age 5) Minna (F), Luna(F) & Dante(M) (Brother and sisters 1 year 5 month old)
*4 Dogs:* Chula (Female Age 7) Oso(M) (Age 7) Pelushe(F) (Unknown, she has been 4 years with us now) Yayo(M) (Pelushe's son 1 year 7 month)
*2 Parrots:* Curra (sex unknown, age unknown.. been with us for 10 years almost) Coco (sex unknown, age unknown.. been with us for 8 months)

*Click on the pic to see them all *


----------



## oscarcat729

Dante is so hilarious! He looks like he owns the house!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

oscarcat729 said:


> Dante is so hilarious! He looks like he owns the house!


hahahah, he actually does.. he always have that look of lord


----------



## somechick

i am new here (been watching more than posting) and this is already my favorite thread!  
so many cutie pies!!

here's my lovable beagle:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww he look so happy in that pic!


----------



## lambbaby

I love how Beagle howl


----------



## lambbaby

Here are my boys

Puppy Kenny -Chihuahua/Daschund 
Ecko  -Ferret

They just love each other, Kenny is always crying for the ferret and Ecko is always wanting to play with the puppy.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Ferrets rule!!! yours is beautiful ^lambbaby


----------



## peach.

*lambbaby*, I love how they're friends!!! Very cute!

*somechick*, OMG BEAAAAGLE! I used to have a beagle companion as well. I miss him so much! I love the look in your photo!


----------



## meluvs2shop

OMG! i am in love with every animal in this thread!

here is my blk cocker: this is my old apartment and she use to love the window above my bed as well as Teddy, but eventually she chewed him up . she was a puppers there but she's not much bigger now just heavier.











and here is the other love of my life: our 16 year old keeshond whom we lost early spring.


----------



## Michele26

I love the Jersey on your cocker, so cute! Sorry about losing your other dog.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*TY michele*! she grew out of it though.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Here's a true "baby photo" of our boxer when she was a pup...


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ aww.... TOO cute!!


----------



## Leelee

Hi *meluvs2shop*, your doggies are beautiful.  I am sorry you lost your loving Keeshond.  We have a 10 year-old girl named Kiki.  I love her more than life itself.  

Not too many seem to have this breed, but I am glad you had the joy of being a mom to one.


----------



## bnjj

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Here's a true "baby photo" of our boxer when she was a pup...


 
OMG!  Could that be any cuter?


----------



## Joni3Nyo

That baby boxer melt my heart!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Joni3Nyo, bnjj, meluvs2shop - Thank you!!!  Pixel was the cutest and softest little puppy - I wish they could stay like that forever.  And the puppy breath is TDF!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Leelee said:


> Hi *meluvs2shop*, your doggies are beautiful.  I am sorry you lost your loving Keeshond.  We have a 10 year-old girl named Kiki.  I love her more than life itself.
> 
> Not too many seem to have this breed, but I am glad you had the joy of being a mom to one.




*TY* for sharing your brief story. we still miss our guy terribly and our family room still feels/looks weird w/o him laying on the floor.

our keeshond was not 100% b/c he was a stray but he definitely had that proverbial lion's mane around his head which was so cute. i miss him.


----------



## serene

Here's my westie


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Adorable westie^


----------



## downrabbithole

awww serene, I  Westies. SO cute!

Here is my baby wondering what the heck iPhoto is...


----------



## mordant

^^Is that a shih tzu?! Sooo cute!! I have two shih tzus.

This is Shadow. 





This is Sandy (my 11 year old sister named them, and we got Shadow before Sandy; hence the color mix-up)


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Awww shih tzu! my fiance adores them, he had  like 10 at his parents house


----------



## IHeartCoach

My new adoptee, Cher.


----------



## Michele26

IHeartCoach said:


> My new adoptee, Cher.



Love the name, tell us more about her....


----------



## IHeartCoach

I just got her today from the SPCA! She's an adult even though she doesn't look like it to me. She is on the thin side but not sick.

I'm not sure what breed she is. her paper just said Breed- ADL

Anyone know what that means?

Here's my thread I started the other day about getting a cat:
http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/came-back-from-the-spca-334978.html

She was already named Cher when we got her... So I figured why change it if she already knows it!

I used to have a cat named Sherry so it kind of reminds me of her!

We called her and her brother Sunny and Cher... LOL

But they have both passed away.


----------



## Leelee

IHeartCoach said:


> I just got her today from the SPCA! She's an adult even though she doesn't look like it to me. She is on the thin side but not sick.
> 
> I'm not sure what breed she is. her paper just said Breed- ADL
> 
> Anyone know what that means?
> 
> Here's my thread I started the other day about getting a cat:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/came-back-from-the-spca-334978.html
> 
> She was already named Cher when we got her... So I figured why change it if she already knows it!
> 
> I used to have a cat named Sherry so it kind of reminds me of her!
> 
> We called her and her brother Sunny and Cher... LOL
> 
> But they have both passed away.


She's very pretty and her name is lovely too!


----------



## carlinha

me and my baby Kaya


----------



## BookerMoose

somechick said:


> i am new here (been watching more than posting) and this is already my favorite thread!
> so many cutie pies!!
> 
> here's my lovable beagle:



I'm a bit late but welcome to you and your beagle!  We have three - aren't they just the best?!?!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

IHeartCoach said:


> I just got her today from the SPCA! She's an adult even though she doesn't look like it to me. She is on the thin side but not sick.
> 
> I'm not sure what breed she is. her paper just said Breed- ADL
> 
> Anyone know what that means?


 
Cute kitty.  Could ADL stand for something like American Domestic Longhair????  I tried googling ADL, but nothing too relevant popped up.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Great for adopting!


----------



## m1nime

subscribing to this thread - animals are the greatest things ever.


----------



## kquincy

Here is Fred, my duck. He's such a cutie! He's very friendly and follows me around. He loves water, of course, and spends most of the day in his pool. I got him from the local pet/feed store (I live in very rural area) when he was a tiny duckling, and he's really bonded with me.


----------



## LuLuLV

Here is my son and our doggy, Chloe'.






Here is Chloe' after she had her little spay surgery, awww, poor baby.


----------



## Michele26

kquincy said:


> Here is Fred, my duck. He's such a cutie! He's very friendly and follows me around. He loves water, of course, and spends most of the day in his pool. I got him from the local pet/feed store (I live in very rural area) when he was a tiny duckling, and he's really bonded with me.



*kquincy,* Fred is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Aww Chloe is so cute


----------



## kquincy

Michele26 said:


> *kquincy,* Fred is a very handsome boy.


 
Thank you! He's quite popular around town. When I go shopping everyone asks how Fred is doing, and my co-workers really think he's funny. This is what he looked like when he was a baby (sorry the picture is a little blurry):


----------



## bnjj

How neat to have a duck!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my lil' sweet darlings....

10 yr old min pin & 9 yr old teacup chi


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

kquincy said:


> Thank you! He's quite popular around town. When I go shopping everyone asks how Fred is doing, and my co-workers really think he's funny. This is what he looked like when he was a baby (sorry the picture is a little blurry):


 

Soooo cute!!!!  What a fun little critter to have.


----------



## unbeknownst

Everyone's animals are so precious!

Here are two of mine!









and


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pictures everybody!


----------



## kristie

Another pic of THE love of my life!  My 2 year old Thoroughbred at a show with my trainer


----------



## Joni3Nyo

^icechampagne kitty is so precious!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

My little sooty, has only been with me a week. I love her madly.


----------



## Sunshine

^^^^ what breed is Sooty?


----------



## Sunshine

kristie said:


> Another pic of THE love of my life!  My 2 year old Thoroughbred at a show with my trainer





GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

hey all, I am new here and I love this site!
this is my pony, Snapple 












--the sunset was reflecting off of her, this is in our yard


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> My little sooty, has only been with me a week. I love her madly.


Hi, Sooty is a jack Russell cross. We believe she is crossed with chihuahua so that makes her a Jack Chi. She thinks she is a greyhound from the way she runs about!!


----------



## fash_maj11

Here is my black lab mix, Joaquin!


----------



## bb10lue

Awww....everyones pics are so adorable!!!

heres my 3 yr. old mini schnauzer, posing with mommy's new bag!


----------



## fash_maj11

^^ too cute!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

bb10lue said:


> Awww....everyones pics are so adorable!!!
> 
> heres my 3 yr. old mini schnauzer, posing with mommy's new bag!


Aaah what a cutie, now keep him away from the bag. My doggt got in and stole my secret chocolate supply yesterday and I had to chase her round the house.


----------



## bnjj

Sydney likes to curl up on my luggage stored on the shelves in my home office:





Sydney sprawled out on the floor.


----------



## lionlaw

Here is my baby, Shadow:


----------



## Michele26

Is Shadow sleeping with the ball in his mouth? He looks so lovable.


----------



## Leelee

If I've said it once, I've said it a million times.... _*all *_of your pets are adorable!!!!


----------



## lionlaw

Michele26 said:


> Is Shadow sleeping with the ball in his mouth? He looks so lovable.


 
Thanks!!  Yes, that is one of his rubber balls.  He doesn't go anywhere without it.  It is like his baby blanket.


----------



## VuittonsLover

This is my new Cell Phone.  With a picture of my Black Lab, Zora.


----------



## Veelyn

fash_maj11 said:


> Here is my black lab mix, Joaquin!


 
Aww look at my weenie baby! I am going to miss him so much when you go back to school. I need to post some new pics of Scrappy on here!


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

Im loving all your pets, even the snakes. I would love a couple of Tarantulas but I will have to wait until my daughters have left home 

Here are our 2 boxer dogs


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

VuittonsLover said:


> This is my new Cell Phone. With a picture of my Black Lab, Zora.


 
Very neat - where did you order the custom cover?  Is it just a set of stickers, or is the photo on the molded pieces themselves?  Cute pup!


----------



## JanetBG

My name is Bobo. I am a five year old 4.5lbs Pom girl.


----------



## rubyjuls

Everyone's pets are so precious!

Here's my Sheltie, Hope.


----------



## absolutpink

My dog, Shandi, who is definitely my baby... posing with my Birthday presents.


----------



## absolutpink

Everyone has such cute pets!
I really love the cell phone with the lab on it.. I want one now!


----------



## Michele26

absolutpink said:


> My dog, Shandi, who is definitely my baby... posing with my Birthday presents.



Shandi looks so cute you just want to hug him.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

hello~ Im totally new in animalicious forum.I'm always surfing at LV forum and now exploring all the forum by tpf.
Heres my doggies.They are Miniature Schnauzer. Salt and Pepper is name Einstein and Black one is name Belle










Einstein DOB:August 31, 2007





He used to sleep like that...





In rodeo drive...





Belle DOB: Jan 25, 2008




She gets lazy sometimes... laying down and eating​


----------



## Michele26

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> hello~ Im totally new in animalicious forum.I'm always surfing at LV forum and now exploring all the forum by tpf.
> Heres my doggies.They are Miniature Schnauzer. Salt and Pepper is name Einstein and Black one is name Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein DOB:August 31, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used to sleep like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rodeo drive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle DOB: Jan 25, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She gets lazy sometimes... laying down and eating​



I love the pictures, especially the one in the carriage on Rodeo Drive. Sometimes my cat does the same thing he eats laying down! They're all so spoiled.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

Michele26 said:


> I love the pictures, especially the one in the carriage on Rodeo Drive. Sometimes my cat does the same thing he eats laying down! They're all so spoiled.


hehe he enjoyed it.. everywhere he went he had all the attention. Especially at juicy they were so nice to him


----------



## i_love_yorkie

this was when we packed for a long summer vacation. 
my yorkie got so excited.
she fit herself right in a space i had left.lol


----------



## bb10lue

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> hello~ Im totally new in animalicious forum.I'm always surfing at LV forum and now exploring all the forum by tpf.
> Heres my doggies.They are Miniature Schnauzer. Salt and Pepper is name Einstein and Black one is name Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein DOB:August 31, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used to sleep like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rodeo drive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle DOB: Jan 25, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She gets lazy sometimes... laying down and eating​



Awwww.....love your schinauzers!! I have a little boy too, he's all grown up now, i miss the time when he was puppy


----------



## Peeking_Around

Here's a couple pics of my little angel.  First one she was just about 8 weeks .. 2nd pic is of her now .. she's 6 months .. she looks TOTALLY different than she did when we first brought her home.


----------



## Leelee

*Peeking_Around*,she's beautiful!  Is she a Pomeranian?


----------



## Peeking_Around

Leelee said:


> *Peeking_Around*,she's beautiful!  Is she a Pomeranian?



Thanks Leelee

Yep - she's a Pom - She's got quite a bit more fur than the second picture now .. she just looks like a fluff ball again .. and still has more hair to grow!


----------



## chiwawawonder

here's my 2-year-old chihuahua!

Bonsai




stop and smell the flowers!


----------



## chiwawawonder

here's my bonsai, last winter...


----------



## Leelee

*chiwawawonder, *what an awesome picture!  It should be on a pet calendar or something like that!


----------



## mimi-ann

here's my 10 year old pug Brodie !


----------



## mimi-ann

and here is my sleepy 13 year old pug Riley !


----------



## chiwawawonder

Leelee said:


> *chiwawawonder, *what an awesome picture!  It should be on a pet calendar or something like that!




Thanks Leelee!


----------



## Michele26

[B said:
			
		

> chiwawawonder[/B];7645978]here's my bonsai, last winter...



*chiwawawonder,* post more pictures, please..


----------



## smallfry

My sleepy baby...


----------



## Peeking_Around

chiwawawonder said:


> here's my 2-year-old chihuahua!
> 
> Bonsai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop and smell the flowers!




OMG .. I absolutely love that picture.  She is so beautiful!!  Reminds me of my Blanca who passed away 14 years ago.


----------



## chiwawawonder

Thanks! &#9829;


----------



## chelsssea

sunnypoo said:


> everyone has such cute pets, i love it!!
> 
> this is my little spaniel girl, pancake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a life vest because she is fearless and tried to jump off the boat on many occassions... but would cry and howl if we got on the boat without her.
> 
> here's my tibetan terrier kirby (also taken on vacation, hence the ungroomedness). no life vest as he doesn't go near boats or water... :]


 

I know I'm really late in this, but a tibetan terrier!! I never see them. We had a tibetan terrier who we lost in May, but he was just shy of 16. The best dog EVER. Your dog is adorable-they're great dogs


----------



## mellyjr

Here are pictures of our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel "Benny". 










He looks so serious in these pictures, but he's actually a fun little puppy.


----------



## Michele26

mellyjr said:


> Here are pictures of our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel "Benny".
> 
> View attachment 528306
> 
> 
> View attachment 528307
> 
> 
> View attachment 528308
> 
> 
> He looks so serious in these pictures, but he's actually a fun little puppy.



*mellyjr* I love the photo of him sleeping on your leg. So cute!


----------



## NoSnowHere

My two dogs are in my sig: Sugar a Bichon Frise and Champ, yellow lab. Love my doggies!


----------



## jenny70

Here is a pic of my new kitten Cali and her older brother Jinx!


----------



## jenny70

Here is Cali with her other older brother Smokey


----------



## jenny70

Here is my new kitten Cali


----------



## jenny70

He looks so soft and cuddly!  So cute!


----------



## LuLuLV

Joni3Nyo said:


> Aww Chloe is so cute


 
Thank you!!  She's a good little doggie :o)


----------



## desiuny

And here we have my Murve's again, in a sexy pose.


----------



## Michele26

desiuny said:


> And here we have my Murve's again, in a sexy pose.



She's so pretty.


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^ Love those lil' pink paws...!!! She's too cute!


----------



## desiuny

Murves is a little man, not a little lady, but thanks much for all the compliments!!!


----------



## nprotundo

He is so precious!!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

desiuny said:


> And here we have my Murve's again, in a sexy pose.



omg that is one of the CUTEST kitties i have EVER SEENN!!!!! soooooo adroable!!!!!!


----------



## m1nime

desiuny said:


> Murves is a little man, not a little lady, but thanks much for all the compliments!!!


 
haha dont know how everyone is missing his little pee pee!! LOL

He is a charmer!


----------



## nprotundo

Here is one of them (I cant remember if I posted this before but here it is anyway):


----------



## burberryaholic

The Boston Terrier is Bill Brasky, the Greyhound is General Beauregard and the Charcoal Labrador is Judge:

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Greyhound_WWW_Sabretooth-big.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Greyhound_WWW_Sabretooth-_3big.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture013.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture003.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture093.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture234.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture330.jpg


----------



## Pia

my Chubby!


----------



## jenny70

Look at that little face!!! So cute!


----------



## Joy S2000

Here are a few pictures of Enzo my 6 month old Jack Russell Terrier (one as a puppy and the second pic is him at 6 months). He is so much fun and way too smart!! Also a link to his myspace page... http://www.myspace.com/enzojrt


----------



## fantasiatzu




----------



## Michele26

*Fantasiatzu *they're so adorable. What are their names? Tell us a little about them.



fantasiatzu said:


>


----------



## Michele26

*Joy *I love the name Enzo, and he's such a handsome boy.



Joy S2000 said:


> Here are a few pictures of Enzo my 6 month old Jack Russell Terrier (one as a puppy and the second pic is him at 6 months). He is so much fun and way too smart!! Also a link to his myspace page... http://www.myspace.com/enzojrt


----------



## xpiscesx

my baby girl luna


----------



## misstrine85

This is my kitty


----------



## desiuny

Pia said:


> my Chubby!



What a CUTIE!!!!!


----------



## desiuny

misstrine85 said:


> This is my kitty



He looks like my Murves. Of course, adorable!!!


----------



## m1nime

xpiscesx said:


> my baby girl luna


 
Cute - is this a doberman pup?


----------



## misstrine85

desiuny said:


> He looks like my Murves. Of course, adorable!!!


 
She


----------



## Lec8504

updated pics of the gang....

Tub





Kimmy





Chloe


----------



## Lec8504

*Fantasiatzu- omg I love your babies!  So cute, what are their names?  The first one reminds me of my chloe when she had her hair short 
*


----------



## bagaholic85

fantasiatzu...my goodness! thats a lot of furbabies.  are you a breeder or just a lover of the breed ?


----------



## fantasiatzu

Thanks for the kind words about my little people, their names are Swee Swee Sexy Bear - that's the fat one, LOL! Sunflower AKA Ruby, Ning, Lenalee, Beepbeep, Angelica, Ren, and Teddy.

Chloe is an adorable shih tzu, sooooo CUTE! I love all shih tzu.

I show and breed shih tzu but they are pets first and show dogs second


----------



## couture_addict

To everyone who's posted their babies in here - they are all SOOO CUTE!!

Here's our baby, Cassidy


----------



## Lec8504

^ I love all of the pics but the last 2 pics are soooo cute.  That picture of her sleeping is so adorable and the last pic with your daughter is too cute!

fantasiatzu- thanks   We think the world of her, we actually bought her from a show breeder in California, who was going to show her if she didn't have a fault on her tail hehe.


----------



## fantasiatzu

couture_addict - wow the dog is actually smiling how cute.

Lec8504 - she's really pretty, I'm actually in CA right now, LOL! What's with her tail?


----------



## Lec8504

oh! are you in CA for show?  But she has an overly curvy tail? lol or something like that...it's almost like a pig tail i guess :/

but she's the still the apples of mommys eyes ehehhe


----------



## fantasiatzu

Well last year I was in CA 2x for dog related activities, LOL! This year I came for my sisters wedding. There is actually a shih tzu puppy match in Concord tomorrow, so my friend is driving over from Merced county to Santa Clara to pick me up and we are going to Concord, hehehe.

Piggy tail isn't so bad, ALL shih tzu are cute and BEST IN sHOW winners in their owners eyes, YEAH!


----------



## Lec8504

omg I'm going to be in the concord area tomo!  Is there anyway you can give me more info on the puppy match?  Is it open to the public?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I LOVE THIS!!

I never new I had a foot /paw fetish until seeing this.
M - has great feet!   lol...


----------



## Ima_lurker

This is my sweet Polly....





She is very smart...she can drive....






is well groomed...






AND SHE CLEANS UP AFTER HERSELF!!!






(k,that was a joke)


----------



## fantasiatzu

Lec8504  sorry I only saw your post after the match.

http://www.ggstf.com/html/clubinfo.html      is the Bay area shih tzu club, they usually list their activities there.


----------



## Lec8504

np   I will for sure check that link out, I'm always up to going to doggie events hehe

oh and to add to this thread here is a pic of my old chinchilla KC


----------



## notvalidchoice

Ima_lurker said:


> This is my sweet Polly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is very smart...she can drive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is well groomed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SHE CLEANS UP AFTER HERSELF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (k,that was a joke)




holy cow she is adorable. what kind of dog is she?


----------



## fantasiatzu

LOVE the chinchilla. 

The white dig is adorable is it a white boxer or a pit? Or what? SO CUTE!


----------



## couture2387

*Fantasiatzu you're black+white one looks  like my mini shih tzu, Louis!  I loooove shih tzus...they're such a great breed*


----------



## tatertot

here is one of my baby's. Guiness in all her glory


----------



## Ima_lurker

fantasiatzu said:


> LOVE the chinchilla.
> 
> The white dig is adorable is it a white boxer or a pit? Or what? SO CUTE!


 
 Thank you...Polly is an American Bulldog


----------



## Ima_lurker

tatertot said:


> here is one of my baby's. Guiness in all her glory


 
THOSE EYES!!!!


----------



## Michele26

tatertot said:


> here is one of my baby's. Guiness in all her glory



That picture looks like it could be on a greeting card. Could you tell me what digital camera you used?


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Heres Cosmo the Havanese. He's almost three now...sneaky little guy!! He's shaved here. His hair grows so long and gets matted so easily thats its just easier to keep it short.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

desiuny said:


> And here we have my Murve's again, in a sexy pose.


This picture is soooo cute!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

oliver!!
he's a westie!


----------



## sweetdreamer16




----------



## sweetdreamer16




----------



## missisa07

His new, CUSTOM MADE raincoat!!!!


----------



## collroblola

My dog Lola


----------



## Michele26

sweetdreamer16 said:


> View attachment 555028
> 
> 
> View attachment 555029
> 
> 
> View attachment 555031
> 
> 
> View attachment 555032
> 
> 
> View attachment 555033



You have so many adorable babies...


----------



## costarica6

Here's Nicholas.  Scratching and bitting me are his hobbies.


----------



## bagaholic85

one of my favs of my sasha.  i just think she looks so pretty


----------



## Leelee

bagaholic85 said:


> one of my favs of my sasha.  i just think she looks so pretty




She's beautiful!  What breed is she?


----------



## bagaholic85

pomeranian...but shes not too fluffy


----------



## natalie78

Here's Belle...we don't know what she is. Looks like dad was mix, mom was a mix, and now she's got features of five or six different breeds. Oh well...the first two are recent photos. The second two are from the day I got her.  She doubled in size from 7 pounds to 14 pounds in just the two weeks that I have had her!













And I know the carpet looks kind of nasty, but we had to move into the apartment before they could put in new carpet. At least they will never notice if she made a mess on the carpet once we move out!


----------



## world wanderer

ok so i dont know if this is just for dogs and cats, but im posting pics of all my pets bc i love them  hehe.. my dog Nina is a black lab 11yrs old.. my baby turtle leo who i found in a pool and rescued, just passed away two days ago... and my chameleon eggplant shes almost 2yrs old.. i loveeeee her, chameleons are the greatest pets ever!


----------



## Michele26

natalie78 said:


> Here's Belle...we don't know what she is. Looks like dad was mix, mom was a mix, and now she's got features of five or six different breeds. Oh well...the first two are recent photos. The second two are from the day I got her.  She doubled in size from 7 pounds to 14 pounds in just the two weeks that I have had her!
> 
> View attachment 558982
> 
> 
> View attachment 558983
> 
> 
> View attachment 558984
> 
> 
> View attachment 558985
> 
> 
> And I know the carpet looks kind of nasty, but we had to move into the apartment before they could put in new carpet. At least they will never notice if she made a mess on the carpet once we move out!



Natalie, Belle's a sweetheart


----------



## Michele26

world wanderer said:


> ok so i dont know if this is just for dogs and cats, but im posting pics of all my pets bc i love them  hehe.. my dog Nina is a black lab 11yrs old.. my baby turtle leo who i found in a pool and rescued, just passed away two days ago... and my chameleon eggplant shes almost 2yrs old.. i loveeeee her, chameleons are the greatest pets ever!


 
This thread is for all pets. Nina looks like a lovable girl, and I'm sorry to hear about Leo.  I know nothing about chameleons, do they have distinct personalities?


----------



## world wanderer

chameleons are very misunderstood in my opinion. theyre very shy, and dont like to be touched. but all reptiles are more to look at then to cuddle with lol. she definatly amazing to watch though! her colors change according to her moods, and ive seen some beautiful blues and yellows on her. chameleons are very hard to take care of. at first i had some mothers remorse bc it was so much work, but now its just part of my routine and i dont mind taking care of her at all!


----------



## irishlass1029

This is my baby girl.  (Well, she's an OLD woman now, but still my baby!)

Ebbie 







I just lost my other girl, Sassy, Sept. 15th =(


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Such cute pets here!!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

irishlass1029 said:


> This is my baby girl.  (Well, she's an OLD woman now, but still my baby!)
> 
> Ebbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just lost my other girl, Sassy, Sept. 15th =(




I'm sorry about your loss..She was beautiful!

Ebbie's adorable!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

world wanderer said:


> ok so i dont know if this is just for dogs and cats, but im posting pics of  pets bc i love them  hehe.. my dog Nina is a black lab 11yrs old.. my baby turtle leo who i found in a pool and rescued, just passed away two days ago... and my chameleon eggplant shes almost 2yrs old.. i loveeeee her, chameleons are the greatest pets ever!




What a cute family you've got there. I'm sorry about little Leo.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

natalie78 said:


> Here's Belle...we don't know what she is. Looks like dad was mix, mom was a mix, and now she's got features of five or six different breeds. Oh well...the first two are recent photos. The second two are from the day I got her.  She doubled in size from 7 pounds to 14 pounds in just the two weeks that I have had her!
> 
> View attachment 558982
> 
> 
> View attachment 558983
> 
> 
> View attachment 558984
> 
> 
> View attachment 558985
> 
> 
> And I know the carpet looks kind of nasty, but we had to move into the apartment before they could put in new carpet. At least they will never notice if she made a mess on the carpet once we move out!



what a cutie she is!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

All the bunnies on here! I love them! Sooo cute!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Lec8504 said:


> np   I will for sure check that link out, I'm always up to going to doggie events hehe
> 
> oh and to add to this thread here is a pic of my old chinchilla KC



Oh my! so cute!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

chiwawawonder said:


> here's my 2-year-old chihuahua!
> 
> Bonsai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop and smell the flowers!



what a great picture! lol..I hoped you have this framed at home..


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

mellyjr said:


> Here are pictures of our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel "Benny".
> 
> View attachment 528306
> 
> 
> View attachment 528307
> 
> 
> View attachment 528308
> 
> 
> He looks so serious in these pictures, but he's actually a fun little puppy.


 

he's adorable! dont they all looks "serious" for photo ops? lol.. my yorkie does that too!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

smallfry said:


> My sleepy baby...



how adorable!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

My yorkie, Daisy is 2 years old (as of Oct 1st) and 6.5 lbs.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^O my gosh, TOO cute! She is a princess! I hope to someday get a yorkie!


----------



## kristin.xo

I just noticed this forum,  ..
but here is my little baby named Pluto, he is a cockapoo


----------



## irishlass1029

Pluto is adorable!


----------



## world wanderer

awww i love the sleeping pic! sooo cute!


----------



## purly

I call this one "Determination."
She started in the middle of the bean bag and then slowly slid until she looked like this.
Ok so it's lazy determination.


----------



## bagaholic85

lol cats bones are like rubber.

and pluto is sooooooo pretty!


----------



## invisible

> I call this one "Determination."
> She started in the middle of the bean bag and then slowly slid until she looked like this.
> Ok so it's lazy determination.



The pics is So Cute! one of my cats does the exact same thing, she starts off in the middle and after a few hours ends up almost falling out of the bean bag!


----------



## natalie78

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> hello~ Im totally new in animalicious forum.I'm always surfing at LV forum and now exploring all the forum by tpf.
> Heres my doggies.They are Miniature Schnauzer. Salt and Pepper is name Einstein and Black one is name Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle DOB: Jan 25, 2008​


 What a cutie!!! My puppy's name is Belle too.


----------



## pepsimax

[/IMG]
My cat Simba ten years old


----------



## poleybear

My Princess, JoJo (3 and a half years old)


----------



## loveMandieLee

Here is Hyacinth. She's a fluffy Pembroke Welsch Corgi. She is 9, I believe. I'm such a terrible mom, I always forget how old my baby is.





Came downstairs late at night to find her, and there she was laying on the couch.






This is Cricket, sadly we had to put her down last winter. However, I figured I'd include her too. She's also a fluffy Pembroke Welsch Corgi. She was 13, almost 14.


----------



## Miss Birkin

poleybear said:


> My Princess, JoJo (3 and a half years old)



Aww, she's so cute!


----------



## Miss Birkin

Here's my little sweetheart... Sasha!






In case you're wondering, she's named after supermodel, *Sasha Pivovarova*...


----------



## Sheena841

Here is my dog Lenox and I. He's 6 yrs old


----------



## VuittonsLover

My little pumpkin, Zora.. posing for the cover of DogDigest (just kidding.)  We played photo shoot on my lunch hour today.


----------



## carlinha

my beloved kaya with my UHG CL purple lizard VP


----------



## irishlass1029

Kaya is such a good girl - posing with patience!  CUTE!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

We have a 3 year old Chinese Shar Pei names Betsy and a 2 year old Ragdoll cat named Spike - pics in signature!


----------



## superstar

This is Bella


----------



## izziebee




----------



## izziebee

Hoping this would be a better picture...


----------



## izziebee

And here's another one of my other big girl BISKIT - an 8 yr old Samoyed with Trevi who is now 4 yrs old.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, all the pets are oh so cute!!

What kind of a dog is Bella?  She's a cutie!


----------



## invisible

NITRO is ADORABLE!!! i love his name too


----------



## Julierose

MY MAXIE.......


----------



## helene80

Love coming here - it's been years since I've had my own pet!


----------



## kbela1

missisa07 said:


> His new, CUSTOM MADE raincoat!!!!


 
These are such sweet pictures.  He looks like he just loves his little raincoat!


----------



## kbela1

Here is my little baby named Oscar, a maltese.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Sheena841 said:


> Here is my dog Lenox and I. He's 6 yrs old



Aww... I had a black cocker while growing up too..


----------



## hairsprayhead

I have two long haired chi's.  Here's petunia, my pup:











And here's Kitty, my five year old:


----------



## bellacherie

That's photo of Petunia should be framed! Gorgeous!


----------



## irishlass1029

OMGosh!  They are adorable!  Petunia's first pic is priceless!

LOL - when you call you other dog, do you say "here kitty kitty!" ???  Hilarious!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks guys!  And *irishlash1029*, we do.


----------



## sneaksRlife

This is my Papillion, Cookie. She is the sweetest most precious dog in the entire world. Totally obsessed with her! She's turning eight in November, but she will always be a little baby pup to me


----------



## bagaholic85

OMG everyones doggies from the last page are just gorgeous!


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

Here's my little Madeleine, she's 15 wks young


----------



## hairsprayhead

sneaksRlife said:


> This is my Papillion, Cookie. She is the sweetest most precious dog in the entire world. Totally obsessed with her! She's turning eight in November, but she will always be a little baby pup to me



Awwwww, just darling!  I'm almost 100% convinced that Kitty (my black/white one) is a mix of papillion and chihuahua.  Most people ask me if she's a papillion- and she typically has really long ear hair.  I just trimmed it recently- you can see how long it usually is in the picture attached (Kitty w/ hubby).  

I got her from a friend of a friend of a friend (who accidentally had a litter of puppies), so it's not like she has papers or anything.  I call her a "Pappy-wawa".  It doesn't matter, really- I love her all the same.


----------



## sneaksRlife

Hairsprayhead-

i think i just cried tears of joy from your pup. it has the cutest little face!!! i cant even deal with it!


----------



## Drop Dead Red

BEFORE and 8 MONTHS AFTER: This is KAOS when I first found him..He was 30pds under weight, infested with mange,  his oder was horrible rotton skin, would bleed from movement, worms, missing hair, scabs everywhere the pictures do NOT show how bad he really was..I was in tears I couldnt breathe when I saw him, my husband was yelling at me get in the car leave him he will be fine..But I wasnt leaving him and he wasnt going to be fine..This is when a cop pulled up to see why we were on the side of the road..Now mind you this was a K-9 cop with a (GSD) Germen Shepherd Dog in the back of his car..He told me to leave him after looking at him..He looked to be about 10yrs old turned out he was only about 3yrs old..Well to make a long story short..I told my husband I will stay there w/ the dog and sleep in my car until I figured out what I was going to do with him..The Humane Society was NEVER an opition because they DO put animals down and this GSD didnt stand a chance in hell there..So, as Im following my husband with this HUGE dog in my car he has his head between the seats drooling all over breathing on me and all I can see is his BIG teeth..Now Im thinking "WHAT THE HELL HAVE I DONE" I had 3 small RESCUE dogs at home in a apartment until our house was ready!! In my mind all I could think was will he eat them, can he infect them? OMFG!!! The after pictures speak for themselfs.. I bought "GSD's ARE FOR DUMMIES" which really helped me understand his needs the book saved me and my home..lol..Well he turned out to be the BEST dog..He LOVES all dogs, children when it came to kids he had NO loyalty to me..He was TRULY AMAZING!!! KAOS I LOVE HIM!!! And yes my house was pure KAOS when he moved in!!!


----------



## sneaksRlife

Drop Dead Red said:


> BEFORE and 8 MONTHS AFTER: This is KAOS when I first found him..He was 30pds under weight, infested with mange,  his oder was horrible rotton skin, would bleed from movement, worms, missing hair, scabs everywhere the pictures do NOT show how bad he really was..I was in tears I couldnt breathe when I saw him, my husband was yelling at me get in the car leave him he will be fine..But I wasnt leaving him and he wasnt going to be fine..This is when a cop pulled up to see why we were on the side of the road..Now mind you this was a K-9 cop with a (GSD) Germen Shepherd Dog in the back of his car..He told me to leave him after looking at him..He looked to be about 10yrs old turned out he was only about 3yrs old..Well to make a long story short..I told my husband I will stay there w/ the dog and sleep in my car until I figured out what I was going to do with him..The Humane Society was NEVER an opition because they DO put animals down and this GSD didnt stand a chance in hell there..So, as Im following my husband with this HUGE dog in my car he has his head between the seats drooling all over breathing on me and all I can see is his BIG teeth..Now Im thinking "WHAT THE HELL HAVE I DONE" I had 3 small RESCUE dogs at home in a apartment until our house was ready!! In my mind all I could think was will he eat them, can he infect them? OMFG!!! The after pictures speak for themselfs.. I bought "GSD's ARE FOR DUMMIES" which really helped me understand his needs the book saved me and my home..lol..Well he turned out to be the BEST dog..He LOVES all dogs, children when it came to kids he had NO loyalty to me..He was TRULY AMAZING!!! KAOS I LOVE HIM!!! And yes my house was pure KAOS when he moved in!!!




its so heart breaking when you see animals in that condition. i dont understand how people can treat animals as if they are nothing...animals are so dependent on us for love and caring and they love you unconditionally! how can you not love something that loves you no matter what??

i want to adopt dogs, but i live at home with my family and as you can see from my post above, i already have a dog and 1 is enough for them lol. but when i move out, i'll be adopting one.

i wish you great luck with all your dogs and i hope kaos is happy and healthy


----------



## m1nime

^^ That is so amazing of you, *Drop Dead Red! *Sounds like Kaos is a real sweetheart and very appreciative of all the work and love you gave to him.


----------



## gro3602

My Marley
Bearded collie.

First photo as a puppy.


----------



## irishlass1029

OMGosh!  Those EYES!!!!

They are SO expressive!

Marley is ADORABLE!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*Meet my little princess **Jin-Ju **(pearl). She'll be 3 years old this coming November 6th~*


----------



## sneaksRlife

everyones dogs are out of this world gorgeous!


----------



## m1nime

Marley is a stunner!!


----------



## gro3602

THanks ladies!!

Marley is the perfect family dog.
I highly recommend bearded collies for a family pet!!!


Ferragamo,  I don't see any photos


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

gro3602 said:


> THanks ladies!!
> 
> Marley is the perfect family dog.
> I highly recommend bearded collies for a family pet!!!
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, I don't see any photos


 

*Oh no!!! Really?! How come I can see them... *

*What do you see? An x? Thank you for telling me!!! Hmm...let me investigate...

Can you see them now?  Sorry everyone...
*


----------



## societygirl

My baby, Kenzo...


----------



## Pebbi

My babies Maya and Fritzi under their favorite place...


----------



## Pumpulikukka

Here is my one-year-old baby, Ziggy  Ziggy is Japanese Chin and he is such a perfect dog, so kind and cute.  He weights 4.5 lbs and is 8.5 inches high. In december we're having another chin so Ziggy can have playmate.


----------



## m1nime

*Ferragammo *- Your pics were not working for me either before, but now they are working - what a little princess!

*Pebbi* - Aww, are they hamsters? So cute! They look very cheeky.

*societygirl *- Kenzo is adorable, great name!

*Pumpulikukka *- I love Japanese Spitz, although you dont see them often. How beautiful!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

m1nime said:


> *Ferragammo *- Your pics were not working for me either before, but now they are working - what a little princess!


 
*Thank you m1nime! Glad the pics are working now...*


----------



## irishlass1029

Awwwwwww!!!!!!






So freaking CUTE!!!

Is that Burberry?


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*Hi irishlass1029~ Thank you!!! It's not "real" Burberry. Looks like it though!  *

*I got it at a doggie boutique. They closed though...not enough customers. I wasn't enough to keep them open...*

*I got A LOT of cute dresses for Jin-Ju there. She has so many clothes. I started a mini closet for her. Hehe!*

*She has a strawberry dress, cherry dress, velour dress with cherries, a ribbon dress, the pink Burberry (look-a-like) dress, a Korean princess dress, a green/pink parka, a red duffle coat, and a pink pea coat! I might have left out some others...can't remember. ush:*

*I have some matching ribbons, clips, etc also to match her outfits. She's such a little princess. I  her~ *

*Honestly, when I first got her I was ONLY going to dress her up if she liked it. She LOVES it! She gets so excited when we put a coat on to go outside. Hehe! *


----------



## irishlass1029

I was going to ask you that!!!  I've never been much of a fan of dressing up dogs, but if they like it, what're gonna do?  LOL!  Total cutie!


----------



## Pebbi

m1nime said:


> *Pebbi*  Aww, are they hamsters? So cute! They look very cheeky.



Hamsters...??  Noooo... 

GUINEA PIGS!!!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

irishlass1029 said:


> I was going to ask you that!!! I've never been much of a fan of dressing up dogs, but if they like it, what're gonna do? LOL! Total cutie!


 
*Hehe...thank you! *


----------



## gro3602

Yes Ferragamo I can see your photos now.

Too cute!!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Drop Dead REd.... what an awesome story.. love the outcome.. and thanks for rescuing him!  He has such a gorgeous face! 

Marley is to cute!!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

gro3602 said:


> Yes Ferragamo I can see your photos now.
> 
> Too cute!!!


 
*Thank you gro3602! *


----------



## m1nime

Pebbi said:


> Hamsters...?? Noooo...
> 
> GUINEA PIGS!!!


 
Thats funny, because I was going to say Guinea Pigs - but I thought in your part of the world the name is hamsters!! haha - cute whatever the name.


----------



## superstar

bnjj said:


> Awww, all the pets are oh so cute!!
> 
> What kind of a dog is Bella? She's a cutie!


 

Sorry I took forever. She is a pekingese poodle mix.


----------



## FashionKween

i have DOZENS of these kind of pics of her haha


----------



## FashionKween

Exzibit A:


----------



## katelynnl

Here is my baby, almost 2 yr old miniature schnauzer, Olive.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The only time I can get a decent photo, when he's sleeping!


----------



## Michele26

katelynnl said:


> Here is my baby, almost 2 yr old miniature schnauzer, Olive.



*Katelynnl* the photo isn't showing up..


----------



## Michele26

it'sanaddiction said:


> The only time I can get a decent photo, when he's sleeping!



Awww so cute.. Is he in the sink in that photo?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^No, he's on my computer desk. It's a raised area for the printer, I had to move the printer to make room for him! So spoiled


----------



## bagaholic85

FashionKween said:


> i have DOZENS of these kind of pics of her haha


 

what kind of dog is this?  looks like a pom in this pic but not the next


----------



## NorthStar

Pebbi said:


> My babies Maya and Fritzi under their favorite place...



Yay for guinea pigs!!!  Yours are adorable.  I love my two little girls Butters and Nutmeg.  They provide endless hours of entertainment!


----------



## FashionKween

bagaholic85 said:


> what kind of dog is this? looks like a pom in this pic but not the next


 
i think shes a pom mix. i'm not too sure. she was a stray


----------



## irishlass1029

gro3602 said:


> Yes Ferragamo I can see your photos now.
> 
> Too cute!!!


 

Waaaa!  I still can't see them!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Here is a pic of my tuxedo cat "Avalanche", aka AVIE
the second pic is of a cat that lives in our shed that we named Morris.  He was our neighbors cat but they do not take care of him so we sort of adopted him.


----------



## FashionKween

this is Blue sleeping. on my bed. like always. shes a diva. even has her own myspace page.


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

FashionKween said:


> this is Blue sleeping. on my bed. like always. shes a diva. even has her own myspace page.


 
*Too cute! I have a dogster page for Jin-Ju~ *


----------



## porcupine

My 2 darlings


----------



## tknight

THIS IS  BRAZIL MY PRINCESS!!!BRAZIL IS A ALL BLACK SHIHTZU SHE IS SO SPOILED I LOVE HER SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*tknight -- OMG! I love her bow!!! Brazil is precious! *

*All of the pets I've seen in this thread are super cute! *


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

irishlass1029 said:


> Waaaa! I still can't see them!


 
*Any luck? *


----------



## Michele26

tknight said:


> THIS IS  BRAZIL MY PRINCESS!!!BRAZIL IS A ALL BLACK SHIHTZU SHE IS SO SPOILED I LOVE HER SO MUCH!!!!!



Brazil knows she's cute. Just look at her with  that bow, too cute.


----------



## tknight

Thank you so much she is just a little Diva!!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Cosmo needs "box-hab", lol....


----------



## m1nime

madamefifi said:


> Cosmo needs "box-hab", lol....


 
So does my baby!!


----------



## mariah9999

This is Judd and he is a 12 year old Jack Russell Terrier.  He has always been there for me through everything and is still my baby!  He loves Coach and LV (no kidding) and is almost always in my avatar.  His black spot that you see on his right eye, used to be completely black when he was younger!  He looked like the RCA puppy when I got him as a puppy.  He is a very special dog and incredibly smart.  He knows probably around 100 words and does many tricks.  He is extremely special to his mommy...






Kodi is also a Jack Russell Terrier.  Kodi is five years old and the sweetest Jack Russell Terrier you could ever know!  There are not many JRTs out there that are lap dogs, but Kodi is one of them.  He loves attention and will do anything to please.  He knows how to sing very well and does many tricks.  The only thing he will go crazy about is food.  He will eat as much food as you will give him!  He does not like to be dressed up which is why he doesn't appear in my avatar as much...I don't like to torture him!  LOL!  He is an amazingly wonderful dog and I am sooo lucky to have him in my life! 






They are both most important in my life!


----------



## Purse_Monster26

Toby - Black+White Shih-Tzu 7 1/2 years old
Pumpkin - White Bellied Caique 1 year 4 months old
3 Betta fishes: 2 male and 1 female


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

Purse_Monster26 said:


> Toby - Black+White Shih-Tzu 7 1/2 years old
> Pumpkin - White Bellied Caique 1 year 4 months old
> 3 Betta fishes: 2 male and 1 female


 
*Cute!!! *


----------



## Purse_Monster26

&#9829; Ferragamo;8709056 said:
			
		

> *Cute!!! *



Thanksss!
funny thing is Toby is deathly afraid of Pumpkin even though he's 234032423093 times bigger than her.


----------



## CoachGirl12

mariah9999 said:


> This is Judd and he is a 12 year old Jack Russell Terrier.  He has always been there for me through everything and is still my baby!  He loves Coach and LV (no kidding) and is almost always in my avatar.  His black spot that you see on his right eye, used to be completely black when he was younger!  He looked like the RCA puppy when I got him as a puppy.  He is a very special dog and incredibly smart.  He knows probably around 100 words and does many tricks.  He is extremely special to his mommy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kodi is also a Jack Russell Terrier.  Kodi is five years old and the sweetest Jack Russell Terrier you could ever know!  There are not many JRTs out there that are lap dogs, but Kodi is one of them.  He loves attention and will do anything to please.  He knows how to sing very well and does many tricks.  The only thing he will go crazy about is food.  He will eat as much food as you will give him!  He does not like to be dressed up which is why he doesn't appear in my avatar as much...I don't like to torture him!  LOL!  He is an amazingly wonderful dog and I am sooo lucky to have him in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both most important in my life!


^^^ I LOVE Jack Russell's!! Awww... both of your dogs are sooooo cute!!


----------



## FashionKween

Blue in my closet. maybe one day she'll come out


----------



## Veelyn

^ Too cute!


----------



## Veelyn

mariah9999 said:


> This is Judd and he is a 12 year old Jack Russell Terrier. He has always been there for me through everything and is still my baby! He loves Coach and LV (no kidding) and is almost always in my avatar. His black spot that you see on his right eye, used to be completely black when he was younger! He looked like the RCA puppy when I got him as a puppy. He is a very special dog and incredibly smart. He knows probably around 100 words and does many tricks. He is extremely special to his mommy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kodi is also a Jack Russell Terrier. Kodi is five years old and the sweetest Jack Russell Terrier you could ever know! There are not many JRTs out there that are lap dogs, but Kodi is one of them. He loves attention and will do anything to please. He knows how to sing very well and does many tricks. The only thing he will go crazy about is food. He will eat as much food as you will give him! He does not like to be dressed up which is why he doesn't appear in my avatar as much...I don't like to torture him! LOL! He is an amazingly wonderful dog and I am sooo lucky to have him in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both most important in my life!


 
They are both adorable!!! Kodi has the sweetest eyes I've ever seen! I bet you can't refuse those puppy dog eyes


----------



## Veelyn

FashionKween said:


> i have DOZENS of these kind of pics of her haha


 
Haha, thats hilarious!


----------



## Veelyn

Pebbi said:


> My babies Maya and Fritzi under their favorite place...


 
That is too funny!


----------



## AAA07

^ Aw they must be cold!  so cute!


----------



## hawaiianorchid

My cutie pie,Josie. She was so small she fit into the pockets of my bathrobe!





Her first days of house training.





Natural born killer! Attack items bigger then her




Her very 1st grooming 










 Josie is now 5yrs old


----------



## tknight

hawaiianorchid said:


> My cutie pie,Josie. She was so small she fit into the pockets of my bathrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first days of house training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural born killer! Attack items bigger then her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her very 1st grooming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josie is now 5yrs old


OMG!!! SHE IS SO CUTE I WISH BRAZIL WOULD SEAT STILL SO I CAN TAKE CUTE PICTURES OF HER!!!!! I WISH WE COULD ALL GET OUR PETS TOGETHER LIKE TO MEET


----------



## babyjae87

my three Cs:

 caramel, coco, and cookie


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

babyjae87 said:


> my three Cs:
> 
> caramel, coco, and cookie


 
*OMG! Your babies are soooo cute! *


----------



## Veelyn

So cute!


----------



## Veelyn

babyjae87 said:


> my three Cs:
> 
> caramel, coco, and cookie


 
Aww theyre so cute! Your cats are bigger than the dog aren't they? lol


----------



## Anoka

My baby, Bella (even though we call her Poopy much more than her real name, lol) :






bella tongue! and me in the background.

I'll try to upload some more, i can't seem to get the cuter ones to work.


----------



## irishlass1029

Quote:
Originally Posted by *irishlass1029* 

 
_Waaaa! I still can't see them!_

*Any luck? *

*FINALLY!  They are so cute!*


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

irishlass1029 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishlass1029*
> 
> 
> _Waaaa! I still can't see them!_
> 
> *Any luck? *
> 
> *FINALLY! They are so cute!*


 
*Yay!!! Thank you~~~ *


----------



## cherubicanh

My beautiful little coco!  She's my avatar!  LOL.  I don't know what I'd do without her.  It's amazing how pets can bring so much joy!


----------



## babyjae87

Ferragamo &#8211; Thanks! 

Veelyn &#8211; Yes, hehe&#8230; My cats weigh more than my dog and are still growing! My dog can still hold her own though  She's a tough lil Yorkie.


----------



## FashionKween

cherubicanh said:


> My beautiful little coco! She's my avatar! LOL. I don't know what I'd do without her. It's amazing how pets can bring so much joy!


 
i agree! i don't know what i'd do without my little angel


----------



## FashionKween

shes a model now  haha
just kidding
but she should be
even though she hates the camera


----------



## bagaholic85

^^shes so pretty! reminds me of my little pom sasha


----------



## bonchicgenre

This is Louie - we adopted him and to this day regret not getting his sister! He is an amazing dog and absolutely gorgeous and intelligent. He loves chasing deer in our backyard and playing with toys all day!








Now this is Rex!! He is my baby . I'm obsessed with him and feel like he's my child  My boy and I adopted him and we can't wait to get another once we live together. He is great and beyond fun! He's a boston terrier and looks like a little panda  The first pic is him sleeping and the second is him playing with his buddy Zeus!


----------



## bonchicgenre

babyjae87 said:


> my three Cs:
> 
> caramel, coco, and cookie



Sooo adorable~!!


----------



## bagaholic85

lindsaytalk said:


> This is Louie - we adopted him and to this day regret not getting his sister! He is an amazing dog and absolutely gorgeous and intelligent. He loves chasing deer in our backyard and playing with toys all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Rex!! He is my baby . I'm obsessed with him and feel like he's my child  My boy and I adopted him and we can't wait to get another once we live together. He is great and beyond fun! He's a boston terrier and looks like a little panda  The first pic is him sleeping and the second is him playing with his buddy Zeus!




oh my goodness! i love little rexie...theyre all adorable but look at that wittle baby!


----------



## bonchicgenre

bagaholic - thanks! He's 8weeks yesterday and a little ball of energy!


----------



## gro3602

Great photos.......... 

Whenever I'm feeling down, I come to look at this thread!


----------



## tknight

Awwww Gro3602!!! Do you have a pet??? If not you should get one!!! I used to feel the same way!!!! But when I got my dog i felt so much better she keeps me happy!!! Even if its a bird!!!!! Or a pretty Rabbit Pets always brighten your day!!!!


----------



## mzshirls

OMG i just found this.. i can't believe i didn't know about this before! Here's a picture of my baby... he's a super lazy dog lol. I can't wait to scroll through all the pages after this...
http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h150/mzshirls/chops3.jpg


----------



## FashionKween

^ omg i love yorkies!! 
and i have pics of my dog doing the same thing as the second pic lol


----------



## mzshirls

FashionKween said:


> ^ omg i love yorkies!!
> and i have pics of my dog doing the same thing as the second pic lol


 
LOL isn't it soo freaking cute when they sleep like that?  Mine doesn't do it often.. but when he does you know he's SUPER tired lol.  He's actually half shih tzu and half yorkie


----------



## Veelyn

mzshirls said:


> OMG i just found this.. i can't believe i didn't know about this before! Here's a picture of my baby... he's a super lazy dog lol. I can't wait to scroll through all the pages after this...
> http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h150/mzshirls/chops3.jpg


 
Omggg. He is so adorable!


----------



## Veelyn

Here's my baby, my mini Schnauzer, Scrappy aka Scrappy Doo, in his Cards gear.
He'll be 3 on December 29th


----------



## tknight

veelyn said:


> here's my baby, my mini schnauzer, scrappy aka scrappy doo, in his cards gear.
> He'll be 3 on december 29th


 omg!!! So cute


----------



## monokuro

My cute little puppy. Pure Maltese bred.




Sitting my car's backseat panting like a crazy dog. xD

After a little haircut.
Rocking in this new hoodie my mom got from California from my aunt. ^^


----------



## Veelyn

tknight said:


> omg!!! So cute


 
Thanks!


----------



## gooddog

(left to right)True, Sookie & Roosevelt:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

This is my Bichon - Max with Milo the Cat.


----------



## AAA07

Here are my babies. Mira (all gray) and Jerry.


----------



## Prosperity

My Golden


----------



## Michele26

Prosperity said:


> My Golden



*Prosperity*, welcome to tPF.

I love the photo in the snow. 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## irishlass1029

GOLDEN!!!  Love them!  He?  She?  Name?

Welcome, *Prosperity*!


(tap tap tap...still waiting for mine)


----------



## Prosperity

Thanks! Her name is Mica, almost 2 years old


----------



## candypants1100

Buckles and his mama
(he's a siberian husky)


----------



## irishlass1029

Candypants!  You are adorable - gorgeous hair!  And of course Buckles is a totally handsome guy.  Congrats!


----------



## gooddog

Prosperity said:


> My Golden


Gorgeous! Is your dog from white doves? Or from a dog from them?


----------



## Prosperity

I do not think so. I bought her from Kennel Chaveni, in Norway


----------



## kachesle

<---- there she is!  her name is bhakti ("bahk" + "tee") and she is the muttiest of mutts.  just celebrated her 13th birthday with a new bag!


----------



## FashionKween

She sheds alot of hair


----------



## irishlass1029

SO beautiful, *FashionKween*!  That's a perfect shot!


----------



## FashionKween

^ thank you! she's actually quite camera shy. sometimes I get lucky and get a good shot.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

This is what my bf got for Einstein before he leaves to vacation


----------



## FashionKween

^ awwwww!! I love that pic!!


----------



## sheanabelle

I could post pics all day long...but I will limit it to 4! here's my lil  girl Joey Potter.


----------



## FashionKween

^ oh my...shes a cutie. love the 3rd pic.


----------



## FijiBuni

babyjae87 said:


> my three Cs:
> 
> caramel, coco, and cookie



OMG! Their gorgeous faces  What cuties!


----------



## zoebeee

my new puppy she is currently nameless and more interested in a chew toy than me. Plus her older brother is mad at me for getting her, so im on here


----------



## sheanabelle

zoe~ she is adorable!


----------



## kachesle

omg this thread is giving me cute overload!  here's a few more of miss bhakti : )


----------



## Darwin

Piper, the baby





Pica





Boo





Barney


----------



## Jackie[:

Riley; 10 wk Chihuahua







Lady; 13 yr Dachshund 







My babies 3
I wish I could boast better pictures, but they never stop moving. ush:


----------



## jenny70

Very Cute!



'Jackie[: said:


> Riley; 10 wk Chihuahua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady; 13 yr Dachshund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies 3
> I wish I could boast better pictures, but they never stop moving. ush:


----------



## Compass Rose

My Opie!!


----------



## jenny70

Aww, Opie's adorable!!



Compass Rose said:


> My Opie!!


----------



## SunnyT

Oh, twist my arm!

Bella, 10-year-old chocolate point Birman






Summer, 5-year-old blue point Birman


----------



## chessmont

gooddog said:


> (left to right)True, Sookie & Roosevelt:



-Are they PONS? If mixed breeds, they sure look a lot like PONS


----------



## courty

my cavalier Harper on halloween--






and doing her favorite thing- laying in bed with her stuffed toys--


----------



## Bag*Snob

My avatar - *Chopper* - a Toy Manchester Terrier, all ten pounds of him.


----------



## Bag*Snob

And here is my big one - *Mexi* - 75lbs of pure Doberman.  She is 7 years old, the little guy is 4.


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ paddington says "hello"!!! 
*


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*Hello everybody !! Heres pictures of my 6 brats that i love to death *

*Here's pumpkin shes the sweetest little calico ever.*






*Heres twinkie , she thinks shes a dog lol ... she acts like 1 too . but shes the most nicest cat in the world.*






*Heres pumpkin sister lyla  all she thinks about is foood , and she will be your bestfriend if you give her just a bit lol.*






*Heres my only male cat , his name is pOkie lol hes the fattest of them all , and sooooo adorable .*






*Heres diamond , she thinks she knows it all , and she always wants all the attention for her.*






*Last but not least its big mommA LOL , her name is cookie and she is the funniest cat ever.*


----------



## Michele26

sweetlittlelady said:


> *Hello everybody !! Heres pictures of my 6 brats that i love to death *
> 
> *Here's pumpkin shes the sweetest little calico ever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres twinkie , she thinks shes a dog lol ... she acts like 1 too . but shes the most nicest cat in the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres pumpkin sister lyla  all she thinks about is foood , and she will be your bestfriend if you give her just a bit lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres my only male cat , his name is pOkie lol hes the fattest of them all , and sooooo adorable .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres diamond , she thinks she knows it all , and she always wants all the attention for her.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Last but not least its big mommA LOL , her name is cookie and she is the funniest cat ever.*


*
Sweet,* I love the descriptions of your furbabies. They're so adorable. I especially love that photo of Diamond she looks so regal....


----------



## queennadine

This is Bailey (on the bottom, haha) and Cleo. They are both Italian Greyhounds. Cleo is 13 months old and Bailey is 3 years


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*thank you michele*


----------



## m1nime

Everyones babies are just adorable - keep the pics coming please!!


----------



## xxsillyx

This is my 3 years old Pepsi.


----------



## ebayBAGS

This is my 12 year old baby Tiggy sleeping with my SO


----------



## irishlass1029

Look at the size of those paws!!!  How adorable!

(Does SO know you posted that pic?  LOL!)


----------



## anufangava

Here are some recent photos of my mini schnauzer, Chewy


----------



## ebayBAGS

irishlass1029 said:


> Look at the size of those paws!!!  How adorable!
> 
> (Does SO know you posted that pic?  LOL!)



If he knew.....I would not be on this site today!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

xxsillyx said:


> This is my 3 years old Pepsi.


awww what a cutie pie!!


----------



## ashmi99

Here is our new little pup Shiloh!  She is a toy poodle and 15 weeks old.  We've had her now two weeks and she is adjusting great!


----------



## harleyNemma

^Look at how cute she is! I love her markings!


----------



## harleyNemma

This is my guy, Harley.  He is 12 and approx. 85 lbs. I adopted him from foster care when he was 4 mos and 45 lbs.  

This is his look when we ask him if he would like to go for a ride. . .






This is Harley on a Joy Ride . . . 






I keep the 'joy ride' photo on my desktop at work as it always reminds me to enjoy the ride.


----------



## serene

late christmas photo


----------



## kitad86

This is Dio, he'll be 3 this April. My boyfriend got him as a gift for me. We bought him from a k-9 trainer/ breeder. He is 100+ lbs, and hyper as can be. I love my German Shepherd!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














and those are my boys getting into trouble at our old house.


----------



## kitad86

oops forgot the old man Chester, he's about 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## bagsforme

My chinchilla and Maltese.


----------



## irishlass1029

Chinchilla and puppy tongue in the same pic!!!  OMGosh!  Cuteness overload!

I just want to cuddle that chinchilla!!!  (Are they cuddly?)


----------



## evekitti

My beloved Yoyo, who passed away on 21 Sept 2007. He may not be around anymore but he will forever be in our hearts. We still miss him terribly.


----------



## bluekit

My one year old Westie


----------



## wisnowbird

Kaylie....


----------



## intence

bluekit said:


> My one year old Westie


cute dog


----------



## Lec8504

bagsforme said:


> My chinchilla and Maltese.


 
my gosh....soo cute!  It reminds me of when my Tub (maltese also) was a puppy and we still had KC (a chin)..they used to play together 

Bluekit-  Your westie is adorable!!  I love his hair


----------



## imashopaholic

Here's my staffy Jatz watching my LV Neo Cabby. I'm not sure if she wants to rest on it or rip it to pieces.


----------



## frick&frack

awwwwwww...all these babies are so sweet!!! 

these are my boys...angus & macs
I usually call them frick & frack
or the naughty twins
or :censor:

I adopted them from Lab rescue 3 years ago. they have taught me about patience. I haven't taught them much.  caesar milan is my best friend.


----------



## irishlass1029

So cute, *frick&frack*!  I love Cesar, too!


----------



## frick&frack

irishlass1029 said:


> So cute, *frick&frack*! I love Cesar, too!


 
thanks!!!!!!!!!!

I might be in jail now if it weren't for him.  he's a life saver!


----------



## Elsie87

*Frick&frack*, your boys are soooo cute! 

Give 'em a big hug from me, will ya?


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *Frick&frack*, your boys are soooo cute!
> 
> Give 'em a big hug from me, will ya?


 

just did!  took pics of their reactions.  

they've been running around outside terrorizing birds, lizards, bugs, neighbors, etc all morning...they're very


----------



## laloki

imashopaholic said:


> Here's my staffy Jatz watching my LV Neo Cabby. I'm not sure if she wants to rest on it or rip it to pieces.



Jatzy sure has good taste!


----------



## GirlFriday

One of our two Russian blues, Pat.


----------



## mercurysmile

^^^ Teehee! long cat is looonnnggg (sorry I'm such a nerd)

Here's a picture of my female orange tabby, Io


----------



## irishlass1029

GirlFriday:  Stretch Armstrong's cat!  LOL.  So cute!


----------



## GirlFriday

He sleeps in that position, all stretched out.  Funny...he's really cute.  Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

what a sweetie!  just adorable!!!  he looks so comfy it makes me wanna take a nap myself!



GirlFriday said:


> One of our two Russian blues, Pat.


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*Me & my big boy =]*


----------



## colabear1

All your pets are so cute!


----------



## GirlFriday

*sweetlittlelady, *I love you cat.  He's so big!  I love big cats!


----------



## NoSnowHere

GirlFriday said:


> One of our two Russian blues, Pat.



What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## GirlFriday

^ Thanks!


----------



## NoSnowHere

He's such a gentle Ben.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sugar, our Bichon Frise (in dire need of a haircut) and our cat, Chuey (female)


----------



## frick&frack

what a love!  I have 2...pics a few pages back in this thread

how old is your darling?  he will be great with the baby!!!!!




NoSnowHere said:


> He's such a gentle Ben.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ He's 4 and is great with our 11 mo old son.


----------



## glamourpanda

This is Vivien, she is my 4 year old cat. I rescued her from a shelter and she has been the joy in my life ever since. 






I know do an audio podcast about cats and have a website that I'm working on called Free Cat Advice.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

<~~ My beloved Shorty - trying to camouflage himself in the crowd of stuffed animals.  He passed away on 7/1/08.  I miss him but I know I'll see him again one day at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## roxies_mom

Just wanted to share my 3 girls.....Sophie Lou, Puddin Bear and Peanut........spoiled rotten....but I love 'em all!


----------



## roxies_mom

rx7girliegirl said:


> <~~ My beloved Shorty - trying to camouflage himself in the crowd of stuffed animals. He passed away on 7/1/08. I miss him but I know I'll see him again one day at Rainbow Bridge.


 
So sorry for your loss......


----------



## stormy

I have a terrible time sizing pics to fit, but my Avatar is a pic of my little girl, Fanta, and my signature is my baby boy, Kodiak.  They are truly the loves of my life!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

roxies_mom said:


> So sorry for your loss......


 
thank you roxies_mom.  your babies are so cute.


----------



## jillian8706

Baby





 Camo





 Fluffy





 Finley





 Ranger


----------



## penelope tree

gorgeous dog - there are always so many big dogs that need adopting. people get them without realising the care they will need.

unfortuntely i'm not in a position to get a big dog and i think harley would probably drag me down the street!






harleyNemma said:


> This is my guy, Harley. He is 12 and approx. 85 lbs. I adopted him from foster care when he was 4 mos and 45 lbs.
> 
> This is his look when we ask him if he would like to go for a ride. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Harley on a Joy Ride . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep the 'joy ride' photo on my desktop at work as it always reminds me to enjoy the ride.


----------



## roxies_mom

rx7girliegirl said:


> thank you roxies_mom. your babies are so cute.


 
aw, thanks!


----------



## roxies_mom

jillian8706 said:


> Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger


 
what a lovely family!


----------



## roxies_mom

ashmi99 said:


> Here is our new little pup Shiloh! She is a toy poodle and 15 weeks old. We've had her now two weeks and she is adjusting great!


 
he's a "masked" man!  cute!!


----------



## serene

serene said:


> late christmas photo



oh I miss my dog so much..  4,5months and then I can see her again!


----------



## Michele26

jillian8706 said:


> Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger



*Jillian* you have a beautiful family. Can't get over the size of Camo's paws!


----------



## missb

This is my baby puppy Coffee... She's my baby... Love her too much!! 




She's a mix of mini pinscher and a stray. Oh, that time we had to chain her because there's a muslim guest in the house.


----------



## missb

Michele26 said:


> *Jillian* you have a beautiful family. Can't get over the size of Camo's paws!



Your pets are sooooo adorable!! Finley actually reminds me of my dog, Coffee


----------



## jillian8706

aww thanks everyone!  Yes camo's paws are huge!  He's a big cat.


----------



## mo-djoe

My beloved Dog , I adore him so much, he's my god !





 Sleeping...











He's a really elegant Parson Jack Russel named Isidore ...    But I'll have to tend him sometime , he has longer hair here because of the winter


----------



## mo-djoe

Adorable ! 


xxsillyx said:


> This is my 3 years old Pepsi.


----------



## harleyNemma

I love everyone's pictures! This thread always brings a great big smile to my face!


----------



## jenny70

Jillian, I love all of your babies especially the kitties!



jillian8706 said:


> Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger


----------



## jenny70

Look at that little face!  Love it!


----------



## roxies_mom

jenny70 said:


> Look at that little face! Love it!


 
awwww.....so cute!!


----------



## jillian8706

jenny70 said:


> Jillian, I love all of your babies especially the kitties!


 thanks!!


----------



## bonchicgenre

I've posted here before when Rex was 6weeks but now he's 4 months! This is how he sleeps, cuddles under the covers or pillow and pokes his little head out! He's my little baby and attached to my hip! In a few years I'm hoping to get another little boston


----------



## roxies_mom

lindsaytalk said:


> I've posted here before when Rex was 6weeks but now he's 4 months! This is how he sleeps, cuddles under the covers or pillow and pokes his little head out! He's my little baby and attached to my hip! In a few years I'm hoping to get another little boston


 
He's so cute!    My little Peanut is always under the covers or inside a pillow case!  Don't ya just love 'em?


----------



## jadore la mode

Oooh my goodness..everyone's pets are so adorable.
Here are some pictures of mine! I have a dwarf holland lop bunny named Hazelnut and a (not so) miniature dachshund named Greta (this picture is with her favorite toy rooster)!!


----------



## Pittie Lover

My beautiful baby boy Bubba:











And my sweet girl Vixen:


----------



## irishlass1029

So adorable!  I love pits!  Such sweet dogs.


----------



## Chrystal162

Here's Pepper, my Papillon-mix.


----------



## MickMick

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v648/211/56/1277440704/n1277440704_291612_2158.jpg

This is my boy Rooney.  In his car seat!


----------



## Chrystal162

MickMick said:


> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v648/211/56/1277440704/n1277440704_291612_2158.jpg
> 
> This is my boy Rooney.  In his car seat!



OMG . . . I never knew there were car seats for dogs! That is so cute!


----------



## kimalee

more pictures of my cats Cookie and Mushu!  they love to snuggle, tehehe...


----------



## Michele26

kimalee said:


> more pictures of my cats Cookie and Mushu!  they love to snuggle, tehehe...



*Kimalee* your grey cat looks exactly like my cat Halloween who is "Over The Rainbow Bridge."
I love how your cats love one another....


----------



## jenny70

That is too cute!!



MickMick said:


> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v648/211/56/1277440704/n1277440704_291612_2158.jpg
> 
> This is my boy Rooney. In his car seat!


----------



## jenny70

I   your babies!



kimalee said:


> more pictures of my cats Cookie and Mushu! they love to snuggle, tehehe...


----------



## jenny70

Pepper is so cute, I love the coloring on his nose!



Chrystal162 said:


> Here's Pepper, my Papillon-mix.


----------



## chessmont

Ooooh Pittie L - "Vixen", what a sexy lady!


----------



## roxies_mom

jadore la mode said:


> Oooh my goodness..everyone's pets are so adorable.
> Here are some pictures of mine! I have a dwarf holland lop bunny named Hazelnut and a (not so) miniature dachshund named Greta (this picture is with her favorite toy rooster)!!


 
aw, hazelnut looks like a little lamb!  doxies are so cute!


----------



## candypants1100

buckles


----------



## SWAT_Wife

Here are my little woogies. Peanut, Baxter and our Cat Darby. Kind of hard to see in the pic but kitty is on the left. [/ATTACH]


----------



## baglady2006

SWAT_Wife said:


> Here are my little woogies. Peanut, Baxter and our Cat Darby. Kind of hard to see in the pic but kitty is on the left. [/ATTACH]


 
awww, they are so cute!!! I wish I could add more to my zoo


----------



## carousel eyes

This is a photo of my dog, Ralph, the day before he passed away in July. =/ He was such a trooper and I miss him so much.








This is my cat, Sassy. I took this photo of her when I was at my grandparents' house in January. When my family moved to Chicago 3 years ago, we gave her to my grandparents because we knew the big city might pose some problems for her.


----------



## roxies_mom

carousel eyes said:


> This is a photo of my dog, Ralph, the day before he passed away in July. =/ He was such a trooper and I miss him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my cat, Sassy. I took this photo of her when I was at my grandparents' house in January. When my family moved to Chicago 3 years ago, we gave her to my grandparents because we knew the big city might pose some problems for her.


 
so sorry for your loss......i totally know what it feels like.......


----------



## carousel eyes

Thank you.  It means a lot.


----------



## kimalee

^Ralph is so precious!  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mohnblume

Luna


----------



## roxies_mom

Mohnblume said:


> Luna


 
wow, what a pretty dog....what kind is she?


----------



## Mohnblume

Thanks!  She is a rescue-dog, probably a mixture of a working kelpie and a husky.


----------



## roxies_mom

Mohnblume said:


> Thanks!  She is a rescue-dog, probably a mixture of a working kelpie and a husky.


 
Rescue dogs are the best.......and she's really a beauty!  Looks like she hit the jackpot with you!


----------



## Mohnblume

roxies_mom said:


> Rescue dogs are the best.......and she's really a beauty!  Looks like she hit the jackpot with you!


No, she is our jackpot. 

But now there is also the ferret-gang:


----------



## jeshika

this is my doggie ping... the first is a picture of him when he first came home and the second is a picture of him now... he's back home with my parents and i miss him so much!!!


----------



## jeshika

here is my cat meow, her name is not very original i know... she's a kooky one... but i love her anyway! and the 2 kittens, we named them mochi and oreo, we found abandoned (how can anyone be so cruel?)... they've since found a new loving home and we miss them lots!


----------



## NoSnowHere

aaallabama said:


> *^^ paddington says "hello"!!!
> *



Aww, nothing better than a Bichon.


----------



## zircon14

My dog Riliegh @ 3 months + 6 years, and my cat Dot @ about 6 years old


----------



## melbournegirl

Here are my babies - Gus (brown Burmese - 6 1/2 months old) and Odessa (Russian Blue - 7 1/2 months).


----------



## desiuny

My new girl Skye!! 
Me and my hubby are in love with her. We can't get enough. She is super affectionate and smart.


----------



## petit papillon

Look at those blue eyes!  Skye is beyond cute!

Just discovered this thread and  looked at from the first page, all the animals in this thread are soooo adorable!


----------



## m1nime

Oh my, what breed is Skye? Those eyes are so beautiful! congrats for your new baby!


----------



## roxies_mom

jeshika said:


> here is my cat meow, her name is not very original i know... she's a kooky one... but i love her anyway! and the 2 kittens, we named them mochi and oreo, we found abandoned (how can anyone be so cruel?)... they've since found a new loving home and we miss them lots!


 
Your cat is so cute.....and what a good thing you did, rescuing those kittens....people are so cruel!!  We found an abandoned chihuahua puppy and rescued her....she's such a sweetie.....I do believe they understand when someone is good to them!


----------



## roxies_mom

desiuny said:


> My new girl Skye!!
> Me and my hubby are in love with her. We can't get enough. She is super affectionate and smart.


 
Skye looks like a real sweetheart!  Love those eyes, and her collar too!


----------



## roxies_mom

melbournegirl said:


> Here are my babies - Gus (brown Burmese - 6 1/2 months old) and Odessa (Russian Blue - 7 1/2 months).


 
Beautiful!


----------



## .pursefiend.

my 2 babies JD and Star
before and after their trip to the groomers lol


----------



## roxies_mom

.pursefiend. said:


> my 2 babies JD and Star
> before and after their trip to the groomers lol


 
So cute!  I love before and after pics!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank you


----------



## anette82

Heres our 4yo weimaraner, Luna-

@ 9 weeks & 9 months with our first son-





@ about 18ish months, again with our first-





and now-


----------



## .pursefiend.

the naptime picture is priceless!


----------



## roxies_mom

anette82 said:


> Heres our 4yo weimaraner, Luna-
> 
> @ 9 weeks & 9 months with our first son-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ about 18ish months, again with our first-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now-


 
oh my, beautiful pup and what a beautiful little boy!


----------



## petit papillon

anette82 said:


> Heres our 4yo weimaraner, Luna-
> 
> @ 9 weeks & 9 months with our first son-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ about 18ish months, again with our first-
> 
> 
> and now-


 
These 2 pics are too cute for words....


----------



## petit papillon

My little baby J.O. (means the Olympic Games in French), I adopted her on the 8th of August 2008, when the openning ceremony of the Olympic Games took place in Peking. 

She might be a maltese X poodle...? 

*Just had her hair-cut...*




*ZZZZZZZZ..... Mommy's S.W.O.R.D. jacket smells so good.....*




*A "Wild position" snap after a walk....hmmm, life is good!*




*Sometimes, I feel like a sheep....*


----------



## TallulahJane

Ok so here are pictures of my two babies. 

My Chihuahua, Tallulah Jane (Tilly for short)





This is my Lovebird, Pockets. She is the biggest goof and is constantly cracking me up.


----------



## carousel eyes

Pockets is so adorable! My dad and I have always wanted a bird, but my mom doesn't like the idea! =[


----------



## TallulahJane

I HIGHLY recommend a Lovebird. They are small and super easy to take care of yet still fun and intelligent like a larger parrot. They have TONS of personality, best bird all around. I rescued her less than a year ago and am just in love with her. Plus having only one makes for a better companion!

I'm sure you could talk your mom into it!


----------



## desiuny

Skye is an Australian Shepherd. Thanks for all the comments. I'm crazy about her.


----------



## desiuny

Pockets is to die for adorable!!!


----------



## jenny70

This picture is too cute for words!



Mohnblume said:


> No, she is our jackpot.
> 
> But now there is also the ferret-gang:


----------



## jenny70

Aww, so cute!



petit papillon said:


> My little baby J.O. (means the Olympic Games in French), I adopted her on the 8th of August 2008, when the openning ceremony of the Olympic Games took place in Peking.
> 
> She might be a maltese X poodle...?
> 
> *Just had her hair-cut...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZZZZZZZZ..... Mommy's S.W.O.R.D. jacket smells so good.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A "Wild position" snap after a walk....hmmm, life is good!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sometimes, I feel like a sheep....*


----------



## jenny70

Both are adorable!



TallulahJane said:


> Ok so here are pictures of my two babies.
> 
> My Chihuahua, Tallulah Jane (Tilly for short)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Lovebird, Pockets. She is the biggest goof and is constantly cracking me up.


----------



## nsynchic20

I love everyone's cute pets!  They are sooo cute!  It makes me miss my kitties back home...I wish I had enough money to take care of an animal when I'm at school!


----------



## penelope tree

jeshika said:


> this is my doggie ping... the first is a picture of him when he first came home and the second is a picture of him now... he's back home with my parents and i miss him so much!!!


 
he is beautiful, bet he gets away with a lot!


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

Here's 2 of my dogs! The other one's I will get pics up asap!

Harvey & Roxy! I love them so much!


----------



## roxys

My mini dachshund I  him!!


----------



## roxies_mom

roxys said:


> My mini dachshund I  him!!


 
what a cutie!!


----------



## roxies_mom

LuxuryBagsEtc. said:


> Here's 2 of my dogs! The other one's I will get pics up asap!
> 
> Harvey & Roxy! I love them so much!


 
Aw, which one is Roxy?  My first yorkie's name was Roxie.....she was with me almost 17 years.............your dogs look so sweet....isn't it amazing how big dogs allow the little yorkies to climb on them and everything?  We had a golden retrever who always bowed to our little Roxie girl........Your avatar picture is precious!  That face takes the cake!!!


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

Roxy is the lab and soooo laid back which is very rare for labs! Harvey is the yorkie and sooo hyperactive! Roxy can pick Harvey up with her tail when they are playing! It is just adorable!


----------



## roxys

roxies_mom said:


> what a cutie!!


 

Thanks!! He loves hearing people tell him he's cute! lol


----------



## shoppingisme

*princess sasha *


----------



## candypants1100

my 7 month old siberian husky


----------



## Irishgal

Here is Millie, one of my doxies. It is St Paddys day, so I tied a festive green scarf around her neck. She was mad as hell.


----------



## LuvinCOACH

My lil Min Pin "Jack" he loves anything soft. Even if it's pink and has princess all over it!


----------



## Michele26

Irishgal said:


> Here is Millie, one of my doxies. It is St Paddys day, so I tied a festive green scarf around her neck. She was mad as hell.



So funny!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

shoppingisme said:


> *princess sasha *




OMG! Look at that adorable button nose! I love yorkies!!


----------



## melbournegirl

roxies_mom said:


> what a cutie!!


 
GORGEOUS!  

I soooo want a Mini-Doxie!


----------



## melbournegirl

Irishgal said:


> Here is Millie, one of my doxies. It is St Paddys day, so I tied a festive green scarf around her neck. She was mad as hell.


 
So cute!!  

She doesn't look too happy


----------



## Marcgirl

This is my beautiful cat Barney


----------



## anicole86

First my little fatty, Deco. Not quite sure how old he is, I rescued him and he was abandoned and left to starve to death. Who could leave such a cutie!

Next my love, Louie. He will be 4 (!!) in June. I've had him since he was 6 weeks old. 

And last but not least, my pom pup Sugar. She will be one in August.


----------



## LuvinCOACH

anicole86 said:


> First my little fatty, Deco. Not quite sure how old he is, I rescued him and he was abandoned and left to starve to death. Who could leave such a cutie!
> 
> Next my love, Louie. He will be 4 (!!) in June. I've had him since he was 6 weeks old.
> 
> And last but not least, my pom pup Sugar. She will be one in August.


 
Awwwwwww so adorable! How could anyone ever leave behind such a sweet animal! 
My aunt had a Chinchilla named Roo and she would steal her ciggs out of the pack just so you would chase her! They are very entertaining and brillant animals!
Awww and dont forget Sugar she's a cutie too! I bet you have her spoiled


----------



## Odebdo

My kitty Vixen


----------



## Odebdo

My yellow lab Rigby as a puppy


----------



## Odebdo

My yellow lab Rigby and black lab Austin


----------



## Odebdo

The last of my zoo...kitty Figaro


----------



## Michele26

*Odebdo, *beautiful little family...


----------



## bluestang03

^^^ita


----------



## Irishgal

anicole86 said:


> First my little fatty, Deco. Not quite sure how old he is, I rescued him and he was abandoned and left to starve to death. Who could leave such a cutie!
> 
> Next my love, Louie. He will be 4 (!!) in June. I've had him since he was 6 weeks old.
> 
> And last but not least, my pom pup Sugar. She will be one in August.


 

Aww, they are all so cute!


----------



## bagsforme

My new cat.


----------



## roxies_mom

bagsforme said:


> My new cat.


 
What a sweet picture....looks like they've become fast friends!


----------



## roxys

bagsforme said:


> My new cat.


 
he is soo cute!!


----------



## GucciTumbler

Here's a Pic of my little Prince *SKY*


----------



## chessmont

Odebdo said:


> My yellow lab Rigby and black lab Austin



Hehe they look SO much alike, it's like the positive and negative of a photograph (remember that old-fashioned thing called film? )

Handsome dogs!


----------



## chessmont

Odebdo said:


> My kitty Vixen



-Beautiful cat, great name!


----------



## chessmont

GucciTumbler said:


> Here's a Pic of my little Prince *SKY*



- I know nothing about birds - what kind is Sky?


----------



## margaritaxmix

My friend's 3 week old chi-poos


----------



## melbournegirl

Odebdo said:


> The last of my zoo...kitty Figaro


What a gorgeous zoo you have


----------



## louis4life

*^^margaritaxmix* they're adorable.


----------



## sab_angel

GucciTumbler said:


> Here's a Pic of my little Prince *SKY*


 

haha PEST!


----------



## sab_angel

Here is a Picture of my lil bunny rabbit *CHARLIE*


----------



## louis4life

^^Oh my gosh Brina he's so adorable. I wanna squish his little face.


----------



## webbie

*Here are some pictures of my 6 1/2 year old chinchilla, Fluffy. He's such a cutie-pie*


----------



## zoebeee

My baby Lola at 10 weeks




My bigger baby Oscar




Lola being her cheeky self


----------



## roxies_mom

zoebeee said:


> My baby Lola at 10 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bigger baby Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola being her cheeky self


 
I _*love *_everyone's pets...........but I'm a sucker for puppies and Lola is adorable!


----------



## louis4life

^^roxies_mom your babies are adorable


----------



## GucciTumbler

chessmont said:


> - I know nothing about birds - what kind is Sky?


 

oops sorry! sky is a budgie, they're about the same size as a canary, litle bigger


----------



## GucciTumbler

sab_angel said:


> Here is a Picture of my lil bunny rabbit*CHARLIE*


 

aw hes so cute! i love how hes chillin on his balcony


----------



## sab_angel

zoebeee, lola is adorable!!


----------



## jofoliage

My one year old Westie, seen in my avatar.  currently on the waiting list to get a second westie


----------



## sab_angel

*GucciTumbler,* isnt Charlie  adorable lol if i even go near his cage to open it, he stick his lil body on his balcony lol im so afraid he's gonna jump out one day!


----------



## melbournegirl

webbie said:


> *Here are some pictures of my 6 1/2 year old chinchilla, Fluffy. He's such a cutie-pie*


Chinchillas are so cute!!    Look at that little face


----------



## sab_angel

^^^ adorable !


----------



## webbie

Thanks melbournegirl and sab_angel! The little furball appreciates the compliments hehe


----------



## sab_angel

ur welcome!


----------



## superstar

shoppingisme said:


> *princess sasha *


 
omg! She is the cutest.


----------



## [m-k]

Aww, cute pets!

Here's my cat


----------



## bnjj

Cute kitty, mk.


----------



## sab_angel

mk, cute cat!


----------



## [m-k]

Thank you


----------



## MickMick

Here's another photo of Rooney.


----------



## [m-k]

Aww, adorable dog, MickMick, what breed is he? Love his name by the way


----------



## roxies_mom

MickMick said:


> Here's another photo of Rooney.


 
Aw....how cute!


----------



## hairsprayhead

MickMick said:


> Here's another photo of Rooney.



Awwwwww, he looks like he's smiling!  Too darling!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Here's one I snapped a few days ago of my long haired chihuahua, Petunia.  She loves to lay on husband like this and does it all the time- she's his little neckwarmer.


----------



## abs914

my loves 

cody-10 years
dylan-1 year


----------



## afsweet

this is venetia. she belonged to my bf but i think of her as our baby. he found her in the rain one day and took care of her ever since then. unfortunately, someone took her, but we both still miss her terribly.


----------



## sab_angel

*stephc005, *sorry to hear that happened to u!


----------



## kiki119

here is my baby - Hayden.... 

he doesn't look too impressed - b/c he doesn't like the sweater I made him.....


----------



## sab_angel

^^^ cute


----------



## miruku78@etsy

Here are some my cute cat Ice-Cream's photo








More to see: http://www.flickr.com/people/miruku78/


----------



## Althani

here are our Puppys
Orale and Olna




this is a very old picture though


----------



## roxies_mom

miruku78@etsy said:


> Here are some my cute cat Ice-Cream's photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to see: http://www.flickr.com/people/miruku78/


 
what a pretty cat!  love the collars too!


----------



## roxies_mom

Althani said:


> here are our Puppys
> Orale and Olna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a very old picture though


 
Oh, so cute....my dh would love to have both of them!


----------



## sab_angel

*Althani,* ur pups are adorable


----------



## Althani

thanx guyz


----------



## k9bites

*Here are our five. *

*Blanka (my GSD)*
*



*

*Cricket (Belgian Malinois/former Police K9)*
*



*
*Rukus (Belgian Malinois/likely soon to be a Police K9)*
*



*
*Enoska (Blue Malinois/Possible future Police K9)*
*



*
*and last but not least............#5 (also a Mal)*
*....seriously, we couldn't think of a name so we started calling her #5 and it kinda stuck. *
*



*


*One of my favs............Cricket getting a love!!*
*



*


----------



## Michele26

*K9bites*, beautiful dogs. And that last picture - so adorable.

Welcome to tPF


----------



## k9bites

Michele26 said:


> *K9bites*, beautiful dogs. And that last picture - so adorable.
> 
> Welcome to tPF


 
*Thank You!! *

*I figured I signed up several months ago (but have just been reading up to now) and thought I should finally start posting. *


----------



## mrsklem14

oohhh my gosssh this thread is adorable!!!!!!! favorite thread of all time!!!!


----------



## Viv

candypants1100 said:


> my 7 month old siberian husky


 
Every time I see your avatar I drool... One day i will have my own Husky!

those pics are just beautiful! My only pet is my funny, on a diet Cat Atlantic! he is my avatar


----------



## chanel_lovver

This is Sammie:



She likes to chew her mom's shoes!!  Only two pair to date and thankfully they weren't THAT expensive!



She's a one year old Boxer and she is ornery!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi! I'm new to the animalicious forum! Here are my new Rottie and Boxer puppies! 
(photos showing when they were 9 weeks!)


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Wow! *Chanel_lovver* - I love your boxer Sammie!!!! Boxers are such naughty babies, aren't they?


----------



## chanel_lovver

the_kelly_1day said:


> Wow! *Chanel_lovver* - I love your boxer Sammie!!!! Boxers are such naughty babies, aren't they?


Thank you!  Yes, she's very naughty!  She is an escape artist too!  We have gone through three different crates and she has broken out of all of them.  We just let her roam the house while we are at work now because nothing can contain her!  We just have to make sure our house is VERY picked up.


----------



## bnjj

the_kelly_1day said:


> Hi! I'm new to the animalicious forum! Here are my new Rottie and Boxer puppies!
> (photos showing when they were 9 weeks!)


 
Awww, oh so cute!!


----------



## Jenita143

At 5 months:






Now at 10 months


----------



## Mohnblume

oh, k9bites, I love Malis!


----------



## k9bites

Mohnblume said:


> oh, k9bites, I love Malis!



*Yay!! Another Mal lover!  They are wonderful dogs!
We don't see a whole lot of them around here so most people don't know what breed they are.  
Mals and GSD's are my favorites!  (I do really like Dutchie's also).*


----------



## cynth

He's yawning haha


----------



## PerkeMe

Here are my fur-babies!  Rufus is 10 and Schmoo is 5 and they are wonderful family members!


----------



## roxies_mom

cynth said:


> He's yawning haha


 
What a cute fluff ball!


----------



## PerkeMe

Odebdo said:


> The last of my zoo...kitty Figaro



Figaro!  What a great name!


----------



## roxies_mom

PerkeMe said:


> Here are my fur-babies! Rufus is 10 and Schmoo is 5 and they are wonderful family members!


 
So cute!  I grew up with schnauzers!  Such nice dispositions!  Cute babies!!


----------



## PerkeMe

roxies_mom said:


> So cute!  I grew up with schnauzers!  Such nice dispositions!  Cute babies!!



Thanks!

I love this line from your signature. 
I want to live my life in such a way that when my feet hit the floor in the morning, satan shudders and says, "Oh no, she's awake!"
We should ALL feel this way!


----------



## roxies_mom

PerkeMe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I love this line from your signature.
> I want to live my life in such a way that when my feet hit the floor in the morning, satan shudders and says, "Oh no, she's awake!"
> We should ALL feel this way!


 

Awww, thanks!


----------



## dopestyle

pom named dior aka diddy bop


----------



## Sharkbait

This is my dog, Ayrton.  He's 15 months old and a total stud. 













He competes in lure coursing and this was him last weekend at an event.


----------



## roxies_mom

^^ he's a pretty boy!  wow!


----------



## Michele26

*Sharkbait*, Ayrton is a handsome boy.


----------



## roxies_mom

dopestyle said:


> pom named dior aka diddy bop


 
Can't leave little diddy bop out!  so cute....lvoe the sunnies!  And don't you love how they look when they're wet?  My yorkie looks like a rat when she's wet!


----------



## Sharkbait

Michele26 said:


> *Sharkbait*, Ayrton is a handsome boy.



Thanks!  He's quite the character too. Ridgebacks are a very interesting breed with very unique personalities.  Definitely not the dog for everyone!

Our breeder wants to show him, so he'll be in the ring beginning in September.


----------



## lil_peanut

the_kelly_1day said:


> Hi! I'm new to the animalicious forum! Here are my new Rottie and Boxer puppies!
> (photos showing when they were 9 weeks!)



That Rottie, OMG!!! Have*to*squeeze*and*kiss!!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Sharkbait said:


> This is my dog, Ayrton.  He's 15 months old and a total stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow he is GORGEOUS. He almost looks unreal! Very handsome boy!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^He's so cute!


----------



## Fuzynvl2101

Here is my girl, Pepper! She's a Schnauzer/Bordie Collie mix.





Here is my Chihuahua, Beefcake (aka Beefers).  I found him carrying around a shopping bag,lol.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Love all these beautiful and funny photo's! I can't get an action picture of Milo, he's too quick. Here he is all passed out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I forgot about this one! Frankie our Cockatiel is on the light blue perch. Milo had his front paws on the bird cage. By the time I got back with my camera, he was sitting like this! So innocent!


----------



## Michele26

it'sanaddiction said:


> I forgot about this one! Frankie our Cockatiel is on the light blue perch. Milo had his front paws on the bird cage. By the time I got back with my camera, he was sitting like this! So innocent!



*it'sanaddiction*, that is so funny. I can see my cat's doing something like that if I had a bird. Cats do so many entertaining things...


----------



## Ohdarlingu

This is Tiny! Technically he is my DBF's polar bear I mean dog lol....But I'm his mommy though. He is  1yr, huge, spoiled, crazzzy sometimes but very smart! He gets so much attention where ever he goes becuase he's soooo white and a cutey.


----------



## RoseMary

aww, too much cuteness here.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

In this photo, he does look like a polar bear!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Mchelly601 said:


> This is Tiny! Technically he is my DBF's polar bear I mean dog lol....But I'm his mommy though. He is 1yr, huge, spoiled, crazzzy sometimes but very smart! He gets so much attention where ever he goes becuase he's soooo white and a cutey.


 


OOOO so cute!!! I would love to hug the 'bear'!!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

it'sanaddiction said:


> In this photo, he does look like a polar bear!


 
Ha ha one of the nieghbors was actually scared of him and said " What's that he's got polar bear in him!" can u imagine? lmao


----------



## Ohdarlingu

the_kelly_1day said:


> OOOO so cute!!! I would love to hug the 'bear'!!


 

I think I pet and hug his 90lb butt like 5 hrs a day cuase his hair is so soft! lol


----------



## Stephie2800

This is my 16 month old Coton de Tulear, Pixi, playing in the snow...


----------



## Stephie2800

Some more pics of Pixi, my beloved fury daughter...


----------



## roxies_mom

Stephie2800 said:


> Some more pics of Pixi, my beloved fury daughter...


 
awwww, she's so cute!


----------



## Stephie2800

Thank you so much. She just loves dressing up!


----------



## roxies_mom

Stephie2800 said:


> Thank you so much. She just loves dressing up!


 
mine will never sit still for pics........only Roxie would, but that was wayyyy before digital cameras...so I can't post any of her pics.....


----------



## Stephie2800

I´m so sorry about that. I also love Yorkies...


----------



## zoesma

here is beauty,,,she is a white german and is the sweetest dog,,,she has been sad these last few days because of max...but we are giving her extra love and treats....


----------



## PerkeMe

zoesma said:


> here is beauty,,,she is a white german and is the sweetest dog,,,she has been sad these last few days because of max...but we are giving her extra love and treats....




I had German Shepherds growing up...GREAT dogs!  She is beautiful!


----------



## roxies_mom

zoesma said:


> here is beauty,,,she is a white german and is the sweetest dog,,,she has been sad these last few days because of max...but we are giving her extra love and treats....


 
She is beautiful!  Give her a hug for me!


----------



## Tara one

These are my babies Cupcake and Mushu


----------



## roxies_mom

Tara one said:


> These are my babies Cupcake and Mushu


 
Awww, how cute they are!  Love the red sweater!  Wish my babies would sit still for a cute pic like that!


----------



## zoesma

OMG!!! so cute!!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

My pug, Piggie!


----------



## roxies_mom

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My pug, Piggie!


 
Oh my gosh, Piggie is just too cute for words!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Thanks roxies_mom!  I love all dogs and all animals though.  I actually had my username before I got Piggie when I really liked cats (I still do!).


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My pug, Piggie!


 
Hehehe so gorgeous!!!!  Piggie is so cute!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks roxies_mom! I love all dogs and all animals though. I actually had my username before I got Piggie when I really liked cats (I still do!).


 
You're welcome!  I love how Piggie's tongue sticks out!  My puddin' bear's does the same thing!


----------



## Laurie8504

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My pug, Piggie!



I can't help but laugh when I look at this picture, he just looks so sad and silly and confused at the same time.  (I mean all these things in a good way of course.) Too cute!


----------



## ItsMeSilly

My cat Buttercup with freakishly long fangs...


----------



## ItsMeSilly

...and beautiful eyes


----------



## ItsMeSilly




----------



## furrybags

^ What a face! Gotta love the seniors. Old dogs are so special. 

Here's are my three (Simon turned 11 in Feb)...dinner time!:


----------



## roxies_mom

furrybags said:


> ^ What a face! Gotta love the seniors. Old dogs are so special.
> 
> Here's are my three (Simon turned 11 in Feb)...dinner time!:


 
Aw, so cute, reminds me of dinner time at my house....except the 3 waiting to eat are a yorkie, silky and chihuahuha and they would be jumping for the bowl!  (not very well behaved)  ha ha!  Your crew looks sweet and well behaved!  Nice looking fur family!


----------



## roxies_mom

ItsMeSilly said:


> My cat Buttercup with freakishly long fangs...


 

yikes!  are those for real?  so strange looking!


----------



## roxies_mom

ItsMeSilly said:


>


 
Nice pic, he looks so sweet......and Buttercup has very cool eyes!  I love looking at pics of everyone's pets!


----------



## vuittonamour

here's my girl 

dixie is almost 1.5 years old. we drove down to north carolina to get her 

she comes from a long line of champions and our breeder owns part of "uno" the westminster beagle! she's such a character.




































​


----------



## roxies_mom

vuittonamour said:


> here's my girl
> 
> dixie is almost 1.5 years old. we drove down to north carolina to get her
> 
> she comes from a long line of champions and our breeder owns part of "uno" the westminster beagle! she's such a character.
> 
> 
> 
> photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3324_526454753822_53101273_31642209_124049_n.jpg​
> photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3324_526455911502_53101273_31642248_7134129_n.jpg​
> photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3324_526459574162_53101273_31642365_959035_n.jpg"​
> photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3324_526459579152_53101273_31642366_2854459_n.jpg​
> photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3324_526459584142_53101273_31642367_2071675_n.jpg​
> photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2128/205/23/53101273/n53101273_31464716_6688.jpg​
> photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2742/205/23/53101273/n53101273_31620648_2120056.jpg​


 
what a ham!  love her chanel glasses!  she needs an LV dog carrier!


----------



## vuittonamour

hahaha you kidding?? she'd chew that vachetta right up! lol no way would i risk that. it would look cute though  she's too big of a pup to tote around, and she really hates the car. she's so active and crazy sometimes, but you put her in the car and she gets sick, and salivates uncontrollably. maybe it has something to do with having her in the car all day the day we picked her up cuz she was still only a wee pup then. we drove back down with her in december with my boyfriend to visit my grandparents in nc and she clammed right up and would not make a PEEP in the backseat...drooling all the while. and she has this look on her face like, "why are you doooing this to meeee???" the whole time...she looks so sad! lol. she. hates. the. car. hahaha.


----------



## zoesma

*ok ,,,i know he is a small furry baby he is still cute,,,,here is our newest addition at the request of my daughter and me missing having another pet to take care of...introducing jellybean our syrian hamster,,,we adopted him from petco on monday (his mom had babies in the store so they were up for adoption)...he is a month old...*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Aww, cute little hamster! So sorry about Max.

These aren't my "pets" but every spring a male and female duck visit our swimming pool. (It hasn't been opened for summer yet.) They get spooked everytime I try to take a pic but I did sneak these.


----------



## ItsMeSilly

roxies_mom said:


> yikes! are those for real? so strange looking!


 
Yes, those are real.  Very strange! I found her 5 years ago, so I don't 
know her history.


----------



## ItsMeSilly

furrybags said:


> ^ What a face! Gotta love the seniors. Old dogs are so special.
> 
> Here's are my three (Simon turned 11 in Feb)...dinner time!:


 

LOL....looks like my house at dinner time.....


----------



## ItsMeSilly

^^^and after dinner, some fat, happy dogs napping.  It looks like a crime scene to me...lol.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^LOL! Crime scene, haha!


----------



## roxies_mom

ItsMeSilly said:


> LOL....looks like my house at dinner time.....


 
What a picture, so cute!  I thought my dogs were the only ones that did that!  Ha ha, my little ones get up on either side of DH while he eats sitting on the sofa in front of the TV...............he he he we love our doggies, don't we?


----------



## zoesma

*omg!!!*
*those pics of all the dogs sleeping is too funny!!!*
*it does look like a CSI moment!!*


----------



## Lakritze

Haha, it does look like a crime szene.  Great picture!

This is Amy eating her first apple. She's only eight months old and I hope she will grow into all that extra skin.


----------



## zoesma

*omg amy is so cute...i love that face!! beautiful coloring on her!!*


----------



## Michele26

I love this thread...keep the pictures coming..


----------



## roxies_mom

Lakritze said:


> Haha, it does look like a crime szene.  Great picture!
> 
> This is Amy eating her first apple. She's only eight months old and I hope she will grow into all that extra skin.


 
Amy is a lucky dog....first apple is priceless!  Love her face!


----------



## j0ann

My Pekingese Princess ...
















We had to put her down on April 2. It was truly one of the hardest decisions to make and one of the saddest moments in my life.

I miss her dearly.


----------



## roxies_mom

j0ann said:


> My Pekingese Princess ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to put her down on April 2. It was truly one of the hardest decisions to make and one of the saddest moments in my life.
> 
> I miss her dearly.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.....I know how difficult that decision was for you. Time will heal the pain, and she will always be in your heart.  She is a beautiful little princess and she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.  God bless........


----------



## zoesma

*i am so sorry for your loss jOann ....i was looking at the first pics and thinking what a happy cute dog and then i read your last sentence....i am so sorry...i know putting a dog down is the HARDEST thing to do...*
*my heart goes out to you....*


----------



## Lakritze

I'm so sorry that you have lost your dog. She looks so sweet and happy in the pics and nobody can take these memories away from you.


----------



## Stephie2800

J0ann, she is so sweet......
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mou mou

These two are called Mac and Plum, they are simply the best cats ever !!! A little bigger now but just as cute. Plum is a scottish fold hence the folded ears !! Hope you enjoy the pics !


----------



## roxies_mom

mou mou said:


> These two are called Mac and Plum, they are simply the best cats ever !!! A little bigger now but just as cute. Plum is a scottish fold hence the folded ears !! Hope you enjoy the pics !


 
Cute fur babies!  I've never seen a cat with folded ears!


----------



## zoesma

OMG!!!!
those cats are too cute!!


----------



## j0ann

Many thanks -- *roxies_mom*, *zoesma*, *Lakritze*, *Stephie2800 

*I feel pretty okay, but I miss having her around. I'm sure she's happy where she is now


----------



## mou mou

Here is a picture of the bestest little pet ever.....my new baby grandson!!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

mou mou said:


> Here is a picture of the bestest little pet ever.....my new baby grandson!!!!


 
oh yes, that definately takes the cake!  congratulations grandma!  what a cutie!!


----------



## mou mou

"surely that soaps not for me!!" and "feeling coy"


----------



## bbarry

*my wonderful cat*


----------



## roxies_mom

bbarry said:


> *my wonderful cat*


 
she/he looks very regal in that 2nd picture....she is very intent on what she is looking at!


----------



## bbarry

*roxies_mom....she definitely thinks she is a queen and i must always remind her she is a princess and i am the queen!*


----------



## boomie

j0ann said:


> Many thanks -- *roxies_mom*, *zoesma*, *Lakritze*, *Stephie2800
> 
> *I feel pretty okay, but I miss having her around. I'm sure she's happy where she is now



My condolences!  My heart fell when I saw that she passed away after the last pic   So heartbreaking


----------



## roxies_mom

bbarry said:


> *roxies_mom....she definitely thinks she is a queen and i must always remind her she is a princess and i am the queen!*


 
 sounds just like my house!


----------



## misstrine85

This is my little girl


----------



## ItsMeSilly

misstrine85 said:


> This is my little girl


 

OMG OMG, she is adorable! I have one of those....my little Miss Phoebe.
Sweet as pie...


----------



## ItsMeSilly

Lakritze said:


> Haha, it does look like a crime szene.  Great picture!
> 
> This is Amy eating her first apple. She's only eight months old and I hope she will grow into all that extra skin.


 

Amy is beeeauuuutifuuul!!...but you may want to check out the 'Lifestyle Lift' for that
turkey waddle stuffs....lol


And apples?  hmmm, gotta try that!


----------



## Lakritze

Miss Phoebe is too cute. I love the last pic. Such a pretty face. 

Amy sure is a candidate for the Lifestyle Lift.  As a girl she wants to look good for all the boys in the neighborhood.


----------



## ItsMeSilly

j0ann said:


> My Pekingese Princess ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to put her down on April 2. It was truly one of the hardest decisions to make and one of the saddest moments in my life.
> 
> I miss her dearly.


 
Oh, j0ann, my heart truly aches for you. I am coming up on the 2 year 'anniversary'
of the date I had to put down my first and most very special furbaby. I thought I'd
die, and really wanted to at the time, as the pain of her loss was unbearable.

But time really does heal all wounds, and now I smile at her pictures rather than cry.
But the love never faded from my heart. Big hug for you and your sweet Princess...


----------



## misstrine85

ItsMeSilly said:


> OMG OMG, she is adorable! I have one of those....my little Miss Phoebe.
> Sweet as pie...


 
OMG!!! Phoebe looks EXACTLY like my Gunnar!!! The only thing that is different is that Phoebe's got a little bit of dark hair on her foot. Thats so crazy.

More pics of my lille honey


----------



## vuittonamour

here's my rotten pup...lol.
























​


----------



## roxies_mom

vuittonamour said:


> here's my rotten pup...lol.


 
  Rotten pup looks pretty comfortable and so sweet while sleeping but those pictures spread eagle......so funny..............


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ dixie is quite the character. every day we are laughing at something she does. she's a big baby when people come to the door too. yesterday she was whining and carrying on when the mail lady brought a package to the door. lol. all she wants to do is play but if we let her out the door she is gone with a flash of light. so when someone comes to the door with something i have to sign for and there is no one here to hold the dog while i do it, i have to be very careful and slip out before she can. haha.


----------



## roxies_mom

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ dixie is quite the character. every day we are laughing at something she does. she's a big baby when people come to the door too. yesterday she was whining and carrying on when the mail lady brought a package to the door. lol. all she wants to do is play but if we let her out the door she is gone with a flash of light. so when someone comes to the door with something i have to sign for and there is no one here to hold the dog while i do it, i have to be very careful and slip out before she can. haha.


 
I have 3 ankle biters (yorkie, silky and chihuahua) and we have to keep a baby gate across the front door because they would do the same thing any time the door is opened!  When we have food delivered, my DH usually goes thru the garage to meet the delivery guy!    But we wouldn't trade them for anything...would we?


----------



## ejsc55

vuittonamour said:


> here's my rotten pup...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*My beagle lays like this too!!  Too cute!!*


----------



## ejsc55

This is Nigel, he is a little grayer in face now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bbarry said:


> *my wonderful cat*



So pretty!!


----------



## duranie70

My Winnie


----------



## Michele26

duranie70 said:


> My Winnie



*duranie*, please tell us a little bit about Winnie. We don't get too many birds on this thread.


----------



## duranie70

Hi Michele26, Winnie is going to be 7 in June, he is a cockatiel. he is a big whistler and thinks he is human. LOL He eats anything my DH and I eat (but no chocolate or avocado which could kill  a cockatiel)  This guy has eatn duck, steak, hamburgers, chicken, cheese, turkey... his favorite is pasta w/ tomato sauce and pizza! Then he gets red sauce on that white face.  He takes showers with us about once a week.
Loves to sit on a knee at night while we watch tv and preen himself.

We used to lock him in a cage at night to go to bed but A) sometimes he'd have night frights which are scary - its a cockatiel thing and B) At about 5:15am he would start screaming and screaming until I got up, opened the cage and he'd fly into the bedroom and sleep on the end of the bed! He needs to be with us. My hubby drilled a perch into the wall in the bedroom, hung a mirror there and I line underneath w/ papers and now he sleeps there. No more screaming and no more night frights.  

He loves our feet for some reason, runs after them... sings to them... bites our toenails... its nuts!  LOL

He also loves leather- if I yell, "NO" he thinks this must be the best. He has nipped a pair of leather sandals 20 times w/ that strong beak.. always goes for handles of my handbags. UGH.  Then I buy him leather strings and what not, he won't touch it!


----------



## boomie

Winnie is too cute  I always wanted a white-faced cockatiel!  I had 4 at one time, 3 boys and a girl.  They were all kept outside their cage.  The boys would fight within the cage, but outside it, it was all good.  They had babies...hand-feeding was interesting, and the babies turned out SO sweet.  

Winnie sounds like a real character  They're sweet little guys.


----------



## ferocious j

Pumba - he will be two years old this weekend =) ... he's a chow chow.

photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs012.snc1/2916_555569876550_19907889_32879778_2184013_n.jpg


----------



## outtacontrol

Here's my babies!
Gucci the standard poodle
Bazle the sphynx
Banx the bengal (he's my mum's at lives with her)
Everyone's babies are sooo cute!!


----------



## roxies_mom

outtacontrol said:


> Here's my babies!
> Gucci the standard poodle
> Bazle the sphynx
> Banx the bengal (he's my mum's at lives with her)
> Everyone's babies are sooo cute!!


 
Wow, what a stunning group!  I'm mostly a dog lover but I must say, those cats are really beautiful!


----------



## outtacontrol

duranie70 said:


> Hi Michele26, Winnie is going to be 7 in June, he is a cockatiel. he is a big whistler and thinks he is human. LOL He eats anything my DH and I eat (but no chocolate or avocado which could kill a cockatiel) This guy has eatn duck, steak, hamburgers, chicken, cheese, turkey... his favorite is pasta w/ tomato sauce and pizza! Then he gets red sauce on that white face. He takes showers with us about once a week.
> Loves to sit on a knee at night while we watch tv and preen himself.
> 
> We used to lock him in a cage at night to go to bed but A) sometimes he'd have night frights which are scary - its a cockatiel thing and B) At about 5:15am he would start screaming and screaming until I got up, opened the cage and he'd fly into the bedroom and sleep on the end of the bed! He needs to be with us. My hubby drilled a perch into the wall in the bedroom, hung a mirror there and I line underneath w/ papers and now he sleeps there. No more screaming and no more night frights.
> 
> He loves our feet for some reason, runs after them... sings to them... bites our toenails... its nuts! LOL
> 
> He also loves leather- if I yell, "NO" he thinks this must be the best. He has nipped a pair of leather sandals 20 times w/ that strong beak.. always goes for handles of my handbags. UGH. Then I buy him leather strings and what not, he won't touch it!


 
Your lil birdie sounds adorable! so cute and full of personality!


----------



## outtacontrol

roxies_mom said:


> Wow, what a stunning group! I'm mostly a dog lover but I must say, those cats are really beautiful!


 
Thanks roxies_mom! that's so kind of you to say! the baby in your avatar is ADORABLE!!! is that roxie?


----------



## roxies_mom

outtacontrol said:


> Thanks roxies_mom! that's so kind of you to say! the baby in your avatar is ADORABLE!!! is that roxie?


 
You're welcome.....and thank you!  The baby in my avatar is Puddin Bear....Roxie was my very first yorkie who was with me for 16 years....she's waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge......I have Puddin Bear, Peanut (chihuahua) and Sophie (silky) but, I'll always be roxies mom first!


----------



## boomie

outtacontrol said:


> Here's my babies!
> Gucci the standard poodle
> Bazle the sphynx
> Banx the bengal (he's my mum's at lives with her)
> Everyone's babies are sooo cute!!


My friend has a Bengal named Bax   He is SO talkative and has the softest coat.  Yours is beautiful.  Love your other critters too   Gucci is stylin'!


----------



## superBag




----------



## roxies_mom

superBag said:


>


 
Aw, such a cutie!


----------



## outtacontrol

boomie said:


> My friend has a Bengal named Bax  He is SO talkative and has the softest coat. Yours is beautiful. Love your other critters too  Gucci is stylin'!


 
oh I know. Bengal are sooo talkative. I have nick-named Banx "Bob Dylan" because of how his meows sound.. it's hillarious!
Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> This is my little girl



She's gorgeous!


----------



## lily25




----------



## STylerspal

Here are Little Steven Tyler - STyler the popsicle eater and
NASCAR Stella.


----------



## roxies_mom

STylerspal said:


> Here are Little Steven Tyler - STyler the popsicle eater and
> NASCAR Stella.


 

Great pics!! Very pretty cats!


----------



## roxies_mom

lily25 said:


>


 
Aw, she looks so sweet!  A lab?  Love them, they have such nice dispositions!


----------



## vuittonamour

ejsc55 said:


> This is Nigel, he is a little grayer in face now.


 
awwh, so cute. yeah that happens to beagles as they get to be a little middle aged  lol. i'm curious to see what dixie will look like with more white on her face, she's not even 2 yet though. ^^^ he still has a lot of black on his head though.


----------



## Gatorglam

*Hi!!! This is Charlie...the cutest doggie on the planet......You can tell from the avatar where I hang out.....:tpfrox:*


----------



## roxies_mom

Gatorglam said:


> *Hi!!! This is Charlie...the cutest doggie on the planet......You can tell from the avatar where I hang out.....:tpfrox:*


 

Gatorglam, are you in the swamp?  he he.........Charlie is the cutest dog, next to my Puddin Bear!    Really, he is so cute, looks like he has a great little personality!


----------



## lily25

roxies_mom said:


> Aw, she looks so sweet!  A lab?  Love them, they have such nice dispositions!


It's a male actually! He is 3 years old, and I agree Labs have the sweetest nature.


----------



## Necromancer

*ejsc55*, Nigel is a cutie.
*STylerspal*, your pics made me laugh. Love 'em.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I may have posted pic already but here's another one just in case. This is Avalanche, he's sort of taken over my sons room while is was in college


----------



## Loquita

Here's a pic of Mico, my Bichon baby, looking out the window (his favorite sport):


----------



## Kilala

LOREBUNDE said:


> I may have posted pic already but here's another one just in case. This is Avalanche, he's sort of taken over my sons room while is was in college



Too cute! You know, that bed might not be big enough for him. You might consider getting him a larger bed.


----------



## Brooke11

I love looking at all the animal pictures!
Here is one of my kitties, Delilah, in a flower pot:




Abby (cat) is my avatar.  I'll put a picture of her, Heidi, and Chloe later.
and my dogs, Cara and Emily (best friends )


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Love your two pics. Delilah is adorable.


----------



## lolas

Here is my beloved Lola SHe is an absolute doll....1st pic is at around 9wks with my youngest watching tv (they are inseparable!),then at about 16 wks and yesterday at 6mths. 
She is currently in intermediate training & making momma proud! BTW she is wearing a Coach collar in the last one


----------



## jhystle22

Here's my Raven..


----------



## tatertot

Here's a pic of my girl Nelly with my Bal Weekender in the yard


----------



## boomie

Nelly is a pretty girl...she just *looks* sweet.


----------



## Necromancer

*Tatertot*, what a fab pic of Nelly. Your bag's not bad either.


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

My baby Gucci...love him to pieces.







With a fresh puppy cut:





He loves the little floss thingy...


----------



## Loquita

Gucci and Nelly are _adorable_!!  I love pics of bags and pets...they are my faves, I must admit.  :shame:


----------



## Loquita

jhystle22 said:


> Here's my Raven..



_AWESOME_ t-shirt!!    Raven is a doll!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

tatertot said:


> Here's a pic of my girl Nelly with my Bal Weekender in the yard


 
Nelly reminds me of our Calvin......she's a pretty girl....Calvin would've loved her!  BTW...your Bal is a pretty gal too!


----------



## roxies_mom

JoJo_LV_Lover said:


> My baby Gucci...love him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a fresh puppy cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the little floss thingy...


 
Aw, Gucci is adorable!  I  yorkie babies!


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

Thank you ladies


----------



## KarraAnn

My Roomies Kitties, Maebee on the left and Tobias on the right.


----------



## bnjj

KarraAnn said:


> My Roomies Kitties, Maebee on the left and Tobias on the right.


 
Awwww!!


----------



## flashy.stems

omgoodnesss those kitties are adorable.. i like the name 'maebee' hehe.. maybe


----------



## roxies_mom

KarraAnn said:


> My Roomies Kitties, Maebee on the left and Tobias on the right.


 
What a sweet picture!


----------



## Michele26

KarraAnn said:


> My Roomies Kitties, Maebee on the left and Tobias on the right.



*KarraAnn*, they're so sweet...


----------



## awhitney

*This is the WHITNEY family!!*



*First to join our family was Ginger! *
*Ginger is a Golden Retriever and came to us when she was only 8 weeks old. She was the most adorable little puppy. 9 amazing years later, she has given us so much love and companionship. She has been through some tough times, nearly being killed when she was about 1 year old, when she chased a fox across the road. The vet said there was no hope for her, her pelvic and hip bones were both broken, and she suffered severe shock. We decided not to put her down, or get her surgery. We brought her home to nurse her back to health ourselves, or if God let it be, pass away peacefully at home. Like I said 9 years later she's still going strong! Ginger is suffers from mild arthritis, but she never shows it! She will always be my BABY!*












*Then came Smokey.. *
*Smokey was wandering the ditches in the country, a friend of my cousins found him, and wanted to give him a home! I could not resist his cute little face. Im sure he was only about 1 when we got him. Smokey is very different from any other cat..he has 7 TOES!! He was an amazing addition to our family. Im so happy he came to us. Smokey is about 3 now!*







*Next came Mya! *
*Mya was rescued from an Indian Reserve in Northern Ontario 2 years ago. She is part Husky and Alaskan Malamute. She was extremely mal-nuturished and helpless when she was found, with her brother, who were only about 6 weeks when found. I adopted her at 8 weeks, and she turned out to be the sweetest little girl ever! She stuck to Ginger like glue! and they have been best-friends ever since! Ginger trained her very well (ie. not going on the road, or leaving the property), Mya is very loyal and protective of our entire family. *
*Here she is with her bestfriend Ginger..*







*Last but not least is Sassy!*
*Sassy is about 4 and was my aunt and uncles cat, but then they moved from the country in Northern Ontario, to Ottawa..and they sent him to live with us! He thinks hes the king of the castle and walks around all macho lol. Hes a cutie and very cuddly! Sassy and Smokey DO NOT GET ALONG at all LOL. They constantly fight and bat at eachother, and they are both HUGE boys. But we love them both no-less! *







*Thanks so much for letting me share my amazing animal family!*


----------



## boomie

AWWWW!!  ^^ I love them all!  What wonderful pics and commentary   Ginger is a fighter!!  I'm so glad she made it!


----------



## awhitney

Thank you *boomie, *im so glad i found this sub-forum! im usually hanging out in the LV forum!



boomie said:


> AWWWW!! ^^ I love them all! What wonderful pics and commentary  Ginger is a fighter!! I'm so glad she made it!


----------



## roxies_mom

awhitney said:


> *This is the WHITNEY family!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *First to join our family was Ginger! *
> *Ginger is a Golden Retriever and came to us when she was only 8 weeks old. She was the most adorable little puppy. 9 amazing years later, she has given us so much love and companionship. She has been through some tough times, nearly being killed when she was about 1 year old, when she chased a fox across the road. The vet said there was no hope for her, her pelvic and hip bones were both broken, and she suffered severe shock. We decided not to put her down, or get her surgery. We brought her home to nurse her back to health ourselves, or if God let it be, pass away peacefully at home. Like I said 9 years later she's still going strong! Ginger is suffers from mild arthritis, but she never shows it! She will always be my BABY!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then came Smokey.. *
> *Smokey was wandering the ditches in the country, a friend of my cousins found him, and wanted to give him a home! I could not resist his cute little face. Im sure he was only about 1 when we got him. Smokey is very different from any other cat..he has 7 TOES!! He was an amazing addition to our family. Im so happy he came to us. Smokey is about 3 now!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next came Mya! *
> *Mya was rescued from an Indian Reserve in Northern Ontario 2 years ago. She is part Husky and Alaskan Malamute. She was extremely mal-nuturished and helpless when she was found, with her brother, who were only about 6 weeks when found. I adopted her at 8 weeks, and she turned out to be the sweetest little girl ever! She stuck to Ginger like glue! and they have been best-friends ever since! Ginger trained her very well (ie. not going on the road, or leaving the property), Mya is very loyal and protective of our entire family. *
> *Here she is with her bestfriend Ginger..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Last but not least is Sassy!*
> *Sassy is about 4 and was my aunt and uncles cat, but then they moved from the country in Northern Ontario, to Ottawa..and they sent him to live with us! He thinks hes the king of the castle and walks around all macho lol. Hes a cutie and very cuddly! Sassy and Smokey DO NOT GET ALONG at all LOL. They constantly fight and bat at eachother, and they are both HUGE boys. But we love them both no-less! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much for letting me share my amazing animal family!*


 
What a lovely fur family!  You are blessed!


----------



## awhitney

Thank you so much *roxies-mom*!


----------



## m1nime

awhitney - Love the stories about all your furbabies. They all look so happy, well loved and gorgeous!!


----------



## awhitney

Thanks so much!



m1nime said:


> awhitney - Love the stories about all your furbabies. They all look so happy, well loved and gorgeous!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Attached are my 2 pekingese!


----------



## Loquita

Sabinalynn said:


> Attached are my 2 pekingese!



_Gorgeous_ photo!  I  pekingese, I used to have a mixed breed pekingese/****zu...what a lovely pup, she was such a good girl!  

Do your dogs freak out when it thunders, too?


----------



## roxies_mom

Sabinalynn said:


> Attached are my 2 pekingese!


 
aw, they are so cute!!


----------



## boomie

Awwwww I love pekingeseseses!!!!!!  What are their names?


----------



## Arvuitton

Here's my teacup yorkie.. NOAH! &#9829; This pic was taken when we went to one of the national parks here in vegas. It was boring but it was fun watching Noah play around in the sand and he'd get it in his face heheh.


----------



## Loquita

GORGEOUS photo, *Arvuitton*!  You have a darling, darling pup!

You seriously should blow that pic up and frame it!


----------



## Arvuitton

ahh good idea Loquita! I'll probably do that today! (: 

thanks for the idea , hehe!


----------



## roxies_mom

Here's Puddin Bear.....she had to get shaved because she was so matted, but they gave her a puppy cut on her face.............she's my baby, but she's a little devil!


----------



## roxies_mom

Arvuitton said:


> Here's my teacup yorkie.. NOAH! &#9829; This pic was taken when we went to one of the national parks here in vegas. It was boring but it was fun watching Noah play around in the sand and he'd get it in his face heheh.


OMG, Noah is adorable.......


----------



## Arvuitton

thankss (: ugh i want a collar for him! but my mom's super asian and she's like omg nooo its gonna choke the puppy! hahahah


----------



## roxies_mom

Arvuitton said:


> thankss (: ugh i want a collar for him! but my mom's super asian and she's like omg nooo its gonna choke the puppy! hahahah


 
Yorkie puppies do have a problem sometimes with their espoghus, they can collapse....my yorkie Roxie had that problem occasionally and she would wheez and choke....so when they are little a harness is best especially if you are walking them on a leash.....my Puddie is older and she does fine with her collar....(it's a coach xs, she's spoiled he he!)  I never put her on a leash, when we go out, she goes in her travel bag and we have a fenced in yard so I don't worry......I also have an xs coach collar on my chihuahua and when I first put it on her, it looked like it was wearing her!  She's used to it now!


----------



## Arvuitton

ahh, I see haha.. Ugh I guess just a harness is good (:


----------



## GhstDreamer

Everyone here has such cute dogs and cats (then again what dog or cat isn't cute?) lol 
I love looking at animal pics!!!

Here is a pic of one of my turtles, Gooey who's smaller than Winny the other turtle. I love
reptiles and hopefully get myself a little dragon or lizard later on...






btw, he totally loves to hang onto the filter to feel the vibrations. He hates leaving the tank as well 
because sometimes I let him walk around but he doesn't seem to enjoy it.


----------



## roxies_mom

GhstDreamer said:


> Everyone here has such cute dogs and cats (then again what dog or cat isn't cute?) lol
> I love looking at animal pics!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my turtles, Gooey who's smaller than Winny the other turtle. I love
> reptiles and hopefully get myself a little dragon or lizard later on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*btw, he totally loves to hang onto the filter to feel the vibrations. He hates leaving the tank as well
> because sometimes I let him walk around but he doesn't seem to enjoy it.[/*_QUOTE]
> 
> funny how even turtles have little personalities!  how cute is that!


----------



## Loquita

Pretty turtle!!  I love his markings!


----------



## shockboogie

I took some photos of my little yorkie, Coco earlier today while we were playing around the house!


----------



## roxies_mom

shockboogie said:


> I took some photos of my little yorkie, Coco earlier today while we were playing around the house!



So darn cute, Coco could be a calendar girl!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *roxies_mom*! Hmm... you just gave me an idea... maybe I'll brush up on my photography and make a Coco calendar for next year!!! Heehee!

I got trigger happy again this afternoon and decided to take a few more pics. Here are a few.. with my DH too!


----------



## roxies_mom

shockboogie said:


> Thanks *roxies_mom*! Hmm... you just gave me an idea... maybe I'll brush up on my photography and make a Coco calendar for next year!!! Heehee!
> 
> I got trigger happy again this afternoon and decided to take a few more pics. Here are a few.. with my DH too!


 
That face is so cute!!!  Makes me want another puppy!  As much as my DH loves "big" dogs...(he had a Golden Retriever when we met) he is the first to cuddle with the yorkies!!    Keep posting.....I love  your pics!!!


----------



## Loquita

I  all the pics of Coco!!  They are gorgeous...she looks like a doll!!


----------



## lucywife

My Contessa, she is still a baby


----------



## boomie

I love all the pics!  Coco is so cute and Contessa is a beautiful kitty   And turtles!  I love turtles!

Here's Dusty after being groomed at Groomingdales!  They floofed him up and trimmed his little paws, tush and undercarriage   In this pic he just finished mouthing off at us for taking him to be groomed.  They put a Care Bears scarf on him and I nearly died from the cuteness:


----------



## roxies_mom

boomie said:


> I love all the pics! Coco is so cute and Contessa is a beautiful kitty  And turtles! I love turtles!
> 
> Here's Dusty after being groomed at Groomingdales! They floofed him up and trimmed his little paws, tush and undercarriage  In this pic he just finished mouthing off at us for taking him to be groomed. They put a Care Bears scarf on him and I nearly died from the cuteness:


 
what a pretty boy!  don't you love 'em after they're groomed?  they're always so soft.....


----------



## awhitney

Boomie, Dusty is adorable!! i love that carebears scarf too!



boomie said:


> Here's Dusty after being groomed at Groomingdales! They floofed him up and trimmed his little paws, tush and undercarriage  In this pic he just finished mouthing off at us for taking him to be groomed. They put a Care Bears scarf on him and I nearly died from the cuteness:


----------



## lucywife

*boomie *


> I nearly died from the cuteness


  Yes, Contessa agrees, she is helping me to type


----------



## boomie

lucywife said:


> *boomie *  Yes, Contessa agrees, she is helping me to type


Lol...too funny   Is she an Abyssinian?  She looks very exotic.


----------



## lucywife

boomie said:


> Lol...too funny  Is she an Abyssinian? She looks very exotic.


 Yep, she is an Abyssinian, very busy little person 
I love her very much.
My mom passed not too long ago ( in May) and my husband decided to get a kitten for me. It really helps. That tiny open-hearted being in my hands makes me want to live again.


----------



## Michele26

lucywife said:


> Yep, she is an Abyssinian, very busy little person
> I love her very much.
> My mom passed not too long ago ( in May) and my husband decided to get a kitten for me. It really helps. That tiny open-hearted being in my hands makes me want to live again.



*lucywife*


----------



## boomie

lucywife said:


> Yep, she is an Abyssinian, very busy little person
> I love her very much.
> My mom passed not too long ago ( in May) and my husband decided to get a kitten for me. It really helps. That tiny open-hearted being in my hands makes me want to live again.


Omg, I'm so sorry   My condolences.

Aren't pets wonderful therapy?  She's a beautiful kitty.


----------



## cjy

boomie said:


> I love all the pics! Coco is so cute and Contessa is a beautiful kitty  And turtles! I love turtles!
> 
> Here's Dusty after being groomed at Groomingdales! They floofed him up and trimmed his little paws, tush and undercarriage  In this pic he just finished mouthing off at us for taking him to be groomed. They put a Care Bears scarf on him and I nearly died from the cuteness:


  He has the SWEETEST face! I would love to see him mounthing off!!!! Was he screaming "get this damn scarf the hell off me'
His coloring is just gorgeous. You know how I feel about their eyes. What fluffy tushes they have as well.


----------



## boomie

cjy said:


> He has the SWEETEST face! I would love to see him mounthing off!!!! Was he screaming "get this damn scarf the hell off me'
> His coloring is just gorgeous. You know how I feel about their eyes. What fluffy tushes they have as well.


Thank you   Lol...his tush is unbearably cute!  Here he is mouthing off at us...this pic was taken right before the other one:






Rotten little guy   He's so silly.


----------



## zoesma

originally posted by lucywife *My mom passed not too long ago ( in May) and my husband decided to get a kitten for me. It really helps. That tiny open-hearted being in my hands makes me want to live again.*

I just wanted to say that you kitten is adorable.....
my mom passed away two years ago and i still think about her everyday and often cry for her almost everyday....my heart goes out to you for your loss and i hope that the healing comes soon....i totally understand how you feel....


----------



## lucywife

Thank you very much,* zoesma *
Thank you, all, for your kindness.


----------



## ahertz

I love seeing everyone's cute pictures!

Here's my new kitten, GOB (pronounced Jobe). He's adorable and intense!


----------



## Voodoo

Duke & my DD.  Having his head in her lap isn't good enough. He has to hold hands, too


----------



## Voodoo

ahertz said:


> I love seeing everyone's cute pictures!
> 
> Here's my new kitten, GOB (pronounced Jobe). He's adorable and intense!


 
He is adorable.....and he looks *big!*


----------



## zoesma

ahertz said:


> I love seeing everyone's cute pictures!
> 
> Here's my new kitten, GOB (pronounced Jobe). He's adorable and intense!


 

what a FUZZBALL!!!!!!!!!! too cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Boomie, he's so handsome! 
ahertz, your kitten is precious!


----------



## ahertz

Thanks Zoesma and Sweetpea83!

Here's another photo...you can see that he's destroying our furniture!


----------



## zoesma

OMG too cute....i will be in the same boat tomorrow...but with two kittens!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ahertz said:


> Thanks Zoesma and Sweetpea83!
> 
> Here's another photo...you can see that he's destroying our furniture!


----------



## LinaFelina

This is my little tiger, Hobbes.  He's a troublemaker and hates everyone except me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, he's cute!


----------



## NagaJolokia

lucywife said:


> My Contessa, she is still a baby


 

She looks like a mountain lion w/ the combo of  the facial features and the coat! So very pretty.


----------



## Necromancer

*ahertz*, that last pic you posted is just toooooo cute.
I also love the pics by *boomie*, *voodoo*, *lucywife* and *LinaFelina*.


----------



## ahertz

Thanks! I have a bunch more but I don't want to bore everyone to tears with my kitten infatuation!


----------



## boomie

^^I think you've come to the one place here where noone would be bored of more kitty pics!


----------



## Necromancer

ahertz said:


> Thanks! I have a bunch more but I don't want to bore everyone to tears with my kitten infatuation!


 
Bored of kitten pics? Not me. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Not bored here either...bring it!


----------



## mv_envy

*mY BARBIE AND KENN... LOL* I just love these little rascals....


----------



## boomie

Ahhh, Barbie and Ken are too cute!!


----------



## mv_envy

^^^ thank you!


----------



## Sharkbait

Some recent ones of Ayrton.











"hey this kinda looks like me"






No dummy, that's a Great Dane.


----------



## boomie

Sharkbait said:


> Some recent ones of Ayrton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey this kinda looks like me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy, that's a Great Dane.


That does it.  I need a Rhodesian Ridgeback.  He's SO handsome!


----------



## Sharkbait

boomie said:


> That does it.  I need a Rhodesian Ridgeback.  He's SO handsome!



Thanks!  Ridgebacks are very, very interesting creatures - unlike any dog I've had (and I've had 5). Not for the faint of heart or the first time dog owner, that's for sure! They have some interesting needs and oddities!  But man, the counter-surfing, ridiculously high prey drive, the vocalizing, the $100 on food a month, obedience classes, lure coursing costs and 5 mile walks/runs 2x a day are worth every bit.  Once you live with a Ridgeback, no other dog will do.  They have such personalities and bring such joy.  You'll laugh all day long with a Ridgie.


----------



## boomie

Oooh...I'm rather lazy, even for my little Aussie   That's a lot of exercise, but I can see it pays off!  He's gorgeous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ayrton, is so handsome!!


----------



## zoesma

your ridgeback is gorgeous!!! i was considering getting one years ago...but yes,,,they need an experienced owner and at that time i wasnt...lol....
BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

mv_envy said:


> *mY BARBIE AND KENN... LOL* I just love these little rascals....


 
They are so cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

Sharkbait said:


> Some recent ones of Ayrton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey this kinda looks like me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy, that's a Great Dane.


 
Wow, what a handsome boy!


----------



## SydNomie

Here are my pets Sydney (the 10 year old cat) and Nomie (the 5 month old Alaskan Malamute) (:


----------



## roxies_mom

SydNomie said:


> Here are my pets Sydney (the 10 year old cat) and Nomie (the 5 month old Alaskan Malamute) (:
> 
> View attachment 832791
> 
> 
> View attachment 832792
> 
> 
> View attachment 832793
> 
> 
> View attachment 832794


 
They're both beautiful....they both have such unusal markings on their faces........


----------



## boomie

Oooh...Nomie is so fluffy!  Beautiful malamute!  And Sydney in the mirror...too cute.


----------



## lucywife

NagaJolokia said:


> She looks like a mountain lion w/ the combo of the facial features and the coat! So very pretty.


Thank you! 
There are some more
That's my husband's hairy hand 








"Are you talking to me?!"


----------



## boomie

^^She looks so soft and sleek!  What a gorgeous kitty...and what big ears she has


----------



## jennalovesbags

Just wanted to share some pics. Copyrighted by JC Photography. Please do not reproduce.


----------



## jennalovesbags

"Toby"

Copyrighted by JC Photography. Please do not reproduce.


----------



## Michele26

Sharkbait said:


> Some recent ones of Ayrton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey this kinda looks like me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy, that's a Great Dane.



*Sharkbait*, he's a beautiful dog...and look at those paws! OMG they're huge...

I love looking at everyone's pictures...all so cute...


----------



## SydNomie

roxies_mom said:


> They're both beautiful....they both have such *unusal markings on their faces*........


 
yes they do, thats what everybody loves about them, they love Sydneys "moustache" and Nomies diamond on her nose (which isn't actually a diamond as the top part is a scar!)


----------



## lily25

This is not my doggy, mine died a month ago, and we went to the his favorite beach to swim. We were there just 2 days before he left for heaven.
So... When we arrived this lovely poodle was there with her owner, swimming and playing! We had a terrific time together!











 I know my puppy would be proud and happy to see me play with other water loving puppies!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ That's one very cute and happy dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree, necro!


----------



## lucywife

*Sharkbait *, what a beautiful creature!


----------



## zoesma

lucywife said:


> Thank you!
> There are some more
> That's my husband's hairy hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you talking to me?!"


 

you kitty is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! i love the coloring...she really looks like a mini mountain lion!!


----------



## rdgldy

Everyone's pets are wonderful!
Here are my 2 coton de tulear, Teddy (3) and Chloe (1).


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ OMG, they're so adorable!!! *_


----------



## roxies_mom

rdgldy said:


> Everyone's pets are wonderful!
> Here are my 2 coton de tulear, Teddy (3) and Chloe (1).


 
Yes, they are adorable!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, ladies!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is my Mei-Mei she is a spoiled I mean well loved 7 year old Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## roxies_mom

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is my Mei-Mei she is a spoiled I mean well loved 7 year old Yorkshire Terrier


 
Oh my gosh, I am in Yorkie Love!  She's so cute!  Can I have her?  jkjk!!


----------



## mymeimei02

^^^
Thanks I always had Yorkies she is my 3rd one  Super smart actually too smart I think she trained us to give her lots of treats 
Here are more recent pics after her summer hair cut.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^wow! i love her!!! she's so cute

here's some recent pics of my Star


----------



## axcelle

Here are my six - all rescues!

Mugsy and Nate are first, we rescued them as kittens (littermates), they are 8 now and big boys, Nate is 16 lbs and Muggles (yes he is the original, way before HP!) is 18lbs - DSH gray tabbies






This is Loki, we rescued him as a puppy, he is 5 now, 70lbs - Golden/Akita/Collie/German Shep mix






This is Pixie, he was a stray we brought in at 9mo old, he is 4 now, 8lbs - DLH orange tabby






And here is Brindy, we rescued her at age 1.5, she is 4 now, 70lbs - Walker Hound and Staffordshire mix






Last but not least is Teddy, a stray we rescued at age 1, he is 3 now, 85lbs - Pit mix






And those are my furkids!


----------



## axcelle

I just realized the the picture of Mugs and Nate, while cute, is the only one where they are not looking at the camera so this should help...now you can see their faces!

Mugsy:






Nate:


----------



## Sweetpea83

axcelle, your babies are soooo cute!!


----------



## axcelle

Thank you *sweetpea*! I'm so glad I found this forum


----------



## Necromancer

Look at all your critters, *axcelle*. They're all gorgeous...and lucky too by the sounds of it. Kudos to your for rescuing them all. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## Necromancer

*mymeimei02*, Mei-Mei is adorable.
*rdgldy*, Teddy and Chloe are such cutie pies.


----------



## axcelle

Necromancer said:


> Look at all your critters, *axcelle*. They're all gorgeous...and lucky too by the sounds of it. Kudos to your for rescuing them all. The world needs more people like you.


 
Aww thanks *Necromancer*! I wish I had room for more. My husband and I plan on retiring on a minifarm which belongs to his family and turning it into a rescue shelter as well as retirement home for "unadoptables" . It's a big dream but hopefully we'll get there one day!


----------



## AllieLOVE




----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hehe, cute, *AllieLOVE*.
*axcelle*, that sounds like a wonderful thing to do. I hope it happens.


----------



## axcelle

*Allielove* that's adorable. I wish there were clothes big enough for my beasties!

*Necromancer* you and me both!


----------



## AllieLOVE

Thank you girlys!

*axcelle*, i went to petco, and saw that they have clothes up to size XXL for dogs.

=D


----------



## axcelle

AllieLOVE said:


> Thank you girlys!
> 
> *axcelle*, i went to petco, and saw that they have clothes up to size XXL for dogs.
> 
> =D


 
The thing they don't tell you on the packaging it that at that point, should he or she choose to, your dog is big enough to drag you out in public naked to embarass you in revenge


----------



## notmuch

What cute pets!
this is my Mini Weener, Phil Collins...he didnt care much for the panda head, but it sure was funny!


----------



## axcelle

Awww that's adorable *notmuch*, and I love his name! What's the story on that?


----------



## Necromancer

Hehe, Phil Collins, what a cutie. Yeah, how did he get that name, *notmuch*?


----------



## notmuch

I really couldn't think of a name I liked, so I named him after the musician I like, I just thought it was funny and it was the only name my bf and I could agree on...I just end up calling him phillip now


----------



## axcelle

That's awesome


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks for explaining his name, *notmuch*. Isn't it funny what and how we name some of our pets? Ha, that's a thread all on its own.


----------



## bnjj

notmuch said:


> I really couldn't think of a name I liked, so I named him after the musician I like, I just thought it was funny and it was the only name my bf and I could agree on...I just end up calling him phillip now


 
I just read this and one second later Phil Collins came on the radio.


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton always gets all the attention, because he's a rarer breed, but my mutt Bow looking pretty after her "spa day!"


----------



## axcelle

What adorable puppies! And I have a softspot for the mutts, I personally am more drawn to Bow's look


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^They are both really cute, sharkbait!


----------



## Sharkbait

axcelle said:


> What adorable puppies! And I have a softspot for the mutts, I personally am more drawn to Bow's look



Thanks!  Bow is 10 years old!  She was the dog I got when I was single right out of college. We sort of learned the ins and outs of dog training together. She's adopted from the Humane Society and is the sweetest girl ever.  So gentle, doesn't need a leash, listens, has the best temperment ever....except around other dogs.  She's MEAN!  She likes Ayrton, but around other dogs, she's loud and scary sounding.  She has a lot of fear aggression around stranger dogs, so it's her way of saying "GET AWAY FROM MY PACK."  When I got her, dog socialization wasn't emphasized, so she never learned how to do the whole "sniffy-sniff butt" thing and it shows.  It's totally my fault, but we've learned.  Around people though?  OMG, she couldn't be any better.  It's strange.


----------



## axcelle

Sharkbait said:


> Thanks! Bow is 10 years old! She was the dog I got when I was single right out of college. We sort of learned the ins and outs of dog training together. She's adopted from the Humane Society and is the sweetest girl ever. So gentle, doesn't need a leash, listens, has the best temperment ever....except around other dogs. She's MEAN! She likes Ayrton, but around other dogs, she's loud and scary sounding. She has a lot of fear aggression around stranger dogs, so it's her way of saying "GET AWAY FROM MY PACK." When I got her, dog socialization wasn't emphasized, so she never learned how to do the whole "sniffy-sniff butt" thing and it shows. It's totally my fault, but we've learned. Around people though? OMG, she couldn't be any better. It's strange.


 
You totally get it, she has a people pack with a dog in it  . She is very sprightly for 10! Wow! You've kept her young and happy, and it really shows. All mine are rescues too (I posted pics a few posts up from yours).  And they are both beautiful dogs, no offense meant to Ayrton  Is he a Vizsla?


----------



## Sharkbait

Axcelle - your rescues are adorable!!  Mutts are the greatest aren't they?! It's like they know they got a second chance and are so appreciative!

Ayrton is a Rhodesian Ridgeback...pure bred and pure attitude!


----------



## Lakritze

Ayrton is beautiful and so is Bow. My neighbors always have Ridgebacks and they are quite popular here. I love that breed and all I've ever met were wonderful dogs.


----------



## axcelle

Ahhh now I can see the ridgeback


----------



## Necromancer

They're both so cute, *Sharkbait*.


----------



## lucywife

Here we go, posing for mama




Gained 2Lbs in 4 weeks, I'm very glad about that.


----------



## Michele26

lucywife said:


> Here we go, posing for mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gained 2Lbs in 4 weeks, I'm very glad about that.



*Lucywife*, beautiful cat....Did you know we have a thread devoted to cats and the people who love them? Come and post there too...


----------



## axcelle

Such pretty eyes and beautiful coat color!


----------



## Lakritze

Lucywife, what a beautiful cat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita! What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> *Lucywife*, beautiful cat....Did you know we have a thread devoted to cats and the people who love them? Come and post there too...


Thank you, I will for sure 
Thank you, all, for sweet words to my baby, she's my precious little monster.


----------



## floridasun8

Pic #1 is my boy Freedom (5 1/2 years)
Pic #2 is my girl Glory (will be 7 in September)


----------



## axcelle

Awww I love them both *floridasun*! They are beautiful!


----------



## axcelle

This thread inspired me to take new pics of my kids, so I just took all these this afternoon...

Pixie:






Mugsy:





Loki:





Nate:





Brindy:





Teddy:





Phew! And that's all folks!


----------



## boomie

Aw.....Floridasun and Axcelle, I love the pics!!!  Love love love all your critters 

And lucywife, you cat is so stunning.  Just stunning.....

Sharkbait, I love Bow...not quite the fierce snarling Bow, but the pretty, manicured one 

And anyone I didn't mention (I apologize!)...I love the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## axcelle

Thanks *boomie*! I was inspired to take new pics by all the lovely babies on this thread


----------



## Sweetpea83

florida, they are both so gorgeous!!
axcelle, love the photos of your babies!


----------



## Necromancer

I love all of the pics you've posted, *florida*, *lucy* and *axcelle*. Gorgeous animals, every single one of them.


----------



## axcelle

Thank you *sweetpea* and *Necro*, I will try to keep taking more updated pics


----------



## Lakritze

I love your pets, *axcelle*! Great pictures and they show so much personality!




My Amy is now 11 months old.


----------



## floridasun8

Amy is gorgeous!!!!  I love everyone's pet shots.   They all seem like very loved, beautiful animals.

That pic of Amy at the fence cracked me up.   Is she waiting for someone to come home?


----------



## Lakritze

Thank you, floridasun. She is always waiting for people to pet her. She saw a delivery guy at the neighbor's house and she knew he would come over to cuddle her. Her whole behind starts to wiggle as soon as somebody comes up to the fence.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Amy is so pretty!


----------



## axcelle

^ Oh I love wiggly pet-me butt  Amy is too cute!!


----------



## 5981kristin

Hi all,
I am so happy to have found this forum, seeing as I'm obsessed with my animals!  Ok, here they all are...

Simon is my oldest, he's a 5 year old Chihuahua and was my first pet I'd ever owned on my own







Zoey was the second pet I got, she's a 3 year old Pomeranian 











Harold is 10 months and he is a Mini Schnauzer.  We (my boyfriend and I) rescued him from a puppy mill






Rigley is the fourth dog we got.  He's a 5 month old  Chihuahua that currently weighs 2 pounds and probably won't get bigger than 3-4 pounds











And finally is Leon, a 4 month old Bengal kitten











And that is it!  NO more pets, although I would love to rescue any and every animal I could!


----------



## InstantKarma

Your cat is ready to jump in the last picture!


----------



## axcelle

Oh gosh they are soooo tiny! So cute! Congrats and good job on all the recues  
Even my smallest cat is bigger than all your dogs LOL


----------



## 5981kristin

axcelle said:


> Oh gosh they are soooo tiny! So cute! Congrats and good job on all the recues
> Even my smallest cat is bigger than all your dogs LOL



I know!  They all together probably equal one big dog.  Harold the mini Schnauzer is actually quite big compared to the others, I think he's a little "heavy", the breed's weight taps out at 18 pounds and he's a whopping 28!


----------



## Sweetpea83

5981kristin, you have a great heart! Your furbabies are adorable..I especially love Harold and Leon!!


----------



## axcelle

5981kristin said:


> I know! They all together probably equal one big dog. Harold the mini Schnauzer is actually quite big compared to the others, I think he's a little "heavy", the breed's weight taps out at 18 pounds and he's a whopping 28!


 
Good for him LOL! I take it all back, he outweighs my cats  

I have 272lbs of animals, I just added it up  .


----------



## axcelle

*Sweetpea* your avatar is amazing! Where is that?


----------



## 5981kristin

Sweetpea83 said:


> 5981kristin, you have a great heart! Your furbabies are adorable..I especially love Harold and Leon!!



Thanks so much.  They are all such great little members of the family.  Harold is just the sweetest most loving dog, he really is a little man in a fur outfit.  Leon is the coolest cat, he's very much like a dog, in fact I believe he thinks he _is_ one of he dogs.  He barks and chews on dog bones and prefers to play with dog toys over his cat toys, it's pretty comical.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's too cute, 5981kristin!

axcelle, thanks..the place in my avatar is in Montana..we were there recently in July. It's so beautiful and peaceful there.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Their all sooooo cute


----------



## Ruby732

A bit of a tootsie roll, my Maltese Choo.  What a hair day she is having!


----------



## Ruby732

My 13 year old cat, Maggie.


----------



## axcelle

Oh Ruby they are adorable!!!

MONTANA wow...I would love to visit one day, where was this?


----------



## Necromancer

*Ruby*, you have a cute dog and such a pretty cat. Maggie looks great for 13.
*Kristen*, your dogs are cute too. Your kitty has beautiful markings. Love that last pic of Leon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute babies, Ruby!

axcelle, you should visit! It was like a 30 or so minute drive from Missoula.


----------



## kbela1

My Maltese baby.


----------



## Lakritze

Ruby, Choo and Maggie are too cute!


----------



## axcelle

What a precious Maltie!


----------



## axcelle

*Sweetpea* thanks for the info! I would really love to visit Montana, maybe this would be a good vacation next summer. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Jeannam2008

desiuny said:


> My new girl Skye!!
> Me and my hubby are in love with her. We can't get enough. She is super affectionate and smart.


  Wow! She is gorgeous, and those eyes,


----------



## debpie

^I agree! Even her cute nose is adorable!  What breed is she?


----------



## axcelle

Well howdy *deb*! 

That is one cute puppy and WOW what pretty eyes!


----------



## debpie

^Hello!  How are ya gal?  I agree, her eyes are amazing!


----------



## Necromancer

*desiuny*, your Skye is just way too cute.


----------



## PANda_USC

It's my bear bear Princess being silly as usual!


----------



## gotbighair

^G, your yorkie is so cute!!  

Here is my french bulldog "Baguette"


----------



## Lakritze

OMG, your Frenchie is adorable. I love Baguettes face. I would love to have a Frenchie as a friend for my Am. Bulldog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gotbighair, your frenchie is adorable!!


----------



## gotbighair

*Lakritze* and *Sweetpea83*, thanks!!    Here's a pic of Baguette when he was a puppy (he's irritated b/c I woke him up from a nap)!


----------



## roxies_mom

gotbighair said:


> *Lakritze* and *Sweetpea83*, thanks!!  Here's a pic of Baguette when he was a puppy (he's irritated b/c I woke him up from a nap)!


 
I want to rub his belly!     He's soooooo cute!


----------



## gotbighair

^Thanks!!  Don't you just love his rolls?  And he STILL sits like that!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gotbighair said:


> *Lakritze* and *Sweetpea83*, thanks!!    Here's a pic of Baguette when he was a puppy (he's irritated b/c I woke him up from a nap)!



Soooo cute!!


----------



## mymeimei02

gotbighair your frenchie is sooo cute love the belly rolls


----------



## Lakritze

gotbighair, Baguettes baby picture is too cute.   He looks so sleepy. Makes me want to kuddle him.


----------



## oogiewoogie

*Baguette & Skye are soo adorable!! Very beautiful pups! *

Here's our newest addition at 7 weeks...

*"Miso" the Shih-tzu-Poo*


----------



## roxies_mom

oogiewoogie said:


> *Baguette & Skye are soo adorable!! Very beautiful pups! *
> 
> Here's our newest addition at 7 weeks...
> 
> *"Miso" the Shih-tzu-Poo*


 
aw, she's so tiny!  how old is she in these pics?  oops...7 weeks, sorry, I missed that!  she's a very cute baby!!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Here is my Chihuahua Spike 










Please ignore the messy background, we were cleaning out the garage :shame:


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> Here is my Chihuahua Spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the messy background, we were cleaning out the garage :shame:


 
Let's fix Spike up with my Peanut.....he's so handsome, she's needs a boyfriend!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> Let's fix Spike up with my Peanut.....he's so handsome, she's needs a boyfriend!


 
Aww thanks  Haha yes we should fix them up! Both of your dogs are cute! I love Peanut's color, I rarely see light colored Chihuahuas.


----------



## Necromancer

*BagGirl*, I just love that last pic of Spike...he's smiling for the camera.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Necromancer said:


> *BagGirl*, I just love that last pic of Spike...he's smiling for the camera.


 Thank you 
I'm rather lucky that I got these shots of him, usually he's busy running around or chasing a fly


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> Aww thanks  Haha yes we should fix them up! Both of your dogs are cute! I love Peanut's color, I rarely see light colored Chihuahuas.


 
Thanks BagGirl!  I think Peanut is that color because she's not a purebread...... but we love her anyway!  The dog with her is Sophie, she's a silky and the alpha dog in the house.....and Puddin Bear is my avatar......we love little ankle biters!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> Thanks BagGirl! I think Peanut is that color because she's not a purebread...... but we love her anyway! The dog with her is Sophie, she's a silky and the alpha dog in the house.....and Puddin Bear is my avatar......we love little ankle biters!


 They are adorable! We don't think Spike is a purebred either, we think he's half pig! Seriously, he makes a grunting pig sound whenever he's happy! He makes me laugh


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> They are adorable! We don't think Spike is a purebred either, we think he's half pig! Seriously, he makes a grunting pig sound whenever he's happy! He makes me laugh


 
Does Spike like to burrow?  Peanut burrows into DH's pillow, between the pillow and pillowcase!  Crazy little dog.....Puddin Bear is the one that grunts like a piglet!  But we love our fur babies....don't we!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> Does Spike like to burrow? Peanut burrows into DH's pillow, between the pillow and pillowcase! Crazy little dog.....Puddin Bear is the one that grunts like a piglet! But we love our fur babies....don't we!


 Spike is a digger. He LOVES to dig up the dirt in our backyard and just lay in it. Thankfully he hasn't gotten into the roses, yet. Filling the holes back up is tedious, but I love him anyway


----------



## bagshopr

Dinah, our orange tabby, is my avatar pic.  She is 4 years old and bipolar.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dinah is beautiful!! I have an orange tabby as well!


----------



## Sabinalynn

My 2 pekingese


----------



## roxies_mom

Sabinalynn said:


> My 2 pekingese


 
Oh my gosh, they are adorable!!!


----------



## Necromancer

What a cute pic of them, *Sabinalynn*.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Sabinalynn said:


> My 2 pekingese


 


OOO how adorable!!!! That just made my day!! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks!!!:d


----------



## basicandorganic

This is my dog. Sorry for the bad picture, haha, it's the only one I have on this computer. 
He's a beagle/springer spaniel mix and he's 7 years old. :3


----------



## roxies_mom

basicandorganic said:


> This is my dog. Sorry for the bad picture, haha, it's the only one I have on this computer.
> He's a beagle/springer spaniel mix and he's 7 years old. :3


 
aw, I love his red sox!


----------



## Sharkbait

Couple recent ones of my boy!  He's in his first dog show on Labour Day!







And out to lunch...scary how his head is perfect "food stealing" height!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Love that last pic. It sure looks like he has his eye on something on the table.


----------



## boomie

Gah, he's gorgeous!  Handsome boy!


----------



## Dixie79

Here is my littel baby boy... We had a really cold summer, so he nede a blancket on the boat

His name is Stuart Little and he is a 7 years old Jack Russel Terrier


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Dixie79 said:


> Here is my littel baby boy... We had a really cold summer, so he nede a blancket on the boat
> 
> His name is Stuart Little and he is a 7 years old Jack Russel Terrier



*He is soo adorable!!! He looks very warm and cozy in this picture.*


----------



## roxies_mom

Dixie79 said:


> Here is my littel baby boy... We had a really cold summer, so he nede a blancket on the boat
> 
> His name is Stuart Little and he is a 7 years old Jack Russel Terrier


 
He is so cute.....how do you get him to sit still on the boat?  I've never seen a Jack Russell that could sit still for even a minute.    My girlfriend's Jack is constantly jumping!


----------



## Dixie79

Hi. Yeah, he is a sweetie..

He loves to lay on the boat, just sleeping, or standing in the front looking at ewerything that happens. 

He is ON or OFF, nothing in between... And on the boat he is mostly off, thank god.


----------



## Designer_Love

This is Sunshine (aka: sunny) my Golden Retriever


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Designer_Love said:


> This is Sunshine (aka: sunny) my Golden Retriever


 What a beautiful dog! I love her coat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunshine is beautiful!


----------



## Necromancer

*Designer_Love*, your Sunshine is so beautiful.


----------



## roxies_mom

What a beautiful dog Sunny is!!


----------



## floridasun8

Designer_Love said:


> This is Sunshine (aka: sunny) my Golden Retriever



She is beautiful!!  I have 2 goldens myself and they are the love of my life!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sunshine is gorgeous!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## dallas

Here are our beloved Andy (Greyhound), Mack (Pit Bull) and his sister Fifi:


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Awww, look at them all sunning themselves. I love it.


----------



## Lakritze

dallas, I love, love, love your dogs and what a great picture.


----------



## dallas

Aww, thank you *Lakritze*. I'm a bit partial to them myself. 

*Necromancer*, they love nothing more than to sprawl out on the deck and catch the sun. Half their luck, I say.


----------



## miu miu1

This is Paulchen, my Jack-Russel-Chihuahua Mix


----------



## Sharkbait

Some pics from todays romp in the ballpark and our hike


----------



## Sweetpea83

miu miu1 said:


> This is Paulchen, my Jack-Russel-Chihuahua Mix



Wow, what an interesting mix! He's a cutie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great pics, sharkbait!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

miu miu1 said:


> This is Paulchen, my Jack-Russel-Chihuahua Mix


 He's adorable! He also looks like a bit German Shepard


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I thought that as well, baggirl.


----------



## miu miu1

*BagGirl158* said:


> He's adorable! He also looks like a bit German Shepard



Lots of people ask me if he´s a German Shepard Puppy.
Tihs is him as a puppy, he´s the one on the right.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh how cute!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

miu miu1 said:


> Lots of people ask me if he´s a German Shepard Puppy.
> Tihs is him as a puppy, he´s the one on the right.


 Adorable


----------



## Necromancer

miu miu1 said:


> Tihs is him as a puppy, he´s the one on the right.


 
Awww, how cute are they both?


----------



## lazeny

This is my dog DeeDee, she's a 10yo mixed Pom.


----------



## roxies_mom

lazeny said:


> This is my dog DeeDee, she's a 10yo mixed Pom.


 
she's very cute!!


----------



## miu miu1

lazeny, she´s so cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

miu miu1 said:


> This is Paulchen, my Jack-Russel-Chihuahua Mix


 
Miu, I thought Paulchen was part shepard too!!   He's a handsome boy!  I have a chihuahua - terrier mix, but she looks more chihuahua.....they sure are a funny mix!!


----------



## miu miu1

roxies_mom said:


> Miu, I thought Paulchen was part shepard too!!   He's a handsome boy!  I have a chihuahua - terrier mix, but she looks more chihuahua.....they sure are a funny mix!!



He´s really big for a chihuahua-mix, I was suprised myself when he did´nt stop growing.
I was actually doubting if there really was a chihuahua in him, but then I saw the cover of "Beverly Hills Chihuahua" and, yeah, he´s a chihuahua.


----------



## blue996

This is my newly adopted pup Abby.  I work at a Humane Society and she was brought in after the owners were reported for cruelty.  She had a badly broken leg that was left for months with no vet care (we sent her for surgery) and she was very matted and neglected.

I fell in love with her so I knew I had to bring her home forever.  She is a 5 year old toy poodle cross and such a love bug!  Here is a before picture and some once I adopted her:


----------



## roxies_mom

blue996 said:


> This is my newly adopted pup Abby. I work at a Humane Society and she was brought in after the owners were reported for cruelty. She had a badly broken leg that was left for months with no vet care (we sent her for surgery) and she was very matted and neglected.
> 
> I fell in love with her so I knew I had to bring her home forever. She is a 5 year old toy poodle cross and such a love bug! Here is a before picture and some once I adopted her:


 
She is beautiful and such a lucky girl.  God bless you for saving her!  Abby will love you forever!


----------



## Sweetpea83

blue, she looks so sweet!!


----------



## carlinha

kaya (white english bull terrier) and sammy (viszla mix)


----------



## blue996

Abby is a sweetheart!  I love looking at everyone's photos on here of loved animals.  I see far too many at work who need owners like all of you!


----------



## Lakritze

carlinha, your dogs are too cute. I love Kaya!


blue, Abby looks like a very sweet little girl. Thank you for adopting her. 




My cat Murre thinks Amy needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Ha, how cute.
*carlinha*, your Sammy looks like he's smiling for the camera.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^^What a sweet photo, Lakritze!


----------



## Sweetpea83

carlinha said:


> kaya (white english bull terrier) and sammy (viszla mix)




How cute!


----------



## helpchow

blue996 said:


> This is my newly adopted pup Abby. I work at a Humane Society and she was brought in after the owners were reported for cruelty. She had a badly broken leg that was left for months with no vet care (we sent her for surgery) and she was very matted and neglected.
> 
> I fell in love with her so I knew I had to bring her home forever. She is a 5 year old toy poodle cross and such a love bug! Here is a before picture and some once I adopted her:


 
Abby is so cute.  Bless you for taking her in. Wishing you many years of happiness with her.


----------



## Michele26

*blue996*  God bless you for giving that sweet baby a forever home. 

Your cat is so unfazed sleeping on the cushion above Abby...


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Some more pics of Spike


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> Some more pics of Spike


 
I just love Spike...what a ham!    Be careful Spike, Peanut's hot on your tail...oops, trail!  he he.....will post her later today.....she's going for a beauty treatment this morning....


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> I just love Spike...what a ham!  Be careful Spike, Peanut's hot on your tail...oops, trail! he he.....will post her later today.....she's going for a beauty treatment this morning....


Hehe thanks, I love him too 
I look foward to seeing pics of Peanut, she's such a pretty Chihuahua!


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> Hehe thanks, I love him too
> I look foward to seeing pics of Peanut, she's such a pretty Chihuahua!


 
Aw Peanut thanks you...............Ok, look out Spike, here she comes!!!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> Aw Peanut thanks you...............Ok, look out Spike, here she comes!!!


 Aww she's such a cutie!
I'm sure she'd make Spike run! Hehe


----------



## PANda_USC

I bought this pup for my boyfriend...He sure looks like a baby wolf or raccoon, not a maltipoo...-__-


----------



## boelieke

Basil, Jack Russel just under 1,5 years old





3 days old (he was born first and was about double the size of his brothers and sisters  )





4 weeks old, our second visit





9 weeks old





1 year and 3 months old

I'm such a proud mommy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Basil is a cutie!


----------



## Odile

So many cute pets!!!!!!


----------



## Odile

*BagGirl158* said:


> Here is my Chihuahua Spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the messy background, we were cleaning out the garage :shame:


 

Adorable!!!


----------



## Odile

roxies_mom said:


> Aw Peanut thanks you...............Ok, look out Spike, here she comes!!!


 

So sweet!


----------



## Necromancer

*roxies_mom*, I love the latest pics of Spike.
*boelieke*, Basil is a cuite.


----------



## boelieke

*BagGirl158* : I love his scarf! I have scarfs for Basil too! 

Thanks for the compliments! I think Basil's pretty too


----------



## roxies_mom

Necromancer said:


> *roxies_mom*, I love the latest pics of Spike.
> *boelieke*, Basil is a cuite.


 
Aw, thank you......I'd love to take credit for Spike.....but I'm Peanut's mommy and **BagGirl158** is Spikes mommy!  I'm trying to fix my Peanut up with Spike!!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hehehe. Sorry I got that wrong. Peanut's a cutie too though.


----------



## Necromancer

Oh, I see what I've done, *roxies_mom*, I saw Spike's pics in a reply you  made. Duh, silly me, I'm easily confuzzled.


----------



## roxies_mom

Necromancer said:


> Oh, I see what I've done, *roxies_mom*, I saw Spike's pics in a reply you made. Duh, silly me, I'm easily confuzzled.


 
Thanks for the compliment on my little *Nut  and don't worry about being easily confused......I'm a blonde.....I live "cornfused"!!


----------



## jessica88

my vinsky and my aldo.
facebook.com/album.php?aid=58872&id=538681991
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2145627&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=538681991&id=541708757
my chloe


----------



## jessica88

my vinsky on her bday last year
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1949983&id=538681991
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1949983&id=538681991#/photo.php?pid=2049361&id=538681991


----------



## mv_envy

PANda_USC said:


> I bought this pup for my boyfriend...He sure looks like a baby wolf or raccoon, not a maltipoo...-__-




hes so adorable!!


----------



## pukasonqo

luna and boo


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They both are adorable, pukasonqo!


----------



## spammieiam

Here's my yorkie Yoshi! He's such a brat.

In the first picture he was only three months, but now he's a bit more gray and old man looking  hah


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^O my gosh, too cute!!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Yoshi is adorable! I love his pose in the first pic!


----------



## PANda_USC

spammieiam, your yorkie Yoshi is adorable!! My S'mores looked like that when she was a puppy, but now she's more gold and silver than black.  We should have a Yorkie/shopping play date, ^_^


----------



## roxies_mom

spammieiam said:


> Here's my yorkie Yoshi! He's such a brat.
> 
> In the first picture he was only three months, but now he's a bit more gray and old man looking  hah


 
Adorable!!


----------



## roxies_mom

These are my yorkies, Taz and Roxie (the little one sitting in the grass is Bailey - roxies older sister from a previous litter) both gone on to the Rainbow Bridge....the pics were taken before I ever had a digital camera....Roxie passed away in 2003 and little Taz passed away in 1997....even though we have 3 dogs at the moment, I will always hold Roxie girl dearest in my heart.....thanks for letting me share.....


----------



## mv_envy

^^^^^ super adorable!!!!!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> These are my yorkies, Taz and Roxie (the little one sitting in the grass is Bailey - roxies older sister from a previous litter) both gone on to the Rainbow Bridge....the pics were taken before I ever had a digital camera....Roxie passed away in 2003 and little Taz passed away in 1997....even though we have 3 dogs at the moment, I will always hold Roxie girl dearest in my heart.....thanks for letting me share.....


 They are adorable! I'm sorry for your loss. They're waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Louis&Mark

roxies_mom said:


> These are my yorkies, Taz and Roxie (the little one sitting in the grass is Bailey - roxies older sister from a previous litter) both gone on to the Rainbow Bridge....the pics were taken before I ever had a digital camera....Roxie passed away in 2003 and little Taz passed away in 1997....even though we have 3 dogs at the moment, I will always hold Roxie girl dearest in my heart.....thanks for letting me share.....


 
gorgeous dogs.  sorry to hear of your loss.  
They always stay in our hearts.


----------



## Louis&Mark

my two boys, 7 and 14.  they're best friends forever!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Louis&Mark said:


> my two boys, 7 and 14. they're best friends forever!!


 

Aw....so cute....wish my kids would be best friends!!


----------



## roxies_mom

_*mv_envy*_, _**BagGirl158**_ and _*Louis&Mark*_...........

Thank you all for your kind words....they are gone but *never* forgotten....and I look forward to that day when I see them at the Rainbow Bridge......


----------



## Pumpulikukka

*Louis&Mark* aww, your boys look too cute!


----------



## spammieiam

roxies_mom said:


> These are my yorkies, Taz and Roxie (the little one sitting in the grass is Bailey - roxies older sister from a previous litter) both gone on to the Rainbow Bridge....the pics were taken before I ever had a digital camera....Roxie passed away in 2003 and little Taz passed away in 1997....even though we have 3 dogs at the moment, I will always hold Roxie girl dearest in my heart.....thanks for letting me share.....



They're sooo adorable! I'm sorry for your lost. But they'll always be in your heart and waiting for you on the Rainbow bridge


----------



## roxies_mom

spammieiam said:


> They're sooo adorable! I'm sorry for your lost. But they'll always be in your heart and waiting for you on the Rainbow bridge


 
aw, thank you spammieiam....you are right....they are in my heart!!   and the new furbabies do keep me company!  

I love the baby in your avatar!!  So cute!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Pumpulikukka said:


> *Louis&Mark* aww, your boys look too cute!


 
awww thank you pumpulikukka and roxies_mom!! they keep me entertained for hours


----------



## MelB

This is Lilly, my Jack Russel Terrier. Now, she is 1,5 years old but still so cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

MelB said:


> This is Lilly, my Jack Russel Terrier. Now, she is 1,5 years old but still so cute!
> 
> View attachment 893915
> View attachment 893914


 
how cute!  she must be worn out from all that running....


----------



## roxies_mom

Louis&Mark said:


> awww thank you pumpulikukka and roxies_mom!! they keep me entertained for hours


 
oh, love the new avatar!!  is this Louis or Mark?


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ thanks roxies_mom!  this is actually ozzie.  really good guesses though  
I love your signature btw.  "oh, no, she's awake!"  that's awesome!!


----------



## conrad18

Here's a couple of pictures of my two precious babies when DH and I took them to Fort Funston in San Francisco.

Preston (left) and Daisey (right) having a BLAST as they zoomed up and down the beach. 








It was such a gorgeous day and we had so much fun. They're already asking when we can go back!


----------



## roxies_mom

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ thanks roxies_mom! this is actually ozzie. really good guesses though
> I love your signature btw. "oh, no, she's awake!" that's awesome!!


 

Aw, thanks Louis&Mark!! And Ozzie is so cute!!


----------



## roxies_mom

conrad18 said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of my two precious babies when DH and I took them to Fort Funston in San Francisco.
> 
> Preston (left) and Daisey (right) having a BLAST as they zoomed up and down the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a gorgeous day and we had so much fun. They're already asking when we can go back!


 
Great pics!!  My little girls would never come back if they could run like that!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*conrad18*... I love their little butts!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

conrad, great pics! They look so happy!


----------



## conrad18

*roxies_mom* - Thank you! We were a little worried before we unleashed them, but they did so good, never straying too far and always running right back when called. DH and I were so happily surprised. 

*Louis&Mark* - Thank you! I love their little booties too! 

*Sweetpea83 *- Thank you for the sweet comments!


----------



## debpie

Awweee...such sweet little doggies and beautiful photos!


----------



## injenue

First Timer!!

this is my 6mths old Shiba Inu... 

One of him with his fav squeaky toy
One of him sleeping in the car
One of him when he was a smaller pup


----------



## roxies_mom

injenue said:


> First Timer!!
> 
> this is my 6mths old Shiba Inu...
> 
> One of him with his fav squeaky toy
> One of him sleeping in the car
> One of him when he was a smaller pup


 
aw, he's a cutie!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

injenue said:


> First Timer!!
> 
> this is my 6mths old Shiba Inu...
> 
> One of him with his fav squeaky toy
> One of him sleeping in the car
> One of him when he was a smaller pup


 

awww what a cutie!! I love shiba inu.  so smart and a total "fox"


----------



## manons88

Sorry something went wrong but i can't post a picture


----------



## roxies_mom

manons88 said:


> Sorry something went wrong but i can't post a picture


 
aw, try uploading to photobucket then post the img link here.....good luck....


----------



## Odile

pukasonqo said:


> luna and boo


 

Very cute cats!


----------



## manons88




----------



## manons88




----------



## roxies_mom

manons88 said:


>


 
yay, you got it posted!!  he/she is good looking.......looks very big!


----------



## phiphi

this is a really funny video of our dog piper, a jack russell terrier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0uSSl_DNX8

and the other one, rusty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5x8j5_R-so


----------



## Lakritze

manons, I love your bulldog!


----------



## m1nime

My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel at 14 weeks old.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

^^ Aww he/she is adorable!!! I love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels


----------



## m1nime

*BagGirl158* said:


> ^^ Aww he/she is adorable!!! I love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels



Thank you, his name is Arnie and he is the most lovable little sweetheart!


----------



## Louis&Mark

awww arnie!! what a cutie pie  

*manons88*... wow, that's a ginormous dog!!  but super cute!!


----------



## manons88

Thank you. My dog is a little big but he is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Lakritze

He's just perfect.


----------



## afsweet

our pom reggie with cookie and odie (the pitbull).


----------



## roxies_mom

stephc005 said:


> our pom reggie with cookie and odie (the pitbull).


 

I love them!  They are all so cute!  I love Odie's name....used to have a friend named Odie!


----------



## kemina22

Last summer we rescued a dehydrated, abandoned kitty that we found at a gas station. We brought her home, loved her, fed her milk and named her Mindy Cat. Then Mindy grew testicles.....So she/he is a full grown cat with a pink collar and a bed with pink bows on it. We thought about changing his name, but he only answers to Mindy now....

My mom got an American Staffordshire Terrier, otherwise known as a pit-bull. We raised her (Akasha) as a lap dog and she is the biggest baby you have ever seen. She curls up in our laps and we paint her nails and wrap her up in blankets at night. 

We have two Lhasa Apsos. The blond one is Tabi, she is the grumpy one of the bunch and we purchased her (IMO we paid too much). The grey one is Chelsea and she is our happy sunshine puppy who is always in a good mood :greengrin:

We love our babies!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*kemina22* ... cute bunch of guys!

*stephc005* ... pit owns the couch!  too cute!


----------



## Jahpson

My pal Shah


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute.


----------



## Jahpson

^ it was 30 tries until I got this one. LOL


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ but so worth it.  really cute!


----------



## kemina22

Thanks! Our house is so crazy!


----------



## emmasu

hey guys this is my turtle and she is like 1 year and 9 months so almost 2 years

these are my hamsetrs, it turns out to be both girls, they were like few days old and they slept really in a funny way and now they have their own big cage with a wheel, they are sooooo energetic, they almost broke the wheel


----------



## pursesandoxies

My babies


----------



## conrad18

OMG, your dachshunds are so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

designeraholic said:


> My babies



I have a special place in my heart for dachshunds...my sister had a miniature one...same coloring too...it got ran over by a car. :cry:


----------



## bnjj

emmasu said:


> hey guys this is my turtle and she is like 1 year and 9 months so almost 2 years
> 
> these are my hamsetrs, it turns out to be both girls, they were like few days old and they slept really in a funny way and now they have their own big cage with a wheel, they are sooooo energetic, they almost broke the wheel
> View attachment 905036
> 
> 
> View attachment 905037


 
Neat turtle!


----------



## Jahpson

designeraholic said:


> My babies



omg, I love this picture!! You should have it printed and framed


----------



## alessia70

My baby kitten


----------



## roxies_mom

alessia70 said:


> My baby kitten


 
Oh my gosh.........she is absolutely adorable.......


----------



## Sweetpea83

alessia, your kitten is precious!!


----------



## emmasu

she is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## emmasu

designeraholic said:


> My babies



cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Jahpson

that kitten is sooooooooooo adorable!


----------



## Jahpson

m1nime said:


> My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel at 14 weeks old.


 

wow!! Gorgeous! Look at that coat!! look at those eyes!!!


----------



## onesmallchimera

This is Lilly, she's a chihuahua/yorkie/something mix...


----------



## Michele26

onesmallchimera said:


> This is Lilly, she's a chihuahua/yorkie/something mix...



Lilly is a little fashionista...


----------



## roxies_mom

Michele26 said:


> Lilly is a little fashionista...


 
she's very cute and it looks like she doesn't mind getting dressed up....my girls don't like clothes at all!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*alessia70*... that's not a real kittie, is it?  omg soooo cuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## berta

aka Doodles

My Doodles has a hard time taking pictures, the camera normally makes him run away, but somehow today he decided it was okay. Even his eyes are relaxed in the photo.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

]
These are my babies!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

berta said:


> aka Doodles
> 
> My Doodles has a hard time taking pictures, the camera normally makes him run away, but somehow today he decided it was okay. Even his eyes are relaxed in the photo.


 
How cute!  My dogs hate the camera too!!  Nice picture of Doodles!


----------



## roxies_mom

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> View attachment 921626
> 
> 
> View attachment 921627
> 
> 
> View attachment 921628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> These are my babies!!!


 
Love your babies!!


----------



## mrsklem14

eeee you guys have some cute baberz! I love them alll


----------



## boomie

omg.....all these pics!  Love them!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

I love all the babies on here so cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

roxies_mom said:


> Love your babies!!


tHANK yOU bUNcHES YOUR bABY iS aDORABle!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> tHANK yOU bUNcHES YOUR bABY iS aDORABle!!!


 
 aw, thanks.........


----------



## roxies_mom

boomie said:


> omg.....all these pics! Love them!!


 
how you doin' boomie?  ok?


----------



## yeliab

I had to post this here!  I got this photo from the "General Discussion: Don't bump this thread" section from *NagaJolokia*.  It's a Gollum cat!!


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie just turned one!  Yaayy!!

Here's some pictures of her in "party attire," and crashing after the party!


----------



## yeliab

*Yay!!* 

*Happy Birthday Maddie!!* artyhat:artyhat:

*What a cutie!! * 




Green Zebra said:


> Maddie just turned one!  Yaayy!!
> 
> Here's some pictures of her in "party attire," and crashing after the party!


----------



## berta

hippo birdie 2 ewes
 hippo birdie 2 ewes

hippo birdie deer Maddie

 hippo birdie 2 ewe!


----------



## Green Zebra

^^thanks, *yeliab* and *berta*!

She's the joy of my life!


----------



## kellilicious

This is such a great thread! Here are my babies. Oliver, french bulldog, 2 yrs. and Colby, basset hound, 8 yrs.


----------



## conrad18

Green Zebra said:


> Maddie just turned one! Yaayy!!
> 
> Here's some pictures of her in "party attire," and crashing after the party!


 


HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MADDIE! And many more to come!


----------



## conrad18

kellilicious said:


> This is such a great thread! Here are my babies. Oliver, french bulldog, 2 yrs. and Colby, basset hound, 8 yrs.


 

OMG, they're so cute! And I love how theyre both staring out the window so intently. My babies do this too.


----------



## Jahpson

Maddie looks party pooped in the last photo


----------



## Nieners

Our Maxima!


----------



## Juda

Jahpson said:


> Maddie looks party pooped in the last photo


----------



## Green Zebra

kellilicious said:


> This is such a great thread! Here are my babies. Oliver, french bulldog, 2 yrs. and Colby, basset hound, 8 yrs.




Too cute!  Oliver looks like he might need a phone book to stand on to see out the window better!!


----------



## Green Zebra

Nieners said:


> Our Maxima!




Maxima is gorgeous!  And I love photos of dogs licking their lips/noses


----------



## conrad18

Nieners said:


> Our Maxima!


 


She's beautiful!


----------



## jubanegra

Hei everybody.
I am new here, and enjoying a lot this forum.
Here is a picture of our girl Roxy. She will be 3 months tomorrow.artyhat:


----------



## roxies_mom

jubanegra said:


> Hei everybody.
> I am new here, and enjoying a lot this forum.
> Here is a picture of our girl Roxy. She will be 3 months tomorrow.artyhat:


 
Hi!  Welcome!  Roxy is so pretty.....she almost looks like a stuffed toy!  I love her jeweled collar and of course, I'm very partial to her name!!!  My Roxie was a Yorkie....


----------



## berta

jubanegra said:


> Hei everybody.
> I am new here, and enjoying a lot this forum.
> Here is a picture of our girl Roxy. She will be 3 months tomorrow.artyhat:


 
What a cutie!  She has the most perfect little face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jubanegra, your kitty is precious!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is one of my MeiMei...she is the master at begging but how can you resist her face?


----------



## roxies_mom

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is one of my MeiMei...she is the master at begging but how can you resist her face?


 
Mine are beggars too!  You simply can not resist those faces!  She's adorable!! I love her outfit!


----------



## Michele26

jubanegra said:


> Hei everybody.
> I am new here, and enjoying a lot this forum.
> Here is a picture of our girl Roxy. She will be 3 months tomorrow.artyhat:



Welcome *jubanegra!
*I love Roxy's pink nose, and the pearl hanging from her collar. Precious..


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is one of my MeiMei...she is the master at begging but how can you resist her face?



You can't resist that face...


----------



## Lakritze

jubanegra said:


> Hei everybody.
> I am new here, and enjoying a lot this forum.
> Here is a picture of our girl Roxy. She will be 3 months tomorrow.artyhat:



jubanegra, I love your Roxy. She's the cutest little girl. Soooo pretty!


----------



## jubanegra

Thanks everybody.
She is like a dog, follows me everywhere. Cute!


----------



## annemerrick

Tequila...sunbathing!  and fighting with Mr. Mao...their evening ritual!


----------



## roxies_mom

annemerrick said:


> Tequila...sunbathing! and fighting with Mr. Mao...their evening ritual!


 
Oh Anne....they are lovely! Very exotic looking.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies!  It was almost a year ago that our little boy Macho was hit by a car and I thought that I would never love another dog again.  Tequila is completel different and has wormed her way into my heart.  I adore her!  Mr. Mao is the best/coolest cat ever!!  We brought him back with us from Hong Kong, and aside from the occasional and intentional misplaced poop (whenever he is mad)....he rocks!


----------



## mymeimei02

roxies_mom said:


> Mine are beggars too! You simply can not resist those faces! She's adorable!! I love her outfit!


 ^Thanks *roxies_mom* but how do you get yours to stop begging? She is getting a bit fat and spoiled.


----------



## roxies_mom

mymeimei02 said:


> ^Thanks *roxies_mom* but how do you get yours to stop begging? She is getting a bit fat and spoiled.


 
Unfortunately, my dogs are not well behaved - I've never been a very good trainer.....they beg.....but we don't give in to them - only sometimes.....the little one in my avatar, Puddin Bear, is the worst of all and very chubby.....she loves to eat.....if food is left in anyone's bowl, she'll scarf it up.....


----------



## Sharkbait

Just got this today!  Woot!







No--that's not me holding him, though.


----------



## Lakritze

He is such a stunning dog! 

I love Ridgebacks. We had a 16 week old girl in my dog's training class and she has the greatest personality. My neighbours have a three year old male and my Amy loves to play with him.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie crashed on the sofa....


----------



## Lakritze

Awwww. So cute!


----------



## quality bags

miu miu1 said:


> This is Paulchen, my Jack-Russel-Chihuahua Mix



Its a Jackwawa


----------



## roxies_mom

quality bags said:


> Its a Jackwawa


 
 cute!!


----------



## annemerrick

Sharkbait....that is one handsome dog!!!

Green Zebra.....AAAWWWWwwwwww......


----------



## Green Zebra

annemerrick said:


> Tequila...sunbathing!  and fighting with Mr. Mao...their evening ritual!



So cute!!!    Love their names, too!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

THIS IS MY LITTLE BOY RUSTY HES SUCH A MAMAS BOY! I LOVE HIM BUNCHES!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

michele26 said:


> you can't resist that face...:d


 so adorable!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> THIS IS MY LITTLE BOY RUSTY HES SUCH A MAMAS BOY! I LOVE HIM BUNCHES!!


 
Aw Viva....he's so cute!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Sharkbait said:


> Just got this today! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No--that's not me holding him, though.


 
Wow, what a goodlooking boy you have!!  Congrats on the win!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks every for the sweet comments about Ayrton.  He's a hilarious goof, but knows when to turn it on for sure!


----------



## Jeneen

*Nieners* - I love Maxima - she's a darling

*Annemerrick *- Tequila and Mr. Mao look fun and feisty - I bet they are a load of laughs!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Everybody has such super cute pets!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

roxies_mom said:


> Aw Viva....he's so cute!!


AAAAwwww THANK YOU BUNCHES!!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

TheWinglessBird said:


> Everybody has such super cute pets!


 
So do you!  These babies look so sweet!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^AAAWWWWWwwwww.......


----------



## Jahpson

Green Zebra said:


> Maddie crashed on the sofa....


 

LOL! Maddie look super comfortable


----------



## misschbby

my fourth baby buffy she is nine this month a complete hunny i love her she is a kerry blue terrier


----------



## Jeneen

^ How sweet - your little girls are smiling together!


----------



## roxies_mom

misschbby said:


> my fourth baby buffy she is nine this month a complete hunny i love her she is a kerry blue terrier


 
Great pictures....your girls are sooooo cute!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving all the pet pics. *TheWinglessBird*, those kitties made me squee out loud.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

*Necromancer, annemerrick, roxies_mom*, the kittens say thank you for your lovely comments


----------



## Green Zebra

*Wingless:*  your cats are adorable...

(but they keep moving around and blurring the photo!!  LOL!)


----------



## Green Zebra

misschbby said:


> my fourth baby buffy she is nine this month a complete hunny i love her she is a kerry blue terrier



Both your babies are so sweet!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

misschbby said:


> my fourth baby buffy she is nine this month a complete hunny i love her she is a kerry blue terrier




Cute dog! And your baby is adorable!


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*Cute pics everybody!*

*Some of my babies!*


*My fatboy POOKIE & my bunny SNpy.*







*GORGEOUS DIAMOND*






*Adorable PUMPKIN & LYLA*






*Beautiful COOKIE*


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*Me & my baby TWINKIE!!! *






*& THE PUPPY I RECENTLY ADOPTED OUTLAW!*


----------



## Kaki

sweetlittlelady said:


> *& THE PUPPY I RECENTLY ADOPTED OUTLAW!*



Wow, he is PERFECT. look at that patch over his eye!

This is my baby, Momo! She's a Japanese Chin, about a year and a half old! We adopted her at 8 months, after she'd already been with 3 families (including her breeder).


----------



## roxies_mom

_sweetlittlelady_ and _kaki _love your babies!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sweetlittlelady- all your babies are precious!!!!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Kaki said:


> Wow, he is PERFECT. look at that patch over his eye!
> 
> This is my baby, Momo! She's a Japanese Chin, about a year and a half old! We adopted her at 8 months, after she'd already been with 3 families (including her breeder).


Absolutely gorgeous picture! She is adorable!


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

baby Ralphie




all grown up!


----------



## roxies_mom

f1re_cr4cker said:


> baby Ralphie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all grown up!


 
Oh my gosh, just look at that face!  What a cutie pie!


----------



## tillie46

Dory, is the love of my life.  My two daughters gave her to me as an "empty nest syndrome" present.  We've had her six years, and she travels all over with us.


----------



## roxies_mom

tillie46 said:


> Dory, is the love of my life. My two daughters gave her to me as an "empty nest syndrome" present. We've had her six years, and she travels all over with us.


 
What a cute little diva!!  Does she travel in a designer carrier?  You're daughters were very sweet to give her such a wonderful Mommy!


----------



## tillie46

^roxies_mom...............Yes, Dory travels in her "own bus".  We have a "Coach", and Dory sleeps in the back bedroom with mommy.  Dad likes to sleep in the living room on the couch, because he wants to watch his Cowboy movies..........and I can't stand them.  A little Dive.........you have no idea!  And yes, my daughters are wonderful!


----------



## roxies_mom

tillie46 said:


> ^roxies_mom...............Yes, Dory travels in her "own bus". We have a "Coach", and Dory sleeps in the back bedroom with mommy. Dad likes to sleep in the living room on the couch, because he wants to watch his Cowboy movies..........and I can't stand them. A little Dive.........you have no idea! And yes, my daughters are wonderful!


 
 Sounds like you and Dory have it made!


----------



## tillie46

^We have it pretty good.  The word I meant to say was Diva.........not Dive!  I either can't spell, or I can't type...lol


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

there are some uber cute pets on this thread its fab seeing what people own!


----------



## m1nime

awww loving all the animals in here!

*sweetlittlelady* - so many gorgeous cats! Love them. How are they coping with that new adorable puppy of yours??? He is so cute!

*Kaki* - I love Japanese Chins, you dont see too many of them. What happened with her past owners? Poor little girl, atleast she is getting spoiled now! Love her gorgeous little face!

More pics please!


----------



## Michele26

tillie46 said:


> Dory, is the love of my life.  My two daughters gave her to me as an "empty nest syndrome" present.  We've had her six years, and she travels all over with us.



I love the pearls with the dress...

Is the dress black velvet?


----------



## ROMAAMOR

Pascal (dog) and Galileo (rabbit)         them


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Cute pic of the two of them, *ROMAAMOR*.


----------



## sweetlittlelady

m1nime said:


> awww loving all the animals in here!
> 
> *sweetlittlelady* - so many gorgeous cats! Love them. How are they coping with that new adorable puppy of yours??? He is so cute!
> 
> *Kaki* - I love Japanese Chins, you dont see too many of them. What happened with her past owners? Poor little girl, atleast she is getting spoiled now! Love her gorgeous little face!
> 
> More pics please!


 
*THANKS EVERYBODY ! ;]*

*thanks lol.. the cats are getting along fine.. they beat up the baby alot , but I'm pretty sure when the baby grows up it will be the other way around lol*


----------



## LilMizzAartz

My pit Dylan 
at 7 weeksz





now


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie, LilMizz!


----------



## bnjj

This is Sydney snoozin'.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sydney is precious!


----------



## bnjj

Thanks, Sweetpea.  I think so too, but I'm slightly biased!


----------



## Necromancer

*bnjj*, Sydney's a cutie and is doing what cats do best. I've never met a cat that suffers from insomnia.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have 3 furry babies (2 kitties and 1 guinea pig):

Storm (Crappy cell phone pic sorry lol):





Spots-Patricia:





Juliet (MEAN! lol she hates everyone except my grandma):






Spotsy was pregnant when we found her last summer and these were the little muffins that she had (they all got good homes )


----------



## bnjj

Awww, they are all so sweet. 

Thank you for rescuing Spotsy and those babies from an awful life on the street.


----------



## Jahpson

love these pics!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Here's Foxie, one of my 4 foster kittens


----------



## roxies_mom

TheWinglessBird said:


> Here's Foxie, one of my 4 foster kittens


 
she is quiet foxie, isn't she!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Haha! She is quite gingery compared to the rest of the kittens. She reminds me of a fox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, Foxie is precious!


----------



## Necromancer

Foxie is so adorable.


----------



## LilMizzAartz

My pit Dylan
my baby wen i got him




todaii


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable pit bull!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Beautiful Foxie....and Dylan is a handsome fellow!!


----------



## Necromancer

Hey there Dylan, you cutie.


----------



## tillie46

The love bug dressed up for Thanksgiving!


----------



## tillie46




----------



## Michele26

tillie46 said:


> The love bug dressed up for Thanksgiving!



She really knows she's a diva....I love it...


----------



## roxies_mom

tillie46 said:


> The love bug dressed up for Thanksgiving!


 
Too cute!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Aww! How cute! I've always wanted to dress my babies up but I have cats, they'd never do it lol


----------



## kbela1

Tillie, that is the cutest pic ever!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Lil Mizz - OMG! Such a cutie! More pics!!


----------



## Sharkbait

I have to post this video - my dog at his show this weekend!

I'm a proud mumma!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWE5BaA5_Gs


----------



## Sharkbait

Oh and these two from tonight.  How freakin' adorable is this??


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Omgosh a rhodesian ridgeback I LOVE those dogs!!! I have one that comes into be boarded at my work his name is Riley and I love him to death.

Yours is so cute!!!!!
----
This is my BF's dog, he came to see me yesterday and brought her; her name is Lulu


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

my Roxy when she was a baby


----------



## roxies_mom

Sharkbait said:


> I have to post this video - my dog at his show this weekend!
> 
> I'm a proud mumma!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWE5BaA5_Gs


 
Wow, what a handsome guy!!


----------



## roxies_mom

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> View attachment 958151
> 
> my Roxy when she was a baby


 
Aw Viva, she's so cute....My first yorkie's name was Roxie......


----------



## roxies_mom

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ Omgosh a rhodesian ridgeback I LOVE those dogs!!! I have one that comes into be boarded at my work his name is Riley and I love him to death.
> 
> Yours is so cute!!!!!
> ----
> This is my BF's dog, he came to see me yesterday and brought her; her name is Lulu


 
Aw, Lulu is so cute.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

sharkbait- great photo!


----------



## laureenthemean

Our new cockapoo, Sawyer:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sawyer is very handsome!


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*Tillie46 beautiful dog !!!!!!!*


----------



## laureenthemean

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Sawyer is very handsome!



Thank you!  We're very happy to have him.


----------



## Oogolly

This is Tyson my pitbull and I also have a mini schnauzer named LuLu that bullies him around! Its a bad picture of her considering she hasnt been groomed and the camera was a crappy one.


----------



## roxies_mom

Oogolly said:


> This is Tyson my pitbull and I also have a mini schnauzer named LuLu that bullies him around! Its a bad picture of her considering she hasnt been groomed and the camera was a crappy one.


 
They are such pretty dogs....isn't it funny how little dogs don't really know they're little?  I had a 5 lb yorkie (roxie) that used to get on the couch, and get in our golden retreiver's (calvin) face and bark......he would run away!  He was so gentle with her, he would stand back and always let her go first for everything, food, water, out the door....whatever....they were such wonderful family members.....when Calvin was sick, Roxie would lay next to him on his blanket.......oh I miss those two!


----------



## Oogolly

Thanks! yeah its the same way with Tyson and LuLu he just lets her have her way. When she gets mad at him and barks in his face or try to bite his ears he'll just walk away from her because he doesnt even want to bother with her. I think he forgets that he's a lot bigger then she is, but when they are away from eachother they are miserable and moping. They are silly pups.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oogolly said:


> This is Tyson my pitbull and I also have a mini schnauzer named LuLu that bullies him around! Its a bad picture of her considering she hasnt been groomed and the camera was a crappy one.




They are so cute!

I heart schnauzers!


----------



## Lakritze

They are beautful! 

Tyson is so handsome. I love Pitbulls!


----------



## pcil

This is Whiskey sleeping..


----------



## roxies_mom

pcil said:


> This is Whiskey sleeping..


 
Aw, Whiskey is so cute!!


----------



## Jeneen

Aww Whiskey! He looks like a little stuffed animal!


----------



## Lakritze

What a cute picture. Whiskey does look like a stuffed animal.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

One of my beloved Jack Russells!  His son is my avatar


----------



## pcil

thanks all!!

wantabalenciaga - aww they are really cute!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Nieners, Maxima is so cute!  Doggie tongue is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Nieners

Thank you


----------



## roxies_mom

wantabalenciaga said:


> One of my beloved Jack Russells! His son is my avatar


 

So cute!!  Love "dad's" outfit!!


----------



## kimalee

2 of my kitties, Mushu and Cookie, snuggling!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg, kimalee..they are precious!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^^ Aww! I wish my nuggets would do that! lol sometimes they give each other a kiss but brother likes his space no cuddling for him


----------



## kimalee

^Thanks guys!  As soon as I brought Cookie home, Mushu thought she was her mommy!


----------



## Lakritze

Awwww! kimalee, your cats are too cute. I love the pictures! I wish my pets would sleep like this. 

One of my cats always throws himself right in the middle when my dog wants to cuddle. He usualy walks right over her and then demands all the attention.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a sweet picture, Lakritze!


----------



## sunnykil

I love the dog's expression  So cute Lakritze


----------



## ojosazules

My Amelie

bebo.com/c/photos/view?MemberId=4037183063&PhotoAlbumId=9053075026&PhotoId=9053092704


----------



## ojosazules

My Amelie


----------



## .pursefiend.

my Pom Star 

she got a bow in her hair for the first time. it only last one day


----------



## roxies_mom

.pursefiend. said:


> my Pom Star
> 
> she got a bow in her hair for the first time. it only last one day


 
isn't she a cutie..........


----------



## roxies_mom

Lakritze said:


> Awwww! kimalee, your cats are too cute. I love the pictures! I wish my pets would sleep like this.
> 
> One of my cats always throws himself right in the middle when my dog wants to cuddle. He usualy walks right over her and then demands all the attention.


 
I love this picture!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

roxies_mom said:


> isn't she a cutie..........


 

thank you!


----------



## luvprada

Pursefiend - Star is beautiful

Here is my Spike.  He's 12 1/2


----------



## Jasterock

*Bully, my English Bull Terrier*


----------



## Jasterock

I love pitbulls!


----------



## Jasterock

roxies_mom said:


> Aw, Whiskey is so cute!!


Aw.....like a furball


----------



## roxies_mom

Jasterock said:


> *Bully, my English Bull Terrier*


 
Bully is quite stylish!!  He's a good looking guy!


----------



## Lakritze

OMG, Bully is soooo cute! I love love love Bull Terriers! Their smile is simply the best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, Bully is too cute!


----------



## tanya7768

this is Harley and Lilly


----------



## roxies_mom

tanya7768 said:


> this is Harley and Lilly


 
How cute, is Harley the dancer?


----------



## .pursefiend.

luvprada said:


> Pursefiend - Star is beautiful
> 
> Here is my Spike. He's 12 1/2


 

thank you!!!
is Spike a pom??? i've never seen one thats white before


----------



## Necromancer

*tanya*, your Harley and Lilly are sweeties.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ginger Snap. (my brother's English Mastiff).


----------



## roxies_mom

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ginger Snap. (my brother's English Mastiff).


 
Ginger Snap looks so laid back!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## misstrine85

My little honey relaxing in _her_ chair


----------



## tillie46

This is Dory's little Christmas collar!!!


----------



## tillie46

Merry Christmas to all.....from Dory


----------



## misstrine85

tillie46 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.....from Dory


 
Aw, thats sooooooo adorable


----------



## Sweetpea83

roxies_mom said:


> Ginger Snap looks so laid back!!  Merry Christmas!!




She's so lethargic! Lol! Thanks..Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*misstrine*- what a cutie!! What's her name?
*tillie*-haha loving the costume! (love her name!)


----------



## misstrine85

Sweetpea83 said:


> *misstrine*- what a cutie!! What's her name?
> *tillie*-haha loving the costume! (love her name!)


 
Gunnar (which is actually a boys name, but my ex thought it would be cool). But I mostly call her Pjevs, Kittemis og Musse


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe!


----------



## Jasterock

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ginger Snap. (my brother's English Mastiff).


I bet ginger snap is a big gentle boy! bless him!!


----------



## Jasterock

Lakritze said:


> Awwww! kimalee, your cats are too cute. I love the pictures! I wish my pets would sleep like this.
> 
> One of my cats always throws himself right in the middle when my dog wants to cuddle. He usualy walks right over her and then demands all the attention.


I love this pic!! Your dog is amazing!


----------



## Lakritze

Thank you, Jasterock!  She is a real sweethart. 



tillie, Dori is too cute. 

Sweetpea, I love Ginger Snaps face. What a doll!

misstrine, Gunnar is such a cute cat.


We wish everybody a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks ladies! Ginger Snap is a spoiled princess..lol.

*Lakrtize*- he's so cute!


----------



## nyc_besos

Lakritze  - those pics are adorable made me giggle 
here is my babi Epi he is almost a year old , thanks to you ladies for advice about westies over a year ago I adore him


----------



## Sweetpea83

Epi is very handsome!


----------



## roxies_mom

nyc_besos said:


> Lakritze - those pics are adorable made me giggle
> here is my babi Epi he is almost a year old , thanks to you ladies for advice about westies over a year ago I adore him


 
Aw, Epi is very handsome!


----------



## roxies_mom

misstrine85 said:


> My little honey relaxing in _her_ chair


 
She isn't spoiled, is she?    She's one happy kitty!!


----------



## roxies_mom

tillie46 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.....from Dory


 
Hope Santa was good to you Dory.....You're beautiful in your Christmas finery!


----------



## misstrine85

roxies_mom said:


> She isn't spoiled, is she?  She's one happy kitty!!


 
Oh no, not spiled at all 

Right not my parrents are giving her shrimps


----------



## roxies_mom

Lakritze said:


> Thank you, Jasterock!  She is a real sweethart.
> 
> 
> 
> tillie, Dori is too cute.
> 
> Sweetpea, I love Ginger Snaps face. What a doll!
> 
> misstrine, Gunnar is such a cute cat.
> 
> 
> We wish everybody a Merry Christmas!


 
Love this!!


----------



## tillie46

To all of you that made such nice comments about my sweet little "Dory"......I thank you!


----------



## annemerrick

roxies_mom said:


> Hope Santa was good to you Dory.....You're beautiful in your Christmas finery!


 
Now that is just TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I could't resist to post this pic of my pug Jimmi and some of my Bbags






with his new winter coat 





relaxing


----------



## Jeneen

^ OH that little cute sad face Jimmi is giving us! What does Jimmi have to be sad about   ?? It looks like his mommy loves him so much.

He is adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks Jeneen - Jimmi is a little cutie He may look sad, but he really isn't! He is a happy little pug and a mommy's boy - he follows me around everwhere I go


----------



## Necromancer

*purses & pugs*, what a cutie he is. Your Jimmi looks overwhelmed by all those Bals. It almost looks like he can't decide, I love it.


----------



## oogiewoogie

What an adorable PUG~!!! How old is Jimmi?


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks girls
Jimmi is 7 years old. But sometimes I still think he looks a bit 'puppyish'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jimmi is a cutie pie! Lol, love his name!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks girls
> Jimmi is 7 years old. But sometimes I still think he looks a bit 'puppyish'


 
Jimmi is adorable, I love his jacket!!  You've got beautiful bal bags and one cute pup!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks, you're so sweet! 
I love your avatars!! Looks like your dog is a bit tired of all the Christmas fuzz, *Sweetpea* what a cutie! LOL And your Yorkie is adorable, *roxies mom*!! Love the little scarf on her


----------



## Jeneen

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks Jeneen - Jimmi is a little cutie He may look sad, but he really isn't! He is a happy little pug and a mommy's boy - he follows me around everwhere I go


 
LOL - I know what you mean- my Spaniel is such a happy guy, but sometimes he gives me the saddest faces ever, and I'm like, "Poooor puppy. Who's the saddest dog in the whole world?" He loves it and then cuddles up to me - so cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks, you're so sweet!
> I love your avatars!! Looks like your dog is a bit tired of all the Christmas fuzz, *Sweetpea* what a cutie! LOL And your Yorkie is adorable, *roxies mom*!! Love the little scarf on her


 
Puddin Bear thanks you!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks, purses&pugs..she's my niece  (brother's dog)


----------



## roxies_mom

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thanks, purses&pugs..she's my niece  (brother's dog)


 
wow sweetpea...is she as big as she looks in your avatar?  i bet she's a big 'ole baby, huh?  cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's huge....let me find another pic of her...yeah, she's a total sweetheart!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ginger Snap.


----------



## roxies_mom

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ginger Snap.


 
wow!  she makes a nice backrest lol.....she could be a pony for a small child!  i really think the big dogs have the best dispositions...we had a golden that was so sweet, and when our yorkie would bark at him, he would run away!  the yorkie was about as big as his head, but she didn't know she was little!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL..yeah, she's a big wuss!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ginger Snap.



OMG - she is huge! But, oh so so sweet She has the same colors as Jimmi, would love to have seen them side by side LOL!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That would be a sweet picture! Poor Ginger Snap doesn't know her strength though....her swinging tail hurts when it hits you..lol!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

here are some pictures of Spike


----------



## Jeneen

^ Aw Spike is cute!


----------



## ladyisobel

This is Charlie






Bobby, taken last night, his face is way too short for his tongue !






The latest addition, my sons russian dwarf hamster....Billybob, they love each other.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ That hamster is just way cute. That's a really nice pic actually. Bobby and Charlie are cute too.


----------



## Necromancer

*BagGirl*, Spike's a cutie.
*Sweetpea*, I love the recent pics of Ginger Snap. She's big and she is adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thank you necro!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ladyisobel - your pics are so cute! LOL, but I thought your son was kissing a rat, eww! It's much cuter now that I know it is a dwarf hamster!


----------



## tanya7768

roxies_mom said:


> How cute, is Harley the dancer?


  Yes, Harley is the deancer lol!!! Well actually they both are but I was lucky enough to get a picture of him.


----------



## purses & pugs

Awww *ladyisobel*, your dogs are so cute! Especially Bobby with his tongue sticking out


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm done with the winter and are waiting for spring! Here is Jimmi last spring in the woods...sigh


----------



## Lakritze

Jimmi looks so cute. I love pugs.


----------



## peachy pink

OOH Jimmi is so cute! My cousin's got a pug, he's such a sweetheart!


This is me and my cat Ole ..


----------



## purses & pugs

Your cat is so adorable *peachy pink* And love his name!


----------



## peachy pink

Thank you so much* purses & pugs*, we actually got him from a pet shelter when he was just a baby


----------



## Lakritze

What a beautiful picture, peachy pink!


----------



## peachy pink

Thank you so much Lakritze  special greetings to Germany!
exceptionnel took this one of me


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Jimmi!

Ole is a cutie..


----------



## SARM4800

I have two yorkies.Brady is 4.5 years old and Trey is 4.


----------



## roxies_mom

SARM4800 said:


> I have two yorkies.Brady is 4.5 years old and Trey is 4.


 

Oh my gosh......adorable....my little Roxie looked like that!  Boy I miss her.....


----------



## SARM4800

roxies_mom said:


> Oh my gosh......adorable....my little Roxie looked like that! Boy I miss her.....


 

Thank you


----------



## roxies_mom

A cold Florida Day.....Puddin Bear in the dots, Sophie in the pink and Peanut in the stripes..............


----------



## SARM4800

roxies_mom said:


> A cold Florida Day.....Puddin Bear in the dots, Sophie in the pink and Peanut in the stripes..............


 

So cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

SARM4800 said:


> So cute!


 
aw thanks.............


----------



## *BagGirl158*

roxies_mom said:


> A cold Florida Day.....Puddin Bear in the dots, Sophie in the pink and Peanut in the stripes..............


 
They're all adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

They are soooo cute, *roxies_mom*! And they're names are so cute too


----------



## Necromancer

*peachy pink*, that's a really lovely pic of you and Ole.
Cute pics, *roxies_mom* and *SARM*.


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is another pic of Jimmi taken on Christmas Eve


----------



## Necromancer

^^ One word describes Jimmi: Adorable.


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Here is another pic of Jimmi taken on Christmas Eve


 
aw, I just want to hug Jimmi!


----------



## roxies_mom

Thanks Necromaner, Purses & Pugs and *BagGirl158*!  We should be warm by Friday so the sweaters can come off!


----------



## Lakritze

I LOVE that picture of Jimmy. He is the cutest pug. Like roxies_mom, I just want to give him a hug.


----------



## orchid67

Jasterock said:


> *Bully, my English Bull Terrier*


 oh. he is so lovely


----------



## E*l*l*E

Meekah, my shihtzu-poodle babygirl 

*Jasterock*: love the action pic of Bully catching the frisbee!


----------



## purses & pugs

awww...so adorable *E*l*l*E*! What a cutie pie


----------



## roxies_mom

E*l*l*E said:


> Meekah, my shihtzu-poodle babygirl
> 
> *Jasterock*: love the action pic of Bully catching the frisbee!


 
Meekah is soooooo cute!!


----------



## tillie46

This is Dory in her sweater, trying to stay warm


----------



## tillie46

*Dory in her sweater, trying to stay warm!!*


----------



## Michele26

tillie46 said:


> *Dory in her sweater, trying to stay warm!!*



Dory looks so bored....I love her....


----------



## oogiewoogie

Jasterock said:


> *Bully, my English Bull Terrier*



*Bully.. iS BEAUTIFUL!!  *


----------



## oogiewoogie

E*l*l*E said:


> Meekah, my shihtzu-poodle babygirl
> 
> *Jasterock*: love the action pic of Bully catching the frisbee!




Awww.. we have a shih poo too! 

Jimmi... so adorable~!! I want to steal him! lol


----------



## tillie46

^oogiewoogie.............Adorable pictures


----------



## E*l*l*E

*Purses & pugs, roxies_mom*: 
*oogiewoogie*: love your avatar pic! So cute! Shih poo furbabies are so great  
*Tillie*: Dory looks gorgeous in her sweater.


----------



## roxies_mom

tillie46 said:


> *Dory in her sweater, trying to stay warm!!*


 
Dory, always the fashionista!  So cute!


----------



## englishlabrocky

I am a new member here and was told by a little sweet birdie that all of you would like to see a pic of my english black lab Rocky. Well here he is enjoy...

Holly

PS He was my 15th wedding anniversary gift from my husband. He will be 2 yrs old on feb 12th.


----------



## roxies_mom

englishlabrocky said:


> I am a new member here and was told by a little sweet birdie that all of you would like to see a pic of my english black lab Rocky. Well here he is enjoy...
> 
> Holly
> 
> PS He was my 15th wedding anniversary gift from my husband. He will be 2 yrs old on feb 12th.


 
He is so cute!  I love his red bow!!


----------



## englishlabrocky

roxies_mom said:


> He is so cute! I love his red bow!!


 
Lindy,

Thank you. He is a handful at 90 lbs +. We call him "bonecrusher". Because he is always stepping on our toes and crushing them into the floor...LOL I love your Yorkie too...so cute...

Holly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rocky is gorgeous!


----------



## roxies_mom

englishlabrocky said:


> Lindy,
> 
> Thank you. He is a handful at 90 lbs +. We call him "bonecrusher". Because he is always stepping on our toes and crushing them into the floor...LOL I love your Yorkie too...so cute...
> 
> Holly


 
Well, he's still a "youngin" lol....labs have such wonderful dispositions....like goldens.....thanks for the compliment on my Puddin Bear!  She's my baby and spoiled rotten!!


----------



## purses & pugs

awww...he is so sweet *englishlabrocky*


----------



## Jeneen

Rocky is so cute! Love his shiny jet black coat!


----------



## Lakritze

Rocky is beautiful!


----------



## englishlabrocky

Sweetpea83 said:


> Rocky is gorgeous!


 
Thank you. I do have two other dogs as well. Emmy and Buddy. Emmy is the black lab mix (3 yrs old) and Buddy is the Collie mix (11 yrs old).


----------



## purses & pugs

Coudn't resist to post one more pic of Jimmi, my sweet little (and a bit chubby after Christmas...lol) pug!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Coudn't resist to post one more pic of Jimmi, my sweet little (and a bit chubby after Christmas...lol) pug!


 
oh my gosh, whenever i see jimmi i want to squeeze him.....he reminds me of my puddin bear....she's a little chub butt compared to most yorkies


----------



## roxies_mom

englishlabrocky said:


> Thank you. I do have two other dogs as well. Emmy and Buddy. Emmy is the black lab mix (3 yrs old) and Buddy is the Collie mix (11 yrs old).


 
aw, cute....we're a 3 dog house too...but all of ours are ankle biters now....  the most we had at one time was 4.....our golden went to the Rainbow Bridge, so did our terrier mix and 2 other yorkies.....


----------



## purses & pugs

You're so sweet *roxies_mom* Puddin bear is such a sweatheart too! and I think it's kinda cute when they are a little chubby....lol. And I smile every time I hear her name, it's so cute!!


----------



## englishlabrocky

roxies_mom said:


> aw, cute....we're a 3 dog house too...but all of ours are ankle biters now.... the most we had at one time was 4.....our golden went to the Rainbow Bridge, so did our terrier mix and 2 other yorkies.....


 
Lindy,

Sorry for your losses. I too know about loss. I just try and enjoy them as much as possible and show them love every day. Do any of your dogs know how to spell? If I spell the word "boney" they flip out....LOL

Holly


----------



## Sweetpea83

*englishlabrocky*-they are all precious!
*purses&pugs*-Jimmi should be a pug model!


----------



## englishlabrocky

Sweetpea83 said:


> *englishlabrocky*-they are all precious!
> *purses&pugs*-Jimmi should be a pug model!


 
Sweat pea,

Thank you!

Holly


----------



## purses & pugs

Sweetpea83 said:


> *englishlabrocky*-they are all precious!
> *purses&pugs*-Jimmi should be a pug model!



Haha...yeah, that would have been so cool! And he could earn money for mommy's Balenciaga obsession LOL!!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

purses & pugs said:


> Coudn't resist to post one more pic of Jimmi, my sweet little (and a bit chubby after Christmas...lol) pug!



*Awww... Tillie.. so cute!! such a fashionista!  

Ok.. thats it... JIMMIE is the cutest PUG EVER!!! *

*English:  Gorgeous Lab~!! *


----------



## englishlabrocky

oogiewoogie said:


> *Awww... Tillie.. so cute!! such a fashionista! *
> 
> *Ok.. thats it... JIMMIE is the cutest PUG EVER!!! *
> 
> *English: Gorgeous Lab~!! *


 
oogiewoogie,

Aww thanks. and to anyone else I might have missed in thanking for your kind remarks on Rocky....THANK YOU ALL....

Holly


----------



## tillie46

*^englishlabrocky........* thanks, she's certainly a Princess


----------



## tillie46

*Michele26
E*L*L*E
Roxies_Mom..............*Thank you all for your sweet comments on Dory, she's my love!


----------



## Justyna

my babies..my dog Cannabis lives now with my friends in my home country  and Frank the cat


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^Awww. I bet you miss Cannabis. Frank is a cutie..... love those eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^How cute, Justyna...love them both!


----------



## roxies_mom

Justyna said:


> my babies..my dog Cannabis lives now with my friends in my home country  and Frank the cat


 
Cannabis is a big guy!!  Frank has a cute face.......


----------



## roxies_mom

I just LOVE looking at everyone's babies.....thanks to you all for sharing!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Justyna*, they are so cute!!! You must miss your precious Cannabis a lot


----------



## Jeneen

Cannabis is adorable and his name has me LOL


----------



## Justyna

Thank you very much i miss him a lot!!!! all your babies are beautiful


----------



## louigirlxo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous dogs, louigirlxo!


----------



## starlv

englishlabrocky said:


> Thank you. I do have two other dogs as well. Emmy and Buddy. Emmy is the black lab mix (3 yrs old) and Buddy is the Collie mix (11 yrs old).


 
They are so cute!!! Love them

I have a choc lab and a collie mix too!!!

My choc lab is called Chubby...ya... he's really chubby and clumsy My collie is a real sweetheart Can't wait to upload their pics


----------



## englishlabrocky

starlv said:


> They are so cute!!! Love them
> 
> I have a choc lab and a collie mix too!!!
> 
> My choc lab is called Chubby...ya... he's really chubby and clumsy My collie is a real sweetheart Can't wait to upload their pics


 
Aww thanks. Too cool. I love seeing everyones pets on here.So cute!!!


----------



## englishlabrocky

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Gorgeous dogs, louigirlxo!


 
I SECOND THAT!!!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

...These pets are so very sweet!





Toto, my maine coonish eskimo kitten (he even looks like he's wearing grey Ugg booties!) 

Blooper >>


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is Jimmi, a tired little pug


----------



## roxies_mom

TheWinglessBird said:


> ...These pets are so very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toto, my maine coonish eskimo kitten (he even looks like he's wearing grey Ugg booties!)
> 
> Blooper >>


 
Toto looks so cute and cuddly!!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Here is Jimmi, a tired little pug


 
Pictures of Jimmi always make me smile!!


----------



## roxies_mom

So, these should really be posted on the Rainbow Bridge thread, but I wanted to share my boys here with everyone.........Calvin is the golden on the floor with my Sophie....and Kit is on the sofa......


----------



## oogiewoogie

purses & pugs said:


> Here is Jimmi, a tired little pug




Awww... I heart Jimmi...


----------



## purses & pugs

*roxies_mom and oogiewoogie*, your'e so sweet

Calvin, Sophie and Kit are so adorable! Very cute pics


----------



## calisnoopy

Here's Bow Wow

He's a miniature pinscher


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> *roxies_mom and oogiewoogie*, your'e so sweet
> 
> Calvin, Sophie and Kit are so adorable! Very cute pics


 

Thanks P & P!!


----------



## roxies_mom

calisnoopy said:


> Here's Bow Wow
> 
> He's a miniature pinscher
> 
> View attachment 995058
> 
> 
> View attachment 995059
> 
> 
> View attachment 995060
> 
> 
> View attachment 995061


 
bow wow is a handsome boy!


----------



## Jahpson

Shah - smiling for the camera







I am one proud owner!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Awww.  I love when pets smile, I swear sometimes I look at my girl kitty when I know she's happy and she's got a little smirk on her face


----------



## roxies_mom

Jahpson said:


> Shah - smiling for the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one proud owner!


 
Aw, what a pretty boy!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shah's a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

roxie-they are so cute!


Jimmi looks bored in that pic, lol..


----------



## Jahpson

thanks guys! I know some folks aren't huge fans of Rottweilers because of the reputation (or should I say sterotype)

but Shah is a playful little rascal! Loves people (and cameras)


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Rotts..they are so loyal..had one when I was alot younger..she was a great dog!


----------



## roxies_mom

Sweetpea83 said:


> roxie-they are so cute!
> 
> 
> Jimmi looks bored in that pic, lol..


 
thanks!


----------



## wonderwoman9




----------



## Sweetpea83

^wonderwoman-love your dog...I love Schnauzers!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thank you! He's in desperate need of a haircut! But I love that pic! 





Sweetpea83 said:


> ^wonderwoman-love your dog...I love Schnauzers!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's a cutie!! I use to have a salt and pepper one...he was the greatest dog, ever....he died a long time ago of old age..but I still think about him everyday.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


>


  OMG, such a cute doggie!!


----------



## roxies_mom

wonderwoman9 said:


>


 
He's so cute!!  I love them when they're a little scruffy!!  He looks cuddly!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are a couple of more pics of Jimmi...lol

Me and Jimmi near our cabin in the mountains in Norway, a hot summer day





At the beach, and yes he actually swims (but it doesn't nessecarily means he likes it!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love them, purses & pugs!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Here are a couple of more pics of Jimmi...lol
> 
> Me and Jimmi near our cabin in the mountains in Norway, a hot summer day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beach, and yes he actually swims (but it doesn't nessecarily means he likes it!)


 
Jimmi has such a personality, it's so evident in his pictures!  Keep them coming, please!!  We love Jimmi!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

purses & pugs said:


>


  Awww! What a little chub wub!  He looks so happy too lol


----------



## wonderwoman9

Pugs - Thank you! Your little Jimmi is a cutie too!!

Roxie - Thanks! I like them a little scruffy too! I'm not real fond of the "schnauzer cut". 

Sorry to hear that Sweetpea - they are good dogs. Was he the only schnauzer you ever had?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Not the best pic of my kitty - it was taken w/my phone. 

She LOVES boxes!!






And another!


----------



## Sweetpea83

wonderwoman9 said:


> Pugs - Thank you! Your little Jimmi is a cutie too!!
> 
> Roxie - Thanks! I like them a little scruffy too! I'm not real fond of the "schnauzer cut".
> 
> *Sorry to hear that Sweetpea - they are good dogs. Was he the only schnauzer you ever had?*




Yeah, he's the only one I've ever had..hope to adopt one in the near future!

Btw...your cat is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Wonderwoman9*, beautiful cat!  They always go in boxes lol even my boy who's too fat tries to shove himself into everything


----------



## roxies_mom

wonderwoman9 said:


> Not the best pic of my kitty - it was taken w/my phone.
> 
> She LOVES boxes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another!


 
What a pretty kitty....she looks like she's posing!  Should be a magazine ad or something.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Sweetpea! I hope you find another wonderful schnauzer baby someday! 

Thank you Lady Stardust! My kitty is a litte fatty too. She has found a new favorite place for winter though.....the electric blanket on low heat! 

Thanks Roxie! I know....I can't remember what she was looking at when I took the pic! I probably had a treat in my hand LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol cats and heat, my cat is obsessed with the space heater!


----------



## wonderwoman9

they sure do love heat! she used to lay on the dryer when it was running.....but she hasn't done that in a long time. now, she rarely leaves the electric blanket and sometimes even gets underneath it! if she gets too warm i've noticed she will lay beside it, then when she cools off she goes right back!


----------



## admat97

Here are Max and Baby


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Max and Baby are both cuties!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^^Aww I love when pets sit together.  They're like "look, we are friends!" lol


----------



## admat97

^I know...I love them so much!


----------



## roxies_mom

admat97 said:


> Here are Max and Baby


 
Very cute kitties!!


----------



## Jahpson

wonderwoman9 said:


> Not the best pic of my kitty - it was taken w/my phone.
> 
> She LOVES boxes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another!


 
omg, she is beautiful!


----------



## admat97

wonderwoman9 said:


> Not the best pic of my kitty - it was taken w/my phone.
> 
> She LOVES boxes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another!



Awwww...look at those eyes!! Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Necromancer

*wonderwoman *, they're fab pics of your cat. Like most cats, my cats love boxes too, and often fight for box supremacy when there's a new empty one to occupy.


----------



## Jeneen

*wonderwoman* - she's so pretty a sweet looking - aww!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Who says you can't dress up everyday? lol... Couldn't resist the Halloween costumes now on clearance.  (and her funny under bite)


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol I love the last one! So cute


----------



## purses & pugs

*oogie* - LOVE IT!!! Your doggie is über cute and I love her under bite too!


----------



## roxies_mom

oogiewoogie said:


> Who says you can't dress up everyday? lol... Couldn't resist the Halloween costumes now on clearance.  (and her funny under bite)


 
Isn't she adorable!!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Thanks *Lady, Purses, and Roxies~!  * She def. has character.. lol


----------



## purses & pugs

Jimmi the Bat Pug


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Jimmi the Bat Pug


  I just love Jimmi!!  Wonder if I could fix him up with my Sophie or Puddin Bear?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wanna give Jimmi a big smooch on the head!


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> I just love Jimmi!!  Wonder if I could fix him up with my Sophie or Puddin Bear?



Haha...I would have loved to do that!! You're so sweet However, I'm not sure Jimmi would, I suspect he's gay He's not very interested in other female dogs and he loved to steal my lipgloss and other kinds of makeup...LOL!!!

And Sweatpea, he loves hugs and smooches


----------



## Lakritze

Jimmi is so cute. I love your pictures.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Ok.. thats it.. I want Jimmi... LOL.  so CUTE~!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lakritze and oogiewoogie*, thanks sweeties

Jimmi and my Balenciaga Black GSH Work are with me at the office today


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> *Lakritze and oogiewoogie*, thanks sweeties
> 
> Jimmi and my Balenciaga Black GSH Work are with me at the office today


 
the bag is beautiful, but i'll take jimmi!   look at that face!


----------



## purses & pugs

Haha, your are so sweet *Roxies mom*! If f I had to choose I would have taken Jimmi too...heck, I would have sold all my bags if that was the only option to keep him, lol


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Haha, your are so sweet *Roxies mom*! If f I had to choose I would have taken Jimmi too...heck, I would have sold all my bags if that was the only option to keep him, lol


 
he really is adorable..i really look forward to jimmi's pictures!!!  i know what you mean about the bags......i feel the same way about my fur babies....they are my children!


----------



## Michele26

purses & pugs said:


> *Lakritze and oogiewoogie*, thanks sweeties
> 
> Jimmi and my Balenciaga Black GSH Work are with me at the office today



*purses & pugs*, Jimmi has the sweetest face. Is he as sweet as he looks?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Michele*, thanks Yes, he definitely is!!! He is the sweetest little pug, both IRL and in pics. And I'm not just sayin' because I'm his mommy...lol!


----------



## Necromancer

Hey Jimmi, bring me that bag, good boy.


----------



## Sharkbait

Snow dogs-- a rare site in North Carolina!

Ayrton does not like sleet






But loves his warm coat!


----------



## roxies_mom

Sharkbait said:


> Snow dogs-- a rare site in North Carolina!
> 
> Ayrton does not like sleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But loves his warm coat!


 

He looks so handsome in his coat!!  Who's his friend in the background?  He's pretty handsome too!


----------



## roxies_mom

Necromancer said:


> Hey Jimmi, bring me that bag, good boy.


----------



## Sharkbait

roxies_mom said:


> He looks so handsome in his coat!!  Who's his friend in the background?  He's pretty handsome too!



That's our rescue - Bow - She's 10, a shepherd Mix from Michigan and LOVES the snow!!!  That undercoat does wonders for her in this weather.

She's the perfect sweet dog.  She doesn't even need to be on a leash and is the most well-trained dog ever--by accident.  If you ask her to "SIT" she just looks at you.  If you say "Bow, can you sit please, sweetie?" She sits.  It's hilarious.  She's 10 and still runs 5 miles with me!


----------



## roxies_mom

Sharkbait said:


> That's our rescue - Bow - She's 10, a shepherd Mix from Michigan and LOVES the snow!!! That undercoat does wonders for her in this weather.
> 
> She's the perfect sweet dog. She doesn't even need to be on a leash and is the most well-trained dog ever--by accident. If you ask her to "SIT" she just looks at you. If you say "Bow, can you sit please, sweetie?" She sits. It's hilarious. She's 10 and still runs 5 miles with me!


 
Oops, sorry Bow, you're a pretty girl!!  What a nice story....I truely believe that the rescues know.....that's why they are such good babies....we had a rescue mutt Kit and he was a sweetie too.....


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sharkbait*, aww your two dogs are so cute! Love the winter coat on Ayrton...lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

*sharkbait*-cute pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jimmi is the cutest pug I've ever seen!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sweetpea83 said:


> Jimmi is the cutest pug I've ever seen!



Aw, thanks Sweetpea! I think so too, but I'm his mommy so I am probably incompetent to say anything about it...lol


----------



## Mrs. SR

*Sharkbait* great snow pictures. Love *Ayrton's* coat-- a very handsome boy. 

*Bow* sounds like a wonderfully smart companion. How cute that she needs to hear "please sweetie" before sitting.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Awww, *purses & pugs *another cute *Jimmi* picture. Those big dark eyes.


----------



## ileex3

my new baby~!! shes a havanese at 7 weeks now!    shes so cuteee


----------



## roxies_mom

ileex3 said:


> my new baby~!! shes a havanese at 7 weeks now!  shes so cuteee


 

Oh my gosh, shes cute!!!  What's her name?


----------



## Necromancer

Yeah,* ileex3*, what's that cutie's name?


----------



## purses & pugs

*ileex3*, :kiss: what a little cutie!!!! Oh, I want to hug her so bad!!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Oh my goodness *ileex3*, she is sooooo cute. Congrats.


----------



## ileex3

THANKS GUYS!! i named her Happy   i wonder what shes going to look like when she gets bigger!! i cant wait!!


----------



## Necromancer

Ah, Happy sounds like a very fitting name judging by those pics, *ileex3*. She certainly looks very happy.


----------



## Lilys

Happy looks wonderful. I hope you will send her pictures when she gets bigger too.


----------



## kimalee

I brought my new baby home with me yesterday!  Meet Misiek (pronounced Mee-shek)!  They said he was a mix of long haired Chihuahua and something else, but I can't remember right now.
He's a total sweetheart!


----------



## roxies_mom

kimalee said:


> I brought my new baby home with me yesterday! Meet Misiek (pronounced Mee-shek)! They said he was a mix of long haired Chihuahua and something else, but I can't remember right now.
> He's a total sweetheart!


 
Aw, Misiek is adorable....what a lucky fella to have a nice new home, and such a comfy looking bed.....


----------



## Louis&Mark

I love everyone's pictures!!!  so adorable.  never met a dog I didn't love.


----------



## Necromancer

*kimalee*, Misiek is adorable.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*Misiek* looks like a sweetie pie. Cute pictures.


----------



## whalenme

Here are some pictures of my 1.5 year old lab Jack..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jack is a cutie..I love chocolate labs!


----------



## Louis&Mark

awwww... such a cutie *whalenme* does he go running w.you?


----------



## roxies_mom

whalenme said:


> Here are some pictures of my 1.5 year old lab Jack..


 
Jack is a pretty boy!!


----------



## whalenme

Thank you for the compliments on my puppy.  He is so sweet except for the fact he still loves to jump on counters.  Any ideas on how to break that habit??

Louis&Mark- We are working on running together, he gets really excited when we start to run and starts to bit the leash which is odd because when we go walking he walks right next to my knee and never touches the leash.  I hope this summer he will be totally trained to run so we can go out together.


----------



## Necromancer

Jack's a handome fellow, *whalenme*.


----------



## Lakritze

Jack is a very handsome boy! Labs are great dogs. 



I can't believe my little girl is 17 months old already.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lakritze*, aw...so incredible cute she is!!! Love her expression


----------



## roxies_mom

Lakritze said:


> Jack is a very handsome boy! Labs are great dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my little girl is 17 months old already.


 
Aw, what a face...........Amy's coloring is striking!!


----------



## purses & pugs

My puggy very often looks so sad, but he really isn't! He's just doing this for food...that little devil


----------



## roxies_mom

He knows how to work the "mom"....turn on that face and get whatever he wants!!  Smart little Jimmi!!



purses & pugs said:


> My puggy very often looks so sad, but he really isn't! He's just doing this for food...that little devil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Amy is precious!

Awwww, Jimmi does look a little sad in that pic..still a cutie though!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*Lakritze*...she is adorable!!

*purses & pugs*... love that face.  I'd probably give in every time


----------



## Lady Stardust

My guinea pig Juliet when she was still a little dumpling.  Now she is a big dumpling lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..love the name, Lady Stardust!


----------



## Jasterock

Didn't know you are in this channel too dearie! 
Aw....Jimmi...you can have all the treats you want...with that face 



purses & pugs said:


> My puggy very often looks so sad, but he really isn't! He's just doing this for food...that little devil


----------



## Jasterock

Amy is beautiful!!!



Lakritze said:


> Jack is a very handsome boy! Labs are great dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my little girl is 17 months old already.


----------



## Jasterock

OMG...Jack is such a handsome sweetheart! Bless him



whalenme said:


> Here are some pictures of my 1.5 year old lab Jack..


----------



## purses & pugs

Jasterock said:


> Didn't know you are in this channel too dearie!
> Aw....Jimmi...you can have all the treats you want...with that face



J dear, sure am!!! And in the "pets that make you LOL" thread I love these pet threads, makes me smile a lot!


----------



## roxies_mom

Lady Stardust said:


> My guinea pig Juliet when she was still a little dumpling. Now she is a big dumpling lol


 

How sweet!  Juliette has such pretty coloring!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Some recent pics of my little ones:


----------



## Michele26

DenimShopaholic said:


> Some recent pics of my little ones:



DS...awww I love them...


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> DS...awww I love them...


 
Awww...thanks Michele!  They are rotten, but they have gotten me through some pretty tough times....how can I not smile with those mugs around me???


----------



## Sweetpea83

Denim-adorable photos!


----------



## Louis&Mark

DenimShopaholic said:


> Some recent pics of my little ones:


 

so cuuuute!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Denim, they are so cute.....you are right, mugs like that will definately make anyone smile!! 



DenimShopaholic said:


> Some recent pics of my little ones:


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Awww...thanks everyone!

My little guys say thanks too!


----------



## jacico

DenimShopaholic said:


> Some recent pics of my little ones:


 
AWWWWW! These pics are so adorable


----------



## Necromancer

Love the latest pics everyone.


----------



## purses & pugs

Do not disturb, I'm trying to sleep!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Do not disturb, I'm trying to sleep!


 
  hello little jimmi.....


----------



## Michele26

purses & pugs said:


> Do not disturb, I'm trying to sleep!



He's a king! So lovable..


----------



## Lady Stardust

purses & pugs said:


> Do not disturb, I'm trying to sleep!


 lol he says "Mommy I am tired, no more pictures!" lol mine always give me that look


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, Jimmi...


----------



## Necromancer

Jimmi, you cutie you.


----------



## yuurei

'I'm ready to go out.'


----------



## roxies_mom

yuurei said:


> 'I'm ready to go out.'


 
Very stylish!  I want to go too!


----------



## Necromancer

*yuurei*, your dog is all dressed up with nowhere to go. 
Gorgeous dog BTW.


----------



## Sweetpea83

yuurei- cute doggie..what breed is it?


----------



## yuurei

Sweetpea83 said:


> yuurei- cute doggie..what breed is it?



Thanks~!  He's a 3 year old Korean Jindo.


----------



## jacico

yuurei said:


> 'I'm ready to go out.'


 
So cute!!! Your dog dresses better than most people I know


----------



## purses & pugs

*yuurei*, what a cute doggy you have! And I love the scarf, he has an excellent taste


----------



## Lady Stardust

Mummy's little meatloaf today:


----------



## Jahpson

kimalee said:


> I brought my new baby home with me yesterday! Meet Misiek (pronounced Mee-shek)! They said he was a mix of long haired Chihuahua and something else, but I can't remember right now.
> He's a total sweetheart!


 

omg! so adorable i cant stand it!


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, *kimalee*, Misiek is such a cutie pie.


----------



## ivy1026

chubby Nike


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Nike is gorgeous!


----------



## ivy1026

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Nike is gorgeous!



Thanks Sweetpea.  He needs to lose some weights though


----------



## Necromancer

*ivy*, Nike's not chubby, he's just big boned. 
He really is a gorgeous looking cat.


----------



## roxies_mom

ivy1026 said:


> chubby Nike


 

he's a pretty boy....looks like he has attitude!


----------



## roxies_mom

Lady Stardust said:


> Mummy's little meatloaf today:


 

aw, how cute!  does he run around outside his cage much?  I'd be afraid I'd lose him.......


----------



## Lady Stardust

^She doesn't like to run around a lot (which is why she's so chubby lol) but when she does we have to catch her before she runs under something lol


----------



## Louiebabeee

This is my family dog, her name is sydney..she just turned 10!











..I love here little brown "eyebrows"


----------



## Necromancer

Sydney's a cutie. I love the eyebrows too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sydney is precious!


----------



## Louiebabeee

^thanks shes a really good dog too, even tho shes a family dog shes really my step moms "baby" lol


----------



## Jeneen

Loving all the new pics - what adorable babies!


----------



## purses & pugs

ivy, Nike is so cute! A really gorgeous cat (and not so chubby IMO!)


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust*, what a little cutie pie you have! And it's a good thing you do not have to chase her around the house...lol


----------



## purses & pugs

Louiebabeee said:


> This is my family dog, her name is sydney..she just turned 10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I love here little brown "eyebrows"




Awww...she is adorable! She reminds me a little of a Border Collie (which is one of my fave breeds) but with different colors. So cute!!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Ty with his favorite toy on his back


----------



## roxies_mom

Louis&Mark said:


> Ty with his favorite toy on his back


 
Oh my, Ty is just too cute....can he come live with me.....please?????


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ aww thanks *roxies_mom*!  here's one of my ozzie.  getting them together is kinda hard


----------



## roxies_mom

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ aww thanks *roxies_mom*! here's one of my ozzie. getting them together is kinda hard


 
I totally understand, I can't get mine together either......but your's are so, cute!!!  I'd take them both, really......they just look so cuddly!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*L&M*, what a little cutie!! Love this pic!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*roxies_mom*... ok but be warned they will never ever leave your lap, EVER!!  

thank you *purses & pugs*!  I think your pug is super cute and your Bal collection....


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Not a really good pic of Spike but I try


----------



## purses & pugs

**BagGirl158**, awww...Spike is very cute! Great close up pic!


----------



## roxies_mom

Louis&Mark said:


> *roxies_mom*... ok but be warned they will never ever leave your lap, EVER!!
> 
> thank you *purses & pugs*! I think your pug is super cute and your Bal collection....


 
L&M, that's ok......I wouldn't want them to!!


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> Not a really good pic of Spike but I try


 
BagGirl, we need to fix Spike up with my Peanut!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

What an awesome picture of SPIKE~!! Love the Black & White... I'd frame this one!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

purses & pugs said:


> **BagGirl158**, awww...Spike is very cute! Great close up pic!


 Thanks! I was suprised that he actually stood still for longer than 5 seconds.

*oogiewoogie- *Thanks I think I'll definately frame this one now

*roxies_mom-* I think we should too!


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ awww *spike* is so cute!!  ita, you should def frame it!


----------



## purses & pugs

My BF's daughter dressed Jimmi up in her angel wings... don't think he felt very comfy LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Jimmi looks cute! He also looks pissed..lol!


----------



## purses & pugs

^LOL sweetpea....he probably is a bit pissed!

Love your new avatar, you are so pretty your PF name suits you really well sweetie!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> My BF's daughter dressed Jimmi up in her angel wings... don't think he felt very comfy LOL


 
Aw, poor Jimmi!  I don't think he want's to be an angel!!    But he's cute anyway!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe, thanks purses&pugs!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Jimmi is soooo cute!!    those pics really put a smile on my face.  too cuuuute!!


----------



## Necromancer

Oh, Jimmi, you're just way too cute as a fairy.


----------



## Jaded81

Hahaha he doesn't look very impressed!!

Here's mine


----------



## purses & pugs

Jaded, OMG what a cutie!! Absolutely adorable 
And drooling over that gorgy red Chanel too!


----------



## purses & pugs

Louis&mark and necromancer - LOL!! He is an angry cutie in this outfit, you can tell he hates it


----------



## Necromancer

*P&P*, maybe he's angry because pink isn't his colour.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks!! Your darling is adorable too! Love love love your Chanels too!!! And I really liked your last action shot 



purses & pugs said:


> Jaded, OMG what a cutie!! Absolutely adorable
> And drooling over that gorgy red Chanel too!


----------



## Jaded81

Lol



necromancer said:


> *p&p*, maybe he's angry because pink isn't his colour.


----------



## Happy Luppy

3 of my 9 dogs 

From L-R : Cathy, Crocs, Luffy


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Awwww, they're cuties.


----------



## purses & pugs

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks!! Your darling is adorable too! Love love love your Chanels too!!! And I really liked your last action shot



Thanks! And haha...that action shot was a real _action _shot! We had so much fun that evening


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy Luppy said:


> 3 of my 9 dogs
> 
> From L-R : Cathy, Crocs, Luffy



Aw, look at those faces! So cute!!! Really, you have 9 dogs? Oh my


----------



## roxies_mom

Jaded81 said:


> Hahaha he doesn't look very impressed!!
> 
> Here's mine


 
Aw, how sweet!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Happy Luppy said:


> 3 of my 9 dogs
> 
> From L-R : Cathy, Crocs, Luffy


 
So cute!!  Are all your dogs little?  I have 3.....yorkie, silky and a chihuahua.....


----------



## Happy Luppy

purses & pugs said:


> Aw, look at those faces! So cute!!! Really, you have 9 dogs? Oh my





roxies_mom said:


> So cute!!  Are all your dogs little?  I have 3.....yorkie, silky and a chihuahua.....



Yep! Since my family is a BIG dog lover 

Only 3 of them are toy dogs, the others are German Shepherds 










My handsome hunk, Fritz






Pochi~ She gave birth to 9 puppies (Fritz being her DH:greengrin last summer. She's a rottie and german shepherd mix.

Missing them so much  Too bad i'm currently overseas to finish my studies.


----------



## roxies_mom

Happy Luppy said:


> Yep! Since my family is a BIG dog lover
> 
> Only 3 of them are toy dogs, the others are German Shepherds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My handsome hunk, Fritz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochi~ She gave birth to 9 puppies (Fritz being her DH:greengrin last summer. She's a rottie and german shepherd mix.
> 
> Missing them so much  Too bad i'm currently overseas to finish my studies.


 
Aw, all those sweet puppies!  How do the shepards do with the toy dogs?  We had a golden retriever that was scared to death of our little yorkie Roxie....she would get on the sofa - nose to nose with Calvin then she'd bark...and he would run!    But he was so sweet with her....never mean or rough at all.....


----------



## Happy Luppy

^ LOL that's so funny. 

My toy dogs are kind of scared with my shepherds but it's a different story with Pochi. One time Fritz was trying to "smell" on Luffy (she was really frightened) and Pochi comes to the rescue by growling at him. It was kinda cute and funny at the same time 

I only mix them with Pochi not with the others because i'm afraid of what will happen to my tiny ones


----------



## Sweetpea83

Happy Luppy-gorgeous German Shepherd!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Happy Luppy-gorgeous German Shepherd!



Thank You~ :kiss:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Happy Luppy *, awww...the pic of Pochi and her puppies are so sweet!!! Aw, my heart melts! 

I love dogs and would definitely have more, at least a black pug as well, but Jimmi will be so jealuos...He's used to have his mommy all to himself!


----------



## janine_ch

A picture of my dog:






It's a mongrel between a Bernese mountain dog and an Belgian Shepard


----------



## roxies_mom

janine_ch said:


> A picture of my dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mongrel between a Bernese mountain dog and an Belgian Shepard


 

*janine....*he/she looks like a sweet dog!  Poses nicely for pictures!  Mine won't sit still for a minute!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

janine_ch said:


> A picture of my dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mongrel between a Bernese mountain dog and an Belgian Shepard


 

Oh, that sweet face..I just want to snuggle with him/her!!


----------



## Happy Luppy

purses & pugs said:


> *Happy Luppy *, awww...the pic of Pochi and her puppies are so sweet!!! Aw, my heart melts!



She is a good mother  She was always caring for her children and would bark at my other shepherds if they get too close to her pups 

When 7 of her puppies were sold i was really devastated :cry: Pochi was in no doubt sad too, i could see it in her eyes! I miss milking her pups when she needs some rest~ I hope her puppies will be treated well in the new family...



janine_ch said:


> A picture of my dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mongrel between a Bernese mountain dog and an Belgian Shepard



So cuteeeee. I love large dogs~


----------



## LADC_chick

All these pet pictures are making me swoon! Here's Milo. He has less hair now because he saw the groomer on Saturday. Also, as you see, he makes himself comfortable anywhere...including right on top of my book.


----------



## roxies_mom

LADC_chick said:


> All these pet pictures are making me swoon! Here's Milo. He has less hair now because he saw the groomer on Saturday. Also, as you see, he makes himself comfortable anywhere...including right on top of my book.


 
Hi Milo, you need to come to my house!!  I would give you hugs!!  Puddin Bear might not like it, but that's ok!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Janine-what a cutie!
LADC-Milo has an adorable face!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little lady decided my elbow was dirty so she cleaned it for me lol:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust*, how cute is she??? Oh, clean my elbow too!


----------



## purses & pugs

Jimmi is with me at work today, here he is with his blanket next to my desk


----------



## Sweetpea83

LadyStardust-omg..your kitty is precious!!
purses&pugs-


----------



## gramps575

HI,
Here is our dog Fermi. We think he is just soooo clever.
http://i49.tinypic.com/v6hq1g.jpg


----------



## roxies_mom

gramps575 said:


> HI,
> Here is our dog Fermi. We think he is just soooo clever.
> http://i49.tinypic.com/v6hq1g.jpg


 

Very photogenic!!  He's such a pretty boy!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Jimmi is with me at work today, here he is with his blanket next to my desk


 
Aw Jimmi helps Mommy at work....how cute is that!


----------



## roxies_mom

Lady Stardust said:


> My little lady decided my elbow was dirty so she cleaned it for me lol:


 
What pretty coloring!!  He can clean my elbows anytime!


----------



## gramps575

Hi, I just went back through a couple of pages and what wonderful pets.........Loved lady Stardust's kitty cat, and Milo and Jimi and Cathy, Crocs, Luffy and all the German shepards, and Janine_ch your mixed breed is a beauty.  All pets are wonderful and these few I viewed are all just terrific.
Thanks, Fermi's mama
gramps575

P.S. Can I change the order of messages (posts) so that the most recent ones in a thread show first?


----------



## gramps575

roxies_mom said:


> Very photogenic!! He's such a pretty boy!


 
THANKS!! Our grand-daughter is a talented ((grandma's prerogative to say so)) photographer and she took his picture.
Milo is absorbing Paris knowledge by osmosis---what a clever puppy!!

Fermi's mom gramps575


----------



## roxies_mom

gramps575 said:


> THANKS!! Our grand-daughter is a talented ((grandma's prerogative to say so)) photographer and she took his picture.
> Milo is absorbing Paris knowledge by osmosis---what a clever puppy!!
> 
> Fermi's mom gramps575


 
Wow, your granddaughter really is a good photographer.....my little girls are so bad, they would never sit still for a picture!!  

  love that, absorbing Paris by osmosis!!  I think Fermi's Mom is quite clever!!


----------



## gramps575

I like your "saying" about living life and Satan. I had not read that before. Did you originate it?  Very Clever!!


----------



## litoXpat

this is my 7month old kitten Milo. She's spoiled >_< and
the love of my life


----------



## gramps575

Kitten Milo
She looks like a celebrity cat-------has she been in a movie??? giggles
Very lovely.


----------



## litoXpat

@gramps575 lol would you like her paw stamp


----------



## Michele26

*litoXpat*, Milo is so precious. My three cats have always been in-doors, and they won't even let me put a collar on them. I can't believe she lets you dress her. I think the key is starting when they're kittens. 

Your pictures of her are so adorable,  I even showed my DH.


----------



## gramps575

litoXpat said:


> @gramps575 lol would you like her paw stamp


 

Oh, my--I am sure the paw print must already be enmeshed in the famous Hollywood  concrete.  I will just go there and get a rubbing from it.


----------



## gramps575

Just a picture of our dog in an unusual position. Hope people remember who "Nadia" was.


----------



## purses & pugs

LOL, too funny!!! You made my day But no, not sure who "Nadia" is...


----------



## roxies_mom

gramps575 said:


> Just a picture of our dog in an unusual position. Hope people remember who "Nadia" was.


 
Ah, Nadia Comaneci - Russian gymnast in 1976, student of the famous Bella Karoli.....now married to Bart Connor - American gymnast and medal winner!!  "Fermi Comaneci" on the balance beam!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao...funny pic, gramps!


----------



## manke

gramps, what an adorable picture!


----------



## Jeneen

gramps575 said:


> Just a picture of our dog in an unusual position. Hope people remember who "Nadia" was.


 Aww what a sweetie - I love apricot poodles


----------



## litoXpat

@gramp575 _lol @ the dog_
@Michele26 _thanks and milo is an indoor kitty but i have a collar just in case. and i think starting early is key. when i first put a collar on her she kept scratching it with her hind leg to the point we needed to get her a new collar  #_# now she just jingles around the house _


----------



## purses & pugs

I had a live reveal of two Bal goodies yesterday and Jimmi insisted to model with one of them, he said it was because they matched so well!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> I had a live reveal of two Bal goodies yesterday and Jimmi insisted to model with one of them, he said it was because they matched so well!


 
Beautiful bag!! Congrats!!  As for Mr. Jimmi.....he's a dog that knows what he wants and knows how to get it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic of Jimmi...I like your bag as well!


----------



## Jeneen

Jimmi and your balenciaga are a match made in heaven~


----------



## Katie68506

gramps575 said:


> Just a picture of our dog in an unusual position. Hope people remember who "Nadia" was.



She's so cute!!!!  My peekapoo is half apricot poddle (not that you could tell tho')



roxies_mom said:


> Ah, Nadia Comaneci - Russian gymnast in 1976, student of the famous Bella Karoli.....now married to Bart Connor - American gymnast and medal winner!!  "Fermi Comaneci" on the balance beam!!


Nope never heard of her


----------



## roxies_mom

Katie68506 said:


> She's so cute!!!! My peekapoo is half apricot poddle (not that you could tell tho')
> 
> 
> Nope never heard of her


 
Yikes gramps and I are here among the youngsters!    Tell me, do you know who Mary Lou is?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Roxies mom, Sweetpea and Jeneen*, thanks so much! yes, Jimmi definitely knows how to get his way


----------



## manke

purses & pugs, jimmi and sahara look tdf together. how much does he weigh? i'm seriously getting so fond of him through your pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

manke said:


> purses & pugs, jimmi and sahara look tdf together. how much does he weigh? i'm seriously getting so fond of him through your pics!



Lol, you are so sweet! And why do you want to know how much he weighs? He is a little shy to tell but I'll tell anyway Around 10 kg and no, he is too heavy and too big to be an arm candy dog:lolots:


----------



## manke

^haha, i guess i was wondering about his weight because he looks like the cutest lap dog to me but having played with pugs before, they are usually "densely built" and tend to weigh a lot for their size. i had a dachshund at one point, and that guy was so dense (for lack of another word) compared to my little mutt who looked about the same volume. the poor guy could never sleep on me like he wanted to.


----------



## purses & pugs

^aw...I can imagine love dogs, all kinds! Jimmi is a perfect lap dog and he loves it, but I could never ever go arond and carry him under my arm! He is way too heavy for that


----------



## Green Zebra

Louis&Mark said:


> Ty with his favorite toy on his back





Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ aww thanks *roxies_mom*!  here's one of my ozzie.  getting them together is kinda hard



So cute!!  Love Ty and Ozzie!  I just want to kiss those little noses!!


----------



## chelsbelle

Here are my furbabies!

This is Sweetpea, she has the softest fur, like a bunny. She is EXTREMELY vocal and talks alllll day. It's cute cause when you say something to her she always has a reply!






This is Sherekhan, he is my baby. He is very aloof but sweet when he wants to be around you. He can be very playful.





This is cody my mini dachshund. He is so cuddly and sweet!





This is our scottie Scout our newest addition. He is about 8 months now. Such a sweetie.


----------



## ivy1026

*chelsbelle* - all your babies are adorable!


----------



## roxies_mom

What a beautiful fur family you have!!




chelsbelle said:


> Here are my furbabies!
> 
> This is Sweetpea, she has the softest fur, like a bunny. She is EXTREMELY vocal and talks alllll day. It's cute cause when you say something to her she always has a reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sherekhan, he is my baby. He is very aloof but sweet when he wants to be around you. He can be very playful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is cody my mini dachshund. He is so cuddly and sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our scottie Scout our newest addition. He is about 8 months now. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chelsbelle-love all your babies!! (your mini dachshund looks like my sister's late doggie who passed away last year :cry: her name was Molly)


----------



## Green Zebra

*chelsbelle*, your pets are adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

*chelsbelle*, your pets are so cute!! Love the pics And look at Sherekhan's eyes, what an incredible beauty he is!


----------



## Pimbi77

jubanegra said:


> Hei everybody.
> I am new here, and enjoying a lot this forum.
> Here is a picture of our girl Roxy. She will be 3 months tomorrow.artyhat:


Even though I'm a dog lover, this is the most cutest cat I've ever seen!
What a lovely face....adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## vernilover

here is my beagle, 6 months old in the pic!!


----------



## badgersmommy

Cute beagle! He looks so happy


----------



## Mrs. SR

*vernilover* your beagle is adorable. Great picture.


----------



## pcil

Here's Whiskey when we take him to the beach last month:


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Verni*-what a cutie!
*pcil*-haha look at his precious face!


----------



## jubanegra

*Thanks everybody for the lovely comments. *

Roxy wanted to show how cute she is in her first outfit. It's a bobble jacket. 





She can't see the camera. She loves to pose.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*pcil*--Whiskey is beyond cute.

*jubanegra*-- awww, Roxy in her jacket. I'm impressed that you were able to get her to wear it.


----------



## jubanegra

Mrs. SR said:


> *jubanegra*-- awww, Roxy in her jacket. I'm impressed that you were able to get her to wear it.


 
It's not so difficult, because the jacket is opened. So it's just a matter of getting the paws in the two holes, and close the jacket at the belly. This is actually a jacket made for dogs. It's so difficult to find clothes for cats around here.
I am already planning to buy more outfits.  She feels cold when I go outside with her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

juba-Roxy is so freaking cute!


----------



## ivy1026

*jubanegra* - Roxy is adorable in the pink outfit!


----------



## jubanegra

Thanks Sweet and Ivy.

Here is one more...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Such a pretty cat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jubanegra said:


> Thanks Sweet and Ivy.
> 
> Here is one more...




Looks like Roxy is posing in this one!


----------



## roxies_mom

jubanegra said:


> Thanks Sweet and Ivy.
> 
> Here is one more...


 
Oh my gosh, Roxy is so cute, pink is definately her color!!


----------



## roxies_mom

pcil said:


> Here's Whiskey when we take him to the beach last month:


 
He's such a cutie!!


----------



## roxies_mom

vernilover said:


> here is my beagle, 6 months old in the pic!!


 
He looks like a happy boy!  How old is he now?


----------



## yeliab

*Vernilover *- What a Sweet and Cute BEAGLE!!   

*PCIL* - OMG - what a Cutie!!  What type of pup is he?  

*jubanegra* - Roxy is Adorable!!  Love the outfit and that Cute face!!


----------



## berri716

This is Bailey, he's 2 and 1/2



This is Hailey, she's also 2 and 1/2



And this is Lucy, she's 5 months


----------



## berri716

*jubanegra* Roxy is absolutely adorable! How on earth do you get her to wear that?!? I got a Christmas shirt for my cat last year and when I put it on him he just toppled over! He wouldn't move again until I took it off hahaa


----------



## Mrs. SR

*berri716* you have a cute pet family. Love the picture of Hailey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

berri716- omg what cuties you have! Bailey looks alot like my orange tabby!


----------



## Michele26

*jubanegra,* I've tried putting a sweater on one of my babies, and it doesn't work. They literally can't walk. I think the key is starting when they are kittens.

Your cat is so pretty.


----------



## berri716

*Mrs. SR* Thank you! That used to be her favorite place to sit, no matter where in the apt that basket was she was in it hahaha

*Sweetpea83* I love orange kitties, he is handful that's for sure!!


----------



## pcil

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Verni*-what a cutie!
> *pcil*-haha look at his precious face!



I know!! He just ran past us and pose! 



jubanegra said:


> *Thanks everybody for the lovely comments. *
> 
> Roxy wanted to show how cute she is in her first outfit. It's a bobble jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't see the camera. She loves to pose.



Ohhh Roxy is so cute!!!



Mrs. SR said:


> *pcil*--Whiskey is beyond cute.
> 
> *jubanegra*-- awww, Roxy in her jacket. I'm impressed that you were able to get her to wear it.



Thanks Mrs. SR! 



roxies_mom said:


> He's such a cutie!!



Thanks roxies_mom!



yeliab said:


> *Vernilover *- What a Sweet and Cute BEAGLE!!
> 
> *PCIL* - OMG - what a Cutie!!  What type of pup is he?
> 
> *jubanegra* - Roxy is Adorable!!  Love the outfit and that Cute face!!



He's a pomeranian/terrier mix


----------



## roxies_mom

berri716 said:


> This is Bailey, he's 2 and 1/2
> View attachment 1044274
> 
> 
> This is Hailey, she's also 2 and 1/2
> View attachment 1044275
> 
> 
> And this is Lucy, she's 5 months
> View attachment 1044282


 
berri -- love your babies!!


----------



## JennMSU

here is our little guy, yoshi! he's almost 10 mos. he may be little, but he has a huge personality!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute! My SO's mother has a dog just like yours, JennMSU..what a cutie!


----------



## yeliab

*PCIL*, OMG - no wonder he's such a Cutie!!  What a mix!!  

*Berri*, your family is gorgeous!!  What Cuties!!    I bet Lucy isn't the boss of the bunch!  I bet Bailey and Hailey rule the roost!!  

*Jenn,* your baby Yoshi is Adorable!  only 10 months old??  Oh my...  he's a Handful!!  What a cutie!!


----------



## berri716

*roxies_mom* Thank you!!!

*JennMSU* How could you EVER say no to that face!!! He's so precious!

*yeliab* You got that right haha I'd say Bailey is the boss around our house!


----------



## roxies_mom

JennMSU said:


> here is our little guy, yoshi! he's almost 10 mos. he may be little, but he has a huge personality!


 
Yoshi is a cutie!!  Little dogs have such wonderful personalities, they don't know they're little!!


----------



## jubanegra

berri716 said:


> *jubanegra* Roxy is absolutely adorable! How on earth do you get her to wear that?!? I got a Christmas shirt for my cat last year and when I put it on him he just toppled over! He wouldn't move again until I took it off hahaa


 


Michele26 said:


> *jubanegra,* I've tried putting a sweater on one of my babies, and it doesn't work. They literally can't walk. I think the key is starting when they are kittens.
> 
> Your cat is so pretty.


 
Thank you!!!
About the jacket, it's like Michele said, it's important to start when they are kittens. Since Roxy was very small, she used necklace and harness, like that:
http://www.felinerina.com/catalog/blue_gingham_cat_harness_lead.jpg

When we first put the harness, she went directly to the floor. It was sooo funny. Then my husband and I tried and tried it again, a little each day. She started with kitten harness, and not so long ago, passed to the adult ones. Now she only goes out wearing the harness, and walk, play normally.
Back to the jacket, I think she was feeling a little strange at first, walking around slowly, sometimes laying down, but didn't complain or/and tryed to take it away.
Just one more thing, it's important that the clothes have buttons on the belly. It's much more difficult if you need to put it thru the cat's head.
The one Roxy has is like that:


----------



## jubanegra

pcil said:


> Ohhh Roxy is so cute!!!


 


yeliab said:


> *jubanegra* - Roxy is Adorable!! Love the outfit and that Cute face!!


 
Thank you very much. She is gonna be very happy with so many compliments. She became 7 months today.artyhat:


----------



## roxies_mom

jubanegra said:


> Thank you very much. She is gonna be very happy with so many compliments. She became 7 months today.artyhat:


 

Happy Birthday Roxy!!


----------



## JennMSU

aww, thanks everyone! i clicked through this thread off and on today. doesn't it make you just smile? all of the cute animals!!!


----------



## Mrs. SR

I agree with you *Jenn*^^. Every pet on this thread is adorable and looking at them makes me smile too.... Your *yoshi* looks like a huggable bundle of fun.


----------



## yeliab

jubanegra said:


> Thank you very much. She is gonna be very happy with so many compliments. She became 7 months today.artyhat:




HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ROXY!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

A couple of recent kitty pics:


----------



## bnjj

This is what my two sleepyheads are doing right now (pic was taken just minutes ago).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Denim-they are gorgeous!!
bnjj-what a sweet picture!


----------



## Michele26

DS, your bed looks like mine - cats everywhere! They're beautiful. 

bnjj, they look like they really love one another. So sweet.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Thanks Sweetpea and Michele - nice to run into the both of you on another thread besides our "usual" hangout!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

bnjj said:


> This is what my two sleepyheads are doing right now (pic was taken just minutes ago).


 
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bnjj

Thanks guys!  They are still in pretty much the same position almost 90 minutes later.


----------



## JennMSU

*DenimShopaholic *and *bnjj *-- love the kitty pics! my pup was at the vet today for his heartworm checkup and in comes a gal w/ the prettiest black cat in the world. my pup doesn't see many cats aside from the neighbor cat so he was just staring in wonderment. and then the cat meowed so loudly and my dog was turning his head as to say, what is that noise!??! i think kitty realized he was at the vet. poor kitty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DenimShopaholic said:


> Thanks Sweetpea and Michele - nice to run into the both of you on another thread besides our "usual" hangout!!




Hehe, ditto...I love this thread..always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## ivy1026

*DenimShopaholic* - lovely cats!


----------



## ivy1026

bnjj said:


> This is what my two sleepyheads are doing right now (pic was taken just minutes ago).



very sweet


----------



## yeliab

*Denim*, your babies are Adorable!!  I love how they're cuddled on the bed!!  Sweet!  

*bnjj*, What a SWEET photo of your fur babies!!    That deserves the "Awwww" factor!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

ivy1026 said:


> *DenimShopaholic* - lovely cats!


 
Aww, thanks ivy!  I love the baby in your avatar too!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

yeliab said:


> *Denim*, your babies are Adorable!! I love how they're cuddled on the bed!! Sweet!
> 
> *bnjj*, What a SWEET photo of your fur babies!!  That deserves the "Awwww" factor!


 
Aww..thanks yeliab - every now and then all is well in kitty world and they all get along at the same time!  I thought I had another pic that had all 4 kitties on the bed - but I can't seem to find it at the moment!!


----------



## *Jenn*

we've got three cats; here they are, our babies! [excuse the crappy pics, these are all from my cell, as my camera cord isn't working and all my photos are on my broken laptop. ]

marley - i found him all alone and skinny in a cornfield over the july 4th weekend in 2008. the vet said he was about 4 weeks old. at his next checkup, i asked the vet about a peculiar habit he had picked up - he would snuggle up next to me when i was laying down, and would knead and suck on the blanket/my clothes. the vet said that he actually thought that i was his real mother, and was trying to nurse. subsequently, he ended up being a spoiled rotten little momma's boy, haha! he's almost 2 years old now!

[don't laugh, and don't yell at me, he actually comes running when i pull his shirts out of the drawer!]






tehya - my ex and i had just moved into an apartment and i wanted another kitty, because i was sure that marley would be lonely when we were out during the day. so, in january 2009 we adopted her from my boss's son. he had just gotten divorced and was trying to find homes for all of his pets. tehya had lived with two small, hyper jack russell terriors and, because of this, is what we call "skitzy". i've been known to call her "skitz b*tch" on occassion, just because it's amusing. she's very hyper and gets spooked quite easily. she's almost 3 now.

[hence, skitzy. it's difficult to get a full picture of her that isn't blurry, haha.]






Zoey - my boyfriend lives in a different state and was lonely without me, so i got him this kitten, in november 2009!  a friend of mine had gotten her for his daughter, but she couldn't handle the responsibility of a pet, so he gave her to me. she did not get any attention or affection in her previous home, so she is very very cuddly and loveable. she is almost 1.

[this is the pic i sent my boyfriend when i went to go pick her up.]


----------



## Sweetpea83

^*Jenn*-your babies are precious!!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, what sweet kitties.  That polo shirt is too damn cute!


----------



## *Jenn*

thanks! we're pretty fond of them too.


----------



## ivy1026

haha....cute face


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many little munchkins!!


----------



## yeliab

*Jenn*, OMG - Such cute stories!!  Your fur babies are Adorable!!  I had to laugh when I read that Marley actually runs to you when you take his polo shirt out of the drawer!     He's a character!


----------



## *Jenn*

oh, trust me - character is an understatement! he gets in the bathtub and swims around in the water, he likes to go outside and roll in the snow, he LOVES to wear his shirts, and he always wants me to carry him around like a baby! he is the houdini of collars - it will be on one minute and literally on the floor 45 seconds later. i've even put electrical tape around the buckle and he still figures it out!! he also helps his sister get hers off, i've seen him pawing and chewing at her buckle! little snot.   he is the definition of spoiled! but he's my fat little baby.


----------



## yeliab

*Jenn*, OMG!!  LOL!!   

Does he know he's a Cat??  




*Jenn* said:


> oh, trust me - character is an understatement! he gets in the bathtub and swims around in the water, he likes to go outside and roll in the snow, he LOVES to wear his shirts, and he always wants me to carry him around like a baby! he is the houdini of collars - it will be on one minute and literally on the floor 45 seconds later. i've even put electrical tape around the buckle and he still figures it out!! he also helps his sister get hers off, i've seen him pawing and chewing at her buckle! little snot.   he is the definition of spoiled! but he's my fat little baby.


----------



## jubanegra

*Jenn* said:


> we've got three cats; here they are, our babies! [excuse the crappy pics, these are all from my cell, as my camera cord isn't working and all my photos are on my broken laptop. ]
> 
> marley - i found him all alone and skinny in a cornfield over the july 4th weekend in 2008. the vet said he was about 4 weeks old. at his next checkup, i asked the vet about a peculiar habit he had picked up - he would snuggle up next to me when i was laying down, and would knead and suck on the blanket/my clothes. the vet said that he actually thought that i was his real mother, and was trying to nurse. subsequently, he ended up being a spoiled rotten little momma's boy, haha! he's almost 2 years old now!
> 
> [don't laugh, and don't yell at me, he actually comes running when i pull his shirts out of the drawer!]
> 
> 
> 
> tehya - my ex and i had just moved into an apartment and i wanted another kitty, because i was sure that marley would be lonely when we were out during the day. so, in january 2009 we adopted her from my boss's son. he had just gotten divorced and was trying to find homes for all of his pets. tehya had lived with two small, hyper jack russell terriors and, because of this, is what we call "skitzy". i've been known to call her "skitz b*tch" on occassion, just because it's amusing. she's very hyper and gets spooked quite easily. she's almost 3 now.
> 
> [hence, skitzy. it's difficult to get a full picture of her that isn't blurry, haha.]
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey - my boyfriend lives in a different state and was lonely without me, so i got him this kitten, in november 2009!  a friend of mine had gotten her for his daughter, but she couldn't handle the responsibility of a pet, so he gave her to me. she did not get any attention or affection in her previous home, so she is very very cuddly and loveable. she is almost 1.
> 
> [this is the pic i sent my boyfriend when i went to go pick her up.]


 
Jenn, your babies are sooooo cute. Marley looks very fashion in this t-shirt.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My lady on my bed.  No plans on moving even though I wanted to take a nap that day! lol  I'm so proud of her today, she's starting to talk a little more (she never meows, it's VERY rare for her) so I'm super excited!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pic, lady stardust! My cat is the complete opposite...a huge talker!! We have to tell him to hush after a while!


----------



## Green Zebra

^^ I love this photo of her!


----------



## Necromancer

*Lady Stardust*, what a cutie. She sure does look comfy there.


----------



## roxies_mom

Lady Stardust said:


> My lady on my bed. No plans on moving even though I wanted to take a nap that day! lol I'm so proud of her today, she's starting to talk a little more (she never meows, it's VERY rare for her) so I'm super excited!


 
That looks like a comfy spot!!  She's a pretty girl!!


----------



## SweetGirl8456

This is my sweet girl cat, Autumn


----------



## roxies_mom

SweetGirl8456 said:


> This is my sweet girl cat, Autumn


 
What a face!!  Her name should be Sweet Girl too!


----------



## SweetGirl8456

roxies_mom said:


> What a face!! Her name should be Sweet Girl too!


 
I agree!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy says thanks for the compliments! 

*SweetGirl8456*, what a pretty kitty!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

SweetGirl8456 said:


> This is my sweet girl cat, Autumn


 
She's adorable!! Does she have a twin by any chance???


----------



## *Jenn*

SweetGirl8456 said:


> This is my sweet girl cat, Autumn





oh my gosh, she's ADORABLE!


----------



## SweetGirl8456

DenimShopaholic said:


> She's adorable!! Does she have a twin by any chance???


 
I wish!!!


----------



## SweetGirl8456

Thanks for the compliments ladies, you all are sweet!


----------



## aaallabama

SweetGirl8456 said:


> This is my sweet girl cat, Autumn


_*
^^ OMG> i wanna eat her up!!!*_


----------



## yeliab

I don't blame her!!  That bed looks so comfy!!   The little, "Mew mew's" are the sound of a happy content kitty!   



Lady Stardust said:


> My lady on my bed.  No plans on moving even though I wanted to take a nap that day! lol  I'm so proud of her today, she's starting to talk a little more (she never meows, it's VERY rare for her) so I'm super excited!


----------



## yeliab

Awww!!  Look at her!  She's adorable!  I see a little smile!  



SweetGirl8456 said:


> This is my sweet girl cat, Autumn


----------



## SweetGirl8456

Autumn will be happy to hear all of your compliments!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Awww, Autumn is just soooo adorable. I wanna give her kisses and cuddles.


----------



## SweetGirl8456

Necromancer said:


> ^^ Awww, Autumn is just soooo adorable. I wanna give her kisses and cuddles.



She would love them!


----------



## Green Zebra

Autumn is simply precious and adorable!! I want to pick her up and hug her!


----------



## sweetart

here's my lil nico!




I  this picture my sister took of him!


----------



## roxies_mom

sweetart said:


> here's my lil nico!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  this picture my sister took of him!


 
What a precious little boy!  I love how his tongue is just peeking out of his mouth.....My Puddin Bear does that too!!


----------



## Green Zebra

sweetart said:


> here's my lil nico!
> 
> I  this picture my sister took of him!




I love the photo your sister took of nico as well...the lighting is so striking.  He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## ivy1026

sweetart said:


> here's my lil nico!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  this picture my sister took of him!


He looks happy


----------



## pukasonqo

this is my kids' dog,scooter, he is a sweetheart and we cannot work out what breed he is! when i took this pic on tuesday he just had fallen in a pond so he is quite dirty...


----------



## Green Zebra

pukasonqo said:


> this is my kids' dog,scooter, he is a sweetheart and we cannot work out what breed he is! when i took this pic on tuesday he just had fallen in a pond so he is quite dirty...




OMG, now THAT is a great photo!  I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scooter is adorable!!


----------



## roxies_mom

pukasonqo said:


> this is my kids' dog,scooter, he is a sweetheart and we cannot work out what breed he is! when i took this pic on tuesday he just had fallen in a pond so he is quite dirty...


 
aw, scooter is too cute!!  dirty or not, I think I'd give him a hug!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I took some pics for the "photos wearing your Bbags" thread when Jimmi came to check on what I was doing. He was like "mommy, what are you doing???" lol


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you ladies for your nice comments about scooter! yes *roxies_mum*, he is a very sweet dog...dirty or not!
*purses and pugs*, love jimmi's expression! too cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy was playing a lot today like a silly lady and tired herself out   She usually sleeps on furniture but she was so tired she just passed out on the floor lol


----------



## corries2

My GSD Becky guarding Black Roxanne with her life!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Becky is gorgeous!


----------



## mymeimei02

Recents pics of my cat Stitch












My yorkie MeiMei


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I swear I think our cats are twins lol.  Stitch looks so much like Storm as a baby in the 1st pic


----------



## Green Zebra

corries2 said:


> My GSD Becky guarding Black Roxanne with her life!




Becky is a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pukasonqo said:


> *purses and pugs*, love jimmi's expression! too cute!



Thanks dear! He makes me laugh every day And scooter is so cute! love your pic of him when he hsd fallen into a pond, lol!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust*, aw...Spotsy is so cute! And she falls a sleep after wearing herself out, haha, that is adorable!

*corries2*, cool pics! You have a personal guard for your lovely Roxanne, lol
And Becky is very cute!

*mymeimei02*, what an adorable pic of your yorkie MeiMei awww, and Stitch is also a cutie!


----------



## mymeimei02

Thanks *purses & pugs*  
Oh I know *Lady Stardust* when I saw pics of your Storm I was thinking wow he looks like my Stitch


----------



## Michele26

Keep the pictures coming ladies. They always pick me up when I'm having a bad day.

*purses & pugs*, I love your avatar.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Michele26*, thank you dear And I agree, this thread always gets me in a good mood!


----------



## Roe

Hello my pet lovers. He's a picture of my 6 month old boxer before him and his twin brother (the white maltese) go in for a bath. They love running a muck outside.


----------



## roxies_mom

Roe said:


> Hello my pet lovers. He's a picture of my 6 month old boxer before him and his twin brother (the white maltese) go in for a bath. They love running a muck outside.


 
How cute!  Twin son's from different mothers!


----------



## roxies_mom

mymeimei02 said:


> Recents pics of my cat Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yorkie MeiMei


 
Stitch is a beauty, but my heart belongs to MeiMei......I'm such a sucker for yorkies.....


----------



## roxies_mom

corries2 said:


> My GSD Becky guarding Black Roxanne with her life!


 
Becky is a pretty girl.....bet no one messes with Roxanne!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy was playing a lot today like a silly lady and tired herself out  She usually sleeps on furniture but she was so tired she just passed out on the floor lol


 
Aren't they funny, how they can just fall out like that......so cute!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Purses & Pugs........love, love, love your new avatar!!  I love Jimmi....he's such a star!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Roe said:


> Hello my pet lovers. He's a picture of my 6 month old boxer before him and his twin brother (the white maltese) go in for a bath. They love running a muck outside.




Cute photo!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy girl playing with her favorite toy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Spotsy!


----------



## wonderwoman9

i've posted pics of my baby before but i took this yesterday


----------



## roxies_mom

wonderwoman9 said:


> i've posted pics of my baby before but i took this yesterday


 
Wow, what pretty green eyes........


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Thank you! Her eyes look really green sometimes and yellow sometimes!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww,* your cat is so cute! Love her lazy look Hope she is nice to your pup Gunner!


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> Purses & Pugs........love, love, love your new avatar!!  I love Jimmi....he's such a star!



Aw thanks so much! Lol yes, I he is a star At least he is very photogenic


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> *ww,* your cat is so cute! Love her lazy look Hope she is nice to your pup Gunner!




She was in sleepy lazy mode (laying on her electric blanket) haha! She likes Gunner, he is rough and wants to play w/her but she doesn't want to ever. I should post a pic of him up here too!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yes *ww* you must do that, Gunner is so cute!


----------



## wonderwoman9




----------



## purses & pugs

Lol *ww*, he is soooo cute! I want to give him a BIG hug


----------



## wonderwoman9

^he would love a big hug!! he is a big baby and loves to be held


----------



## roxies_mom

wonderwoman9 said:


>


 
He's cute......Is he a schnauzer?  I've never seen a black one, only salt-n-pepper ones......we had 2 as I was growing up.........


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Thank you! Yes he's an 8 month old schnauzer baby! He has a little white on each paw and a white chest - he needs a haircut!


----------



## roxies_mom

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^Thank you! Yes he's an 8 month old schnauzer baby! He has a little white on each paw and a white chest - he needs a haircut!


 
he's adorable.....I love his ears.....back when I was a kid, they cropped them on a regular basis.....I know they don't do that much anymore and I'm glad......he looks like a sweetheart......


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ Thank you! Oh I know - I'm not a fan of ear cropping much.....Its mean and they look better floppy! I kinda wish they didn't crop their tails either....I've seen very few w/their tails - so cute! He is a sweetie most of the time


----------



## TheLioness

Pip outside in the grass..


----------



## roxies_mom

TheLioness said:


> Pip outside in the grass..


 
Pip is a cutie!!


----------



## TheLioness

Thanks, Roxies_mom!
You have a cutie also!


----------



## roxies_mom

TheLioness said:


> Thanks, Roxies_mom!
> You have a cutie also!


 
Aw thanks.....


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is my MeiMei all bundled up.


----------



## yeliab

*Roxies*, Awwww!  Cute!!   

*Wonder*, what a Cutie!!  

*TheLioness*, Lovely pup!!   

*MyMei*, You have a Cutie too!


----------



## purses & pugs

Just have to share these pics of Jimmi and my new-to-me Balenciaga 08 Amethyst GSH PT!


----------



## ivy1026

*purses & pugs* - love both your bag and dog!  Jimmi looks so innocent.


----------



## Michele26

Jimmi looks so funny in the first pic. 

Love the color of the bag too!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Some recent kitty pics:

Looking at the birds:


----------



## Michele26

DS, such sweet babies. 

The birds are always a big draw.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> DS, such sweet babies.
> 
> The birds are always a big draw.


 
They are so excited now that it's warmer out...with the windows in the sunroom open - they spend their entire day stalking the birds - and the occasional chipmunk, squirrel and raccoon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jimmi!!

Denim-gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> Jimmi!!
> 
> Denim-gorgeous kitties!!


 
Thanks Sweetpea!!

I love Jimmi too...if he were mine I'd carry him with me everywhere...because I couldn't bear to be apart from him...


----------



## purses & pugs

*ivy1026*, thank you! Jimmy may look innocent, but he is not always that

*Michele26*, thanks! Lol, yes I laughed at his expression here too!

*Sweetpea83*, aw, hehe

*DenimShopaholic*, what a sweet comment And I do not need to carry him because he follows me around everywhere I go - and I mean everywhere. I'm sure he even would come into the shower if he could! 
And I love the pics of your kittys, so darn cute!! The window pic is my favorite!


----------



## bnjj

Jimmi is absolutely adorable.

One of my cats follows me everywhere.  Everywhere.  I cannot go four feet from the couch to the love seat without him moving from the couch to the love seat.  If I went up and down the stairs 6 times in a row, so would he.  He does follow me into the shower and stands on his hind legs with his front legs on the tub looking at me.  Crazy cat.


----------



## djrr

my two year old white persian boy 

(it's a hair clip on his head in the second pic )


----------



## karenbabi

^ what a handsome persian you have! just stunning!


----------



## roxies_mom

djrr said:


> my two year old white persian boy
> 
> (it's a hair clip on his head in the second pic )


 
Wow, what a pretty boy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

djrr-gorgeous cat!


----------



## Michele26

djrr said:


> my two year old white persian boy
> 
> (it's a hair clip on his head in the second pic )



Gorgeous persian. 

What's his name?


----------



## Lady Stardust

*drjj*, what a pretty boy!


----------



## *Jenn*

*drjj*, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

My Weimaraner Ryleigh when she was a puppy and currently(she will be 3 in a few months).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ryleigh is beautiful!


----------



## djrr

**Jenn*, Lady Stardust, Michele26, Sweetpea83, roxies_mom, karenbabi* thanks for all of your comments! his name is miu miu, just like the brand


----------



## llama_egg

These are my babies. Both turn 3 this year, Bear is one month and one day older.
They're both rescues. We got Imogen in May 2008 and Bear in December 2009

Here is Bear looking like a real Samoyed, he normally just looks silly





Showing how tiny Imogen is. She's 3kg





and a hug for good measure


----------



## roxies_mom

llama_egg said:


> These are my babies. Both turn 3 this year, Bear is one month and one day older.
> They're both rescues. We got Imogen in May 2008 and Bear in December 2009
> 
> Here is Bear looking like a real Samoyed, he normally just looks silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing how tiny Imogen is. She's 3kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a hug for good measure


 
Such pretty babies....I love, love, love the last picture!  So sweet!


----------



## roxies_mom

.jourdyn. said:


> My Weimaraner Ryleigh when she was a puppy and currently(she will be 3 in a few months).


 
Wow, what a pretty girl...and I love her name!


----------



## Sweetpea83

llama_egg-they are cuties!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

my Linda  The last time i posted she was still a pup! she is now 1 year and 3 months


----------



## roxies_mom

the_kelly_1day said:


> my Linda  The last time i posted she was still a pup! she is now 1 year and 3 months
> 
> 
> View attachment 1068574


 
Aw, that's my name....but Lindy for fun....she's cute!  Hi Linda!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

^^Hi Lindy! lol - we named her Linda because her eyebrow 'dots' were so cute!! (linda = cute/pretty/beautiful in spanish)


A beautiful name, too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Linda is gorgeous! Lol..love the name too!


----------



## Jeneen

*llama_egg *- your babies are gorgeous! I love the one of them hugging... so sweet.

*the_kelly_1day* - Linda is so pretty - is she a Rottie?


----------



## the_kelly_1day

^^Hi Jeneen - yes - Linda's a rottie  with the warmest of nature and adores attention! lol


----------



## smileen

Hi guys,

Looking at your cute pet photos made me want to show you some pictures of my lil Dimsum! He is 3 yrs old now and this is him celebrating Halloween, Christmas and just everyday.


----------



## }{yBr!D^

Figured I post up my lil' pooch, her name is Cookie she is a Shih-Tzu/Chiuaua mix... and about 7 y/o lol. Very quiet and scared of everything lmao. Enjoy.


----------



## roxies_mom

smileen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking at your cute pet photos made me want to show you some pictures of my lil Dimsum! He is 3 yrs old now and this is him celebrating Halloween, Christmas and just everyday.


 
How cute!  Does he mind getting dressed up?  The only time my fur babies let me put clothes on them is when it's cold and they get to wear their sweaters!!  And they will never pose for pictures.....they're pretty bratty!


----------



## roxies_mom

}{yBr!D^ said:


> Figured I post up my lil' pooch, her name is Cookie she is a Shih-Tzu/Chiuaua mix... and about 7 y/o lol. Very quiet and scared of everything lmao. Enjoy.


 
Aw, Cookie's cute.....I've never seen a Shih-Tzu/Chihuahua mix...I have a chi...and she's scared of everything too....she barks at everyone she meets until she gets to know them!!


----------



## ivy1026

*}{yBr!D^* - Cookie is super cute.  Never seen this mix before.


----------



## bnjj

Dimsum and Cookie are adorable!


----------



## }{yBr!D^

Neither have I seen the mix until I got the pup. Her mom was the Shih-Tzu her father the chi lol. Unfortunately her father was the stray and a one night stand lol.

I pretty much saved her life since her mom would roam the area of her house and attract many ticks. She almost died as well, had to remove nearly 60 some ticks off of her, but now she's perfectly fine.


----------



## roxies_mom

}{yBr!D^ said:


> Neither have I seen the mix until I got the pup. Her mom was the Shih-Tzu her father the chi lol. Unfortunately her father was the stray and a one night stand lol.
> 
> I pretty much saved her life since her mom would roam the area of her house and attract many ticks. She almost died as well, had to remove nearly 60 some ticks off of her, but now she's perfectly fine.


 
she's a lucky girl to have found you!


----------



## smileen

roxies_mom said:


> How cute!  Does he mind getting dressed up?  The only time my fur babies let me put clothes on them is when it's cold and they get to wear their sweaters!!  And they will never pose for pictures.....they're pretty bratty!



No he doesn't mind it. Atleast I don't think so! haha He doesn't squirm or anything when I dress him and actually helps by lifting up each arm to put through the arm holes. However he loves being naked in the summer! Dimsum a natural poser too, when anyone snaps pictures he totally poses like the Christmas photo where he winked 
What kind of pups are your babies? Your profile pic one is sooo cute!


----------



## Lakritze

We adopted a 14-year-old American Staffordshire Terrier today. He was sitting in a shelter for 10 years. 

May I introduce you to Festus


----------



## roxies_mom

Lakritze said:


> We adopted a 14-year-old American Staffordshire Terrier today. He was sitting in a shelter for 10 years.
> 
> May I introduce you to Festus


 
Aw, what a lucky boy Festus is!  Congratulations on the newest member of your family......looks like he has a new friend too......


----------



## Michele26

Lakritze said:


> We adopted a 14-year-old American Staffordshire Terrier today. He was sitting in a shelter for 10 years.
> 
> May I introduce you to Festus



Ten years in a shelter! How sad...

Bless you for giving this poor baby a real home with people who will love him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lakritze-10 years?? Poor baby...he looks so happy there!


----------



## Jeneen

aww I'm glad Festus has a family who loves him!


----------



## TCarlsson

Introducing my baby! 
His name is Moomoo!, and he is the little spoiled of the house!


----------



## roxies_mom

TCarlsson said:


> Introducing my baby!
> His name is Moomoo!, and he is the little spoiled of the house!


 
Oh my gosh, it's the easter bunny!!!  how cute!


----------



## Jeneen

Moomoo is so adorable!!!


----------



## Cindi

Here is my GIANT Maine Coon cat Artemis. It is hard to tell how big he is without a "normal" cat for comparaison. LOL  He also has extra toes.


----------



## Cindi

WOW! 10 years. He is so lucky to have found you. He looks very happy there with his new family.





Lakritze said:


> We adopted a 14-year-old American Staffordshire Terrier today. He was sitting in a shelter for 10 years.
> 
> May I introduce you to Festus


----------



## True*Fidelity

This is my first post on this thread. I will go back and look at everyone's pictures. 
For now, sincere "Congrats!"  to Lakritze, TCarlsson, and Cindi.

Here's our family's newest member: * Mr Bubbles* (AKA Molly) ; 2 year-old Collie mix from our county's animal shelter.
She even came with a Chicago Cubs leash   ---


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi-your kitty is so handsome! He's polydactyl like my kitty!
True-Mr. Bubbles is a cutie!


----------



## roxies_mom

Cindi said:


> Here is my GIANT Maine Coon cat Artemis. It is hard to tell how big he is without a "normal" cat for comparaison. LOL He also has extra toes.


 
Very cool looking cat!  And I love his name.......


----------



## roxies_mom

True*Fidelity said:


> This is my first post on this thread. I will go back and look at everyone's pictures.
> For now, sincere "Congrats!" to Lakritze, TCarlsson, and Cindi.
> 
> Here's our family's newest member: *Mr Bubbles* (AKA Molly) ; 2 year-old Collie mix from our county's animal shelter.
> She even came with a Chicago Cubs leash   ---


 

True....Mr. Bubbles is a lucky girl....she looks like she's smiling!!


----------



## Jeneen

Cindi said:


> Here is my GIANT Maine Coon cat Artemis. It is hard to tell how big he is without a "normal" cat for comparaison. LOL He also has extra toes.


 
He's a handsome devil!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks guys. I will have to get pics of the other 2 Maine Coon cats, he is by far the largest. And he has the cutest underbite. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## SweetGirl8456

Molly is so cute!!! I want her!


----------



## seaotta

my baby girl


----------



## roxies_mom

seaotta said:


> my baby girl


 
pretty girl!


----------



## roxies_mom

air max shoes said:


> xxxxx
> 
> 
> *please don't quote spam, makes more clean up work for us
> *


 
:nospam:


----------



## Sweetpea83

seaotta-what a cutie!


----------



## *Jenn*

seaotta said:


> my baby girl





she's a cutie!!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thanks, Everyone!
We hit the jackpot with Molly/Mr bubbles




Sweetpea83 said:


> ...True-Mr. Bubbles is a cutie!





roxies_mom said:


> True....Mr. Bubbles is a lucky girl....she looks like she's smiling!!





SweetGirl8456 said:


> Molly is so cute!!! I want her!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Gorgeous eyes!




seaotta said:


> my baby girl


----------



## sweetfacespout

Here's my little baby

some recent pics with his shorter summer hair cut hehe:


----------



## roxies_mom

sweetfacespout said:


> Here's my little baby
> 
> some recent pics with his shorter summer hair cut hehe:


 
she's so cute, what a face!!  love her summer cut!


----------



## princessxx

My Pet lol


----------



## Jaded81

My yorkie Snuggles again


----------



## Jaded81

One more


----------



## roxies_mom

Jaded81 said:


> My yorkie Snuggles again


 


Jaded81 said:


> One more


 

Snuggles is just too cute!  Can I have her please?????


----------



## Jaded81

LOL she is a he!!!

Not sure why everyone thinks he's a she!?



roxies_mom said:


> Snuggles is just too cute!  Can I have her please?????


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy's motto is "move your feet lose your seat"  I went to take a shower and when I came back to my room this is who I found in my bed lol


----------



## roxies_mom

how cute is that!  My puddin bear (my avatar) does the same thing!!



Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's motto is "move your feet lose your seat"  I went to take a shower and when I came back to my room this is who I found in my bed lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Spotsy!


----------



## Cindi

Here is a pic of my 2 foster kittens. They are 6 weeks old and available for adoption.


----------



## roxies_mom

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my 2 foster kittens. They are 6 weeks old and available for adoption.


 
They are adorable....do you foster often?  I don't think I would be able to foster.....I would want to keep them all!    Bless you for doing it!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my 2 foster kittens. They are 6 weeks old and available for adoption.


  Aww they're like "we like cuddling!"


----------



## ivy1026

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my 2 foster kittens. They are 6 weeks old and available for adoption.




They are adorable.  Want to give them a big hug!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Jaded81 said:


> One more


 
Love this picture.  Adorable!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my 2 foster kittens. They are 6 weeks old and available for adoption.


 
Hmmm...and you live in my state too.....it would be so easy to adopt those two little cuties.

Except I already have four, and also volunteer at a local shelter, so I have to force myself every week not to bring any more home.

Bless you for fostering.....I've long since decided it's not something I could do.  My heart would break every time.


----------



## Cindi

I almost always have foster cats here. It is almost always very tough to give them up. Kittens are a bit easier because there are plenty of people that want them and they have to go in pairs or to a home with another cat so I know they are going to be happy. It's the older ones that get me. I have a 13 year old boy I have been fostering for a few months. So far no interest. He is a sweet orange boy and loves to sit on my lap. He will probably end up staying. I already have 11 what's one more right? 

Here is his Petfinder page:


http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2187975





Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my 2 foster kittens. They are 6 weeks old and available for adoption.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi-they are precious!!


----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> I almost always have foster cats here. It is almost always very tough to give them up. Kittens are a bit easier because there are plenty of people that want them and they have to go in pairs or to a home with another cat so I know they are going to be happy. It's the older ones that get me. I have a 13 year old boy I have been fostering for a few months. So far no interest. He is a sweet orange boy and loves to sit on my lap. He will probably end up staying. I already have 11 what's one more right?
> 
> Here is his Petfinder page:
> 
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2187975



Cindi, I think people like you deserve a special place in heaven.  May God bless you and your family.


----------



## vuittonamour

here is my 2 year old brat, dixie. she's extremely spoiled rotten if you can't tell. lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

TCarlsson said:


> Introducing my baby!
> His name is Moomoo!, and he is the little spoiled of the house!



omg this makes me want a bunny. lol.


----------



## pandn

I'm new to tpf =D here's a pic of my little girlie Coco.










Isn't she gorgeous??? &#9829;


----------



## roxies_mom

vuittonamour said:


> here is my 2 year old brat, dixie. she's extremely spoiled rotten if you can't tell. lol.


 

She looks like she's saying "who me, spoiled? not me!!"  She's very cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

pandn said:


> I'm new to tpf =D here's a pic of my little girlie Coco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she gorgeous??? &#9829;


 
Yep, coco is geogeous....who's her friend in the background....another cutie too!


----------



## pandn

That cutie is Barbie...the DH's brothers dog. She's soo nice to humans but bully's any other dog like no tmr, especially my kind gentle Coco =[. We always joke that Barbie is Brain and Coco is Pinky from the cartoon Pinky and the Brain hehe.


----------



## vuittonamour

roxies_mom said:


> She looks like she's saying "who me, spoiled? not me!!"  She's very cute!



lol thanks. and she's bad. this is one classic picture i snapped of her. lol yes, she made the mess in the background.






with her toy




​


----------



## roxies_mom

lol, "what mom, I didn't do anything!"  I can see her toy is a little shredded too.....we like to call that spunk in our house!!



vuittonamour said:


> lol thanks. and she's bad. this is one classic picture i snapped of her. lol yes, she made the mess in the background.
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2704/205/23/53101273/n53101273_31577803_6680952.jpg​
> with her toy​
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3324_526459574162_53101273_31642365_959035_n.jpg​


----------



## Cindi

Dixie is ADORABLE and so photogenic! You have to be that cute to get away with that behavior. LOL

Coco is sweet and adorable. She looks like she would like to sit on your lap a while.


----------



## Jeneen

Dixie and Coco are adorable!

Dixie is a beagle?

and Coco a maltese?


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Cindi said:


> I almost always have foster cats here. It is almost always very tough to give them up. Kittens are a bit easier because there are plenty of people that want them and they have to go in pairs or to a home with another cat so I know they are going to be happy. It's the older ones that get me. I have a 13 year old boy I have been fostering for a few months. So far no interest. He is a sweet orange boy and loves to sit on my lap. He will probably end up staying. I already have 11 what's one more right?
> 
> Here is his Petfinder page:
> 
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2187975


 
Oh my goodness, he is gorgeous! I can't believe nobody has snagged up that sweetheart yet.  Bless you for giving him a good home in the meantime (or more permanently...from the sound of it.)


----------



## ivy1026

Cute doggies...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dixie is a cutie!

Coco too!


----------



## bnjj

My humane society sent an urgent plea yesterday for foster parents and I think I am going to go to the orientation session this Friday.  I'm not sure that I can foster since I have two cats and am unsure where I'd keep a mom and babies but I do want to find out more.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Miso @ 11months












Pooped...


----------



## roxies_mom

What a little love.....



oogiewoogie said:


> Miso @ 11months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooped...


----------



## baglici0us

Hi everyone,

Just sharing photos of my pet bunny. His name is Buttons! Hes the cutest and sweetest little thing. 















^ he loves lording it over his bunny domain.






He has brought so much joy into our household. We all love spoiling him and laughing at his antics.


----------



## roxies_mom

Buttons is very cute!!  



baglici0us said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sharing photos of my pet bunny. His name is Buttons! Hes the cutest and sweetest little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ he loves lording it over his bunny domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has brought so much joy into our household. We all love spoiling him and laughing at his antics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Buttons is sooo cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Buttons! Awww he's such a little puff ball! *oogiewoogie*, I love Miso's smile in the second pic lol


----------



## ivy1026

cute bunny!


----------



## Cindi

Miso has the cutest little teeth! What a sweetie pie.

Buttons is adorable....and spolied! As he should be.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy sitting like a little princess


----------



## roxies_mom

Spotsy is a little princess!!



Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy sitting like a little princess


----------



## ivy1026

oogiewoogie said:


> Miso @ 11months




Miso is adorable.


----------



## ivy1026

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy sitting like a little princess




 from my Nike


----------



## vuittonamour

Jeneen said:


> Dixie and Coco are adorable!
> 
> Dixie is a beagle?
> 
> and Coco a maltese?



yep dixie is a beagle


----------



## seulki

Hello~ I just got my sweety pie last week as a grad/birthday present to myself! She's a papillon pup and will be 12 weeks old this Tuesday.  I've named her KiKi ^^ I wanted to name her CoCo but the name just sounded really elegant and she is such an active, bouncy puppy so I thought it didn't matcher her personality.  She is tinier in real life!  The breeder said her dad was only 3.5 pounds which at first I thought was ridiculous since paps standard calls for around 7~10 pounds!! She is so smart, learnt how to come and sit and jump all in one day  I can't stop raving about her!!


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks *roxies_mom, sweetpea, Cindi, ivy1026* and *Lady Stardust*!

Buttons waves his paw to all of you. He gets daily bunny massages and surprisingly loves flipping over and having his little hands and paw-feet massaged as well.


----------



## seulki

baglicious, Buttons is so cute! I used to have a white dwarf, but she did NOt like it when I would touch her haha.. Plus it turned out I wasn't allowed pets by my landlord at the time so I had to giver her away  I love Buttons' bunny domain lol


----------



## si_kelinci

My babies! The tan one is half yorkie half dachsund, the black one is half yorkie half maltese.


----------



## seulki

si_kelinci! they are both so adorable! I used to have a maltipoo ^^ I think your "morkie" looks like a doll!!!


----------



## si_kelinci

seulki said:


> si_kelinci! they are both so adorable! I used to have a maltipoo ^^ I think your "morkie" looks like a doll!!!


Thanks. He's a gem! Maltipoo, how big did they turned out?


----------



## seulki

I think she was a little over 10 pounds  she loooooved human food and we couldn't always say no lol


----------



## misstrine85

You are often told not "to buy the cat in the sack", but I think my baby looks pretty damn cute


----------



## roxies_mom

seulki said:


> Hello~ I just got my sweety pie last week as a grad/birthday present to myself! She's a papillon pup and will be 12 weeks old this Tuesday. I've named her KiKi ^^ I wanted to name her CoCo but the name just sounded really elegant and she is such an active, bouncy puppy so I thought it didn't matcher her personality. She is tinier in real life! The breeder said her dad was only 3.5 pounds which at first I thought was ridiculous since paps standard calls for around 7~10 pounds!! She is so smart, learnt how to come and sit and jump all in one day  I can't stop raving about her!!


 
I've never seen a pap pup!  She's so cute!  Congrats!!



baglici0us said:


> Thanks *roxies_mom, sweetpea, Cindi, ivy1026* and *Lady Stardust*!
> 
> Buttons waves his paw to all of you. He gets daily bunny massages and surprisingly loves flipping over and having his little hands and paw-feet massaged as well.


 
My babies hate to have their paws touched...but they are waiving to Buttons!!!  I think it's so cute that he rolls on his back for you for belly rubs!  Only Puddin Bear does that for me.........



si_kelinci said:


> My babies! The tan one is half yorkie half dachsund, the black one is half yorkie half maltese.


 
So cute!  I've never seen a yorkie/doxie mix.....



misstrine85 said:


> You are often told not "to buy the cat in the sack", but I think my baby looks pretty damn cute


 
Yep, I agree, your baby is a cutie!!


----------



## ivy1026

misstrine85 said:


> You are often told not "to buy the cat in the sack", but I think my baby looks pretty damn cute



Yup.  This is cute.


----------



## *Jenn*

More pictures of my kittens!  So cute!

Tehya; a little blinded from the flash, haha.







Marley in one of his polo shirts, sleeping next to my grumpy step dad.






Siblings sitting in the window!


----------



## bnjj

I would love it if my cats would wear polo shirts.  Too cute!


----------



## seulki

*Jenn* I love how Tehya's face is half orange and half black!! what a unique name as well.


----------



## Lady Stardust

**Jenn**, your girlie and my girlie have the same face!  They're not the same colors but the same type of face lol here's a pic of Spotsy see what I mean? 





http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine-what a cutie!
*Jenn*-your kitties are precious!


----------



## TheLioness

My lil' Pip..he got groomed yesterday! He looks sooo tiny now..but his lil head looks bigger..Still a cutie boy though!


----------



## roxies_mom

Aw, I love when they are groomed like that....Pip is so cute!! I bet my Sophie would like him alot!!



TheLioness said:


> My lil' Pip..he got groomed yesterday! He looks sooo tiny now..but his lil head looks bigger..Still a cutie boy though!


----------



## TheLioness

LOL! Thanks roxie..he is getting used to his new look....I am sure they would get along great! Pip and Sophie..


----------



## Distillerette

Branca  hit'n'run rescue mutt, approx. 6.





Luna  spoiled golden retriever, 7.





Pepê  mega-spoiled rescue kittie, 1.


----------



## roxies_mom

What a beautiful fur family!!  Do they all get along? 



Distillerette said:


> Branca  hit'n'run rescue mutt, approx. 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna  spoiled golden retriever, 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepê  mega-spoiled rescue kittie, 1.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Distill-they are all cuties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

TheLioness-he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## ivy1026

Branca looks happy


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Distillerette said:


> Branca  hit'n'run rescue mutt, approx. 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna  spoiled golden retriever, 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepê  mega-spoiled rescue kittie, 1.


 
Absolutely adorable pics....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cindi

Here is a pic of my baby girl, Happy, and her foster kitten. She was just grooming him.


----------



## roxies_mom

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my baby girl, Happy, and her foster kitten. She was just grooming him.


 
They are so cute!!  She's a good foster mommy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi-what a sweet photo..


----------



## Michele26

Cindi - awww...


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Distillerette*, those shots of your cat are adorable! lol *Cindi* I love when they clean each other, my girl always licks my hand apparently it means they love whatever they're cleaning


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy girl with her big giant Andre the seal whiskers lol


----------



## baglici0us

More Pictures of Buttons the Bunny
















Cosy in his loveseat..





Standing tall...


----------



## baglici0us

Gorgeous photos, Distillerette! Are you into photography?


----------



## Jaded81

Awwwhhh all your babies are adorable!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Buttons is so cute..question..is he going to grow anymore or is that his ideal size?


----------



## baglici0us

^ Hi Sweetpea, he is only 7 weeks and i think he is a netherlands dwarf cross so I'm pretty sure he is going to keep on growing. Aww, I dont want him to grow up though - id like him to stay a baby bunny forever!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks for responding..he's adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

Couldn't resist posting a pic of Jimmi and my new Balenciaga 2010 Moutarde RH City


----------



## ivy1026

Jimmi is an excellent model


----------



## Cindi

Jimmi is adorable! And that bag  





purses & pugs said:


> Couldn't resist posting a pic of Jimmi and my new Balenciaga 2010 Moutarde RH City


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jimmi!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Awww Jimmi says "I will guard Mama's purse!"


----------



## kimstyle

My Fur Baby is such a little DIVA, i honesty don't know where she gets it, because it's not from me


----------



## purses & pugs

*ivy1026*, *Cindy*, *sweetpea *and *Lady Stardust*, thak you! Yes, he will guard (lol) but also sniff my bag so I ususally keep it out of his way to avoid dog slime

*kimstyle*, aw what a sweet kitty you have!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kimstyle-what a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## *Jenn*

kimstyle said:


> My Fur Baby is such a little DIVA, i honesty don't know where she gets it, because it's not from me



kimstyle - she reminds me of my tehya!


----------



## kimstyle

**Jenn**, Theya is gorgeous 
        I've had kittens since I was 6, and now I'm 27. In that time 4 out of the 6 little kitties I've had were Calicos... They are genetically dispositioned to be DIVAs... haha... I found a couple more iphone pics, and one that I feel encompasses her princess behavior hahaha. 

1) She's singing (iphone) 
2) Watching her FAVORITE movie, 2001 A Space Odyssey , she loves TV, but this one is her fav... (iphone)
3) Like I said, so spoiled. She wont drink out of her dish, she hates bending down, so we fill up a glass vase for her...


----------



## kimstyle

and thank you *Pugs* and *Sweetpea*!!! She's the apple of our eye


----------



## ivy1026

kimstyle said:


> **Jenn**, Theya is gorgeous
> I've had kittens since I was 6, and now I'm 27. In that time 4 out of the 6 little kitties I've had were Calicos... They are genetically dispositioned to be DIVAs... haha... I found a couple more iphone pics, and one that I feel encompasses her princess behavior hahaha.
> 
> 1) She's singing (iphone)
> 2) Watching her FAVORITE movie, 2001 A Space Odyssey , she loves TV, but this one is her fav... (iphone)
> 3) Like I said, so spoiled. She wont drink out of her dish, she hates bending down, so we fill up a glass vase for her...



haha....cute....she is definitely having a good time


----------



## peachy pink

Oww I adore the pictures! Incredibly cute!
I haven't been around for a while but since I uploaded the pics in the LV section of tpf I thought I would share them with you guys who don't check that board that often

"Hm, what's this? It's bigger than I am, very irritating!"






"I'll check."





"What an adventure!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^peachy pink-adorable photos!


----------



## roxies_mom

peachy pink said:


> Oww I adore the pictures! Incredibly cute!
> I haven't been around for a while but since I uploaded the pics in the LV section of tpf I thought I would share them with you guys who don't check that board that often
> 
> "Hm, what's this? It's bigger than I am, very irritating!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll check."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What an adventure!"


 
Cute kitty peachy.....and isn't she lucky with a designer shopping bag to play in!!  Nice speedy too!


----------



## ivy1026

*Peachy Pink* - Your cat might be interested in getting some LV goodies


----------



## peachy pink

roxies_mom Haha yea, luxurious playground 

ivy1026 If he's anything like his Mom he sure is!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

ivy1026 said:


> *Peachy Pink* - Your cat might be interested in getting some LV goodies


 
Do they make LV kitty collars? I don't think they do but I bet he'd look so handsome!


----------



## peachy pink

DenimShopaholic said:


> Do they make LV kitty collars? I don't think they do but I bet he'd look so handsome!


It'd be so awsome, but I don't think they do either .. and I don't think my cat would wear it, we tried to get him used to one but he tried to shake it off all the time .. but no doubt it'd look awsome, hmm I'd love him some damier graphite!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

peachy pink said:


> It'd be so awsome, but I don't think they do either .. and I don't think my cat would wear it, we tried to get him used to one but he tried to shake it off all the time .. but no doubt it'd look awsome, hmm I'd love him some damier graphite!


 
I totally understand.  My cats don't like to wear collars either!  They look at me as if I've offended them at the deepest possible level!!


----------



## NANI1972

My Boston Terrier: Fletcher and Pit Bull: Shiloh. Both are adoptees!

A kiss before bedtime.....


----------



## roxies_mom

NANI1972 said:


> My Boston Terrier: Fletcher and Pit Bull: Shiloh. Both are adoptees!
> 
> A kiss before bedtime.....


 
Nani, that is one of the best pics I've seen......so sweet!!


----------



## ivy1026

very sweet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NANI-cute pic!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Such an adorable duo!!


----------



## shazzy99

roxies_mom, that is so adorable. Here's one of my dog Snoop having a nap


----------



## NANI1972

*roxies_mom, ivy, sweetpea, and denim* - Thanks, I'm really happy with how well these two get along. It's true .


----------



## roxies_mom

shazzy99 said:


> roxies_mom, that is so adorable. Here's one of my dog Snoop having a nap


 
Shazzy....Snoop looks so comfy.....how cute!  What kind of dog is he?


----------



## purses & pugs

Jimmi enjoying a nice weekend by the sea


----------



## roxies_mom

Aw Jimmi!  So good to see you....I've missed you!  Hope you enjoyed your trip to the sea!




purses & pugs said:


> Jimmi enjoying a nice weekend by the sea


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> Aw Jimmi!  So good to see you....I've missed you!  Hope you enjoyed your trip to the sea!



Aw thank you 
Jimmi has been a little shy lately but he certainly enjoyed our cabin trip by the sea this weekend!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable pic of Jimmi!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*purses & pugs*, look at that face!   I love pugs they're so cute and chubby


----------



## ivy1026

Love to see Jimmi here again....


----------



## monokuro

I just got a new puppy~~ my current dog's baby.. xD
















It's a boy too.. ^^;

About 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Omg he's adorable!! So tiny!


----------



## roxies_mom

Oh my gosh, he's adorable!!  congrats on the new family member!!  What's his name?



monokuro said:


> I just got a new puppy~~ my current dog's baby.. xD
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/chocooooooooooooooo11.jpg
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/chocooooooooooooooo112.jpg
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/chocooooooooooooooo113.jpg
> 
> It's a boy too.. ^^;
> 
> About 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sweetpea, Lady Stardust and ivy1026,* thank you for your sweet comments! Jimmi is indeed a chubby little fella, but a cute one lol

*monokuro*, awwww look at him, so adorable! So tiny and cute!!!


----------



## Jeneen

*monokuro* - what a sweet little one - what's his name and breed?
*
p&p* - does Jimmi swim? He looks quite confident and poised by the sea - lol!


----------



## monokuro

Thank you everyone! He is just super playful when he isn't in dream land! Haha..

I named him Choco (even though he's not a brown puppy! I think it's cute! Haha)
And he is a maltese. (My dog is a maltese and the puppys mom is a maltese too! ^^)


----------



## purses & pugs

Jeneen said:


> *
> p&p* - does Jimmi swim? He looks quite confident and poised by the sea - lol!



haha, he does swim but only when he _has_ to. He HATES it and he HATES water, lol! But in very hot summer days I need to dip him in the sea or else he gets overheated and he really hates me when I do it! Loves me afterwards though, when he figures out it was a good idea for cooling down


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> haha, he does swim but only when he _has_ to. He HATES it and he HATES water, lol! But in very hot summer days I need to dip him in the sea or else he gets overheated and he really hates me when I do it! Loves me afterwards though, when he figures out it was a good idea for cooling down


 
P & P.....Jimmi needs a life jacket, then he could float all by himself and keep cool!    He's just the cutest little guy.....and I thought mine were cute, but I think Jimmi takes the cake!!


----------



## Jps0429

This is my miniature white schnauzer, Louis 


Next to my Keepall 55 



-JP in Miami


----------



## Jeneen

^ Aw My friend has a white mini-schnauzer like Louis! You don't see many of them around - he is so cute!


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> P & P.....Jimmi needs a life jacket, then he could float all by himself and keep cool!    He's just the cutest little guy.....and I thought mine were cute, but I think Jimmi takes the cake!!



Aw you are too sweet your doggies are so cute too! Lol, actually Jimmi has a life jacket the problem is that he hates water or is afraid of it - don't really know - so there will be no floating around. He even steps around small puddles when we are out walking, haha!


----------



## roxies_mom

Jps0429 said:


> This is my miniature white schnauzer, Louis
> 
> 
> Next to my Keepall 55
> 
> 
> 
> -JP in Miami


 
Glad to see Louis made it here!  He's a handsome boy!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Aw you are too sweet your doggies are so cute too! Lol, actually Jimmi has a life jacket the problem is that he hates water or is afraid of it - don't really know - so there will be no floating around. He even steps around small puddles when we are out walking, haha!


 
Aw, thanks......that's so funny about stepping around puddles....I used to walk my Roxie in the little community where we lived, she loved to walk, the streets were brick and so were alot of the driveways....the sidewalks were not.  When we would get to a brick driveway we had to walk over, she would stop, I would have to pick her up then once we were on the other side, she would wiggle so I would put her back down......I guess she didn't like how the bricks felt on her paws......now, that girl was a princess!    Isn't it funny how they have their little personalities?  Like little people....imagine if they could talk to us!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy girl doing her "Mommy I am bored look how cute I am and play with me" look


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Spotsy!


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> Aw, thanks......that's so funny about stepping around puddles....I used to walk my Roxie in the little community where we lived, she loved to walk, the streets were brick and so were alot of the driveways....the sidewalks were not.  When we would get to a brick driveway we had to walk over, she would stop, I would have to pick her up then once we were on the other side, she would wiggle so I would put her back down......I guess she didn't like how the bricks felt on her paws......now, that girl was a princess!    Isn't it funny how they have their little personalities?  Like little people....imagine if they could talk to us!



Absolutley, they are like little people sometimes I love that they have different personalities! 
I just came back from a little holiday in Scotland now and my friend watched Jimmi while we were gone. She said the first night he went around in her house looking for me (awww...) then he realized I was not there so she became his substitute mommy instead and he started to follow her around. He ALWAYS follows me around, no matter where I go! people ask me if it's not driving me crazy, but I kind of like it


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust*, aww Spotsy is always so cute! Love the little heart she has around her neck


----------



## Jeneen

purses & pugs said:


> Absolutley, they are like little people sometimes I love that they have different personalities!
> I just came back from a little holiday in Scotland now and my friend watched Jimmi while we were gone. She said the first night he went around in her house looking for me (awww...) *then he realized I was not there so she became his substitute mommy instead and he started to follow her around.* He ALWAYS follows me around, no matter where I go! people ask me if it's not driving me crazy, but I kind of like it




Ha ha - he was like _you'll do - mama's gone so you are the next best thing_

My little guy whimpers whenever I leave the house... but then cuddles up to dbf and vice versa. It tugs at my heart. I wish I could take him everywhere, be he is a bit of a Tasmanian devil.


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Absolutley, they are like little people sometimes I love that they have different personalities!
> I just came back from a little holiday in Scotland now and my friend watched Jimmi while we were gone. She said the first night he went around in her house looking for me (awww...) then he realized I was not there so she became his substitute mommy instead and he started to follow her around. He ALWAYS follows me around, no matter where I go! people ask me if it's not driving me crazy, but I kind of like it


 
Aw how cute.....my Puddin Bear follows me....what would we do without our fur babies?  I bet you missed Jimmi terribly!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy girl doing her "Mommy I am bored look how cute I am and play with me" look


 
What a great picture!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy says thank you everyone!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

My two babies! Rex (cream colored) and Deno (black one).
They're both half Pomeranian and half Poodle. Same mom and dad, different litter.







My favorite of Rex


----------



## Jeneen

^awww how precious!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

OMG...they are so cute together!!!


----------



## Distillerette

thanks everyone!



roxies_mom said:


> What a beautiful fur family!!  Do they all get along?


Well, I've moved out, the dogs live with my mother and they _hate_ cats. They've never seen Pepê. 


baglici0us said:


> Gorgeous photos, Distillerette! Are you into photography?


very much! you can see some of my pictures on my flickr (sig), but here's some more kitty/goggie stuff:






^ I love it when Pepê has the "owl look", she looks so funny!






^ Branca means "white" in Portuguese, that's how the girls at the pet shop called her when I rescued her (she spent some time there recovering from her hit'n'run). My favorite thing about rescue dogs is the constant smile on their faces...






^ Luna being a typical Golden Retriever...


----------



## Jeneen

^ Awww what beautiful babies and gorgeous photos of them.


----------



## purses & pugs

LV BarbieDoll said:


> My two babies! Rex (cream colored) and Deno (black one).
> They're both half Pomeranian and half Poodle. Same mom and dad, different litter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of Rex



Oh, how cute they are!!! Awww, I want to hug them both


----------



## purses & pugs

I just got this pug keychain and Jimmi seemed very interested in it


----------



## Michele26

purses & pugs said:


> I just got this pug keychain and Jimmi seemed very interested in it



I love Jimmi!  He always looks so bored, like he's thinking "who cares?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pics of Jimmi!


----------



## Jeneen

Jimmi's worried you are replacing him *P&P*!!


----------



## hungry_jacqs

This is my baby... I had to give him away last year because I was moving into an apartment and they didn't allow me to keep him. :cry: I still miss him
He's a papillon x chihuahua


----------



## hungry_jacqs

haha silly me... forgot to attach the picture


----------



## purses & pugs

*Michele26 *, thanks dear! and haha, you are right - he has that look sometimes

*Sweetpea*, thank you!

*Jeneen*, hehe hope he's not thinking that! I would never replace him with anything!!! Would even give up all my Balenciagas for him

*hungry_jacqs*, oh no! You must miss him so much!!! He is so cute.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*p**urses & pugs*, Jimmi looks like he's saying "But...I don't want a brother" lol


----------



## hungry_jacqs

P&P: Your Jimmi is gorgeous!! where did you get the keychain btw?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust*, haha, yes maybe so - he is a real mommy's boy and would not liek to share!!

*hungry_jacqs*, thank you! The key chain is for leatherprice and bought at Etsy.com


----------



## chickwithstyle

My first post, so I thought I'd make it important! The love of my life- Sadie. She's a Cavalier King Charles spaniel, and she's 2 years old. A little undersized for a Cav, but I love it! She's SUPER friendly and fearless. And she snores like nobody's business, too


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a pretty girl!! Look at her smile lol


----------



## purses & pugs

*chickwithstyle*, awww she is a cutie pie!


----------



## ngaij03

purses & pugs  I love your profile picture!!


----------



## trisha48228

My new puppy.  Red toy poodle.  I haven't named him yet.  He's 4 months old.


----------



## LADC_chick

I am ooh-ing and ahh-ing at all of these pictures. Adorable, adorable four-legged friends you all have!


----------



## LADC_chick

Oops! Meant to add a picture of Milo:


----------



## ivy1026

Cute Milo!


----------



## Michele26

Milo's a cutie...


----------



## Sweetpea83

trisha-your poodle is a cutie! My boss has a poodle the same size/color..her name is Princess, lol.

LADC-Milo is very handsome!


----------



## LADC_chick

Michele26 said:


> Milo's a cutie...





ivy1026 said:


> Cute Milo!





Sweetpea83 said:


> trisha-your poodle is a cutie! My boss has a poodle the same size/color..her name is Princess, lol.
> 
> *LADC-Milo is very handsome!*




Thanks! That's his "innocent" look, but don't be fooled; he's pretty rambunctious.


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks.  He's a sweetie.  I love him so much. I just have to figure out what to call him.


----------



## 336

MY T shirt! Mine!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, cute pic, 336!


----------



## LADC_chick

336 said:


> MY T shirt! Mine!



I know! Holding onto that tee for dear life. Too cute!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

I really like how this one came out.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My big boy Storm making a rare appearance for the camera...he usually gets annoyed and walks off before I can take a picture lol.  You know you're all jealous of his bald patch too  (he likes to pick)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, Storm is very handsome!


----------



## mmmoon

My catdog. He's a cat who behaves very much like a dog. 

*This was his birthday.* 






*Catching a bit of sun at the door.*






*Proof that he doesn't eat rodents. LOL. (that's my sister's hammie)*






Sorry this is more than one photo.


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ that's too adorable!!!*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

mmmoon-what a handsome fellow!!


----------



## mmmoon

heeheehee thanks *aaallabama* and *sweetpea83*! He was a stray we picked up. Hence you see the left tip of his ear snipped. That's how they 'tag' the strays which have been neutered by volunteers and kind souls who pay for the procedures out of their own pockets - to stop the over-population. 

p/s: *aaallabama*, I love your blythe!


----------



## IcyPurple

mmmoon said:


> My catdog. He's a cat who behaves very much like a dog.
> 
> *This was his birthday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Catching a bit of sun at the door.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proof that he doesn't eat rodents. LOL. (that's my sister's hammie)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is more than one photo.


Beautiful cat


----------



## mmmoon

Awwww... thanks!   I think HE thinks so too! LOL!


----------



## Michele26

mmmoon, he looks like a real sweet cat.


----------



## mmmoon

*michele*, he is, thankfully! Cos DH didn't fancy cats before we got him but now has changed his mind.


----------



## kathyinjapan

i took this last weekend. she's 11weeks old in this photo and starting to look more poodle-y. She has about doubled in size since we got her and is now up to 15lbs with about another 60 to go


----------



## Jeneen

^ aww how sweet! Love her curly coat!


----------



## mmmoon

LONG legs!!!


----------



## curlizm487

My 1 1/2 year old mini schnauzer Chuck Riot, but we just call him Chuckie. He's not so shaggy atm, this was before his haircut. He has a little moptop fro going on LOL, I wouldn't cut the top of his hair for the longest. I finally cut it off since it's summer and it's so hot outside.


----------



## curlizm487

kathyinjapan said:


> i took this last weekend. she's 11weeks old in this photo and starting to look more poodle-y. She has about doubled in size since we got her and is now up to 15lbs with about another 60 to go



Her coat is such a pretty chocolate-y color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chuckie is sooooo cute! I have a soft spot for schnauzers!! Lol, love his curly hair on top of his head!


----------



## curlizm487

Sweetpea83 said:


> Chuckie is sooooo cute! I have a soft spot for schnauzers!! Lol, love his curly hair on top of his head!



thanks! it started out as a mohawk, then just grew long and curly til he looked like Screech lol


----------



## cbarrus

My Havanese, Missy, and my Bichon, Beau, in their new jean jackets.  "This deserves a treat, Mommy!"


----------



## Michele26

cbarrus said:


> My Havanese, Missy, and my Bichon, Beau, in their new jean jackets.  "This deserves a treat, Mommy!"



Awww.. So adorable...can you post more pictures of them in their jackets?


----------



## curlizm487

^^ that is disturbingly cute lol. they look like two little kids! i used to put my dog in jackets until he discovered how to rip them off


----------



## stacmck

cbarrus, they are so cute!


----------



## Carter89

Heres a few of my dog and cat, doing funny things and just some general photos! :shame:

Enjoy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

carter-cute dog & kitty!


----------



## curlizm487

I ADORE Westies!


----------



## Peeking_Around

These are my girls:

Maggie May is the Westie and Kiko is the Pom






And one of Maggie after she got a stern talking to for stealing food off one of the kids plate:


----------



## Jeneen

^ Aww so cute!


----------



## trisha48228

Cbarras the denim jackets are too cute.  Where did you get them?


----------



## stacmck

Kiko looks like she is smiling


----------



## Necromancer

All these doggies are way too cute for their own good.


----------



## mmmoon

cbarrus said:


> My Havanese, Missy, and my Bichon, Beau, in their new jean jackets. "This deserves a treat, Mommy!"


 
This is too cute!!! Look at their faces!




Carter89 said:


> Heres a few of my dog and cat, doing funny things and just some general photos! :shame:
> 
> Enjoy!


 

 He's the Cesar doggie!!! LOL!

And mt cat does the exact same cat pose too! I call it the rabbit feet. HAHAHAHA


----------



## sophieee

This is my new baby Babar!  We just adopted him on June 13th   He's about 4 months, so a bit old for a new kitten but he's a cute little guy.  We have two 5 year old cats and so far he only gets along with one of them.  Just have to give him some time.


----------



## Michele26

*sophieee*, Babar looks feisty. 

Welcome to tPF


----------



## lmschaffer

This is my boy Leo!


----------



## lmschaffer

Here is our new girl Mia 
Just got her today


----------



## sophieee

lmschaffer said:


> Here is our new girl Mia
> Just got her today



Aww she looks so soft  What breed is she?


----------



## lmschaffer

She is! Shes an afghan hound.


----------



## Peeking_Around

She's gorgeous Imschaffer!!


----------



## ReisKitty

My kitty Harvey just being his generally lazy self 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Harvey is precious!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy playing while Storm snoozes in the background lol.  You can see why we call her Andre the seal in this pic with those crazy whiskers lol


----------



## stephalba

Silly (Pitbull Mix) and T.Rex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nikki (Bichon Frise) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T.Rex (Bichon Frise/Poodle) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lola (Yorkie/Bichon Frise)


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

My babies Belle (Maltese) Mr. Beans (Yorkie), Frankie (Belle & Beanies son)


----------



## sophieee

HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe said:


> My babies Belle (Maltese) Mr. Beans (Yorkie), Frankie (Belle & Beanies son)



So adorable!! Perfect little dogs for the city


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

sophieee said:


> So adorable!! Perfect little dogs for the city


Thanks! They're so precious to me


----------



## Jeneen

I love all the new photos! Gorgeous babies!! Congrats on the new additions to your families too.


----------



## Chineka

My Cocker Spaniel, Sandy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe, Sandy..


----------



## Chineka

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Awwwwe, Sandy..


 
Thanks Sweetpea83


----------



## cbarrus

Thanks, everyone!  My Missy and Beau are my kids, lol.  The jean jackets are from a small store in Mt Pleasant, SC, called "Hairy Winston."  They actually like wearing the jackets, but it is a little too warm right now.  Makes them think they are going somewhere!

I love everyone's pics of their adorable furbabies.  They enrich our lives so much!


----------



## iLoveUni

This is my 3 yr old yorkie Uni (like the sushi) pronouced oo-nee.  I love her to bits!!!

the 2nd pic is her halloween costume I made her.  she was an AT AT walker from star wars.  We won a prize.


----------



## mmmoon

Uni is so cuteee!!! Look at that last picture! Chill doggie!

The At-At walker is fab! Yoda next??


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Chineka said:


> My Cocker Spaniel, Sandy


 Aww she is beautiful! This pic made me tear up a bit because I had a Cocker Spaniel too that looks like Sandy.


----------



## Awwgeez

The newest addition to our family.


----------



## ivy1026

Awwgeez said:


> The newest addition to my family.



Adorable!


----------



## Michele26

Awwgeez said:


> The newest addition to my family.



What a sweet kitty.


----------



## Michele26

I love coming to this thread and seeing all the sweet babies. It always puts a smile on my face and relieves my stress (for a little while anyway).


----------



## Awwgeez

Thank you ladies so much! I love her already!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwgeez-what a cutie!!


----------



## Chineka

*BagGirl158* said:


> Aww she is beautiful! This pic made me tear up a bit because I had a Cocker Spaniel too that looks like Sandy.


 

Thanks.


----------



## graceful

Bailey 





Lucy


----------



## brittanyh

This is Buster Brown (aka Brownie Head)! Haha he was almost asleep on me when I took this pic of him. I love him so much! Sorry if the pic is too big!


----------



## trisha48228

This is my Red Toy Poodle Remy!  He's a puppy and A LOT of work.  But I love him so much


----------



## kateincali

Decided to browse here today, everyone has such cute pets! 

My eight year old Japanese Chin looking unhappy after a bath


----------



## trisha48228

Remy this evening.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Remy looks like my coworker's doggie..same coloring too!  What a cutie!


----------



## shesnochill

TPFers, meet my new baby boy *Meeko* :o) Took him in last Friday and although he's not doing quite well with his potty training yet, I'm sure he'll get it eventually. He's a fat boy that loves to play play play. He insists on always being on my lap whenever we're in the car..​


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Omg how cute!!! He looks so excited to be in the car with mama having an adventure!


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks sweetpea.  Anna Meeko is such a cutie.  I'm having the potty fight too!  It will get better.


----------



## graceful

Meeko is adorable!  
Love all the new pictures of our sweet animals!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

LOVE LOVE LOVE Meeko!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Meeko is sooooo CUTE!!!! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## trisha48228

Oogie,   love the signature.  So which is it, bags or save?  



oogiewoogie said:


> Meeko is sooooo CUTE!!!! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## trisha48228

Remy yesterday.   I love my lil Remy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love Remy too..he looks like a little brown bear!


----------



## trisha48228

my girlfriend dog.  Say hi to big Troy.  He's 15lbs.


----------



## trisha48228

sorry, i forgot to upload Troy.


----------



## stacmck

Meeko is so cute! I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks everyone 

In case anyone is wondering, Meeko is 10 weeks old. His father was a Pomeranian and his mother was a Chihuahua. He's a rescue pup and came from a family of 6 other siblings.

Because he's really rowdy in the car and ended up several times under my foot which is a driving hazard, I made him this cute little car seat, for now.. I took this picture and he just looks so handsome!


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ ACK> i love you meeko!!! *_


----------



## heat97

annaversary said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, Meeko is 10 weeks old. His father was a Pomeranian and his mother was a Chihuahua. He's a rescue pup and came from a family of 6 other siblings.
> 
> Because he's really rowdy in the car and ended up several times under my foot which is a driving hazard, I made him this cute little car seat, for now.. I took this picture and he just looks so handsome!


 
This is the cutest thing i have ever seen!!!!!!!!! Very crafty- i love it.


----------



## irishlass1029

Please meet Murphy - my new rescue! 

He appears to be a golden retriever/border collie mix according to the rescue org. and the vets. 

He was found running in traffic in the middle of a thunderstorm.  His face and eye is still healing from scratches/abrasions and he's very underweight under that coat.  Most of his fluffy tail had to be shaved and he was covered in fleas and ticks.

Here he is exploring his new back yard for the first time






Here he's checking out his new sister






And after a hard day of dipping, bathing, grooming and getting adopted, he's all tuckered out and making himself at home


----------



## Chineka

annaversary said:


> TPFers, meet my new baby boy *Meeko* :o) Took him in last Friday and although he's not doing quite well with his potty training yet, I'm sure he'll get it eventually. He's a fat boy that loves to play play play. He insists on always being on my lap whenever we're in the car..​


 

awww....Meeko is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Chineka

lmschaffer said:


> This is my boy Leo!


 
I love Leo's cute little ears.


----------



## Sweetpea83

irishlass-both of your dogs are precious!


----------



## pradapiggy

Cody, our 5 year old schnauzer


----------



## Michele26

*Pradapiggy*, he's adorable.  That last photo looks like a stuffed animal in the snow.


----------



## pradapiggy

Thanks *Michele*! Yeah, he's a character, that one!


----------



## heat97

sooooo cute pradapiggy!!!!


----------



## trisha48228

Remy was very tired last night after the puppy park.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pradapiggy-what a cutie!!


----------



## pradapiggy

thanks, thanks *heat97* and *sweetpea83*


----------



## Jeneen

He's such a cutie! Congrats on adopting him - he looks happier already. 



irishlass1029 said:


> Please meet Murphy - my new rescue!
> 
> He appears to be a golden retriever/border collie mix according to the rescue org. and the vets.
> 
> He was found running in traffic in the middle of a thunderstorm. His face and eye is still healing from scratches/abrasions and he's very underweight under that coat. Most of his fluffy tail had to be shaved and he was covered in fleas and ticks.
> 
> Here he is exploring his new back yard for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he's checking out his new sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a hard day of dipping, bathing, grooming and getting adopted, he's all tuckered out and making himself at home


----------



## pradapiggy

awww, congrats on adopting Murphy, *irishlass1029*! i want to adopt a few more dogs, but my mom won't be able to handle it, haha.


----------



## aaallabama

Jeneen said:


> He's such a cutie! Congrats on adopting him - he looks happier already.


_*
^^ ITA> congrats irishlass!!!*_


----------



## jmcadon

irishlass1029 said:


> Please meet Murphy - my new rescue!
> 
> He appears to be a golden retriever/border collie mix according to the rescue org. and the vets.
> 
> He was found running in traffic in the middle of a thunderstorm. His face and eye is still healing from scratches/abrasions and he's very underweight under that coat. Most of his fluffy tail had to be shaved and he was covered in fleas and ticks.
> 
> Here he is exploring his new back yard for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he's checking out his new sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a hard day of dipping, bathing, grooming and getting adopted, he's all tuckered out and making himself at home


 Oh, he's so sweet!  What a good new mommy you are...I have 2 shelter dogs, too.  They are the best kind


----------



## mmmoon

*irishlass*> Murphy is adorable!! Looks like a very sweet affectionate baby!


----------



## trisha48228

Murphy is a cutie.


----------



## *Jenn*

here are our babies! 






In Order: Tehya [3, girl], Zoey [1, girl] and Marley [2, boy]


----------



## MizzKitteh

It's been awhile since I've been in but I know you ladies will appreciate cuddly kitties ^^ We are fostering these two siblings for the shelter I volunteer with while we figure out which we want to keep.. so here are adorable pictures! One is a girl and the other is a boy ^^

The fat kitty is my older girl kitty named Diva. I can't bear to name the babies until we choose one lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jenn*-cute pic!
MizzKitteh-omg how cute!!


----------



## MizzKitteh

Jenn: aww love those babies!

Thanks Sweetpea  I hoped you guys would like them!


----------



## xichic

here's my baby!  love him to death!


----------



## roxys

Adorable!



xichic said:


> here's my baby! love him to death!


----------



## teddy61

my baby Louis


----------



## trisha48228

xichic, he is such a little cutie.  What's the name/ breed/ and age?
Teddy, Louis is precious.  breed/ age?


----------



## xichic

trisha48228 said:


> xichic, he is such a little cutie.  What's the name/ breed/ and age?
> Teddy, Louis is precious.  breed/ age?



Thanks! His name is BoBo short for Bottega haha 
He is one and half yeard old maltese


----------



## stacmck

MizzKitteh said:


> It's been awhile since I've been in but I know you ladies will appreciate cuddly kitties ^^ We are fostering these two siblings for the shelter I volunteer with while we figure out which we want to keep.. so here are adorable pictures! One is a girl and the other is a boy ^^
> 
> The fat kitty is my older girl kitty named Diva. I can't bear to name the babies until we choose one lol



Aw, so cute!


----------



## stacmck

teddy61 said:


> my baby Louis



Aw, puppy


----------



## DenimShopaholic

MizzKitteh said:


> It's been awhile since I've been in but I know you ladies will appreciate cuddly kitties ^^ We are fostering these two siblings for the shelter I volunteer with while we figure out which we want to keep.. so here are adorable pictures! One is a girl and the other is a boy ^^
> 
> The fat kitty is my older girl kitty named Diva. I can't bear to name the babies until we choose one lol


 
So so cute.....keep 'em both!!!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

*Jenn* said:


> here are our babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Order: Tehya [3, girl], Zoey [1, girl] and Marley [2, boy]


 
Love this picture! So adorable!


----------



## teddy61

trisha: hes a chihuahua, hes only 3.5 months old. ) thank you.


----------



## lolitakali

xichic said:


> here's my baby! love him to death!






roxys said:


> Adorable!



OMG!!! What a cute face!


----------



## lolitakali

cbarrus said:


> My Havanese, Missy, and my Bichon, Beau, in their new jean jackets.  "This deserves a treat, Mommy!"



Awwwwwww! Cuted out!


----------



## MizzKitteh

stacmck said:


> Aw, so cute!



*Stacmck:* Aww thank you!  I adore them 

*DenimShopaholic:* I wish we could!! But housing said four cats is too many =-.-= so we can only keep one since we have two already X.x So we have to choose... We're probably keeping the little girl one though.. The little boy is too pounce happy and steals your food right out from under you lol!!

*To all the doggy owners:* I love those doggies!


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

teddy61 said:


> my baby Louis


Aaaw soo cute


----------



## pradapiggy

Louis, Bobo, Missy, and Beau are ADORABLE!
I love dogs


----------



## stacmck

My kitty is so cute I can't stand it 




Lying on top of the computer wires instead of trying to eat them


----------



## wonderwoman9

Stacmck omg cute pic! My cat would be trying to bite those wires!


----------



## Jeneen

xichic said:


> here's my baby! love him to death!


 
What a sweet little face!


----------



## sweetfacespout

xichic said:


> here's my baby!  love him to death!


what a face! this is one of the sweetest dogs I've ever seen! You're so lucky.

- actually all of you are! your pets are so so so adorable and beautiful! 

*irishlass1029:* what a cutie! and i love hearing stories of rescue dogs!
*teddy61: *your baby is so tiny, loves it 
*cbarrus: *omg, to die for!  I love the jeans jackets - sooooo sweet. And I have a Havanese too!


here's my baby from a few months ago with his summer hair cut:


----------



## stacmck

Aw, love his haircut!


----------



## xichic

thanks so much!  he is a darling


Jeneen said:


> What a sweet little face!


----------



## trisha48228

so cute!


----------



## thimp

My youngest, Lil Dude. He will be one year old this August. This is the vase that he later broke, causing dents in the table that took the future guy 3 days to repair. LOL.


----------



## thimp

Again, Little Dude, taking a nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the pics of Little Dude!


----------



## Michele26

*thimp*, Dude is sitting on the flowers. He's a character.


----------



## aaallabama

thimp said:


> Again, Little Dude, taking a nap.







_*^^ROTFL!!!*_ :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## coconutsboston

thimp said:


> My youngest, Lil Dude. He will be one year old this August. This is the vase that he later broke, causing dents in the table that took the future guy 3 days to repair. LOL.


 
Aww such a cute kitteh!  I just posted a thread about wanting a doggie, but Lil Dude is a heart stealer!  I wonder if I can take on both at the same time?   Yours has BEAUTIFUL colorings!


----------



## thimp

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments on Little Dude!My little guy had a very rough start. When he was about 6 weeks old, someone tossed him out of a moving a vehicle. A lady rescued him and brought him to the vet. It took 3 vet techs to get Little Dude out of her car because he was so scared. My husband happened to be there with one of our other cats, so he offered to take Little Dude as one of our own. Here are some of Little Dude's baby pictures.


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Lil Dude is so sweet  He has such pretty coloring.


----------



## thimp

Thank you, stacmck! Here is Little Dude, being groomed by Toonie, my 1 1/2 years old baby doll.


----------



## thimp

Little Dude with Rambo, my 3 1/2 ocicat cat.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Little Dude is soooo cute and I LOVE his name.

Who the hell would throw a kitten out of a car????  :censor:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Little Dude! So good to see he has awesome owners now!


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't been here for a loooong time - wow so many cute pics!!!! I can't comment on everyone but I certainly enjoyed looking at these adorable little friends


----------



## purses & pugs

Jimmi's back, here we are on top of a hill after a long hike! He got tired and hot but I cooled him down in a little pond


----------



## Lady Stardust

*thimp*, lol I love watching babies get cleaned bc they hate it they always squirm around like "Nooo mommy! No want to be clean!" lol  *purses & pugs*, lol at the last pic he's like "I hungry now!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yay Jimmi!! It's been a while since we've seen that handsome fellow!  (P.S welcome back purses & pugs!)


----------



## kathywko

My 14 year old Aussie loves socks!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust*, haha! He's drinking water here actually, food had to wait until we got home

*Sweetpea83*, aw thank you! Good to be back


----------



## thimp

Little Dude napping on his kneading blanket.


----------



## lolitakali

My little baby darling...


----------



## aaallabama

thimp said:


> Little Dude napping on his kneading blanket.






_*

^^ LOL> whatta character!!!*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali-what a gorgeous kitty!!


----------



## lolitakali

^^^thank you sweetpea!


----------



## Pimbi77

xichic said:


> here's my baby! love him to death!


I totally understand you,what a cutie!
Adorable


----------



## Pimbi77

annaversary said:


> Look at this face...adorable and so cute !


----------



## oranGetRee

this is my babe, Juiz.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Juiz is gorgeous!!


----------



## shesnochill

some new updated pictures of my babe meeko : )


----------



## shesnochill

meeko has all sorts of sleeping positions..


----------



## shesnochill

my new favorite picture of him!!!! he's the cutest thing


----------



## Jeneen

^ I can't remember if you addressed this, but what kind of dog is Meeko? Is that his full grown size? I've adored doggies like him for years and am still stumped on the breed. TIA!


----------



## bnjj

He looks like part Pom.  He is adorable.


----------



## mmmoon

oranGetRee said:


> this is my babe, Juiz.



Juiz is so precious!!! Look at his face! *AWWWWWWW....*


----------



## stacmck

Meeko is so sweet! 

And Julz is a pretty kitty!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

annaversary said:


> my new favorite picture of him!!!! he's the cutest thing


 
I want one!!!!


----------



## ivy1026

oranGetRee said:


> this is my babe, Juiz.



Juiz is a sweetie!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I think Anna said Meeko is half pom and half chihuahua.  He is just so cute!


----------



## Jeneen

^ thanks


----------



## KoobaLover

Purse friends... meet Obi-Wan, my 3-month old puggle.  He's a big boy at 15 lbs already, but such a cuddler!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*KoobaLover*, what an adorable little boy!


----------



## coconutsboston

I posted this in my thread on whether or not I should get puppy...and....I did!  Here is my new baby Boston Terrorist:

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...N3LFq2aM3Eg&startIndex=0&fid=d3045afd52cb9cf2

Got her at 7 weeks, and she will be 9 weeks on Friday.


----------



## Michele26

*coconutsboston*, she's a pretty girl.  What's her name?


----------



## lolitakali

I adore this sleepy pic of my kitty...







A smiling lullaby for Pepper.


----------



## lolitakali

oranGetRee said:


> this is my babe, Juiz.



Juiz is just sooooo... beautiful. 



KoobaLover said:


> Purse friends... meet Obi-Wan, my 3-month old puggle. He's a big boy at 15 lbs already, but such a cuddler!



Awwww...... I love the way the pic. is shot.

P.S. love all z other pics too... 2 cute!


----------



## *Jenn*

here is a post of my babies.

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...cs-of-your-babies-299915-92.html#post16208460


----------



## Chineka

lolitakali said:


> I adore this sleepy pic of my kitty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smiling lullaby for Pepper.


 
lol...My Cocker Spaniel sleeps like this. Your kitty is cute.


----------



## Linsiej

Hi Everyone!

All of your pets are so cute!
At the moment I'm the proud owner of a rabbit named Fluffy the first (it wil probably also be the last ) and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniël called Lady.

This is a picture of Lady and me!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali-what a sweet photo!
Linsiej-gorgeous dog!


----------



## lolitakali

Chineka said:


> lol...My Cocker Spaniel sleeps like this. Your kitty is cute.



Thanks Chineka!



Sweetpea83 said:


> lolitakali-what a sweet photo!
> Linsiej-gorgeous dog!



Thanks Sweetpea, again!


----------



## bnjj

Lady is beautiful.  I love Spaniels.


----------



## coconutsboston

Michele26 said:


> *coconutsboston*, she's a pretty girl.  What's her name?


 
Thanks! =)  Her name is Scarlett!


----------



## Linsiej

Sweetpea83 said:


> lolitakali-what a sweet photo!
> Linsiej-gorgeous dog!


Ah Thank you! She is even cuter when she knows there's a treat waiting for her


----------



## Linsiej

bnjj said:


> Lady is beautiful. I love Spaniels.


 Thank you! Spaniëls er lovely dogs. Here in the Netherlands they are very 'popular'. And Cavaliers are such sweet dogs


----------



## bnjj

Pepper is adorable.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My chubby little muffin, Juliet:


----------



## lolitakali

bnjj said:


> Pepper is adorable.



Thank you bnjj!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> My chubby little muffin, Juliet:



^^^ (s)he's too precious.... awwww!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

lolitakali said:


> I adore this sleepy pic of my kitty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smiling lullaby for Pepper.




Awwww, how adorable is this???? What a cutie!


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are Jimmi and me at the summer cabin we just spent 2 weeks in, he is a real mommy's boy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute photo!!


----------



## Michele26

Great photo of you & Jimmi.


----------



## bnjj

Jimmi is just so damn adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sweetpea83, Michele26 and bnjj*, thank you so much! Jimmi looks like a little teddybear here I think


----------



## Chantilly0379

My Kitty's name is Halo my puppy is Abby Dabby

Well unfortunately the site is giving me problems downloading the photos


----------



## irishlass1029

Here's Twinkie and my new rescue Murphy trying to cool down.  I wish I had a pool for ME!


----------



## Michele26

*Irishlass*, two happy dogs.  I'm so happy Twinkie is yours forever.


----------



## irishlass1029

Aw thanks!  But I don't know that for sure really.  Although I haven't heard a word in a long time.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeneen said:


> ^ I can't remember if you addressed this, but what kind of dog is Meeko? Is that his full grown size? I've adored doggies like him for years and am still stumped on the breed. TIA!





bnjj said:


> He looks like part Pom.  He is adorable.





Tx Honeybee said:


> I think Anna said Meeko is half pom and half chihuahua.  He is just so cute!



Sorry all! I'm on a ban so I've been staying away from TPF 

YES! Meeko is 1/2 Pomeranian and 1/2 Chihuahua (so I was told). He's turning 5 months soon


----------



## shesnochill

Some recent photos of Meeko and Me


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ too cute, i love MEEKO!!!*_


----------



## stacmck

Love seeing pictures of Meeko! Love how he's gazing up at his mommy in the first picture


----------



## Jeneen

I'm loving all the new photos! Everyone's babies are precious and so photogenic!


----------



## Linsay_x

Not sure if this will work, I haven't posted a picture on this yet haha.
Anyway, if it has worked, this is our little Siberian Husky, he's 6 weeks old in this picture (was only taken last week)

Bundle of fluff! Not for long though.


----------



## irishlass1029

^ What a cutie!!!!!  What's his name?


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Linsay_x said:


> Not sure if this will work, I haven't posted a picture on this yet haha.
> Anyway, if it has worked, this is our little Siberian Husky, he's 6 weeks old in this picture (was only taken last week)
> 
> Bundle of fluff! Not for long though.


 
AWWW....so beautiful!!  I could spend my days just snuggling him and Meeko!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Linsay-omg what a cutie!!


----------



## Furladdict

Here are my girls! 

Florimell, Italian greyhound, 2.5 years old








(and also in my avatar)

Daphne, Italian greyhound, just over 2 months old





Peanuts, golden retriever, 5 years old





Beezle, German shepherd cross, 5 years old





And our kitty Jazz, also 5





We also have dressage horses but not sure they count as 'pets'


----------



## bnjj

furladdict, they are all beautiful


----------



## Furladdict

Thank you bnji!


----------



## Michele26

Beautiful pet family, *Furladdict*


----------



## irishlass1029

Furla - they're all adorable but THIS!  This one just melts my heart!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Furladdict-they are all so cute!


----------



## Furladdict

Aww thank you, Peanuts is my soulmate and the most intelligent dog I have ever owned! This picture is one of my favourites, taken on my wedding day - _she_ was the real protagonist


----------



## Linsay_x

Hey all thanks for your comments  his name his Sibe (tres uncreative, blame the other half for that one )

Furladdict - beautiful pets! Peanuts is just totally adorable.


----------



## bnjj

Sibe is sooo cute and I just want to put Daphne in my pocket.  Too bad they can't stay small forever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Furladdict-what a sweet photo!


----------



## irishlass1029

That is one of the sweetest pics I've ever seen!


----------



## Jeneen

Adorable!



Furladdict said:


> Aww thank you, Peanuts is my soulmate and the most intelligent dog I have ever owned! This picture is one of my favourites, taken on my wedding day - _she_ was the real protagonist


----------



## Spendaholic

This is my Sophie <<< 
Sophie is a Weimaraner & is 6yrs 3months
Pictures were taken 2 weeks ago while out on a walk with her daddy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sophie is gorgeous!


----------



## Michele26

Sophie looks tuckered-out! Beautiful dog.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Sweetpea83* & *Michele26* - Thank you both, Sophie loves to run as much as possible when on her walks. 
*Michele26* this walk was longer then her normal walks and she was very knackered-out.
Sophie is my world and is the most beautiful dog i've every seen. She steals your heart.


----------



## silverstonee

When my DBF asked me to move in with him last year, I didn't take into account that he would be gone a lot and I would have a huge condo to myself (he plays professional hockey.) On a whim, he asked me how I felt about buying a dog. We spent all of last summer talking to breeders and doing research. While on Martha's Vineyard we met a man with two dogs, both adopted from shelters. When we returned home from our vacation, we went to all our local shelters. We found our baby, Harley, in the last cage of the last building of the last shelter we looked in. She is the sweetest dog! 50% pit bull 50% boxer 100% sweetheart. When we got her, DBF confessed that he didn't want me to be alone, so now I had someone to always keep me company, and she is the best companion a person could ask for! We got her when she was 4 months (estimated by vet,) she is now 18 months old.


----------



## silverstonee

and one more of her and her daddy by the pool


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ sooooooooooo sweet!!!*


----------



## Michele26

*Silverstonee*, looks like a very sweet dog. 

ETA: I have to ask, does your DB play in the NHL?


----------



## Linsay_x

bnjj said:


> Sibe is sooo cute and I just want to put Daphne in my pocket.  Too bad they can't stay small forever.



Hehe thank you  Sibe isn't cute when he's got his teeth round your wrist,can't wait for the biting to stop! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Silverstonee-loving the pics!

ETA: wow, does your DB really play in the NHL?!


----------



## petit papillon

Love all the pictures in this thread!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Silverstonee - she is gorgeous.


----------



## KPKITTY

My shih tzu Panda wearing a Santa costume and a Peter Pan outfit


----------



## tknight

^^^^Awwwww I have a ShihTzu too her name is Brazil!! They are the most loving pets ever!!!


----------



## bnjj

Here are my cuddle bugs:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Your kitties are precious!


----------



## bnjj

Thank you, sweetpea.


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

My furry trio

Mr. Beans






Belle






Frankie


----------



## purseinsanity

My Bailey (left) and Boris (right).  Boris passed away three weeks ago today.  I miss him horribly.


----------



## Michele26

*purseinsanity*, so sorry to hear about Boris. 

Haven't seen you around the Real Housewives of (wherever) threads. Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## bnjj

I'm sorry, purseinsanity.  That is always so hard.   How does Bailey seem to be doing without him?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sorry to hear about Boris!


----------



## rains

Here are pics of our little pug, his name is Max and he is the most adorable one in our lives...He loves posing for pics and gives the cutest expressions...


----------



## oogiewoogie

Our little TOMS model.. lol. (she's looking at the treats.. wondering when we're actually going to give them to her.. lol)


----------



## kimalee

My sweet guys, Max and Logan:





Max with my cat Pumpkin:





This is Logan's thinking face:


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone has such pretty muffins!   Here's my grumpy dumpling, Juliet, she's actually being nice today, the camera seemed to make her happy lol:


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Two of my babies - checking out the wildlife in the yard:


----------



## Lady Stardust

^  Awww they say "We are watching furry friends!"


----------



## aclineo

DenimShopaholic said:


> Two of my babies - checking out the wildlife in the yard:



awwww...i love fluffy kitties!!!


----------



## audreylita

Twinkie's disturbed nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Denim-they are so cute!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> Denim-they are so cute!


 
Aw...thanks SP....but they are also so bad! Thirty seconds after that pic was taken they were beating each other up!!


----------



## jeszica

OMG...all your pets are adorable!!  Here are pics of my 2 boys...Cookie (Maltese) and Scrabby Doo (Silky Terrier mixed that at certain angle looking abit foxy!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

DenimShopaholic said:


> Aw...thanks SP....but they are also so bad! Thirty seconds after that pic was taken they were beating each other up!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeszica-cute doggies!


----------



## Mahina

Mr. Bobby


----------



## KoobaLover

Oh wow, Bobby is sooooo cute!  That face!


----------



## guccissima

irishlass1029 said:


> That is one of the sweetest pics I've ever seen!



That's a purebred lab retriever right? He's very furry.  If you got him from a breeder, could you let me know which? Thnxs.  he's beautiful!


----------



## kimalee

Logan with my new bag:


----------



## Sauté

Our guys are always so curious 





They are both rescued so I have no idea what breed they are.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cuties!


----------



## Chelsea V

Omg everyone's pets in here are adorable!

Here are my two lovely siamese cats.  They are a year old now, but I can't resist posting their kitten pictures.  .

Samson & Delilah


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## stacmck

^^Such pretty kitties! And love their names!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Aww Chelsea, your kittens are beautiful!


----------



## bnjj

Chelsea, they are beautiful!


----------



## kelbell35

Oh gosh, I love this thread!  So many cuties!

Here is the newest addition to my family, Audrey.  My boyfriend's mother found her in a tree, and my boyfriend and I decided to keep her.  She's about 6 weeks old now.  She is absolutely nuts, but I adore her


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Audrey is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

This is my pony, Snapple


----------



## stacmck

kelbell35 said:


> Oh gosh, I love this thread!  So many cuties!
> 
> Here is the newest addition to my family, Audrey.  My boyfriend's mother found her in a tree, and my boyfriend and I decided to keep her.  She's about 6 weeks old now.  She is absolutely nuts, but I adore her


OMG, so cute! I love kittens.


----------



## Denaroo

*Siamese kitties are sooo beautiful*

*Love Snapple *

*and Audrey is adorable!!  Im so happy you kept her that makes my heart happy *


----------



## kelbell35

^^Thanks, Sweetpea83, stacmck, and Denaroo!  My whole family is big on rescuing stray animals, and this is my first time keeping one of them to raise on my own, so I'm excited!

Coach+Louislove, Snapple is soooooo cute!  I've always wanted a pony!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Please continue posting pics of your cutie..


----------



## Aussiegal

<<<<<<<<< this is my new baby in my avatar. Isn't he just adorable?


----------



## roxies_mom

Aussiegal said:


> <<<<<<<<< this is my new baby in my avatar. Isn't he just adorable?


 
He is adorable....what's his name?


----------



## roxies_mom

kelbell35 said:


> Oh gosh, I love this thread! So many cuties!
> 
> Here is the newest addition to my family, Audrey. My boyfriend's mother found her in a tree, and my boyfriend and I decided to keep her. She's about 6 weeks old now. She is absolutely nuts, but I adore her


 
so sweet, who could resist that face......


----------



## roxies_mom

Coach+Louislove said:


> This is my pony, Snapple


 
Love his mane!!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Thanks everyone!

And Kel- Audrey is so adorable!


----------



## ferraritiffie

This is a picture of my Genghis


----------



## buzzytoes

^^LOL I love that his name is Genghis for such a little dog. He's a cutie!


----------



## ferraritiffie

buzzytoes said:


> ^^LOL I love that his name is Genghis for such a little dog. He's a cutie!



Thanks  he doesn't really live up to it that much.


----------



## Aussiegal

his name is Robbie and I love him to bits


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is Jimmi in his doggy bed yesterday


----------



## english_girl_900

*dies* Awwww, Jimmy is so cute. Look at those eyes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Good to see more Jimi pics!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

This is Piggie in her Halloween costume my sister made.  Hot Dog on a Stick!


----------



## Aussiegal

Piggie and Jimmy are freakin adorable!


----------



## Michele26

I love seeing pictures of Jimmie. 

Piggie looks so cute in her costume.


----------



## purses & pugs

*english girl*, aww, you are so sweet, thank you!

*Sweetpea*, thank you! Good to see you again

*Aussiegal*, thank you!

*Michele*, thanks so much

*Kitties Are Cute*, OMG your pug is so adorable!!! she looks so cute in her Halloween outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

purses&pugs-ditto!!

Piggie is adorable!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Thanks everyone!  Piggie would appreciate the compliments, I'm sure she felt a bit insecure in her costume hehe.  

And purses & pugs, Jimmi is so cute!  I love chunky little roly poly pugs!  They're the best


----------



## choozen1ne

this is Bacon Bit sitting on my moms shoulders when we where parked , for some unknown reason he loves sitting on the back of her neck


----------



## roxies_mom

Aw Jimmi!!  I haven't seen you in a while.....so nice to see you again!  




purses & pugs said:


> Here is Jimmi in his doggy bed yesterday


----------



## roxies_mom

choozen1ne said:


> View attachment 1240743
> 
> 
> this is Bacon Bit sitting on my moms shoulders when we where parked , for some unknown reason he loves sitting on the back of her neck


 
He would be a great mate for my Puddin Bear!!  So cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

Chelsea V said:


> Omg everyone's pets in here are adorable!
> 
> Here are my two lovely siamese cats. They are a year old now, but I can't resist posting their kitten pictures. .
> 
> Samson & Delilah


 
I don't know how I missed these beauties....wow, I have never seen any siamese cats this color irl......love their eyes!


----------



## purses & pugs

Kitties Are Cute said:


> And purses & pugs, Jimmi is so cute!  I love chunky little roly poly pugs!  They're the best



Aw thanks! Yes, he is definitely a chunky little guy


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> Aw Jimmi!!  I haven't seen you in a while.....so nice to see you again!



Nice to see you again too Jimmi has been really sick a little while ago, it was so bad that I honestly thought I was loosing him... But he got an excellent treatment at the vet's and he is much better now. It was horrible and my mind was elsewere so I did not take a lot of pics of him in that period, but my BF took this one when I picked him up after he had stayed at the clinic for 3 days. I was a total mess!


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Nice to see you again too Jimmi has been really sick a little while ago, it was so bad that I honestly thought I was loosing him... But he got an excellent treatment at the vet's and he is much better now. It was horrible and my mind was elsewere so I did not take a lot of pics of him in that period, but my BF took this one when I picked him up after he had stayed at the clinic for 3 days. I was a total mess!


 
Oh dear, I can only imagine what you went through!!  I'm so glad Jimmi is better!!   It's so scary when our furbabies are sick!   I love this picture, what a wonderful db to capture this special moment......Blessings to you, him and Jimmi!!


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> Oh dear, I can only imagine what you went through!!  I'm so glad Jimmi is better!!   It's so scary when our furbabies are sick!   I love this picture, what a wonderful db to capture this special moment......Blessings to you, him and Jimmi!!



Thank you so muchyes, it's absolutely horrible when our beloved pets get sick. I was so worried and scared. But luckily he is better now and I will post more pics of him here later on! I haven't been in this thread for a while now so I need to catch up, and would love to see more pics of your furbabies too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh no..glad to hear Jimi is doing a lot better now!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

purses & pugs said:


> Nice to see you again too Jimmi has been really sick a little while ago, it was so bad that I honestly thought I was loosing him... But he got an excellent treatment at the vet's and he is much better now. It was horrible and my mind was elsewere so I did not take a lot of pics of him in that period, but my BF took this one when I picked him up after he had stayed at the clinic for 3 days. I was a total mess!


Happy to hear he's doing better ! He looks like such a sweetheart, and I really like his collar! 

Two pics of my little angel with shorter hair a few months back, right now he's a little furball. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Second pic is too cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

sweetfacespout said:


> Happy to hear he's doing better ! He looks like such a sweetheart, and I really like his collar!
> 
> Two pics of my little angel with shorter hair a few months back, right now he's a little furball. lol


 
He's adorable!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sweetpea*, thank you

*sweetfacespout*, aww thanks, yes he is definitely is a sweetheart - a chunky sweetheart
Your adorable doggy is so cute, I love the second pic where he chews on his bone!


----------



## boxermomof2

I love all the photos of fur kids! I want to give them all a big smooch!

Here is Maximus, my nine year old boxer






Isabella my Dogue de Bordeaux (French mastiff) puppy








Mercedes is the boxer in my avatar....My boxer girl who is waiting for me in heaven.


----------



## Michele26

*purses & pugs*, just now reading about Jimmi. I'm so happy he's better, and sending good vibes to both of you. 

*boxermomof2*, how could you not love those faces. I'm fascinated by boxer dogs, and if I didn't have three cats I'd want a boxer.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Michele*, thank you so much, that is very sweet of you

*boxermomof2*, Maximus and Isabella's faces are too cute!! They are adorable!


----------



## dede_miller

Attaching pic of my baby - His name is Mitchu


----------



## sweetfacespout

dede_miller said:


> Attaching pic of my baby - His name is Mitchu


So cute


----------



## what_katy_does

Oh I loooove this thread - so many gorgeous babies!

Mine would like to say howdy - here are Amelia my elderly Persian kitty:




Big bad Boris my giant orange mog:




Cooper my small yellow woof-dog:




And Little Miss. Daisy - my Crestie angel:




All four are rescues, and all four rock


----------



## Aussiegal

so nice to see so many animal lovers on this forum. What would we do without our wonderful pets?


----------



## Lakritze

*boxermomof2*, I love Maximus and Isabella! They are so beautiful. 

*what_katy_does*, you have wonderful pets. Boris is stunning. 

*purses & pugs*, poor little Jimmi. I'm so glad he's feeling better. 


My little girl Amy turned two in August.









And this is Festus. He's 14 and we adopted him in April.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lakritze-such cuties!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Spike


----------



## Dancechika24

*what_katy_does-* Amelia is sooo gorgeous..i love persians!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone has such pretty babies!  Here's my little bug Charlotte


----------



## Denaroo

*awww charlotte is so cute! *


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute pic of Charlotte!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

*BagGirl158* said:


> Spike


 
Spike is adorable and looks exactly like my sister's chihuahua, Diesel. Except Diesel has bigger ears.


----------



## juneping

here is my sasha.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!


----------



## Denaroo

*Awww Sasha is so beautiful *


----------



## Michele26

I  Sasha! In the first picture she looks so adorable just like a stuffed animal.


----------



## juneping

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## bnjj

Sasha is so cute and her colouring makes her look like she is perpetually smiling.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Charlotte says Hello!


----------



## Cindi

The rescue where I adopted Happy asked for update pics so I took a couple. He she is with her best friend Maggie and just looking cute.


----------



## juneping

Cindi said:


> The rescue where I adopted Happy asked for update pics so I took a couple. He she is with her best friend Maggie and just looking cute.



she does look happy...


----------



## Denaroo

Cindi said:


> The rescue where I adopted Happy asked for update pics so I took a couple. He she is with her best friend Maggie and just looking cute.


 

*Very nice she does look so happy   she (both of them) are so cute!!*


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. I am Happy she and Maggie have become such great friends. They sleep together and groom each other. They are my sweet chubby girls. LOL


----------



## Chineka

Sandy


----------



## jeshika

sandy is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^What a sweet photo of Sandy!


----------



## Cindi

Such a good pic of Sandy! She is adorable.


----------



## sansandy

Here's my little Sandy. He was 3 months old in this photo, taken exactly a year ago


----------



## Michele26

*Chineka*, Sandy is beautiful!


----------



## Chineka

jeshika said:


> sandy is beautiful!!!!


 
Thanks


----------



## Chineka

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^What a sweet photo of Sandy!


 
Thanks


----------



## Chineka

Cindi said:


> Such a good pic of Sandy! She is adorable.


 

Thanks Cindi. I'm glad that you like the photo. I'm getting better with photography with every click


----------



## Chineka

Michele26 said:


> *Chineka*, Sandy is beautiful!


 
Thanks Michele.


----------



## Chineka

sansandy said:


> Here's my little Sandy. He was 3 months old in this photo, taken exactly a year ago


 
Sandy is so cute!!!  the color combination of the fur.


----------



## misstrine85

This is my babygirl Gunnar


----------



## lolitakali

My very well-loved baby:
















All about her:

http://www.cometalkcat.com/photos/76-hueyt/album?albumid=4


----------



## purses & pugs

^awww....look at that adorable little fur ball! So cute! Many year ago I had a grey cat that looked very much like your cat


----------



## lolitakali

purses & pugs said:


> ^awww....look at that adorable little fur ball! So cute! Many year ago I had a grey cat that looked very much like your cat



Thanks... I love my silver babee alot.


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie today on her walk with her daddy.











The other pictures from today can be found in the thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recently-pictures-549192-35.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gunnar is a cutie pie!
lolitakali-she's so gorgeous!


----------



## Dancechika24

I'm not sure if I've posted in this thread b4...but here's my very spoiled princess Lola--


----------



## shesnochill

My pup Meeko and I. He's now 8 months old


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is gorgeous!


----------



## Chantilly0379

My house must have been too cold for my pets I found them nestled together in my bed...unfortunately you can't see my baby girl Abby-dabby to well, my camera phn is $hity.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks like a giant snowball.


----------



## sweetfacespout

annaversary said:


> My pup Meeko and I. He's now 8 months old


Awww he is sooo cute! And I love your sunnies


----------



## purses & pugs

misstrine85 said:


> This is my babygirl Gunnar


Your baby girl Gunnar that is the best name I have heard in a long time!!! Such a cutie pie!


----------



## antiquefurnitur

lolitakali said:


> My very well-loved baby:




I like this cat.So cute..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's baby Charlotte all ready for Christmas! lol.  She's not a baby anymore she's growing!





Someone wanted to eat the hat instead of wear it so Mama had to hold it


----------



## misstrine85

purses & pugs said:


> Your baby girl Gunnar that is the best name I have heard in a long time!!! Such a cutie pie!


 
I know its a mans name, my ex chose it 

Here she is, a couple of years ago.

Looks like shes thinking "Me? I did not do anything *biiiiiig innocent eyes*"


----------



## nascar fan

Introducing ... Blackie. He's just a tiny little thing, but so lovable.

Actually, he is a 28 lb Maine Coon.  It's all I can do to hold him.


----------



## nascar fan

And Monet


----------



## Michele26

Blackie's head is wider than yours..he looks like a big huggable baby.  And Monet is so pretty - love the name too.


----------



## aaallabama

nascar fan said:


> Introducing ... Blackie. He's just a tiny little thing, but so lovable.
> 
> Actually, he is a 28 lb Maine Coon.  It's all I can do to hold him.







*
^^ OMG> he's awesome!!!*


----------



## Dancechika24

WOWZa..! That's one big cutie!


----------



## nascar fan

Thanks . He has the tiniest little meow.  He is a gentle giant.  
Thanks for letting me share.  I just found this thread yesterday. All of your pets are adorable


----------



## ShopAddikt

Giorgio & Mink


----------



## stacmck

28 lbs?!?! 

Just more to love, right?


----------



## Dancechika24

ShopAddikt said:


> Giorgio & Mink


 
Awww such cutie pies! They look like they're smiling!


----------



## Stephie13

My babies, Scarlet (left) and Lola, both rescues, and Napoleon (kittah), also a rescue:


----------



## purses & pugs

misstrine85 said:


> I know its a mans name, my ex chose it
> 
> Here she is, a couple of years ago.
> 
> Looks like shes thinking "Me? I did not do anything *biiiiiig innocent eyes*"



What an innocent look she has here Very cute though and I'll bet she knows it too!


----------



## purses & pugs

Stephie13 said:


> My babies, Scarlet (left) and Lola, both rescues, and Napoleon (kittah), also a rescue:



Your dogs (love their scarves!) and kitty are so cute!! The pic of you kitty is adorable


----------



## misstrine85

purses & pugs said:


> What an innocent look she has here Very cute though and I'll bet she knows it too!


 
Oh yeah. She know it allright.

EVERY day when we come home, shes doing her little show, where she rolls around on the floor, purrrrrrrs and cuddle up against you, and you just know what she wants "Tuna, please give me tuna, I neeeeeeeed tuna, I have not had tuna since you got home yesterday. I loooooooove tuna".

My spoiled kitty gets tuna as a treat every day


----------



## Cindi

He is gorgeous! I love Maine Coon cats. I have 4. One of them is a huge 25 pound red boy with extra toes. He also has a tiny little meow AND he is a big wuss. LOL 





nascar fan said:


> Thanks . He has the tiniest little meow. He is a gentle giant.
> Thanks for letting me share. I just found this thread yesterday. All of your pets are adorable


----------



## Stephie13

purses & pugs said:


> Your dogs (love their scarves!) and kitty are so cute!! The pic of you kitty is adorable




Thank you so much


----------



## luvlylara

This is Roman, he is 5 and is pretty much a 150 pound lap dog hehe


----------



## Jeneen

nascar fan said:


> Introducing ... Blackie. He's just a tiny little thing, but so lovable.
> 
> Actually, he is a 28 lb Maine Coon. It's all I can do to hold him.


 
Wow! He is big and gorgeous!



luvlylara said:


> This is Roman, he is 5 and is pretty much a 150 pound lap dog hehe


 
What a sweetie - I love how the big dogs always think they are still small little puppies.


----------



## Michele26

Look at Roman's paws! He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## luvlylara

Michele26 said:


> Look at Roman's paws! He looks like a real sweetie.


He is very sweet, he sits at the window with his head on the sill waiting for my parents to come home


----------



## Cindi

Roman is adorable! I love the giant lap dogs. LOL


----------



## luvlylara

Cindi said:


> Roman is adorable! I love the giant lap dogs. LOL



me too  he makes a great footwarmer as well lol


----------



## Necromancer

*luvlylara*, they're fantastic pics of Roman. 
*Stephie13*, your babies are all cute. I love the pic of Napoleon.


----------



## Stephie13

Necromancer said:


> *luvlylara*, they're fantastic pics of Roman.
> *Stephie13*, your babies are all cute. I love the pic of Napoleon.




Thank you. I dabble a teensy bit in amateur photography. I was trying to be all artsy with that one, lol.


----------



## Necromancer

^ You did well, *Stephie*, it's a really lovely pic of him. I think you should take some more of the little fella. *hint hint*


----------



## kohl_mascara

His name is Bailey (my baileybear) and he's a black and white shih-tzu/maltese mix.  He's three years old and the most rambunctious ragamuffin I've ever encountered, and I've been around dogs since the day I was born!


----------



## Cindi

Bailey is too cute! I love his little fluffy tail. Adorable...


----------



## Michele26

I  Bailey! Great pictures of both of you.


----------



## Necromancer

*kohl_mascara*, your "baileybear" is such a cutie. Great pics.


----------



## juneping

Michele26 said:


> I  Bailey! Great pictures of both of you.



i was going to say the same.


----------



## r6girl2005

I've just thought I'd share a few pics of my doggies. I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! 

The first picture is my white pit bull Kisha and my Pom mix Oso at Christmas. The second one is of Kisha doing her favorite thing....attacking the neighborhood trees and then Oso pondering the mysteries of life hehe.


----------



## Cindi

They are adorable!!! Kisha is too funny. Why is this stick so heavy??? LOL





r6girl2005 said:


> I've just thought I'd share a few pics of my doggies. I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!
> 
> The first picture is my white pit bull Kisha and my Pom mix Oso at Christmas. The second one is of Kisha doing her favorite thing....attacking the neighborhood trees and then Oso pondering the mysteries of life hehe.


----------



## r6girl2005

Cindi said:


> They are adorable!!! Kisha is too funny. Why is this stick so heavy??? LOL



I'm not sure, it was just something that we discovered she liked doing. She's adopted so it could have been a learned past behavior. Now I just hang a toy tire from a tree and let her go to town.


----------



## sandc

This is Ike







And this is Reese


----------



## nascar fan

All of the pets here are just adorable!  I love the kitties.


----------



## Cindi

They are too cute! I especially love the orange babies. 





sandc said:


> This is Ike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Reese


----------



## thelace

My GSD Sasha just LOVES the snow!


----------



## stacmck

^I love the pictures of her catching snowballs!


----------



## jeshika

*Ike* and *Reese* are super cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

I love seeing everyone's pets....they are all so cute!  Here is a picture of my silky Sophie......


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Finally, I make a post of my beloved babies! LOL!

This is Max and JoJo...4 and 3 years old March of 2011. Max (Full Name: Maximus Cattus) was rescued from Animal Control after we moved in together in '07. JoJo I rescued from a hospital I was working at a year later. They are our children, and are the smartest and most awesome cats I have ever met. I feel so lucky to share my home with them.

Max is the furbaby with white spots on him...tuxedo cat, I think it is called. JoJo is solid black.

Black cats are not often adopted out of shelters, which I did not know until after we adopted Max. He was in the "showcase" with about 5 other kittens, but he stood out because he was the only black one. And me, liking unique and oddball things, instantly zeroed in on him. He has quite the attitude and ornery-ness, which he gets from his Daddy (DH) roughhousing with him as a kitten. He won't think twice about giving you a good scratch if you aggravate him. He does not like being held or rubbed too much. He has to act all macho in front of his little brother JoJo.
But, when you get him alone...he turns into quite the loving, needy, lapcat I wanted him to be, and cannot get enough loving. 
For as macho as he is...he has the most high pitched meow you ever heard! LOL!


And JoJo (Full Name: JoJo Mess, because he gets into everything) is quite crazy...and VERY curious to everything. He is commonly seen in my reveals due to him jumping into pictures. He has to check everything out. He plays with absolutely everything. He is so sweet and loves being petted, and will not scratch or bite or anything. He especially loves his belly rubbed. He LOVES being held, especially near your heart. His meow is more low...I can always tell who's calling for me by their meows.

Polar opposites...yes they do fight and get mad at each other sometimes...but at the end of the night, they are usually found curled up on the couch together.
Our cats are very people oriented; they have to be in the same room we are at all times. We went into the dining room to do a puzzle, they were in there for hours with us. We go to bed, they whine at the door. I go upstairs to pick out my purse for the day, and I hear them crying down at the bottom step.
They follow us everywhere, and talk to us all day long. My DH and I go visit our friends, and their cats are like part of the furniture...it seems they do not have much interaction with their owners. That is unfortunate, to me.

We call them "our boys"...and we cannot live without them. 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Spendaholic

These pictures of Sophie <<< where taken on Saturday 18th December 2010, with 4 inches of snow.


----------



## stacmck

^^Aw, love your pics! I have a black kitty too


----------



## bnjj

PickyCoach, that is a great story.  Beautiful cats.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's little Charlotte from today   She loves to snuggle w Mommy:


----------



## shinymagpie

The shiba mix sisters - Sunny and Ai.


----------



## platinum_girly

My gorgeous, Roxie:

















When she was younger:


----------



## shoesanddogs

When I was down in Atlanta shoe-shopping, my dogsitter sent this picture of "the kids".  Such a life!

From the closest to furthest away, presenting our mutts!

Tara is our labra-pit.  She's super sweet, always wants to be right next to you (like, in your bubble).  Almost 7, adopted from a shelter in St. Louis as a pup.

Wilson, our collie/shepherd mix.  He's 8, but still acts like a puppy when he wants to play.  Adopted from a (different) shelter in St. Louis as an older puppy.

And finally, Susie, our special coyote mix (with husky maybe?).  She was found on the side of the road as a bitty puppy (not even 8 weeks), left for dead after being attacked by another dog (we think).  She was brought into a shelter in Indianapolis that I was working at at the time, and I took her home the next day as a foster and never looked back.  Most of the bones in her face were broken, she was swollen up like a football, but was absolutely a doll.  We didn't realize until the swelling went down that we had a coyote mix on our hands.  By then there was no discussion to be had.  She is the sweetest little girl (2.5 years old now), has been through a lot, but I wouldn't trade her for the world. 

We're curled up much the same on the couch now.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Spike would like to say Merry Christmas! :santawave:


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ merry x-mas gals!!! *_ :xtree:


----------



## *BagGirl158*

^ Awww your dog is adorable!!


----------



## shinymagpie

shoesanddogs said:


> And finally, Susie, our special coyote mix (with husky maybe?).  She was found on the side of the road as a bitty puppy (not even 8 weeks), left for dead after being attacked by another dog (we think).  She was brought into a shelter in Indianapolis that I was working at at the time, and I took her home the next day as a foster and never looked back.  Most of the bones in her face were broken, she was swollen up like a football, but was absolutely a doll.  We didn't realize until the swelling went down that we had a coyote mix on our hands.  By then there was no discussion to be had.  She is the sweetest little girl (2.5 years old now), has been through a lot, but I wouldn't trade her for the world.
> 
> We're curled up much the same on the couch now.



Your coyote mix is almost exactly the same looking as our Japanese Shiba dogs. Amazing isn't it. Australian dingoes are very similar too.


----------



## platinum_girly

shoesanddogs said:


> And finally, Susie, our special coyote mix (with husky maybe?). She was found on the side of the road as a bitty puppy (not even 8 weeks), left for dead after being attacked by another dog (we think). She was brought into a shelter in Indianapolis that I was working at at the time, and I took her home the next day as a foster and never looked back. Most of the bones in her face were broken, she was swollen up like a football, but was absolutely a doll. We didn't realize until the swelling went down that we had a coyote mix on our hands. By then there was no discussion to be had. She is the sweetest little girl (2.5 years old now), has been through a lot, but I wouldn't trade her for the world.
> 
> We're curled up much the same on the couch now.


 
Susie is absolutely gorgeous! From first glance i thought she was an Akita


----------



## aaallabama

*BagGirl158* said:


> ^ Awww your dog is adorable!!


*
^^ thanks, that's paddington*


----------



## shoesanddogs

*shinymagpie*--she does look a lot like your shibas (who are beautiful, by the way!)

*platinum_girly*--Thanks!  I think she's beautiful.    Especially because she's just a bit crooked from her injuries, it makes her that much cuter.  Here's a better picture of her, and you can see her little crooked face.  






And, a puppy picture from right after she healed...


----------



## shinymagpie

^Cute. She has a really long face, doesn't she. Lovely photos. Thanks!


----------



## bnjj

Everyone's furbabies are beautiful!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks everyone that commented on my previous pics hehe 

Here are some belated Xmas pics of my Baileybear.

The first pic is of him with a bow, the second pic is of him trying to bite it off, the third pic is of him looking defeated.  I succeeded in keeping the bow on him during xmas dinner, but in the morning it was off!  He is such a naughty little monkey ush:


----------



## shesnochill

Meeko this Christmas


----------



## shinymagpie

annaversary, your photo of Meeko made my daughters laugh out loud. What a great expression!


----------



## Necromancer

*annaversary*, Meeko's so adorable. I love that pic.
*k_m*, cute pics. A belated Merry Xmas to you and Baileybear.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Necromancer!* A belated merry christmas to you, too!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.


----------



## purses & pugs

Jimmi by the Christmas tree!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehe, look at that cutie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, love me some Jimmi!!


----------



## Dancechika24

Sophiadog said:


> hi friend, your Dog is so cute. I like it.. I send my Pet picture..
> 
> http://ameliadogwalkerbl.multiply.com/photos/album/1/Dog_walking_Seattle
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Dog walking Seattle*


 
Umm, im pretty sure promoting your site/business is not allowed.


----------



## roxies_mom

purses & pugs said:


> Jimmi by the Christmas tree!


 
Jimmi!!!  I've missed you!  I hope you were a good boy and Santa brought you lots of doggie goodies!!    P & P....nice tree...but you know, the best part of the picture is Jimmi!!


----------



## Michele26

Jimmi's one of my favorites...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's the cutest pug I've ever laid eyes on...makes me want to get one!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Necromancer*, *Sweetpea83* and *Michele26 *, thanks a lot sweet ladies  :smlile1:


----------



## purses & pugs

roxies_mom said:


> Jimmi!!!  I've missed you!  I hope you were a good boy and Santa brought you lots of doggie goodies!!    P & P....nice tree...but you know, the best part of the picture is Jimmi!!



Aww, you are so sweet Jimmi was a very good boy and he got a chewing bone and a gift card at the dog spa (haha, I'm not kidding!) for xmas And I agree that the best part is Jimmi!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He's the cutest pug I've ever laid eyes on...makes me want to get one!!


 you should get a pug, I definitely recommend it! You'll get great company and lots of laugher, they are so weird, funny and cute


----------



## ipudgybear

My pom in the snow. It was hard to get a pic of him cause he kept moving!


----------



## starryeyed

Bentley and Huddson in the snow  8yr old choc labs. They may be 8 but still act like 4 year olds haha
Bentleys in the first two, Huddson in the third and both of them on new years in the 4th, so lazy! 

Apologies for the many photos! Can't stop when I start, I find them tooo cute


----------



## starryeyed

purses & pugs said:


> Jimmi by the Christmas tree!




Awwww, he is so cute! I love pugs so much!


----------



## Sweetpea83

starryeyed-handsome doggies!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ipudgybear*, aw isn't he a cute little guy

*starryeyed*, thank you! Bentley and Hudson are so cute, love how playful labs is!


----------



## cbtg818

starryeyed said:


> Bentley and Huddson in the snow  8yr old choc labs. They may be 8 but still act like 4 year olds haha
> Bentleys in the first two, Huddson in the third and both of them on new years in the 4th, so lazy!
> 
> Apologies for the many photos! Can't stop when I start, I find them tooo cute


 
OMG they are so cute! DH's parents just put their 13 year old Choc Lab to sleep and he's heartbroken. Bentley and Hudson are making me think a lab would be sooo cute to get one day


----------



## shinymagpie

starryeyed said:


> Bentley and Huddson in the snow  8yr old choc labs. They may be 8 but still act like 4 year olds haha
> Bentleys in the first two, Huddson in the third and both of them on new years in the 4th, so lazy!
> 
> Apologies for the many photos! Can't stop when I start, I find them tooo cute



Love these pictures and that you have more than one of the same kind of dog. I think that's great because 2 is not much more trouble than 1 and they are so funny and happy together!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Thought this was a funny/cute one of Rhyleigh my Weimaraner.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Our mixed-collie, Mr Bubbles;
staring intently at a mouse


----------



## Michele26

That picture is so cute...look at how he's staring at the mouse...


----------



## shesnochill

Meeko at Victoria's Secret and the vet this weekend


----------



## ipudgybear

annaversary said:


> Meeko at Victoria's Secret and the vet this weekend



Aw that is so cute! I wish I could take my dog into Victoria's Secret! lol


----------



## nana00

starryeyed said:


> Bentley and Huddson in the snow  8yr old choc labs. They may be 8 but still act like 4 year olds haha
> Bentleys in the first two, Huddson in the third and both of them on new years in the 4th, so lazy!
> 
> Apologies for the many photos! Can't stop when I start, I find them tooo cute


 

They're so cute.. I have a choc lab too (Moose 6yrs) & a mix shep/chow (Kyson 8yrs...pic in my avatar)


----------



## Purple_sky

My sweetheart, a 11 years old Maltese. Rather temperamental though and terribly greedy! She's always hungry and ready for more food!


----------



## Purple_sky

I forgot about my hamsters after posting a picture of my dog! I'm a terrible owner!
Both of them are rather fat, but that actually makes them adorable. One of them likes to bite me a little too much so I can only cuddle the other. :/


----------



## Cindi

So if you need a cheap toy that every cat loves I have found one. Catch Me If You Can is $15 at Walmart. At one point there were 8 cats playing with this. Now they are playing with it in shifts. It is a metal bar with a plastic "tail" at the end that moves around. Battery operated. So far of my 14 cats every one of them is interested in it...even Bellis who can't see it. The noise is interesting enough. LOL


----------



## Michele26

*Cindi*, my cats love that toy...I got mine at Petsmart and if I remember correctly it was a lot more than 15.00 so you got a deal. Rechargeable are perfect for that too. 

ETA: You have 14 indoor cats?


----------



## Cindi

Yep, 14 indoor cats. I do have a lot of space so everyone has their favorite places. Maybe that toy is the cheaper Walmart version?






Michele26 said:


> *Cindi*, my cats love that toy...I got mine at Petsmart and if I remember correctly it was a lot more than 15.00 so you got a deal. Rechargeable are perfect for that too.
> 
> ETA: You have 14 indoor cats?


----------



## Michele26

^^I meant rechargeable batteries...


----------



## Icebunny

aww what a cute dog!! So pretty! What kind of breed is s/he? 




annaversary said:


> Meeko at Victoria's Secret and the vet this weekend


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

Nooka is an English Cream Golden Retriever.
Nahla is a Goldendoodle.


----------



## Necromancer

^ What a cutie.


----------



## Necromancer

Aww, such cute pics everyone.


----------



## Necromancer

My dog Bodhi playing with his frisbee at a doggy beach here in Sydney. He's an Australian Cattle dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Necro-very cool looking pic!


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

^ Necro- That photo is amazing!  Your dog is an acrobat


----------



## Tasi

Here is my mini dachshund Chloe.  She is a little tomboy who burps after eating and gets into everything (notice the sand all over her nose?).


----------



## MarneeB

^Chloe is adorable!


----------



## MarneeB

Necromancer said:


> My dog Bodhi playing with his frisbee at a doggy beach here in Sydney. He's an Australian Cattle dog.


 

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## ImCindy

Necromancer, great shot of your dog!


----------



## ardneish

shinymagpie said:


> The shiba mix sisters - Sunny and Ai.


 
There gorgeous I love this breed
http://www.shiba-inu-uk.com/index.html


----------



## Necromancer

*Tasi*, that's a cute pic of Chloe. She looks so happy.


----------



## ardneish

My lot last winter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suFX0ZoCyfY


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tasi said:


> Here is my mini dachshund Chloe.  She is a little tomboy who burps after eating and gets into everything (notice the sand all over her nose?).




What a cutie!


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> My dog Bodhi playing with his frisbee at a doggy beach here in Sydney. He's an Australian Cattle dog.



I have to stop and comment...

Wow!!!! What a great moment to be captured in a pic... awesome pic necro!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Oh, thanks, *lolitakali*. It's his fave pastime 
Thanks to you too, *Marnee*.


----------



## Cindi

My 3 girly cats in their favorite chair.


----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> My 3 girly cats in their favorite chair.



I love that picture....just three gals hanging out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> My 3 girly cats in their favorite chair.




Haha, cute picture!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Cindi* I love that pic! lol

Here's my baby Charlotte.  She was so wound up the other day I had to take her out and hold her to calm her down a little lol


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *Cindi* I love that pic! lol
> 
> Here's my baby Charlotte.  She was so wound up the other day I had to take her out and hold her to calm her down a little lol



Oooooh what a cutie piggie!


----------



## Necromancer

*Lady Stardust*, Charlotte is so precious.


----------



## Cindi

Charlotte is adorable!


----------



## mcb100

*Lady Stardust,* is Charlotte a hamster or a guinea pig? I just got a hamster like 4 or 5 days ago, and right now when I try to stroke her (inside her cage, I haven't even taken her out of it yet), she backs away and hides. I'm trying my hardest to make the hamster tame so that one day I'll be able to take her out of the cage and hold her, like your picture of Charlotte.


----------



## lolitakali

mcb100 said:


> *Lady Stardust,* is Charlotte a hamster or a guinea pig? I just got a hamster like 4 or 5 days ago, and right now when I try to stroke her (inside her cage, I haven't even taken her out of it yet), she backs away and hides. I'm trying my hardest to make the hamster tame so that one day I'll be able to take her out of the cage and hold her, like your picture of Charlotte.



She's definitely a guinea piggie... 
I have three of them, Bubbles, YamYam and lastly Squid pic. (most like Charlotte) below:






Pepper just spooked her even though Pepper that lovey is just placing a little kiss "lick" atop of her head... she is our most shy GP.  The loudest is Bubbles & YamYam, the bossiest. lol!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone! * mcb100*, yep, Charlotte's a guinea pig.  She's only 3 months old so she's still kind of small.  Your hamster is probably still getting used to you but she'll come around  * lolitakali*, your piggie has blue eyes too?!  Charlotte has those and it's so weird I'd never seen a blue eyed guinea pig till I got her


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> * lolitakali*, your piggie has blue eyes too?!  Charlotte has those and it's so weird I'd never seen a blue eyed guinea pig till I got her



She has brown eyes. But my poor Diva have beautiful blue ones... she died a long time ago. (Just remembering her... :cry


----------



## Necromancer

Cutie pie guinea piggie, *lolitakali*.


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> Cutie pie guinea piggie, *lolitakali*.



Thanks Necro!


----------



## Tasi

Thank you MarneeB, Necromancer, and Sweetpea!  I just adore my little Doxie!


----------



## missmollypolly

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...95914857594_1223880103_31640530_2372637_n.jpg


----------



## oogiewoogie

missmollypolly said:


> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...95914857594_1223880103_31640530_2372637_n.jpg



Blew the picture up for yah..


----------



## Necromancer

Your horse is beautiful, *missmollypolly*.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a pretty horse!


----------



## naling

My almost 1-year old Weimaraner, Carter! (aka, the love of my life!)


----------



## Necromancer

^ Carter's a handsome fellow.


----------



## Jeneen

aww carter is so cute - he looks a little scared of the camera, like a baby fawn in headlights!


----------



## True*Fidelity

DD with Mr Bubbles...the best find EVER  from our county animal shelter:


----------



## shinymagpie

Sunny the Japanese shiba being a rubberneck


----------



## Sweetpea83

True*Fidelity said:


> DD with Mr Bubbles...the best find EVER  from our county animal shelter:




What a sweet photo..


----------



## Spendaholic

Love everyones pictures.

These are some pictures of Sophie <<< that i took on Thursday.


----------



## naling

Thanks *Necromancer* and *Jeneen*! Carter is quite shy of everything, actually - he's a big scaredy-cat, and a total stage 5 clinger! Which is cute sometimes, but really embarrassing at times, too, since he weighs about 100lbs. 

Mr Bubbles looks so sweet w/ your DD, *True*Fidelity*! 

*shinymagpie*, I LOVE shiba inus! 

And *Spendaholic*, Sophie looks like such a happy and funny dog!  I have a weim, too, and I love him more than life itself!!!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thanks, *sweetpea83 *and *naling*


----------



## Spendaholic

naling said:


> And *Spendaholic*, Sophie looks like such a happy and funny dog!  I have a weim, too, and I love him more than life itself!!!


 
 

Sophie is our everything, more like a family member then a pet. Shes my baby.
But sophie is just like a daddy girls (super clingy) wherever daddy goes sophie most go with, super cute really.
Shes a really happy dog.


----------



## ReisKitty

^^ Sophie is adorable!


----------



## MAGJES

My dog is named Sophie too . (she's almost 15)

This is a pic I took Christmas morning when I woke up and found my cat sleeping with Sophie.


----------



## Spendaholic

ReisKitty said:


> ^^ Sophie is adorable!


 




MAGJES said:


> My dog is named Sophie too . (she's almost 15)
> 
> This is a pic I took Christmas morning when I woke up and found my cat sleeping with Sophie.


 
My Sophie is 7 on April 29th. Your Sophie looks good for her age & shes so cute.


----------



## shinymagpie

naling said:


> *shinymagpie*, I LOVE shiba inus!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Naling
> 
> Here's another. Our girls posing in their new kennels.


----------



## shinymagpie

Spendaholic said:


> Love everyones pictures.
> 
> These are some pictures of Sophie <<< that i took on Thursday.


Love this picture with the legs going in all directions - so full of energy and joy!


----------



## heart goes boOm

shinymagpie said:


> View attachment 1334014



that is SO cute!  

here is my puppy on his "bed."   i wish he likes a real bed, but, no, he wants this one.  lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

shinymagpie said:


> Love this picture with the legs going in all directions - so full of energy and joy!


 
*shinymagpie* -  sophie was in full run, i just had enough time to get the camera out of my bag before she slowed down. The love hearts is DH.


----------



## ReisKitty

shinymagpie said:


> naling said:
> 
> 
> 
> *shinymagpie*, I LOVE shiba inus!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Naling
> 
> Here's another. Our girls posing in their new kennels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1334014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These doggies are the cutest!
Click to expand...


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

here a pic of my dog yuki 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b382/JennyKieu/3-1.jpg
<a href=


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Yuki's a cutie.


----------



## Deidre

These are my 3 kittehs!!
The first one is of my cat Smokey.  I got her for my 11th birthday.  She was the tiniest, cutest little ball of black fluff!!  I had her for 13 and a half years. Unfortunately, she got sick a little over a year ago and we had to put her down  Worst day of my life:cry:
7 months after she died, we rescued 2 cats.  We were only going to get one, Nahla, the tabby, but my grandmother saw Peaches, the orange one, and fell in love with her.  Nahla was actually about to be euthanized because she had been in the shelter for so long, so we weren't about to leave her, so naturally,  we took both


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute kitties...

RIP Smokey.


----------



## Deidre

^ Thank you


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

thanks


----------



## lakeshow

Daisy 
my lovely little bear, 13 years old now. Still very happy, no major health issues aside from arthritis. Always gets up to greet me, no matter how late I come home 

















and as a lil pup








I was 8 when we got her. You really see the age in her face these days, I'm sure what I'll do without her. I just enjoy seeing her everyday and am so thankful to have such a great dog


----------



## Michele26

Daisy looks like such a sweetie and so do you!


----------



## lakeshow

Thank you! Yes she is very sweet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy is such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

lakeshow said:


> Daisy
> my lovely little bear, 13 years old now. Still very happy, no major health issues aside from arthritis. Always gets up to greet me, no matter how late I come home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a lil pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 8 when we got her. You really see the age in her face these days, I'm sure what I'll do without her. I just enjoy seeing her everyday and am so thankful to have such a great dog


aw she's such a sweetie 

my little boy:








I love him sooo much


----------



## Spendaholic

I would like to share a couple of pictures of Sophie, (she had an operation yesturday to remove a lump on her foot)

Sophies Cone Of Shame.


----------



## Michele26

Sophie looks like a real sweetheart.  Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Michele26* we are hoping for the same, she has her post-op appointment on monday.
Today is the first time ever shes had the cone of shame, and its alittle funny when shes walking around, hitting things.


----------



## frick&frack

awww...poor sophie!  frick & frack say "get well soon!" 

and...................."SQUIRREL!" 



Spendaholic said:


> I would like to share a couple of pictures of Sophie, (she had an operation yesturday to remove a lump on her foot)
> 
> Sophies Cone Of Shame.


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^  frick&frack.

I have given sophie a  from you, shes thankfully  we where alittle worried she wouldn't  . I also have DH  downstairs for extra super.


----------



## hulahoop

sweetfacespout said:


> aw she's such a sweetie
> 
> my little boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him sooo much


What breed is he?  He is a cutie!

Here is a recent picture of my boy, Stanley.  He is 9 months old now.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aaallabama

hulahoop said:


> What breed is he?  He is a cutie!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of my boy, Stanley.  He is 9 months old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*^^ awe, whatta cutie-pie!!!*


----------



## *MJ*

Hi everyone! Here's my kitty Ginger...she is 10. We got her from the Humane Society when she was a few months old. She is very sweet!!


----------



## *MJ*

One more...


----------



## jeshika

ginger is adorable!!!! look at those eyes! and aren't female orange tabbies realllly rare?


----------



## nicci404




----------



## *MJ*

jeshika said:


> ginger is adorable!!!! look at those eyes! and aren't female orange tabbies realllly rare?



Thanks *jeshika*!! And you're right, the vet said the same thing!


----------



## *MJ*

Such a pretty kitty *nicci*!!


----------



## lisaje

lovely the pets.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stanley and Ginger are too freaking cute!


----------



## *MJ*

lisaje said:


> lovely the pets.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Stanley and Ginger are too freaking cute!




Thanks *lisaje *and *Sweetpea83*!!


----------



## hulahoop

Thank you girls - I do love him!


----------



## bnjj

nicci404 said:


>


 
What a gorgeous cat. I can't believe that cat was at a shelter.


----------



## candypants1100

These furry friends are all adorable!


----------



## hermesugo

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhh I love this! she is cute! 



lakeshow said:


> Daisy
> my lovely little bear, 13 years old now. Still very happy, no major health issues aside from arthritis. Always gets up to greet me, no matter how late I come home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a lil pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 8 when we got her. You really see the age in her face these days, I'm sure what I'll do without her. I just enjoy seeing her everyday and am so thankful to have such a great dog


----------



## hermesugo

Sophie is too cute!! Hope she gets better soon! 



Spendaholic said:


> I would like to share a couple of pictures of Sophie, (she had an operation yesturday to remove a lump on her foot)
> 
> Sophies Cone Of Shame.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's my little puff Charlotte (although she's more like a meatloaf now she's getting so big! lol)


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ awe, i love charlotte!!!*_


----------



## shesnochill

Aw!!! *Charlotte* is adorable!!! I've had so many pets in my life but never a guinea pig and I still want one!!!


----------



## shesnochill

here's a photo of my boy, Meeko


----------



## Dancechika24

^^ Awww Meeko is soooo cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone!  *annaversary*, guinea pigs are so fun, Charlotte has a lot of personality (and energy!) lol she keeps the whole house entertained!


----------



## irishlass1029

Murphy enjoying a ride to the beach.

And Murphy and Twinkie smiling from ear to ear after their romp.


----------



## Michele26

*Irish*, great photos...and it's so nice to see Twinkie so loved in his forever home.


----------



## irishlass1029

Aw, thanks Michele!  She says thank you!


----------



## ipudgybear

Aw all these pets are so adorable!!


----------



## AstaK.

How about my sweetie?

After I got him last summer, I slowly started to loath handbags with python leather. He is such a gentleman Ive never met before!
Any other snakecharmers here?


----------



## *MJ*

Love all the adorable animals here!!!


----------



## Cindi

I love snakes. I would love to have one but I can't stand to feed them.  
My ex boyfriend had an Albino Bermese that was 12' long. I used to wrap him around me take a walk. Such a sweet boy. 





AstaK. said:


> How about my sweetie?
> 
> After I got him last summer, I slowly started to loath handbags with python leather. He is such a gentleman Ive never met before!
> Any other snakecharmers here?


----------



## m1nime

My boy Arnie the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel:

Playing in the park






Relaxing the day away, what he does best!





With his mate the Leonburger





Lola my French Bulldog:






In her top





In the park


----------



## *MJ*

Arnie and Lola are adorable!!! I've always wanted a King Charles and a Frenchie!!


----------



## Noneeta

annaversary said:


> here's a photo of my boy, Meeko



Meeko is so handsome!  How old is he?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is precious..I love french bull dogs!


----------



## irishlass1029

Arnie and Lola!


----------



## Clooky001

Hi all, 

I would like to introduce you to my two cheeky hairy pests!... Boris and Nelson the Airedale Terriers

Boris is on the right




















Playing with my little girl Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute doggies!


----------



## shesnochill

Noneeta said:


> Meeko is so handsome!  How old is he?



We got him on June 2, 2010.. when we got him he was told to be 8/9 weeks.. So he's not even a year old yet


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My 3 lovable mutts, couldn't get them all in one pic! 2 are from the Detroit Humane Society, and 1 was literally picked up from one of the worst parts of Detroit very close to death. He was only approx 8 months old! My BF saw him rummaging through trash bags looking for food in an empty lot and he stopped because he felt so bad for him. (smaller brown dog) He was nearly starved to death and it was freezing out, but he somehow knew my BF was there to save him even though he was pretty feral but he still came to him shaking and scared.  Turns out he is one of the sweetest most love-dovey dogs I've ever had and all 3 get along great! We love our fur babies


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Such cuties...


----------



## Michele26

*girlsnstilettos*, the two brown dogs look like they're related. They all look like they are so easy to love. 

Bless you and your boyfriend for saving these precious dogs.


----------



## Cindi

Such a beautiful fur family. You and your hubby are wonderful people to take them in. 






girlsnstilettos said:


> My 3 lovable mutts, couldn't get them all in one pic! 2 are from the Detroit Humane Society, and 1 was literally picked up from one of the worst parts of Detroit very close to death. He was only approx 8 months old! My BF saw him rummaging through trash bags looking for food in an empty lot and he stopped because he felt so bad for him. (smaller brown dog) He was nearly starved to death and it was freezing out, but he somehow knew my BF was there to save him even though he was pretty feral but he still came to him shaking and scared. Turns out he is one of the sweetest most love-dovey dogs I've ever had and all 3 get along great! We love our fur babies


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my fur babies! They are so sweet and well-behaved, people are always amazed. A little story about these rescues...last Spring we moved into a new house with a chain link fence in the back yard. We've trained our dogs to _not_ be aggressive and this is the perfect reason. Don't get me wrong, they bark like crazy warning us when someone they don't know approaches our house.

We had let the dogs out on a beautiful Summer day to frolic in the fenced in yard. Little did we know, and I found out the following week the neighbor lady on the side of us told me the 2 1/2 year old she watches (not very good apparently) had climbed our fence when she wasn't looking and saw him in our back yard playing with our 3 big dogs!!!  I could not believe this happened, but I'm so thankful our doggies are so sweet and gentle and love kids.  She said she wasn't worried because she knew how nice our dogs are. Wow, this confirmed why I don't believe in training *house* dogs to attack or be vicious because you just never know who will be their victim.


----------



## Cindi

Earlier my Bellis was sitting by the window listening to the birds outside. I put a feeder outside the window and all 3 cats like to sit there and watch (or listen)  Such a happy girl.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Cindi said:


> Earlier my Bellis was sitting by the window listening to the birds outside. I put a feeder outside the window and all 3 cats like to sit there and watch (or listen)  Such a happy girl.


Awwwwww, what a cute kittie! She looks super sweet : )


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi-love all the pics you post!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks! I think Bellis is always smiling because she is always thinking up ways to cause trouble. LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Charlotte today.  Most noises make her nervous but when she hears her hay bag or food bag she's suddenly very curious  My fat little princess :


----------



## ahs483

aww I love this thread!! I'm in college and I miss my dogs so much and never see any on campus! Here is my baby who is at home with my parents. His name is Versace, he is a bichon that we found running along side the road in Mississippi. We tried finding his owner but had no luck so we adopted him. We usually call him Fluffer-Nutter or Fluffy or an assortment of names that have to do with how fluffy he is haha. He is the SWEETEST thing in the whole world


----------



## Cindi

So this is what they do all day while I am out working!!??? All 8 of them??  LOL


----------



## jeshika

*Cindi*, hahahahahaa, that's hillarious!


----------



## Michele26

Cindi, they have a great life..


----------



## Nolia

My baby girl is almost 9 YEARS OLD!! 
I've had her since she was 4 weeks old.  She's the most loving, well-behaved and lady-like cat EVER!!  If she sits nicely, you can see she has a black heart on her chest.  She is sooooo special to me.  We sleep together and she even knows when I'm sick!  Love her soooooo much~



I have another cat and will probably have more in the future, but she has the top spot in my heart forever!!


----------



## Michele26

*Nolia*, I love her markings she's really pretty!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Cindi said:


> So this is what they do all day while I am out working!!??? All 8 of them??  LOL



OMG, that is so adorable! Its so cute all 8 kitties enjoy sleeping together


----------



## bitchychinky

hulahoop said:


> What breed is he?  He is a cutie!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of my boy, Stanley.  He is 9 months old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Stanley is soooo cute!!  I love his name hee hee


----------



## hulahoop

^^ thank you, I do love him!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi-you have 8 kitties?! I wish I could have that many..

Nolia-gorgeous kitty..what's her name?


----------



## MarneeB

ahs483 said:


> aww I love this thread!! I'm in college and I miss my dogs so much and never see any on campus! Here is my baby who is at home with my parents. His name is Versace, he is a bichon that we found running along side the road in Mississippi. We tried finding his owner but had no luck so we adopted him. We usually call him Fluffer-Nutter or Fluffy or an assortment of names that have to do with how fluffy he is haha. He is the SWEETEST thing in the whole world


 

Omg, I just wanna grab him & snuggle with him! He's so cute!


----------



## MarneeB

Cindi said:


> So this is what they do all day while I am out working!!??? All 8 of them?? LOL


 

Lol! They're waiting for you to join them!


----------



## Cindi

I wish I could but some of us have to go out and work to keep out kitties in the lifestyle they have become accustomed to. 





MarneeB said:


> Lol! They're waiting for you to join them!


----------



## Cindi

I actually have 14 of my own but only 9 are out in "general population". I have 4 special needs cats in my home office and hubby has 1 in his. 





Sweetpea83 said:


> Cindi-you have 8 kitties?! I wish I could have that many..
> 
> Nolia-gorgeous kitty..what's her name?


----------



## Cindi

Yesterday it was 80+ degrees for the first time this year and all the windows were open. I came home to find Bellis, Happy and Maggie "birdwatching". I found it funny that the only cat that couldn't actually see the birds was the one actually IN the window. LOL


----------



## Michele26

Cindi, who is the orange & white kitty? I just want to hug him/her.


----------



## Cindi

That is Bellis my blind kitty. She is currently chasing Happy around the room. Happy is not happy.   Bellis likes to sit near the window and listen to the rain or birds or traffic. She is really a sweet girl most of them time. 




Michele26 said:


> Cindi, who is the orange & white kitty? I just want to hug him/her.


----------



## ChinkeeBunnee

This is Passion my pomeranian


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Wow, what a cute poochie!  Almost looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## shesnochill

ChinkeeBunnee said:


> This is Passion my pomeranian



Aw! Passion is adorable


----------



## shesnochill

My 10 month old PomChi  _Meeko_ and I 

< He was about 10-12 weeks old in my avatar!!!


----------



## m1nime

Everyones babies are beautiful!


----------



## roseylovestosho




----------



## Michele26

Theodore looks so innocent.


----------



## *MJ*

Theodore is adorable!!


----------



## jeshika

Teddy is super cute!


----------



## roseylovestosho

Michele26 said:


> Theodore looks so innocent.



Thank you, but not quite  He is a very lovable boy, however he is very smart...smarter than me  lol



*MJ* said:


> Theodore is adorable!!



Thank you! He's 7 months old and nearing 10lbs 



jeshika said:


> Teddy is super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## thelace

Sasha being coy.


----------



## hulahoop

roseylovestosho said:


>



He looks sooo cheeky! Adorable!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Our 3 lovable rescues waiting for a piece of chicken my DBF is holding on the side.....its the only sure way of getting them all into the same pic! lol


----------



## Michele26

^^ I love the expression on their faces!  Rescue animals makes the best pets.


----------



## jeshika

*girls*, they are so precious!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

They are all adorable!!! That is the same trick I used to get my avatar pic. LOL







girlsnstilettos said:


> Our 3 lovable rescues waiting for a piece of chicken my DBF is holding on the side.....its the only sure way of getting them all into the same pic! lol


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Michele26 said:


> ^^ I love the expression on their faces!  Rescue animals makes the best pets.




I think so too 
 


jeshika said:


> *girls*, they are so precious!!!!!!!



Awwwww, thanks! They are all very sweet fur babies!



Cindi said:


> They are all adorable!!! That is the same trick I used to get my avatar pic. LOL



Haha, chicken is the secret weapon  Louie, the one on the far right is super attached to me (he has a major underbite, so cute!) Kimba, the lighter colored one on the left, loves her daddy, and Baxter in the middle is like Switzerland and is 'neutral'. lol He loves everyone, but he especially loves his stuffed animals which he treats like his baby & takes it everywhere


----------



## renza

^Your pups are adorable!!  Are two of them Leonbergers?


----------



## girlsnstilettos

renza said:


> ^Your pups are adorable!!  Are two of them Leonbergers?



No, they are all mutts rescued from the City of Detroit  People ask all the the time the two are related, but one was adopted from a shelter, and the other off the street nearly starved to death by my BF almost 4 years apart.  We love them so much!  I need to look up Leonbergers.....

I wanted to add on to my post! We looked at Leonbergers and I can see why you thought they were that breed! What adorable dogs, sooooooooooo cute. BTW, we had all the dogs tested for breeds and they were all super mixed, and no Leonberger in the two.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

This is our new kitty cat, Marley. We adopted her, she is a very good girl


----------



## Cindi

Marley is adorable!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Marley is so cute! We can't have kitties because my BF is literally deathly allergic to them because of his asthma. Dogs don't effect him like that thankfully!


----------



## *MJ*

Marley is so cute!! I wish I could get another kitty!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Thanks everybody!

The family that we got her from says that she goes outside to go potty...We have a litter box that she uses, I'm thinking about fading it out and hoping that she will start going to the door and meowing like she did with them. They said that she thinks that she is a dog...LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marley is precious..


----------



## girlsnstilettos

:kiss:My little Louie, or 'LouLou' sleeping on my lap while I am on the computer. He's ver attached to me and so sweet, he squishes as close to me as possible :kiss:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Super cute pic!


----------



## Dancechika24

girlsnstilettos said:


> :kiss:My little Louie, or 'LouLou' sleeping on my lap while I am on the computer. He's ver attached to me and so sweet, he squishes as close to me as possible :kiss:


 
Awww..cutie!! I love his collar, very stylish!


----------



## *MJ*

Why does Ginger feel the need to stick her head into every beverage I try to enjoy??


----------



## *MJ*

Then she looks at me like, "What? That was for me, right??"


----------



## kelbell35

^Lol the face of innocence!  Ginger is gorgeous   My cat does the same thing to me all the time!


----------



## *MJ*

Aww...thanks *kelbell*!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

*MJ*, Ginger is so adorable drinking out of your glass, super cute!


----------



## *MJ*

girlsnstilettos said:


> *MJ*, Ginger is so adorable drinking out of your glass, super cute!



Thanks *girlinstilettos*!! 

And I love your doggies in your avi!! All of them looking up at you so intently!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MJ-cute pics..Ginger is a cutie pie!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Thanks *Sweetpea*!!


----------



## Cindi

I just LOVE the orange cats. And a female orange cat is kinda rare. She is adorable!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Thanks *Cindi*!! And you're right, her vet told us that female orange tabbies are extremely rare!! Of course we had no idea when we adopted her from the humane society nearly 10 years ago!! We love her to bits!!


----------



## coconutsboston

girlsnstilettos said:


> :kiss:My little Louie, or 'LouLou' sleeping on my lap while I am on the computer. He's ver attached to me and so sweet, he squishes as close to me as possible :kiss:


 
LOVE the collar!  Must find one for my terrorist!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Super cute pic!



Thanks, he's my baby boy 



coconutsboston said:


> LOVE the collar!  Must find one for my terrorist!



Two of our dogs have them, the one that doesn't have one is really jealous! j/k They can be hard to find. I'd try the LV website first (in the Belts, Scarves, & Accessories-'other' section. and if they are out call some stores. I know they only make a small amount of the collars, so getting one is extra special  I'm sure we'll get the 3rd dog one soon!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Thanks for the info!  Like mother, like doggie, my pup LOVES nice things...learned that early on!


----------



## Spendaholic

*MJ* - Super cute.

these are of sophie taken this morning by me.

















A couple more on this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recent-pictures-549192-39.html#post18621180


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> I just LOVE the orange cats. *And a female orange* *cat is kinda rare*. She is adorable!




I was just thinking that...all the orange tabbies I've had were all male.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

*spendaholic*, Sophie is a beauty! She's so happy taking her walk


----------



## Spendaholic

girlsnstilettos said:


> *spendaholic*, Sophie is a beauty! She's so happy taking her walk


 
 I think she over loves it, because we have barking from the house to the walk while in the car. Happy barking.


----------



## *MJ*

Spendaholic said:


> *MJ* - Super cute.
> 
> these are of sophie taken this morning by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more on this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recent-pictures-549192-39.html#post18621180



Thanks *Spendaholic*!! And Sophie is totally adorable!!


----------



## Spendaholic

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *Spendaholic*!! And Sophie is totally adorable!!


 
 Sophie is even more adorable then in the pictures.


----------



## ChinkeeBunnee

annaversary said:


> My 10 month old PomChi  _Meeko_ and I
> 
> < He was about 10-12 weeks old in my avatar!!!


cute! a lot of pomchi's come out really adorable


----------



## Viv

my BF and I adopted Oreo from ACAC in NYC when he was only 6 weeks old. We love him and his big personality! Oreo is my  second cat so far -=)


----------



## Viv

Nolida your cat is a beauty!!! Makes my Oreo look silly.. LOL



Nolia said:


> My baby girl is almost 9 YEARS OLD!!
> I've had her since she was 4 weeks old. She's the most loving, well-behaved and lady-like cat EVER!! If she sits nicely, you can see she has a black heart on her chest. She is sooooo special to me. We sleep together and she even knows when I'm sick! Love her soooooo much~
> 
> 
> 
> I have another cat and will probably have more in the future, but she has the top spot in my heart forever!!


----------



## Nolia

Viv said:


> Nolida your cat is a beauty!!! Makes my Oreo look silly.. LOL



Thank you!  Oreo is so cute!! And he *totally *suits his name!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Oreo is a cutie!


----------



## gwendolen

My little Billie playing with the paper from my MAC order


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Our cute puppy Mang taking a nap (he's not really a puppy, he's already 8 years old )


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My sweet boy Louie giving me lots of kisses


----------



## jeshika

Ruby isn't my dog... I'm her aunt but i thought this was such a cute pic of her


----------



## Ride

Meet Lacy, a deaf sheltie I adopted today! She is deaf like me!


----------



## Michele26

Ride said:


> Meet Lacy, a deaf sheltie I adopted today! She is deaf like me!



One of my cat's is deaf and I communicate with him with our version of hand language. It's great that you adopted her and she'll now have a forever home and the love she deserves.


----------



## Michele26

*Jes*, Ruby's a cutie!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Ruby is very cute. *Ride*, Lacy is adorable....love you adopted her 

From L to R-My sweet boy Louie giving me lots of kisses, Louie & Baxter pretending to be 'Siamese' puppies on the bed, and Baxter with his favorite stuffed animal. He treats it like his baby, takes it everywhere and is super gentle with it


----------



## Cindi

Artemis and Bellis - and yes he is twice her size (or more) LOL


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^^^They are so cute Cindi! Is Bellis your blind kitty?  her(him?)


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. Yes, Bellis is my little blind girl. Artie is the only one that doesn't mind if she runs into him when they are playing. He is so big she just bounces right off and they continue.   I can't believe on the 24th she will have been with me for 6 months. Time flies. 




girlsnstilettos said:


> ^^^They are so cute Cindi! Is Bellis your blind kitty?  her(him?)


----------



## heart goes boOm




----------



## Eimii

Cindi said:


> Artemis and Bellis - and yes he is twice her size (or more) LOL



Bellis


----------



## lisarx8

These are my all-time favorite pictures of my siberian cat, Heidi. She's a neva masquerade siberian cat. 

No need to adjust your monitor, she really is that pretty!! 
















These pics were taken last summer. Her winter coat is even thicker.


----------



## Cindi

WOW! Heidi is stunning!


----------



## Lush Life

I don't think I've EVER seen eyes like Heidi's, lisa--and her coat and markings are so lovely! What a beauty!


----------



## jeshika

*lisa*, heidi is gorgeous!!!!!!! such a beauty!!!!

*heart goes bm*, i think i just died of cuteness!!!!

*Cindi*, i can't believe you've had Bellis for so long already! she is a doll!

*girlsnstilettos*, louie and baxter are TOO adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisarx8 said:


> These are my all-time favorite pictures of my siberian cat, Heidi. She's a neva masquerade siberian cat.
> 
> No need to adjust your monitor, she really is that pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics were taken last summer. Her winter coat is even thicker.




What a gorgeous kitty..


----------



## lisarx8

Thank you! Heidi's a cool cat but she is a bit weird. She acts more like a dog than a cat, and chirps instead of meows. Odd, but she's very sweet and loves nothing more than a good cuddle.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Licorice last night totally passed out 





Roo over the weekend sleeping up against me.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Aww, I love it!  My favorite time on the planet is when the doggers decides to snuggle up on my shoulder!  Too bad the ratio is about 1(snuggle):75(evil)


----------



## thegoreprincess

Got my new kitty, but couldn't get any decent pictures yesterday. Most of them are pretty grainy. The manboy snapped a shot of her attempting to steal my spaghetti. I let her have a small piece and then before I knew it, she made off with a few noodles. She even tried to swat my meatballs off the plate. Crazy cat.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Here are a few photos of her the day I fell in love with her at the shelter!


----------



## Cindi

She is adorable and looks like quite a little trouble maker. LOL  Congrats!


----------



## Sweetpea83

thegoreprincess said:


> Here are a few photos of her the day I fell in love with her at the shelter!




She's precious..what's her name btw?


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's precious..what's her name btw?



Her name's Nefertiti! Forgot to mention that


----------



## queennadine

^She's beautiful! I love her name, too! One of our dogs is named Cleo (after Cleopatra) 

Here's Cleo 'kissing' the kitten we were thinking about keeping:





Here's Bailey underneath the covers this morning 





And here are Cleo and Annabelle chillin' together on the couch:


----------



## starqueen_78

thegoreprincess said:


> Here are a few photos of her the day I fell in love with her at the shelter!



OMG - she is just gorgeous! Such lovely eyes and a great name!


----------



## starqueen_78

Here's my new baby, Harley. He is a mini pinscher...... we have had a cat for ages, but he is so funny and independent - we wanted a little dog that would love to cuddle with us. (was hoping to get pregnant but that is proving very hard so i thought bugger waiting to get a puppy after the baby, lets just do it now!)


----------



## starqueen_78

I thought I should put my kitty Kyan on too or that would be mean! He doesn't like the new puppy at all.


----------



## Myrkur

thegoreprincess said:


> Here are a few photos of her the day I fell in love with her at the shelter!


She is so pretty!


----------



## thegoreprincess

lisarx8 said:


> Thank you! Heidi's a cool cat but she is a bit weird. She acts more like a dog than a cat, and chirps instead of meows. Odd, but she's very sweet and loves nothing more than a good cuddle.



Hahaha, my cat is the exact same way!


----------



## chanel*liz




----------



## irishlass1029

girlsnstilettos said:


> Ruby is very cute. *Ride*, Lacy is adorable....love you adopted her
> 
> From L to R-My sweet boy Louie giving me lots of kisses, Louie & Baxter pretending to be 'Siamese' puppies on the bed, and Baxter with his favorite stuffed animal. He treats it like his baby, takes it everywhere and is super gentle with it



Cuteness overload!

And doggie tongue!  LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ride said:


> Meet Lacy, a deaf sheltie I adopted today! She is deaf like me!


  She looks like a real sweetie pie! 



Cindi said:


> Artemis and Bellis - and yes he is twice her size (or more) LOL





heart goes boOm said:


>


 In a TUX!  Adorbs!



lisarx8 said:


> These are my all-time favorite pictures of my siberian cat, Heidi. She's a neva masquerade siberian cat.
> 
> No need to adjust your monitor, she really is that pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> These pics were taken last summer. Her winter coat is even thicker.


She really is a stunningly beautiful cat!



Jeannam2008 said:


> Licorice last night totally passed out
> 
> Roo over the weekend sleeping up against me.



Sleeping doggies are the BEST!


----------



## thegoreprincess

When I woke up this morning, this is what I found on my leg!






I decided to do some blog work & play on tPF...






She decided that my laptop cord was a perfect place to put her head.


----------



## irishlass1029

thegoreprincess said:


> Got my new kitty, but couldn't get any decent pictures yesterday. Most of them are pretty grainy. The manboy snapped a shot of her attempting to steal my spaghetti. I let her have a small piece and then before I knew it, she made off with a few noodles. She even tried to swat my meatballs off the plate. Crazy cat.


 *giggle*  So cute.



thegoreprincess said:


> Here are a few photos of her the day I fell in love with her at the shelter!


 She is one very lucky cat! Congrats on your new baby.



queennadine said:


> ^She's beautiful! I love her name, too! One of our dogs is named Cleo (after Cleopatra)
> 
> Here's Cleo 'kissing' the kitten we were thinking about keeping:
> 
> Here's Bailey underneath the covers this morning
> 
> And here are Cleo and Annabelle chillin' together on the couch:


 Aw - she's kissin' the kitteh!  And BAILEY PORN!!!!!!  And the look Cleo is givin' the bunny is priceless.



starqueen_78 said:


> Here's my new baby, Harley. He is a mini pinscher...... we have had a cat for ages, but he is so funny and independent - we wanted a little dog that would love to cuddle with us. (was hoping to get pregnant but that is proving very hard so i thought bugger waiting to get a puppy after the baby, lets just do it now!)


 Harley!!!  Love that wrinkle in his forehead.  He's gonna be a Rebel Without a Cause for SURE!



starqueen_78 said:


> I thought I should put my kitty Kyan on too or that would be mean! He doesn't like the new puppy at all.


  They'll adjust.  I hope...   You can almost imagine what goes through his head when the pup comes bounding in all spaziod. 



chanel*liz said:


>


 They are gorgeous!


----------



## Spendaholic

Me & Sophie <<<< Yesturday at a volkswagen show.

Rained all day.






Standing in front of my car Red Volkswagen MK2 Golf .


----------



## Sweetpea83

thegoreprincess said:


> When I woke up this morning, this is what I found on my leg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do some blog work & play on tPF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She decided that my laptop cord was a perfect place to put her head.



Adorable!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here's a pic of my little man, Gizmo. He was hanging out on my bed this past weekend. He just makes me smile.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gizmo has really pretty markings!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Gizmo has really pretty markings!



Thank you! The pic is a bit dark, but he is pretty close to that color. He's considered a Seal Point.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very cool!


----------



## bnjj

Gizmo is gorgeous!


----------



## heffalump

Scout is posing with his new AKC puppy medal he earned!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Congrats, pooch!


----------



## LuvManoloB

bnjj said:


> Gizmo is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## heffalump

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Congrats, pooch!



He said thanks!!


----------



## Lady JS

meet my little rascal..
i named him dastan because he is cute like jake gyllenhaal...:giggles:


----------



## jeshika

Good job, Scout!


----------



## IBleedOrange

My sleepy boy with his special ball:


----------



## another day

my babies....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^another day-what a sweet pic!


----------



## madaddie

My Little Lulu.


----------



## bnjj

That's a great pic of Lulu.

Another Day, awww!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lulu is precious!


----------



## Love4MK

Lulu is gorgeous!  Look at those big eyes!


----------



## komu

Here are my crazy babies~ They're nigh impossible to snap a picture of.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Awww everyone's pets are sooo adorable!!

Here is a pic of QQ w/her new hair cut.  My brother thinks she looks like a chicken.






QQ is special because someone gave her to me in a parking lot while I was picking up lunch (I went back to work and hid her in my office!).  She was badly starved and all of her fur had fallen out.  She's much happier and healthier now


----------



## lola_haze

Everybody's pets are adorable! This is the new man in my life - I adopted him yesterday and already can't imagine life without him. He's a total sweetheart.

Paulie Walnuts


----------



## Cindi

He is adorable! and I love his name. LOL






lola_haze said:


> Everybody's pets are adorable! This is the new man in my life - I adopted him yesterday and already can't imagine life without him. He's a total sweetheart.
> 
> Paulie Walnuts


----------



## Miss.Sunshine

Here is my lovely Spottie a year old Dalmatian
I took this photo when she was 4 months old 






Will add more pictures later


----------



## FreshLilies

kohl_mascara said:


> Awww everyone's pets are sooo adorable!!
> 
> Here is a pic of QQ w/her new hair cut.  My brother thinks she looks like a chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QQ is special because someone gave her to me in a parking lot while I was picking up lunch (I went back to work and hid her in my office!).  She was badly starved and all of her fur had fallen out.  She's much happier and healthier now



Awww she looks like a little fox!


----------



## oogiewoogie

What a cutie *Kohl!!*!    

Spottie has such a sweet face 


This is Miso... she turns 2 next week.  (Gosh time flies!) 

(at the dinner table begging)






(I'm trying to get her to pose in front of her new toy box for a thank you picture to the seller)


----------



## Dancechika24

oogiewoogie said:


> What a cutie *Kohl!!*!
> 
> Spottie has such a sweet face
> 
> 
> This is Miso... she turns 2 next week. (Gosh time flies!)
> 
> (at the dinner table begging)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm trying to get her to pose in front of her new toy box for a thank you picture to the seller)


 

What a cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

another day said:


> my babies....



they look so sweet together!!!! 

Your kitty and mine are doppelgangers!


----------



## Miss.Sunshine

oogiewoogie said:


> What a cutie *Kohl!!*!
> 
> Spottie has such a sweet face
> 
> 
> This is Miso... she turns 2 next week.  (Gosh time flies!)
> 
> (at the dinner table begging)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm trying to get her to pose in front of her new toy box for a thank you picture to the seller)




Thank you! , Miso is adorable  the toy box is great too


----------



## devillangell

My dogs
Klaid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Totosha
http://i25.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0705/dd/94b5245b94af0013d7f5ef8853d47edd.jpg


----------



## MillerRocks

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid76.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj26%2FBullMiller%2F1stcamcorderset006.mp4">

Mr. Cat and Louis V. 

hello everyone! Iv been dying to share pictures in this thread! I have 3 english bulldogs and 1 ragdoll cat. Now that I have a smart phone I can sync with photobucket yay!

mr.Cat is a ragdoll cat, he was born on my birthday Sept. 13 of 2010 yippee so special!
and this is Louis Vuitton, english bulldog 11 months old. He is a puppy class drop out... but we love him.


----------



## MillerRocks

let me try posting the video again...




sorry this is all I could figure out how to add the video. I tried to copy and paste all the option links on photobucket and I tried the mountain button and the earth link button. nothing show up right expect for this.  I will figure it out soon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miller-they are so cute! Sorry I've never posted a video here..so I am of no help.


----------



## Denaroo

*what a gorgeous and cute kitty!!  I love those perfectly pig pink toes *







MillerRocks said:


> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid76.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj26%2FBullMiller%2F1stcamcorderset006.mp4">
> 
> Mr. Cat and Louis V.
> 
> hello everyone! Iv been dying to share pictures in this thread! I have 3 english bulldogs and 1 ragdoll cat. Now that I have a smart phone I can sync with photobucket yay!
> 
> mr.Cat is a ragdoll cat, he was born on my birthday Sept. 13 of 2010 yippee so special!
> and this is Louis Vuitton, english bulldog 11 months old. He is a puppy class drop out... but we love him.


----------



## MillerRocks

Thanks, I love smelling them. Am I the only wierdo that smells their pets paws?


----------



## oogiewoogie

MillerRocks said:


> Thanks, I love smelling them. Am I the only wierdo that smells their pets paws?



Actually... now that you've brought it up.. I do too~! .. lol.  They have there own scent.  I wonder if all dogs or cats have there own specific paw scent.. or if they all smell the same.. .. yes i know.. I'm quite weird.. lmao.


----------



## fairyzo

MillerRocks said:


> Thanks, I love smelling them. Am I the only wierdo that smells their pets paws?



HAHA! Nope! After she's been asleep, my dog's paws smell of freshly baked biscuits!


----------



## fairyzo

Here's a photo of my little doglet, Fairy, just after a nap


----------



## Necromancer

^ Fairy looks like she wants to go back to sleep. What a cutie.


----------



## MillerRocks

she has pillow hair, her bow is messed up lol too cute


----------



## fairyzo

MillerRocks said:


> she has pillow hair, her bow is messed up lol too cute



lol  Thanks


----------



## emcosmo1639

jeshika said:


> they look so sweet together!!!!
> 
> Your kitty and mine are doppelgangers!



Wow, she looks a lot like one of mine (the one in my avatar) except mine has two dif colored eyes.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

lisarx8 said:


> These are my all-time favorite pictures of my siberian cat, Heidi. She's a neva masquerade siberian cat.
> 
> No need to adjust your monitor, she really is that pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics were taken last summer. Her winter coat is even thicker.





Cute


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

nascar fan said:


> Introducing ... Blackie. He's just a tiny little thing, but so lovable.
> 
> Actually, he is a 28 lb Maine Coon.  It's all I can do to hold him.





it is mean 12 kg    too much , is it normal   so cute cat , i think  it is high cost to feed it


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

Dancechika24 said:


> I'm not sure if I've posted in this thread b4...but here's my very spoiled princess Lola--




lola want to travel


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

lolitakali said:


> My very well-loved baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All about her:
> 
> http://www.cometalkcat.com/photos/76-hueyt/album?albumid=4






relaxed cat


----------



## hotonvuitton

Love all the pics !! Here are a few of our rescue terror Stevie - he is a total little Sh%! but we love him to death...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Stevie is so cute!!


----------



## bnjj

Stevie is a cutie and I love his name.

Here's my Sydney.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sydney is so pretty!


----------



## bnjj

Thanks.  I think so too!


----------



## hotonvuitton

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Stevie is so cute!!



Thanks


----------



## hotonvuitton

bnjj said:


> Stevie is a cutie and I love his name.
> 
> Here's my Sydney.



Thanks, Sydney's little paws look like she walked through paint - too cute !


----------



## MillerRocks

Love everyones furr babies. 

Louis and Mr.Cat: 

Louis: wanna play?





Mr. Cat: I'd rather not, if you don't mind





Too bad kitty!





poor Mr. Cat


----------



## bnjj

Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MillerRocks-lmao!! Adorable pics..cute furbabies!!


----------



## MillerRocks

They crack me up lol Thanks! 
Although there is a definate difference in size they were born 3 weeks apart. Loui loves to chase Mr.Cat. There is never a moment of bordom around here.


----------



## Michele26

MillerRocks said:


> They crack me up lol Thanks!
> Although there is a definate difference in size they were born 3 weeks apart. Loui loves to chase Mr.Cat. There is never a moment of bordom around here.



They look so comical! 

Did you get both of them as babies?


----------



## MillerRocks

Michele26 said:


> They look so comical!
> 
> Did you get both of them as babies?


 
Louis has been with us from day one, we own his mamma. We got Mr. Cat from a breeder in Houston when he was 12 weeks old. It was a little tough to aclimate them, but it worked out fine. They're play buddies 

Mr. Cat walks around with slobbered furr all the time. haha See... This is Chloe, Loui's mamma


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ So sweet..


----------



## Cindi

That is just about the cutest thing EVER!





MillerRocks said:


> Louis has been with us from day one, we own his mamma. We got Mr. Cat from a breeder in Houston when he was 12 weeks old. It was a little tough to aclimate them, but it worked out fine. They're play buddies
> 
> Mr. Cat walks around with slobbered furr all the time. haha See... This is Chloe, Loui's mamma


----------



## Coach+Louislove

This is my dog Toby laying on my bed. He's so spoiled.


----------



## MillerRocks

I loooove puppy mustaches heehee


----------



## stacmck

MillerRocks said:


> Louis has been with us from day one, we own his mamma. We got Mr. Cat from a breeder in Houston when he was 12 weeks old. It was a little tough to aclimate them, but it worked out fine. They're play buddies
> 
> Mr. Cat walks around with slobbered furr all the time. haha See... This is Chloe, Loui's mamma




This video is so cute!


----------



## MillerRocks

Awe thanks


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My dog Toby again 










He was so tired after going for a walk earlier. He is 14 now so he can't go for very long walks anymore.


----------



## thelace

"Please can I have the squeaky chicken drumstick? See, I am giving my paw"


----------



## Sweetpea83

thelace said:


> "Please can I have the squeaky chicken drumstick? See, I am giving my paw"




Cute!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

here's a picture of my two kittens i got today. a family friend was giving them away and chose to give them to us:


----------



## jeshika

My nieces 

We were waiting to go out!


----------



## miss_dysphonia

Here is Artemis, he is my eyelash crested gecko and is about 7 months old. He has settled down and is less jumpy than when he was a baby so I can pick him up and pet him. He is my first reptile. He feels like velvet.


----------



## shinymagpie

Here are our Japanese Shibas (mix's). They are sisters and are now 2 years old.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One has her summer coat because she is a bit of an outdoor kind of girl. The second still has her winter coat, because she tries to live indoors whenever possible, but she loves walking in the river.


----------



## Myrkur

shinymagpie said:


> Here are our Japanese Shibas (mix's). They are sisters and are now 2 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has her summer coat because she is a bit of an outdoor kind of girl. The second still has her winter coat, because she tries to live indoors whenever possible, but she loves walking in the river.



Adorable!  I have one shiba myself, but he's a b/t


----------



## thegoreprincess

My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a gorgeous kitty...!!


----------



## bnjj

thegoreprincess said:


> My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


 
She's beautiful.


----------



## Stacyy

Cute kitty!


----------



## Stacyy

My Cockapoo Maggie! As you can tell.. she is very good at sleeping.. 





When she was a puppy





and now at 2 1/2 years


----------



## clevercat

Shamelessly posting wherever I can - my kitten, Maia-Annabel.


----------



## thegoreprincess

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1465193
> 
> 
> Shamelessly posting wherever I can - my kitten, Maia-Annabel.



So cute!!!


----------



## Necromancer

thegoreprincess said:


> My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


 
She's adorable...and she has good taste in ribbon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1465193
> 
> 
> Shamelessly posting wherever I can - my kitten, Maia-Annabel.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Spike just wanted to say hello


----------



## heart goes boOm

he just got his new harness


----------



## sweetfacespout

thegoreprincess said:


> My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


I'm not the biggest fan of cats but that is one gorgeous kitty! those eyes!!



Stacyy said:


> My Cockapoo Maggie! As you can tell.. she is very good at sleeping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she was a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now at 2 1/2 years


sooooooooo cute 



heart goes boOm said:


> he just got his new harness


he's so adorable, what a sweetie


----------



## sweetfacespout

here's new pics of my little boy 





taking a nap! 





waiting for his treat


----------



## heart goes boOm

thanks!  



sweetfacespout said:


> here's new pics of my little boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for his treat



aw, he looks so tiny, how many months?


----------



## Coach+Louislove

heart goes boOm said:


> he just got his new harness



OMG. Is that a Shibu? Sorry if I spelled it wrong. Such a cute dog!! Aww!



sweetfacespout said:


> here's new pics of my little boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for his treat



Awww!! He looks so fluffy and adorable! He kind of reminds me of my Tuby.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Coach+Louislove said:


> OMG. Is that a Shibu? Sorry if I spelled it wrong. Such a cute dog!! Aww!



hehe, close!  but, yes, he is a shiba inu


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Ahh Shiba! That's what I meant to say but I guess I combined the two words haha. Ooops! Anyway he is adorable!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

heart goes boOm said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> aw, he looks so tiny, how many months?


That's funny, everyone thinks he's a puppy but he's actually 10 years old! 



Coach+Louislove said:


> Awww!! He looks so fluffy and adorable! He kind of reminds me of my Tuby.


Thanks


----------



## heart goes boOm

Coach+Louislove said:


> Ahh Shiba! That's what I meant to say but I guess I combined the two words haha. Ooops! Anyway he is adorable!!



thank you!  i know, it makes it hard to get mad at him when he does something naughty!



sweetfacespout said:


> That's funny, everyone thinks he's a puppy but he's actually 10 years old!



he DOES look like a puppy!  he doesn't even look like he's 10 months!  that's pretty cool, what breed is he again?


----------



## shinymagpie

Myrkur said:


> Adorable!  I have one shiba myself, but he's a b/t



Thanks. Can you put up a picture. Heart goes Boom just posted their Shiba too - we can make it a Shiba-a-thon!

All the other pictures are very cute too!


----------



## Myrkur

My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour 

My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:






He's like.. really part of the family huh =D






Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table 






But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny


----------



## poopsie

Myrkur said:


> My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour
> 
> My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's like.. really part of the family huh =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny






OMG that grinning one is hysterical!


----------



## shinymagpie

poopsie2 said:


> OMG that grinning one is hysterical!



yup. That gets me too. Worth a repost! 






Shibas look so funny when they do this. One of ours does it with her ears horizontal sometimes.  Love the pictures Myrkur! Very cute Shiba!


----------



## desaulx

Myrkur said:


> My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour
> 
> My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's like.. really part of the family huh =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny


what a cute dog!


----------



## oogiewoogie

A little off topic.. is that a doggy booster car seat?


----------



## sweetfacespout

heart goes boOm said:


> he DOES look like a puppy!  he doesn't even look like he's 10 months!  that's pretty cool, what breed is he again?


He's a Havanese! I think he's pretty tiny though (which I absolutely don't mind  ), I know lots of ppl who have Havanese and their dogs are bigger than he is. 




Myrkur said:


> My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour
> 
> My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> He's like.. really part of the family huh =D
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny


Lol those pics are so cute  My dog keeps running away too sometimes, the trick is to run away from him when he does that  Then he'll come back, I saw that on some pet show and it actually does work!


----------



## Myrkur

oogiewoogie said:


> A little off topic.. is that a doggy booster car seat?


No it's his basket, we were on holiday so we took it with us! 



sweetfacespout said:


> He's a Havanese! I think he's pretty tiny though (which I absolutely don't mind  ), I know lots of ppl who have Havanese and their dogs are bigger than he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol those pics are so cute  My dog keeps running away too sometimes, the trick is to run away from him when he does that  Then he'll come back, I saw that on some pet show and it actually does work!


I know!! I do that all the time haha, but he gets the trick he doesn't fall for that anymore (such a smartass) The only thing he's afraid off, is when one of our cars is leaving, so sometimes my mum or dad pick us up when he's running away, but they don't always have time for that, so most of the time i'll just have to run after him


----------



## heart goes boOm

Myrkur said:


> My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour
> 
> My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's like.. really part of the family huh =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny



don't you just love shibas!  but i don't think he's being bad, since it's really just in their breed.  one time, my pup got loose... i was so nervous!  but thankfully he kept looking at me then running back home.  whew!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

We are dog sitting two big dogs. They stay outside and we have a dog run that they go into at night. They are so friendly and nice. I will have to post a picture later!


----------



## mymeimei02

Finally a pic of my yorkie MeiMei she is 9 years young  usually her pics are blurs. She just can't sit still


----------



## wetbandit42

My baby girl Izzy! I  her so much!


----------



## misstrine85

I think my baby girl thinks it's very hard work being a kitty at my parents house  (they open the door for her CONSTANTLY even though she has her own kitty-door, she get's tuna or shrimps EVERY day, she's so spoiled, my little darling)


----------



## misstrine85

Aw, they look so cute. I love all dogs (all animals actually), but if I were to get a dog, it would be a smaller one.


----------



## roxies_mom

Myrkur said:


> My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour
> 
> My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's like.. really part of the family huh =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny


 
Oh my gosh, what a personality he has!!  He's so cute!


----------



## Jeneen

mymeimei02 said:


> Finally a pic of my yorkie MeiMei she is 9 years young  usually her pics are blurs. She just can't sit still


 


wetbandit42 said:


> My baby girl Izzy! I  her so much!


 


misstrine85 said:


> I think my baby girl thinks it's very hard work being a kitty at my parents house  (they open the door for her CONSTANTLY even though she has her own kitty-door, she get's tuna or shrimps EVERY day, she's so spoiled, my little darling)


 

look at these cute babies! I love them all!


----------



## angelastoel

my bunny's in the middle of some kissing...


----------



## Love4MK

angelastoel said:


> my bunny's in the middle of some kissing...


 
OMG!  I can't handle it!  What a great photo!  You captured them at just the right time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> Aw, they look so cute. I love all dogs (all animals actually), but if I were to get a dog, it would be a smaller one.




Adorable photo!


----------



## louigirlxo

I have 4 german shepherds 3 girls and one boy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^louigirl, cute pups!


----------



## imashopaholic

This is my 10 week old pug puppy, Pepper (also the star of my avatar).


----------



## jmcadon

louigirlxo said:


> I have 4 german shepherds 3 girls and one boy.


 I love these pics...my big dogs get on my bed, too!


----------



## Love4MK

imashopaholic said:


> This is my 10 week old pug puppy, Pepper (also the star of my avatar).


 
OMG!  Aw!  Haha, those eyes that bulge, love them!  Black pugs are my absolute favorite!  Your new pup is insanely adorable.  Enjoy your new companion!


----------



## Sweetpea83

imashopaholic said:


> This is my 10 week old pug puppy, Pepper (also the star of my avatar).




What a cutie!


----------



## princesspig

Here is my Emmy, who is 15 weeks now 





This is from when we got her, at 10 weeks old:


----------



## hermesugo

^^ LOVE! such a cutie.


----------



## Cindi

Emmy is adorable!


----------



## heart goes boOm

princesspig said:


> Here is my Emmy, who is 15 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from when we got her, at 10 weeks old:



her eyes!  they look like she can do no wrong ;P


----------



## Jahpson

princesspig said:


> Here is my Emmy, who is 15 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from when we got her, at 10 weeks old:



omg Emmy is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Jahpson

Myrkur said:


> My 3,5 years old baby boy!! Today I saw a women walking her 2 red shiba's, gosh I almost died of cuteness. I always wanted a red one (still want one... ) but no shiba can replace my b/t though! he's being a bad boy though lately, normally he can always walk without leash, but lately he keeps running away and he thinks it's a game, so anooooying to run after him for half hour
> 
> My sister thinks he looks like Edward Cullen in this pic :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's like.. really part of the family huh =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse mister has to have his own cup of water ON the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he smiles all day long and think everything is funny



Looks like he is having a ball here!


----------



## fettfleck

There are some cuties here!

This is my pet: a siamese cat, 4y, female named Mia. I adopted her a few weeks ago. She loves sleeping and cuddling.


----------



## coconutsboston

princesspig said:


> Here is my Emmy, who is 15 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from when we got her, at 10 weeks old:


 
Oh my gosh, STOP!  I've been DYING for a 2nd dog lately, and she is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Lakritze

Oooh, there's Mia!  She's a real beauty. 



Here's my girl with her newest collar.


----------



## Lush Life

fettfleck said:


> There are some cuties here!
> 
> This is my pet: a siamese cat, 4y, female named Mia. I adopted her a few weeks ago. She loves sleeping and cuddling.


 
Oh goodness, her eyes are just gorgeous--she's a real beauty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lakritze said:


> Oooh, there's Mia!  She's a real beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my girl with her newest collar.




What a cutie..


----------



## alessia70

My lovely scottish fold kitty! she's 2 yo and super playful 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEP4hNuXJyM


----------



## sweetfacespout

princesspig said:


> Here is my Emmy, who is 15 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from when we got her, at 10 weeks old:


Wow those eyes, what a cute, adorable dog !


----------



## creditcardfire

Such adorable critters. I don't know how Emmy could ever be in trouble with that face. 

Here are my two canines goofing around this afternoon while I tried to make a haul video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE4DxJslfFM


----------



## clrcupcake

I apologize for picture spamming! haha.
This is my orange cat Oscar, we found him in our backyard this July. He kept coming around and we started feeding him. He was all skin and bones when he came around. 
Me and my DBF got him neutered and was going to try and find him a home but he bonded so much with us when he was in our house recovering from the procedure we couldn't give him up! The vet thinks he is about 2 years old 

The last picture is Oscar and our other cat Brady sleeping on the bed next to my DBF.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love orange tabbies!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola--my parents miniature schnauzer. She's 6 weeks old.


----------



## All About LV

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lola--my parents miniature schnauzer. She's 6 weeks old.


lol my dog is named Lola too


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, how cute..


----------



## znzngo

My little boy Tlo  playing soccer... He's 12 weeks old!


----------



## znzngo

I'm ready for some treats mama


----------



## All About LV

lol adorable!


----------



## All About LV

ps-@clrcupcake

 Oscar-he looks very fluffy and soft


----------



## princesspig

Been busy with the dog, so haven't really been on the forum 

Thanks for your lovely comments about Emmy

Here's a new pic of her - she is loving autumn/the fall because of all the leaves. We made a massive pile of them for her and she loves to run face first into them, great fun!


----------



## fettfleck

Oiii Emmy is a princess!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

*This is Toby...posing with his pumpkin....and his new LV collar!*


----------



## Serina

princesspig said:


> Been busy with the dog, so haven't really been on the forum
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comments about Emmy
> 
> Here's a new pic of her - she is loving autumn/the fall because of all the leaves. We made a massive pile of them for her and she loves to run face first into them, great fun!


 

Oh my god.... I want another dog now......


----------



## Serina

My Coco 

www.photobucket.com/cocotoutdoux


----------



## Serina

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> *This is Toby...posing with his pumpkin....and his new LV collar!*


 
Lovely Puppy... and the collar  Really want one for coco too.... but she's souch a messy rascal


----------



## Dancechika24

All About LV said:


> lol my dog is named Lola too


 
Lola seems to be a very popular pet name!! My cat's name is Lola too!


----------



## Jennifer_C

Your pets are so cute!  Keep the pics coming


----------



## xsophiag

Here are my babies: Juneau and Duke


----------



## Bag Fetish

Baby sleeping in the dog crate ...

Lucci keeping an eye on what's going on outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

xsophiag said:


> Here are my babies: Juneau and Duke




Gorgeous pups!


----------



## Cindi

They are adorable! I love how that have the same exact look. You must have said "cookie" or something.  






xsophiag said:


> Here are my babies: Juneau and Duke


----------



## cfca22

Met my Lucy 

in one picture is was running to get her snack the other being a good girl and ready for a picture


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lucy is a cutie!


----------



## cfca22

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Lucy is a cutie!


 

Thank You  Shes my adorable baby girl


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger loves to nap on the cable box!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe, cute pic of Ginger!


----------



## *MJ*

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Awwwwe, cute pic of Ginger!



Thanks Sweetpea!  it's getting chilly here, so that's her warm spot!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, how cute.

My Bailey will often lay directly on top of the register when the furnace comes on.


----------



## JennyS315

Our recently adopted senior puppy, Gwen  We love her and are so happy we could be her forever home


----------



## poopsie

Awwww  Gwen looks like a sweetie

And thank you for adopting an older animal!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gwen is gorgeous! And, agree w/ poopsie..that's awesome you adopted an older pet!


----------



## Threshold

Miss Luna (Mantle Great Dane)


----------



## PickyCoachLover

My new addition! 4.5 months old and such a furball! Rescued from our local Humane Society, may I present....
(drumroll)

Miss Chloe! 







Already making herself at home on mommas lap:





And with her big brothers (ages 3 & 4, 16 &15 lbs respectively):






As for her name, no, she is not named after the designer Chloe, LOL! Hubby actually picked it out. I wanted Cleopatra, but he hated that, so he came up with Chloe. He asked whether to spell it with a "K" or "C" and I said "C" so her initials are "C.C". That WAS on purpose (Coach, Chanel). 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MarneeB

PickyCoachLover said:


> My new addition! 4.5 months old and such a furball! Rescued from our local Humane Society, may I present....
> (drumroll)
> 
> Miss Chloe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already making herself at home on mommas lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her big brothers (ages 3 & 4, 16 &15 lbs respectively):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for her name, no, she is not named after the designer Chloe, LOL! Hubby actually picked it out. I wanted Cleopatra, but he hated that, so he came up with Chloe. He asked whether to spell it with a "K" or "C" and I said "C" so her initials are "C.C". That WAS on purpose (Coach, Chanel).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
She's got such pretty eyes!


----------



## Threshold

Soooo beautiful!!  Grabby hands, grabby hands.


----------



## jess_hj

I have a three year old maltese, and just got this lovely toy poodle
His name is Toto, and three months old!



Untitled by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on 



Untitled by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on Flickr



He is sitting like a girl  by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on Flickr



Two shiny eyes by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on Flickr


----------



## Threshold

^^  OMG!!  So sweet!  Doesn't even look real!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jess_hj said:


> I have a three year old maltese, and just got this lovely toy poodle
> His name is Toto, and three months old!
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> He is sitting like a girl  by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Two shiny eyes by heartsamtoto..&#4326;, on Flickr




He looks like a little teddy bear!


----------



## Sweetpea83

PickyCoachLover said:


> My new addition! 4.5 months old and such a furball! Rescued from our local Humane Society, may I present....
> (drumroll)
> 
> Miss Chloe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already making herself at home on mommas lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her big brothers (ages 3 & 4, 16 &15 lbs respectively):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for her name, no, she is not named after the designer Chloe, LOL! Hubby actually picked it out. I wanted Cleopatra, but he hated that, so he came up with Chloe. He asked whether to spell it with a "K" or "C" and I said "C" so her initials are "C.C". That WAS on purpose (Coach, Chanel).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Chloe has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Threshold

A friend of mine has an apricot Maltese/Poodle mix, and named him Chewbacca ("Chewy" for short.)  Very fitting.


----------



## Cait

Everyone has such adorable animals! Makes me want to adopt a dog and another cat, not sure what my own would think, though. 

My dear little Tiddles, aka Fattiecakes, Fat Cat, Gingy Bear, and officially, Ginger. Geriatric, 16 years old, but still pretty spry. We've been through a lot with him (most recently, sunburn and cortisone shots), but can't imagine life without him.


----------



## Threshold

^^  What a loving look!!  And what a sweet face.  Lots of healthy life in those gorgeous green eyes.


----------



## Necromancer

*Cait*, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Cait

Threshold said:


> ^^ What a loving look!! And what a sweet face. Lots of healthy life in those gorgeous green eyes.


 
Thank you! He still seems pretty young, so I'm hoping he'll be Guiness Worthy - maybe live to 30. 




			
				Necromancer said:
			
		

> *Cait*, he's a beautiful boy.


 
Thank you! I'm biased, but I still beam when people comment on his looks.


----------



## Necromancer

^ He is beautiful, and I also have such a soft spot for ginger cats, they're my fave, so I'm biased about your Tiddles too. :greengrin:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cait-he's a very handsome kitty..


----------



## princesspig




----------



## Threshold

^^  Too completely adorable!!


----------



## CrissyCruz

I have four kids now. I am showing five because my tan and white Chihuahua is with Jesus right now. I lost him to kidney disease last July. He was only 3 years old. I can't wait to see him.

Tan and white- Benny (In Heaven)
Brown and white rat terrier- Bella Bean
Tabby cat- Tootles
grey hairless sphynx - Gianna
Choc brown Chihuahua- Mama Daisy


----------



## Threshold

^^  All the pups looks like canine Oompa Loompas!  And the cats are amazing!  How does the Sphinx do in your climate, whatever it is/where ever you are?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Here is a pic of my baby boy. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Threshold

^^ What's your baby boy's name?  (love reading/hearing animal names!)


----------



## Tinn3rz

Threshold said:
			
		

> ^^ What's your baby boy's name?  (love reading/hearing animal names!)



His name is Parker.


----------



## CrissyCruz

Threshold said:


> ^^  All the pups looks like canine Oompa Loompas!  And the cats are amazing!  How does the Sphinx do in your climate, whatever it is/where ever you are?



Well I am in Colorado. So we just hit with some snow. She has a round heated cat bed that she hangs out in and a big pillow in front of the fireplace which they all like to sleep. She is there right now.


----------



## bnjj

CrissyCruz said:


> I have four kids now. I am showing five because my tan and white Chihuahua is with Jesus right now. I lost him to kidney disease last July. He was only 3 years old. I can't wait to see him.
> 
> Tan and white- Benny (In Heaven)
> Brown and white rat terrier- Bella Bean
> Tabby cat- Tootles
> grey hairless sphynx - Gianna
> Choc brown Chihuahua- Mama Daisy


 
Awww, great pics.  So sorry Benny is not here anymore.



Tinn3rz said:


> Here is a pic of my baby boy. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Cutie!


----------



## trisha48228

MyDenali


----------



## CrissyCruz

Trish so adorable


----------



## Threshold

I received an email notice for this topic and read, "My Denali"  I thought (or more accurately, _assumed_), "Denali?  Cool!  A BIG DAWG!!!", while images of Alaskan mountain peaks and huge Malamute sled dogs went through my mind.

  So much for assumptions.   But I'll wager your darling Denali _thinks _he/she is a big dog, huh?


----------



## trisha48228

thanks ladies.  Denali is agirl  i call her Nali.  shes only 5lbs but she is a million pounds of love.


----------



## roxies_mom

She is adorable!!




trisha48228 said:


> MyDenali


----------



## roxies_mom

What a face....I'd like to fix him up with my Sophie, they would make beautiful babies!  



Tinn3rz said:


> Here is a pic of my baby boy. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Threshold

*Trisha*, since this IS tPF, in what bag do you carry Denali?  Pics please?  

And if that's you in the pic holding Denali, GREAT smile!


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks Roxie mom!  

Threshold yes that's me.  Thanks.  And heres me and Denali about to hit the streets.  Just for you!


----------



## trisha48228

I don't know why the pic is sideways and I don't know how to turn it.


----------



## Threshold

trisha48228 said:


> Thanks Roxie mom!
> 
> Threshold yes that's me.  Thanks.  And heres me and Denali about to hit the streets.  Just for you!



Awwwww that's _great_!  Thank you!  So, I wonder...  is travel in a LV like travel in a...  Bentley  Continental GT?


----------



## bubu123

My two and a half year dog. I know she is not those special breed or whatever. But she is my love one! Enjoy every moment with her.


----------



## roxies_mom

bubu123 said:


> My two and a half year dog. I know she is not those special breed or whatever. But she is my love one! Enjoy every moment with her.


 
She's a cutie and she looks so happy, like she's smiling in the picture....the thing I love about our pets is the unconditional love.....


----------



## bubu123

roxies_mom said:


> She's a cutie and she looks so happy, like she's smiling in the picture....the thing I love about our pets is the unconditional love.....



Yup. She's my love! She's my baby! I can't imagine my days without her. ITA about what you said, Pets need love, LOL = LOTS of LOVE


----------



## Threshold

bubu123 said:


> My two and a half year dog. I know she is not those special breed or whatever. But she is my love one! Enjoy every moment with her.


 
Awwwww just look at that _happy face_!!!!  It is a biological fact, dogs have the facial musculature to smile!  And they _do_... Oh they DO!


----------



## bubu123

Threshold said:


> Awwwww just look at that _happy face_!!!!  It is a biological fact, dogs have the facial musculature to smile!  And they _do_... Oh they DO!



Really? That's mean my dog is happy everyday!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bubu-she's a cutie!


----------



## Tinn3rz

roxies_mom said:


> What a face....I'd like to fix him up with my Sophie, they would make beautiful babies!



thank you! Hehe, he's fixed, but I try to set him up with dogs all the time. He actually has a blond Mohawk and people ask us all the time if we dye his hair. Lol I tell everyone he's a natural blonde


----------



## Milenaforum

I love him so much!!!
Russian toy terrier


----------



## trisha48228

bubu123 said:


> My two and a half year dog. I know she is not those special breed or whatever. But she is my love one! Enjoy every moment with her.



All she's so adorable and she looks super friendly too.  What's her name?


----------



## bnjj

Milenaforum said:


> I love him so much!!!
> Russian toy terrier


 
Aww, he's a cutie.


----------



## bubu123

trisha48228 said:


> All she's so adorable and she looks super friendly too.  What's her name?



Yes, she's really friendly. She can play with any of my friends or visitors to my house. She hardly barks at strangers(not good!). HAHAHA. Her name is Twinkie.


----------



## Dancechika24

Milenaforum said:


> I love him so much!!!
> Russian toy terrier



Awww what a cutie....love his outfit and his little Uggs!


----------



## Milenaforum

Milenaforum said:


> I love him so much!!!
> Russian toy terrier





Dancechika24 said:


> Awww what a cutie....love his outfit and his little Uggs!


*Then mini video from us *


----------



## Dancechika24

Milenaforum said:


> *Then mini video from us *



Aww...Tyson is so cute! 

&#1074;&#1077; &#1093;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1096;&#1086; &#1075;&#1091;&#1083;&#1072;&#1099;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;! (forgive me for my rusty russian...ive been here too long lol)


----------



## xsophiag

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous pups!



Thank you! 



Cindi said:


> They are adorable! I love how that have the same exact look. You must have said "cookie" or something.



Yes! It never fails  loll



jess_hj said:


> I have a three year old maltese, and just got this lovely toy poodle
> His name is Toto, and three months old!



*Melts* I've always wanted a puppy that looks like this! He's adorable!!


----------



## Dancechika24

Dancechika24 said:


> Aww...Tyson is so cute!
> 
> &#1074;&#1077; &#1093;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1096;&#1086; &#1075;&#1091;&#1083;&#1072;&#1099;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;! (forgive me for my rusty russian...ive been here too long lol)


 
Oops... i meant &#1074;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086; &#1075;&#1091;&#1083;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;!


----------



## roxies_mom

Milenaforum said:


> *Then mini video from us *


 
Oh my gosh, that video is too cute....he's so cute in his boots and coat!!  I love it! xoxo


----------



## misstrine85

My kitty relaxing halfway in my bag


----------



## Sweetpea83

^missstrine-what a cute photo!


----------



## Serina

Coco age 3 months


----------



## Threshold

Adorable Cat-in-a-bag, *misstrine85*!  And Coco is tooooooo precious, *Serina*.  Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## Cindi

Adorable! And she has good taste. 





misstrine85 said:


> My kitty relaxing halfway in my bag


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coco looks angelic..


----------



## Serina

Threshold said:


> Adorable Cat-in-a-bag, *misstrine85*!  And Coco is tooooooo precious, *Serina*.  Cocker Spaniel?



Yes she is... that picture was taken her first christmas.
She's 4 now This is her "wolf-face" when shes in "attack" mode, lol. Scary!


----------



## Serina

Sweetpea83 said:


> Coco looks angelic..



She is  she's such a cuddlebug she chooses cuddles over food any day.


----------



## Necromancer

She's a cutie pie, *Serina*.


----------



## Serina

Necromancer said:


> She's a cutie pie, *Serina*.


 
Thank you She knows


----------



## Sweetpea83

My parents miniature Schnauzer, Lola..with the toy I bought her. She loves it!


----------



## znzngo

Look who's checking out his mama


----------



## Threshold

^^^  AWWWWWWWWWW...  *too cute* !!!!!


----------



## lulubelle1211

My 5 year old Chihuahua Sophie....she is the best!  (and she loves pink)


----------



## glitterpear83

My dog loves snow!


----------



## Threshold

^^:lolots:  Gawds I LOVE dogs !!!  That little crook in the left ear tip, snow-powdered face, and one big happy grin.


----------



## Sweetpea83

rynamyn said:


> My dog loves snow!




Haha, too cute!


----------



## Tinn3rz




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Serina said:


> Yes she is... that picture was taken her first christmas.
> She's 4 now This is her "wolf-face" when shes in "attack" mode, lol. Scary!



I am soooo partial to Cocker Spaniels. Check my avatar. I love your little Coco.


----------



## Serina

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am soooo partial to Cocker Spaniels. Check my avatar. I love your little Coco.



Theyre adorable Best breed ever.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Serina said:


> Theyre adorable Best breed ever.



EVER!!!!


----------



## BentleyCoco

Hy everyone!

I adore all of your pets!

Now I tought I have to post a pic from my two spoild devils
My hubby an me are absolutly in love with them so I hope you like them too!

Bentley is the bigger one in the back and Coco is the smaller one. Sometimes she is a littel monster but most of the time she is an angel!


----------



## thegoreprincess

She's quite the character...


----------



## donpisto

Not my pug, but my friend's. I take care of him quite often (the pug that is). He's gotten bigger, a little over 30 lbs now.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Eeep, everyone's babies are sooo cute!!  

Here are mine: 

She's a little shy!






My other little bear!


----------



## coconutsboston

donpisto said:


> Not my pug, but my friend's. I take care of him quite often (the pug that is). He's gotten bigger, a little over 30 lbs now.



Aww such sweet faces, both of you!


----------



## shinymagpie

Sunny the Shiba


----------



## megs0402

All of these pictures are so cute!! Here are my boyfriend and I's kitten (Milo) and puppy (Abby).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable! They seem like BFFs!


----------



## injenue

Herr's my three yr old shiba inu


----------



## shinymagpie

injenue said:


> Herr's my three yr old shiba inu


----------



## heart goes boOm

injenue said:


> Herr's my three yr old shiba inu



AW!  is that his name?  potato?


----------



## injenue

heart goes boOm said:


> AW! is that his name? potato?


 
  it is ! hahahaha
your shiba is very good looking *heart goes bm*


----------



## injenue

shinymagpie said:


> Sunny the Shiba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587169


 
beautiful red coat!


----------



## sarahbrooke

Our German Shepherd, Max.  

We think he needs a buddy though so we may be getting another puppy soon


----------



## Threshold

LOVE the Shibas, Milo & Abby, and Max's left ear is toooooooo cute...  This thread never fails to provide a lift to the spirits.

Here' my girl, Luna (3 years old and _petite_


----------



## heart goes boOm

injenue said:


> it is ! hahahaha
> your shiba is very good looking *heart goes bm*



thank you!  i love the name so much.  it was one of the names i thought would be great for a puppy.  hehe and shiba inu puppies do look like potatoes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sarahbrooke-what a cutie!


----------



## Eimii

*sarahbrooke* those ears!! What a handsome boy


----------



## thundercloud

awww, i  this thread! here's our baby, a 2 year old mix. we got her at 9 weeks old from a german shep rescue since her mom looked part GS.

pics from: 
--her first christmas with us (she was 11 wks old), 
--pics from this past christmas (a little over 2 years old)
--her sleeping on 1 of her beds.


----------



## Sauté

thundercloud-she's too cute  Do I spy a Paul Frank doggie bed?


We have two rescues, they're the laziest dudes ever. 
Fortunately we have two couches in the living room because these guys won't budge 



Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic.


----------



## thundercloud

Sauté;21012833 said:
			
		

> thundercloud-she's too cute  Do I spy a Paul Frank doggie bed?
> 
> We have two rescues, they're the laziest dudes ever.
> Fortunately we have two couches in the living room because these guys won't budge


saute, good eye. yes, it's a paul frank doggie bed we bought off gilt as our pup's christmas present 2 years ago. 

your dogs are so cute! do they always sleep like that? head to butt?


----------



## Myrkur

puppys paw was bleeding :doggie:


----------



## Sweetpea83

thundercloud said:


> awww, i  this thread! here's our baby, a 2 year old mix. we got her at 9 weeks old from a german shep rescue since her mom looked part GS.
> 
> pics from:
> --her first christmas with us (she was 11 wks old),
> --pics from this past christmas (a little over 2 years old)
> --her sleeping on 1 of her beds.



What a cutie!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Left to rigth, Buddy , tweety and snowy 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..pretty colors, too!


----------



## nicciwo

Here's Kazooie





She's an 11 month staffy x kelpie. My profile pic is her as a puppy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's pretty!


----------



## MAGJES

Both want the top tower.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute..


----------



## meganfm

I already posted this in the pug thread but this is my new little guy Monty.  He's about 12 weeks old in this picture.

The second is him playing with his 2 new buddies, my friends 2 pugs.


----------



## Dancechika24

MAGJES said:


> Both want the top tower.


 

Aww...cuties..what a sweet pic!


----------



## oggers86

Its not a photo but a video of my ladder climbing cat!

http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr274/oggers86/Cats/


----------



## Ombragrise

servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=629&u=11784328]
I don't know if I succeeded putting a pic of my four babies bengal !


----------



## Ombragrise

I try again tu put a photo of the 4 babies bengal born at home
i48.servimg.com/u/f48/11/78/43/28/p1200710.jpg


----------



## themeanjulibean

Meet Harvey! Our little angel disguised as a mutt 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

themeanjulibean said:


> Meet Harvey! Our little angel disguised as a mutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




He's adorable!!


----------



## themeanjulibean

Sweetpea83 said:


> He's adorable!!



Thanks! I think he's the best in the whole world and I regret all the time I spent away from him at college


----------



## Love4MK

Here's my Ging!  (Ginger, except she's only called that when she's in trouble!).  Clearly she's got a rough life.  




Whoa!  This picture is so big!  Sorry!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, too cute!


----------



## NekoTheCat

here are my cats mickey, the grey one and whiskey, the orange one.. 




http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc374/lordkrystalle/Photo-0215.jpg


----------



## Hilary

Hi all! I'm new to the forum, having just joined the PurseBlog/ PurseForum team - but I wanted to share a picture of my two dogs, Louis (black & tan Cavalier) & Ella Bean (yorkie mix). Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Ombragrise

Louis and Ellea Bean are too cute !


----------



## Cindi

Hi and welcome! Your babies are adorable! Thanks for sharing them with us. 






PBHilary said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum, having just joined the PurseBlog/ PurseForum team - but I wanted to share a picture of my two dogs, Louis (black & tan Cavalier) & Ella Bean (yorkie mix). Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Hilary

Cindi said:


> Hi and welcome! Your babies are adorable! Thanks for sharing them with us.



Thanks so much, Cindi!


----------



## Dancechika24

PBHilary said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum, having just joined the PurseBlog/ PurseForum team - but I wanted to share a picture of my two dogs, Louis (black & tan Cavalier) & Ella Bean (yorkie mix). Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



Aww...such cuties!!


----------



## foodjunkie8

I couldn't figure out how to rotate it on my phone. But here are my ladies: left is Coco Chanel (RIP) and right is Smokey Bones.


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## Sweetpea83

^curiousgeorge-cute pup!


----------



## shesnochill

Not my pup but my girl friend's new Shiba  Meet Leo!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute lil face..


----------



## Ombragrise

Welcome Leo !


----------



## moonwitch

My baby Tigger - adopted from the Shelter Feb 14, 2011 - part Maine Coone, part nut
http://www.redbubble.com/people/awdigitaldreams/works/8418634-the-wonderful-thing-about-tiggers


----------



## moonwitch

Sorry! I can't seem to get the pic link working! Newbie here


----------



## Pearlv

&#128525;


----------



## misstrine85

Just got home from the movies to find my baby on top of my new bag. Think she likes it just as much as I do 

EDIT: Upside down, sorry. And yes, she was just waking up when I took the pic


----------



## Sweetpea83

^**** kitty is pretty~


----------



## krawford

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1632081
> 
> 
> Not my pup but my girl friend's new Shiba  Meet Leo!!


 
I love it!!


----------



## krawford

Pearlv said:


> &#55357;&#56845;


 
Makes me smile!


----------



## Pearlv

krawford said:


> Makes me smile!


Lol she a lil princess


----------



## misstrine85

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^**** kitty is pretty~


 
Thank you, she's my baby


----------



## VanessaLVer

Here's my little baby Copo (snowflake in spanish ):

On my pillow:







With me:


----------



## Weekend shopper

This is my baby and her name is Muffin.  She is a rescue baby that is 11 years-old.  I have had her since she was around 6 months old


----------



## Jeannam2008

My precious babies.
 [Roo]






[Licorice]


----------



## Sweetpea83

VanessaLVer said:


> Here's my little baby Copo (snowflake in spanish ):
> 
> On my pillow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me:




What a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 1693581
> 
> 
> View attachment 1693582
> 
> This is my baby and her name is Muffin.  She is a rescue baby that is 11 years-old.  I have had her since she was around 6 months old


----------



## Weekend shopper

Sweetpea83 said:


>


 
Thank you!  She is my heart


----------



## alangrylls55

So lovely and beautiful looking pets I just love the pics I love pets and dog are just amazing for me hey are best as pets.

___________________________
Buy  Dog Accessories of  better and good quality.


----------



## Threshold

This thread is a great tonic to lift the spirits!!!


----------



## cascherping

I love looking at the photos of all of your pets - makes my day! Here are my two rescue cats, Mimi and Little Girl. They never sit together so I had to take a photo just to capture the moment


----------



## missjenny2679

This is Aspen, my 8 week old Jack Russell puppy! We just brought her home on Sat


----------



## Jadeite

aww all the pics are too cute. makes me smile. pets are great.


----------



## Sweetpea83

cascherping-your kitties are darling!
missjenny2679-Aspen is precious..


----------



## candiebear

Jeannam2008 said:


> My precious babies.
> [Roo]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Licorice]



aw the first picture kills me!


----------



## candiebear

missjenny2679 said:


> This is Aspen, my 8 week old Jack Russell puppy! We just brought her home on Sat



congrats on your new addition!! what a cutie


----------



## krawford

Jeannam2008 said:


> My precious babies.
> [Roo]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Licorice]


 
Makes me smile!!!


----------



## krawford

missjenny2679 said:


> This is Aspen, my 8 week old Jack Russell puppy! We just brought her home on Sat


 
Too cute!!!


----------



## Threshold

missjenny2679 said:


> This is Aspen, my 8 week old Jack Russell puppy! We just brought her home on Sat



Ohhhhh boy, are YOU ever in for a wild ride!!     She's adorable.


----------



## shesnochill

My boy Meeko after his haircut this past weekend


----------



## Threshold

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1716270
> 
> 
> My boy Meeko after his haircut this past weekend



And he looks very happy about it.  All smiles!!!


----------



## MarneeB

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1716270
> 
> 
> My boy Meeko after his haircut this past weekend


 
Awwww, he's so sweet!


----------



## pas

If you don't like scaly things, best to skip this post--a bunch of snakes ahead. 

Five green tree pythons (Bandersnatch, Jabberwock, Tea, Brillig, and Cheshire) and one ball python (Harley Quinn).


----------



## ladyash

pas said:


> If you don't like scaly things, best to skip this post--a bunch of snakes ahead.
> 
> Five green tree pythons (Bandersnatch, Jabberwock, Tea, Brillig, and Cheshire) and one ball python (Harley Quinn).




The second picture is sooo cool! I can totally see why you named that one Jabberwock! It totally fits.


----------



## Cindi

Love snakes! And the pics are amazing. You must be a professional photographer. All your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## usurp1

Here is a picture of Eljay(one of  my three french bulldogs)-  such little piggies!


----------



## Sweetpea83

usurp1 said:


> Here is a picture of Eljay(one of  my three french bulldogs)-  such little piggies!




What a cutie!!


----------



## alessia70




----------



## alessia70




----------



## ChiChi143

My babies 















Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Myrkur

Photospam!! (Kitsu is the ginger one, Kenta is the black and tan) and I have a black cat named Stewie (named after Stewie Griffin)


----------



## Myrkur

and more


----------



## Myrkur

and mooooore LOL


----------



## Myrkur

sorry for the spam, I just love my pets


----------



## Woodbutterfly

pas said:


> If you don't like scaly things, best to skip this post--a bunch of snakes ahead.
> 
> Five green tree pythons (Bandersnatch, Jabberwock, Tea, Brillig, and Cheshire) and one ball python (Harley Quinn).


So lovely snakes! Beauties


----------



## Ombragrise

So cute ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Pearlv

Mine


----------



## MarneeB

Aw, look at those huge eyes!


----------



## Myblackbag

I don't have a dog, but my mom does.....


----------



## Ombragrise

Your mom's dog seem to be a very clever little chap!


----------



## Pearlv

Mine today


----------



## bnjj

Awww, great pics all!


----------



## coconutsboston

Aww I wish my puppy had enough hair for bows!


----------



## Pearlv

Here the bday girl


----------



## *MJ*

Pearlv said:
			
		

> Here the bday girl



So adorable!!! What breed is she?


----------



## springbaby

My kids  lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^closetoreal-your babies are precious..


----------



## Cindi

^ Such gorgeous babies! I bet that puppy dog look gets him a lot of treats. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

My parents miniature Schnauzer, Lola...with my 10 year old niece.


----------



## Greta_V

This is my baby Baileys


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## bry_dee

It was raining so hard last night when I got home from work. And when I opened our gate, our adorable dog Sophie was just jumping with excitement upon seeing me.  Not a good shot because she was running and jumping all over! I even forgot I was tired!


----------



## ClassyChicMega

Mine is black and white. People say he's fat but I don't think so) I'll post the pic later on and you will tell  me ok?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Please post a pic!


----------



## noonoo07

Greta_V said:


> This is my baby Baileys



OMG the second pic is the BEST!!!!!!!


----------



## Greta_V

noonoo07 said:


> OMG the second pic is the BEST!!!!!!!



Thank you =)))


----------



## sadiesthegirl

my siberian husky, sleeping on my sweater


----------



## missjenny2679

This is a pic of our 9 year old mix Frank, and our new Jack Russell puppy Aspen!


----------



## Love4MK

missjenny2679 said:


> This is a pic of our 9 year old mix Frank, and our new Jack Russell puppy Aspen!



Awww!  Looks like they've bonded right away!


----------



## bfcallsmeaddict

Curious about mummy's new purchase!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sadiesthegirl said:


> my siberian husky, sleeping on my sweater


So cute.


missjenny2679 said:


> This is a pic of our 9 year old mix Frank, and our new Jack Russell puppy Aspen!



Adorable photo!


----------



## tnsweetness

Just ran across this thread...

This is my Abby Girl!


----------



## coconutsboston

missjenny2679 said:


> This is a pic of our 9 year old mix Frank, and our new Jack Russell puppy Aspen!



Squeeee!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

tnsweetness said:


> Just ran across this thread...
> 
> This is my Abby Girl!
> 
> View attachment 1762786
> 
> 
> View attachment 1762787


 


Awwwwww!!!!! That expression is amazing.


----------



## tnsweetness

Jadeite said:


> Awwwwww!!!!! That expression is amazing.


 
Thanks so much!  She is a Doll!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jadeite said:


> Awwwwww!!!!! That expression is amazing.



Ita! Puppy eyes..


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Getting ready to take a nap on his pillow


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

mine is on nap mode


----------



## wilding

This is my 10 year olds funny looking guinea pig Lucy. He has had Lucy since Saturday and she was 5 weeks old, she joins my guinea pig Clover. He has taken the responsibility of raising Lucy very seriously (I'm not allowed to handle her at the moment to give them a chance to bond.)

http://i46.tinypic.com/2njvzwg.jpg - Lucy
http://i47.tinypic.com/2ywbkhf.jpg Clover - prince and butler are also in the pic


----------



## wilding

missjenny2679 said:


> This is a pic of our 9 year old mix Frank, and our new Jack Russell puppy Aspen!


 
Awww, bless their cotton socks


----------



## missnicoleeee

This is Shiva!! A friend of ours found her under a dumpster and we took her in!! Sadly, she has contracted worms, but we've taken her to our regular vet to get dewormers and just got her first puppy shot yesterday! The vet believes she is a husky/German shepherd mix! She has one blue eye and one brown eye with some blue in it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie!!


----------



## Threshold

Shiva is adorable and will grow to be a gorgeous & formidable lady (?)


----------



## missnicoleeee

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^What a cutie!!






			
				Threshold said:
			
		

> Shiva is adorable and will grow to be a gorgeous & formidable lady (?)



Thank you!! Yes she's a lady  She acts like a boy though! Haha


----------



## Jadeite

Shiva is just adorable. Glad she's happier now with you.


----------



## Pearlv

My lil one


----------



## jacquelineo

My Snow Angel Lily (Great Pyrenees)





My Cuddle Buddy Gus (westie/poodle mix).  He loved when I was recuperating from surgery.


----------



## Jadeite

jacquelineo said:


> My Snow Angel Lily (Great Pyrenees)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cuddle Buddy Gus (westie/poodle mix). He loved when I was recuperating from surgery.


 

I've never seen a great pyrenees before. Such a treat, thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jacquelineo said:


> My Snow Angel Lily (Great Pyrenees)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cuddle Buddy Gus (westie/poodle mix).  He loved when I was recuperating from surgery.




Both are precious..


----------



## jacquelineo

Thank you!  I love them dearly.


----------



## Pearlv

Just relaxing on a hot day.


----------



## designer1

Here is my Maltese "Bauer"


----------



## designer1

and my yorkie "Lola"


----------



## Pearlv

designer1 said:
			
		

> and my yorkie "Lola"



Awwww so cute. I have maltese too. Very smart dogs


----------



## designer1

Pearlv said:


> Awwww so cute. I have maltese too. Very smart dogs



...and very protective, to a fault!


----------



## Pearlv

designer1 said:
			
		

> ...and very protective, to a fault!



Lol i agree. The maltese are very smart. My shih txu is not as smart but she gentle.


----------



## Flyboy2

Oh Lord you opened a can here  

 well today I got a new puppy so here he is .... His name is Cullen and I will be uploading his brothers and sisters


----------



## Flyboy2

here are the rest Jasper,Bella,Lacie,Jacob,Edward Midnight and Carter


----------



## Flyboy2

last but not least my Cocker's


----------



## Flyboy2

my Hubby is in a couple of the pictures and here is a little better picture of the baby


----------



## Flyboy2

my other babies Lacie jasper and Bella


----------



## Jadeite

Flyboy2 said:


> Oh Lord you opened a can here
> 
> well today I got a new puppy so here he is .... His name is Cullen and I will be uploading his brothers and sisters





Flyboy2 said:


> my other babies Lacie jasper and Bella



Cullen is awfully cute. 

And oh my, you have a large dog family. How wonderful, dogs bring you so much joy.


----------



## oceanbaby

designer1 said:


> Here is my Maltese "Bauer"


 Your babies are so very adorable


----------



## Jujubay

Here's my Pookie. She's a Japanese chin and shih tzu mix


----------



## Flyboy2

What a cutie !!!! and I love the outfits


----------



## septembersiren

my dog looks just like this :doggie:
especially when she is being bad dog and running away


----------



## Jujubay

Flyboy2 said:


> What a cutie !!!! and I love the outfits



Thank you


----------



## bnjj

Oh my gosh, Pookie is adorable!


----------



## HilaLee

These are my girls.. Katie is a Border Collie and Lab mix and we think Dazee is a Rat Terrier and Chihuahua mix. We have a third that is an Australian Cattle Dog mix, but for some reason, it's giving me a really hard time uploading any of his pics.


----------



## Sway

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1716270
> 
> 
> My boy Meeko after his haircut this past weekend



What breed is Meeko???

Adorbs!


----------



## Jadeite

Jujubay said:


> Here's my Pookie. She's a Japanese chin and shih tzu mix


 


HilaLee said:


> View attachment 1785191
> 
> 
> cute like a pixie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785192
> 
> 
> These are my girls.. Katie is a Border Collie and Lab mix and we think Dazee is a Rat Terrier and Chihuahua mix. We have a third that is an Australian Cattle Dog mix, but for some reason, it's giving me a really hard time uploading any of his pics.


 
Must be a real fun trio.


----------



## septembersiren

my doggie got her first haircut 
she's in my avatar


----------



## advokaitplm

Mine is the grey, his name is Petoskey and he's a Thoroughbred (had him for almost 7 years now):





Here's my older dog, Layla (she's 1/2 Belgian Malinois 1/4 Bloodhound 1/4 Australian Shepherd) and my younger dog, Mallie (who's 1/2 Beagle 1/2 Bassett Hound) together:









And all three of them together, sorry it's blurry they're all wiggle worms!:


----------



## advokaitplm

septembersiren said:


> my doggie got her first haircut
> she's in my avatar


Awh! She's cute, what is she?


----------



## advokaitplm

missnicoleeee said:


> This is Shiva!! A friend of ours found her under a dumpster and we took her in!! Sadly, she has contracted worms, but we've taken her to our regular vet to get dewormers and just got her first puppy shot yesterday! The vet believes she is a husky/German shepherd mix! She has one blue eye and one brown eye with some blue in it.


I think I just died a little, SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## Sweetpea83

advokaitplm said:


> Mine is the grey, his name is Petoskey and he's a Thoroughbred (had him for almost 7 years now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my older dog, Layla (she's 1/2 Belgian Malinois 1/4 Bloodhound 1/4 Australian Shepherd) and my younger dog, Mallie (who's 1/2 Beagle 1/2 Bassett Hound) together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all three of them together, sorry it's blurry they're all wiggle worms!:



Cuties..


----------



## missnicoleeee

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> I think I just died a little, SO PRECIOUS!



Hehe thank you!!


----------



## septembersiren

she is half cairn terrier and half westhighland terrier and half trouble 





advokaitplm said:


> Awh! She's cute, what is she?


----------



## Jadeite

advokaitplm said:


> Mine is the grey, his name is Petoskey and he's a Thoroughbred (had him for almost 7 years now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my older dog, Layla (she's 1/2 Belgian Malinois 1/4 Bloodhound 1/4 Australian Shepherd) and my younger dog, Mallie (who's 1/2 Beagle 1/2 Bassett Hound) together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all three of them together, sorry it's blurry they're all wiggle worms!:




incredible family!


----------



## advokaitplm

septembersiren said:


> she is half cairn terrier and half westhighland terrier and half trouble



HAHA, same with all mine. I like to tell myself it's just because they have "personality"!


----------



## advokaitplm

Jadeite said:


> incredible family!


They are all SO rotten but I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Jadeite

This is my girl, an Italian greyhound. She likes to sit with her forelegs crossed. 

I have another boy but he refused to be photographed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So precious..love greyhounds!


----------



## minkymorgan

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 1802295
> 
> 
> This is my girl, an Italian greyhound. She likes to sit with her forelegs crossed.
> 
> I have another boy but he refused to be photographed.



She is lovely, I see one when I walk my dogs and boy are they fast...beautiful


----------



## holleigh

Hi,
If I've managed to get the pics in ? (first try at this!!) meet Leo ...
pics taken shortly after we got him (Sept '11) .. he was abandoned in my Hubby's office waiting room, was just 3 & half weeks old, we had to bottle feed him for weeks (seemed like forever!) but he's a beautiful, big 10 month you lad now .. (one of 8 felines we currently have, sorta "collecting" them - bit like my Mulberrys really?) xH


----------



## Jadeite

Leo is such a cutie.


----------



## jacquelineo

So darn cute


----------



## laurakasbaum

This is my baby, Riley. He is turning 6 tomorrow!


----------



## holleigh

after Leo .. meet Augustus ('Gus to his friends!) he's 3/4 Bengal 1/4 Persian - 2 years old & scarred of his own shadow !!!  xH


----------



## Jadeite

laurakasbaum said:


> This is my baby, Riley. He is turning 6 tomorrow!



happy birthday to Riley!





holleigh said:


> after Leo .. meet Augustus ('Gus to his friends!) he's 3/4 Bengal 1/4 Persian - 2 years old & scarred of his own shadow !!!  xH



another sweetie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Augustus is precious!!


----------



## holleigh

Jadeite said:


> happy birthday to Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another sweetie.



6 more felines (not all as cute !!) & 3 dogs yet to reveal !!!


----------



## holleigh

laurakasbaum said:


> This is my baby, Riley. He is turning 6 tomorrow!



Many Happy Woofs-of-the-Day from me & my "zoo" too xH


----------



## ladyisobel

This is Charlie my 6 year old Cavalier.


----------



## qlove823

I dont know how to post a picture


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladyisobel said:


> This is Charlie my 6 year old Cavalier.




What an angelic lil face..


----------



## bnjj

holleigh said:


> View attachment 1805205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1805206
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If I've managed to get the pics in ? (first try at this!!) meet Leo ...
> pics taken shortly after we got him (Sept '11) .. he was abandoned in my Hubby's office waiting room, was just 3 & half weeks old, we had to bottle feed him for weeks (seemed like forever!) but he's a beautiful, big 10 month you lad now .. (one of 8 felines we currently have, sorta "collecting" them - bit like my Mulberrys really?) xH


 
Awww, what a little sweetie.  How could anyone abandon such a helpless little guy??  At least they left him where he would be found and didn't just toss him in a dumpster.



ladyisobel said:


> This is Charlie my 6 year old Cavalier.


----------



## shesnochill

Sway said:


> What breed is Meeko???
> 
> Adorbs!



Meeko is 1/2 pomeranian and the other 1/2 i have no clue 

thanks!!!


----------



## gavindale

ladyisobel said:


> This is Charlie my 6 year old Cavalier.



cute lil baby


----------



## ladyisobel

Thanks, he's adorable


----------



## Jadeite

hi Charlie!


----------



## holleigh

before I start on the rest of the "zoo" - here's what tiny abandoned Leo looks like at 9 months of age (still cute, huh ?!) xH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Leo is very handsome..


----------



## Jadeite

hello Leo, he's got very intense eyes.


----------



## Threshold

Awwwwww Leo looks like two cats my son & I adopted a lonnnnnng time ago.  So sweet.  I still miss them.     Thanks for the memories.


----------



## holleigh

and another member of the feline family - this is Siri, my Tonkinese (bred by my cousin), about four months young in this pic (and he's still always the last one out of bed!) .. and, yes, .. that is MY bed !!!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I'm new to tpf, and happened across this thread, so I thought I'd show off our 7 month old Alaskan Malamute, Kenyon. He's a lovable, goofy, sweet, talkative puppy. The last picture is the most recent.


----------



## Threshold

iNeedCoffee said:


> I'm new to tpf, and happened across this thread, so I thought I'd show off our 7 month old Alaskan Malamute, Kenyon. He's a lovable, goofy, sweet, talkative puppy. The last picture is the most recent.



Adorable puppy, and a handsome man.  Very loving eyes.


----------



## Jadeite

the Mally is so cute! They do grow up really big though. But now is a fun size.


----------



## Threshold

Jadeite said:


> the Mally is so cute! They do grow up really big though. But now is a fun size.



This is a fun size too...  :sunnies


----------



## misstrine85

My baby just before she got tuna a veeery early morning last week before I left on vacation (I am still away and miss her SO much!)


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Threshold said:
			
		

> This is a fun size too...  :sunnies



LOL...my SIL has a Great Dane. He's a big sweetie, always leans against me when I see him. Kenyon's sire is 130ish lbs, so...yeah...we're expecting him to be pretty big as well.  Sometimes my DH will apologize for getting such a big dog, ( he can knock me down if he really tries ) but I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> My baby just before she got tuna a veeery early morning last week before I left on vacation (I am still away and miss her SO much!)




So cute..


----------



## belovaldi

Meet Timmy, he's a Pomeranian x Maltese.







Everyone's here so cute, I couldn't stop clicking new page!


----------



## Sweetpea83

belovaldi said:


> Meet Timmy, he's a Pomeranian x Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's here so cute, I couldn't stop clicking new page!



He has a cute lil face!


----------



## missnicoleeee

belovaldi said:
			
		

> Meet Timmy, he's a Pomeranian x Maltese.
> 
> Everyone's here so cute, I couldn't stop clicking new page!



Omggggg he's adorable!!!


----------



## belovaldi

Thanks guys!!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Here is a picture of little Sammy, my three month old baby kitten. She is so sweet! 
btw its a British shorthair


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sammy is a cutie pie..please post more pics!


----------



## ElleFlowers

more pictures of Sammy


----------



## Cindi

Sammy is too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE Sammy!!


----------



## belovaldi

Omg first photo of Sammy is so cute!!!


----------



## lvchicago

Very Spoiled but Very cute
Our little rescue baby = Bella


----------



## Sweetpea83

belovaldi said:


> Thanks guys!!




I'd love to see more pics of Timmy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lvchicago said:


> Very Spoiled but Very cute
> Our little rescue baby = Bella



Cute!


----------



## kimkimsjourney

My two Papillons


----------



## kimkimsjourney

Threshold said:
			
		

> This is a fun size too...  :sunnies



Her fountain is awesome!!!


----------



## minhasa

Oliver - Relaxing on a couch he isn't supposed to be on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

minhasa said:


> View attachment 1827470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver - Relaxing on a couch he isn't supposed to be on.




Love Schnauzers!


----------



## princesspig

I gave Emmy a trim a while ago:





Emmy with a bone:


----------



## Threshold

^Emmy is _gorgeous_!!!!!!  I bet she has a very sweet spirit, too.    And the Papillons are TDF!!!  They look like some fun trouble.  



iNeedCoffee said:


> LOL...my SIL has a Great Dane. He's a big sweetie, always leans against me when I see him. Kenyon's sire is 130ish lbs, so...yeah...we're expecting him to be pretty big as well.  Sometimes my DH will apologize for getting such a big dog, ( he can knock me down if he really tries ) but I wouldn't trade him for the world.



I _know_!!  Danes are Velcro-Dogs, Leaners, and also think they're lap dogs.  Luckily I have a chair-and-a-half recliner, so Luna and I both fit in it... Sort of.  We do NOT, however, allow her in the bed.

We love the Malamute and Husky breeds.  So beautiful and fiercely loyal.  When we lived in northern CA, we had a beautiful Wolf-Dog, Shota (smoke), who was 5% Malamute, 5% Husky, 5% German Sheppard, and the remainder was Mackenzie Valley Red Wolf.  We miss him (he died from cancer,) but it would be beyond cruel to have any of these in our current desert climate.  Sure there's air conditioning, but I think they'd go insane being indoors 99% of the time, five to six months out of the year.  Danes are natural born couch potatoes.

Here's Shota (last pic, he's just playin'):


----------



## holleigh

ElleFlowers said:


> Here is a picture of little Sammy, my three month old baby kitten. She is so sweet!
> btw its a British shorthair


totally gorgeous - xH


----------



## Tinn3rz

Parker all tucked in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Threshold said:


> ^Emmy is _gorgeous_!!!!!!  I bet she has a very sweet spirit, too.    And the Papillons are TDF!!!  They look like some fun trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> I _know_!!  Danes are Velcro-Dogs, Leaners, and also think they're lap dogs.  Luckily I have a chair-and-a-half recliner, so Luna and I both fit in it... Sort of.  We do NOT, however, allow her in the bed.
> 
> We love the Malamute and Husky breeds.  So beautiful and fiercely loyal.  When we lived in northern CA, we had a beautiful Wolf-Dog, Shota (smoke), who was 5% Malamute, 5% Husky, 5% German Sheppard, and the remainder was Mackenzie Valley Red Wolf.  We miss him (he died from cancer,) but it would be beyond cruel to have any of these in our current desert climate.  Sure there's air conditioning, but I think they'd go insane being indoors 99% of the time, five to six months out of the year.  Danes are natural born couch potatoes.
> 
> Here's Shota (last pic, he's just playin'):



Pretty dog..the last pic cracks me up!


----------



## kimkimsjourney

My papillons are awesome! Lol. They're both velcro unless daddy is eating but I make sure I'm around. If not they would probably like 12 lbs.


----------



## kimkimsjourney

Tinn3rz said:
			
		

> Parker all tucked in.



What a cutie!


----------



## Myrkur

Threshold said:


> ^Emmy is _gorgeous_!!!!!!  I bet she has a very sweet spirit, too.    And the Papillons are TDF!!!  They look like some fun trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> I _know_!!  Danes are Velcro-Dogs, Leaners, and also think they're lap dogs.  Luckily I have a chair-and-a-half recliner, so Luna and I both fit in it... Sort of.  We do NOT, however, allow her in the bed.
> 
> We love the Malamute and Husky breeds.  So beautiful and fiercely loyal.  When we lived in northern CA, we had a beautiful Wolf-Dog, Shota (smoke), who was 5% Malamute, 5% Husky, 5% German Sheppard, and the remainder was Mackenzie Valley Red Wolf.  We miss him (he died from cancer,) but it would be beyond cruel to have any of these in our current desert climate.  Sure there's air conditioning, but I think they'd go insane being indoors 99% of the time, five to six months out of the year.  Danes are natural born couch potatoes.
> 
> Here's Shota (last pic, he's just playin'):


Beautiful dog!


----------



## Threshold

Thanks for the Shota-compliments, *Sweetpea83 *& *Myrkur*.  :doggie:

The Papillons and Parker are too cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

belovaldi said:


> Meet Timmy, he's a Pomeranian x Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's here so cute, I couldn't stop clicking new page!




Ahh!! So cute!


----------



## belovaldi

Wang x Timmy


----------



## springbaby

belovaldi said:


> Wang x Timmy



Adorable!


----------



## springbaby

kimkimsjourney said:


> My two Papillons
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826773



They are precious!!


----------



## robotindisguise

princesspig said:


> I gave Emmy a trim a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy with a bone:


 

gorgeous!! classic sooky cocker face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

belovaldi said:


> Wang x Timmy



I love Timmy..


----------



## karmallory

Me and my best friend's dogs that are ALL mine for a week! The husky is Chief and the handsome lab is Riley  they are so wiped out in this pic because we just got back from a nice, long walk!


----------



## Dancechika24

belovaldi said:


> Wang x Timmy



What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Dancechika24

karmallory said:


> Me and my best friend's dogs that are ALL mine for a week! The husky is Chief and the handsome lab is Riley  they are so wiped out in this pic because we just got back from a nice, long walk!



Gorgeous babies!


----------



## karmallory

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous babies!



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karmallory said:


> Me and my best friend's dogs that are ALL mine for a week! The husky is Chief and the handsome lab is Riley  they are so wiped out in this pic because we just got back from a nice, long walk!




Cuties!


----------



## MidNiteSun

ElleFlowers said:


> Here is a picture of little Sammy, my three month old baby kitten. She is so sweet!
> btw its a British shorthair



SO CUTE!!!


----------



## karmallory

bagsnshoes2 said:
			
		

> They are so cute. I love the lab. He looks like my lab that passed away four years ago. Labs are the sweetest dogs.



I'm so sorry for your loss, hun  He is the most chilled and happy dog, though!


----------



## Llisa

belovaldi said:


> Wang x Timmy


So cute!


----------



## iraa

My pekingese puppy


----------



## iraa

Mojo grown up


----------



## iraa

Has given in to the dress up


----------



## Jeneen

Serina said:


> Coco age 3 months


She is so cute it just brought tears to my eyes!

I have a black cocker spaniel also but adopted him when he was out of puppy stage. I assume he looked a lot like this!


----------



## Jeneen

Whew! I was nearly a year behind on this thread! I was so happy to scroll through and see all the babies. I wanted to comment on each picture! I recently adopted a 2nd doggie and I'll post some pics of her after her next haircut.


----------



## misstrine85

I think she's thinking something along the lines of: "well, if they move my couch in the basement, then I just gotta be creative and find a new way to sleep on it"


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> I think she's thinking something along the lines of: "well, if they move my couch in the basement, then I just gotta be creative and find a new way to sleep on it"




Lol! What a cutie!!


----------



## misstrine85

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol! What a cutie!!


 
Thank you


----------



## Michele26

misstrine85 said:


> I think she's thinking something along the lines of: "well, if they move my couch in the basement, then I just gotta be creative and find a new way to sleep on it"



 her face!


----------



## Jeneen

haha! she must love that couch!


----------



## dancingtiffany

iraa said:


> My pekingese puppy


  OMG she's soooo cute!


----------



## Myrkur

misstrine85 said:
			
		

> I think she's thinking something along the lines of: "well, if they move my couch in the basement, then I just gotta be creative and find a new way to sleep on it"



LOL thats funny


----------



## MissChiara

I love this thread!

My dogs:2 English Setter

Shila,2 years,she's relaxingwith her favorite bunny!






And here is Laika,9 years old,she wants to jump in the fountain,she loves water!!!


----------



## ~bastet

iraa said:


> Has given in to the dress up



Your peke is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MissChiara-your dogs are precious..


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Here's my chocolate lab Hayley enjoying the pool.


----------



## ArmyWife12

This is my baby Jack!! He loves a good nap! Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Love chocolate labs..


----------



## Sweetpea83

ArmyWife12 said:


> This is my baby Jack!! He loves a good nap! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1853676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853679




What a cutie!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> What a cutie!



Thank you!!


----------



## ArmyWife12

These are my other loves!! Piper is the mom and Connor is her son and Pippa is the adorable baby!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Oh they are so sweet looking Armywife12


----------



## ArmyWife12

LOREBUNDE said:
			
		

> Oh they are so sweet looking Armywife12



Thank you!! They are adorable and full of love!


----------



## MissChiara

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> MissChiara-your dogs are precious..



Thanks Sweetpea83,you're so kind!


----------



## MissChiara

ArmyWife12 said:
			
		

> These are my other loves!! Piper is the mom and Connor is her son and Pippa is the adorable baby!!



Wooooow they're all so beautiful and sweet!


----------



## MissChiara

LOREBUNDE said:
			
		

> Here's my chocolate lab Hayley enjoying the pool.



Beautiful!he loves swimming like my setter Laika!


----------



## MissChiara

ArmyWife12 said:
			
		

> This is my baby Jack!! He loves a good nap! Lol



He has so sweet eyes!


----------



## MissChiara

Jadeite said:
			
		

> This is my girl, an Italian greyhound. She likes to sit with her forelegs crossed.
> 
> I have another boy but he refused to be photographed.



I loooove her,so nice!


----------



## ArmyWife12

MissChiara said:
			
		

> Wooooow they're all so beautiful and sweet!



Thanks!


----------



## ArmyWife12

MissChiara said:
			
		

> He has so sweet eyes!



Yes he does  he is a lover!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ArmyWife12 said:


> These are my other loves!! Piper is the mom and Connor is her son and Pippa is the adorable baby!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853688



Handsome doggies!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Handsome doggies!



Thanks!


----------



## misstrine85

Michele26 said:


> her face!


 


Jeneen said:


> haha! she must love that couch!


 


Myrkur said:


> LOL thats funny


 
Thanks all of you


----------



## azsun

Everyone has such cute animals..love them all 

Here's Biscotti..our 9 year old Scottish Terrier.








Our rescue dog, Brice, who is 7 or 8 yrs. old.  He's a Maltese mix.


----------



## Sweetpea83

azsun said:


> Everyone has such cute animals..love them all
> 
> Here's Biscotti..our 9 year old Scottish Terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our rescue dog, Brice, who is 7 or 8 yrs. old.  He's a Maltese mix.




Both are cute!!


----------



## shinymagpie

My Japanese Shiba's tail always cracks me up. It's so curly and it looks like the hairs are made of shiny metal!


----------



## karmallory

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> My Japanese Shiba's tail always cracks me up. It's so curly and it looks like the hairs are made of shiny metal!



It's so cute!


----------



## Serina

Jeneen said:


> She is so cute it just brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> I have a black cocker spaniel also but adopted him when he was out of puppy stage. I assume he looked a lot like this!


 
 She was adorable And still is Kudos for adopting, Ill do that next time. Coco was baught from breeder.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is a Labor Day pic of our puppy William at the beach. He likes checking out the boats and the birds!


----------



## Threshold

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is a Labor Day pic of our puppy William at the beach. He likes checking out the boats and the birds!



What a _beautiful _spaniel!!!  Cocker or...?


----------



## alliemia

My parrot.


----------



## Threshold

alliemia said:


> My parrot.



Awwwwwww I love parrots, love birds, macaws!  I bet he/she is a real smarty, too!


----------



## misstrine85

alliemia said:
			
		

> My parrot.



Aw, (s)he is adorable. I really love birds, and would love to have a parrot someday.


----------



## shinymagpie

alliemia said:


> My parrot.



Does it talk or copy you? I grew up with an Australian Galah and it was a keen observer of our household's habits.


----------



## Sweetpea83

alliemia said:


> My parrot.



Cute. What's it's name?


----------



## alliemia

Thanks everyone! My parrot is named Lucky, he's very nice, just turned 1 yr old and is starting to learn how to talk. I taught him how to give kisses too. Love him!


----------



## Glamouricious

Sooo cute. I miss my pets sooo much


----------



## sedgewick

Here is my new rag doll kitten having a snooze!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable photo!


----------



## Threshold

sedgewick said:


> Here is my new rag doll kitten having a snooze!



Awwwwww I had a little Himalayan kitty.  Sooooooo sweet!  Now you're making me wonder if my Dane would like a cuddly friend.


----------



## lil_peanut

I haven't visited this thread in so long, I got browsing to do!!

Ok, three part photo story here with Turbo and my DH on a Saturday morning.

"Daddy, Mom said you were going to take me for a walk!! I know you're ready to get up!!"
http://flic.kr/p/d9D29u

"Mom, why won't Daddy get up and walk me? I'm a good boy!"

http://flic.kr/p/d9D24W

"Fine, whatever. I'm going back to bed."
http://flic.kr/p/d9D1Ys


----------



## Michele26

lil_peanut said:


> I haven't visited this thread in so long, I got browsing to do!!
> 
> Ok, three part photo story here with Turbo and my DH on a Saturday morning.
> 
> "Daddy, Mom said you were going to take me for a walk!! I know you're ready to get up!!"
> http://flic.kr/p/d9D29u
> 
> "Mom, why won't Daddy get up and walk me? I'm a good boy!"
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/d9D24W
> 
> "Fine, whatever. I'm going back to bed."
> http://flic.kr/p/d9D1Ys



Turbo's such a handsome boy!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thank you!! I just realized I meant to put that in the LOL thread. Oh well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lil_peanut said:


> I haven't visited this thread in so long, I got browsing to do!!
> 
> Ok, three part photo story here with Turbo and my DH on a Saturday morning.
> 
> "Daddy, Mom said you were going to take me for a walk!! I know you're ready to get up!!"
> http://flic.kr/p/d9D29u
> 
> "Mom, why won't Daddy get up and walk me? I'm a good boy!"
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/d9D24W
> 
> "Fine, whatever. I'm going back to bed."
> http://flic.kr/p/d9D1Ys



What a cutie pie!


----------



## belovaldi

Timmy likes to brush his teeth!







Vote or make a caption for this photo here if you like


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## Threshold

Does Timmy floss as well?  :doggie:


----------



## IBleedOrange

This is what I woke up to:


----------



## karmallory

IBleedOrange said:
			
		

> This is what I woke up to:



Precious!!!!


----------



## Threshold

IBleedOrange said:


> This is what I woke up to:



Awwwww it's Superman and his puppy!!!!  This is just too sweet.  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## misstrine85

Once again on her couch in the basement. She keeps sleeping on it even though it's turned like this


----------



## Jeneen

belovaldi said:


> Timmy likes to brush his teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote or make a caption for this photo here if you like


so cute! I wish I could get my doggies to brush their teeth!


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine-your kitty is so adorable!!


----------



## Miss X

My 6 month old poodle.. he's so adorable sometimes I just want to shake him! haha


----------



## Threshold

^ Awww what a little ball of fluff!  What's his name?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss X said:


> My 6 month old poodle.. he's so adorable sometimes I just want to shake him! haha




Hehe, cute!


----------



## missnicoleeee

Miss X said:
			
		

> My 6 month old poodle.. he's so adorable sometimes I just want to shake him! haha



Omg! All that fluffiness is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Here's our Goldendoodle, *Bailey*:











And our newest addition, a Hedgehog named, *Brownie*:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute babies..


----------



## H_addict

This is the cutest thread EVER!!!



Here is my 8 month old Franchie, Tyson


----------



## IBleedOrange

Squeee!! Tyson has the face of an angel!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tyson is handsome!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Miss X said:


> My 6 month old poodle.. he's so adorable sometimes I just want to shake him! haha



Ohmyyyy. He's such a cutie! Sooooo adorable!


----------



## Threshold

Bailey, Brownie, & Tyson (<-HA! Great name) are just tooooooo durn cute!


----------



## Nikhita

Hi Everyone, A newbie here 

This is my little Jake. He is a 3 year old broken coat Jack Russell!
















I love the last one, sleeping with his blankie


----------



## choozen1ne

Bacon bit destroying my freshly made bed


----------



## kristin.xo

Everyone's pets are sooo adorable!!

Here is my chihuahua Chloe


----------



## Miss X

dancingtiffany said:


> Ohmyyyy. He's such a cutie! Sooooo adorable!



Hehe thank you!


----------



## Miss X

choozen1ne said:


> Bacon bit destroying my freshly made bed



So cuteee.. I want to touch it's tongue haha.



kristin.xo said:


> Everyone's pets are sooo adorable!!
> 
> Here is my chihuahua Chloe



I agree! Everyone's pets are so adorbsss. Hello Chloe!


----------



## ivyfalls

My crew, four's a crowd!!!






Left to right:

Winnie, westie 6 yrs
Tyger, b/w shih tzu 10 yrs
E.D., westie 12 years
Sophie, westie 13 years


----------



## aikoNakamura

kristin.xo said:


> Everyone's pets are sooo adorable!!
> Here is my chihuahua Chloe


She is so cute, I love that first picture! 




ivyfalls said:


> My crew, four's a crowd!!!
> Winnie, westie 6 yrs
> Tyger, b/w shih tzu 10 yrs
> E.D., westie 12 years
> Sophie, westie 13 years


The pup family is so cute, I love how they are all so excited!


All the pups here are too cute, also the one hedgehog is adorable. But how do you take care of him?


----------



## Sweetpea83

ivyfalls said:


> My crew, four's a crowd!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> Winnie, westie 6 yrs
> Tyger, b/w shih tzu 10 yrs
> E.D., westie 12 years
> Sophie, westie 13 years



Cute!


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

noellespetlove.com/wp-content/uploads/SnickersBirthday.jpg
Rescued from the street in Athens, Greece, this gal is totally unique and independent thinking. Love her smelly head and funny fur!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ivyfalls said:


> My crew, four's a crowd!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> Winnie, westie 6 yrs
> Tyger, b/w shih tzu 10 yrs
> E.D., westie 12 years
> Sophie, westie 13 years



omg just managed to see the pic that you mentioned in the other thread! And omg sooo cute! loving all the westies! Sooo cute! and your little Tyger as well! =)


----------



## ChiChi143

I love them


----------



## ivyfalls

sweetdreamer16 said:


> omg just managed to see the pic that you mentioned in the other thread! And omg sooo cute! loving all the westies! Sooo cute! and your little Tyger as well! =)



Awww, thanks so much! Tyger was my Mom's dog and a late arrival to our pack!  Being the only guy (timid!) in the midst of the three girls (not timid!) it was a bit of a challenge for him.  But he is holding his own now!!


----------



## bnjj

ChiChi143 said:


> I love them
> 
> View attachment 1912781


 

Awwww... what's Chi Chi's friend's name?


----------



## ChiChi143

bnjj said:


> Awwww... what's Chi Chi's friend's name?



Lola


----------



## Sharmeen

Mille, silver, teddy and oscar, my four beautiful bunnys


----------



## bnjj

Awwww, I love bunnies.  Wish I could have one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sharmeen said:


> Mille, silver, teddy and oscar, my four beautiful bunnys


----------



## Jadeite

ivyfalls said:
			
		

> My crew, four's a crowd!!!
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> Winnie, westie 6 yrs
> Tyger, b/w shih tzu 10 yrs
> E.D., westie 12 years
> Sophie, westie 13 years



What a cute bunch!


----------



## Jadeite

Sharmeen said:
			
		

> Mille, silver, teddy and oscar, my four beautiful bunnys



Aww makes me want to pet them.


----------



## Jadeite

kristin.xo said:
			
		

> Everyone's pets are sooo adorable!!
> 
> Here is my chihuahua Chloe



What a sweetie.


----------



## MrsPPS

My gorgeous little cat who came as part of the package when DH came into my life...  As strange as it sounds, this little cat was there for me through some tough times and I love having her around.


----------



## Threshold

MrsPPS said:


> My gorgeous little cat who came as part of the package when DH came into my life...  As strange as it sounds, this little cat was there for me through some tough times and I love having her around.



Awwwww look at her "work" her paws.  You can tell she's purring up a happy storm!  What a sweetie!!!!


----------



## dc419

Here is my puppy! She will be 1 years old in November!! Time really flies!




Lilli by M. Sho, on Flickr




Lilli by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Bobby & Coco


----------



## Threshold

Awwww the puppies are all too cute, and the one with the under-bite looks ornery!


----------



## MegsVC

My pibble Stella. 

She's "fun sized" at only about 43 pounds, and crazy high energy most of the time, but when it's quiet time, all I have to do is roll her in a blanket (preferably a fleece one) and she's out like a light. 
Love the On/Off switch on pitbulls. 

Here she is on the beach, snuggling with her boyfriend, on "high alert" and "low alert"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## BritAbroad

My Dogo Argentino boy and my Cane Corso baby girl


----------



## BritAbroad

MegsVC said:


> My pibble Stella.
> 
> She's "fun sized" at only about 43 pounds, and crazy high energy most of the time, but when it's quiet time, all I have to do is roll her in a blanket (preferably a fleece one) and she's out like a light.
> Love the On/Off switch on pitbulls.
> 
> Here she is on the beach, snuggling with her boyfriend, on "high alert" and "low alert"



Loving Stella's 'boudoir' shot especially!


----------



## basia.b

my "little" boy....


----------



## basia.b

Sharmeen said:


> Mille, silver, teddy and oscar, my four beautiful bunnys


 
sooooooo sweet! when i was a child, i had two of them.. milky Way and snickers


----------



## Threshold

basia.b said:


> my "little" boy....



Ohhhhhhh what a beauty!  Name?  I've always loved horses.  Every time I go to a stable, they wind up following me around like puppy-dogs.


----------



## shinymagpie

Seriously, who wouldn't want a pet like this one? Anyone seen one in real life?


----------



## bnjj

Bailey says "Happy Halloween".


----------



## Sharmeen

@basia.b 
lol aw thanks. really thats so cute, i love snickers


----------



## Threshold

Bailey just looks soooooo happy about it....


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

my pomeranian peapod enjoying time with mommy and daddy while being cooped up during hurricane sandy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bnjj said:


> Bailey says "Happy Halloween".




Cute!


----------



## bnjj

Thanks.  She just would not stay still for even a moment.


----------



## candiebear

We're a day late but Kyle and Bacon hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## basia.b

Threshold said:


> Ohhhhhhh what a beauty!  Name?  I've always loved horses.  Every time I go to a stable, they wind up following me around like puppy-dogs.



he's called Landello... a german warmblood. 

unfortunately he really has his own mind and rarely follows me


----------



## lazeny

My best friend, wailing wall, confidant and anchor, Deedee, my 14yo mixed Pom. I don't know what else she is  I love her so much!


----------



## Threshold

basia.b said:


> he's called Landello... a german warmblood.
> 
> unfortunately he really has his own mind and rarely follows me



Just drop your vocal register, deep but still natural (match his tone if you can), and offer carrots or apples.  You'll have that big hoofed puppy following you around in no time.  

And DeeDee is adorable!!!  Soooooo snuggly!  

I just LOVE this thread!


----------



## coconutsboston

lazeny said:


> My best friend, wailing wall, confidant and anchor, Deedee, my 14yo mixed Pom. I don't know what else she is  I love her so much!



So pretty!


----------



## coconutsboston

shinymagpie said:


> Seriously, who wouldn't want a pet like this one? Anyone seen one in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931122



The heck is that thing?


----------



## rainbowrose

My guinea pig taking a bath.


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:


> Seriously, who wouldn't want a pet like this one? Anyone seen one in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931122









coconutsboston said:


> The heck is that thing?



That, is a Star Nosed Mole! I think they are about the size of a guinea pig.


----------



## Threshold

rainbowrose said:


> My guinea pig taking a bath.



Awww what a sweet picture!  Peruvian baby?  Name?


----------



## rainbowrose

Threshold said:


> Awww what a sweet picture!  Peruvian baby?  Name?



His name is Archie.  He's a year old. I'm not sure what breed he is, I'm guessing he's just a mixture of breeds because his fur is somewhat long but not too long.


----------



## Gremlin

This is our family dog Pippa (she is more my Mum's dog though really) she is the sweetest, craziest thing ever.














I'm not really sure of her breed. She was advertised as a Shih Tzu but she is obviously nothing like one. I'm thinking she's probably more Maltese than anything. If you have any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Nikuska

My sweet babies:

The blonde one is Nikuska (yes, it's my nickname) and I found her on the street, she was stray dog 

And the Beagle is from local shelter. His name is Guerlain


----------



## Gremlin

Nikuska said:


> My sweet babies:
> 
> The blonde one is Nikuska (yes, it's my nickname) and I found her on the street, she was stray dog
> 
> And the Beagle is from local shelter. His name is Guerlain



Aww. They both look so sweet. Stories of strays always break my heart.


----------



## Nikuska

Gremlin said:
			
		

> Aww. They both look so sweet. Stories of strays always break my heart.



My too  I always try to help any animal in need.


----------



## Nikuska

Gremlin said:
			
		

> This is our family dog Pippa (she is more my Mum's dog though really) she is the sweetest, craziest thing ever.
> 
> I'm not really sure of her breed. She was advertised as a Shih Tzu but she is obviously nothing like one. I'm thinking she's probably more Maltese than anything. If you have any ideas please let me know.



Your Pippa is so sweeet! I had Maltese (she died 2 years ago   ).
Pippa looks to me more like Shih Tzu (our neighbors have one).


----------



## Gremlin

Nikuska said:


> Your Pippa is so sweeet! I had Maltese (she died 2 years ago   ).
> Pippa looks to me more like Shih Tzu (our neighbors have one).



I agree she does look kind of like a Shih Tzu but I thought they had more squished faces if you get what I mean? Her face is not squished up at all.


----------



## Nikuska

Gremlin said:
			
		

> I agree she does look kind of like a Shih Tzu but I thought they had more squished faces if you get what I mean? Her face is not squished up at all.



I've just noticed it  You're right! Maybe she looks to me so because of the color on her ears


----------



## Gremlin

Nikuska said:


> I've just noticed it  You're right! Maybe she looks to me so because of the color on her ears



Perhaps she is a bit of both?


----------



## Nikuska

Gremlin said:
			
		

> Perhaps she is a bit of both?



I would say so  She is amazing!


----------



## Gremlin

Nikuska said:


> I would say so  She is amazing!



Thanks. 
We love her very much.


----------



## amrx87

These are my rescued furkids!!!

Christmas (our orange purrincess) just turned 2. We got her from a municipal shelter and we found out that she had distemper after the fact.... That was rough, but a week in the isolation building at the vet's and she was all better!! The first food she ate was chicken baby food. When her vet called me i pulled in to this valero station to take the call and everytime i drive by there i smile 

Carmella is our most recent addition, shes 6 months old now and we have no idea what she is (i told my cousin i was going to gt one of those pet dna kits from amazon and now i cant escape the maury jokes ) We get pitbull a lot so we think shes a very petite pit mix. Shes s crazy color- people call her blue point, and her skin under her fur is actually grey blue. She got pneumonia a few days after we adopted her so that was another trip to the vet. I was freaking out the entire time because they thought that mella had distemper just like christmas had- she didnt thank god. when she came home i had to give her all different kinds of meds when she finally, and i even had to give her meds in a nebulizer three times a day, which was really overwhelming for me but we made it.

At one of mellas follow ups i was talking about christmas and how well the two of them were getting along and my vet was like omg youre christmas' mom too! She still remember christmas from when she was sick two years ago, and shes not even christmas' primary doctor!! Such sweeties

Anyway!!! I love these furkids- theyre awesome little lovebundles


----------



## Gremlin

amrx87 said:


> These are my rescued furkids!!!
> 
> Christmas (our orange purrincess) just turned 2. We got her from a municipal shelter and we found out that she had distemper after the fact.... That was rough, but a week in the isolation building at the vet's and she was all better!! The first food she ate was chicken baby food. When her vet called me i pulled in to this valero station to take the call and everytime i drive by there i smile
> Carmella is our most recent addition, shes 6 months old now and we have no idea what she is!! We get pitbull a lot so we think shes a very petite pit mix. She got pneumonia a few days after we adopted her so that was another trip to the vet. I had to give her all different kinds of meds when she finally came home, and i even had to give her meds in a



Awww they are lovely. Such sweet stories


----------



## scoobiesmomma

rainbowrose said:


> My guinea pig taking a bath.



What a sweetie!


----------



## Threshold

amrx87 said:


> These are my rescued furkids!!!
> 
> Christmas (our orange purrincess) just turned 2. We got her from a municipal shelter and we found out that she had distemper after the fact.... That was rough, but a week in the isolation building at the vet's and she was all better!! The first food she ate was chicken baby food. When her vet called me i pulled in to this valero station to take the call and everytime i drive by there i smile
> 
> Carmella is our most recent addition, shes 6 months old now and we have no idea what she is (i told my cousin i was going to gt one of those pet dna kits from amazon and now i cant escape the maury jokes ) We get pitbull a lot so we think shes a very petite pit mix. Shes s crazy color- people call her blue point, and her skin under her fur is actually grey blue. She got pneumonia a few days after we adopted her so that was another trip to the vet. I was freaking out the entire time because they thought that mella had distemper just like christmas had- she didnt thank god. when she came home i had to give her all different kinds of meds when she finally, and i even had to give her meds in a nebulizer three times a day, which was really overwhelming for me but we made it.
> 
> At one of mellas follow ups i was talking about christmas and how well the two of them were getting along and my vet was like omg youre christmas' mom too! She still remember christmas from when she was sick two years ago, and shes not even christmas' primary doctor!! Such sweeties
> 
> Anyway!!! I love these furkids- theyre awesome little lovebundles



Too sweet.  Do they like to cuddle together?  How long did it take for them to warm to each other?


----------



## Bagbug

How cute!!! I wish I knew how to post a picture.  I would post my cat "Sydney"  She is punk named after Sid Vicious


----------



## ladyisobel

This my little man Charlie, 6 year old Cavalier King Charles.


----------



## Nikuska

ladyisobel said:
			
		

> This my little man Charlie, 6 year old Cavalier King Charles.



Charlie is so cute (looks still like puppy). Your avatar is also  super cute


----------



## bnjj

ladyisobel said:


> This my little man Charlie, 6 year old Cavalier King Charles.



 Too cute.


----------



## Michele26

ladyisobel said:


> This my little man Charlie, 6 year old Cavalier King Charles.



How do you say "no" to a face like that. He's so cute!


----------



## ladyisobel

Thanks ladies, yes, he's very hard to say no to ! We call him Lord muck.


----------



## Waffle65

This is my baby Kiwi. He's a Dutch bunny and just turned 5 years old.


----------



## licforever

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> This is my baby Kiwi. He's a Dutch bunny and just turned 5 years old.



So cuteeeeee


----------



## Threshold

Ohhhh Charlie is adorable!  I understand King Charles Cavaliers are very sweet tempered and healthy (with a good life span)?

And Kiwi looks so cuddly.  Funny, this little rabbit has nearly the same markings as my Great Dane.


----------



## Scurvygrrrl

Brodey, my year old, recently acquired chiweenie!




Brodey by Scurvygrrrl, on Flickr


----------



## arfmsu

I have two doggies. One is the family dog that I grew up with and she lives with my parents. Her name is Mitzi and she is a Schnoodle (SchnauzerxPoodle mix).


The other one is my baby, Luna! She is a Long-haired Chihuahua.


----------



## Threshold

Awwww Mitzi and Luna are too cute!  I have a Luna, too!


----------



## Gremlin

Threshold said:


> Awwww Mitzi and Luna are too cute!  I have a Luna, too!



What breed is she? Is she actually that big or is it just the angle she is laying on the couch. She looks huge.
I love big dogs


----------



## Threshold

Gremlin said:


> What breed is she? Is she actually that big or is it just the angle she is laying on the couch. She looks huge.
> I love big dogs



Yes, she's really that big!  . Luna is what is called an American Great Dane, not quite as big as a Euro-Dane, no sloppy jowls, and lives 4 to 6 years longer than the average 8 yrs.  Her coloring is a black and white "Mantle".  The pic of her on her outdoor bed won five giant size beds for our local Great Dane rescue.  Luna is the darling of our neighborhood, and people (her entourage) come by every evening to say hello and love on her.  She does, however, think she's a lap dog.  She's very very playful and talkative too.


----------



## Gremlin

Threshold said:


> Yes, she's really that big!  . Luna is what is called an American Great Dane, not quite as big as a Euro-Dane, no sloppy jowls, and lives 4 to 6 years longer than the average 8 yrs.  Her coloring is a black and white "Mantle".  The pic of her on her outdoor bed won five giant size beds for our local Great Dane rescue.  Luna is the darling of our neighborhood, and people (her entourage) come by every evening to say hello and love on her.  She does, however, think she's a lap dog.  She's very very playful and talkative too.



She seems great 
I was going to suggest great dane but she didn't seem thin/lanky enough compared to the great danes i've seen in person, so that makes sense.
She is beautiful.

Are you involved with your local rescue a lot?


----------



## remy12

Scurvygrrrl said:


> Brodey, my year old, recently acquired chiweenie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brodey by Scurvygrrrl, on Flickr



So cute. I have a dog similar to your Brodey.


----------



## Scurvygrrrl

remy12 said:


> So cute. I have a dog similar to your Brodey.



What's the name? You have a picture?


----------



## Threshold

Gremlin said:


> She seems great
> I was going to suggest great dane but she didn't seem thin/lanky enough compared to the great danes i've seen in person, so that makes sense.
> She is beautiful.
> 
> Are you involved with your local rescue a lot?



Awww thanks.  She is very stunning, and such a sweetie.  She wants to love and lean (a Dane trait) on everyone she sees.  We do what we can for the Dane rescue...  Quarterly donations, elevated beds w/pads, elevated food stations, & toys (specifically for giant breeds).  We've even paid for a few Vet visits.  I'd love to foster, but we travel a bit (Luna comes along).  Dog-friendly hotels are _okay _with Luna... but probably would not go for two (or more!)


----------



## Gremlin

Threshold said:


> Awww thanks.  She is very stunning, and such a sweetie.  She wants to love and lean (a Dane trait) on everyone she sees.  We do what we can for the Dane rescue...  Quarterly donations, elevated beds w/pads, elevated food stations, & toys (specifically for giant breeds).  We've even paid for a few Vet visits.  I'd love to foster, but we travel a bit (Luna comes along).  Dog-friendly hotels are _okay _with Luna... but probably would not go for two (or more!)



That's absolutely lovely.
I hope to get involved with a local shelter once I move cities next year.


----------



## licforever

Emma, Lucky and Lax


----------



## remy12

Scurvygrrrl said:


> What's the name? You have a picture?



Her name is Remy.


----------



## Threshold

Emma, Lucky, Lax, and Remy are all adorable!!!!!!  I especially love it when I see pics that capture that look of complete love and devotion (Remy), like "Here I am, loving you and will do anything to please you!"


----------



## licforever

Threshold said:
			
		

> Emma, Lucky, Lax, and Remy are all adorable!!!!!!  I especially love it when I see pics that capture that look of complete love and devotion (Remy), like "Here I am, loving you and will do anything to please you!"



I really like this thead, make my day every time I see the pets


----------



## remy12

Threshold said:


> Emma, Lucky, Lax, and Remy are all adorable!!!!!!  I especially love it when I see pics that capture that look of complete love and devotion (Remy), like "Here I am, loving you and will do anything to please you!"



Thank you. What a sweet thing to say. Remy is such a lovebug.........


----------



## advokaitplm

Everyone's pets are so cute! 


Here are my three rascals: Petoskey (Thoroughbred), Layla (Belgian Malinois/Bloodhound), and Mallie (Beagle/Bassett hound)


----------



## Threshold

Your dogs seem to do very well with the horse, and visa versa!  That really takes some training, imho.  I have grabby hands for them all!


----------



## Nikuska

licforever said:
			
		

> Emma, Lucky and Lax






			
				remy12 said:
			
		

> Her name is Remy.






			
				advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Everyone's pets are so cute!
> 
> Here are my three rascals: Petoskey (Thoroughbred), Layla (Belgian Malinois/Bloodhound), and Mallie (Beagle/Bassett hound)



All pets are soo cute!

Advokaitplm, Mallie and Layla look like my Nikuska & Guerlain, they love our bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## licforever

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Everyone's pets are so cute!
> 
> Here are my three rascals: Petoskey (Thoroughbred), Layla (Belgian Malinois/Bloodhound), and Mallie (Beagle/Bassett hound)



So nice to see the animal get along and love each other.


----------



## remy12

advokaitplm said:


> Everyone's pets are so cute!
> 
> 
> Here are my three rascals: Petoskey (Thoroughbred), Layla (Belgian Malinois/Bloodhound), and Mallie (Beagle/Bassett hound)
> 
> View attachment 1952586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952593


 Love that the your dog has his arm around the other. So cute. And your ranch is beautiful.


----------



## remy12

Nikuska said:


> All pets are soo cute!
> 
> Advokaitplm, Mallie and Layla look like my Nikuska & Guerlain, they love our bed



Adorable...............


----------



## advokaitplm

remy12 said:


> Love that the your dog has his arm around the other. So cute. And your ranch is beautiful.



It's not my ranch, I just keep my one horse out there but it IS lovely. So peaceful and serene.  Thanks!


----------



## advokaitplm

licforever said:


> So nice to see the animal get along and love each other.



The smaller dog is still nervous around horses but I'd rather her be that way then chasing them and getting kicked. The two dogs act like mother and daughter more than anything, the bigger and older one Layla treats Mallie like her puppy. 



Threshold said:


> Your dogs seem to do very well with the horse, and visa versa!  That really takes some training, imho.  I have grabby hands for them all!



Don't offer that on a day when they're being naughty or I might take you up on that! 



Nikuska said:


> All pets are soo cute!
> 
> Advokaitplm, Mallie and Layla look like my Nikuska & Guerlain, they love our bed



AWHHH!!! Is the one in the back a beagle too? 
They are both so precious!  And all three of mine are SPOILED rotten, like absolutely awful about it too.


----------



## MissChiara

basia.b said:
			
		

> my "little" boy....



Wow...He is so beautiful...love!


----------



## MissChiara

Nikuska said:
			
		

> All pets are soo cute!
> 
> Advokaitplm, Mallie and Layla look like my Nikuska & Guerlain, they love our bed



relax!


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

My sweeties  Maro & Rex


----------



## misstrine85

My baby relacing in the (wet!) shower


----------



## lazeny

This is Deedee after a visit to the Vet and Groomers. She was very stressed.


----------



## Michele26

Aww Deedee looks so out of it.  Have any pictures of happier times?


----------



## lazeny

Michele26 said:


> Aww Deedee looks so out of it.  Have any pictures of happier times?



She absolutely hates going to the Vet and to get professionally groomed. But I have a lot of pictures (like thousands lol ) of her in all sorts of moods. Like these.... Though I think she probably just hates her new hair cut


----------



## lazeny

Okay, shots of her in a good mood in her summer cut


----------



## Dancechika24

lazeny said:


> She absolutely hates going to the Vet and to get professionally groomed. But I have a lot of pictures (like thousands lol ) of her in all sorts of moods. Like these.... Though I think she probably just hates her new hair cut





lazeny said:


> Okay, shots of her in a good mood in her summer cut



OMG what a cutie..i love her longer haircut! Her tongue is so long!


----------



## Sweetpea83

OnceUponAShoe said:


> My sweeties  Maro & Rex



Gorgeous dogs..



misstrine85 said:


> My baby relacing in the (wet!) shower



Too cute!


lazeny said:


> This is Deedee after a visit to the Vet and Groomers. She was very stressed.



Poor baby..


----------



## Nikuska

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> AWHHH!!! Is the one in the back a beagle too?
> They are both so precious!  And all three of mine are SPOILED rotten, like absolutely awful about it too.



Yes, it's beagle. But he loves to eat, so now looks bit like basset


----------



## jailnurse93

Twinkle  adopted in 2006, was a stray.  Sammy, adopted 2010, was an abuse case...came from a hoarder.



Scrappy is a cute little chi/beagle, came into the shelter as a stray.  She was a mess, so overrun with fleas that she was anemic!  Her owner came to claim her a few days later but refused to pay the small pick up fee--said the dog was not worth it!  Now this is a dog that he had for 14 years!  One's man's trash is another's treasure, oh I love my lil girl Scrappy!

All were adopted from the shelter that I volunteer at.  All are seniors; that is all that I adopt----SENIOR PETS ARE THE BEST!!!


----------



## jailnurse93

licforever said:


> Emma, Lucky and Lax
> 
> View attachment 1952095



I have a kitty named Lucky that looks somewhat like that!  Oh, dogs look so somber in those cone collars, don't they?  Oh, I do love him though!  I love those grey-muzzled dogs so very much!


----------



## bnjj

jailnurse93 said:


> View attachment 1962664
> 
> Twinkle  adopted in 2006, was a stray.  Sammy, adopted 2010, was an abuse case...came from a hoarder.
> 
> View attachment 1962667
> 
> Scrappy is a cute little chi/beagle, came into the shelter as a stray.  She was a mess, so overrun with fleas that she was anemic!  Her owner came to claim her a few days later but refused to pay the small pick up fee--said the dog was not worth it!  Now this is a dog that he had for 14 years!  One's man's trash is another's treasure, oh I love my lil girl Scrappy!
> 
> All were adopted from the shelter that I volunteer at.  All are seniors; that is all that I adopt----SENIOR PETS ARE THE BEST!!!



Awww, they are all so sweet.  So glad they got forever homes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jailnurse93 said:


> View attachment 1962664
> 
> Twinkle  adopted in 2006, was a stray.  Sammy, adopted 2010, was an abuse case...came from a hoarder.
> 
> View attachment 1962667
> 
> Scrappy is a cute little chi/beagle, came into the shelter as a stray.  She was a mess, so overrun with fleas that she was anemic!  Her owner came to claim her a few days later but refused to pay the small pick up fee--said the dog was not worth it!  Now this is a dog that he had for 14 years!  One's man's trash is another's treasure, oh I love my lil girl Scrappy!
> 
> All were adopted from the shelter that I volunteer at.  All are seniors; that is all that I adopt----SENIOR PETS ARE THE BEST!!!



Cuties!


----------



## lazeny

jailnurse93 said:


> View attachment 1962664
> 
> Twinkle  adopted in 2006, was a stray.  Sammy, adopted 2010, was an abuse case...came from a hoarder.
> 
> View attachment 1962667
> 
> Scrappy is a cute little chi/beagle, came into the shelter as a stray.  She was a mess, so overrun with fleas that she was anemic!  Her owner came to claim her a few days later but refused to pay the small pick up fee--said the dog was not worth it!  Now this is a dog that he had for 14 years!  One's man's trash is another's treasure, oh I love my lil girl Scrappy!
> 
> All were adopted from the shelter that I volunteer at.  All are seniors; that is all that I adopt----SENIOR PETS ARE THE BEST!!!



Your dogs all look sweet and beautiful, and very much love. And you're absolutely right. Senior dogs are the best


----------



## arfmsu

Threshold said:


> Awwww Mitzi and Luna are too cute!  I have a Luna, too!



Thank you! I just saw this now - your Luna is adorable! I love the way she is laying on the couch!


----------



## Threshold

arfmsu said:


> Thank you! I just saw this now - your Luna is adorable! I love the way she is laying on the couch!



Thanks!  Yes, she's an excellent couch potato.


----------



## jailnurse93

Leo was abandoned on a very rural road and found by a farmer who happend see him wandering with his short little corgi legs or he surely would have perished as a stray...The farmer told us at the shelter that he noticed a red pick up truck earlier that day so he suspected he was dumped, I mean this dog was left out in nowhere, only one farm.  How could someone have a nice friend this long and leave him to suffer and die like that?  He was about 16 years old and deaf; I adopted him and named him Leo.  I figured he would live about 6 months or so but he was with me for over 4 years; he passed 2 years ago.  Oh, I ADORED this little dog!  You could tell that he was pampered in his life before he was with me....what happened that he was being dumped out in woods?  Did an elderly owner pass away?  Did his family think old dogs want to 'go off and die'? (HUGE MYTH, they usually get disoriented and get lost, your senior dog wants to die with YOU)  Oh, I wish some of our strays at the shelter could tell their stories!  But here is little Leo in his Santa sweater, he was about 18.   Corgi/Beagle


----------



## licforever

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Leo was abandoned on a very rural road and found by a farmer who happend see him wandering with his short little corgi legs or he surely would have perished as a stray...The farmer told us at the shelter that he noticed a red pick up truck earlier that day so he suspected he was dumped, I mean this dog was left out in nowhere, only one farm.  How could someone have a nice friend this long and leave him to suffer and die like that?  He was about 16 years old and deaf; I adopted him and named him Leo.  I figured he would live about 6 months or so but he was with me for over 4 years; he passed 2 years ago.  Oh, I ADORED this little dog!  You could tell that he was pampered in his life before he was with me....what happened that he was being dumped out in woods?  Did an elderly owner pass away?  Did his family think old dogs want to 'go off and die'? (HUGE MYTH, they usually get disoriented and get lost, your senior dog wants to die with YOU)  Oh, I wish some of our strays at the shelter could tell their stories!  But here is little Leo in his Santa sweater, he was about 18.   Corgi/Beagle



God bless you, it's such a nice thing you did, I did adopt my Lax ( now is our cat) he was dumped and injured we took him in and treated him..now he is the nicest cat,  thank you for sharing Leo with us..I hope many people who about to buy a dog for Christmas present to someone to read this, as to have a pet is such a big commitment.


----------



## Nikuska

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Leo was abandoned on a very rural road and found by a farmer who happend see him wandering with his short little corgi legs or he surely would have perished as a stray...The farmer told us at the shelter that he noticed a red pick up truck earlier that day so he suspected he was dumped, I mean this dog was left out in nowhere, only one farm.  How could someone have a nice friend this long and leave him to suffer and die like that?  He was about 16 years old and deaf; I adopted him and named him Leo.  I figured he would live about 6 months or so but he was with me for over 4 years; he passed 2 years ago.  Oh, I ADORED this little dog!  You could tell that he was pampered in his life before he was with me....what happened that he was being dumped out in woods?  Did an elderly owner pass away?  Did his family think old dogs want to 'go off and die'? (HUGE MYTH, they usually get disoriented and get lost, your senior dog wants to die with YOU)  Oh, I wish some of our strays at the shelter could tell their stories!  But here is little Leo in his Santa sweater, he was about 18.   Corgi/Beagle



So sweet!


----------



## rainbowrose

jailnurse93 said:


> Leo was abandoned on a very rural road and found by a farmer who happend see him wandering with his short little corgi legs or he surely would have perished as a stray...The farmer told us at the shelter that he noticed a red pick up truck earlier that day so he suspected he was dumped, I mean this dog was left out in nowhere, only one farm.  How could someone have a nice friend this long and leave him to suffer and die like that?  He was about 16 years old and deaf; I adopted him and named him Leo.  I figured he would live about 6 months or so but he was with me for over 4 years; he passed 2 years ago.  Oh, I ADORED this little dog!  You could tell that he was pampered in his life before he was with me....what happened that he was being dumped out in woods?  Did an elderly owner pass away?  Did his family think old dogs want to 'go off and die'? (HUGE MYTH, they usually get disoriented and get lost, your senior dog wants to die with YOU)  Oh, I wish some of our strays at the shelter could tell their stories!  But here is little Leo in his Santa sweater, he was about 18.   Corgi/Beagle
> 
> View attachment 1964034



Aww he was a cutie! That was good of you to take him. I definitely can't understand how people can dump dogs like that


----------



## bucha

This is my hedgehog Chouquette. I adopted her when she was 11 months old. I was supposed to adopt a younger hedgehog but it was so grumpy and obese. Then the breeder showed me Chouquette and she was so sociable and gentle I couldn't resist. It turned out that the breeder wanted to sell Chouquette because she was too small to breed. Since then we've been very happy together.

Here she is in her Halloween costume.


----------



## licforever

bucha said:
			
		

> This is my hedgehog Chouquette. I adopted her when she was 11 months old. I was supposed to adopt a younger hedgehog but it was so grumpy and obese. Then the breeder showed me Chouquette and she was so sociable and gentle I couldn't resist. It turned out that the breeder wanted to sell Chouquette because she was too small to breed. Since then we've been very happy together.
> 
> Here she is in her Halloween costume.



Wow she is cute, can you tell us what she normally eat, and her routine..


----------



## Sweetpea83

bucha said:


> This is my hedgehog Chouquette. I adopted her when she was 11 months old. I was supposed to adopt a younger hedgehog but it was so grumpy and obese. Then the breeder showed me Chouquette and she was so sociable and gentle I couldn't resist. It turned out that the breeder wanted to sell Chouquette because she was too small to breed. Since then we've been very happy together.
> 
> Here she is in her Halloween costume.



So cute..


----------



## bucha

licforever said:


> Wow she is cute, can you tell us what she normally eat, and her routine..





Sweetpea83 said:


> So cute..



Thanks! She usually eats low-fat kitten food. Although she is supposed to eat veggies and some fruits, she hates them all and spits them out after one tasting... But she loves yogurt, ice cream and cheese, which are things she shouldn't eat! 

Her routine is simple. She wakes up at 8:30-9 pm to play with me or to continue sleeping and purring in my hands. Then she goes back in her cage at 10:30-11 and eats and drinks. When she's ready, she will run like crazy in her cage and in her wheel for the rest of the night until 5-6 am. I know because I can sometimes hear the noise in the middle of the night (I don't close my bedroom's door just for that and to make sure she's doing fine). Then she sleeps all day long.


----------



## Threshold

bucha said:


> Thanks! She usually eats low-fat kitten food. Although she is supposed to eat veggies and some fruits, she hates them all and spits them out after one tasting... But she loves yogurt, ice cream and cheese, which are things she shouldn't eat!
> 
> Her routine is simple. She wakes up at 8:30-9 pm to play with me or to continue sleeping and purring in my hands. Then she goes back in her cage at 10:30-11 and eats and drinks. When she's ready, she will run like crazy in her cage and in her wheel for the rest of the night until 5-6 am. I know because I can sometimes hear the noise in the middle of the night (I don't close my bedroom's door just for that and to make sure she's doing fine). Then she sleeps all day long.



I just love the little four-leggeds!  Sooooo adorable.  You're a lucky human!


----------



## licforever

bucha said:
			
		

> Thanks! She usually eats low-fat kitten food. Although she is supposed to eat veggies and some fruits, she hates them all and spits them out after one tasting... But she loves yogurt, ice cream and cheese, which are things she shouldn't eat!
> 
> Her routine is simple. She wakes up at 8:30-9 pm to play with me or to continue sleeping and purring in my hands. Then she goes back in her cage at 10:30-11 and eats and drinks. When she's ready, she will run like crazy in her cage and in her wheel for the rest of the night until 5-6 am. I know because I can sometimes hear the noise in the middle of the night (I don't close my bedroom's door just for that and to make sure she's doing fine). Then she sleeps all day long.



Amazing...my mother in law said Hedgehog loves pancake, post some more picture of her interesting to see how she eat, or sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 377724

I have two adorable pets, My darling tiny yorkie/poodle mix Mishka, and my beautiful 7 month old kitten Vincent Price. Both were strays that somehow ended up in the park nearby my University apartments so I took them in.






]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These photos describe them almost perfectly! Mishka is a spoiled designer loving dog who'll pick out clothes from his doggy wardrobe for me to put on him whereas Vincent will ignore the expensive purses and go straight to his favorite napping spot - a torn up Trader Joes bag.. what a silly cat!


----------



## shelleymuth

jailnurse93 said:


> View attachment 1962664
> 
> Twinkle  adopted in 2006, was a stray.  Sammy, adopted 2010, was an abuse case...came from a hoarder.
> 
> View attachment 1962667
> 
> Scrappy is a cute little chi/beagle, came into the shelter as a stray.  She was a mess, so overrun with fleas that she was anemic!  Her owner came to claim her a few days later but refused to pay the small pick up fee--said the dog was not worth it!  Now this is a dog that he had for 14 years!  One's man's trash is another's treasure, oh I love my lil girl Scrappy!
> 
> All were adopted from the shelter that I volunteer at.  All are seniors; that is all that I adopt----SENIOR PETS ARE THE BEST!!!



You are the great for adopting these cuties.  I too agree that seniors are best!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

This photo was taken just after I saw Ai stealing a carrot from the rabbit enclosure by reaching right in with her paw. Check the expression!


----------



## Gremlin

shinymagpie said:


> This photo was taken just after I saw Ai stealing a carrot from the rabbit enclosure by reaching right in with her paw. Check the expression!
> View attachment 1968032



Hahaha she is absolutely cute. And guilty.


----------



## aprillsrin

My 4 months old Bichon pup


----------



## Sweetpea83

shinymagpie said:


> This photo was taken just after I saw Ai stealing a carrot from the rabbit enclosure by reaching right in with her paw. Check the expression!
> View attachment 1968032



Uh ohs..hehe!


aprillsrin said:


> My 4 months old Bichon pup


Cute! What's your baby's name?


----------



## kateincali

my japanese chin, ella


----------



## MitzAus

My 2 children 

Chiri - she's a bit of a mixed bag but her mother was a pure British Shorthair which has given her the adorable fat round head.






"Close the blinds, it's too sunny"










Kronos - our little Burmese who my husband chose at a shelter. She was brought in at 10 months old with a litter so her growth was quite stunted. It doesn't look like it in these photos but she's the tiniest little fluff-ball.


----------



## Michele26

*MitzAus*, love the striped tie and the look on their faces in the bathroom.


----------



## miszgenevieve

MitzAus said:
			
		

> My 2 children
> 
> Chiri - she's a bit of a mixed bag but her mother was a pure British Shorthair which has given her the adorable fat round head.
> 
> "Close the blinds, it's too sunny"
> 
> Kronos - our little Burmese who my husband chose at a shelter. She was brought in at 10 months old with a litter so her growth was quite stunted. It doesn't look like it in these photos but she's the tiniest little fluff-ball.


Omg Chiris face looks EXACTLY like my butterball Angel lol. My mom & I have no idea what shes mixed with but she has that adorable fat face too


----------



## Threshold

Ella is soooo cute!  I love Chins!  And the pic of Chiri in the sink is _classic_!  What is with cats and sink/tubs???  Kronos is a beauty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MitzAus said:


> My 2 children
> 
> Chiri - she's a bit of a mixed bag but her mother was a pure British Shorthair which has given her the adorable fat round head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Close the blinds, it's too sunny"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kronos - our little Burmese who my husband chose at a shelter. She was brought in at 10 months old with a litter so her growth was quite stunted. It doesn't look like it in these photos but she's the tiniest little fluff-ball.



They are both really cute!


----------



## brainstorm

Our little guy, Jack, after the present opening session last xmas. Best present ever!


----------



## misstrine85

He's adorable


----------



## Sweetpea83

brainstorm said:


> Our little guy, Jack, after the present opening session last xmas. Best present ever!



What a cutie!


----------



## brainstorm

Thanks! I love him so much! He's been with my boyfriend since he was weeks old and now that my boyfriend is getting gray, so is the dog! Even though he's 11, he's still very energetic and always up to go outside and run around. It's so crazy how an animal can just steal your heart!


----------



## amabie

brainstorm said:


> Our little guy, Jack, after the present opening session last xmas. Best present ever!


Jack is so cute! 

Look into his eyes, I know you find a true friend already.


----------



## Tutu

My afghan girls  The black and tan is my Queen of Sheba, "Kerttu" and the black masked silver puppy is the Princess of Pink, "Lilja"


----------



## Threshold

Jack, Lilja, and Kerttu are _wonderful_!  A friend had afghans, and OMG could they RUN!  And it looked like sped around at 90 miles an hour in a _sitting position_!


----------



## rainbowrose

My new bunny Scarlett.


----------



## karmallory

rainbowrose said:
			
		

> My new bunny Scarlett.



Precious!


----------



## Michele26

rainbowrose said:


> My new bunny Scarlett.


----------



## Threshold

rainbowrose said:


> My new bunny Scarlett.



Ohhhhhh, what a soft little beauty!


----------



## 336

And here comes the guilt trip...


----------



## Jadeite

Sunbathing


----------



## misstrine85

Hangin' out under the christmas tree


----------



## amrx87

Threshold said:


> Too sweet.  Do they like to cuddle together?  How long did it take for them to warm to each other?


Im sorry i didnt respond earlier! I never got the quote alert!

That pic was taken in the aftermath of sandy, so our house was frigid, hence the snuggling. They play chase a lot, and they think abt snuggling when one of them is in this chair they are both obsessed with, but they havent done it yet

It took christmas (meow) about two weeks to adjust to mella


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> Hangin' out under the christmas tree



What a cutie!


----------



## Hanae

This is my sweet chartreux cat )

Love her she's one of a kind.

I rescued her from a breeder who was disposing of her as she was unable to bear kittens .


----------



## Threshold

^Ohhh what a pretty moon face!  Is she blue?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Waiting for some scraps lol


----------



## Hanae

Threshold said:
			
		

> ^Ohhh what a pretty moon face!  Is she blue?



Yes she is )


----------



## Hanae

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Waiting for some scraps lol



Such a cutie )


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanae said:


> This is my sweet chartreux cat )
> 
> Love her she's one of a kind.
> 
> I rescued her from a breeder who was disposing of her as she was unable to bear kittens .



What a pretty cat!


----------



## amber_j

Introducing my 10 month old Tonkinese kitten, Hinata. She's such a sweetie and really playful. She's curled up on my lap as I type having exhausted herself with her catnip toy that was a present from a friend.


----------



## Threshold

Tonkinese and Himalayans are sooooooo beautiful!!!  Hianta sounds like she has landed in a good and loving home.


----------



## amber_j

Threshold said:
			
		

> Tonkinese and Himalayans are sooooooo beautiful!!!  Hianta sounds like she has landed in a good and loving home.



That sweet face does get her out of a lot of trouble... Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Sweetpea83

amber_j said:


> Introducing my 10 month old Tonkinese kitten, Hinata. She's such a sweetie and really playful. She's curled up on my lap as I type having exhausted herself with her catnip toy that was a present from a friend.



Pretty!


----------



## affairoftheart

Here is my boy! 5 years old Shih Tzu. Very hyper kid. He hates DH hugging or kissing me in front of him. He gets jealous. Heh.


----------



## Jadeite

My two Italian greys and a mini Xmas celebration they got a treat.


----------



## Jadeite

amber_j said:
			
		

> Introducing my 10 month old Tonkinese kitten, Hinata. She's such a sweetie and really playful. She's curled up on my lap as I type having exhausted herself with her catnip toy that was a present from a friend.



Wahhhh she's got a very regal bearing.


----------



## fashiontattle

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Here is my boy! 5 years old Shih Tzu. Very hyper kid. He hates DH hugging or kissing me in front of him. He gets jealous. Heh.



Sooooo cute!


----------



## fashiontattle

Here's my pup  him rarely ever cuddly because he always wants to play another shiz tzu


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jadeite said:


> My two Italian greys and a mini Xmas celebration they got a treat.
> 
> View attachment 1999746



Cute!


----------



## amber_j

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Pretty!



Thanks!




			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> Wahhhh she's got a very regal bearing.



Gosh, I'd not really noticed that as I still see her as the little 4 month old kitten I brought home with me in the summer. She does look very composed in that photo.


----------



## Pearlv

Staying warm


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is my new puppy, a 4-1/2 month old American Bully named Hero!!! He is going to be a huge dog! Apparently american bullies are a new breed of dog that were created by cross breeding american pit bull terriers, american bulldogs, and staffordshire terriers. My hubby really wanted this dog and I was kinda like Meh, but as soon as he showed up he stole my heart. He is now my baby! I just got him this little bed and he already thinks hes sexy!


----------



## psulion08

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my new puppy, a 4-1/2 month old American Bully named Hero!!! He is going to be a huge dog! Apparently american bullies are a new breed of dog that were created by cross breeding american pit bull terriers, american bulldogs, and staffordshire terriers. My hubby really wanted this dog and I was kinda like Meh, but as soon as he showed up he stole my heart. He is now my baby! I just got him this little bed and he already thinks hes sexy!



That bottom pic is adorable! He's SEXY and he KNOWS it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my new puppy, a 4-1/2 month old American Bully named Hero!!! He is going to be a huge dog! Apparently american bullies are a new breed of dog that were created by cross breeding american pit bull terriers, american bulldogs, and staffordshire terriers. My hubby really wanted this dog and I was kinda like Meh, but as soon as he showed up he stole my heart. He is now my baby! I just got him this little bed and he already thinks hes sexy!



Cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my new puppy, a 4-1/2 month old American Bully named Hero!!! He is going to be a huge dog! Apparently american bullies are a new breed of dog that were created by cross breeding american pit bull terriers, american bulldogs, and staffordshire terriers. My hubby really wanted this dog and I was kinda like Meh, but as soon as he showed up he stole my heart. He is now my baby! I just got him this little bed and he already thinks hes sexy!



Ahhh! Adorable overload!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Thanks!!!


----------



## DANIELI

My Son's dog Enzo, the beautiful Bernese Mountain dog, he is such a love and so fun!


----------



## DANIELI

My baby girl Gia, Biewer(tri-color yorkie)


----------



## DANIELI

My baby boy Joe, 4lbs. of trouble this one!


----------



## renza

DANIELI said:


> My Son's dog Enzo, the beautiful Bernese Mountain dog, he is such a love and so fun!


What a beautiful dog! I love Bernese Mountain Dogs. They are on my dream list (alongside German Shepherd, Corgi, Great Pyrenees) for if I had a farm, lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*i love doodles! we have one too.
*




scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's our Goldendoodle, *Bailey*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our newest addition, a Hedgehog named, *Brownie*:


----------



## bagchicky

This is my budgie named Ollie


----------



## bagchicky

I'm so jealous of all you hedgehog owners - they are super cute!!!!


----------



## Melissat765

My Bengal cat Prada


----------



## shinymagpie

Sometimes, we just need a little more of something.


----------



## Threshold

^What beautiful Shibas (?) !!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Threshold said:


> ^What beautiful Shibas (?) !!!



Yes they are Shibas. almost... Their mother was a Shiba but their dads were something else. They were pound puppies.


----------



## Threshold

shinymagpie said:


> Yes they are Shibas. almost... Their mother was a Shiba but their dads were something else. They were pound puppies.



They look so cute, curled up in almost the same pose, nearly identical.  Little Japanese _fox dogs_.  I love them!


----------



## missnicoleeee

My view right now... Lol


----------



## KrystalLauren

Biscuit, and his cousin Bukey


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute!


----------



## kenzibray

Mischa, our new Dalmatian puppy. She's 9 weeks old.


----------



## Threshold

Mischa is one _gorgeous _little girl !!!!!  She has a sweet face.  Is she good tempered?


----------



## kenzibray

Threshold said:


> Mischa is one gorgeous little girl !!!!!  She has a sweet face.  Is she good tempered?



Thank you. She's doing pretty well. The first week we had her she slept a lot and was just a big cuddle bug. 

Now she's getting in the rambunctious puppy mode and is a big ball of energy!! 

But she's a good dog. Extremely smart !!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kenzibray said:


> Mischa, our new Dalmatian puppy. She's 9 weeks old.



What a cutie..


----------



## Hatfield1313

First up my little princess and love of my life, Minnie. She's almost 5, a brindle and fawn Chihuahua:

















And then Muffin, my Maltese who's just over two... He's a little.... "Special" lol


----------



## miu miu1

kenzibray said:


> Mischa, our new Dalmatian puppy. She's 9 weeks old.



Mischa is adorable


----------



## miu miu1

Sleeping while watching a movie


----------



## advokaitplm

kenzibray said:


> Mischa, our new Dalmatian puppy. She's 9 weeks old.



OMG, she is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## misstrine85

Look up in the shower "where does the water come from?!"


----------



## Michele26

misstrine85 said:


> Look up in the shower "where does the water come from?!"



So precious.


----------



## Ornka

my girl, Audy
she loves playing hide and seek XD


----------



## Threshold

^Audy is a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## karmallory

Meet Kimbo! My dear brother just adopted this little German Shepard puppy. He is only 3 weeks old, so he has to stay with his mommy for a while longer. He is learning to walk still! Such a sweet baby.


----------



## remy12

Ornka said:


> my girl, Audy
> she loves playing hide and seek XD



What a beauty. I have a male siberian. He is so sweet and just a lovebug.


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> Look up in the shower "where does the water come from?!"



Cute!



Ornka said:


> my girl, Audy
> she loves playing hide and seek XD



Great photo..



karmallory said:


> Meet Kimbo! My dear brother just adopted this little German Shepard puppy. He is only 3 weeks old, so he has to stay with his mommy for a while longer. He is learning to walk still! Such a sweet baby.



Adorable.


----------



## Ornka

remy12 said:


> What a beauty. I have a male siberian. He is so sweet and just a lovebug.



yessss, a siberian is another kind of love magnet


----------



## Necromancer

Great pics everyone.


----------



## jen_sparro

Our latest addition to the family is Archie, our yellow lab. This is him at 3.5wks old, he comes home with us in late March


----------



## Theren

My fifteen year old Siamese Persian mix


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> Our latest addition to the family is Archie, our yellow lab. This is him at 3.5wks old, he comes home with us in late March



What a cutie!



Theren said:


> My fifteen year old Siamese Persian mix
> 
> View attachment 2075750



Fifteen? Wow! Pretty cat!


----------



## Theren

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> Fifteen? Wow! Pretty cat!



Yeah shes an old gal but shes still kicking pretty well


----------



## leasul2003

^^ She's a cutie.


----------



## bcbgurl19

Here's Whitney my four month old Tibetan Spaniel.


----------



## Threshold

The pic is a little crunchy, but here's my Mantle Great Dane, Luna, in full belly-rub bliss...


----------



## misstrine85

Threshold said:


> The pic is a little crunchy, but here's my Mantle Great Dane, Luna, in full belly-rub bliss...



Aw, pure love!


----------



## misstrine85

bcbgurl19 said:


> Here's Whitney my four month old Tibetan Spaniel.



So cute


----------



## jen_sparro

This is Mufasa (Mu), our two month old Leonberger, he arrives from New Zealand this friday, cannot wait to bury my face in his fluffy fur


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> This is Mufasa (Mu), our two month old Leonberger, he arrives from New Zealand this friday, cannot wait to bury my face in his fluffy fur



Awww Jen


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Awww Jen



He's a cutie right?  Between him and Archie (our labrador puppy) we're going to be swamped with cuddles!


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> He's a cutie right?  Between him and Archie (our labrador puppy) we're going to be swamped with cuddles!



He's sooo adorable! Can't wait to see pics of him and Archie together


----------



## Threshold

jen_sparro said:


> This is Mufasa (Mu), our two month old Leonberger, he arrives from New Zealand this friday, cannot wait to bury my face in his fluffy fur



Okay...  getting flight arrangements to join in the fluffy fur face-burying.  And it looks very much like this has been Mu's plan all along.


----------



## Love4MK

jen_sparro said:


> This is Mufasa (Mu), our two month old Leonberger, he arrives from New Zealand this friday, cannot wait to bury my face in his fluffy fur



What a face!  Enjoy your fluffy fur face time!


----------



## jeszica

Taken during Chinese New Year 

This is Cookie, he is 15 years old





This is Scrabby Doo, he is 8 years old


----------



## Threshold

jeszica said:


> Taken during Chinese New Year
> 
> This is Cookie, he is 15 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scrabby Doo, he is 8 years old



What beautiful, healthy, happy little fur-fluffs!  Love that they have "cuties" in the pics for the New Year celebration!


----------



## celticqueen

Here we have the extremely handsome Mr Oscar aged 5 months my beautiful Bedlington Terrier.


----------



## Threshold

celticqueen said:


> Here we have the extremely handsome Mr Oscar aged 5 months my beautiful Bedlington Terrier.



What a darlin'!  And I LOVE it when they strike that "play" pose.  Oscar is just tooooo cute!


----------



## jen_sparro

Archie at 6wks old, only two more weeks till we take him home


----------



## Threshold

^Archie...  What a happy smile!!  So much love in that face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> Archie at 6wks old, only two more weeks till we take him home



Oh my goodness..what a cutie!


----------



## Myrkur

jen_sparro said:


> This is Mufasa (Mu), our two month old Leonberger, he arrives from New Zealand this friday, cannot wait to bury my face in his fluffy fur



AWW so adorable


----------



## Myrkur

jen_sparro said:


> Archie at 6wks old, only two more weeks till we take him home



omygosh you adorable little ball of fur


----------



## Myrkur

Ornka said:


> my girl, Audy
> she loves playing hide and seek XD



she is beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

karmallory said:


> Meet Kimbo! My dear brother just adopted this little German Shepard puppy. He is only 3 weeks old, so he has to stay with his mommy for a while longer. He is learning to walk still! Such a sweet baby.



aww, he looks like baby kenta


----------



## Myrkur

Melissat765 said:


> View attachment 2031836
> 
> 
> My Bengal cat Prada



I love bengals   prada looks really in her element up there with the plant hahaha


----------



## Myrkur

kenta's new shoes hehhe


----------



## Love.CoCo

Meet Bear and Bella. My rescues.  Bear is an Alaskan Klee Kai and Bella is a Chihuahua. 

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...65804703425_1826010915_n_zpsf35cd290.jpg.html

We all know who wears the fur in the house. :giggles:


----------



## princesskiwi2




----------



## jen_sparro

Our 10wk old Leonberger Mufasa arrived on thursday! This was him this morning with his favourite thing on earth, his water bowl  Leonbergers LOVE water.


----------



## karmallory

Myrkur said:


> aww, he looks like baby kenta


So cute! They grow too fast, don't they?


----------



## miu miu1

jen_sparro said:


> Our 10wk old Leonberger Mufasa arrived on thursday! This was him this morning with his favourite thing on earth, his water bowl  Leonbergers LOVE water.



So adorable!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Pauly after doing his favorite thing, playing fetch the ball


----------



## Threshold

jen_sparro said:


> Our 10wk old Leonberger Mufasa arrived on thursday! This was him this morning with his favourite thing on earth, his water bowl  Leonbergers LOVE water.



Do I see a wading pool in his future?


----------



## Candice0985

Threshold said:


> Do I see a wading pool in his future?



better buy a horse trough! my dad has a male Newfoundlander and he's broken a few wading pools  and he had to buy a trough because they're a bit more solid!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> Our 10wk old Leonberger Mufasa arrived on thursday! This was him this morning with his favourite thing on earth, his water bowl  Leonbergers LOVE water.



Cutie!


----------



## jen_sparro

Threshold said:


> Do I see a wading pool in his future?





Candice0985 said:


> better buy a horse trough! my dad has a male Newfoundlander and he's broken a few wading pools  and he had to buy a trough because they're a bit more solid!!



Hehe, we bought him a plastic shell wading pool for him (he's bouncing around in it as I type), and we're lucky that we have a pool in our backyard which he'll be using (I imagine) when he's older


----------



## nascar fan

Melissat765 said:


> View attachment 2031836
> 
> 
> My Bengal cat Prada


wow!  what a beautiful animal!


----------



## thundercloud

Our 3.5 year old mixed breed "puppy" whom we absolutely ADORE. In one of the pics, she's sleeping on 2 of her beds at the same time (yes, she's spoiled!)


----------



## Threshold

^Awwwwwwww!!!  What name goes with that sweet face???


----------



## thundercloud

Threshold said:


> ^Awwwwwwww!!!  What name goes with that sweet face???



Her name is Lexi. she still acts like a big puppy. *love* her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lexi is adorable..


----------



## thundercloud

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lexi is adorable..


thank you, sweetpea and threshold! not that i'm biased about her cuteness at all...LOL.


----------



## MissChiara

My 10 years old English Setter:
Laika 
...wearing sunglasses!


...out in the garden!


...relax!


----------



## fufu

They are all so adorable. After I sort out my pictures, I will post my two beloved pets rabbits.


----------



## fufu

amrx87 said:


> These are my rescued furkids!!!
> 
> Christmas (our orange purrincess) just turned 2. We got her from a municipal shelter and we found out that she had distemper after the fact.... That was rough, but a week in the isolation building at the vet's and she was all better!! The first food she ate was chicken baby food. When her vet called me i pulled in to this valero station to take the call and everytime i drive by there i smile
> 
> Carmella is our most recent addition, shes 6 months old now and we have no idea what she is (i told my cousin i was going to gt one of those pet dna kits from amazon and now i cant escape the maury jokes ) We get pitbull a lot so we think shes a very petite pit mix. Shes s crazy color- people call her blue point, and her skin under her fur is actually grey blue. She got pneumonia a few days after we adopted her so that was another trip to the vet. I was freaking out the entire time because they thought that mella had distemper just like christmas had- she didnt thank god. when she came home i had to give her all different kinds of meds when she finally, and i even had to give her meds in a nebulizer three times a day, which was really overwhelming for me but we made it.
> 
> At one of mellas follow ups i was talking about christmas and how well the two of them were getting along and my vet was like omg youre christmas' mom too! She still remember christmas from when she was sick two years ago, and shes not even christmas' primary doctor!! Such sweeties
> 
> Anyway!!! I love these furkids- theyre awesome little lovebundles



They look so sweet together


----------



## MissChiara

Shila,my other dog!
3 yrs English Setter!
...sleeping!


...playing!


...my 2 beauty together!


----------



## MissChiara

I took this pictures,makes me smile...!
We washed toys today,ha ha!


Happy Easter!


----------



## mimilynn




----------



## Sweetpea83

MissChiara-your babies are adorable!
mimilyn-gorgeous cat!


----------



## MissChiara

SweetPea83 many thanks,you're so kind!


----------



## MissChiara

mimilynn said:


> View attachment 2121450
> View attachment 2121451



Wow,the eyes of your kitty...so beautiful!


----------



## Frivole88

our baby yorkie Sam playing in the snow


----------



## cbtg818

Our 3 Chihuahuas, Daisy will be 6 shes the white one. Gomez is brown and white, he's a little over one, and Brownie the brown one lol, is almost one. 
Also Titus our Great Dane/ German Shepard mix pictured asleep when he was only 4 months old


----------



## angel143

My baby Twitch


----------



## Nemirel

this has been a fun thread!  Here are some of mine:

Kitty on the left: Omie (mix)
Kitty on the right: Simba (siamese)

Dog on left:  Violet (pit bull)
Dog on right:  Drogo (dogo argentino)


----------



## Sweetpea83

angel143 said:


> My baby Twitch



Cutie!


----------



## hanagirl

Yorkie: Chanel 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Chihuahua: Tiffany 



Toy Poodle: Mimi


----------



## MissChiara

cbtg818 said:


> Our 3 Chihuahuas, Daisy will be 6 shes the white one. Gomez is brown and white, he's a little over one, and Brownie the brown one lol, is almost one.
> Also Titus our Great Dane/ German Shepard mix pictured asleep when he was only 4 months old



So sweet


----------



## MissChiara

angel143 said:


> My baby Twitch


So cute!


----------



## MissChiara

Nemirel said:


> this has been a fun thread!  Here are some of mine:
> 
> Kitty on the left: Omie (mix)
> Kitty on the right: Simba (siamese)
> 
> Dog on left:  Violet (pit bull)
> Dog on right:  Drogo (dogo argentino)



Beautiful!


----------



## MissChiara

hanagirl said:


> Yorkie: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129619
> 
> 
> Chihuahua: Tiffany
> View attachment 2129629
> 
> 
> Toy Poodle: Mimi
> View attachment 2129630



Love them all!


----------



## Georgiette

MissChiara said:


> I took this pictures,makes me smile...!
> We washed toys today,ha ha!
> View attachment 2121436
> 
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 2121437



Your dogs are so sweet and beautiful!!


----------



## Georgiette

mimilynn said:


> View attachment 2121450
> View attachment 2121451



Your cat is absolutely marvellous!!


----------



## MissChiara

Thanx Georgiette!


----------



## twin-fun

Cooter, a total POS dog: *P*iece *O*f *S*hih Tzu, but I love him and he loves me! Found wandering along a major road, he was supposed to be yet another foster dog...


----------



## twin-fun

And here are my other furry friends! Adopted as well because they all have _issues_: Max, a show dog reject because he didn't make the height requirement for a Golden Retriever and Ruby, banished to the backyard as a y and now suffering from major separation anxiety. Oh well, love them all. And we just got another foster dog in.


----------



## Michele26

Beautiful family you have.

Ruby was banished to the backyard as a "y," what does that mean?


----------



## twin-fun

Michele26 said:


> Beautiful family you have.
> 
> Ruby was banished to the backyard as a "y," what does that mean?



Oops, that should read "puppy", lol!


----------



## 336

Doinghis best mommy impression


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Shadow (the white one, passed on 1.13.2013) and Delta


----------



## Michele26

Sorry about Shadow, he looked so loved.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Michele26 said:


> Sorry about Shadow, he looked so loved.


He was spoiled rotten.


----------



## Nemirel

twin-fun said:


> Adopted as well because they all have _issues_:


We ended up adopting Drogo because he's deaf and he lacks impulse control.  We ended up keeping Lucy because no one wanted to adopt her due to her breed.  So much for fostering!


----------



## MissChiara

sweetlilwolf said:


> Shadow (the white one, passed on 1.13.2013) and Delta



&#10084;Shadow...


----------



## MissChiara

twin-fun said:


> And here are my other furry friends! Adopted as well because they all have _issues_: Max, a show dog reject because he didn't make the height requirement for a Golden Retriever and Ruby, banished to the backyard as a y and now suffering from major separation anxiety. Oh well, love them all. And we just got another foster dog in.



It's beautiful,this is love!


----------



## MissChiara

Nemirel said:


> We ended up adopting Drogo because he's deaf and he lacks impulse control.  We ended up keeping Lucy because no one wanted to adopt her due to her breed.  So much for fostering!



They give so much love,they're better (for sure!)than people who didn't want them before!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

MissChiara said:


> &#10084;Shadow...


Thank you honey


----------



## hermes_lemming

Here you go


----------



## Michele26

hermes_lemming said:


> Here you go



Look at that face...  He/she would have me catering to every need.


----------



## MissChiara

hermes_lemming said:


> Here you go



So sweet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

hermes_lemming said:


> Here you go



Cute!


----------



## psulion08

Our adopted beagle mix, Cooper.


----------



## Jadeite

Aww cooper has such a darling expression.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Thank you, everyone.  This little furball really is a joy in my life.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Here is another one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2139779
> 
> 
> Our adopted beagle mix, Cooper.



Cooper is a cutie!


----------



## misstrine85

My little darling


----------



## MissChiara

misstrine85 said:


> My little darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145859



Your kitty is a beauty!


----------



## Threshold

misstrine85 said:


> My little darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145859



Oh I can e_ven hear _the purrrrrrrrrrrr!  What's your little darling's name?


----------



## Sweetpea83

misstrine85 said:


> My little darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145859



Gorgeous...


----------



## 336

Hey mom, I'm going to keep you warm tonight. Love this boy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..


----------



## misstrine85

Find my kitty, she's hiding


----------



## misstrine85

MissChiara said:


> Your kitty is a beauty!



Thank you


----------



## misstrine85

Threshold said:


> Oh I can e_ven hear _the purrrrrrrrrrrr!  What's your little darling's name?



Her name is Gunnar. It's actully a male name, but that's a looong story  and yeah, she were purrrring at the time the pic was taken


----------



## misstrine85

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous...



Thank you


----------



## misstrine85

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2139779
> 
> 
> Our adopted beagle mix, Cooper.



Awww so cute


----------



## misstrine85

336 said:


> Hey mom, I'm going to keep you warm tonight. Love this boy!
> View attachment 2148062



He looks so sweet and cuddly


----------



## misstrine85

hermes_lemming said:


> Here is another one.



The most adorable eyes *melting*


----------



## Candice0985

misstrine85 said:


> My little darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145859



she's so cute! her little mouth is adorable, she looks like she could just open her mouth and talk!


----------



## Amazona

Here are my sweethearts Lenni (R) and Domino (L). They are orange-winged amazons, both male and aged 7 and 3 yrs. Mind you, this pic was taken a year back when we were still tackling Lenni's beak issues. He had some overgrowth to the right side of his beak when I got him in Dec. '11. Now the trouble is behind us and with zero visits to the vet's!  Just a little guidance in the right direction and Lenni finally learned what his beak is for - chewing and destroying things! 
Right now I have two of my friend's conures living with me, she's currently in Costa Rica for a few months and she trusted her babies in my care. Funny little birds, but won't compare to my dynamic duo...all the birds are fully flighted so it's a full-on circus every time you turn around.
Love my boys


----------



## airyfairy76

My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her


----------



## hermes_lemming

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her



OMG, she is absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## airyfairy76

hermes_lemming said:


> OMG, she is absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations.



Thank you - she is the new love of my life


----------



## hanagirl

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her



Awww look at that face! Love that she can sit down like a human! Haha! So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her



So freaking cute!!


----------



## MissChiara

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her



She is so beautiful and sweet!


----------



## Threshold

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her



Lottie is adorable!  What a lovely, sweet little spirit!


----------



## vanilje

Amazona said:


> Here are my sweethearts Lenni (R) and Domino (L). They are orange-winged amazons, both male and aged 7 and 3 yrs. Mind you, this pic was taken a year back when we were still tackling Lenni's beak issues. He had some overgrowth to the right side of his beak when I got him in Dec. '11. Now the trouble is behind us and with zero visits to the vet's!  Just a little guidance in the right direction and Lenni finally learned what his beak is for - chewing and destroying things!
> Right now I have two of my friend's conures living with me, she's currently in Costa Rica for a few months and she trusted her babies in my care. Funny little birds, but won't compare to my dynamic duo...all the birds are fully flighted so it's a full-on circus every time you turn around.
> Love my boys



They are very pretty!


----------



## thundercloud

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her


awwww, she's ADORABLE!!! congratulations on your new pup!


----------



## sodapop21

Tigresse my lovely dog (it means tigress in French)


----------



## sodapop21

last pic of my dog


----------



## georgina070771

My boy Milo


----------



## Nectarine25

Here are my sweeties, Ella (grey) and Jade (b&w). They are siblings I adopted from a shelter and almost a year old now.


----------



## Nectarine25

airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her



awwww, what a cutie!


----------



## Nectarine25

georgina070771 said:


> View attachment 2169204
> 
> My boy Milo



well doesn't he look coy


----------



## Threshold

Ella and Jade are darling!!!


----------



## sodapop21

Georgina  your milo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nectarine25 said:


> Here are my sweeties, Ella (grey) and Jade (b&w). They are siblings I adopted from a shelter and almost a year old now.



Cuties!


----------



## bnjj

sodapop21 said:


> last pic of my dog


 
Awww, what a little sweetie.  



Nectarine25 said:


> Here are my sweeties, Ella (grey) and Jade (b&w). They are siblings I adopted from a shelter and almost a year old now.


 
Cute kitties!



Amazona said:


> Here are my sweethearts Lenni (R) and Domino (L). They are orange-winged amazons, both male and aged 7 and 3 yrs. Mind you, this pic was taken a year back when we were still tackling Lenni's beak issues. He had some overgrowth to the right side of his beak when I got him in Dec. '11. Now the trouble is behind us and with zero visits to the vet's!  Just a little guidance in the right direction and Lenni finally learned what his beak is for - chewing and destroying things!
> Right now I have two of my friend's conures living with me, she's currently in Costa Rica for a few months and she trusted her babies in my care. Funny little birds, but won't compare to my dynamic duo...all the birds are fully flighted so it's a full-on circus every time you turn around.
> Love my boys


 
Gorgeous birds.  I'd love to have a bird.



airyfairy76 said:


> My 15 week old baby girl, Lottie, an English cocker spamiel.  I waited nearly 30 years to be able to have her


 
 Oh so sweet.


----------



## agathagirl1014

6 yrs old american cockers. she is youngest daughter in our family


----------



## photogirl2

Anny {top} & Dante {bottom}


----------



## rainbowrose

My new rescue puppy Jake getting ready to go outside to bed!!


----------



## Nectarine25

rainbowrose said:


> My new rescue puppy Jake getting ready to go outside to bed!!



Aww, he has pajamas


----------



## Michele26

rainbowrose said:


> My new rescue puppy Jake getting ready to go outside to bed!!



He sleeps outside?


----------



## Threshold

rainbowrose said:


> My new rescue puppy Jake getting ready to go outside to bed!!



Awwwwww...  He has that puppy look of uncertainty. _Sleep _outside?  Isn't it winter in Australia?  I see he has a jacket, but BRRRRRR on baby-bones!.


----------



## Michele26

Threshold said:


> Awwwwww...  He has that puppy look of uncertainty. *Sleep outside?  Isn't it winter in Australia? * I see he has a jacket, but BRRRRRR on baby-bones!.



Maybe that's why he looks so sad.


----------



## Amazona

bnjj said:


> Gorgeous birds.  I'd love to have a bird.


Thanks!  They are a load of work and very expensive to get - I've spent around 10K on my hobby in under 4 yrs and they occupy a half of my 2-room apartment so I pay extra 300  every month for their room, basically - but they really are a joy to have around. Never mind the noise and the mess and the bites. You probably have to be a bit crazy to get a pet like that, but I'm loving it!


----------



## Amazona

vanilje said:


> They are very pretty!


Thank you, they are my pride & joy those two!


----------



## Gunarin

http://postimg.org/image/qfh80v77z/


----------



## Gunarin




----------



## ninakt

Our ridgeback Elli and the ocicats.
Its never quiet and lonely with them
Cats came first to our family and the dog later,lately I have found them all even sleeping in the same bed together which is a nice suprise.


----------



## Michele26

Gunarin said:


>



Awww,


----------



## Michele26

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177479
> View attachment 2177480
> 
> 
> Our ridgeback Elli and the ocicats.
> Its never quiet and lonely with them
> Cats came first to our family and the dog later,lately I have found them all even sleeping in the same bed together which is a nice suprise.



*ninakt*, You have a beautiful little family. Tell us about your gorgeous cats.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177479
> View attachment 2177480
> 
> 
> Our ridgeback Elli and the ocicats.
> Its never quiet and lonely with them
> Cats came first to our family and the dog later,lately I have found them all even sleeping in the same bed together which is a nice suprise.



Cute babies!


----------



## ninakt

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute babies!


 
Thank you Sweetpea83!
It is wonderful to see everyones lovelies here.Besides purses of course


----------



## misstrine85

My parents send me this pic today (she lives with them). My little honey sleeping on my bed. It's hard to tell what is head and what is tail in this big pile of soft fur


----------



## MissChiara

My cat Susi and her 4 little child!




they are 20 days old now!


----------



## MissChiara

Today is the first really sunny and hot day since they are born,it's the first day for them out in the garden!




They are so sweet!


----------



## SCI

My 3 babies...


----------



## Threshold

Awwwww, Susi and her babies are too precious, *MissChiara*!!  And *SCI*, that's a wonderful feline menagerie you have there!


----------



## MissChiara

Threshold said:


> Awwwww, Susi and her babies are too precious, *MissChiara*!!  And *SCI*, that's a wonderful feline menagerie you have there!



Thanks,Yes they really are!
Now we ha a bigger family:2 dogs and 5 kitties!


----------



## MissChiara

SCI said:


> View attachment 2180425
> 
> View attachment 2180426
> View attachment 2180430
> 
> My 3 babies...



How much are they beautiful !


----------



## Sweetpea83

MissChiara said:


> Today is the first really sunny and hot day since they are born,it's the first day for them out in the garden!
> View attachment 2180413
> 
> View attachment 2180414
> 
> They are so sweet!



So cute..


----------



## MissChiara

Sweetpea83 thanks!))


----------



## SCI

MissChiara said:


> How much are they beautiful !



Haha... Good one!!!


----------



## SCI

Threshold said:


> Awwwww, Susi and her babies are too precious, *MissChiara*!!  And *SCI*, that's a wonderful feline menagerie you have there!



Thx thx !!!


----------



## New York City

This morning as I walked into my bathroom to style my hair, I had a little surprise waiting for me in my sink...

10 month old Teddy was drinking from the faucet lol!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is his reaction when he noticed he had been caught


----------



## Sweetpea83

^My cat loves drinking from the tap too..


----------



## ebayBAGS

The love of my life.. Mila the Min Pin


----------



## leasul2003

MissChiara said:


> Today is the first really sunny and hot day since they are born,it's the first day for them out in the garden!
> View attachment 2180413
> 
> View attachment 2180414
> 
> They are so sweet!


 
Can you hear my squee? They are toooooooo adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ebayBAGS said:


> The love of my life.. Mila the Min Pin



Hehe, love the lil outfit...


----------



## MissChiara

leasul2003 said:


> Can you hear my squee? They are toooooooo adorable!



thanks,you're so kind!
Yes, they're!!!I am completely crazy about them!!!


----------



## MissChiara

ebayBAGS said:


> The love of my life.. Mila the Min Pin



Your dog is so cute!


----------



## reganwh

My dog coco sitting on her pillow looking at the birds


----------



## rainbowrose

My puppy with his ducky


----------



## Threshold

rainbowrose said:


> My puppy with his ducky



^Toooooooo sweet!  Name?


----------



## ladyisobel

This is Charlie, my 7 year old Cavalier, and Sonny, my 12 week old French Bulldog


----------



## Momos preloved

Omg 12 weeks, he's sooo cute!


----------



## ladyisobel

He's great, very well behaved...so far !


----------



## poopsie

ladyisobel said:


> This is Charlie, my 7 year old Cavalier, and Sonny, my 12 week old French Bulldog




What cuties!!


----------



## bucha

This is my hedgehog, being curious and exploring the world around her.


----------



## misstrine85

bucha said:


> This is my hedgehog, being curious and exploring the world around her.



That is so adorable. One of my friends have a shelter at home where she takes care of hedgehogs that have been hurt in traffic.


----------



## MissChiara

bucha said:


> This is my hedgehog, being curious and exploring the world around her.



Wow,how cute!


----------



## No Cute

ladyisobel said:


> This is Charlie, my 7 year old Cavalier, and Sonny, my 12 week old French Bulldog



Awww...gorgeous!



bucha said:


> This is my hedgehog, being curious and exploring the world around her.



Love her and her curiosity!  My girl was such a sleeper and didn't have much interest in anything else, but I miss her cute sweetness still, 15 years later.  What is your girl's name?


----------



## Sweetpea83

bucha said:


> This is my hedgehog, being curious and exploring the world around her.



Cute!


----------



## bucha

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute!





MissChiara said:


> Wow,how cute!





misstrine85 said:


> That is so adorable. One of my friends have a shelter at home where she takes care of hedgehogs that have been hurt in traffic.



Thanks. She is really cute!



No Cute said:


> Love her and her curiosity!  My girl was such a sleeper and didn't have much interest in anything else, but I miss her cute sweetness still, 15 years later.  What is your girl's name?



 Her name is Chouquette. Her biggest interests after exploring are eating and sleeping in my hands. Hedgehogs are so sweet!


----------



## trisha48228

Here's a pic of my Nali.


----------



## leatherholic

Marie


----------



## hermes_lemming

My pup and a bud after a day at the beach


----------



## Sweetpea83

leatherholic said:


> Marie



Pretty!


hermes_lemming said:


> My pup and a bud after a day at the beach


Cute pups..


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!
> 
> Cute pups..



Thank you. They're Mischa and Mozart.


----------



## kenzibray

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you. They're Mischa and Mozart.



Awe my puppy is named Mischa too!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Action shot


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe..


----------



## shinymagpie

Reclining rabbits in the early morning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Those are big bunnies!


----------



## Yuki85

My cats Yuki and Yumi 

Yuki is the striped one and Yumi is the tri-coloured one.


----------



## Candice0985

Yuki85 said:


> My cats Yuki and Yumi
> 
> Yuki is the striped one and Yumi is the tri-coloured one.



yuki and yumi are so cute. they look like very happy kittehs


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

My dog chewing on some cowhide hahaha


----------



## leatherholic

hermes, cutie pups. you little one is so sweet 
sweetpea thanks.
shinymagpie- giant bunnies  love them.
Yuki- love Yuki& Yumi synchronizing  and their pink  noses are adorable, love a pink nose in a cat
Pinkhermes-  doggie


----------



## photogirl2

179783_4896713903180_1729144320_n by kathleenwest1, on Flickr

This is Mischa. We adopted her from Northstar Siberian Husky Rescue, about a week ago. She is about a year old and was found bolted to a post by a rescue group. 
She is now ours, in her forever home,


----------



## Pixie Dust

PinkHermesQueen said:


> My dog chewing on some cowhide hahaha



hahah nice one!!


----------



## Michele26

photogirl2 said:


> 179783_4896713903180_1729144320_n by kathleenwest1, on Flickr
> 
> This is Mischa. We adopted her from Northstar Siberian Husky Rescue, about a week ago. She is about a year old and was found bolted to a post by a rescue group.
> She is now ours, in her forever home,



She is a very lucky dog, she's going to be taken care of and loved forever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

photogirl2 said:


> 179783_4896713903180_1729144320_n by kathleenwest1, on Flickr
> 
> This is Mischa. We adopted her from Northstar Siberian Husky Rescue, about a week ago. She is about a year old and was found bolted to a post by a rescue group.
> She is now ours, in her forever home,



She's a beauty..


----------



## Melissat765

nascar fan said:


> wow!  what a beautiful animal!


Thank you!!! We are crazy about her


----------



## nino gal

My darling


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love the shirt, lol!


----------



## leasul2003

He's so preppy and cute.


----------



## Addafis

One of my ferrets called Moon:


----------



## Threshold

MOOOOOOON!!!  Oh my gawds, what a cutie!  Easy to see where the name is derived, too.


----------



## Candice0985

I wish I could see a bigger picture of Moon he's so cute!


----------



## Addafis

A few more &#128516;


----------



## allyloupuppy

This is how my Boston terrier usually sleeps !


----------



## allyloupuppy

Here is what she really looks like


----------



## Threshold

Addafis said:


> View attachment 2218854
> View attachment 2218857
> 
> A few more &#55357;&#56836;



Please, immediately send Moon to me.  



allyloupuppy said:


> Here is what she really looks like
> View attachment 2218864



I have a Great Dane with the same markings!  What your terrier's name?


----------



## Addafis

Threshold said:


> Please, immediately send Moon to me.



 here is another one:


----------



## Olesya

nino gal said:


> My darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217071



This is AWESOME!!


----------



## Olesya

The kitten grew out of his baby collar... looking very self-satisfied.


----------



## nino gal

tq


----------



## nino gal

tq


----------



## Sweetpea83

Olesya said:


> The kitten grew out of his baby collar... looking very self-satisfied.


Pretty cat...


----------



## shinymagpie

I love their fluffy tails. They will lose their winter coats shortly.


----------



## Michele26

Olesya said:


> The kitten grew out of his baby collar... looking very self-satisfied.



Those eyes, his face he's really special.


----------



## 336

my two kids being beggars 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Mom I can taste boogers!


----------



## Candice0985

336 said:


> View attachment 2240373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my two kids being beggars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom I can taste boogers!



they are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Candice0985

My Dad's dog. he's a Newfoundlander named Gryphon, we call him Gryph, Gryphie, or Gryphonsaurus when he's being bad!


this was at the cottage so he's on the lookout for loons and chipmunks! like he could catch them if he tried....he might lean on them? Newfs are known for being notorious leaners


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Pinkcooper

Moose having a rough night


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Cute!


thanks  he's even bigger now and bulkier. he wasn't fixed yet in this pic and he's filled out a lot



Pinkcooper said:


> Moose having a rough night


haha cute! he looks like he had one too many drinks


----------



## Addafis

Candice0985 said:


> My Dad's dog. he's a Newfoundlander named Gryphon, we call him Gryph, Gryphie, or Gryphonsaurus when he's being bad!
> View attachment 2243500
> 
> this was at the cottage so he's on the lookout for loons and chipmunks! like he could catch them if he tried....he might lean on them? Newfs are known for being notorious leaners



Oooh he is realy cute!!!
I used to have a newfoundlander called Aaron &#128516;


----------



## Candice0985

Addafis said:


> Oooh he is realy cute!!!
> I used to have a newfoundlander called Aaron &#128516;



haha cute name! I love pets with human names  I have a friend with a cat named Kevin lol!


----------



## Candice0985

Olesya said:


> The kitten grew out of his baby collar... looking very self-satisfied.



His eyes are so pretty  I like his charm on his collar too


----------



## Threshold

Candice0985 said:


> My Dad's dog. he's a Newfoundlander named Gryphon, we call him Gryph, Gryphie, or Gryphonsaurus when he's being bad!
> View attachment 2243500
> 
> this was at the cottage so he's on the lookout for loons and chipmunks! like he could catch them if he tried....he might lean on them? Newfs are known for being notorious leaners



Ohhhhh Newfies are _wonderful_!!  A friend of mine had one named Bosun who, as a puppy, liked to walk between people's legs.  Since he was not discouraged, he still did it when fully grown, surprising many a visitor to the household, and inadvertently providing s few piggy-back rides.

I think all extra large breeds like to lean.  It probably eases the stress on shoulders and joints from carrying all that mass.  My Great Dane, Luna, is a leaner...  and lap-sitter.


----------



## kateincali

i have so many photos to edit, it's insane. going through april...

miniature poodle brothers wesley (first photo) and auggie (second) at 2 months


----------



## Candice0985

Threshold said:


> Ohhhhh Newfies are _wonderful_!!  A friend of mine had one named Bosun who, as a puppy, liked to walk between people's legs.  Since he was not discouraged, he still did it when fully grown, surprising many a visitor to the household, and inadvertently providing s few piggy-back rides.
> 
> I think all extra large breeds like to lean.  It probably eases the stress on shoulders and joints from carrying all that mass.  My Great Dane, Luna, is a leaner...  and lap-sitter.



lol I LOVE great danes! I live by myself right and I don't have the lifestyle to own a dog but eventually I'd love one!

Gryph does the in between the leg thing too, he only does it to my dad but it's pretty funny, he gets excited and forget show big he is and runs full tilt and my dad has to go bow legged or else!!!

he's a weird newf though, we've had  others that unfortunately passed away but lived to 10 and 12 years old.all our newfs loved swimming and Sable- our last dog was lifeguard certified!!! gryph has only started showing interest in swimming and he's almost 4 lol. we literally had to throw him in the water off our dock just to get him in...after that he thinks the lake is pretty cool


----------



## Sweetpea83

faith_ann said:


> i have so many photos to edit, it's insane. going through april...
> 
> miniature poodle brothers wesley (first photo) and auggie (second) at 2 months



How cute!


----------



## hermes_lemming

New puppy


----------



## nino gal

hermes_lemming said:


> New puppy



such a cutie pie


----------



## lazeny

Candice0985 said:


> My Dad's dog. he's a Newfoundlander named Gryphon, we call him Gryph, Gryphie, or Gryphonsaurus when he's being bad!
> View attachment 2243500
> 
> this was at the cottage so he's on the lookout for loons and chipmunks! like he could catch them if he tried....he might lean on them? Newfs are known for being notorious leaners



Oh my! He's beautiful!  I'd always wanted a Newfie. But in a tropical area where I live it's just not possible. And they're known as gentle giants too.


----------



## lazeny

Our new Labrador puppy. We picked her up from the breeder yesterday. Her name is Lucy


----------



## Myrkur

shinymagpie said:


> View attachment 2229912
> 
> 
> I love their fluffy tails. They will lose their winter coats shortly.



Cute, I have two shibas as well


----------



## nino gal

looks like she is planning something evil....haha


----------



## 336

my chows meeting their friends for dinner


----------



## bnjj

Zzzzzz.....


----------



## bnjj

lazeny said:


> Our new Labrador puppy. We picked her up from the breeder yesterday. Her name is Lucy


 
Squee!  Too cute.


----------



## MainlyBailey

shopping with his mommy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nino gal said:


> looks like she is planning something evil....haha



HUGE Schnauzer fan here!! What's her name? Please share more photos..


----------



## Michele26

336 said:


> View attachment 2247900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chows meeting their friends for dinner



Wow beautiful babies. Are your Chow's related?


----------



## Candice0985

lazeny said:


> Oh my! He's beautiful!  I'd always wanted a Newfie. But in a tropical area where I live it's just not possible. And they're known as gentle giants too.



ya hot weather and humidity are not exactly the best climate for newfs! right now it's hot and humid here and Gryph insists on being outside so my dad has a horse trough full of water, and industrial fan, and the sprinkler on for him LOL so spoiled!


----------



## Myrkur

336 said:


> View attachment 2247900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chows meeting their friends for dinner



Nawww sho cuteeeee. I love chows


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> ya hot weather and humidity are not exactly the best climate for newfs! right now it's hot and humid here and Gryph insists on being outside so my dad has a *horse trough full of water, and industrial fan, and the sprinkler on for him LOL so spoiled!*


----------



## nino gal

Sweetpea83 said:


> HUGE Schnauzer fan here!! What's her name? Please share more photos..



her name is shiroe. another pic for u sweetpea83... took this while she is licking her little paw


----------



## Sweetpea83

nino gal said:


> her name is shiroe. another pic for u sweetpea83... took this while she is licking her little paw



What a cutie!


----------



## Lzamare

Carmen Brown


----------



## lazeny

It's nap time for my senior mixed Pom Deedee and our yellow lab puppy Lucy.


----------



## lazeny

Candice0985 said:


> ya hot weather and humidity are not exactly the best climate for newfs! right now it's hot and humid here and Gryph insists on being outside so my dad has a horse trough full of water, and industrial fan, and the sprinkler on for him LOL so spoiled!



 He's so spoiled and very much loved.


----------



## chunkylover53

lazeny said:


> It's nap time for my senior mixed Pom Deedee and our yellow lab puppy Lucy.



Aww, both such sweeties!


----------



## kenzibray

We've been on vacation over the 4th of July and our breeder has been puppysitting. She posted a few pictures to Facebook. 

Looks like she's having a blast. She has 12 baby cousins to play with! here she is with a few of them and the other photo is of her and her daddy outside playing in the pool.

Were picking her up today and i can't wait. I've missed her so much!!


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


>





lazeny said:


> He's so spoiled and very much loved.


oh yeah he is soo spoiled!! he loves his horse trough, he doesn't sit in it but loves soaking his feet in it to cool down. he's hilarious in front of his industrial fan. it's so high powered that it blows his ears backwards and his jowels flap around. he'll sleep in front of it forever!



kenzibray said:


> We've been on vacation over the 4th of July and our breeder has been puppysitting. She posted a few pictures to Facebook.
> 
> Looks like she's having a blast. She has 12 baby cousins to play with! here she is with a few of them and the other photo is of her and her daddy outside playing in the pool.
> 
> Were picking her up today and i can't wait. I've missed her so much!!


so cute! she looks like she had a good time and was kept busy while mom was away


----------



## kenzibray

Candice0985 said:


> oh yeah he is soo spoiled!! he loves his horse trough, he doesn't sit in it but loves soaking his feet in it to cool down. he's hilarious in front of his industrial fan. it's so high powered that it blows his ears backwards and his jowels flap around. he'll sleep in front of it forever!
> 
> 
> so cute! she looks like she had a good time and was kept busy while mom was away



Oh yes. We picked her up this morning and she's worn out from all of the excitement.


----------



## Candice0985

kenzibray said:


> Oh yes. We picked her up this morning and she's worn out from all of the excitement.



omg that is too funny, she is POOPED!


----------



## Michele26

kenzibray said:


> Oh yes. We picked her up this morning and she's worn out from all of the excitement.



She's going to need a week's rest she had a good time. 

ETA: Candice0985, you've got to post some pictures of your dog the way you described -
" Gryph insists on being outside so my dad has a horse trough full of water, and industrial fan, and the sprinkler on for him" That is too funny.


----------



## juju.

This is my Italian Greyhound, Bambi.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## LevyLoveLV

My boys... 

View attachment 2250260

View attachment 2250261


----------



## nino gal

juju. said:


> This is my Italian Greyhound, Bambi.



awwww...look at that innocent face..so adorable


----------



## Threshold

Bambi...  fits her name.  Sooooooooo sweet!


----------



## juju.

nino gal said:


> awwww...look at that innocent face..so adorable



Don't be fooled by the innocent face!


----------



## LevyLoveLV

My boys hopefully the attachments will open....,


----------



## misstrine85

"It's okay if I sit here, right mommy?"


----------



## Sariwoo

This is my 10 year old baby Gracie. She loves her toy bunny. &#128536;


----------



## misstrine85

Sariwoo said:


> View attachment 2256474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 10 year old baby Gracie. She loves her toy bunny. &#128536;



Aw &#10084;


----------



## Pinkcooper

Moose not letting me watch real housewives of Orange County. I think he's afraid I might get ideas from the show and he's trying to keep me sane. &#128523;


----------



## Miss X

juju. said:


> This is my Italian Greyhound, Bambi.


So precious! And giving us a wink too


----------



## Vix74

Just posted pics of my six cats on the Cat Lovers Club thread, but here's my Frankie, my 13 y.o. Australian Kelpie, love him sooooo much!


----------



## Candice0985

Vix74 said:


> Just posted pics of my six cats on the Cat Lovers Club thread, but here's my Frankie, my 13 y.o. Australian Kelpie, love him sooooo much!
> View attachment 2257690
> View attachment 2257692



he's a cutie! I would love a dog (I want a great dane or a mastiff) but I live alone and don't have the lifestyle for a dog  one day, when I live with someone


----------



## hermes_lemming

My puppy looks a little tossed


----------



## Vix74

Thank you  yeah I absolutely love big dogs!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yea he looks a little rough around the edges. Lmao!


----------



## Candice0985

Vix74 said:


> Thank you  yeah I absolutely love big dogs!


me too! I grew up with Newfie dogs, so if i'm going to have a dog I want a DOG kwim ? 



hermes_lemming said:


> Yea he looks a little rough around the edges. Lmao!


haha he looks like he has a hangover!


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Small daschund named Ozzy.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> me too! I grew up with Newfie dogs, so if i'm going to have a dog I want a DOG kwim ?
> 
> 
> haha he looks like he has a hangover!



Lol. Thats what my gfs said. My phone blew up as soon as I sent that photo.


----------



## tnguye78

Here's a couple of my Molly

In her Halloween costume



And in her Xmas pjs 




Lol she's not too happy wearing clothes so here is her in all her naked glory smiling!



Excuse the hair! We were growing it out!


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol. Thats what my gfs said. My phone blew up as soon as I sent that photo.


----------



## Candice0985

Crazy Teckel said:


> View attachment 2257755
> 
> 
> Small daschund named Ozzy.


Ozzy is so cute!



tnguye78 said:


> Here's a couple of my Molly
> 
> In her Halloween costume
> View attachment 2257774
> 
> 
> And in her Xmas pjs
> View attachment 2257775
> 
> 
> 
> Lol she's not too happy wearing clothes so here is her in all her naked glory smiling!
> View attachment 2257776
> 
> 
> Excuse the hair! We were growing it out!



haha I love her various costumes... I wish I could get an outfit on my cats


----------



## superluscious

this is my poodle bebear she died already haay but i got another one which is ace red poodle how cute are they please rate


----------



## tnguye78

superluscious said:


> this is my poodle bebear she died already haay but i got another one which is ace red poodle how cute are they please rate



Aww. They are so cute! I love poodles!!

I am sorry for your loss on bebear.. I am sure she is waiting for you to play on the other side.


----------



## tnguye78

Candice0985 said:


> Ozzy is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> haha I love her various costumes... I wish I could get an outfit on my cats



Thank you.  I would love to see costumes on cats. I think they have the best facial expression


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Candice0985 said:


> Ozzy is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> haha I love her various costumes... I wish I could get an outfit on my cats



Thank you!


----------



## Poth

It's time for me to finally come out of lurking!!  I've enjoyed looking through all these awesome photos and had to add a few of mine!  Here are my two silly girls playing in the backyard.


----------



## MarneeB

Poth said:


> It's time for me to finally come out of lurking!!  I've enjoyed looking through all these awesome photos and had to add a few of mine!  Here are my two silly girls playing in the backyard.


 

Beautiful dogs! What are their names?


----------



## MarneeB

hermes_lemming said:


> My puppy looks a little tossed


 


Oh my gosh, your pup looks so snuggable! Very cute!


----------



## .pursefiend.

My princess going for a ride in her carseat


----------



## hah2cute

This is my little Demetra. I am getting married next month and this is her dress for the occasion. &#10084;


----------



## .pursefiend.

LevyLoveLV said:


> View attachment 2252352
> 
> View attachment 2252354
> 
> View attachment 2252356
> 
> 
> My boys hopefully the attachments will open....,



OMG i love poms!


----------



## Sweetpea83

hah2cute said:


> View attachment 2261415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my little Demetra. I am getting married next month and this is her dress for the occasion. &#10084;



Haha, love the dress..


----------



## lazeny

This is our puppy Lucy all tuckered out after a play. She's a wonderful distraction and motivator since my senior dog died recently. Very rumbunctious and playful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lucy is a cutie!


----------



## lazeny

And this is another picture of them together while my senior dog is still alive. I miss my Deedee.  And Lucy is being a wonderful doggie cause when I become sad, she demands play.


----------



## leasul2003

Aww DeeDee looks so fluffy and cuddly. I'm glad Lucy has helped make your loss a little easier.


----------



## Poth

MarneeB said:


> Beautiful dogs! What are their names?



Thanks!  I love them to bits!  Daisy is our Shepherd/Cattle Dog mix, and the Doberman is Olive.  They're a combined 110 lbs of bed-hogging trouble.


----------



## Michele26

Love seeing everyone's babies.


----------



## lazeny

Lucy loves her pink water bowl. She oftens step into the water so it has to be changed frequently.


----------



## chihuahua127

My baby


----------



## chihuahua127

lazeny said:


> Lucy loves her pink water bowl. She oftens step into the water so it has to be changed frequently.



So lovable! Sorry for your loss


----------



## chunkylover53

lazeny said:


> And this is another picture of them together while my senior dog is still alive. I miss my Deedee.  And Lucy is being a wonderful doggie cause when I become sad, she demands play.



I'm sorry for your loss. I've been following this thread from the beginning and Deedee's sweet face always stood out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:


> And this is another picture of them together while my senior dog is still alive. I miss my Deedee.  And Lucy is being a wonderful doggie cause when I become sad, she demands play.


----------



## lazeny

leasul2003 said:


> Aww DeeDee looks so fluffy and cuddly. I'm glad Lucy has helped make your loss a little easier.











chihuahua127 said:


> So lovable! Sorry for your loss











chunkylover53 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I've been following this thread from the beginning and Deedee's sweet face always stood out.











Sweetpea83 said:


>



Thank you very much. I always remember and treasuremy happiest and mundane times with my Deedee.

On a lighter note. Here is another picture of Lucy. I was starting to train her the basics. It took me less than half an hour to teach her to sit and fetch. And she follows me everywhere now. She's a very smart and sweet girl.


----------



## bucha

My hedgehog is self-anointing on the first pic. She does that when she encounters new smells. This was in my kitchen just before weekly cleaning (it was very dirty as you can see).


----------



## Bag Damzel

My rescue mutt Delphi. She's the sweetest 

/Users/michelle.lim/Desktop/IMG_1020.JPG


----------



## Sweetpea83

bucha said:


> My hedgehog is self-anointing on the first pic. She does that when she encounters new smells. This was in my kitchen just before weekly cleaning (it was very dirty as you can see).



What a cutie..what's her name?


----------



## bucha

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a cutie..what's her name?



Thanks! Her name is Chouquette.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute name!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Oh my gosh! a hedgehog that is so cool.


----------



## Sweetpea83

A hedgehog question: my 9 year old nephew has been asking his mom if he could get one..would you consider one high maintenance for a kid?


----------



## emilymg

Cool hedgehog  Looks so cute in the second pic. Love those little paws!


----------



## bucha

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Oh my gosh! a hedgehog that is so cool.





emilymg said:


> Cool hedgehog  Looks so cute in the second pic. Love those little paws!



Thanks! Yeah she is cool and cute. She has such a sweet personality too. Very affectionate and cuddly.



Sweetpea83 said:


> A hedgehog question: my 9 year old nephew has been asking his mom if he could get one..would you consider one high maintenance for a kid?



Hedgehogs are quite low-maintenance. You just need to give her fresh food and water every day. It is recommended to handle them once a day for around 15 minutes so they stay social and nice. They are clean too. The only thing is to make sure your nephew gets a social hedgehog that will not bite and click at him (signs of aggression). Also, adaptation takes around 2-3 weeks (getting the hedgehog to know you, succeed in handling the hedgehog without protective gloves, and finally make the hedgehog sleep and snore in your hands for a few hours).


----------



## miu miu1

Pauly after his bath


----------



## Threshold

miu miu1 said:


> Pauly after his bath



Ohhhh that expression is just tooooooooooo sweet!  And there are variety of captions I could add...  "Don't you love me anymore??"    "What did I do to deserve that?"     "I so sorry."


----------



## Sweetpea83

bucha said:


> Thanks! Yeah she is cool and cute. She has such a sweet personality too. Very affectionate and cuddly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgehogs are quite low-maintenance. You just need to give her fresh food and water every day. It is recommended to handle them once a day for around 15 minutes so they stay social and nice. They are clean too. The only thing is to make sure your nephew gets a social hedgehog that will not bite and click at him (signs of aggression). Also, adaptation takes around 2-3 weeks (getting the hedgehog to know you, succeed in handling the hedgehog without protective gloves, and finally make the hedgehog sleep and snore in your hands for a few hours).



Thank you for the info!


----------



## shinymagpie

Momo the mini rabbit enjoying (?) a break from the heat. She's always very alert when she comes indoors.


----------



## Gigigirl70

This is Coco (I call her "Angel Butt", don't ask) she is 14 weeks old and Havanese Poodle mix. I am lucky to work from home so she is making me laugh all day long. Except when she misses her potty pad, she is a really good/easy puppy. Love her sooo much already.


----------



## Threshold

Gigigirl70 said:


> This is Coco (I call her "Angel Butt", don't ask) she is 14 weeks old and Havanese Poodle mix. I am lucky to work from home so she is making me laugh all day long. Except when she misses her potty pad, she is a really good/easy puppy. Love her sooo much already.



Don't ask?  Don't ask??????  Please, do tell.  Adorable pup, btw!


----------



## Jadeite

shinymagpie said:


> Momo the mini rabbit enjoying (?) a break from the heat. She's always very alert when she comes indoors.
> View attachment 2294293



She's real cuddly cute.


----------



## Gigigirl70

Threshold said:


> Don't ask?  Don't ask??????  Please, do tell.  Adorable pup, btw!




haha Thank you!....not really related to angels just that it's "sweet" for some reason when she is laying down and puts her tail down she has a heart shaped brown patch on her butt. I know its a weird thing to call a dog.


----------



## needloub

I just wonder what he was thinking about lol!


----------



## rockstarmish

My adorable Dachshund rockstar, Hendrix



I have four Doxies: Hendrix, Bowie, Ozzie and Iggy. I think they are the best breed. I love Doxies!


----------



## rockstarmish

needloub said:


> I just wonder what he was thinking about lol!


"It shall be mine..."
Hehe, that's what I think he's think about


----------



## needloub

rockstarmish said:


> "It shall be mine..."
> Hehe, that's what I think he's think about



...or "stop taking photos of me." lol


----------



## Threshold

needloub said:


> I just wonder what he was thinking about lol!



Aye, a wee rrrromp in t' Highlands woot be bonnie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> I just wonder what he was thinking about lol!



So serious....please share more photos! Such an awesome breed...they are so smart!


----------



## DebbieC

Olly the bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

My parents dogs..Lola & her little adopted sister, Sasha. Lola is a miniature Schnauzer..Sasha is a Schnauzer/Maltese/Poodle mix.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Very cute!


----------



## needloub

Sweetpea83 said:


> My parents dogs..Lola & her little adopted sister, Sasha. Lola is a miniature Schnauzer..Sasha is a Schnauzer/Maltese/Poodle mix.



Too cute!


----------



## unicornchaser

My yorkie Chelsea!


----------



## 336

Went to bed and found these two cuddled up


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> Too cute!



Thank you!


----------



## shinymagpie

Jadeite said:


> She's real cuddly cute.



Thank you. She's cute, but not cuddly. We are working on that.



DebbieC said:


> Olly the bunny
> 
> View attachment 2297876



Lovely soft colors.


----------



## Michele26

336 said:


> Went to bed and found these two cuddled up
> View attachment 2298848



Sorry, I can't remember the breed of your dogs. I love their faces though. A few weeks ago I saw a man in an apartment complex parking lot beating a dog like yours. I was so upset I waited to see if I could determine if he lived there by watching to see where he went. He went right to his apartment on the second floor. These were garden apartments so the buildings weren't enclosed. I called the cops on him!


----------



## Threshold

Michele26 said:


> Sorry, I can't remember the breed of your dogs. I love their faces though. A few weeks ago I saw a man in an apartment complex parking lot beating a dog like yours. I was so upset I waited to see if I could determine if he lived there by watching to see where he went. He went right to his apartment on the second floor. These were garden apartments so the buildings weren't enclosed. I called the cops on him!



Good for you!  Two legged creatures such as him don't deserve to be called a person or a Human Being (<-verb, not noun).


----------



## MidNiteSun

My baby can't get enough of his new toy (monkey)


----------



## Bonna

My cat, Felix


----------



## Threshold

Bonna said:


> My cat, Felix



Ohhhhhhh I LOVE these "tuxedo" cats.  What a darling face!  I used have a matched pair of the sweetest babies.  Thanks for the memories!


----------



## tnguye78

336 said:


> Went to bed and found these two cuddled up
> View attachment 2298848



I so love your Chows! My bf's sister has a Chow and he only barks at males! LOL. When I first met him, he came and snuggled up to me but barked at the BF.


----------



## Kc812

needloub said:


> I just wonder what he was thinking about lol!



Love!! My sister has one just like this but his hair is more grown out. He does this hilarious low howl bark. I have a salt and pepper and I'm surprised how tolerable she has been during playtime with her baby cousin.


----------



## Lemonbee

needloub said:


> I just wonder what he was thinking about lol!



I love your Scotty


----------



## purseonal obsession

Joining in with my baby boy chip  he's an 8month old toy poodle and i love him to bits!


----------



## Threshold

beichubs said:


> Joining in with my baby boy chip  he's an 8month old toy poodle and i love him to bits!
> 
> View attachment 2316322



Chip is adorable.  LOVE his black button eyes!


----------



## purseonal obsession

Threshold said:


> Chip is adorable.  LOVE his black button eyes!



Thank you! He is adorable and a very sweet dog  he always walk behind me wherever I go around the house. He's a momma's boy and I love him for that &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Farina

My little baby boy, Duko!


----------



## Stokes

My 5 year old mare, Tango. (Genius Moonlight Tango)


----------



## purseonal obsession

Stokes said:


> My 5 year old mare, Tango. (Genius Moonlight Tango)



He/she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Myrkur

336 said:


> went to bed and found these two cuddled up
> View attachment 2298848


----------



## Stokes

beichubs said:


> He/she is beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Threshold

MandaMakes said:


> My puppers after her haircut  http://instagram.com/p/a3GKgSoazF/



BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA...!!!  Your dog cracks me up!


----------



## psulion08

Cooper in his Halloween costume! He is a dragon!


----------



## renza

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2347052
> 
> 
> Cooper in his Halloween costume! He is a dragon!


Haha, so cute! My baby has that costume, too, although I like to call it a dinosaur.
Here is a super old photo:


----------



## emilymg

Loving these dogs in their costumes! So cute!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Aren't I glad I found this thread... :greengrin:  we just got a pup in Aug.  Here he is, Audi, a mini bull terrier.


----------



## Candice0985

Honeylicious said:


> Aren't I glad I found this thread... :greengrin:  we just got a pup in Aug.  Here he is, Audi, a mini bull terrier.



so cute! I love Bull Terriers. everytime I see one I want to yell "Blue!" Don Cherry has a bull terrier and he's pretty famous in Canada ....his dog I mean...well don cherry too lol


----------



## tropics007

*Meet the two new additions to the family ... &#9829;

We adopted them 2 weeks ago & the puppies are from a litter of 10. 

Their parents are brindle boxer & black lab & they will be 3 months old on Sunday.

Black & White Puppy = Avalon
Brindle Pup = Bella*


----------



## renza

^They are so adorable.  I loved the photo you posted in the lol thread, too.
I have to ask--did you actually see their parents (lab and boxer)? Or were you told that by the shelter? I'm asking because they look just like pit bull puppies to me (I have a pit bull myself and I would always ask the vet to put "mixed breed" or "boxer mix" or something like that in case of breed-specific legislation).


----------



## tropics007

renza said:


> ^They are so adorable.  I loved the photo you posted in the lol thread, too.
> I have to ask--did you actually see their parents (lab and boxer)? Or were you told that by the shelter? I'm asking because they look just like pit bull puppies to me (I have a pit bull myself and I would always ask the vet to put "mixed breed" or "boxer mix" or something like that in case of breed-specific legislation).



*Thanks. 

I am 100% positive about their "genetic makeup" as both parents were on site. They were adopted from a local family in NC so we were able to meet all the puppies & monitor the parent's behavior/tempermant before picking those two specific puppies out from the litter.
The mother is a medium sized brindle boxer & the father is a rather large black lab.

The litter had a HUGE color diversity as the puppies ranged from all white (excluding the snout)- to the brindle pattern as shown on bella. 

Bella's coloration is almost a spitting image of the mother while Avalon looks more & more like the black lab father with each day. 

BTW: Your avatar is absolutely adorable.*


----------



## renza

tropics007 said:


> *Thanks.
> 
> I am 100% positive about their "genetic makeup" as both parents were on site. They were adopted from a local family in NC so we were able to meet all the puppies & monitor the parent's behavior/tempermant before picking those two specific puppies out from the litter.
> The mother is a medium sized brindle boxer & the father is a rather large black lab.
> 
> The litter had a HUGE color diversity as the puppies ranged from all white (excluding the snout)- to the brindle pattern as shown on bella.
> 
> Bella's coloration is almost a spitting image of the mother while Avalon looks more & more like the black lab father with each day.
> 
> BTW: Your avatar is absolutely adorable.*


Oh that's great you were able to meet the parents! I can only imagine the fun of seeing 10 of these pups romping around.


----------



## netter

MandaMakes said:


> And one of my favourites - http://instagram.com/p/W-VEqhoa_4/



Looks like a cutie. Let me guess; North Vancouver overlooking Burrard Inlet and the Lion's Gate Bridge? Maybe the shipyards?


----------



## Pinkpig23

They are gorgeous


----------



## Honeylicious

Candice0985 said:


> so cute! I love Bull Terriers. everytime I see one I want to yell "Blue!" Don Cherry has a bull terrier and he's pretty famous in Canada ....his dog I mean...well don cherry too lol



Really?  lol~  Blue is a nice name!  gonna google it now~


----------



## Candice0985

Honeylicious said:


> Really?  lol~  Blue is a nice name!  gonna google it now~



Don Cherry is a outspoken hockey commentator and his dog is shown on his show quite a bit


----------



## Kc812

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2347052
> 
> 
> Cooper in his Halloween costume! He is a dragon!



Omg so cute!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Candice0985 said:


> so cute! I love Bull Terriers. everytime I see one I want to yell "Blue!" Don Cherry has a bull terrier and he's pretty famous in Canada ....his dog I mean...well don cherry too lol





Candice0985 said:


> Don Cherry is a outspoken hockey commentator and his dog is shown on his show quite a bit
> View attachment 2359098
> 
> View attachment 2359105


That's really cool~ I love seeing Bully in action, there's still a lot of misconception about the bully breed.  Blue looks like a mini, full white too like Audi, adorable!!


----------



## Pandaemonium

Her name is Flea and she was a rescue as a puppy who was very mistreated and neglected, hence her name.

I took care of her until I had to move out of state and since I am not allowed to have pets here, my Mom takes care of her now.  She's a great dog and I miss her a lot, especially her crazy hair.  She's about 10 years old in this picture, taken this past summer and yep, that's my foot.


----------



## lazeny

These are Lucy's pictures taken weeks apart. She's more beautiful every day and growing very fast.


----------



## lazeny

And these are her pictures taken yesterday. She does look quite foxy for a Labrador. I'll be posting some funny candid shots of her at the other thread.


----------



## Samia

Not mine, cat sitting for my sister. Two sad kitties they are missing their mommy
Jessy & Lint 
[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][/IMG]


----------



## missemily

My cuddlebug  our Frenchy, Winston


----------



## Threshold

missemily said:


> My cuddlebug  our Frenchy, Winston



I looooooooooove Frenchies!!!  I loooooooooove Wisnton!  What a great name.


----------



## Sarah C

My baby Casey xx


----------



## Kc812

Sarah C said:


> View attachment 2386039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby Casey xx



Omg sooo cute!! Makes me miss my rottie.


----------



## Esquared72

My boys...Randy and Ralphie. Today is their 6th birthday!


----------



## Threshold

eehlers said:


> My boys...Randy and Ralphie. Today is their 6th birthday!



Ohhhhh French Dairy "Tuxedo"  kitties!!  I wants 'em!!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

missemily said:


> My cuddlebug  our Frenchy, Winston



 Awww   too cute!


----------



## TeamHutchens

R.I.P   Came across my beloved Black Pug Libby. She was a great dog, put up with me dressing her up


----------



## Esquared72

Threshold said:


> Ohhhhh French Dairy "Tuxedo"  kitties!!  I wants 'em!!!




Lol. While they are quite flattered, they are not in the least bit surprised that you covet them.


----------



## Candice0985

eehlers said:


> My boys...Randy and Ralphie. Today is their 6th birthday!



they are so cute!


----------



## Dego

My part time buddy, Desmond.


----------



## TeamHutchens

My girls! Roxy-boxer. Hollister-Brussel griffon and Beverly-yorkie


----------



## Caz71

Pluto. Our new baby whippet


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Pluto. Our new baby whippet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2403184



so cute!!! what's his/her name?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> so cute!!! what's his/her name?


 
I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Pluto.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Pluto.



LOL missed that! oops a blonde moment for a dark brunette over here 

I was so focused on the cuteness overload! haha


----------



## Sarah C

Sarah C said:


> View attachment 2386039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby Casey xx



Thank you, he's a great dog!!


----------



## leasul2003

He is really adorable.


----------



## Weekend shopper

My PomChi. Her name is Muffin and she is 13 years-old


----------



## lazeny

Venus. She's a 3 month copper & white Siberian Husky. The new addition to our family.


----------



## lazeny

My lab Lucy and Venus. These two are inseparable


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable photos..


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my goodness. Those two together are a deadly cute combo!!


----------



## Kc812

Weekend shopper said:


> My PomChi. Her name is Muffin and she is 13 years-old



Awww looks like her lol is up a bit almost like a little smile


----------



## afsweet

here's my 5 month old pup. The shelter claimed she's a lab mix, but she's small! I'll let you guys be the judge.


----------



## S.W.

This is my nearly 15 yrs old cocker spaniel Alice, born in Venezuela, and now transplanted into the snows of winters in Poland, and loving it.


----------



## TeamHutchens

S.W. said:


> This is my nearly 15 yrs old cocker spaniel Alice, born in Venezuela, and now transplanted into the snows of winters in Poland, and loving it.




Awwwww


----------



## Caz71

Pluto. Whippets are couch potatoes..


----------



## Caz71

S.W. said:


> This is my nearly 15 yrs old cocker spaniel Alice, born in Venezuela, and now transplanted into the snows of winters in Poland, and loving it.



Her ears are gorgeous!


----------



## Caz71

stephc005 said:


> View attachment 2408037
> View attachment 2408038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my 5 month old pup. The shelter claimed she's a lab mix, but she's small! I'll let you guys be the judge.



Aww what a cutie patootie)


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Pluto. Whippets are couch potatoes..
> 
> View attachment 2418493
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418495



awww Pluto is so cute! growing fast!!!

I don't know much about whippets...I always assumed they were like greyhounds and loved to run! haha had no idea they were couch potatoes!!!


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> awww Pluto is so cute! growing fast!!!
> 
> I don't know much about whippets...I always assumed they were like greyhounds and loved to run! haha had no idea they were couch potatoes!!!



Hi Candice nice to see u in these threads  yeah they like to run. But also are heavy nappers. They are called lap dogs cos they will cosy up in yr lap. This is our first pet dog as an adult so lots to learn . Whippets are sweet natured and need lots of attention.


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Hi Candice nice to see u in these threads  yeah they like to run. But also are heavy nappers. They are called lap dogs cos they will cosy up in yr lap. This is our first pet dog as an adult so lots to learn . Whippets are sweet natured and need lots of attention.



HI Caz, i'm over here a lot! it's either this forum or the jewellery box 

Pluto is super cute, congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> HI Caz, i'm over here a lot! it's either this forum or the jewellery box
> 
> Pluto is super cute, congrats on your new puppy!!



Hehe true. 

Thanx sweets!


----------



## Magnetic.weirdo

This is mine. Love him so much!


----------



## Caz71

Magnetic.weirdo said:


> View attachment 2420534
> 
> 
> This is mine. Love him so much!



Adorable!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Took this picture while taking my beloved boy for a walk yesterday:


----------



## lifestylekitty

Magnetic.weirdo said:


> View attachment 2420534
> 
> 
> This is mine. Love him so much!


So cute!


----------



## Necromancer

My dog Bodhi. He's an Australian Cattle Dog (aka Blue Heeler). He is also blind. 

Bodhi the blind reindog is ready for Xmas:


----------



## Candice0985

Necromancer said:


> My dog Bodhi. He's an Australian Cattle Dog (aka Blue Heeler). He is also blind.
> 
> Bodhi the blind reindog is ready for Xmas:



he looks like a sweetheart! Australian cattle dogs are such a smart breed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> My dog Bodhi. He's an Australian Cattle Dog (aka Blue Heeler). He is also blind.
> 
> Bodhi the blind reindog is ready for Xmas:



What a cutie..


----------



## Caz71

Had to share. Pluto with my son. Best friends...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sweet photo..


----------



## Jadeite

PrincessCypress said:


> Took this picture while taking my beloved boy for a walk yesterday:



Haha too funny looks like yours was very reluctant about posing.


----------



## Jadeite

Caz71 said:


> Had to share. Pluto with my son. Best friends...
> 
> View attachment 2429401



That's so sweet together. How old is your pup?


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jadeite said:


> Haha too funny looks like yours was very reluctant about posing.



Yes, I think he was thinking, "Hurry UP, mommy!" but he's a good boy so he just sat there while I took multiple photos. He did get a cookie when we went back in the house, though.


----------



## celticqueen

My beautiful boy Oscar the Bedlington terrier chilling out.





Oscar observing a Bee on the French lavender.





Oscar at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Candice0985

celticqueen said:


> My beautiful boy Oscar the Bedlington terrier chilling out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar observing a Bee on the French lavender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar at 8 weeks old.


what a cutie!!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Candice0985 said:


> what a cutie!!!!



I agree!!!


----------



## Iconicfashion

Kenny



Ziggy





RIP SAMMY MARCH 1998- DEC 10 2013


----------



## Caz71

Pluto looking guilty biting daddys chair..with his pillow pet


----------



## Jebo

That's a topic for me !! &#128516;

Here are my babies :
Two Boston Terrier, Jebo 4 years old and Clémentine 7months .. 




The older cat Choupette, 15 years old 




And his daughter Tara, 14 years old 





Couldn't live without all my babies !


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cuties..


----------



## bagchicky

This is my boy Sachmo who we lost in nov 2012
He lived to 18, but we still miss him everyday.


----------



## misstrine85

My love enjpying the christmastree


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagchicky said:


> This is my boy Sachmo who we lost in nov 2012
> He lived to 18, but we still miss him everyday.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## pollekeskisses

Introducing my odd band of guinea pigs, in random order. Before I get weird looks, I take in old/young pigs who are chronically ill.

Group 1:

Yasmientje, 5 months old, weak immune system.

Bloempje, 4 and a half, sterlised due to hormonal issues and overia-cystes (still an issue...)
Mr. Teun, almost 2, healthy but has an gigantic issue with other boars. This gentle fellow is castrated, yeah I say gentle as long as he doesn't smell another boar he's a great pig. His first owner kept him with a rabbit (big no-no, rabbits can easily kill guinea pigs and they speak entirely other body languages), a friend of mine got him out of there. But he started fighting with his cagemate (another boar). With a lot of heartache she given him up to another shelter. That woman had him castrated but he was chewing through her cages to get to the other boars (he succeeded). He was in a situation where if he didn't find another owner he'd be put down. I offered to give him a try with my vicious hormonal girl Bloempje. They got along to my surprise so I took him home. Since then he's been nothing but great. 


Group 2:

Abeona, almost 2, young cataracts (sp?) and probably calicum processing issue. Sister to Calico-Cleo, daughter to Charlotje.
Bambina, 1 year, healthy. The one pig I've just fallen head over heels in love with at a cavyshow.



Group 3: "the retirement gang"
Hazel (6,5), Sneeuwwitje (2,5) and Charlotje (2). Hazel (also in avatar) and Sneeuwwitje are chronically ill. Hazel was diagnosed with overia-cystes and kidney failure, is incontinent and had a tumor removed since she's gotten here. Sneeuwwitje has what they call here "satin illness" which means her bones are slowly breaking down. Eventually she'll become unable to walk or be in daily pain. Before that point she'll be put down, that's the promise I've made to her previous owner (a 12 year old boy). She also has an airway issue due to her blunt face. 


Charlotje needed a good home and I offered it. She delivered 6 bubs, of which 3 survived. I kept both daughters and her son moved out (castrated and all) and is now running his own harem.


Group 4: 

Darwin, castrated boar, almost 4. Darwin has a 'coat' issue and eye issues. He requires a lot of TLC because he hates grooming but it's needed. 

Calico-Cleo, almost 2, daughter of Charlotje. cataracts (sp?) and a problem processing calcium which caused her to have bladder infections non-stop and even blisters on her glirly parts in the past before the vet figured it out. Poor baby. She was put on a specialized diet and when that started to hit off so were all other pigs to make it easier on myself and hopefully prevent issues. Picture shows it, she's blind, my mother is watching her when I clean out the pens.

and last 

Emmely, almost 1, no health issues. Emmely has a nice history of being the 'reject'. She was sold by her breeder, then no longer wanted by buyer and over again. Breeder contact me to take her in. And I did. She's a real 'missy' thinks she runs the household and so forth. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Kalos

pollekeskisses said:


> Introducing my odd band of guinea pigs, in random order. Before I get weird looks, I take in old/young pigs who are chronically ill.
> 
> Group 1:
> 
> Yasmientje, 5 months old, weak immune system.
> 
> Bloempje, 4 and a half, sterlised due to hormonal issues and overia-cystes (still an issue...)
> Mr. Teun, almost 2, healthy but has an gigantic issue with other boars. This gentle fellow is castrated, yeah I say gentle as long as he doesn't smell another boar he's a great pig. His first owner kept him with a rabbit (big no-no, rabbits can easily kill guinea pigs and they speak entirely other body languages), a friend of mine got him out of there. But he started fighting with his cagemate (another boar). With a lot of heartache she given him up to another shelter. That woman had him castrated but he was chewing through her cages to get to the other boars (he succeeded). He was in a situation where if he didn't find another owner he'd be put down. I offered to give him a try with my vicious hormonal girl Bloempje. They got along to my surprise so I took him home. Since then he's been nothing but great.
> 
> 
> Group 2:
> 
> Abeona, almost 2, young cataracts (sp?) and probably calicum processing issue. Sister to Calico-Cleo, daughter to Charlotje.
> Bambina, 1 year, healthy. The one pig I've just fallen head over heels in love with at a cavyshow.
> 
> 
> 
> Group 3: "the retirement gang"
> Hazel (6,5), Sneeuwwitje (2,5) and Charlotje (2). Hazel (also in avatar) and Sneeuwwitje are chronically ill. Hazel was diagnosed with overia-cystes and kidney failure, is incontinent and had a tumor removed since she's gotten here. Sneeuwwitje has what they call here "satin illness" which means her bones are slowly breaking down. Eventually she'll become unable to walk or be in daily pain. Before that point she'll be put down, that's the promise I've made to her previous owner (a 12 year old boy). She also has an airway issue due to her blunt face.
> 
> 
> Charlotje needed a good home and I offered it. She delivered 6 bubs, of which 3 survived. I kept both daughters and her son moved out (castrated and all) and is now running his own harem.
> 
> 
> Group 4:
> 
> Darwin, castrated boar, almost 4. Darwin has a 'coat' issue and eye issues. He requires a lot of TLC because he hates grooming but it's needed.
> 
> Calico-Cleo, almost 2, daughter of Charlotje. cataracts (sp?) and a problem processing calcium which caused her to have bladder infections non-stop and even blisters on her glirly parts in the past before the vet figured it out. Poor baby. She was put on a specialized diet and when that started to hit off so were all other pigs to make it easier on myself and hopefully prevent issues. Picture shows it, she's blind, my mother is watching her when I clean out the pens.
> 
> and last
> 
> Emmely, almost 1, no health issues. Emmely has a nice history of being the 'reject'. She was sold by her breeder, then no longer wanted by buyer and over again. Breeder contact me to take her in. And I did. She's a real 'missy' thinks she runs the household and so forth. Such a sweetheart.




Your furry family are all gorgeous! What a wonderful thing you do taking in all these cuties.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kalos said:


> Your furry family are all gorgeous! What a wonderful thing you do taking in all these cuties.


I used to run a mini shelter for years (I started it as a kid, with parental support), but about 5 years back when a beloved pig died due to peoples stupidity I couldn't take it no more. So I quit and started taking in pigs that needed an owner with medical knowledge. Right now I got a breeder on the waiting list because 11 is my max, so if one of my pigs passes on her/his spot will be taken by another who needs it. It's hard but it makes me extremely happy to see that they can live the good life and not be put down because "it's too much work". You however do not wanna see the food or the vet-bills.


----------



## IBleedOrange

We got a rescue dog for Christmas (well, as an early Christmas gift). I held off on telling anyone because I wanted to make sure it was going to work out with the two dogs I already had. Introductions have been going slow and steady, but the dogs can all be in the house together now without too much worry! 

Gidda came from a shelter in Los Angeles and her puppy died not long after they arrived here in Washington. I don't know much about her past, other than she passed on some sort of genetic eye condition to her puppy but the vet said she seems to see just fine. It's nice to finally have another girl in the house since it's been the boys and I for a very, very long time (6 years!!).


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Here are a few of my girl Lola! She was an SPCA rescue and she is our family. She is gentle and very sensitive with a feisty streak! She just went through her second surgery in October to fix cruciate tears she had in both back legs! Last pic shows the hardware she has in both back legs!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread...everyone's pets are adorable!


----------



## renza

Oh I love all the sweet babies. So adorable!


----------



## Jebo

I so agree with the two last comments.. It's so pleasant to come on this thread and to see all these sweet babies ! Love it !


----------



## MainlyBailey

our little one is going back to day care for the first time today (it's been months- had to stop after he hurt his back while playing at day care). Hopefully he's having an awesome play day!


	

		
			
		

		
	
our bigger baby just loves this tiny duck doll which I think is for dogs smaller than his size, but... He's more like a cat than a dog (loves feathers and small furry things).


----------



## clrcupcake

These are my two pups!


----------



## Jebo

clrcupcake said:


> These are my two pups!




Cutiiiies ) 


My babies Jebo & Clémentine


----------



## clrcupcake

Jebo said:


> Cutiiiies )
> 
> 
> My babies Jebo & Clémentine



Awwww, those ears !&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Sternchen

This is my mom's dog, Alex. I love him &#9829; in the second picture he is so happy to go for a car ride.


----------



## cherrycookies

It seems to me he is always either sleeping or playing Lol 
His favorite color is pink!


----------



## bnjj

Sternchen said:


> This is my mom's dog, Alex. I love him &#9829; in the second picture he is so happy to go for a car ride.


 
He's beautiful.



cherrycookies said:


> View attachment 2469460
> 
> View attachment 2469461
> 
> 
> It seems to me he is always either sleeping or playing Lol
> His favorite color is pink!


 
Oh my, look at those ears!


----------



## baglover1973




----------



## cherrycookies

bnjj said:


> Oh my, look at those ears!




Yes, he has rather large ears for his size. Poor boy! He has always been mistaken as a cat, kangaroo, chicken, wolf?! I also had people asking me " what is that??" Mainly becos of his brindle fur. But I love him so much & wouldn't change a thing about him! He is such an affectionate boy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2470451
> View attachment 2470452
> View attachment 2470455



Cuties!


----------



## baglover1973

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cuties!



thank you


----------



## BritAbroad

My pup, sleeping in the bathtub, his favorite place to hang out...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Handsome!


----------



## BritAbroad

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Handsome!



Thank you, Sweetpea! He's a big suck, such sweet boy.
Everyone's fur babies are so adorable, this is such a feel good thread, love it!


----------



## afsweet

A
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 spoiled baby!


----------



## baglover1973

stephc005 said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spoiled baby!



LOVE! what a cutie


and everyone elses babies they have posted are adorable! want to snuggle them all.


----------



## Piarpreet

Can you handle the cuteness?


----------



## tnguyen87




----------



## Perfect in Pink

Rocky, my 4.9lb three legged yorkie. I love him!







Bagel, my beagle. He's unaware he is a dog.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

Here are a couple of our kitten Faith, wearing her new beaded collar I made for her.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Judy


----------



## hermes_lemming

Seph chillin in her "blankie" (aka beau's sweatshirt)

Having her belly scratched. I love her...


----------



## hermes_lemming

Same kitty looking entirely too smug lmao!


----------



## nerimanna

our Lilith getting cozy with some leggings


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## nic_blue

my Cutie &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sdkitty




----------



## needloub

Here is my sweet lil' man...


----------



## Kc812

needloub said:


> Here is my sweet lil' man...



So cute...schnauzers are the best!!


----------



## needloub

Kc812 said:


> So cute...schnauzers are the best!!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Charlotje and Xyndee


----------



## claudis_candy

Me and Charlie &#128570;


----------



## designer1




----------



## hermes_lemming

I got way too much time in my hands. I gotta learn to sleep at a normal hour. 

Dog is mine (jax) n kitty belongs to beau (seph)


----------



## tinachkaa

cherrycookies said:


> View attachment 2469460
> 
> View attachment 2469461
> 
> 
> It seems to me he is always either sleeping or playing Lol
> His favorite color is pink!




Oh my goodness.. Soooo adorable! 
What breed is this?


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> Here is my sweet lil' man...


Handsome guy!


Kc812 said:


> So cute...*schnauzers are the best*!!


Ita...love the breed!


----------



## MKB0925

Leo...our 2 y/o Boston Terrier


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Kahlúa - almost 1 Shih Tzu
Buddy - 8 yr old Papillon Pomeranian Longhaired Dachshund (Rescue Dog from Fresno, Ca)


----------



## caitatonic

Marley



Chip & Oliver



Isis



Griffin


----------



## MegsVC

My gorgeous girl Stella and her boyfriend (my sisters dog) snuggling in the sun today. Stella is the cute brindle in the back, lying on her boyfriend like he is her own personal pillow. That's my girl. Such a diva


----------



## renza

MegsVC said:


> My gorgeous girl Stella and her boyfriend (my sisters dog) snuggling in the sun today. Stella is the cute brindle in the back, lying on her boyfriend like he is her own personal pillow. That's my girl. Such a diva




Adorable!


----------



## tinachkaa

Ohmygoodness, every pic is just cuter than the last.. Love them all!! ... here are all my little rascals:




Uzi (sun conure on the left) & Jade (green cheek conure on the right)
We've had them for 2 years now (they're both about 2 yrs, 6mos old)




My calico, Eva.. She stays with my mom since I moved in with my hubby.. he's deathly allergic 




Max, my hubby's 13 yr old Boston

& last but not least




Taco, our chihuahua straight from Mexico. My hubby & I got him on our 1st vacation together when we started dating 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MKB0925

MegsVC said:


> My gorgeous girl Stella and her boyfriend (my sisters dog) snuggling in the sun today. Stella is the cute brindle in the back, lying on her boyfriend like he is her own personal pillow. That's my girl. Such a diva



Stella is such a beauty...is she is boxer mix? Your sister's dog is a handsome hunk...he looks like a real sweetie too!


----------



## bnjj

caitatonic said:


> Marley
> View attachment 2519740
> 
> 
> Chip & Oliver
> View attachment 2519747
> 
> 
> Isis
> View attachment 2519748
> 
> 
> Griffin
> View attachment 2519749


 
Awww, great family!



tinachkaa said:


> Ohmygoodness, every pic is just cuter than the last.. Love them all!! ... here are all my little rascals:
> 
> View attachment 2522664
> 
> 
> Uzi (sun conure on the left) & Jade (green cheek conure on the right)
> We've had them for 2 years now (they're both about 2 yrs, 6mos old)
> 
> View attachment 2522665
> 
> 
> My calico, Eva.. She stays with my mom since I moved in with my hubby.. he's deathly allergic
> 
> View attachment 2522673
> 
> 
> Max, my hubby's 13 yr old Boston
> 
> & last but not least
> 
> View attachment 2522675
> 
> 
> Taco, our chihuahua straight from Mexico. My hubby & I got him on our 1st vacation together when we started dating
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
They are all sweet but Taco really caught my eye.


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## manons88

This is my dog  an American bulldog


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mugging it for the camera


----------



## Cooshcouture

My children.


----------



## Candice0985

Cooshcouture said:


> My children.



they are adorable! I love that your kitty is wearing a Tshirt!! lol


----------



## Cooshcouture

He has a few out fit. Luckily he can't read .


----------



## Candice0985

Cooshcouture said:


> He has a few out fit. Luckily he can't read .



LOL he doesn't seem to mind them either! my cats don't even like wearing collars


----------



## Cooshcouture

Candice0985 said:


> they are adorable! I love that your kitty is wearing a Tshirt!! lol


Thank you.


----------



## Cooshcouture

Candice0985 said:


> LOL he doesn't seem to mind them either! my cats don't even like wearing collars


He is a new member of ours . My guess is he just want to please us since he was homeless for awhile. He let me dress him up.lol


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Cooshcouture said:


> My children.


 
Awww...so cute.  That T-shirt seems too small?  LOL



Cooshcouture said:


> He has a few out fit. Luckily he can't read .


 
I wanna squeeze them, love the backs facing and patches..hee


----------



## Nathalya

Cooshcouture said:


> My children.



I love your couch!


----------



## Tulip2

nicoleadrianna said:


> Here are a few of my girl Lola! She was an SPCA rescue and she is our family. She is gentle and very sensitive with a feisty streak! She just went through her second surgery in October to fix cruciate tears she had in both back legs! Last pic shows the hardware she has in both back legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457399
> View attachment 2457406
> View attachment 2457408
> View attachment 2457413
> View attachment 2457414



Oh my, I've seen that piece of equipment  before.  Both of my last two Cocker Spaniels tore their ACL's in both back legs.  I know they recover, but it's a long hard ordeal.  I hope your little one is doing great!


----------



## Tulip2

Here's my baby the first day he came home with us.  He's running in between DH and me.  He loves his dog run.  He's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel named Sir Beaux Regarde.

We love this little guy so much.    Doesn't he look so happy with those beautiful ears just a flapping in the wind.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tulip2 said:


> Here's my baby the first day he came home with us.  He's running in between DH and me.  He loves his dog run.  He's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel named Sir Beaux Regarde.
> 
> We love this little guy so much.    Doesn't he look so happy with those beautiful ears just a flapping in the wind.



He's adorable!


----------



## Tulip2

Sweetpea83 said:


> He's adorable!



Thank you.  The Cavalier King Charles is a very loving breed.  They are so needy of their owners.  He sticks to me or my DH like glue at all times.  He's a little stinker because he's just so darned cute its been hard to scold him.  :shame:

Here he is with DH.


----------



## Denverite

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you.  The Cavalier King Charles is a very loving breed.  They are so needy of their owners.  He sticks to me or my DH like glue at all times.  He's a little stinker because he's just so darned cute its been hard to scold him.  :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with DH.




Oh my goodness what a cutie!! I have a cavalier too, he's a ruby. Mine follows me around everywhere also. He's 10 now and slowing down quite a bit, which is hard, but he's still happy.  Here he is with my Persian. He ended up being a lot bigger than a normal cavalier which is strange because his parents were the standard size. He's our giant


----------



## Tulip2

Denverite said:


> Oh my goodness what a cutie!! I have a cavalier too, he's a ruby. Mine follows me around everywhere also. He's 10 now and slowing down quite a bit, which is hard, but he's still happy.  Here he is with my Persian. He ended up being a lot bigger than a normal cavalier which is strange because his parents were the standard size. He's our giant
> View attachment 2552496



Oh Denverite they are both just beautiful!  He looks really good for 10 years old.  Our Cavalier must have been the runt of the bunch because he's over 1 year old and on the small side.  We've always had Cocker Spaniels so we're not used to such a small dog.

Beaux get's into trouble with eyes coming off of toys, sticks. leaves and such.  We're just extra careful and love him so much!


----------



## remy12

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you.  The Cavalier King Charles is a very loving breed.  They are so needy of their owners.  He sticks to me or my DH like glue at all times.  He's a little stinker because he's just so darned cute its been hard to scold him.  :shame:
> 
> Here he is with DH.


What a beautiful picture. Such love. Congrats on your new dog. He sure is cute...............


----------



## Tlcsuccess

My Rojo protecting his stuffed animal toy


----------



## pollekeskisses

Relaxing in the hammock


----------



## Tulip2

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you.  The Cavalier King Charles is a very loving breed.  They are so needy of their owners.  He sticks to me or my DH like glue at all times.  He's a little stinker because he's just so darned cute its been hard to scold him.  :shame:
> 
> Here he is with DH.





remy12 said:


> What a beautiful picture. Such love. Congrats on your new dog. He sure is cute...............



Awww thanks.  He's wonderful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pollekeskisses said:


> Relaxing in the hammock


Hehe, cute..


----------



## madamefifi

Valentine and Sir Atticus--yes, they are pets!


----------



## madamefifi

Denverite said:


> Oh my goodness what a cutie!! I have a cavalier too, he's a ruby. Mine follows me around everywhere also. He's 10 now and slowing down quite a bit, which is hard, but he's still happy.  Here he is with my Persian. He ended up being a lot bigger than a normal cavalier which is strange because his parents were the standard size. He's our giant
> View attachment 2552496






Love this picture!


----------



## MKB0925

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2559428
> View attachment 2559429
> 
> 
> Valentine and Sir Atticus--yes, they are pets!



They are beautiful!


----------



## Denverite

madamefifi said:


> Love this picture!



Thank you! Your horses are gorgeous!!


----------



## missyb

maggie age 8
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
freddy age 14 holding his toy for dear life so Maggie doesn't take it.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
gustavo "gussy" 1 year old hating his winter coat.


----------



## jenny70

missyb said:


> View attachment 2561248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie age 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freddy age 14 holding his toy for dear life so Maggie doesn't take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gustavo "gussy" 1 year old hating his winter coat.




Aww, they're all so cute!


----------



## Piarpreet

pepa will be 2 this week!


----------



## fromromewlv

And here is Tartufo (or Truffle) 
my black mini schnauzer. 

In this pic he was about 5/6 years old, 
today he's 9 and suffering from a severe heart disease.
He's still, "l'amore mio" anyway and I hope he will stay with me as long as possible.


----------



## Dinlay

that's my true love Emilie


----------



## Louboulove

This is Buddy. Hes 7. He was my first pet when I moved out of my parents house 





And this is Rufus the Boxer who will be 1 on April 26th and his ''Big'' Sister, Bella. She is a Chihuahua/Rat Terrier. 2.


----------



## Michele26

Louboulove said:


> This is Buddy. Hes 7. He was my first pet when I moved out of my parents house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Rufus the Boxer who will be 1 on April 26th and his ''Big'' Sister, Bella. She is a Chihuahua/Rat Terrier. 2.


IIs Buddy a polydactyl? He looks like a sweetheart.  Rufus & Bella look like they love one another.


----------



## Louboulove

Michele26 said:


> IIs Buddy a polydactyl? He looks like a sweetheart.  Rufus & Bella look like they love one another.


He is a Polydactyl yes  

Rufus and Bella do love each other. Bella wasnt sure at first, she ran away from him a lot but after a couple days, they were inseparable haha


----------



## aegisshi

This is Joey! aka love of my life


----------



## mink45

Morkie Bao's first Spring day and sleeping with his bro JJ See more pics here: https://www.facebook.com/AllThingsBao


----------



## missyb

mink45 said:


> Morkie Bao's first Spring day and sleeping with his bro JJ See more pics here: https://www.facebook.com/AllThingsBao




Such a cute dog-what breed?


----------



## mink45

missyb said:


> Such a cute dog-what breed?



Thanks missyb! The white one is a Maltese Yorkie (AKA Morkie) and the other is a pure bred Yorkie


----------



## chummycheryl

Here's my boy! His name is Whisky and he is turning 10 years old this year. I adopted him when he was 3 and a half months old. Timid in nature, this little boy was paper trained in 2 weeks and loves his greenies and daily brushing. He hates baths and teeth-cleaning but will still oblige when the deed has to be done.

A mix between a Shetland Sheepdog (daddy) and Schnauzer (mummy)


----------



## Agentspades

One of my Chihuahuas, I think she's part alien.


----------



## Agentspades

This is our yorkie, he's the sweetest dog.


----------



## Bag Damzel

My yin and yang babies


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here are my lovelies: Leonardo the eskie and Bernoulli the husky.


----------



## Gina212

This is my baby when she was a baby. She's 7 years old now, bigger but just as cute.  I love her so much I feel my heart will burst!


----------



## ememtiny

My two babies Tank and Mia. Tank is my rescue dog that I adopted last November. He was at the shelter for over a year. We think just because he has one eye  he's living it up now!!! As you can see he is giving me the side eye. His little sister Mia drives him crazy!!!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

This is one of our 3 rescue mutts after I covered his face in red lipstick kisses!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

This is momo my ferret :3


----------



## Neniel

This is Fiona one of my four Cats.


----------



## TLeela

ThisVNchick said:


> Here are my lovelies: Leonardo the eskie and Bernoulli the husky.




What gorgeous pix!! They are so loveable!!!


----------



## TLeela

Here are my two boys- zach (the naughty cat) and Mitch (the rascal). Both rescues. I love them both so much and am so lucky.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Bear getting in some snuggle time with his favorite kid.


----------



## Lolapopp

My fur babies when they were 4 months old. They are now 2. My tag is their names Lola and Poppy. Love them more than I can express.




Current pic. Lola is the little one about 6 pounds and poppy is unusually large for a Maltese, she's 13 pounds!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gorgeous furbabies everyone 
Here is my best girl 'Judy'


----------



## LuxAddicted

Love seeing photos of everyone's fur babies! Here's my munchkin, he's a 7 month old Maltipoo.


----------



## ofblueskies

This is Meezu, our 2 year old very spoiled kitty. Immune to being taught anything..I've given up on keeping him off the counters.







But he's so cuddly it doesn't matter that he has no manner.






This is Bosaina, our 3 year old, neurotic anxiety-ridden cat. Very sweet but a big scaredy-cat.


----------



## Hollie91999

My baby yorkies!!!!


----------



## Hollie91999

Dooney


----------



## Hollie91999

Pheebee


----------



## doloreshaze

My little munchies! Blixa and Bronson the Maine Coons


----------



## Candice0985

doloreshaze said:


> My little munchies! Blixa and Bronson the Maine Coons
> 
> View attachment 2606715



I love their ear tufts! such pretty cats


----------



## catsoup

Hi y'all. This is my cat Milton. He's a grumpy old man, but he rules our house. We have many nicknames for him: The Boy, The Overlord, The Emperor, Mighty Hunter and Mighty Warrior, and sometimes Little A-hole. 

He is all black, but is lighter in this pic. He was diabetic and we didn't know it yet! For whatever reason this made his fur lighter. He's been on insulin a few years now and is doing great.


----------



## Kalos

catsoup said:


> Hi y'all. This is my cat Milton. He's a grumpy old man, but he rules our house. We have many nicknames for him: The Boy, The Overlord, The Emperor, Mighty Hunter and Mighty Warrior, and sometimes Little A-hole.




Hai Milton! U look like a cutie!


----------



## bmariemoo

Here's my bratty little mini dachshund, Otto! He just turned 2 about 2 weeks ago


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sweet furbabies


----------



## hermes_lemming

Awww


----------



## pursesandoxies

rockstarmish said:


> My adorable Dachshund rockstar, Hendrix
> 
> 
> 
> I have four Doxies: Hendrix, Bowie, Ozzie and Iggy. I think they are the best breed. I love Doxies!


Awwww he is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## ninakt

Our dog Elli and DH enjoying sunny evening.


----------



## Mayfly285

catsoup said:


> Hi y'all. This is my cat Milton. He's a grumpy old man, but he rules our house. We have many nicknames for him: The Boy, The Overlord, The Emperor, Mighty Hunter and Mighty Warrior, and sometimes Little A-hole.
> 
> He is all black, but is lighter in this pic. He was diabetic and we didn't know it yet! For whatever reason this made his fur lighter. He's been on insulin a few years now and is doing great.




That cat has such attitude and presence - just wonderful!  And all cats secretly have several names!  Well done on controlling his dIabetes so well; he looks amazing!


----------



## Rhayne

Christopher and Delilah are chihuahuas and Tasha is a tortoise shell cat.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Ming watching the birds.


----------



## Caz71

Pluto. My 8 mo whippet. Such a friendly guy !


----------



## Caz71

Aww adorable!!


----------



## Liyanamz

Meet Marc Jacobs. The noisiest little bugger in my family.


----------



## Kalos

Liyanamz said:


> Meet Marc Jacobs. The noisiest little bugger in my family.




Marc Jacobs has the cutest face & (name!)


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my yorkie


----------



## lvchicago

bmariemoo said:


> Here's my bratty little mini dachshund, Otto! He just turned 2 about 2 weeks ago


So are those eyes saying - OH I am just so innocent or Um, I didn't do it?

He's adorable


----------



## Live It Up

My German Shepherd, Baron. At 8 months old, he already outweighs me!


----------



## Live It Up

My beautiful MaineCoon, Sherlock, with 2 formerly feral kittens that I took in. Tootsie and Pepper fell in love with Sherlock right away, as does everyone.


----------



## Sarah03

Live It Up said:


> My German Shepherd, Baron. At 8 months old, he already outweighs me!




Oh he is gorgeous!  Look at those eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liyanamz said:


> Meet Marc Jacobs. The noisiest little bugger in my family.



Pretty eyes!


----------



## Freckles1

Harry and Sally


----------



## Live It Up

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2640739
> View attachment 2640740
> 
> Harry and Sally


Cuties!


----------



## Jasmyn

Live It Up said:


> My beautiful MaineCoon, Sherlock, with 2 formerly feral kittens that I took in. Tootsie and Pepper fell in love with Sherlock right away, as does everyone.



Awww...too cute!


----------



## Purseaholic6

Simba


----------



## chloe speaks

Welcome to NYC Moka!


----------



## keiloj

Bobby, 4 yr old golden


----------



## catsoup

Mayfly285 said:


> That cat has such attitude and presence - just wonderful!  And all cats secretly have several names!  Well done on controlling his dIabetes so well; he looks amazing!



Aw, thanks! He's such an awesome cat.


----------



## LnA

My pom Teddy has been acting so cute lately, I had to share some pics of his adorable face. He's 11 but everyone thinks he's a puppy, especially after a haircut.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I adore dogs in general, all the pics are so sweet. I especially love Poms&#128150;


----------



## wee drop o bush

wee drop o bush said:


> I adore dogs in general, all the pics are so sweet. I especially love Poms&#128150;






Here is my Judy


----------



## Nanciii

This is my angel.


----------



## keiloj

All so adorable


----------



## hermes_lemming

Meet Jax


----------



## hermes_lemming

These are from his sitter. I had her watch him for a few days.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Riding in the car


----------



## hermes_lemming

At the sitter's house


----------



## hermes_lemming

Last but not least, him and his litter. He is the darkest one with the star on his forehead.


----------



## Sweetpea83

hermes_lemming said:


> Riding in the car


Cute.


----------



## Asscher Cut

my weirdos


----------



## wee drop o bush

Miss Judy cuddling me in bed yesterday morning, my DH (and her daddy) was away on a 3 day work course


----------



## Nanciii

Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2669121
> View attachment 2669122
> View attachment 2669123
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



True


----------



## Hierophilic

My german giant beardie, Ben Linus c: He's VERY sweet, almost 24 inches long and just about 297 grams, which is close to 11 ounces. He loves to eat salads (kale, collards) with berries (raspberries especially), and dubias. He enjoys baths as well. He's very friendly, he loves to be petted and hang out on just about anyone's shoulder. He's a really good boy and I'm so happy to have him in my life.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hierophilic said:


> My german giant beardie, Ben Linus c: He's VERY sweet, almost 24 inches long and just about 297 grams, which is close to 11 ounces. He loves to eat salads (kale, collards) with berries (raspberries especially), and dubias. He enjoys baths as well. He's very friendly, he loves to be petted and hang out on just about anyone's shoulder. He's a really good boy and I'm so happy to have him in my life.




He's adorable 
I've never had any reptiles as a pet but if I was going to it would be a bearded dragon.


----------



## Hierophilic

wee drop o bush said:


> He's adorable
> I've never had any reptiles as a pet but if I was going to it would be a bearded dragon.



Thank you!  I'll pass your compliment onto my scale baby. 

I highly recommend beardies as pets, even the smaller ones (micros are really cute!), they're very easy to handle, they get used to you p fast! Ben is 4 and has never, ever bit or blackbearded at anyone, not even our cats!

P.S. Ben is also a rescue baby! I got him from a petshop that housed him on loose substrate (like sand) which can actually hurt and/or kill beardies. He had a really awful case of impaction and he was very underweight. He wouldn't eat, he had the beginnings of MBD and was depressed. It's been 8 months since I rescued him, and he's grown so much! Reptiles are just about the same as any other pet: Before you buy, look into adoption. Lots of little babies in homes that can't provide for them, or are disabled and people _won't _adopt. It's so worth it to watch him grow and gain back weight and become really spunky!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww. Thank you for caring


----------



## Freckles1

Ben is darling!! I love reptiles. We have a corn snake - Curly.... He is my son's, of course that means he is mine  He is very friendly and pretty. He is by far our easiest pet!!


----------



## trustlove

hermes_lemming said:


> Riding in the car




Adorable! What kind of dog is he?


----------



## hermes_lemming

A yorkie


----------



## Hierophilic

My lil bby Ben looking so cute after a lizard spa day


----------



## wee drop o bush

So cute&#128009;&#128154;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hierophilic said:


> My lil bby Ben looking so cute after a lizard spa day
> 
> View attachment 2688539
> 
> View attachment 2688545
> 
> View attachment 2688547
> 
> View attachment 2688548



My sister has one of these...hers has gotten so big!! Cool pets..


----------



## Hierophilic

Sweetpea83 said:


> My sister has one of these...hers has gotten so big!! Cool pets..



Beardie! Yeah, they can get quite large! Ben is closing in on about 2ft long.


----------



## ninakt

Elli knows how to enjoy a hot summer day.


----------



## laineycat

Taken a few months ago on a really hot day. I've never seen my dog look so bored. lol


----------



## nikimenz

this is my babyboy Coco, 
I got him from an abusive home and have found that over the past 4 years hes only really comfortable in a box.


----------



## Mayfly285

nikimenz said:


> this is my babyboy Coco,
> I got him from an abusive home and have found that over the past 4 years hes only really comfortable in a box.




Bless him; he's gorgeous!  And well done you for giving him a loving home ...


----------



## nikimenz

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless him; he's gorgeous!  And well done you for giving him a loving home ...



thank you! he got it from his mama  haha!


----------



## bucha

Chouquette, sleeping in my hand


----------



## cougster




----------



## Nanciii

I'm cute and I know it~!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Mayfly285

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2706732
> 
> I'm cute and I know it~!
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Very true, Nanciii ... What breed is this adorable little creature, btw?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread..


----------



## True*Fidelity

Our beloved Janey (shih tzu), and Mr Bubbles (collie mix). 
We adopted them from our local animal shelter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute sweater..


----------



## ebayBAGS

bucha said:


> Chouquette, sleeping in my hand
> View attachment 2706229



I can't! That is so precious!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Zak (labrador/collie cross)

Zucca (somali)


----------



## ScottyGal

Zak (labrador/collie cross)

Zucca (somali)


----------



## HamletW

View attachment 2713136


My pets: Brucee (L) and Cuddles (R)


----------



## wilding

Prince and Clover having a little chat.
I was holding Clover the other day and Prince wanted cuddles aswell (he is scared of the other piggy Lucy, but loves this one).


----------



## jadise

This is me with my new bichon frisé puppy. I got him yesterday. I had to first travel 1 1/2 h by car and then 2 1/2 h by bus with him to get him home. He was super calm. He's almost 4 months old.


----------



## Nanciii

Mayfly285 said:


> Very true, Nanciii ... What breed is this adorable little creature, btw?




It's a Poodle~


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Here is my little nugget.


----------



## i love louie

jadise said:


> This is me with my new bichon frisé puppy. I got him yesterday. I had to first travel 1 1/2 h by car and then 2 1/2 h by bus with him to get him home. He was super calm. He's almost 4 months old.



Sooo fluffy and adorable!! Love him


----------



## i love louie

ebayBAGS said:


> Here is my little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717152
> View attachment 2717153
> View attachment 2717154



Sooo cute!! Here is my cutie! Don't you love the head tilts??? Lol


----------



## ebayBAGS

i love louie said:


> Sooo cute!! Here is my cutie! Don't you love the head tilts??? Lol



Head tilts are the cutest!!


----------



## ScottyGal

ebayBAGS said:


> Here is my little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717152
> View attachment 2717153
> View attachment 2717154



Aww look at his face! Absolutely adorable, especially the middle picture with his one paw raised!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Hierophilic said:


> My lil bby Ben looking so cute after a lizard spa day
> 
> View attachment 2688539
> 
> View attachment 2688545
> 
> View attachment 2688547
> 
> View attachment 2688548





Wow! What an interesting pet    Our exotics only go as far as a Tarantula, and a Gecko.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Hierophilic said:


> My lil bby Ben looking so cute after a lizard spa day
> 
> View attachment 2688539
> 
> View attachment 2688545
> 
> View attachment 2688547
> 
> View attachment 2688548





Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Hehe, cute sweater..





Thanks


----------



## BPC

ebayBAGS said:


> Here is my little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717152
> View attachment 2717153
> View attachment 2717154



awww.. look at that face!! i just wanna kiss him!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Here are a couple of pictures of my Bichon Frise.   Her name is Bon Bon.  Same as in my Purse Forum name.  She's 10 years old now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DH took this photo while our kitty was sleeping..lol.


----------



## Freckles1

This is Sophie (beagle/poodle)


----------



## Nanciii

Apricot Teddy Bear~


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## misstrine85

My kitty enjoying my new bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Meet mt four legged daughter Peaches a apple head chi!


----------



## chihuahua127

Apelila said:


> Meet mt four legged daughter Peaches a apple head chi!




Want to give your little peaches a kiss! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;So adorable


----------



## chihuahua127

My baby&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Judy my best girl, 13 years young&#128150;&#128158;&#128150;


----------



## i love louie

misstrine85 said:


> My kitty enjoying my new bag &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737152



How cute!


----------



## Apelila

chihuahua127 said:


> Want to give your little peaches a kiss! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;So adorable


Thank you your pet is adorable too!


----------



## feline6

Hi everyone! Love this thread, and it's good to see so many animal lovers here!! Here's a picture of my dog.


----------



## jenny70

feline6 said:


> Hi everyone! Love this thread, and it's good to see so many animal lovers here!! Here's a picture of my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751130




Aww, such a cute face!


----------



## Sweetpea83

feline6 said:


> Hi everyone! Love this thread, and it's good to see so many animal lovers here!! Here's a picture of my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751130




Adorable!


----------



## feline6

jenny70 said:


> Aww, such a cute face!




Thanks jenny70! Is that your kitty in your display pic? I always wanted a cat, but my mom's afraid of them


----------



## jenny70

feline6 said:


> Thanks jenny70! Is that your kitty in your display pic? I always wanted a cat, but my mom's afraid of them




Yes!  1 of 5!


----------



## feline6

Sweetpea83 said:


> Adorable!




Thank you sweetpea83! She's 15 and still going strong!


----------



## bagzaddict

One of our family furry pets.  He's so loveable


----------



## pmburk

Updated photos of Abigail.









This is with her all-time favorite toy, a little stuffed Lamb Chop. (As in, Lamb Chop & Shari Lewis.) She LOVES that thing. She will carry it all over the house, sleep with it, and constantly carries it over & drops it into her water dish. It has been washed about 50 times (in fact it is in the dryer as I type this, thanks to another recent water bowl dunking). We already bought her a backup & hid it in a drawer, for when this one finally falls apart.


----------



## Yem24

Long time lurker and finally getting around to posting...here are my "kids" Dexter and Halley. The chocolate lab Halley is lucky she's so cute - she put a big hole in the middle of one of my Hermes cashmere shawls!


----------



## Blingaddict

I could not love her more... Bella&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Blingaddict

How I wish there was a like / thums up/ &#10084;&#65039; button for posts!!! I would be madly clicking away the whole thread through!!! Aren't we all so lucky to love & be loved back by the most beautiful little souls??


----------



## Sweetpea83

feline6 said:


> Thank you sweetpea83! She's 15 and still going strong!



Wow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> Updated photos of Abigail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with her all-time favorite toy, a little stuffed Lamb Chop. (As in, Lamb Chop & Shari Lewis.) She LOVES that thing. She will carry it all over the house, sleep with it, and constantly carries it over & drops it into her water dish. It has been washed about 50 times (in fact it is in the dryer as I type this, thanks to another recent water bowl dunking). We already bought her a backup & hid it in a drawer, for when this one finally falls apart.


What a cutie..


Yem24 said:


> Long time lurker and finally getting around to posting...here are my "kids" Dexter and Halley. The chocolate lab Halley is lucky she's so cute - she put a big hole in the middle of one of my Hermes cashmere shawls!


Love labs..


----------



## amishu

Here's my blue-eyed baby. A little bit funny, a little bit naughty, a little bit chatty.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hi everyone, here is my lab puppy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 he's a big baby &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Candice0985

ccparks said:


> Here's my blue-eyed baby. A little bit funny, a little bit naughty, a little bit chatty.



So cute!!!



luciness said:


> Hi everyone, here is my lab puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a big baby &#128522;&#128522;



Haha love that he thinks he's a lap dog!


----------



## ScottyGal

Picture I took a few nights ago.. Sleepy kitty!


----------



## ScottyGal

Here is a picture of Zak when he was a puppy, 9 weeks old! He is now 4


----------



## Caz71

Adopted another whippet. Niles is white with blue eyepatch. We found out his 1st bday is Xmas day! 

A friend for our 1 yo Pluto the blue whippet.

They are crazy. Esp Niles. I think he needs obedience school...


----------



## Sexypiggy

_Lee said:


> Here is a picture of Zak when he was a puppy, 9 weeks old! He is now 4




Sooo cute &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Chilling!


----------



## BPC

Our new boy, Wellie 
He turned 14 months three days ago, and has been with us one month today. 

Love him sooooooo much!


----------



## BPC

BPC said:


> Our new boy, Wellie
> He turned 14 months three days ago, and has been with us one month today.
> 
> Love him sooooooo much!



pic would of helped..


----------



## ScottyGal

Shaking a paw


----------



## wekilledcouture

My little princess grace Kelly! 



-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Citruspeel

Hierophilic said:


> My lil bby Ben looking so cute after a lizard spa day
> 
> View attachment 2688539
> 
> View attachment 2688545
> 
> View attachment 2688547
> 
> View attachment 2688548




I've wanted a beardie for so long. I'm finally getting one


----------



## Sweetpea83

BPC said:


> pic would of helped..



Love that face..what a cutie.


----------



## BPC

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love that face..what a cutie.



Thank you! love my bullie babies.


----------



## BPC

I took this one last week when I caught them sleeping together. 

Wellie (on the left) has only been with us for a little over a month. Blue, is finally showing some love for his little bro'.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How sweet..


----------



## Theren

My ham with my husband... At 17 years old, she has us trained so well


----------



## wekilledcouture

My 8 month old oriental mix! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hermes_lemming

Meet my bae


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## jenny70

hermes_lemming said:


> Meet my bae




Oh my gosh!  Beyond cute!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jenny70 said:


> Oh my gosh!  Beyond cute!



Thank you! Here's  few more.


----------



## DiamondBaby

This is my baby Liam. He is a sphynx cat. I love him to pieces!


----------



## Tarhls

DiamondBaby said:


> This is my baby Liam. He is a sphynx cat. I love him to pieces!




I love Liam's wrinkles, so cute


----------



## DiamondBaby

Tarhls said:


> I love Liam's wrinkles, so cute


Thank you!


----------



## i love louie

DiamondBaby said:


> This is my baby Liam. He is a sphynx cat. I love him to pieces!



I am sooo jealous diamond!


----------



## ScottyGal

I got home from work and couldn't find Zucca.. I went in to my bedroom and saw this lump on the bed covers..

Lone behold - he had crawled inside the duvet cover and was happily snoozing away


----------



## BPC

love all the new pics, adorable.


----------



## DiamondBaby

i love louie said:


> I am sooo jealous diamond!



Your soo sweet!!


----------



## BPC

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2801037
> View attachment 2801038
> View attachment 2801039



puggy!!! too cute!


----------



## BPC

My boys-
Sir Blueberry Muffin (Blue) and Sir Beefy Wellington (Wellie)


----------



## ScottyGal

BPC said:


> My boys-
> Sir Blueberry Muffin (Blue) and Sir Beefy Wellington (Wellie)



So adorable!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Omg.. too funny


----------



## kopi

My fur baby is a 7.5 month old Sheltie.  Love her to bits!

I think she was around 4 months old in the first picture
Second picture - around 7 months right after she got bathed for the first time! So fluffy!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

kopi said:


> My fur baby is a 7.5 month old Sheltie.  Love her to bits!
> 
> I think she was around 4 months old in the first picture
> Second picture - around 7 months right after she got bathed for the first time! So fluffy!!!



She is gorgeous! Her coat looks lovely


----------



## kopi

Thanks Lee! She's due for another bath and doesn't look quite as fluffy right now 

Unfortunately a couple of days after she got bathed and groomed, she got sick and ended up at the clinic.  She was basically lying on her side with no sense of urgency to move while having really bad diarrhea.  A part of her bum got shaved to make it more manageable.  They bathed her at the clinic to clean her up but it's just not the same.  We don't want to bath her so frequently so we'll have to wait a couple of months before taking her back for a bath.


----------



## Candice0985

kopi said:


> Thanks Lee! She's due for another bath and doesn't look quite as fluffy right now
> 
> Unfortunately a couple of days after she got bathed and groomed, she got sick and ended up at the clinic.  She was basically lying on her side with no sense of urgency to move while having really bad diarrhea.  A part of her bum got shaved to make it more manageable.  They bathed her at the clinic to clean her up but it's just not the same.  We don't want to bath her so frequently so we'll have to wait a couple of months before taking her back for a bath.



she could have had an allergic reaction to the shampoo? this happened to my dad's Newfoundlander Gryphon and he was sick after visiting the groomers, also could have been the treats they gave her? we never figured out it Gryph was allergic tot he shampoo or the treats but the vet gave him some benedryl and he improved after this experience.


----------



## kopi

I asked the vet if it might have been related to the grooming but they don't think so.  It was more than 48 hours between the bath to the first symptoms.  She said usually the reaction will happen within 24 hours of contact.

Also, it was strange... but a couple other dogs in our area had similar symptoms.  Our little one had it the worst.  We also ran all the tests (xray, ultrasound, blood work) and they couldn't find a cause.  They think it was a bacterial infection.  Good thing is, she's all better now!! That was quite a scare for us!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Bogart says Hi &#128522;


----------



## Candice0985

kopi said:


> I asked the vet if it might have been related to the grooming but they don't think so.  It was more than 48 hours between the bath to the first symptoms.  She said usually the reaction will happen within 24 hours of contact.
> 
> Also, it was strange... but a couple other dogs in our area had similar symptoms.  Our little one had it the worst.  We also ran all the tests (xray, ultrasound, blood work) and they couldn't find a cause.  They think it was a bacterial infection.  Good thing is, she's all better now!! That was quite a scare for us!




Wow that is scary. I'm glad she's better now!


----------



## BPC

kopi said:


> My fur baby is a 7.5 month old Sheltie.  Love her to bits!
> 
> I think she was around 4 months old in the first picture
> Second picture - around 7 months right after she got bathed for the first time! So fluffy!!!



She's a beautiful pup.



Candice0985 said:


> Lady Bogart says Hi &#128522;
> View attachment 2815996



I just wanna rub that belly


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> She's a beautiful pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna rub that belly




Lady loves having her belly rubbed! She likes raspberries on her belly too &#128516;


----------



## missyb

Gussy with his new winter coat


----------



## hermes_lemming

My pup at turkeyday


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lol would help if I posted the pic.


----------



## hermes_lemming

He has a new buddy


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> He has a new buddy



Cuteness overload!


----------



## hermes_lemming

_Lee said:


> Cuteness overload!



I know, right? Lol its like yin n yang.


----------



## ScottyGal

missyb said:


> Gussy with his new winter coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819207



I love seeing pets with their little winter coats, so adorable


----------



## steffysstyle

My first dog! Bella the 6 month old Golden Retriever!


----------



## hermes_lemming

steffysstyle said:


> My first dog! Bella the 6 month old Golden Retriever!



You both are gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bella is a cutie pie!


----------



## steffysstyle

hermes_lemming said:


> You both are gorgeous!


 Thank you so much hermes_lemming and Sweetpea83!


----------



## ScottyGal

steffysstyle said:


> My first dog! Bella the 6 month old Golden Retriever!



She is gorgeous! I have a lab too, they are such brilliant companions


----------



## pmburk

Abigail again:


----------



## Candice0985

pmburk said:


> Abigail again:



she's so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady in her new fluffy blanket, she just looooves it!


----------



## Pjsproul

Lucy my lovely deerhound lurcher


----------



## i love louie

Pjsproul said:


> View attachment 2826161
> 
> 
> Lucy my lovely deerhound lurcher


  wow! I have never seen that breed before. very cool dog


----------



## Pjsproul

i love louie said:


> wow! I have never seen that breed before. very cool dog




Thank you she is a sweetheart &#128149;&#128149;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## Andy_Sach

My pomeranian, her name is Meiji


----------



## i love louie

Andy_Sach said:


> View attachment 2830207
> 
> My pomeranian, her name is Meiji



What a cutie! Is she dressed like a bumble bee? Ha ha


----------



## Andy_Sach

i love louie said:


> What a cutie! Is she dressed like a bumble bee? Ha ha




Hehe Yes, she is a Queen Bee


----------



## i love louie

Ahh !! She looks like a little baby black bear!  Soo adorable


----------



## hermes_lemming

Look at what my dog sitter gave us for christmas? It was one of the most heartfelt gifts I've ever recieved. 

Lol it was all wrapped nicely with a bow and a heartfelt card. Yes I know. I can't wait.


----------



## jadise

This is Sulo, my Bichon Frisé. He's almost 8 months old.


----------



## Pjsproul

jadise said:


> View attachment 2831134
> 
> 
> This is Sulo, my Bichon Frisé. He's almost 8 months old.




Gorgeous and he matches your bed linen !!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pjsproul said:


> View attachment 2826161
> 
> 
> Lucy my lovely deerhound lurcher



I dunno what this breed is but he/she is pretty darn cute!


----------



## i love louie

jadise said:


> View attachment 2831134
> 
> 
> This is Sulo, my Bichon Frisé. He's almost 8 months old.



He is adorable jadise!!


----------



## DiJe40

Omg.. Love all the pics of those sweet pets.

I have 4 small dogs and these are pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
of Donna when she was a little younger &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hermes_lemming

DiJe40 said:


> Omg.. Love all the pics of those sweet pets.
> 
> I have 4 small dogs and these are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of Donna when she was a little younger &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832105



Awww


----------



## JetSetGo!

My two Havanese are named Toro and Dita. Toro is the one on top.
They keep me laughing every single day.


----------



## JetSetGo!

DiJe40 said:


> Omg.. Love all the pics of those sweet pets.
> 
> I have 4 small dogs and these are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of Donna when she was a little younger &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832105



Donna is adorable!!!! 
My husband has a serious thing for Yorkies. He would love to have one! 



jadise said:


> View attachment 2831134
> 
> 
> This is Sulo, my Bichon Frisé. He's almost 8 months old.



Are you kidding me? This face! 



hermes_lemming said:


> Look at what my dog sitter gave us for christmas? It was one of the most heartfelt gifts I've ever recieved.
> 
> Lol it was all wrapped nicely with a bow and a heartfelt card. Yes I know. I can't wait.




What a sweet gift!


----------



## hermes_lemming

JetSetGo! said:


> My two Havanese are named Toro and Dita. Toro is the one on top.
> They keep me laughing every single day.



They're adorable!


----------



## Tsundere

My sweet little boy! He had a very rough past and we are still in the process of gaining his trust.  We will wait forever if that's what it takes to have that honour.





My incredible three-legged faithful protector and best friend! She's 12 years old and successfully showing cancer who is boss! We're pretty much broke because of the treatments, but she's irreplaceable and deserves to live life to the fullest.
.... She makes the cutest faces when she's at the vet hospital. 
"Okay we're just here to say hello, right? Yup yup yup lets go home now!!" 




Gimmeee!!





Part wild cat and part attitude. She's 11 years old and still plays like a kitten. She seems to fight against her natural instincts to not desire the company of humans, but she has severe separation anxiety. I accept she will never be a cuddly domesticated cat, it makes her affection mean a lot to us.









The smallest of my children and honestly the most spoiled.... Yes the fish in the right is fine, I just caught her in mid turn.


----------



## laineycat




----------



## ScottyGal

Tsundere said:


> My sweet little boy! He had a very rough past and we are still in the process of gaining his trust.  We will wait forever if that's what it takes to have that honour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My incredible three-legged faithful protector and best friend! She's 12 years old and successfully showing cancer who is boss! We're pretty much broke because of the treatments, but she's irreplaceable and deserves to live life to the fullest.
> .... She makes the cutest faces when she's at the vet hospital.
> "Okay we're just here to say hello, right? Yup yup yup lets go home now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part wild cat and part attitude. She's 11 years old and still plays like a kitten. She seems to fight against her natural instincts to not desire the company of humans, but she has severe separation anxiety. I accept she will never be a cuddly domesticated cat, it makes her affection mean a lot to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smallest of my children and honestly the most spoiled.... Yes the fish in the right is fine, I just caught her in mid turn.



All of your fur-babies are very cute! 

Wishing good health towards your doggy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

hermes_lemming said:


> Look at what my dog sitter gave us for christmas? It was one of the most heartfelt gifts I've ever recieved.
> 
> Lol it was all wrapped nicely with a bow and a heartfelt card. Yes I know. I can't wait.


How sweet..



jadise said:


> View attachment 2831134
> 
> 
> This is Sulo, my Bichon Frisé. He's almost 8 months old.


Look at that face..!


----------



## Tsundere

_Lee said:


> All of your fur-babies are very cute!
> 
> Wishing good health towards your doggy!



Thank you so much! 
She's fighting a good fight, I don't think her body knows she's a senior dog.


----------



## Candice0985

Tsundere said:


> Thank you so much!
> She's fighting a good fight, I don't think her body knows she's a senior dog.



all your babies are beautiful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hermes_lemming said:


> They're adorable!



Thank you! They are my sunshine.



Tsundere said:


> My sweet little boy! He had a very rough past and we are still in the process of gaining his trust.  We will wait forever if that's what it takes to have that honour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My incredible three-legged faithful protector and best friend! She's 12 years old and successfully showing cancer who is boss! We're pretty much broke because of the treatments, but she's irreplaceable and deserves to live life to the fullest.
> .... She makes the cutest faces when she's at the vet hospital.
> "Okay we're just here to say hello, right? Yup yup yup lets go home now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part wild cat and part attitude. She's 11 years old and still plays like a kitten. She seems to fight against her natural instincts to not desire the company of humans, but she has severe separation anxiety. I accept she will never be a cuddly domesticated cat, it makes her affection mean a lot to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smallest of my children and honestly the most spoiled.... Yes the fish in the right is fine, I just caught her in mid turn.



You've got quite the precious menagerie! 



laineycat said:


> View attachment 2833936



Sooo cute!


----------



## DiJe40

JetSetGo! said:


> My two Havanese are named Toro and Dita. Toro is the one on top.
> 
> They keep me laughing every single day.




Look at those sweeties...so cute &#128525;


----------



## DiJe40

JetSetGo! said:


> Donna is adorable!!!!
> My husband has a serious thing for Yorkies. He would love to have one!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? This face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet gift!




Thank you..love my Yorkies..they make me laugh every day..


----------



## JetSetGo!

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you..love my Yorkies..they make me laugh every day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836501



Argh!!! So cuuuuute!


----------



## drspock7

Here is my little Erros.



God of Love-



King of the throne



Now I lay me down to sleep...



Why do I always have to lay down



Sweet Baby...


----------



## hermes_lemming

drspock7 said:


> Here is my little Erros.
> 
> View attachment 2836531
> 
> God of Love-
> 
> View attachment 2836532
> 
> King of the throne
> 
> View attachment 2836533
> 
> Now I lay me down to sleep...
> 
> View attachment 2836534
> 
> Why do I always have to lay down
> 
> View attachment 2836535
> 
> Sweet Baby...



He is adorable!!


----------



## ScottyGal

drspock7 said:


> Here is my little Erros.
> 
> View attachment 2836531
> 
> God of Love-
> 
> View attachment 2836532
> 
> King of the throne
> 
> View attachment 2836533
> 
> Now I lay me down to sleep...
> 
> View attachment 2836534
> 
> Why do I always have to lay down
> 
> View attachment 2836535
> 
> Sweet Baby...



Little cutie!


----------



## ScottyGal

My baby Zak.. Blending in with the couch!


----------



## luvprada

_Lee said:


> My baby Zak.. Blending in with the couch!



Adorable


----------



## hermes_lemming

Here's some of my lil pooch


----------



## Michele26

hermes_lemming said:


> Here's some of my lil pooch



Look at that face! So adorable...you could never get mad at a face like that.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Michele26 said:


> Look at that face! So adorable...you could never get mad at a face like that.



Lol he is very sweet and loving. On the rare occasions he does anything bad, he looks so sad and remorseful you can't stay mad for long. Luckily he is quite bright so you only have to lecture him once.


----------



## DiJe40

hermes_lemming said:


> Here's some of my lil pooch




Oooh! How cute &#128525;


----------



## Caz71

Niles the Lindt dog&#128518;


----------



## ScottyGal

Caz71 said:


> Niles the Lindt dog&#128518;



So cute!!


----------



## demicouture

My little boy in his loungewear (he hates being cold) and his unicorn &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping baby


----------



## Leda

My love..


----------



## Leda

demicouture said:


> My little boy in his loungewear (he hates being cold) and his unicorn &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847378


What a cute little dog..


----------



## hermes_lemming

Closeup 7


----------



## hermes_lemming

Zzzz


----------



## Leda

steffysstyle said:


> My first dog! Bella the 6 month old Golden Retriever!


You're beautiful,and your dog is adorable


----------



## Leda

ebayBAGS said:


> Here is my little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717152
> View attachment 2717153
> View attachment 2717154


Super funny your photos


----------



## Leda

True*Fidelity said:


> Our beloved Janey (shih tzu), and Mr Bubbles (collie mix).
> We adopted them from our local animal shelter.


Collie is a very nice dog!
My father adored these dogs and once he had two pure Collies They used to run in the fields, too far from our house in the country and one of them got bitten by a snake and he had to be sacrificed !
My father was devastated.


----------



## luvprada

Leda said:


> Collie is a very nice dog!
> My father adored these dogs and once he had two pure Collies They used to run in the fields, too far from our house in the country and one of them got bitten by a snake and he had to be sacrificed !
> My father was devastated.



They're so cute. Mine would not sit together long enough to take a photo


----------



## luvprada

Here is one of my troublemakers  thats his sheepish look


----------



## luvprada

Mostly he looks like this


----------



## clu13




----------



## luvprada

Here is his brother  (adopted )


----------



## luvprada

And his adopted sister who was born blind. Why do big dogs get into the smallest dog bed in the house when she has more than 1 large bed?


----------



## luvprada

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2847906



What kind of dog is your pup?


----------



## Winiebean

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2847906






Aww how adorable!! &#128522;


----------



## Winiebean

My kenzie &#128570;


----------



## luvprada

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 2847917
> 
> 
> My kenzie &#128570;



Your kitty looks sleepy


----------



## steffysstyle

Leda said:


> You're beautiful,and your dog is adorable



Aww thank you Leda!


----------



## clu13

luvprada said:


> What kind of dog is your pup?





Winiebean said:


> Aww how adorable!! &#128522;



Ahh thank you - he is a my 13.5 year old Chow Chow mix.  We only know that his mom was Chow Chow. Maybe Collie or Shepard.  He is a rescue


----------



## SheisBlushing

It's so fun seeing all of your cute pets! 
Here's my baby boy and best friend


----------



## i love louie

SheisBlushing said:


> It's so fun seeing all of your cute pets!
> Here's my baby boy and best friend



What's his name? =)


----------



## SheisBlushing

i love louie said:


> What's his name? =)



His name is Maxx and he's 4 years old


----------



## luvprada

SheisBlushing said:


> It's so fun seeing all of your cute pets!
> Here's my baby boy and best friend



He's adorable!


----------



## SheisBlushing

luvprada said:


> He's adorable!



Thank you! Same goes for your furbaby


----------



## barbie444

My baby after his walk


----------



## DiJe40

barbie444 said:


> My baby after his walk




So sweet..he's smiling..&#128516;


----------



## Leda

barbie444 said:


> My baby after his walk


Lovely little dog..
So cute..ohhhh


----------



## barbie444

Thank You! He is always in a good mood. He's a very happy boy


DiJe40 said:


> So sweet..he's smiling..&#128516;


----------



## barbie444

Thank You


Leda said:


> Lovely little dog..
> So cute..ohhhh


----------



## hermes_lemming

barbie444 said:


> My baby after his walk



Awww


----------



## Leda

My little VICO
He's also a happy little Boy of mine..


----------



## amadea88

^ what a cutie


----------



## hermes_lemming

Leda said:


> My little VICO
> He's also a happy little Boy of mine..



Awww


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin staying out of trouble, for the moment


----------



## amadea88

^ how adorable


----------



## Rina337

My thirteen year old yorkie... Love him so much.


----------



## Jujuma

First my ewok
	

		
			
		

		
	



And his brother, the teddy bear
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
My shih tzu babies!


----------



## Jujuma

Better picture of shih tzu brother
	

		
			
		

		
	



I messed around with some filter of last picture.
They're my babies!


----------



## Leda

Rina337 said:


> My thirteen year old yorkie... Love him so much.
> View attachment 2861366
> View attachment 2861368
> View attachment 2861369


I love your dog!...


----------



## Rina337

Leda said:


> I love your dog!...




Thanks, I adore your lil pup! Just too sweet looking!


----------



## jadise

My boy on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jadise said:


> View attachment 2862724
> 
> 
> My boy on Christmas Eve.


 
Cute little face..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jadise said:


> View attachment 2862724
> 
> 
> My boy on Christmas Eve.



what a little cutie!


----------



## Leda

Rina337 said:


> Thanks, I adore your lil pup! Just too sweet looking!


Thanks,
He's all shaved in that photo.
And he was just back home from the pet shop


----------



## ScottyGal

jadise said:


> View attachment 2862724
> 
> 
> My boy on Christmas Eve.











Jujuma said:


> First my ewok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861391
> 
> And his brother, the teddy bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My shih tzu babies!











Rina337 said:


> My thirteen year old yorkie... Love him so much.
> View attachment 2861366
> View attachment 2861368
> View attachment 2861369











luvprada said:


> Munchkin staying out of trouble, for the moment











luvprada said:


> Here is his brother  (adopted )











luvprada said:


> And his adopted sister who was born blind. Why do big dogs get into the smallest dog bed in the house when she has more than 1 large bed?











SheisBlushing said:


> It's so fun seeing all of your cute pets!
> Here's my baby boy and best friend











barbie444 said:


> My baby after his walk











Leda said:


> My little VICO
> He's also a happy little Boy of mine..




I absolutely love this thread - all of your babies are so cute! &#128054;&#128021;&#128149;


----------



## hermes_lemming

Flowers and a puppy! Lol what's not to love?


----------



## Leda

hermes_lemming said:


> Flowers and a puppy! Lol what's not to love?


Omg...he's really a dream of grace and beauty..


----------



## Knicole

Here's one of my kitties. His name is Henry.


----------



## Jck

His name is Vega, turning 4 on Valentine's Day. He wasn't happy in the pic as I told him not to stray too far away from me lol.


----------



## xxthia

My babies, 7 year old Twinkie and 1 year old Big Bunny &#128525;


----------



## hermes_lemming

My pup disrupting making the bed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Two more. Lol he hates having his pic taken.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Two more. Lol he hates having his pic taken.



he's so cute!


----------



## Michele26

hermes_lemming said:


> Two more. Lol he hates having his pic taken.



He is so adorable.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Leda said:


> Omg...he's really a dream of grace and beauty..



Lol thank you. That photo took effort,  trust me. He is a combination of utter joy and goofy sweetness.



Candice0985 said:


> he's so cute!





Michele26 said:


> He is so adorable.


Thank you ladies. I love him with all my heart.


----------



## Oryx816

hermes_lemming said:


> Two more. Lol he hates having his pic taken.




Such a cutie!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Oryx816 said:


> Such a cutie!



Thank you! I love him.


----------



## hermes_lemming

"Mama?!...I needs to pee..."


----------



## Leda

lilylilac said:


> ahhhh are you serious... look at his moist nose... so cute


That's becouse he's in very good health...


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> "Mama?!...I needs to pee..."



I would love to wake up to that cutie pie face every morning!


----------



## remainsilly

Knicole said:


> Here's one of my kitties. His name is Henry.



Henry's a lovely cat. Face full of spirit.


----------



## Knicole

remainsilly said:


> Henry's a lovely cat. Face full of spirit.



Thank you!


----------



## Knicole

xxthia said:


> My babies, 7 year old Twinkie and 1 year old Big Bunny &#128525;



They are so adorable!


----------



## misscocktail

Ooooh! Such cuties!! I can't resist showing my BIG bundle of Joy since 11 years: Taleo (Born 23rd October 2003)


----------



## Leda

hermes_lemming said:


> My pup disrupting making the bed.


Cute little dog...awwww


----------



## Sweetpea83

misscocktail said:


> Ooooh! Such cuties!! I can't resist showing my BIG bundle of Joy since 11 years: Taleo (Born 23rd October 2003)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884411
> View attachment 2884412


Precious!


----------



## bucha

My Millefeuille in a tutu!


----------



## xxthia

bucha said:


> My Millefeuille in a tutu!
> 
> View attachment 2885532




Omg! I want one so bad. This just makes me want one even more!!! &#128525;


----------



## hermes_lemming

bucha said:


> My Millefeuille in a tutu!
> 
> View attachment 2885532



This brought tears to my eyes


----------



## ScottyGal

bucha said:


> My Millefeuille in a tutu!
> 
> View attachment 2885532



What a cutie!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bucha said:


> My Millefeuille in a tutu!
> 
> View attachment 2885532



Cuteness overload..


----------



## pixiesparkle

My little Luna munching vegies &#128522;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Luna is adorable..


----------



## Candice0985

Happy Caturday! Love Lady and Tuck


----------



## skumfuk

My dogs


----------



## Oryx816

pixiesparkle said:


> My little Luna munching vegies &#128522;
> View attachment 2887227




Super cuteness!


----------



## Leda

My little friend..Tito
Passed away there is 6 years agor.
Still miss him a lot...
Here he's all dressed up to attend a " fête foraine" 

He had a serious problem of overwheigh...


----------



## bucha

xxthia said:


> Omg! I want one so bad. This just makes me want one even more!!! &#128525;




Yes, they are very cute and lovely! 



hermes_lemming said:


> This brought tears to my eyes




Oh! I hope you weren't upset! I thought it was a cute and lovely picture!



_Lee said:


> What a cutie!!




Thank you!


----------



## bucha

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cuteness overload..




Thanks


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Today was Julian's 11th birthday. I got him some special treats. A pupcake, bowser beer, and a new sweater.


----------



## ScottyGal

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today was Julian's 11th birthday. I got him some special treats. A pupcake, bowser beer, and a new sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2894326


So aborable!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today was Julian's 11th birthday. I got him some special treats. A pupcake, bowser beer, and a new sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2894326



Aww happy birthday boo boo!


----------



## skumfuk

pixiesparkle said:


> My little Luna munching vegies &#128522;
> View attachment 2887227


so cute


----------



## BPC

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today was Julian's 11th birthday. I got him some special treats. A pupcake, bowser beer, and a new sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2894326



Happy belated b-day cutie. You don't look a day over 2!


----------



## coconutsboston

skumfuk said:


> My dogs


Those are the cutest ears on your puppies!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BPC said:


> Happy belated b-day cutie. You don't look a day over 2!




Lol he's such a ragamuffin. He doesn't like being white give him bath and he rolls in the mulch soon after. People always comment to me that he's really energetic. He's really feisty and when he's ready to go he is ready!  I call him sassy britches.


----------



## skumfuk

coconutsboston said:


> Those are the cutest ears on your puppies!



thanks


----------



## Sweetpea83

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today was Julian's 11th birthday. I got him some special treats. A pupcake, bowser beer, and a new sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2894326


 
Happy belated bday!


----------



## Rina337

AAAAH so cute! Happy birthday sweet pup! 

Here's Spam, this is the face of a pup who is bored of being tormented haha


----------



## Tlcsuccess

W
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
warming up to compete with  the wonderful Luka


----------



## bucha

My hedgehog Mimi is having way too much fun with her Tiffany bag!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bucha said:


> My hedgehog Mimi is having way too much fun with her Tiffany bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897566


----------



## Candice0985

Lady enjoying a lazy extra Caturday. She has been the biggest snuggle bug all day! I agreed to no housework today but negotiated laundry. She's okay with this deal for extra snugs &#128516;


----------



## Candice0985

strawberry626 said:


> wow she's so cute, she's got very wise face and expression about she's a craft one.



thanks  she's a pretty girl and has very expressive eyes- I can always tell what kind of mood she's in by her eyes and expressions


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rina337 said:


> AAAAH so cute! Happy birthday sweet pup!
> 
> Here's Spam, this is the face of a pup who is bored of being tormented haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895398


Cute!!


----------



## luvprada

skumfuk said:


> thanks



Hysterical!  I love this photo


----------



## luvprada

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2898370
> 
> Lady enjoying a lazy extra Caturday. She has been the biggest snuggle bug all day! I agreed to no housework today but negotiated laundry. She's okay with this deal for extra snugs &#128516;



She is  beautiful!


----------



## KittySunn

Our family pet, his name is Loki, he's such a smarty pants and photogenic lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Chilling in his tunnel! &#128570;


----------



## luvprada

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2903571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family pet, his name is Loki, he's such a smarty pants and photogenic lol



He is gorgeous!


----------



## luvprada

_Lee said:


> Chilling in his tunnel! &#128570;



How adorable.


----------



## Zoe C

Zoe (with Mariana The Giraffe)


----------



## Leda

Zoe C said:


> Zoe (with Mariana The Giraffe)
> 
> View attachment 2904458



OhMy God. He's probably cold..so he's next to the fireplace, isnt he?


----------



## brooksgirl425

Ms. Kasmeer


Mr. Braham


----------



## Zoe C

Leda said:


> OhMy God. He's probably cold..so he's next to the fireplace, isnt he?




 She's actually on her sleeping spot, next to my bed. We have heated floors, so she's really warm there anyways. (I must admit that she has another bed downstairs, close to the fireplace... , she lives better than us!)


----------



## Candice0985

brooksgirl425 said:


> View attachment 2904507
> 
> Ms. Kasmeer
> View attachment 2904509
> 
> Mr. Braham



they're so cute! love their names


----------



## BPC

Love all the pics!!


----------



## BPC

Zoe C said:


> Zoe (with Mariana The Giraffe)
> 
> View attachment 2904458



too cute..


----------



## Zoe C

BPC said:


> too cute..




Thank you!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Candice0985 said:


> they're so cute! love their names




Thank you! Their names are from a computer game my husband and I play together. &#128515;


----------



## luvprada

Zoe C said:


> Zoe (with Mariana The Giraffe)
> 
> View attachment 2904458



Great photo!


----------



## Zoe C

luvprada said:


> Great photo!




Thank you!!! I like it very much too!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Hot dog at the beach haha


----------



## hermes_lemming

TaRaUnnie said:


> Hot dog at the beach haha



Aww


----------



## Minty20

Little Toby being hand fed!


----------



## Zoe C

Minty20 said:


> Little Toby being hand fed!




I'm in love!!


----------



## Hierophilic

My babies! Benjamin Linus the Bearded Dragon and Vanian the Lasiodora Parahybana

Let's start with a picture of Ben and a Vogue editorial worthy pose. Sultry over the shoulder gaze? 10 out of 10, flawless top model lizard. 







And now looking startled because he sees himself in the front-facing camera and wants to fight





*Now, I'm going to warn ahead: I'm linking to this photo. This is a photo of a very large tarantula. If you do not like spiders, proceed with caution, please. I ask you to kindly not make comments about how disgusting she is, that you would squish her, ect. Please be respectful. 

PHOTO HERE

*My beautiful baby, Vanian. She's a sub adult L.Parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula. She's 4 years old, and not at her largest size yet. She'll get to be about the size of a small saucer in leg span. She's very calm, easy to handle. What makes me sad is I'm not able to get pictures of her color. She's a velvety black that flashes hues of pink and purple in the light. She's stunningly beautiful and my baby. I've had her for about two years and she is a rescue. Many people get into owning animals they do not know how to care for, and as such, spiders are just as much of rescue animals as any other. She was under weight, under hydrated, and nervous when I first got her. Since then, she's grown nearly an inch in leg span, molted twice, and is very easy going. C: My pride and joy!


----------



## pukasonqo

very unusual pets hierophilic!
i like the pic of linus getting ready for a fight....with himself! [emoji75]
vanian looks soft to the touch,  never had a pet spider but i went through a period when i was 12 of collecting spiders in big bottles, used to love watching them knit their webs but had to release them once my mother found the bottles! ( they didn't have a stopper so i think they had already released themselves) i was devastated but i am sure the spiders were happy to be free!


----------



## BPC

He protested his walk. Typical Bulldog.


----------



## Oryx816

BPC said:


> He protested his walk. Typical Bulldog.




So cute!  My pug does that sometimes!  I call it "concrete paws".


----------



## BPC

Oryx816 said:


> So cute!  My pug does that sometimes!  I call it "concrete paws".




Thanks! Yes, concrete paws..lol.. We call it "bullie brakes"


----------



## SouthTampa

My two little "babies" -   Dali and Braque.


----------



## SouthTampa

Braque.


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> Thanks! Yes, concrete paws..lol.. We call it "bullie brakes"



Yep so does my pomeranian. Even changing directions won't get him to walk


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> He protested his walk. Typical Bulldog.


I  always love your dog pics


Oryx816 said:


> So cute!  My pug does that sometimes!  I call it "concrete paws".





BPC said:


> Thanks! Yes, concrete paws..lol.. We call it "bullie brakes"


There is a woman two blocks over with two large bulldogs &#9826;BPC, no its not you &#9826;. She gets her dogs to walk by waving a treat in front of th during the walks. It's quite funny to watch. They're both a beautiful golden tan color.


----------



## BPC

luvprada said:


> Yep so does my pomeranian. Even changing directions won't get him to walk



Treats are the only thing that works unless I feel like waiting him out. 



hermes_lemming said:


> I  always love your dog pics
> 
> 
> There is a woman two blocks over with two large bulldogs &#9826;BPC, no its not you &#9826;. She gets her dogs to walk by waving a treat in front of th during the walks. It's quite funny to watch. They're both a beautiful golden tan color.



Thank you.

lol.. You sure it's not me? hehe.. Are you in manhattan by any chance? I do the exact same thing..


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Killian waiting patiently on his cross ties to be groomed and tacked before riding.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

My other sweet boy, Rojo, protecting his stuffed animal


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> Treats are the only thing that works unless I feel like waiting him out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> lol.. You sure it's not me? hehe.. Are you in manhattan by any chance? I do the exact same thing..


Lol no unfortunately not.. my godson is though.


----------



## luvprada

Tlcsuccess said:


> Killian waiting patiently on his cross ties to be groomed and tacked before riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928423



Beautiful. What kind of horse is he?


----------



## luvprada

Tlcsuccess said:


> My other sweet boy, Rojo, protecting his stuffed animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928425



He looks comfy


----------



## Tlcsuccess

He's an Irish Draft gelding. Very solid mentally, never takes a wrong step and loves to work!  He's also quite patient and loves to canter.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Definitely comfy and a cuddle bug!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Minty20 said:


> Little Toby being hand fed!




So cute!


----------



## luvprada

Tlcsuccess said:


> He's an Irish Draft gelding. Very solid mentally, never takes a wrong step and loves to work!  He's also quite patient and loves to canter.



He's beautiful.


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin being tired


----------



## ScottyGal

Play time


----------



## ScottyGal

Such a handsome man &#128054;


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Bertie and I are going for a drive!~ &#9829;&#9825;


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Minty20 said:


> Little Toby being hand fed!



Hes so cute~ 







Hierophilic said:


> My babies! Benjamin Linus the Bearded Dragon and Vanian the Lasiodora Parahybana
> 
> I love bearded dragons~ I have a lot of wild ones in the creek near qhere I live..they are so amusing to watch! Vanian is very elegant as well, very soft looking body!
> 
> Let's start with a picture of Ben and a Vogue editorial worthy pose. Sultry over the shoulder gaze? 10 out of 10, flawless top model lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now looking startled because he sees himself in the front-facing camera and wants to fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, I'm going to warn ahead: I'm linking to this photo. This is a photo of a very large tarantula. If you do not like spiders, proceed with caution, please. I ask you to kindly not make comments about how disgusting she is, that you would squish her, ect. Please be respectful.
> 
> PHOTO HERE
> 
> *My beautiful baby, Vanian. She's a sub adult L.Parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula. She's 4 years old, and not at her largest size yet. She'll get to be about the size of a small saucer in leg span. She's very calm, easy to handle. What makes me sad is I'm not able to get pictures of her color. She's a velvety black that flashes hues of pink and purple in the light. She's stunningly beautiful and my baby. I've had her for about two years and she is a rescue. Many people get into owning animals they do not know how to care for, and as such, spiders are just as much of rescue animals as any other. She was under weight, under hydrated, and nervous when I first got her. Since then, she's grown nearly an inch in leg span, molted twice, and is very easy going. C: My pride and joy!











Tlcsuccess said:


> Killian waiting patiently on his cross ties to be groomed and tacked before riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928423




She is very pretty and well trained~ How many hands?




luvprada said:


> Munchkin being tired




Awww! He is so tiny and cute and fluffy haha! 






_Lee said:


> Such a handsome man &#128054;




He is very handsome and has such a lovely, kind face &#9829;






BPC said:


> He protested his walk. Typical Bulldog.
> 
> Haha, he looks so done with walking!


----------



## ScottyGal

TaRaUnnie said:


> He is very handsome and has such a lovely, kind face &#9829;



Don't let those looks deceive you... he is still the no. 1 sock thief on this side of the Atlantic!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

TaRaUnnie said:


> Hes so cute~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is very pretty and well trained~ How many hands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! He is so tiny and cute and fluffy haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very handsome and has such a lovely, kind face [emoji813]




Killian is a 16hh gelding Irish Draft horse. He's 18 years old and I've had him since October 2014. He's very spoiled, loves his carrots & apple treats. He did really well on the lunge line yesterday!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rojo, is a male Boxer. He doesn't share the same love for Killian. He just stays in the stall while I turnout Killian to the paddock. He trembles when he hears the horses kicking their stalls at feeding time or making their "horse like noises."


----------



## luvprada

Hierophilic said:


> My babies! Benjamin Linus the Bearded Dragon and Vanian the Lasiodora Parahybana
> 
> Let's start with a picture of Ben and a Vogue editorial worthy pose. Sultry over the shoulder gaze? 10 out of 10, flawless top model lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now looking startled because he sees himself in the front-facing camera and wants to fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, I'm going to warn ahead: I'm linking to this photo. This is a photo of a very large tarantula. If you do not like spiders, proceed with caution, please. I ask you to kindly not make comments about how disgusting she is, that you would squish her, ect. Please be respectful.
> 
> PHOTO HERE
> 
> *My beautiful baby, Vanian. She's a sub adult L.Parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula. She's 4 years old, and not at her largest size yet. She'll get to be about the size of a small saucer in leg span. She's very calm, easy to handle. What makes me sad is I'm not able to get pictures of her color. She's a velvety black that flashes hues of pink and purple in the light. She's stunningly beautiful and my baby. I've had her for about two years and she is a rescue. Many people get into owning animals they do not know how to care for, and as such, spiders are just as much of rescue animals as any other. She was under weight, under hydrated, and nervous when I first got her. Since then, she's grown nearly an inch in leg span, molted twice, and is very easy going. C: My pride and joy!



Great photos thanks for sharing. I like spiders also


----------



## ScottyGal

Watching Sons of Anarchy with me


----------



## kjohn138

This is Golly! He is a wonderful little doggie!  He loves hikes in the woods and romps in the snow (or a clover patch if it's summer). He also loves to snuggle.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

kjohn138 said:


> This is Golly! He is a wonderful little doggie!  He loves hikes in the woods and romps in the snow (or a clover patch if it's summer). He also loves to snuggle.




Awwww look at that face!!!!


----------



## SouthTampa

kjohn138 said:


> This is Golly! He is a wonderful little doggie!  He loves hikes in the woods and romps in the snow (or a clover patch if it's summer). He also loves to snuggle.


What an adorable dog!


----------



## luvprada

SouthTampa said:


> What an adorable dog!



+ 1  what is he?


----------



## Pinkcooper

T
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is Morty my little babe!


----------



## amadea88

Pinkcooper said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932760
> 
> 
> This is Morty my little babe!



Aww...Morty is adorable!


----------



## rockstarmish

I have 4 furkids, all of which are Doxies.  This is a picture of 3 of those 4. From left to right: Hendrix, Ozzy and Iggy.


----------



## hermes_lemming

rockstarmish said:


> I have 4 furkids, all of which are Doxies.  This is a picture of 3 of those 4. From left to right: Hendrix, Ozzy and Iggy.



Lmao! I adore their names and they're so cute. Lol music fan much?


----------



## rockstarmish

hermes_lemming said:


> Lmao! I adore their names and they're so cute. Lol music fan much?


Very much so!  My other doxie is called Bowie, he's the hardest to take pictures of though!  Thank you!


----------



## hermes_lemming

rockstarmish said:


> Very much so!  My other doxie is called Bowie, hes's the hardest to take pictures of though!  Thank you!



Omg. Lmao. I'm laughing at the names.  So wonderful.  And you're very welcome.


----------



## Pinkcooper

amadea88 said:


> Aww...Morty is adorable!




Thank you! He's so freaking adorable. He's always keeping me busy with his antics!


----------



## kjohn138

luvprada said:


> + 1  what is he?


Thank you all! When we first got him we were told he was a pom. By the time he was fully grown we suspected that he might be mixed because he grew to be a bit larger (not fat but taller, longer, etc) than your average pom and his face looks different. He is also much more athletic and outdoorsy than we expected. I think he might be mixed with american eskimo. He's a joy.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

tokidokigurl said:


> these are my babies
> i  them sooooo much!!!!!!!
> my boy Fozzie is brindle we call him jowels cuz when he lays on his back they cover his eyes up they are so big
> & Luna is our female she is a fawn we call her tongue cuz man is it loooong! she cant keep it in her mouth​






	

		
			
		

		
	
 my Brindle Boxer, Rojo , looks like your Fozzie - very handsome!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cutie! &#128054;&#128149;


----------



## BPC

Such great pics everyone!!! Love all the furry babies.


----------



## ZamoranoGDS

This is my spoiled dog


----------



## ScottyGal

Here's a few pics from today, where we were hiking at Ben Arthur


----------



## luvprada

_Lee said:


> Here's a few pics from today, where we were hiking at Ben Arthur



Beautiful photos. Where is Ben Arthur?


----------



## luvprada

kjohn138 said:


> Thank you all! When we first got him we were told he was a pom. By the time he was fully grown we suspected that he might be mixed because he grew to be a bit larger (not fat but taller, longer, etc) than your average pom and his face looks different. He is also much more athletic and outdoorsy than we expected. I think he might be mixed with american eskimo. He's a joy.



Definitely some pom. Can you share a photo that shows his body?


----------



## ScottyGal

luvprada said:


> Beautiful photos. Where is Ben Arthur?



Scottish Highlands . It's a great drive there and back, and has lots of great scenery!


----------



## Caz71

Pluto the whippet.  Loves showers


----------



## misstrine85

sleeping on her blanket on the couch &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## coconutsboston

Pinkcooper said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932760
> 
> 
> This is Morty my little babe!


What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## Pinkcooper

coconutsboston said:


> What a gorgeous guy!




Thank you!! I'll let him know since he loves the attention. [emoji14] lol


----------



## MissChiara

My 2 English Setter&#128156;



Shila,the blue belton...



Laika,the tricolor...


----------



## Sweetpea83

MissChiara said:


> My 2 English Setter&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> Shila,the blue belton...
> 
> 
> 
> Laika,the tricolor...


They are gorgeous!


----------



## BPC

Beautiful pics everyone.


----------



## MissChiara

Sweetpea83 said:


> They are gorgeous!



Thanks! &#128525; I love my dogs!


----------



## luvprada

Sweetpea83 said:


> They are gorgeous!



They definitely are !


----------



## indiaink

Zoey, 2 1/2 years old. I've had her since she was 12 weeks old.  She weighs 39 pounds, is knee-high to me (I'm 5'5") and she is the love of my life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Zoey is precious..


----------



## BPC

Zoey's beautiful!

These are my piglets cuddling up to each other. Love it when they're mushy.


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Zoey's beautiful!
> 
> These are my piglets cuddling up to each other. Love it when they're mushy.


----------



## amadea88

BPC said:


> Zoey's beautiful!
> 
> These are my piglets cuddling up to each other. Love it when they're mushy.



Awww...so adorable...


----------



## Sweetpea83

bpc said:


> zoey's beautiful!
> 
> These are my piglets cuddling up to each other. Love it when they're mushy.


----------



## TeddyLam

Charlie is sleeping in his favorite spot. 7 Months old Lhatese
idk why his favorite spot is next to the toilet.


----------



## Zoe C

TeddyLam said:


> Charlie is sleeping in his favorite spot. 7 Months old Lhatese
> 
> idk why his favorite spot is next to the toilet.




OMG! What a cutie!!


----------



## TeddyLam

Zoe C said:


> OMG! What a cutie!!



Thank you


----------



## amadea88

TeddyLam said:


> Thank you


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> Zoey's beautiful!
> 
> These are my piglets cuddling up to each other. Love it when they're mushy.



I adore your smushy piggies.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My new Pomeranian puppy Heidi, she's 9 weeks old


----------



## amadea88

wee drop o bush said:


> My new Pomeranian puppy Heidi, she's 9 weeks old
> View attachment 2957363
> 
> View attachment 2957366
> View attachment 2957368



Heidi is just too precious!


----------



## wee drop o bush

amadea88 said:


> Heidi is just too precious!





She is also a rascal who is nibbling my toes as I write this :giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> My new Pomeranian puppy Heidi, she's 9 weeks old
> View attachment 2957363
> 
> View attachment 2957366
> View attachment 2957368



I ADORE this puppy! She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ScottyGal

A picture from yesterday, we were playing im the garden. He kept going inside ans bringing all of his toys out, and it got to the stage he didn't know which one to play with so jusg sat down surrounded by them lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

_Lee said:


> A picture from yesterday, we were playing im the garden. He kept going inside ans bringing all of his toys out, and it got to the stage he didn't know which one to play with so jusg sat down surrounded by them lol




Dawww


----------



## laineycat

Shopping at Chanel on Rodeo


----------



## BPC

coconutsboston said:


>





Sweetpea83 said:


>





hermes_lemming said:


> I adore your smushy piggies.



Thanks. 

I adore them too. They're quite the characters.


----------



## BPC

wee drop o bush said:


> My new Pomeranian puppy Heidi, she's 9 weeks old
> View attachment 2957363
> 
> View attachment 2957366
> View attachment 2957368


awww.. puppies are the cutest.



TeddyLam said:


> Thank you


so sweet.



_Lee said:


> A picture from yesterday, we were playing im the garden. He kept going inside ans bringing all of his toys out, and it got to the stage he didn't know which one to play with so jusg sat down surrounded by them lol


lol.. hysterical!! Very smart. 
One of mine does that too. He goes into his toy box and takes out each toy, kinda lines them up, then stares for a few deciding which one he wants. 



laineycat said:


> Shopping at Chanel on Rodeo
> View attachment 2959178


Very nice.


----------



## kaliparvati

My darling Gibor (and his mum Tina), both Russian Blue cats.


----------



## Mayfly285

kaliparvati said:


> My darling Gibor (and his mum Tina), both Russian Blue cats.



I ADORE these photos! What stunningly gorgeous cats.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kaliparvati said:


> My darling Gibor (and his mum Tina), both Russian Blue cats.


oh wow how cute are they both so adorable


----------



## kaliparvati

Mayfly285 said:


> I ADORE these photos! What stunningly gorgeous cats.



Thanks. They´re so great and sweet and they do little tricks like Give paw.


----------



## Ladybug09

My little man Xavier and my Mom's  New pup Sasha. Rescue Daschund/Poodle mix. She's  adorable.


----------



## DiJe40

Ladybug09 said:


> My little man Xavier and my Mom's  New pup Sasha. Rescue Daschund/Poodle mix. She's  adorable.




Both dogs are so cute..but the look in Xaviers's eyes..love it..What was he telling you at that moment..lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Ladybug09 said:


> My little man Xavier and my Mom's  New pup Sasha. Rescue Daschund/Poodle mix. She's  adorable.



Both adorable.&#128021;&#128054;


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> My little man Xavier and my Mom's  New pup Sasha. Rescue Daschund/Poodle mix. She's  adorable.



Both are really sweet. 

Love their names too.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi my Pomeranian puppy sleeping on one of my slippers after I _rescued_ them from her


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ladybug09 said:


> My little man Xavier and my Mom's  New pup Sasha. Rescue Daschund/Poodle mix. She's  adorable.




Awwww  
You all have such sweet furbabies


----------



## ScottyGal

First picture of furry-face taken with my new phone &#128570;


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Both are really sweet.
> 
> Love their names too.



He's a rescue too! When I got him his name  was Xavier which fit his personality, so I kept it. I call him XaXa for short sometimes.


----------



## Ladybug09

DiJe40 said:


> Both dogs are so cute..but the look in Xaviers's eyes..love it..What was he telling you at that moment..lol






Thanks you! 

He saying...Hurry up and put some clothes on so you can take me for a walk!

He is my shadow...follows me Everywhere!




_Lee said:


> Both adorable.&#128021;&#128054;




thank you!






wee drop o bush said:


> Awwww
> You all have such sweet furbabies


Thank you!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi my Pomeranian puppy sleeping on one of my slippers after I _rescued_ them from her
> View attachment 2975084



She is so adorable &#9829; ! And super tiny~ dogs always find comfort haha!







Ladybug09 said:


> My little man Xavier and my Mom's  New pup Sasha. Rescue Daschund/Poodle mix. She's  adorable.



Aww they are really cute! They have really nice faces..its nice your mum decided to adopt&#9829;


----------



## Ladybug09

TaRaUnnie said:


> She is so adorable &#9829; ! And super tiny~ dogs always find comfort haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww they are really cute! They have really nice faces..its nice your mum decided to adopt&#9829;



Thank you!


----------



## luvprada

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi my Pomeranian puppy sleeping on one of my slippers after I _rescued_ them from her
> View attachment 2975084



How old is she?


----------



## MrsPPS

The newest addition to our family - Sebastian. A 7 month old kitty we rescued a couple of months ago. I'm in love with him [emoji173]&#65039; Please excuse the kitten spam!


----------



## ScottyGal

MrsPPS said:


> The newest addition to our family - Sebastian. A 7 month old kitty we rescued a couple of months ago. I'm in love with him [emoji173]&#65039; Please excuse the kitten spam!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986966
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986968
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986970
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986972



He is adorable!


----------



## amadea88

MrsPPS said:


> The newest addition to our family - Sebastian. A 7 month old kitty we rescued a couple of months ago. I'm in love with him [emoji173]&#65039; Please excuse the kitten spam!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986966
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986968
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986970
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986972



What a cutie, I love the first pic with his tongue out&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Michele26

*MrsPPS*, love the picture where Sebastian has his tongue out.


----------



## MrsPPS

_Lee said:


> He is adorable!




Thank you Lee! [emoji173]&#65039; He wasn't so adorable when he started pouncing on my feet at 4am today... [emoji53]



amadea88 said:


> What a cutie, I love the first pic with his tongue out[emoji173]&#65039;







Michele26 said:


> *MrsPPS*, love the picture where Sebastian has his tongue out.




Michele26 and amadea88 - thank you lovelies! [emoji173]&#65039; He actually sat like that for 10 minutes... Strange boy!


----------



## designer1

After a long walk on a hot day...


----------



## remy12

designer1 said:


> After a long walk on a hot day...
> 
> View attachment 2999640



Awe, so cute.


----------



## amadea88

designer1 said:


> After a long walk on a hot day...
> 
> View attachment 2999640



Adorable


----------



## coconutsboston

kaliparvati said:


> My darling Gibor (and his mum Tina), both Russian Blue cats.


They have very striking coloring!


----------



## pmburk

We had been talking about adopting a new kitten for a while, and with the passing of our 2 senior kitties :cry: we decided it was time to find someone who needed our help. We adopted this sweet little boy, Aidan. He was found outside during a bad thunderstorm, all alone. He's very sweet and purrs like crazy when you hold him. He's also somewhat shy & doesn't talk much.


----------



## Yuki85

Yuki wants just to say: good night  I


----------



## debssx3

My baby boy, Piglet!!


----------



## Oryx816

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3005174
> 
> View attachment 3005176
> 
> My baby boy, Piglet!!




Piglet is sooooo cute!  


Here is my boy Rudy!


----------



## Oryx816

And here is my girl Sadie!


----------



## tiffany221

Here are my little girls, Zoey and Misty in their souvenirs from Korea


----------



## hermes_lemming

Omg, the Lil dogs are so cute!!


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin


----------



## debssx3

Oryx816 said:


> Piglet is sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> Here is my boy Rudy!
> 
> View attachment 3005208




Omg rudy and sophie are so cute!! I love pugs!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## remy12

All are so cute.................


----------



## Jcave12

Meet Tucker our 1.5 year old Shih tzu, and his rescued big sister Zoe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3005174
> 
> View attachment 3005176
> 
> My baby boy, Piglet!!


What a sweetie..


----------



## luvprada

sweetpea83 said:


> what a sweetie..



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

Jcave12 said:


> Meet Tucker our 1.5 year old Shih tzu, and his rescued big sister Zoe.



Great photo!


----------



## debssx3

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a sweetie..




I think so too!! Thanks [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## luvprada

Leo


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> Piglet is sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> Here is my boy Rudy!
> 
> View attachment 3005208





debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3005174
> 
> View attachment 3005176
> 
> My baby boy, Piglet!!





So much cute!!!


----------



## jadise

My baby


----------



## luvprada

jadise said:


> View attachment 3007038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby



So cute! What's baby's name?


----------



## jadise

luvprada said:


> So cute! What's baby's name?




Sulo. It's an abbreviation of Finnish adjective 'suloinen' which means cute [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## luvprada

icechampagne said:


> I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago.
> 
> Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures



He's beautiful!


----------



## amadea88

jadise said:


> View attachment 3007038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby



Aww...look at that face!  Too cute


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Prince Harry's "I love you I want to lick your face" gaze is everything!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Here is my Daisie


----------



## debssx3

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Prince Harry's "I love you I want to lick your face" gaze is everything!
> View attachment 3009797




He is so adorable!!


----------



## debssx3

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Daisie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009814




Hahaha love it!! Love the pearls too


----------



## hypnotiq

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Prince Harry's "I love you I want to lick your face" gaze is everything!
> View attachment 3009797


so cute!


----------



## hypnotiq

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Daisie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009814


haha love it!


----------



## hypnotiq

my baby Cali


----------



## tflowers921

Lulu and Opie


----------



## Jcave12

hypnotiq said:


> my baby Cali


Love the perky ears! What a cute baby


----------



## hypnotiq

Jcave12 said:


> Love the perky ears! What a cute baby



thank you


----------



## ktkatx0

My Pitt baby Xena


----------



## tflowers921

ktkatx0 said:


> My Pitt baby Xena




She's gorgeous!


----------



## luvprada

ktkatx0 said:


> My Pitt baby Xena



She looks like a sweetheart


----------



## pommymommy

ktkatx0: Oh my god she has the cutest little ears!!  I just wanna hug her and get a billion puppy kisses 

This is my little boy Gus   He is a Pomeranian-Sheltie mix.  We got him almost exactly a year ago from a rescue in Rhode Island.


----------



## LilMissCutie

My kitten Tiffany


----------



## debssx3

pommymommy said:


> ktkatx0: Oh my god she has the cutest little ears!!  I just wanna hug her and get a billion puppy kisses
> 
> This is my little boy Gus   He is a Pomeranian-Sheltie mix.  We got him almost exactly a year ago from a rescue in Rhode Island.




He is soo cute and happy!![emoji2]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Prince Harry giving me love stare


----------



## luvprada

pommymommy said:


> ktkatx0: Oh my god she has the cutest little ears!!  I just wanna hug her and get a billion puppy kisses
> 
> This is my little boy Gus   He is a Pomeranian-Sheltie mix.  We got him almost exactly a year ago from a rescue in Rhode Island.



He's adorable


----------



## luvprada

LilMissCutie said:


> My kitten Tiffany



Love this photo !


----------



## LilMissCutie

luvprada said:


> Love this photo !



Thank you,  she's such a sweetheart and a little vain just like her mother


----------



## tflowers921

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Prince Harry giving me love stare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017939




Awwww!!! He's so cute!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

pommymommy said:


> ktkatx0: Oh my god she has the cutest little ears!!  I just wanna hug her and get a billion puppy kisses
> 
> This is my little boy Gus   He is a Pomeranian-Sheltie mix.  We got him almost exactly a year ago from a rescue in Rhode Island.




So cute! I had a blonde Pom and I always swore he would smile!  They just have those smiley faces!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Prince Harry giving me love stare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017939



Adorable!


----------



## Zoe C

pommymommy said:


> ktkatx0: Oh my god she has the cutest little ears!!  I just wanna hug her and get a billion puppy kisses
> 
> This is my little boy Gus   He is a Pomeranian-Sheltie mix.  We got him almost exactly a year ago from a rescue in Rhode Island.




He looks so happy!! Congrats!! He's really cute 



sunnysideup8283 said:


> Prince Harry giving me love stare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017939




My god! How can u say no to those eyes??


----------



## Pam_I_am

The only fur baby in our family Cinnamon


----------



## ScottyGal

We are still trying to think of a name... hmm...


----------



## tflowers921

_Lee said:


> We are still trying to think of a name... hmm...




So so so cutie!!!! Boy or girl?


----------



## tflowers921

We named our boy Opie after a TV character


----------



## ScottyGal

tflowers921 said:


> So so so cutie!!!! Boy or girl?



A girl, she is so tiny! She is 11 weeks


----------



## ScottyGal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020002
> 
> We named our boy Opie after a TV character



That's a great name... I love SOA too


----------



## tflowers921

_Lee said:


> That's a great name... I love SOA too




Awww!!! Yes his middle name is Winston  
Perhaps Gemma? Lol 
Penny or Pippa pug?
Or like a little flower, Daisy


----------



## tflowers921

This is Piggy Loo, we usually call her Lulu


----------



## tflowers921

Hierophilic said:


> My babies! Benjamin Linus the Bearded Dragon and Vanian the Lasiodora Parahybana
> 
> Let's start with a picture of Ben and a Vogue editorial worthy pose. Sultry over the shoulder gaze? 10 out of 10, flawless top model lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now looking startled because he sees himself in the front-facing camera and wants to fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, I'm going to warn ahead: I'm linking to this photo. This is a photo of a very large tarantula. If you do not like spiders, proceed with caution, please. I ask you to kindly not make comments about how disgusting she is, that you would squish her, ect. Please be respectful.
> 
> PHOTO HERE
> 
> *My beautiful baby, Vanian. She's a sub adult L.Parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula. She's 4 years old, and not at her largest size yet. She'll get to be about the size of a small saucer in leg span. She's very calm, easy to handle. What makes me sad is I'm not able to get pictures of her color. She's a velvety black that flashes hues of pink and purple in the light. She's stunningly beautiful and my baby. I've had her for about two years and she is a rescue. Many people get into owning animals they do not know how to care for, and as such, spiders are just as much of rescue animals as any other. She was under weight, under hydrated, and nervous when I first got her. Since then, she's grown nearly an inch in leg span, molted twice, and is very easy going. C: My pride and joy!




A fellow lost fan!!! I wanted to name our pup Hurley but hubs wouldn't agree. He's awesome!


----------



## ScottyGal

He loves a wee belly rub! &#128049;


----------



## debssx3

_Lee said:


> We are still trying to think of a name... hmm...




Omg so cute!! I miss when my pug was that tiny!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleepy


----------



## LilMissCutie

_Lee said:


> Sleepy



Both of your pets are so adorable


----------



## ScottyGal

LilMissCutie said:


> Both of your pets are so adorable



Thanks  our pup is cute as a button!  So tiny


----------



## ninakt

Just amazez me, that they do this


----------



## debssx3

_Lee said:


> Sleepy




Sp precious!! What did you end up naming her??


----------



## ScottyGal

debssx3 said:


> Sp precious!! What did you end up naming her??



She's called CiCi


----------



## IzzySmi

I didn't even know this existed (thought this forum was focused only on bags) 
Time to binge look through all the photos of beautiful animals .

This is my 18 year old little lady, i've had her my entire life (well, almost).


----------



## Sweetpea83

IzzySmi said:


> I didn't even know this existed (thought this forum was focused only on bags)
> Time to binge look through all the photos of beautiful animals .
> 
> This is my 18 year old little lady, i've had her my entire life (well, almost).


She's precious..


----------



## BellaV

Here's my darling little lunatic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## luvprada

_Lee said:


> Sleepy



Really cute puppy!


----------



## luvprada

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3022420
> 
> Just amazez me, that they do this



I love this photo!


----------



## luvprada

IzzySmi said:


> I didn't even know this existed (thought this forum was focused only on bags)
> Time to binge look through all the photos of beautiful animals .
> 
> This is my 18 year old little lady, i've had her my entire life (well, almost).



Wow she's beautiful!


----------



## luvprada

BellaV said:


> Here's my darling little lunatic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022632



Adorable what's his name?


----------



## BellaV

luvprada said:


> Adorable what's his name?




Bella! She's a bonkers Dalmatian!


----------



## tflowers921

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3022420
> 
> Just amazez me, that they do this




This is too cute!


----------



## IzzySmi

luvprada said:


> Wow she's beautiful!



Thank you! . 
All the animals on here are gorgeous.


----------



## IzzySmi

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's precious..



Thank you!


----------



## 4nichs

Never thought my first post would be of our doggy. Harley is the cutest though. [emoji7].


----------



## pmburk

Since we lost our 2 senior kitties earlier this year, we decided to adopt a new kitten. This is Aidan.





IzzySmi said:


> I didn't even know this existed (thought this forum was focused only on bags)
> Time to binge look through all the photos of beautiful animals .
> 
> This is my 18 year old little lady, i've had her my entire life (well, almost).



Aw, she's beautiful.


----------



## Jcave12

IzzySmi said:


> I didn't even know this existed (thought this forum was focused only on bags)
> Time to binge look through all the photos of beautiful animals .
> 
> This is my 18 year old little lady, i've had her my entire life (well, almost).


Aww, she looks very similar to my childhood best friend's cat. She lived to age 21 and I was so sad when she passed because she been around my whole life at that point. She's beautiful!


----------



## Jcave12

As per usual, Tucker is bugging big sis Zoe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> Since we lost our 2 senior kitties earlier this year, we decided to adopt a new kitten. This is Aidan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, she's beautiful.



What a cutie! Love the name..


----------



## Zoe C

Jcave12 said:


> As per usual, Tucker is bugging big sis Zoe.




They both look adorable!! I love Zoe's eyes and Tucker's great smile.


----------



## ScottyGal

I caught her having a rare old time in my favourite Louis! Such a cheeky face..  &#128054;


----------



## angelxchild

pmburk said:


> Since we lost our 2 senior kitties earlier this year, we decided to adopt a new kitten. This is Aidan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, she's beautiful.




Sorry to hear about your loss  But Aidan is adorable!! That face is just too precious [emoji7]


----------



## IzzySmi

pmburk said:


> Since we lost our 2 senior kitties earlier this year, we decided to adopt a new kitten. This is Aidan.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, she's beautiful.



Thank you . 
I'm very sorry to hear about your senior kitties :cry:, he is absolutely gorgeous though!!


----------



## IzzySmi

Jcave12 said:


> Aww, she looks very similar to my childhood best friend's cat. She lived to age 21 and I was so sad when she passed because she been around my whole life at that point. She's beautiful!



Aww I'm very sorry to hear that! I don't know what i'll do when she goes to kitty heaven .
Thank you so much!


----------



## tflowers921

_Lee said:


> I caught her having a rare old time in my favourite Louis! Such a cheeky face..  [emoji190]




Awwwwww!!! So cute!


----------



## BPC

Love this thread so much. Always brings a smile (and laugh) to my face.


----------



## BPC

_Lee said:


> I caught her having a rare old time in my favourite Louis! Such a cheeky face..  &#128054;



I'd name her Princess Petunia Primrose and call her Prim 

(But I have a Sir Blueberry,Muffin, and a Sir Beefy Wellington. Blue and Wellie..lol)


----------



## coconutsboston

_Lee said:


> I caught her having a rare old time in my favourite Louis! Such a cheeky face..  &#128054;


So sweet!!!


----------



## tflowers921

BPC said:


> I'd name her Princess Petunia Primrose and call her Prim
> 
> 
> 
> (But I have a Sir Blueberry,Muffin, and a Sir Beefy Wellington. Blue and Wellie..lol)




Your names are fantastic!!!


----------



## amadea88

Jcave12 said:


> As per usual, Tucker is bugging big sis Zoe.



They both are adorable


----------



## amadea88

_Lee said:


> I caught her having a rare old time in my favourite Louis! Such a cheeky face..  &#128054;



Aww so cute, love that face


----------



## Jcave12

amadea88 said:


> They both are adorable


Thank you! They certainly keep things interesting for us. Gotta love puppy shennanigans.


----------



## remy12

_Lee said:


> I caught her having a rare old time in my favourite Louis! Such a cheeky face..  &#128054;



OMG! So cute..................


----------



## BPC

tflowers921 said:


> Your names are fantastic!!!



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

CiCi &#128512;


----------



## Michele26

_Lee said:


> CiCi &#128512;



Look at that little cute face.


----------



## Jujuma

What ya doin?


----------



## missyb

Gussy


----------



## luvprada

Jujuma said:


> View attachment 3039549
> 
> What ya doin?



Too cute!


----------



## luvprada

_Lee said:


> CiCi &#128512;



Cute baby


----------



## luvprada

missyb said:


> View attachment 3039548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gussy



Adorable!


----------



## luvprada

4nichs said:


> View attachment 3024987
> 
> 
> Never thought my first post would be of our doggy. Harley is the cutest though. [emoji7].



Definitely cute! Love his name!


----------



## maddie66

This is Milo, being snuggly.


----------



## Jujuma

luvprada said:


> Too cute!




His eye's let him get away with anything!


----------



## manons88

Another picture of my sweet American Bulldog


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jujuma said:


> View attachment 3039549
> 
> What ya doin?



Wow, those lashes! 



missyb said:


> View attachment 3039548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gussy







manons88 said:


> Another picture of my sweet American Bulldog



So handsome..


----------



## 4nichs

luvprada said:


> Definitely cute! Love his name!



Thank you!


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks Sweatpea83! I tell him if he's naughty I'm going to cut them and make myself extensions! And they grow, they're actually on the short side. Of course he's a boy cuz a girl would never be so lucky,


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jujuma said:


> Thanks Sweetpea83! I tell him if he's naughty I'm going to cut them and make myself extensions! And they grow, they're actually on the short side. Of course he's a boy cuz a girl would *never* be so lucky,



Yep...I suffer from stubby eyelashes...lol..


----------



## ScottyGal

I was trying to work yesterday and she just plopped down and went to sleep - so cute!


----------



## debssx3

_Lee said:


> I was trying to work yesterday and she just plopped down and went to sleep - so cute!




omg so precious!!! They are the sweetest!!


----------



## tflowers921

Brother sister sleepy time!


----------



## ScottyGal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3042184
> 
> Brother sister sleepy time!



Adorable &#128054;


----------



## tflowers921

_Lee said:


> Adorable [emoji190]




Thank you!!!


----------



## BPC

Sharing is caring..lol..


----------



## tflowers921

BPC said:


> Sharing is caring..lol..




Awwww!!!


----------



## BPC

tflowers921 said:


> Awwww!!!



The sharing lasted for less than a minute..lol..


----------



## tflowers921

These sweet moments don't last long lol


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Killian and I just took 2nd place in the competition - he was very proud and so was I!!!


----------



## luvprada

Tlcsuccess said:


> View attachment 3066140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killian and I just took 2nd place in the competition - he was very proud and so was I!!!



Congrats! love your photo!


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> Sharing is caring..lol..



This is adorable


----------



## Limonata00

My yorkie bunch!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tlcsuccess said:


> View attachment 3066140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killian and I just took 2nd place in the competition - he was very proud and so was I!!!



Hey congrats!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

luvprada said:


> Congrats! love your photo!




Thank you!!


----------



## maddie66

Tlcsuccess said:


> View attachment 3066140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killian and I just took 2nd place in the competition - he was very proud and so was I!!!




Congrats to you both!  Great picture!


----------



## maddie66

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3066197
> 
> My yorkie bunch!




So adorable!  You must have your hands full with that crew....


----------



## Tlcsuccess

luvprada said:


> Congrats! love your photo!




Thank you!!


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Vito!


----------



## Limonata00

maddie66 said:


> So adorable!  You must have your hands full with that crew....




Theyre a handful alright. They were tagteaming in baby eyeing  me in the picture to give them a piece of bread i was eating. Little extortionists. LoL


----------



## Nanciii

It's my baby~


----------



## remy12

Tlcsuccess said:


> View attachment 3066140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killian and I just took 2nd place in the competition - he was very proud and so was I!!!



Congratulations.............


----------



## remy12

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3066197
> 
> My yorkie bunch!



so cute............


----------



## remy12

EnglishBulldogB said:


> View attachment 3066216
> View attachment 3066217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vito!



Aw, so cute.


----------



## remy12

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3066245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my baby~



Sweet............


----------



## Zoe C

Tlcsuccess said:


> View attachment 3066140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killian and I just took 2nd place in the competition - he was very proud and so was I!!!




Congratulations to both of you! Killian seems very happy!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Zoe C said:


> Congratulations to both of you! Killian seems very happy!




Thank you!  He's really a very good boy!!!


----------



## DiJe40

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3066197
> 
> My yorkie bunch!




Oooh..look at them..so sweet. I have 2 yorkies myself.


----------



## Limonata00

DiJe40 said:


> Oooh..look at them..so sweet. I have 2 yorkies myself.
> View attachment 3067719




Super adorable! I wanna hug them!


----------



## remy12

DiJe40 said:


> Oooh..look at them..so sweet. I have 2 yorkies myself.
> View attachment 3067719



Great picture. So cute.


----------



## luvprada

remy12 said:


> great picture. So cute.



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

Harry liked to hide in the bottom of the closet. Passed away 4 years ago but seeing his photos makes me happy


----------



## DiJe40

Limonata00 said:


> Super adorable! I wanna hug them!







remy12 said:


> Great picture. So cute.







luvprada said:


> + 1




Thank you..love my fur babies [emoji76]


----------



## DiJe40

luvprada said:


> Harry liked to hide in the bottom of the closet. Passed away 4 years ago but seeing his photos makes me happy




What a cutie..I'm sorry he passed away..it's hard to lose a pet, experienced it myself when my chihuahua died last year


----------



## luvprada

DiJe40 said:


> What a cutie..I'm sorry he passed away..it's hard to lose a pet, experienced it myself when my chihuahua died last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068922



So sorry. He looks like he was a little sweetheart


----------



## DiJe40

luvprada said:


> So sorry. He looks like he was a little sweetheart




Thank you x


----------



## BPC

DiJe40 said:


> Oooh..look at them..so sweet. I have 2 yorkies myself.
> View attachment 3067719



adorable!!


----------



## BPC

luvprada said:


> Harry liked to hide in the bottom of the closet. Passed away 4 years ago but seeing his photos makes me happy



He was definitely a cutie.


----------



## BPC

DiJe40 said:


> What a cutie..I'm sorry he passed away..it's hard to lose a pet, experienced it myself when my chihuahua died last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068922



What a beauty.


I don't know how I'm gonna handle it when I lose mine. Just the thought scares me.


----------



## BPC

At the lake this weekend.. 

One of my bulldogs was a very happy pup after a day of swimming, a delicious dinner and a butt rub. lol..


----------



## maddie66

BPC said:


> At the lake this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> One of my bulldogs was a very happy pup after a day of swimming, a delicious dinner and a butt rub. lol..




He couldn't look more content!  So sweet!


----------



## ScottyGal

She loves her new toy!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleepy cat


----------



## DiJe40

BPC said:


> At the lake this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> One of my bulldogs was a very happy pup after a day of swimming, a delicious dinner and a butt rub. lol..




What a cool dog..[emoji76]..love bulldogs


----------



## DiJe40

_Lee said:


> She loves her new toy!




Cute puppy eyes..adorable!


----------



## remy12

_Lee said:


> She loves her new toy!



Love this pic. So cute.


----------



## ScottyGal

Fast asleep


----------



## Yuki85

_Lee said:


> Fast asleep




soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

_Lee said:


> Fast asleep




Such sweetness!  I love the little noises pugs make when they sleep.  So cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

Oryx816 said:


> Such sweetness!  I love the little noises pugs make when they sleep.  So cute!



She is making little noises now - Sounds like she's snoring, it's so cute!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

_Lee said:


> Fast asleep




Just a bundle of cuteness!!!


----------



## debssx3

_Lee said:


> Fast asleep




I just love your little baby!! [emoji7][emoji7] makes me miss when piglet was still a baby. they grow up so fast! Lol


----------



## amadea88

_Lee said:


> Fast asleep



Awww...cuteness overload!


----------



## jessdressed

My 9 month old Maltepoo


----------



## Crystalina

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 3074638
> 
> My 9 month old Maltepoo




Omg how sweet!!! I am melting!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Deborah1986

Adopted 2 weeks ago . He is 5/6 years old .


----------



## Deborah1986

And my 10 year old dog


----------



## remy12

Deborah1986 said:


> Adopted 2 weeks ago . He is 5/6 years old .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083401
> View attachment 3083411



So sweet. Love the sleeping picture.


----------



## remy12

Deborah1986 said:


> And my 10 year old dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083412



How does he like his new buddy?


----------



## coconutsboston

_Lee said:


> Fast asleep




Lord this is so cute! I miss when my little squish-face was that little and sweet!


----------



## Klo70924

Aww I just saw this forum. Two of my favorite things... my cats and my purses (thankfully in that order).  Mindy is the dilute tortie blue tabby mix. We have had her since she was 4 weeks old (fostered her and sisters for the shelter here) and Megan is the orange tabby we got at about 5 months old (was captured as a baby by a local feral cat agency that works with the vet school to spay and release adults and socialize and adopt out the little ones)


----------



## abitzberger

I just saw this area of of forum and I'm so glad I did! This is My 4 month old miniature dachshund coco!!


----------



## maddie66

abitzberger said:


> I just saw this area of of forum and I'm so glad I did! This is My 4 month old miniature dachshund coco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097216
> View attachment 3097218
> View attachment 3097219




Oh my gosh SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## amadea88

Klo70924 said:


> Aww I just saw this forum. Two of my favorite things... my cats and my purses (thankfully in that order).  Mindy is the dilute tortie blue tabby mix. We have had her since she was 4 weeks old (fostered her and sisters for the shelter here) and Megan is the orange tabby we got at about 5 months old (was captured as a baby by a local feral cat agency that works with the vet school to spay and release adults and socialize and adopt out the little ones)



Mindy and Megan are precious!


----------



## amadea88

abitzberger said:


> I just saw this area of of forum and I'm so glad I did! This is My 4 month old miniature dachshund coco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097216
> View attachment 3097218
> View attachment 3097219



Aww...adorable!


----------



## abitzberger

maddie66 said:


> Oh my gosh SO CUTE!!!!!




Awww thank you!! She's a total ham for the camera haha


----------



## abitzberger

amadea88 said:


> Aww...adorable!




Thank you!!


----------



## maddie66

abitzberger said:


> Awww thank you!! She's a total ham for the camera haha




I don't know how they know to do that, but they just do!


----------



## remy12

abitzberger said:


> I just saw this area of of forum and I'm so glad I did! This is My 4 month old miniature dachshund coco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097216
> View attachment 3097218
> View attachment 3097219



So cute. I love doxies..............


----------



## SpeedyJC

My cat Zoe


----------



## JetSetGo!

SpeedyJC said:


> My cat Zoe



She is so sweet! What a beautiful girl, she is. BTW, your pic is showing correctly for me.


----------



## SpeedyJC

JetSetGo! said:


> She is so sweet! What a beautiful girl, she is. BTW, your pic is showing correctly for me.



Thank you so much. She is a special little kitty. 

When I checked on my PC it was sideways for some reason, wonder why?


----------



## JetSetGo!

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you so much. She is a special little kitty.
> 
> When I checked on my PC it was sideways for some reason, wonder why?



I've alerted Vlad. On my work desktop, it's showing sideways too.  
She's still a cutie tho!


----------



## SpeedyJC

JetSetGo! said:


> I've alerted Vlad. On my work desktop, it's showing sideways too.
> She's still a cutie tho!


 
Thank you. I usually don't mind when a photo is sideways but this picture is of my little baby. if its too much of hassle then that's ok to be how it is because I don't think I know how to repost it not sideways anyways, I tried to figure it out but clearly my posting skills are lacking to say the least.  She was a rescue and had serious health problems however after a few years of treatment she has made a full recovery


----------



## JetSetGo!

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you. I usually don't mind when a photo is sideways but this picture is of my little baby. if its too much of hassle then that's ok to be how it is because I don't think I know how to repost it not sideways anyways, I tried to figure it out but clearly my posting skills are lacking to say the least.  She was a rescue and had serious health problems however after a few years of treatment she has made a full recovery



Woohoo! So glad to hear that  and so glad you two found each other.


----------



## Sweetpea83

SpeedyJC said:


> My cat Zoe


Zoe is a cutie..


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sweetpea83 said:


> Zoe is a cutie..



Thank you so much she is my little baby.


----------



## mkr

One of my high energy babies


----------



## mkr

Oh and my other


----------



## FlawlessG

Your dogs are so cute! I love love love them!

This is my little boy!


----------



## mkr

FlawlessG said:


> Your dogs are so cute! I love love love them!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my little boy!




He is adorable!  What is he?


----------



## Tlcsuccess

The Colonel and his friend Killian - both very handsome and willing to do their job in the ring!


----------



## tohellwiththis

My pup Sullivan [emoji169]


----------



## SpeedyJC

abitzberger said:


> I just saw this area of of forum and I'm so glad I did! This is My 4 month old miniature dachshund coco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097216
> View attachment 3097218
> View attachment 3097219



How cute! I love dachshunds.


----------



## misstrine85

Sleeping on her blanket on the couch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## FlawlessG

mkr said:


> He is adorable!  What is he?



Yes he is! It's a mix with dachshund


----------



## SpeedyJC

misstrine85 said:


> Sleeping on her blanket on the couch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106148



How cute! I think your cat may be my cats twin.


----------



## debssx3

tohellwiththis said:


> My pup Sullivan [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3105866




What a cutie!! I have a pug too! Theyre so cute!


----------



## misstrine85

SpeedyJC said:


> How cute! I think your cat may be my cats twin.




Awww adorable. What's your cats name? My little kittys name is Gunnar.


----------



## tohellwiththis

debssx3 said:


> What a cutie!! I have a pug too! Theyre so cute!




They are! Mine is such a clown, the stuff he pulls on daily basis... [emoji2]
How old is yours?


----------



## debssx3

tohellwiththis said:


> They are! Mine is such a clown, the stuff he pulls on daily basis... [emoji2]
> How old is yours?




A year and a half. His name is Piglet! Lol He does make me laugh on a daily basis too. Lol whats your pugs name?


----------



## tohellwiththis

debssx3 said:


> A year and a half. His name is Piglet! Lol He does make me laugh on a daily basis too. Lol whats your pugs name?




Incidentally, I love piglets!
Got my pug in June and his name is Sullivan. Sully for short. Each time I come back home and take the shoes off, he sinks his teeth down at the bottom of my jeans and drags along as I walk!


----------



## SpeedyJC

misstrine85 said:


> Awww adorable. What's your cats name? My little kittys name is Gunnar.



His name is Doc.


----------



## Nanciii

ha&#8198;ha


----------



## amadea88

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3107223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha&#8198;ha



Awww...&#128525;


----------



## Zoe C

My lazy baby


----------



## Yuki85

I always ask myself how can my Yumi sleep like this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Zoe C

Yuki85 said:


> I always ask myself how can my Yumi sleep like this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3108104




OMG is it really sleeping??


----------



## remy12

Yuki85 said:


> I always ask myself how can my Yumi sleep like this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3108104



OMG! That's hysterical.


----------



## tohellwiththis

Yuki85 said:


> I always ask myself how can my Yumi sleep like this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3108104




Powernapping at its best [emoji23]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yuki85 said:


> I always ask myself how can my Yumi sleep like this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3108104



Lol!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

My nails are unforgivable but my best friend is so cute in this picture I had to show it. [emoji7]


----------



## amadea88

yuki85 said:


> i always ask myself how can my yumi sleep like this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3108104



&#128569;&#128569;&#128571;


----------



## amadea88

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3108803
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are unforgivable but my best friend is so cute in this picture I had to show it. [emoji7]



Omgosh!  Too cute&#128525;


----------



## tohellwiththis

Perfect cuddle buddy [emoji169][emoji2]



Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3108803
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are unforgivable but my best friend is so cute in this picture I had to show it. [emoji7]


----------



## Rayofsunxo

tohellwiththis said:


> Perfect cuddle buddy [emoji169][emoji2]




He is! [emoji190]


----------



## Yuki85

Zoe C said:


> OMG is it really sleeping??



Yes, I touched her even but no reaction


----------



## Rayofsunxo

It's nappy time


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3109535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nappy time


my goodness what a cutiepie


----------



## Rayofsunxo

tua said:


> my goodness what a cutiepie




[emoji190] thanks!


----------



## BomberGal




----------



## ScottyGal

Where's daddy? Is he buying bacon?


----------



## Oryx816

_Lee said:


> Where's daddy? Is he buying bacon?




Soooo cute!


----------



## tohellwiththis

A PUG!!!! [emoji190][emoji169]




_Lee said:


> Where's daddy? Is he buying bacon?


----------



## Kalos

Woody sleeping


----------



## misstrine85

My baby - think she looks kind of a kitten in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Straight-Laced

misstrine85 said:


> My baby - think she looks kind of a kitten in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129603




She's gorgeous and it's a great photo


----------



## Straight-Laced

_Lee said:


> Where's daddy? Is he buying bacon?



lol too cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3127579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody sleeping



Love it!



misstrine85 said:


> My baby - think she looks kind of a kitten in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129603



What a cutie pie!


----------



## jkglitters1504

My little baby [emoji7]


----------



## i love louie

jkglitters1504 said:


> View attachment 3134907
> 
> My little baby [emoji7]




Oh love the coloring! Is it a boy or girl? Such a cutie pie


----------



## jkglitters1504

i love louie said:


> Oh love the coloring! Is it a boy or girl? Such a cutie pie




Thank you so much[emoji8]
She's a girl[emoji4]


----------



## estrella.bribie

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3109535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nappy time




Looks like a stuffed animal [emoji85][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji177] so precious


----------



## mirannda

Resting from resting  :fox:


----------



## PVC

I took a picture in the middle of his play time. hello fellow pet TPFers


----------



## maddie66

PVC said:


> I took a picture in the middle of his play time. hello fellow pet TPFers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137689




He is so adorable!!!  Look at that happy face!


----------



## amadea88

PVC said:


> I took a picture in the middle of his play time. hello fellow pet TPFers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137689



So cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

PVC said:


> I took a picture in the middle of his play time. hello fellow pet TPFers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137689


He looks so soft! And that teeny weeny tennis ball is so cute!


----------



## FlawlessG

PVC said:


> I took a picture in the middle of his play time. hello fellow pet TPFers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137689


He looks so friendly! Cute cute!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Just hanging out.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

my new family, a puppy name Dino


----------



## maddie66

seahorseinstripes said:


> my new family, a puppy name Dino
> View attachment 3146799




What an adorable little guy -- congrats!!!!  Great name, too!


----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying the hot radiator


----------



## LoveLaVie

Love him soooo much !


----------



## ScottyGal

LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3147064
> 
> 
> Love him soooo much !



Aww look at that happy face!  &#128054;


----------



## i love louie

seahorseinstripes said:


> my new family, a puppy name Dino
> View attachment 3146799




Oh my goodness!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## remy12

seahorseinstripes said:


> my new family, a puppy name Dino
> View attachment 3146799



So cute. I love his name...............


----------



## Piarpreet

Pepa the pug is not a happy taco


----------



## myvillarreal26

This is Bucky! Love him![emoji7]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

remy12 said:


> So cute. I love his name...............







i love louie said:


> Oh my goodness!! What a cutie pie!!







maddie66 said:


> What an adorable little guy -- congrats!!!!  Great name, too!




thank you all  he's having a little flu today


----------



## Michele26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3147970
> 
> Pepa the pug is not a happy taco



What are you doing to that poor baby!


----------



## SouthTampa

abitzberger said:


> I just saw this area of of forum and I'm so glad I did! This is My 4 month old miniature dachshund coco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097216
> View attachment 3097218
> View attachment 3097219


I think this is the cutest dog I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## abitzberger

SouthTampa said:


> I think this is the cutest dog I have ever seen!!!!




Awww thank you so much!! She's a little diva too! I think she knows she cute haha


----------



## remy12

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 3147982
> 
> This is Bucky! Love him![emoji7]



That face. So sweet.


----------



## amadea88

seahorseinstripes said:


> my new family, a puppy name Dino
> View attachment 3146799



Dino is just too adorable!


----------



## amadea88

LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3147064
> 
> 
> Love him soooo much !



So cute!



myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 3147982
> 
> This is Bucky! Love him![emoji7]



Bucky is precious!


----------



## Oryx816

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3147970
> 
> Pepa the pug is not a happy taco




Pepa, you're not alone!  Sadie also doesn't look pleased.


----------



## myvillarreal26

remy12 said:


> That face. So sweet.







amadea88 said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucky is precious!




Thank you! [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## Piarpreet

Oryx816 said:


> Pepa, you're not alone!  Sadie also doesn't look pleased.
> 
> View attachment 3148599



she does not look happy either lol


----------



## Leelee786

This is my Deebo in her favorite chair!!


----------



## tflowers921

Lulu waiting for dinner!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

amadea88 said:


> Dino is just too adorable!



thank you


----------



## marciamuse

This is Flo, she's a five years old, six in December! Had her since she was 3 months old. I can't believe it... I feel like I only got her yesterday. I love her, she is my favorite living thing on this planet! Lol.


----------



## marciamuse

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3108803
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are unforgivable but my best friend is so cute in this picture I had to show it. [emoji7]



Aww she is so precious! I love her cute rounded eyes. She has such cute dog features


----------



## debssx3

Piglet growing up so fast. [emoji25]


----------



## hermes_lemming

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3159581
> 
> Piglet growing up so fast. [emoji25]



Omg that face! &#9825;


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine has been helping me catch up with some quilting projects:




Frances stands guard at the top of the stairs. None shall pass!


----------



## ScottyGal

My babies this morning &#128054; &#128049; &#9825;


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

This is my bunny Cookie [emoji39]


----------



## na294

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3159581
> 
> Piglet growing up so fast. [emoji25]



Those little teeth peeking out, so cute!!


----------



## heather112

My babies!


----------



## maddie66

heather112 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169642
> View attachment 3169643




So sweet -- they both have such expressive eyes!!!!


----------



## heather112

maddie66 said:


> So sweet -- they both have such expressive eyes!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## pmburk

This is our little boy Aidan laying on the bed with me a couple of weeks ago when I had a horrendous stomach virus.  He is not typically a cuddler, so it was kind of a big deal that he got up in the bed next to me. I guess he knew I wasn't feeling well!


----------



## coconutsboston

pmburk said:


> This is our little boy Aidan laying on the bed with me a couple of weeks ago when I had a horrendous stomach virus.  He is not typically a cuddler, so it was kind of a big deal that he got up in the bed next to me. I guess he knew I wasn't feeling well!


Gorgeous guy!  It's so sweet how pets "sense" we aren't feeling well and try to assuage it.  Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> This is our little boy Aidan laying on the bed with me a couple of weeks ago when I had a horrendous stomach virus.  He is not typically a cuddler, so it was kind of a big deal that he got up in the bed next to me. I guess he knew I wasn't feeling well!



What a sweetie..


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> Josephine has been helping me catch up with some quilting projects:
> View attachment 3165462
> View attachment 3165463
> 
> 
> Frances stands guard at the top of the stairs. None shall pass!
> View attachment 3165464



Pretty kitty!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

heather112 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169642
> View attachment 3169643



So beautiful and gorgeous! Lovely coats also. &#9825;


----------



## TaRaUnnie

marciamuse said:


> This is Flo, she's a five years old, six in December! Had her since she was 3 months old. I can't believe it... I feel like I only got her yesterday. I love her, she is my favorite living thing on this planet! Lol.



Yes it does go so fast! I feel the same, it does feel like yesterday even though it has been several years.
Flo is so adorable and a beautiful name that suits her also (: so sweet.




debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3159581
> 
> Piglet growing up so fast. [emoji25]


Awww so cute!! Looks so dapper in his outfit!


----------



## emilu

My little boy... "Fitting" into a box and "helping" me while I'm beading/jewelry making. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Josephine has been helping me catch up with some quilting projects:
> View attachment 3165462
> View attachment 3165463
> 
> 
> Frances stands guard at the top of the stairs. None shall pass!
> View attachment 3165464



oh wow Frances no pantses and Josephine are all grown up into beautiful lady cats!


----------



## Candice0985

emilu said:


> My little boy... "Fitting" into a box and "helping" me while I'm beading/jewelry making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170563



He's beautiful, such pretty eyes  

They're such a huge help aren't they!?


----------



## pmburk

emilu said:


> My little boy... "Fitting" into a box and "helping" me while I'm beading/jewelry making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170563



He looks just like a cat we had when I was growing up. His name was Henry. 


Here's a photo from a few months ago - Abigail (large cat) and Aidan (small cat) on a wool blanket together. They're both orange/white & fluffy, but completely unrelated. We adopted Aidan in May, and Abigail I found about 2 years ago as a tiny kitten, at a park near our house.


----------



## hazeleyes25

My little sailor Berrin.


----------



## emilu

pmburk said:


> He looks just like a cat we had when I was growing up. His name was Henry.
> 
> 
> Here's a photo from a few months ago - Abigail (large cat) and Aidan (small cat) on a wool blanket together. They're both orange/white & fluffy, but completely unrelated. We adopted Aidan in May, and Abigail I found about 2 years ago as a tiny kitten, at a park near our house.




Aw Aidan looks like a copy of Abigail. So cute.


----------



## emilu

Candice0985 said:


> He's beautiful, such pretty eyes
> 
> 
> 
> They're such a huge help aren't they!?




Thank you. He can't stand it when he's not the center of attention and will lie across anything I focus too long on. Laptop keyboard is a favorite. Haha.


----------



## Irishgal

hazeleyes25 said:


> My little sailor Berrin.




Terrier? Cute dog!


----------



## Irishgal

My dachshund Roxie after the Barn Hunt Nationals last month. She was so tired. Did very well, I was very proud of her.


----------



## hazeleyes25

Hi Irish Gal,
Congrats to Roxie and you for her awards in the barn hunt national. Not familiar with this competition but I'm sure it's fun.  My little guy is a schnauzer    We call him Officer Berrin,wildlife management officer, enforcement division.  LOL.


----------



## Irishgal

hazeleyes25 said:


> Hi Irish Gal,
> 
> Congrats to Roxie and you for her awards in the barn hunt national. Not familiar with this competition but I'm sure it's fun.  My little guy is a schnauzer    We call him Officer Berrin,wildlife management officer, enforcement division.  LOL.




Schnauzers love barn hunt! If you are in the US check it out
http://www.barnhunt.com/


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie modeling her new collar.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> He looks just like a cat we had when I was growing up. His name was Henry.
> 
> 
> Here's a photo from a few months ago - Abigail (large cat) and Aidan (small cat) on a wool blanket together. They're both orange/white & fluffy, but completely unrelated. We adopted Aidan in May, and Abigail I found about 2 years ago as a tiny kitten, at a park near our house.



Wow, and they look so much alike..


----------



## hazeleyes25

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3172231
> 
> 
> Roxie modeling her new collar.



So cute. Love her new collar.


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3172196
> 
> 
> My dachshund Roxie after the Barn Hunt Nationals last month. She was so tired. Did very well, I was very proud of her.


Aww congratulations!


----------



## pukasonqo

she who must be obeyed AKA la doña or, when she feels like, luna


----------



## pukasonqo

and the philosophical ranga cat, boo


----------



## pmburk

^ I love the extreme cat closeups!


----------



## Irishgal

Daisy out hunting for chipmunks this am.


----------



## medeir86

she's my little bear [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Mr. Cuddles


----------



## pukasonqo

pmburk said:


> ^ I love the extreme cat closeups!




thank you! [emoji255]


----------



## JetSetGo!

So thankful for these two goofs!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> So thankful for these two goofs!
> 
> View attachment 3198970


How cute is this picture!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> How cute is this picture!!!



Hehehehe. Poor Dita was scared out her mind, but she does look happy here, doesn't she? Toro is so go with the flow.


----------



## BPC

been too long since I visited this thread. Love all the new pics.


----------



## baglover1973

A super rare pic of them all together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## coconutsboston

So much cute in this thread [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## maddie66

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3202209
> 
> A super rare pic of them all together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You must have been holding something really good to get them to all sit and look at the camera at the same time! So cute!!!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Here is my fiancé holding one of our pet bunnies from one year ago. I tell you, she has since grown into those feet! [emoji1][emoji195]


----------



## Sweetpea83

My dear Stanley..taking over my laptop.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Our pet dog helped me try out my new camera. This photo makes me laugh! [emoji1][emoji190]


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi! This is our Shih Tzu love, Mr. Phineas [emoji252]


----------



## baglover1973

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3206631
> 
> 
> Here is my fiancé holding one of our pet bunnies from one year ago. I tell you, she has since grown into those feet! [emoji1][emoji195]





Sweetpea83 said:


> My dear Stanley..taking over my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 3206676





Jenniedel said:


> Hi! This is our Shih Tzu love, Mr. Phineas [emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206876



such cuties! every last one of them!


----------



## baglover1973

maddie66 said:


> You must have been holding something really good to get them to all sit and look at the camera at the same time! So cute!!!



lol right?  They never sit in the same place at the same time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

baglover1973 said:


> such cuties! every last one of them!




Thank you.


----------



## baglover1973

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thank you.



you're welcome! I am such an animal lover and these sweet pics just warm my heart.


----------



## Bambieee

Sweetpea83 said:


> My dear Stanley..taking over my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 3206676




Awww I love cats! I miss mine now [emoji30]


----------



## Jenniedel

baglover1973 said:


> such cuties! every last one of them!




Thanks much! [emoji190]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bambieee said:


> Awww I love cats! I miss mine now [emoji30]


----------



## BPC

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3202209
> 
> A super rare pic of them all together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Michele26

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3202209
> 
> A super rare pic of them all together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




They look as if they know their foods coming.


----------



## Rami00

Here is my sweetheart..."Ginger"! He is only 6 weeks old.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rami00 said:


> Here is my sweetheart..."Ginger"! He is only 6 weeks old.


 
Cute little face..what breed is he?


----------



## coconutsboston

Rami00 said:


> Here is my sweetheart..."Ginger"! He is only 6 weeks old.


Oh my word! Those teeny little wrinkles!


----------



## remy12

Rami00 said:


> Here is my sweetheart..."Ginger"! He is only 6 weeks old.



Aw. He's so cute.


----------



## Rami00

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute little face..what breed is he?


Thank you. He is a pitbull. 


coconutsboston said:


> Oh my word! Those teeny little wrinkles!


 Gosh...I love those little wrinkles and red nose. Thank you :kiss:


remy12 said:


> Aw. He's so cute.


 Thank you


----------



## Necromancer

One of my cats, Yeager, is best friends with our dog, Bodhi. Bodhi is an Australian Cattle dog who is blind, and these two are almost inseparable. They have such a lovely friendship.


----------



## Necromancer

Rami00 said:


> Here is my sweetheart..."Ginger"! He is only 6 weeks old.



Oh, look at that face, what a cutie.


----------



## maddie66

Necromancer said:


> One of my cats, Yeager, is best friends with our dog, Bodhi. Bodhi is an Australian Cattle dog who is blind, and these two are almost inseparable. They have such a lovely friendship.




Oh my gosh, that is so unbelievably sweet! [emoji177]


----------



## remy12

maddie66 said:


> oh my gosh, that is so unbelievably sweet! [emoji177]



+1


----------



## meowmix318

Necromancer said:


> One of my cats, Yeager, is best friends with our dog, Bodhi. Bodhi is an Australian Cattle dog who is blind, and these two are almost inseparable. They have such a lovely friendship.




Very precious


----------



## Piarpreet

Necromancer said:


> One of my cats, Yeager, is best friends with our dog, Bodhi. Bodhi is an Australian Cattle dog who is blind, and these two are almost inseparable. They have such a lovely friendship.




This melted my heart


----------



## Speedster

My two budgies, Jingle and Bells. They like pooping on everything but so far my bags have been unscathed!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Awww,  I love budgies.


----------



## michellem

I had to put my beautiful boy down on Tuesday &#128546;


----------



## i love louie

michellem said:


> I had to put my beautiful boy down on Tuesday [emoji22]




Oh no Michelle [emoji37]what happened?


----------



## coconutsboston

michellem said:


> I had to put my beautiful boy down on Tuesday [emoji22]




Aww I hate to hear that! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## michellem

i love louie said:


> Oh no Michelle [emoji37]what happened?



It was heartbreaking. He was having difficulty urinating for the last 3 months, like he would squat repeatedly for up to 10 minutes at a time and only a couple of drops of blood tinged urine might come out. He sometimes would go 3 days without peeing. He was eating, drinking and purring etc as normal. I took him to 3 different vet clinics, had him on antibiotics, pain medication, anxiety medication and nothing worked &#128532;. I finally decided it would be selfish of me to keep him knowing he was living with such discomfort, but it definitely broke my heart &#128546;. Thank you for asking.


----------



## michellem

coconutsboston said:


> Aww I hate to hear that! So sorry for your loss.



Thank you &#128532;


----------



## i love louie

michellem said:


> It was heartbreaking. He was having difficulty urinating for the last 3 months, like he would squat repeatedly for up to 10 minutes at a time and only a couple of drops of blood tinged urine might come out. He sometimes would go 3 days without peeing. He was eating, drinking and purring etc as normal. I took him to 3 different vet clinics, had him on antibiotics, pain medication, anxiety medication and nothing worked [emoji17]. I finally decided it would be selfish of me to keep him knowing he was living with such discomfort, but it definitely broke my heart [emoji22]. Thank you for asking.




Oh that sounds so awful! You did what was best for him though. It's never a easy decision. I had to put my baby down a year ago.  It was the hardest thing I've ever done! The vet sent me a card afterwards with her paw prints on it omg I cried like a baby when I got it in the mail [emoji24] Hang in there Michellem


----------



## michellem

i love louie said:


> Oh that sounds so awful! You did what was best for him though. It's never a easy decision. I had to put my baby down a year ago.  It was the hardest thing I've ever done! The vet sent me a card afterwards with her paw prints on it omg I cried like a baby when I got it in the mail [emoji24] Hang in there Michellem



I would bawl my eyes out too! I'm sorry that you had to go through it too; it really is awful &#128547;.


----------



## Sweetpea83

michellem said:


> I had to put my beautiful boy down on Tuesday &#128546;


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Here's a picture of Kitty looking quite comfortable. It looks like she made a little fort with my sheets [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## coconutsboston

pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 3223152


----------



## pukasonqo

coconutsboston said:


> Aww, so sorry for your loss!
> 
> It's so hard to lose a furkid. I hope you are doing OK.




thank you
i am good although i get teary when i think of the scoots i know my son made the right decision as the poor little guy was in too much pain...


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Josephine has been helping me catch up with some quilting projects:
> View attachment 3165462
> View attachment 3165463
> 
> 
> Frances stands guard at the top of the stairs. None shall pass!
> View attachment 3165464


Hello Josephine ! Missed you girl


----------



## Dinlay

H
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy new year!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Janey_Tzu

michellem said:


> I had to put my beautiful boy down on Tuesday &#128546;


Hugs :cry:


----------



## Janey_Tzu

Dinlay said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228195
> 
> 
> Happy new year!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Happy 2016!


----------



## coconutsboston

Dinlay said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228195
> 
> 
> Happy new year!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


Oh my goodness gracious! I want all the snuggles with this baby!


----------



## Dinlay

coconutsboston said:


> Oh my goodness gracious! I want all the snuggles with this baby!




Thank you for her [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

michellem said:


> I had to put my beautiful boy down on Tuesday &#128546;



Your boy was a real beauty. I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put my 13-year old MaineCoon to sleep on December 22nd. My heart is broken


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Happy New year Everyone! &#129412;[emoji166][emoji180] 

My chicco and I, Ready to go out on a winter night!


----------



## michellem

Live It Up said:


> Your boy was a real beauty. I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put my 13-year old MaineCoon to sleep on December 22nd. My heart is broken



I'm so sorry for your loss &#128546;. It is so hard to say goodbye to our sweet companions. I'm sending you virtual hugs &#128151;


----------



## MKB0925

Dinlay said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228195
> 
> 
> Happy new year!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




Happy New Year...love your boxer baby! Here is my guy, Andre!


----------



## Dinlay

MKB0925 said:


> Happy New Year...love your boxer baby! Here is my guy, Andre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229230




How sweet he is [emoji4]


----------



## SakuraSakura

I gave Lucky a kiss and I forgot that I was wearing red lipstick... Oops. Sorry, Lucky! I wiped most of it off and apologized profusely.


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## emilu

Looking regal


----------



## True*Fidelity

emilu said:


> Looking regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229808


cute kitty


----------



## Sweetpea83

emilu said:


> Looking regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229808




What a cutie..


----------



## MKB0925

SakuraSakura said:


> I gave Lucky a kiss and I forgot that I was wearing red lipstick... Oops. Sorry, Lucky! I wiped most of it off and apologized profusely.




She is so cute!


----------



## MKB0925

emilu said:


> Looking regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229808




Lol...I love her expression...she is a pretty kitty!


----------



## SakuraSakura

MKB0925 said:


> She is so cute!




Lucky is my baby. He's really stuck by my side throughout the years. I'm currently going through a breakup and he's always there for me.


----------



## Cjohn

Oh my - I just "found" this animal thread!  This is Sweet Potato - he is a rescue that I'm fostering - his entire litter was thrown away on an abandoned dirt road.  Isn't he beautiful?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cjohn said:


> Oh my - I just "found" this animal thread!  This is Sweet Potato - he is a rescue that I'm fostering - his entire litter was thrown away on an abandoned dirt road.  Isn't he beautiful?




How sweet. He's so adorable. I feel as the animals who have been hurt the most give the most love. It's the same with some people as well.


----------



## meowmix318

Cjohn said:


> Oh my - I just "found" this animal thread!  This is Sweet Potato - he is a rescue that I'm fostering - his entire litter was thrown away on an abandoned dirt road.  Isn't he beautiful?



What a beautiful dog nd great name. All my dogs are rescues.


----------



## Cjohn

meowmix318 said:


> What a beautiful dog nd great name. All my dogs are rescues.



His whole litter were called the "Thanksgiving pups" and had food related names....he lives up to his name - very sweet  - but all puppy!  He is a Black and Tan Coonhound. 

Meowmix - rescues are the best aren't they?

Sakura - Yes - horrible to think of little puppies being tossed away - but he'll have a great life going forward!  I think they do know...


----------



## meowmix318

A photo of 2 of my 3 dogs.


----------



## coconutsboston

Cjohn said:


> Oh my - I just "found" this animal thread!  This is Sweet Potato - he is a rescue that I'm fostering - his entire litter was thrown away on an abandoned dirt road.  Isn't he beautiful?




He is gorgeous! Incredible markings.


----------



## coconutsboston

meowmix318 said:


> A photo of 2 of my 3 dogs.




Aww sweet babies


----------



## emilu

Cjohn said:


> Oh my - I just "found" this animal thread!  This is Sweet Potato - he is a rescue that I'm fostering - his entire litter was thrown away on an abandoned dirt road.  Isn't he beautiful?




He looks so sweet! Perfect name


----------



## meowmix318

coconutsboston said:


> Aww sweet babies


Thank you. Most days they are, but there are times when they are just plain ol' bad.


----------



## Cjohn

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you. Most days they are, but there are times when they are just plain ol' bad.



So cute!!  That's what "saves" them when they are bad.... we can't stay mad at them when they look at us like that


----------



## Cjohn

We had fun having a puppy in the house for Christmas.  Of course - he got his own stocking with treats and several toys!


----------



## meowmix318

Cjohn said:


> We had fun having a puppy in the house for Christmas.  Of course - he got his own stocking with treats and several toys!


Aww


----------



## remy12

Cjohn said:


> Oh my - I just "found" this animal thread!  This is Sweet Potato - he is a rescue that I'm fostering - his entire litter was thrown away on an abandoned dirt road.  Isn't he beautiful?



Despicable that someone could abandon an animal. He's a beauty.
My 2 are rescue's too.


----------



## remy12

meowmix318 said:


> A photo of 2 of my 3 dogs.



So cute.


----------



## Michele26

Cjohn said:


> We had fun having a puppy in the house for Christmas.  Of course - he got his own stocking with treats and several toys!



He looks like he loves the TLC. Any chance you may keep him?


----------



## MKB0925

Cjohn said:


> We had fun having a puppy in the house for Christmas.  Of course - he got his own stocking with treats and several toys!




Love him! He is adorable!


----------



## meowmix318

remy12 said:


> So cute.




Thank you


----------



## Cjohn

Michele26 said:


> He looks like he loves the TLC. Any chance you may keep him?



I was very tempted!  He is just very rambunctious and all puppy.  I have another rescue that I did adopt 2 years ago - she lost one of her legs and is a bit unstable.  I am afraid he would accidentally hurt her.  He was actually adopted yesterday and will be moving to Northern Virginia to a wonderful family!  I'm so excited for him to begin his new life - I will probably need retail therapy to deal with life this weekend - my son is returning to college and my little Sweet Potato is leaving!  There will be 2 empty spots in my house and in my heart for awhile!


----------



## Michele26

Cjohn said:


> I was very tempted!  He is just very rambunctious and all puppy.  I have another rescue that I did adopt 2 years ago - she lost one of her legs and is a bit unstable.  I am afraid he would accidentally hurt her.  He was actually adopted yesterday and will be moving to Northern Virginia to a wonderful family!  I'm so excited for him to begin his new life - I will probably need retail therapy to deal with life this weekend - my son is returning to college and my little Sweet Potato is leaving!  There will be 2 empty spots in my house and in my heart for awhile!



That's great news! Yes, retail therapy helps. I wish you all the blessings for rescuing animals.


----------



## coconutsboston

Cjohn said:


> We had fun having a puppy in the house for Christmas.  Of course - he got his own stocking with treats and several toys!


I can't get over how beautiful he is!


----------



## Cjohn

coconutsboston said:


> I can't get over how beautiful he is!



People sometimes don't believe me when I tell them there are beautiful dogs and puppies - often purebred or almost - dying in shelters every day.  This boy would have been put down for sure as he had a complicated birth defect with his ears.  The rescue raised and spent thousands to make him whole again.  The adopter only paid $200 and he is neutered, has a microchip, all shots up to date, etc.  He's leaving me on Saturday so I'm packing up all of his favorite toys, a blanket, and his vet records.

Climbing down off my soapbox now!  I just feel compelled to encourage everyone to consider adopting a rescued dog!


----------



## meowmix318

Cjohn said:


> People sometimes don't believe me when I tell them there are beautiful dogs and puppies - often purebred or almost - dying in shelters every day.  This boy would have been put down for sure as he had a complicated birth defect with his ears.  The rescue raised and spent thousands to make him whole again.  The adopter only paid $200 and he is neutered, has a microchip, all shots up to date, etc.  He's leaving me on Saturday so I'm packing up all of his favorite toys, a blanket, and his vet records.
> 
> Climbing down off my soapbox now!  I just feel compelled to encourage everyone to consider adopting a rescued dog!



Amen. Preach on !


----------



## coconutsboston

Cjohn said:


> People sometimes don't believe me when I tell them there are beautiful dogs and puppies - often purebred or almost - dying in shelters every day.  This boy would have been put down for sure as he had a complicated birth defect with his ears.  The rescue raised and spent thousands to make him whole again.  The adopter only paid $200 and he is neutered, has a microchip, all shots up to date, etc.  He's leaving me on Saturday so I'm packing up all of his favorite toys, a blanket, and his vet records.
> 
> Climbing down off my soapbox now!  I just feel compelled to encourage everyone to consider adopting a rescued dog!


Thank you for fostering, and congratulations on him getting adopted! 

Once I close on my house, I'm rescuing my dog a fur sibling as soon as I can.


----------



## Kaoli

My cutie Cherry. She is a 8 year old Maltese.


----------



## Jesssh

Kaoli said:


> My cutie Cherry. She is a 8 year old Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235253
> View attachment 3235254
> View attachment 3235256



What a beauty!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Kaoli said:


> My cutie Cherry. She is a 8 year old Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235253
> View attachment 3235254
> View attachment 3235256


Adorable


----------



## True*Fidelity

Good Morning! This is our beloved Mr Bubbles (one of our two rescue dogs) visiting Crater Lake. 
(Mr Bubbles is a "she"  )


----------



## meowmix318

Kaoli said:


> My cutie Cherry. She is a 8 year old Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235253
> View attachment 3235254
> View attachment 3235256



How precious!


----------



## meowmix318

True*Fidelity said:


> Good Morning! This is our beloved Mr Bubbles (one of our two rescue dogs) visiting Crater Lake.
> (Mr Bubbles is a "she"  )



Beautiful dog, love the majestic background


----------



## roxies_mom

Newest member of our family, Maximilian Von Ruffles, a parti Biewer Yorkie. Puppy love, all 2.3 lbs of him.


----------



## meowmix318

roxies_mom said:


> Newest member of our family, Maximilian Von Ruffles, a parti Biewer Yorkie. Puppy love, all 2.3 lbs of him.




So cute


----------



## randr21

Kaoli said:


> My cutie Cherry. She is a 8 year old Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235253
> View attachment 3235254
> View attachment 3235256



Has she ever had brownish tearing?  She has such a love white coat.


----------



## roxies_mom

Thanks meowmix318!


----------



## roxies_mom

Kaoli said:


> My cutie Cherry. She is a 8 year old Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235253
> View attachment 3235254
> View attachment 3235256



So cute! How do you keep her face so white?


----------



## roxies_mom

True*Fidelity said:


> Good Morning! This is our beloved Mr Bubbles (one of our two rescue dogs) visiting Crater Lake.
> (Mr Bubbles is a "she"  )



True! I remember Mr. Bubbles! xoxo


----------



## True*Fidelity

roxies_mom said:


> Newest member of our family, Maximilian Von Ruffles, a parti Biewer Yorkie. Puppy love, all 2.3 lbs of him.


Hi, Lindy   You've got yourself a real cutie  there.


----------



## Kaoli

meowmix318 said:


> How precious!







roxies_mom said:


> So cute! How do you keep her face so white?







randr21 said:


> Has she ever had brownish tearing?  She has such a love white coat.




Thank You! We are lucky because she doesn't have problem with tearing or the brownish spots around her eyes, and we keep the coat white by using shampoos for the white coat, we use different brands and they all work the same.


----------



## roxies_mom

True*Fidelity said:


> Hi, Lindy   You've got yourself a real cutie  there.



Hi Row, he is cute, its been a long time since we've done puppy stage. We tried and tried to rescue a yorkie, but when they asked if we worked or found out our other 2 are crated sometimes, we were out of the runnig.   all we wanted was to give a yorkie a good home.


----------



## roxies_mom

Kaoli said:


> Thank You! We are lucky because she doesn't have problem with tearing or the brownish spots around her eyes, and we keep the coat white by using shampoos for the white coat, we use different brands and they all work the same.



I'm going to look into white coat shampoo even tho Max isn't all white. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## True*Fidelity

roxies_mom said:


> Hi Row, he is cute, its been a long time since we've done puppy stage. We tried and tried to rescue a yorkie, but when they asked if we worked or found out our other 2 are crated sometimes, we were out of the runnig.   all we wanted was to give a yorkie a good home.



Awww... I would give you guys an A+ for effort.  I told hubby that since we are home most of the day because of homeschool, we'd be perfect for needy or young dogs. He's limited us to 5 pets, though ... sigh


----------



## coconutsboston

roxies_mom said:


> Newest member of our family, Maximilian Von Ruffles, a parti Biewer Yorkie. Puppy love, all 2.3 lbs of him.


Awww!


----------



## kaz37

Meet Hector my daughter's disabled dachshund. Isn't he jus the sweetest little dog?


----------



## meowmix318

kaz37 said:


> View attachment 3237479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Hector my daughter's disabled dachshund. Isn't he jus the sweetest little dog?



Aww what a cutie


----------



## True*Fidelity

kaz37 said:


> View attachment 3237479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Hector my daughter's disabled dachshund. Isn't he jus the sweetest little dog?








What a cutie-pie you are, Hector


----------



## amadea88

roxies_mom said:


> Newest member of our family, Maximilian Von Ruffles, a parti Biewer Yorkie. Puppy love, all 2.3 lbs of him.



Adorable


----------



## amadea88

kaz37 said:


> View attachment 3237479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Hector my daughter's disabled dachshund. Isn't he jus the sweetest little dog?



Hector is precious!


----------



## shelleymuth

He is adorable. Dachshunds are the best! I have 3 that live with me in Utah.


----------



## remy12

kaz37 said:


> View attachment 3237479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Hector my daughter's disabled dachshund. Isn't he jus the sweetest little dog?



What a cutie.


----------



## coconutsboston

kaz37 said:


> View attachment 3237479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Hector my daughter's disabled dachshund. Isn't he jus the sweetest little dog?


Aww how sweet!


----------



## Blueberry12

My darlings!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3240104
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240105
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240108
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240109
> 
> 
> 
> My darlings!


Cuties!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3240104
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240105
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240108
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240109
> 
> 
> 
> My darlings!




Such an adorable pair


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## amadea88

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3240104
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240105
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240108
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240109
> 
> 
> 
> My darlings!



They are so cute!


----------



## amadea88

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3243196



Aww...so precious


----------



## Blueberry12

amadea88 said:


> They are so cute!





Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Straight-Laced said:


> Such an adorable pair





Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

True*Fidelity said:


> Cuties!



Thanx.


----------



## Dextersmom

My 2 beauties; Dexter (2 year old ginger) and Walter (5 month old black/gray tabby).


----------



## Venessa84

How'd I not notice this thread before. Here's my Jasmine, 6.1 lbs miniature pinscher


----------



## debssx3




----------



## sylphi

View attachment 3244722


This is Remus a shiba inu


----------



## coconutsboston

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3244716




Love the fur parka!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Dextersmom said:


> My 2 beauties; Dexter (2 year old ginger) and Walter (5 month old black/gray tabby).




We  cats!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Venessa84 said:


> How'd I not notice this thread before. Here's my Jasmine, 6.1 lbs miniature pinscher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244186




What an adorable little pup


----------



## True*Fidelity

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3244716



Stay warm   , cutie!


----------



## coconutsboston

Dextersmom said:


> My 2 beauties; Dexter (2 year old ginger) and Walter (5 month old black/gray tabby).


Gorgeous!


----------



## coconutsboston

Venessa84 said:


> How'd I not notice this thread before. Here's my Jasmine, 6.1 lbs miniature pinscher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244186


She is so cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

coconutsboston said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks.


----------



## manons88

A new one from my dog


----------



## Straight-Laced

Augustus Sheltie, aged 2


----------



## Straight-Laced

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3244716



lol sooo cute!!!


----------



## maddie66

manons88 said:


> A new one from my dog







Straight-Laced said:


> Augustus Sheltie, aged 2




Such adorable dogs!


----------



## MKB0925

manons88 said:


> A new one from my dog




What a cutie!


----------



## Venessa84

True*Fidelity said:


> What an adorable little pup


 


coconutsboston said:


> She is so cute!




Thank you!!



manons88 said:


> A new one from my dog


 


Straight-Laced said:


> http://s595.photobucket.com/user/woolfetwolfe/media/augustus.jpg.html
> 
> Augustus Sheltie, aged 2


 


debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3244716




These faces!


----------



## Venessa84

_Lee said:


> They love each other!
> 
> I made an IG account purely for pet pics, if anyone wants to follow: @cicithepetitepug


 
Oh my!  What a pair!!


----------



## coconutsboston

_Lee said:


> They love each other!
> 
> I made an IG account purely for pet pics, if anyone wants to follow: @cicithepetitepug


----------



## coconutsboston

manons88 said:


> A new one from my dog


Such soulful little eyes!


----------



## coconutsboston

Straight-Laced said:


> Augustus Sheltie, aged 2


He looks so classy, like he posed like that on purpose!


----------



## Straight-Laced

coconutsboston said:


> He looks so classy, like he posed like that on purpose!



well it was his first appearance on tpf so he wanted to look his best


----------



## Straight-Laced

maddie66 said:


> Such adorable dogs!





Venessa84 said:


> These faces!



Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

_Lee said:


> They love each other!
> 
> I made an IG account purely for pet pics, if anyone wants to follow: @cicithepetitepug



adorable pair


----------



## Rami00

Took this pictures yesterday afternoon..while he was trying my hat on. I love him sooo much.


----------



## Rami00

_Lee said:


> They love each other!
> 
> I made an IG account purely for pet pics, if anyone wants to follow: @cicithepetitepug



OMG! look at those cute faces :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

roxies_mom said:


> Newest member of our family, Maximilian Von Ruffles, a parti Biewer Yorkie. Puppy love, all 2.3 lbs of him.



Gorgeous! I would love to add a teacup yorkie to my family but not sure if my baby pitty (11 weeks) is going to like it.


----------



## Shelby33

Marcie and her kitten


----------



## Shelby33

Lila


----------



## inherforties

Tonight, Rudy won the coveted spot on my lap in front of the fire.


----------



## Shelby33

Rami00 said:


> Took this pictures yesterday afternoon..while he was trying my hat on. I love him sooo much.


He's beautiful,  I love his eyes!!


----------



## tweeety

This is my little one that I bought home 6 years ago and he has fill my life with so much joy 
Sock is 6 years old this May 


This is Carly (someone threw her away at 6 weeks old..husband and I took her in because we didn't want her to go to a shelter! I am so happy we did 


Carly will be 4 this year


----------



## remy12

tweeety said:


> This is my little one that I bought home 6 years ago and he has fill my life with so much joy
> Sock is 6 years old this May
> View attachment 3255414
> 
> This is Carly (someone threw her away at 6 weeks old..husband and I took her in because we didn't want her to go to a shelter! I am so happy we did
> View attachment 3255415
> 
> Carly will be 4 this year
> View attachment 3255416



Both are just the cutest. You're a wonderful person for rescuing Carly. Can never understand how someone could throw a dog away.


----------



## Caz71

My 7 yo with Pluto our whippet


----------



## Aethereality

Chichi, my 7 year old Jack Russell Terrier and Chihuahua mix.

She just recovered after being ill for a few days, so I'm incredibly relieved and thankful she's feeling better:


----------



## Zoe C

Aethereality said:


> Chichi, my 7 year old Jack Russell Terrier and Chihuahua mix.
> 
> 
> 
> She just recovered after being ill for a few days, so I'm incredibly relieved and thankful she's feeling better:




OMG what a cutie!! I hope she continues feeling better for a looong time


----------



## Aethereality

Zoe C said:


> OMG what a cutie!! I hope she continues feeling better for a looong time



Thank you Hun!!! She's been on antibiotics and ointment for a few days, and we've been monitoring her very closely, so she is back to her energetic self (like most Jack Russell's)

&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Jchunossow

My little Lucy passed away at 14 years of age a month ago. I miss this beautiful girl.


----------



## shelleymuth

So sorry for your loss. It is difficult to lose a family member. May your memories make you smile!


----------



## tweeety

Jchunossow said:


> My little Lucy passed away at 14 years of age a month ago. I miss this beautiful girl.




I'm so sorry for your loss! I can't imagine how painful it is..losing your pet is definitely hard! I hope she is in doggie heaven and continue to look down on you and your family


----------



## Zoe C

Jchunossow said:


> My little Lucy passed away at 14 years of age a month ago. I miss this beautiful girl.




Sad to see  Lucy passed away. I hope you find comfort for your loss [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bnhien

His name is YOGI 
Yogi is 5 years old.


----------



## meowmix318

bnhien said:


> View attachment 3258063
> 
> His name is YOGI
> Yogi is 5 years old.



Too cute


----------



## jkglitters1504

My little girl Violet [emoji177]


----------



## esmeraldavdende

Gijs and James. British Shorthair cats.


----------



## coconutsboston

jkglitters1504 said:


> My little girl Violet [emoji177]
> View attachment 3258539




Aww Violet looks like a much smaller twin to my brothers dog!


----------



## Turtlejelly

My little pacman frog


----------



## Minkas

Turtlejelly said:


> My little pacman frog


Oh my gosh! What a cute and unique little pet


----------



## coconutsboston

bnhien said:


> View attachment 3258063
> 
> His name is YOGI
> Yogi is 5 years old.




He looks so soft and snuggly!


----------



## coconutsboston

esmeraldavdende said:


> Gijs and James. British Shorthair cats.




Aww look how comfy they look!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Took this pictures yesterday afternoon..while he was trying my hat on. I love him sooo much.



That face, those eye!!! They make you melt!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

Two of my doxies. &#128156;&#10084;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;


----------



## meowmix318

rockstarmish said:


> Two of my doxies. &#128156;&#10084;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;



Very sweet


----------



## rockstarmish

meowmix318 said:


> Very sweet


Thank you  They are father and son


----------



## tweeety

rockstarmish said:


> Two of my doxies. [emoji171][emoji173][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]




How lovely !!! Very adorable[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I absolutely obsessed with doxies! I have one myself and he is such a baby at heart (already 6 years old). seeing any doxies outside literally cheers me up right away especially when I am in a bad mood [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## luvtods

Teddy and Coco my goldendoodles [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## rockstarmish

tweeety said:


> How lovely !!! Very adorable[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I absolutely obsessed with doxies! I have one myself and he is such a baby at heart (already 6 years old). seeing any doxies outside literally cheers me up right away especially when I am in a bad mood [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


Thank you! I love them to death! I have four hehe. I am very obsessed with them and I agree with you how they can turn a frown to a smile . They are the loves of my life.


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying the afternoon with a nap together!


----------



## rachael_




----------



## Turtlejelly

Minkas said:


> Oh my gosh! What a cute and unique little pet



Thank you  He's smaller than my palm


----------



## abitzberger

My two mini doxies coco and ginger! We just rescued ginger from the animal shelter [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

abitzberger said:


> My two mini doxies coco and ginger! We just rescued ginger from the animal shelter [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279661
> View attachment 3279662



So darling


----------



## Metope

Here's Norma Jean! She's a dainty kitty, named after Marilyn Monroe because of her beauty spot. She's almost 15 but doesn't look it, plays around like a kitten still!


----------



## meowmix318

Vlad said:


> Let me take a wild guess Megs... the Topaz Tooled Veneta for $1,680 or the Vaticano Cervo Tote for $1,350 are probably the ones you like the most, am I right?



Beautiful


----------



## coconutsboston

abitzberger said:


> My two mini doxies coco and ginger! We just rescued ginger from the animal shelter [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279661
> View attachment 3279662


How sweet! They seem to be very bonded.


----------



## remy12

abitzberger said:


> My two mini doxies coco and ginger! We just rescued ginger from the animal shelter [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279661
> View attachment 3279662



Aw. So cute. I love doxies.


----------



## MKB0925

The look I got from my Leo when I told him he had to get off the couch..


----------



## MKB0925

abitzberger said:


> My two mini doxies coco and ginger! We just rescued ginger from the animal shelter [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279661
> View attachment 3279662




How cute! And so awesome you rescued! Looks like they are great friends!


----------



## coconutsboston

MKB0925 said:


> The look I got from my Leo when I told him he had to get off the couch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282564


Aww I want to pet him.  I love Bostons "surely you jest" looks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter sleeping.


----------



## remy12

MKB0925 said:


> The look I got from my Leo when I told him he had to get off the couch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282564



So funny. I can see his thought process, Huh! who me!.............


----------



## aleksandras

This is my 8 week old puppy named Hilla  She's been living with me for a week now and I love her so much. Such a happy little pup!


----------



## MKB0925

aleksandras said:


> This is my 8 week old puppy named Hilla  She's been living with me for a week now and I love her so much. Such a happy little pup!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287246




What a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## maddie66

aleksandras said:


> This is my 8 week old puppy named Hilla  She's been living with me for a week now and I love her so much. Such a happy little pup!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287246




She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## remy12

aleksandras said:


> This is my 8 week old puppy named Hilla  She's been living with me for a week now and I love her so much. Such a happy little pup!
> 
> View attachment 3287246



Beautiful, sweet face.


----------



## inherforties

aleksandras said:


> This is my 8 week old puppy named Hilla  She's been living with me for a week now and I love her so much. Such a happy little pup!
> 
> View attachment 3287246



BABY!!! So cute!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

aleksandras said:


> This is my 8 week old puppy named Hilla  She's been living with me for a week now and I love her so much. Such a happy little pup!
> 
> View attachment 3287246


Soooo sweet! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## aleksandras

Thank you all  She's the sweetest little girl.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just as I was taking the picture, he looked directly at me. He's so perfect.


----------



## Sculli

my 10 year old mix dog [emoji7]


----------



## maddie66

SakuraSakura said:


> Just as I was taking the picture, he looked directly at me. He's so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291537




So cute!!!! I swear they all know when we are taking pictures of them -- mine will stop and look right at me, which he would never do otherwise unless I was holding a treat!


----------



## Venessa84

Sculli said:


> my 10 year old mix dog [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291591





SakuraSakura said:


> Just as I was taking the picture, he looked directly at me. He's so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291537


----------



## meowmix318

My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl, who will be 5 in May


----------



## remy12

meowmix318 said:


> My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday



I'm so sorry. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## remy12

meowmix318 said:


> My little girl, who will be 5 in May



She's a beauty.


----------



## Piarpreet

meowmix318 said:


> My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday




Sorry for your loss, dear


----------



## Zoe C

meowmix318 said:


> My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday




I'm so sorry  Big hug!!


----------



## MKB0925

meowmix318 said:


> My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday




So sorry!


----------



## jkglitters1504

meowmix318 said:


> My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday




I'm so sorry... What a cutie!
Hugs [emoji177]


----------



## coconutsboston

meowmix318 said:


> My beloved dog before we put him down last Sunday




Aww so sorry for your loss!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sculli said:


> my 10 year old mix dog [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291591




What a handsome little guy!


----------



## meowmix318

Thank you everyone for your comments. I don't know how to reply to multiple quotes but I do appreciate your comments. It has been a roller coaster of emotions since my beloved dog's passing (2-28-16 from 11:15-11:30 pm.. my husband and I were in the same room with him as he was put down to sleep). But the 7 years I had him, he has made my life just that much better.


----------



## meowmix318

Also thank you everyone for allowing me to share about my dog and share a little about him


----------



## VerucaSalt921

My Opie begging for food!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

And my Lulu


----------



## coconutsboston

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3297504
> 
> My Opie begging for food!


Aww his little heart nose!


----------



## miss_vibe

my four legs companion.....love them so much


----------



## VerucaSalt921

coconutsboston said:


> Aww his little heart nose!




Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

miss_vibe said:


> my four legs companion.....love them so much




Awww!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## miss_vibe

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Awww!!! Too cute!!!




Thank you ... They always made my day


----------



## addicted2shoppn

My little princess @teddygirlpom


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

The temperature here in Australia is terribly hot at the moment. I turned on the air con and put our pet bunnies in the laundry with some food and toys.

This is Waffles sleeping under the air con vent [emoji175]


----------



## meowmix318

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3298688
> 
> 
> The temperature here in Australia is terribly hot at the moment. I turned on the air con and put our pet bunnies in the laundry with some food and toys.
> 
> This is Waffles sleeping under the air con vent [emoji175]



So cute  one of my friends has a bunny as well (which I do not, but have 2 dogs)


----------



## coconutsboston

miss_vibe said:


> my four legs companion.....love them so much


Goodness! So cute!


----------



## miss_vibe

coconutsboston said:


> Goodness! So cute!




Thank you


----------



## Rayofsunxo

my little cheeky again


----------



## meowmix318

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3299630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little cheeky again



Look how happy and cute your dog is


----------



## Zoe C

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3299630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little cheeky again




OMG!! Where is the "like" button??


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My Havanese


----------



## missyb

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My Havanese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301092




We have a Havanese named Gus they really are the best dogs.


----------



## Marjan79

Our dog Windu. A 16 months old Golden Retriever


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Marjan79 said:


> Our dog Windu. A 16 months old Golden Retriever




Aw what a swimmer! Too cute!!!


----------



## Milenaforum

My super stylish friend. Tyson, 8 years


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## meowmix318

Milenaforum said:


> My super stylish friend. Tyson, 8 years
> View attachment 3302666



How cute. Your dog is so good to be in a full outfit.


----------



## remy12

Milenaforum said:


> My super stylish friend. Tyson, 8 years
> View attachment 3302666



So cute. Love Tyson's clothes.


----------



## remy12

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3302713



Aw! So cute.


----------



## Milenaforum

Thanks to all of you, I told him all comments [emoji1]


----------



## Swedengirl

My precious prince had a spa day today and got all smooth and smelling like a dream:


----------



## coconutsboston

Swedengirl said:


> My precious prince had a spa day today and got all smooth and smelling like a dream:
> 
> View attachment 3303536


How handsome!


----------



## coconutsboston

Milenaforum said:


> Thanks to all of you, I told him all comments [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303211


Such a cutie!


----------



## Milenaforum

We are happy to see such nice dogs here!


----------



## meowmix318

Swedengirl said:


> My precious prince had a spa day today and got all smooth and smelling like a dream:
> 
> View attachment 3303536




Love the before and after photo


----------



## BPC

My farting, burping, slobbering, bundles of joy  .

These two did not want to go back to the city.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

BPC said:


> My farting, burping, slobbering, bundles of joy  .
> 
> 
> 
> These two did not want to go back to go back to the city.




Awwww!!!!! They're adorable!!!


----------



## BPC

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Awwww!!!!! They're adorable!!!



thank you. love my boys.


----------



## DesigningStyle

My first Greyhound Razor and his cousin Blizzard a GSD.


----------



## tinks14

My baby girl


----------



## coconutsboston

Awww!


----------



## amrx87

My 4 year old puppy Carmella ( named after the sopranos character) and almost 6 year old kitten Christmas (named after some bond girl)


----------



## meowmix318

amrx87 said:


> My 4 year old puppy Carmella ( named after the sopranos character) and almost 6 year old kitten Christmas (named after some bond girl)
> 
> View attachment 3312530
> View attachment 3312531



Lol loves that you swaddled your dog


----------



## inherforties

She makes me laugh when she sits like this!


----------



## meowmix318

inherforties said:


> View attachment 3316137
> 
> 
> She makes me laugh when she sits like this!



Lol


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie earned her Master Earthdog title this weekend. She is very happy with herself lol.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3320435
> 
> 
> Roxie earned her Master Earthdog title this weekend. She is very happy with herself lol.




Aw congrats cutie!!!


----------



## BomberGal

A good day, with a good dog.


----------



## rainyjewels

Puff!


----------



## BPC

rainyjewels said:


> Puff!



oh my..lol.. what a cutie.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

BomberGal said:


> A good day, with a good dog.




Gorgeous pup!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

inherforties said:


> View attachment 3316137
> 
> 
> She makes me laugh when she sits like this!




Bahaha, I love this too! My pup loves to sit like this.


----------



## simplewinter

Back from a haircut!

Edit: image doesn't seem to load
http://imgur.com/a/Gvqvr


----------



## CraigeLinder

This cat is sooo cute


----------



## Rayofsunxo

First picture was yesterday and the other one was the other day. I have been taking him everywhere with me to train him with different  situations. He's a natural charmer though. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3336124
> View attachment 3336127
> 
> 
> First picture was yesterday and the other one was the other day. I have been taking him everywhere with me to train him with different  situations. He's a natural charmer though. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Very cute


----------



## addicted2shoppn

rainyjewels said:


> Puff!







Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3336124
> View attachment 3336127
> 
> 
> First picture was yesterday and the other one was the other day. I have been taking him everywhere with me to train him with different  situations. He's a natural charmer though. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Poms are the cutest, but I am partial [emoji4]


----------



## TNgypsy

My baby girl, Gypsy[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## clu13

Sunset with Tucker


----------



## coconutsboston

TNgypsy said:


> View attachment 3346468
> 
> 
> My baby girl, Gypsy[emoji173]&#65039;


I thought she had a huge Dorito at first!


----------



## TNgypsy

coconutsboston said:


> I thought she had a huge Dorito at first!



It does! hahaha! She'd LOVE to have had a huge Dorito! Instead she resorts to dead leaves. She wanted to bring it in the house to shred it. I stopped her at the door.


----------



## coconutsboston

TNgypsy said:


> It does! hahaha! She'd LOVE to have had a huge Dorito! Instead she resorts to dead leaves. She wanted to bring it in the house to shred it. I stopped her at the door.


Mine loves shredding things too! The crunchier-sounding the better!


----------



## TNgypsy

I'm not sure how she gets in this position. If she slides down or actually lays like that and falls asleep.


----------



## hermes_obsessed

I was never a huge dog person, I thought I was good with cats all the way but this little guy needed a home 4 years ago and hasn't left my heart since. Just ordered a DNA kit to test what his mix is! We're thinking predominately Brussels Griffon and/or Norfolk Terrier? We'll see!


----------



## meowmix318

hermes_obsessed said:


> I was never a huge dog person, I thought I was good with cats all the way but this little guy needed a home 4 years ago and hasn't left my heart since. Just ordered a DNA kit to test what his mix is! We're thinking predominately Brussels Griffon and/or Norfolk Terrier? We'll see!



Such a cutie. And please share your results of the DNA test


----------



## coconutsboston

hermes_obsessed said:


> I was never a huge dog person, I thought I was good with cats all the way but this little guy needed a home 4 years ago and hasn't left my heart since. Just ordered a DNA kit to test what his mix is! We're thinking predominately Brussels Griffon and/or Norfolk Terrier? We'll see!


Such a cutie! Looks like he may have some Pug in there too with his adorable curly tail and floppy ears!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3320435
> 
> 
> Roxie earned her Master Earthdog title this weekend. She is very happy with herself lol.




Congrats Roxie! I love doxies! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Luke doesn't like his pic taken I had to sneak this one


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ups sorry i dont know y it came up sideways


----------



## BomberGal

I love this one of my dog and cat together. This was the day we moved into our new place.


----------



## Zoe C

My Zoe at her daycare


----------



## remy12

Zoe C said:


> View attachment 3365139
> 
> My Zoe at her daycare



Aw! So cute.


----------



## jourai

My boys, Charlie and Russell


----------



## jourai

Didn't attach successfully earlier on. Charlie and Russell!


----------



## Zoe C

remy12 said:


> Aw! So cute.




Thank you!!



jourai said:


> View attachment 3365751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't attach successfully earlier on. Charlie and Russell!




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Emma6

...


----------



## Metope

Norma is such an Instagram poser!


----------



## roxies_mom

This is the newest member of our family. He's a Biewer Yorkie and his name is Maximilian Von Ruffles. [emoji190]


----------



## meowmix318

roxies_mom said:


> View attachment 3367051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest member of our family. He's a Biewer Yorkie and his name is Maximilian Von Ruffles. [emoji190]



Welcome to the family! What a cutie!


----------



## roxies_mom

meowmix318 said:


> Welcome to the family! What a cutie!


Thanks meow. [emoji192] 
He's got that sweet face, but he's a terror!


----------



## meowmix318

roxies_mom said:


> Thanks meow. [emoji192]
> He's got that sweet face, but he's a terror!



Lol just like my dogs.


----------



## remy12

roxies_mom said:


> View attachment 3367051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest member of our family. He's a Biewer Yorkie and his name is Maximilian Von Ruffles. [emoji190]



Adorable.


----------



## roxies_mom

remy12 said:


> Adorable.


Thank you![emoji8] [emoji190]  

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie. Taken by a professional photographer from about 60 feet away.


----------



## lulilu

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3368707
> 
> 
> Roxie. Taken by a professional photographer from about 60 feet away.



adorable!


----------



## remy12

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3368707
> 
> 
> Roxie. Taken by a professional photographer from about 60 feet away.



Aw! What a great picture.


----------



## meowmix318

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3368707
> 
> 
> Roxie. Taken by a professional photographer from about 60 feet away.



Great photo


----------



## BomberGal

Paint me, like one of your French ladies. 











And despite having access to two couches, our bed, his crate and his own three beds... He just has to have the cat's bed too. I seriously think he'd use the cat's crate also if he could fit in there.


----------



## meowmix318

BomberGal said:


> Paint me, like one of your French ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And despite having access to two couches, our bed, his crate and his own three beds... He just has to have the cat's bed too. I seriously think he'd use the cat's crate also if he could fit in there.



Lol so cute. Sounds like my late cocker spaniel. He would curl up in beds too small for him.


----------



## coconutsboston

roxies_mom said:


> View attachment 3367051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest member of our family. He's a Biewer Yorkie and his name is Maximilian Von Ruffles. [emoji190]


Ahh so cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

Emma6 said:


> ...


Oh my, are these all yours? If so, I am jealous!


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3368707
> 
> 
> Roxie. Taken by a professional photographer from about 60 feet away.


I'm getting professional pics made of/with my pup this weekend. I regret nothing!


----------



## Emma6

coconutsboston said:


> Oh my, are these all yours? If so, I am jealous!


 


Thank you Coco, Yeah they are except for Lucy (little white dog) is with my mum now as she is 15 y/o and needs a quite life now to rest


----------



## remy12

BomberGal said:


> Paint me, like one of your French ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And despite having access to two couches, our bed, his crate and his own three beds... He just has to have the cat's bed too. I seriously think he'd use the cat's crate also if he could fit in there.



Aw! So cute.


----------



## Luccibag

My parrot pepper


----------



## meowmix318

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3375147
> 
> My parrot pepper



Cute cup. Love your bird's feather color


----------



## steffysstyle

All packed and ready to go


----------



## madamefifi

steffysstyle said:


> All packed and ready to go


  What a BEAUTIFUL doggo!


----------



## maddie66

steffysstyle said:


> All packed and ready to go




That dog should be a model!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

steffysstyle said:


> All packed and ready to go




What a beautiful coat your dog has.


----------



## steffysstyle

madamefifi said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL doggo!





maddie66 said:


> That dog should be a model!!!!





meowmix318 said:


> What a beautiful coat your dog has.



Thank you so much! I love her to bits! Here's a final one of her with her teddy bears this morning, it's raining like crazy and she's stuck in doors.


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie running in the pasture


----------



## honeybunny07

they are the reason i laugh so hard everyday


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi my German Spitz at my DH feet, she has a foot fetish! :weird: :giggles: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is a better photo of her


----------



## BPC

Wellie on his "throne"


----------



## RedBee

My sweetheart.


----------



## meowmix318

RedBee said:


> My sweetheart.



So cute. Looks like a cross between my 2 dogs


----------



## RedBee

Shes 8 yrs old toy poodle, I removed all her hair to grow new but keep her ear to looks like a lady..... hahha


----------



## honeybunny07

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi my German Spitz at my DH feet, she has a foot fetish! :weird: :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better photo of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji813]


Very cute

My Bello has a foot fetish too [emoji8]


----------



## honeybunny07

BPC said:


> Wellie on his "throne"
> View attachment 3383094


Hiii wellie, meet you new sister, the spoiled Lilo, doing he favorite thing: napping [emoji7]


----------



## honeybunny07

RedBee said:


> Shes 8 yrs old toy poodle, I removed all her hair to grow new but keep her ear to looks like a lady..... hahha


Aawwwww, toy poodle [emoji7] 

I was wondering at first why they called it "toy poodle", until i saw one.. a doll indeed! [emoji8] 

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BPC

honeybunny07 said:


> Hiii wellie, meet you new sister, the spoiled Lilo, doing he favorite thing: napping [emoji7]



omg.. what a doll!!  sleep sweet , little lilo


----------



## coconutsboston

honeybunny07 said:


> Hiii wellie, meet you new sister, the spoiled Lilo, doing he favorite thing: napping [emoji7]


What an adorable little squishie!


----------



## remy12

honeybunny07 said:


> Hiii wellie, meet you new sister, the spoiled Lilo, doing he favorite thing: napping [emoji7]


Aw. So cute.


----------



## Irishgal

Just a fun picture. She really does not eat at the table.


----------



## remy12

OMG! So cute.


----------



## meowmix318

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3394153
> 
> 
> Just a fun picture. She really does not eat at the table.


Very cute  out little dog gets on her hind legs when we eat at the table. And we are so bad and just feed her anyway, which reinforces her bad behavior


----------



## Irishgal

meowmix318 said:


> Very cute  out little dog gets on her hind legs when we eat at the table. And we are so bad and just feed her anyway, which reinforces her bad behavior



Lol yeah we all do it. [emoji851]


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3394153
> 
> 
> Just a fun picture. She really does not eat at the table.


Awww!


----------



## luvprada




----------



## wee drop o bush

luvprada said:


>



PomPom!  
Absolutely beautiful, are they are boy or a girl?


----------



## roxies_mom

Love all the adorable pets!!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

My lovers: Alpha & Omega


----------



## meowmix318

Shan9jtsy said:


> My lovers: Alpha & Omega
> 
> View attachment 3401897


So sweet that they play together


----------



## coconutsboston

Shan9jtsy said:


> My lovers: Alpha & Omega
> 
> View attachment 3401897


How cute!


----------



## juniorsodi

Meet Mr. Joey [emoji851]


----------



## honeybunny07

This is her face whenever she sees food. And people wonder why she's so chubby... [emoji28] [emoji28]


----------



## honeybunny07

Shan9jtsy said:


> My lovers: Alpha & Omega
> 
> View attachment 3401897


What a beauty [emoji8]
The fur... [emoji7]


----------



## coconutsboston

honeybunny07 said:


> This is her face whenever she sees food. And people wonder why she's so chubby... [emoji28] [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3424157


So so so so adorable!


----------



## BPC

honeybunny07 said:


> This is her face whenever she sees food. And people wonder why she's so chubby... [emoji28] [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3424157



Her little bitty teeth just melt my  heart..lol


----------



## honeybunny07

BPC said:


> Her little bitty teeth just melt my  heart..lol


Hahaha did you see the bubbles? On both side too [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## loveydovey35

After having lost my beloved dog of 13 years, I was ready for a new puppy. This is my Brussels Griffon, she came home four months ago, look at that little face, she wasnt sure who I was or where she ways, she was three months old, and 3.8 lbs. In the second picture she is seven months old, and 11.3 lbs. The confidence is clear and she thinks she owns our bed, ha!  love her to pieces.


----------



## meowmix318

loveydovey35 said:


> After having lost my beloved dog of 13 years, I was ready for a new puppy. This is my Brussels Griffon, she came home four months ago, look at that little face, she wasnt sure who I was or where she ways, she was three months old, and 3.8 lbs. In the second picture she is seven months old, and 11.3 lbs. The confidence is clear and she thinks she owns our bed, ha!  love her to pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432025



Sorry for your lost  I lost my beloved boy back in Feb. 

Your new pup looks precious


----------



## coconutsboston

loveydovey35 said:


> After having lost my beloved dog of 13 years, I was ready for a new puppy. This is my Brussels Griffon, she came home four months ago, look at that little face, she wasnt sure who I was or where she ways, she was three months old, and 3.8 lbs. In the second picture she is seven months old, and 11.3 lbs. The confidence is clear and she thinks she owns our bed, ha!  love her to pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432025



So sorry to hear about your loss.  

Your BG is precious!


----------



## JoeyLouis

My loves!


----------



## Emma6

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3437545
> 
> My loves!



That is such a nice photo...I [emoji173]️ Chihuahuas...All have past away now but here's a photo of my 3 girls!


----------



## HeatherL

Here's my little guy Bandit!  He'll be 14 on Nov 13th.

I just lost my first love in May, Bruno my Boston.  He would have been 15 on 8/26.



And I have two kitties.
Cloe who will be 9 in Sept & Clyde who turned 6 in March.


As you can see Clyde is a playful little thing.

And here's Cloe,



I can't imagine my life without animals [emoji173]️


----------



## meowmix318

Emma6 said:


> That is such a nice photo...I [emoji173]️ Chihuahuas...All have past away now but here's a photo of my 3 girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437655



So precious


----------



## loveydovey35

Super adorable! so cute! you have a full house!


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie running through the pasture.


----------



## MKB0925

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3437545
> 
> My loves!



Love your crew....such cuties!


----------



## MKB0925

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3438352
> 
> 
> Roxie running through the pasture.



What a great pic and your pup is so cute!


----------



## Irishgal

MKB0925 said:


> What a great pic and your pup is so cute!



Thank you.


----------



## missyb

Buddy is 2 (beagle/jack Russell rescue)
Maggie 11 year old beagle 
Gus 3yr old Havanese 

Buddy and Gus are best buds running after each other and digging holes. Maggie likes to eat and rest she thinks their both nuts!


----------



## meowmix318

missyb said:


> View attachment 3438721
> View attachment 3438722
> View attachment 3438724
> 
> Buddy is 2 (beagle/jack Russell rescue)
> Maggie 11 year old beagle
> Gus 3yr old Havanese
> 
> Buddy and Gus are best buds running after each other and digging holes. Maggie likes to eat and rest she thinks their both nuts!



Great photos


----------



## Kendie26

1 of the loves of my life, "Kali" ...& the Pom is actually my hair stylists dog (she brings him to her salon) & I swear I'm going to steal him 1 day... Meet "Simba"


----------



## wee drop o bush

My two loves[emoji170][emoji178]
Shhhh...don't tell my DH I posted this photo of him :giggles:


----------



## missyb

meowmix318 said:


> Great photos



Thank you-there's no chance of me getting them all to sit together


----------



## Irishgal

In Roxie's mind everything in a package is hers.


----------



## remy12

missyb said:


> View attachment 3438721
> View attachment 3438722
> View attachment 3438724
> 
> Buddy is 2 (beagle/jack Russell rescue)
> Maggie 11 year old beagle
> Gus 3yr old Havanese
> 
> Buddy and Gus are best buds running after each other and digging holes. Maggie likes to eat and rest she thinks their both nuts!


So cute.


----------



## m76steve

Im posting pictures of the family cat who allows us to care for her, she is 5 yrs old & follows us as a shadow-she is a poser & has beautiful eyes, typical of the Bombay breed, the pic of the snake is a Emerald green tree boa, @ 5ft long & raised as a pup that was only 14" when I bought her, at birth the natural color is a reddish color which changes to green @ 1.5 yrs, she was returned to the seller after 5 yrs or so because interest changes, she was healthy, & hand tamed-steve...


----------



## anumus

My Cavalier boys  Herman and Hamlet


----------



## remy12

anumus said:


> My Cavalier boys  Herman and Hamlet


Very cute.


----------



## coconutsboston

anumus said:


> My Cavalier boys  Herman and Hamlet


Adorable!


----------



## Pessie

anumus said:


> My Cavalier boys  Herman and Hamlet


Lovely picture, you can tell they're having such a great time!


----------



## miffytoki

My dog imitating how I feel every evening. "The wine, it isn't close enough."


----------



## honisnowy

miffytoki said:


> My dog imitating how I feel every evening. "The wine, it isn't close enough."


OMG.  Your dog is so adorable!


----------



## miffytoki

honisnowy said:


> OMG.  Your dog is so adorable!


 thanks, she is my whole world!


----------



## honisnowy

The dog holding onto her cat.


----------



## remy12

miffytoki said:


> My dog imitating how I feel every evening. "The wine, it isn't close enough."


Aw! So cute. Great picture.


----------



## remy12

honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3467543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog holding onto her cat.


Awwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## miffytoki

honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3467543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog holding onto her cat.


sooo cute!


----------



## Keren16

Enjoying the ride


----------



## meowmix318

miffytoki said:


> My dog imitating how I feel every evening. "The wine, it isn't close enough."



Love


----------



## Phoenixxyd




----------



## meowmix318

Phoenixxyd said:


> View attachment 3467854



Great capture


----------



## coconutsboston

Phoenixxyd said:


> View attachment 3467854


Awesome pic!


----------



## twin-fun

Marty A. Feldman was found running around our neighborhood and almost got hit by a car because nobody bothered to stop. He's supposed to be a foster dog until a furever home can be found.


----------



## twin-fun

And here is the rest of the gang during a rare truce.


----------



## remy12

twin-fun said:


> Marty A. Feldman was found running around our neighborhood and almost got hit by a car because nobody bothered to stop. He's supposed to be a foster dog until a furever home can be found.
> 
> View attachment 3478994


Aw! He's so cute. Thank you for taking care of him until his forever home can be found.


----------



## dgphoto

My two holy terrors... [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3479018
> 
> My two holy terrors... [emoji4]



Adorable!! Here is my terror and I do mean terror! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dgphoto

MKB0925 said:


> Adorable!! Here is my terror and I do mean terror! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479335



Aw! What a cutie!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ How old is yours? 

My boy is 3 and my girl is 4. They are both rescues!


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> Aw! What a cutie!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ How old is yours?
> 
> My boy is 3 and my girl is 4. They are both rescues!



Leo is a rescue too! He will be 5 in December.


----------



## MKB0925

twin-fun said:


> View attachment 3478998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the rest of the gang during a rare truce.



What an adorable crew!


----------



## DontBeBasic

Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!


----------



## honeybunny07

Omg, my fave thread everrrrrrr! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## honeybunny07

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805


Lol, the dog on the first right pic looks like its got a heart on its forehead, lol [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805



OMG [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ They are adorable! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## SakuraSakura

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805



Ah they are so stinking cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3479018
> 
> My two holy terrors... [emoji4]


Goodness I know those looks ALL TOO WELL!   

I have a 6 year old lil lady who is my  but terror is SO accurate!


----------



## coconutsboston

MKB0925 said:


> Adorable!! Here is my terror and I do mean terror! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479335


Hehehe, that grin!


----------



## coconutsboston

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805


So squishy! How old are they?


----------



## Love4MK

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805



Pugs are my all-time FAVORITE dog!  I'm jealous you have not one but two!  They are too freakin' cute.


----------



## Love4MK

This is Kurt (full name Curtis James) whom mom and I adopted on Monday. He's two years old and the world's biggest mush.  After sending our bunny of thirteen years over the rainbow bridge last year, I never thought we would have another one, but after a lot of persistence (and coaxing with mom), Kurt hopped into our hearts and we are in love.


----------



## Amy123parrot

They all look really adorable


----------



## YuOr

getting ready for Halloween )))


----------



## meowmix318

YuOr said:


> getting ready for Halloween )))


I love that it looks like your dog is tasting himself since he is dressed as a hot dog


----------



## ladysarah

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805


How old are they?


----------



## Irishgal

A true Earthdog at work. My dachshund Roxie.


----------



## debssx3

DontBeBasic said:


> Just discovered this thread!  Here are my babies!!
> View attachment 3480801
> View attachment 3480802
> View attachment 3480803
> View attachment 3480804
> View attachment 3480805



Omg pugs!!!! What are their names??


----------



## debssx3




----------



## dgphoto




----------



## coconutsboston

YuOr said:


> getting ready for Halloween )))


Oh I love it!


----------



## coconutsboston

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489836
> View attachment 3489839


I love that face!


----------



## coconutsboston

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3490004


I wish I had 2 bostons! They must keep you endlessly amused!


----------



## ampavlinac

These are Elaine Benes and Egg McMuffin loving on each other. 
The second. picture depicts when I had to put a show on for the kids to get some dishes done in peace.


----------



## Pickle123

ampavlinac said:


> These are Elaine Benes and Egg McMuffin loving on each other.
> The second. picture depicts when I had to put a show on for the kids to get some dishes done in peace.


Hahaha....this is so cute.


----------



## Irishgal

My dachshund Roxie after finishing the final tests for her Endurance Earthdog Title. It was earned over time, after earning the lower level titles. She also got a nice AKC medal as this is the highest level title that Earthdogs can earn.


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3501897
> 
> 
> My dachshund Roxie after finishing the final tests for her Endurance Earthdog Title. It was earned over time, after earning the lower level titles. She also got a nice AKC medal as this is the highest level title that Earthdogs can earn.



Yay! Go Roxie!


----------



## Irishgal

coconutsboston said:


> Yay! Go Roxie!



Aww thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie with her new book. The book follows Roxie through foster care to her forever home and is for kids who are going through family changes. Comes with parent talking guide and clinicians guide. 
Written by me, Roxie's mum and psychologist for 25 years [emoji6]


----------



## ampavlinac

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3510860
> 
> 
> Roxie with her new book. The book follows Roxie through foster care to her forever home and is for kids who are going through family changes. Comes with parent talking guide and clinicians guide.
> Written by me, Roxie's mum and psychologist for 25 years [emoji6]



I LOVE THIS SO MUCH. I have so many friends who foster and adopt. Is there a link I can share with them?


----------



## Irishgal

ampavlinac said:


> I LOVE THIS SO MUCH. I have so many friends who foster and adopt. Is there a link I can share with them?



Wow that is so nice!
I believe that the forum rules prevent me from posting a link but it is on Amazon for pre-release sale now. It will be out and shipped on November 22 at the latest!
Thank you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

DD with the latest addition to our family -- Basha, a Shih Tzu pup (2 months old) [emoji190][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Basha's solo pics [emoji4]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I finally saved up enough candies to evolve my Pikachu into a PikaJu! My little Pokémon Julian loves Halloween.


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## luvprada

doulosforhim said:


> View attachment 3512506



Adorable what's this pups name?


----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying her new Nylabone


----------



## debssx3

_Lee said:


> Enjoying her new Nylabone



omg so precious [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Chatelherault County Park, Scotland


----------



## luvprada

_Lee said:


> Chatelherault County Park, Scotland



Love this photo!


----------



## Julietk

Ghtugyuj


----------



## meowmix318

Julietk said:


> Ghtugyuj



lol that face


----------



## Lilian Hui

My loves.... Bubbleman, Buttercup and Snowman...


----------



## miffytoki

I cant stop myself from posting photos of my baby.
This thread makes me so happy - it makes me feel like I am not a crazy person for loving my pup as much as I do.


----------



## MKB0925

My naughty Leo grabbed an ornament off the tree because I would not throw his ball!

Little devil! [emoji23]


----------



## MKB0925

Here is my sweet Andre...my daughter wrapped him in a blanket before she went to school!


----------



## California53

My two Papillons, Ginger and Piper.


----------



## meowmix318

miffytoki said:


> I cant stop myself from posting photos of my baby.
> This thread makes me so happy - it makes me feel like I am not a crazy person for loving my pup as much as I do.



Very cute and there is nothing wrong with loving your pets.


----------



## Real Authentication

[emoji56]ADORABLE!!!


----------



## luvprada

Lilian Hui said:


> My loves.... Bubbleman, Buttercup and Snowman...



Your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## luvprada

California53 said:


> My two Papillons, Ginger and Piper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534511



I love papillons


----------



## luvprada

MKB0925 said:


> Here is my sweet Andre...my daughter wrapped him in a blanket before she went to school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533577



So cute!


----------



## luvprada

Love4MK said:


> This is Kurt (full name Curtis James) whom mom and I adopted on Monday. He's two years old and the world's biggest mush.  After sending our bunny of thirteen years over the rainbow bridge last year, I never thought we would have another one, but after a lot of persistence (and coaxing with mom), Kurt hopped into our hearts and we are in love.
> View attachment 3485211



How wonderful! He's so cute


----------



## luvprada

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3479018
> 
> My two holy terrors... [emoji4]



They look like angels


----------



## SpeedyJC

miffytoki said:


> I cant stop myself from posting photos of my baby.
> This thread makes me so happy - it makes me feel like I am not a crazy person for loving my pup as much as I do.



Awe what a cute pup! Your baby looks like a mini of my baby.


----------



## SpeedyJC

My rescue pup, she is 5 years old and was adopted the end of May.


----------



## coconutsboston

SpeedyJC said:


> My rescue pup, she is 5 years old and was adopted the end of May.
> 
> View attachment 3545260


What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## luvprada

SpeedyJC said:


> My rescue pup, she is 5 years old and was adopted the end of May.
> 
> View attachment 3545260



She's beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

I love this thread so much.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Father and daughter-Kessler and Bella. Doing what they do best-RELAX


----------



## Sophie-Rose

An older picture of one of our kittens, this picture is from when we took her in last year, found her via a cat sanctuary.... Someone dumped her pregnant mama... I can never understand how someone can be so heartless as to dump a pet!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This is what she looks like now... I think she feels right at home with us!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3547962
> 
> This is what she looks like now... I think she feels right at home with us!!



Bless you, Sophie-Rose; she's gorgeous and a very lucky kitty! [emoji256][emoji252] I've adopted/taken in countless animals over the years - hamsters, cats, a puppy - I can't say no! Luckily, we live on a farm!


----------



## TNgypsy

View attachment 3550918


Everybody's pictures are so cute!!!!
This is my younger dog (left) getting cleaned by my older dog (right)
(Apologies for the random attachment. I can't remove it for some reason)


----------



## sunnysideup8283

A rare photo of my little old man Julian (the Maltese) being sweet and cuddly with his big little brother Prince Harry (cavalier King Charles spaniel) !


----------



## luvprada

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3547962
> 
> This is what she looks like now... I think she feels right at home with us!!



You are wonderful for rescuing her!


----------



## luvprada

TNgypsy said:


> View attachment 3550918
> 
> 
> Everybody's pictures are so cute!!!!
> This is my younger dog (left) getting cleaned by my older dog (right)
> (Apologies for the random attachment. I can't remove it for some reason)



Really sweet


----------



## shesnochill

Here's my little man, Meeko.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 6 1/2 y/o, love him!


----------



## luvprada

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3551970
> 
> 
> Here's my little man, Meeko.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 6 1/2 y/o, love him!



He's so cute! What is he?


----------



## luvprada

6 lbs of trouble, we have 3 dogs. The other dogs are easy to care for. Munchkin is like having a pack to take care of. I've had lots of pomeranians but never one who barked, fussed and caused general chaos. We had to put a baby lock on the cabinet with the garbage. If he gets into the cabinet he will grub anything he will find. He even pushes into the closet with the dog food if it isn't tightly shut. My husband says he is free with a years supply of dog food. He is here forever, my husband likes to say this when Munchkin is out of control. I even had a trainer come six times to work on his barking and then the trainer gave up. It's Munchies world, Munchkins rules[emoji4]


----------



## mrs moulds

My Samantha aka Sammy.


----------



## shesnochill

luvprada said:


> He's so cute! What is he?



Thank you luvprada! I have no idea, lol. He's normally really fluffy (like your pom baby!) when fully grown in hair. But I prefer him shaven, lol. I think he's some sort of Pom mix for sure. I got him on Craigslist, lol!


----------



## luvprada

annaversary said:


> Thank you luvprada! I have no idea, lol. He's normally really fluffy (like your pom baby!) when fully grown in hair. But I prefer him shaven, lol. I think he's some sort of Pom mix for sure. I got him on Craigslist, lol!



He is so very lucky to have a wonderful home!


----------



## luvprada

mrs moulds said:


> My Samantha aka Sammy.
> 
> View attachment 3553730



So beautiful love this photo!


----------



## mrs moulds

luvprada said:


> So beautiful love this photo!



Thank you!


----------



## jay88

My 6 month old little monster Louie! 
Can you guess what he is named after? Haha! [emoji87]


----------



## BPC

Here's one of mine just relaxing..


----------



## twin-fun

One watching the front door, the other the back. Home is secured!


----------



## luvprada

Leo cocker mix one of the pack of 3 dogs


----------



## roxies_mom

We rescued this little guy on December 23rd. My groomer gave him a new do on Christmas Eve. He's blind in one eye and we hope to save the other. He's got an appointment with an opthomologist on the 23rd. He's sweet as can be. They named him Chuck at the shelter, we call him Chuckie.

Sent from my XT1585 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pmburk

Here are our 3 girls: Abigail (1st picture), Adele (2nd pic), and Naomi (tabby - our most recent addition in May 2016). All 3 are rescues. We had some "gender confusion" with Adele as a kitten, she was so fluffy we couldn't see what was going on down there & thought she was a boy at first. She started off life as "Aidan." LOL.


----------



## meowmix318

pmburk said:


> Here are our 3 girls: Abigail (1st picture), Adele (2nd pic), and Naomi (tabby - our most recent addition in May 2016). All 3 are rescues. We had some "gender confusion" with Adele as a kitten, she was so fluffy we couldn't see what was going on down there & thought she was a boy at first. She started off life as "Aidan." LOL.


Lol my husband was the same when we adopted this stray Dog that was roaming our neighborhood. He initially thought our chow was a girl but eventually confirmed he is a male.


----------



## Sarah_BE

My dog


----------



## BPC

My two Bullpigs.. err.. Bulldogs last week  ..


----------



## shesnochill

jay88 said:


> My 6 month old little monster Louie!
> Can you guess what he is named after? Haha! [emoji87]



 What a handsome pup! What is he named after?!


----------



## Julikat

pet rats and puppers.


----------



## luvprada

roxies_mom said:


> We rescued this little guy on December 23rd. My groomer gave him a new do on Christmas Eve. He's blind in one eye and we hope to save the other. He's got an appointment with an opthomologist on the 23rd. He's sweet as can be. They named him Chuck at the shelter, we call him Chuckie.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using PurseForum mobile app



He's lucky!


----------



## Julikat

BPC said:


> My two Bullpigs.. err.. Bulldogs last week  ..
> View attachment 3566100
> View attachment 3566101


Precious Doggies.  And your decor is beautiful!


----------



## BPC

Julikat said:


> Precious Doggies.  And your decor is beautiful!



Thank you 
Your guys are precious as well!


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin caught eating weeds but giving his innocent look [emoji56]


----------



## Julikat

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3568772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin caught eating weeds but giving his innocent look [emoji56]


Oh myyyyyy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi


----------



## luvprada

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3568797
> 
> View attachment 3568798
> 
> Heidi



So cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> My two Bullpigs.. err.. Bulldogs last week  ..
> View attachment 3566100
> View attachment 3566101



[emoji7]


----------



## Julikat

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3568797
> 
> View attachment 3568798
> 
> Heidi


So fluffy and cute!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

I have 3 kitties: Yuki, watson, tiny


----------



## jay88

annaversary said:


> What a handsome pup! What is he named after?!



Ah thank you [emoji4] he is my little boy [emoji170] well I'm a big LV fan lol [emoji87] and the name just seemed to suit him and kinda just stuck!


----------



## Meeri

Maisa says hello! She is a 1,5 year old welsh corgi pembroke with a natural bobtail [emoji173]


----------



## BPC

Meeri said:


> Maisa says hello! She is a 1,5 year old welsh corgi pembroke with a natural bobtail [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3569356



So cute. They have the best butt wiggle, better than my bulldogs..lol.


----------



## Yuki85

My hubby is enjoying some time with Yuki [emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lovely pets everyone!




Here's a photo of my two kitties. 
Sylvester on the left and upper right with the Santa hat died on December 16th (before Christmas).  I was devastated!  He was 15-1/2 years old. I miss him dearly. 
TigerLily, next to Sylvester and on the bottom upside down on her back is 6 years old. She was my rescue cat. I got her when she was about a year old. She was abandoned and left for dead. Now she is the most lovable kitty.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Meeri said:


> Maisa says hello! She is a 1,5 year old welsh corgi pembroke with a natural bobtail [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3569356



You have an impressive library! Have you read all of those books?


----------



## GilaBag

This is Fabulous, he is 7 months.
Enjoys lying on a warm box of pizza


----------



## blktauna

This is Fei Fei Jiu Gwai, aka Fang McBiterson.


----------



## remy12

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lovely pets everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3571702
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my two kitties.
> Sylvester on the left and upper right with the Santa hat died on December 16th (before Christmas).  I was devastated!  He was 15-1/2 years old. I miss him dearly.
> TigerLily, next to Sylvester and on the bottom upside down on her back is 6 years old. She was my rescue cat. I got her when she was about a year old. She was abandoned and left for dead. Now she is the most lovable kitty.


They are so cute. Clearly well loved. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## remy12

GilaBag said:


> View attachment 3571711
> 
> 
> This is Fabulous, he is 7 months.
> Enjoys lying on a warm box of pizza


He's a beauty.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

remy12 said:


> They are so cute. Clearly well loved. I am sorry for your loss.


Thank you my dear.


----------



## Meeri

kkfiregirl said:


> You have an impressive library! Have you read all of those books?


Thank you! 99 % of the books actually belong to my boyfriend. I think he hasn't read every single one of them, but some books he has read multiple times...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Meeri said:


> Thank you! 99 % of the books actually belong to my boyfriend. I think he hasn't read every single one of them, but some books he has read multiple times...



That's great![emoji4]


----------



## GilaBag

remy12 said:


> He's a beauty.



Thank you.


----------



## Mayfly285

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lovely pets everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3571702
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my two kitties.
> Sylvester on the left and upper right with the Santa hat died on December 16th (before Christmas).  I was devastated!  He was 15-1/2 years old. I miss him dearly.
> TigerLily, next to Sylvester and on the bottom upside down on her back is 6 years old. She was my rescue cat. I got her when she was about a year old. She was abandoned and left for dead. Now she is the most lovable kitty.



Bless you, JPG; I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sylvester. How is TigerLily coping without her companion?
All of my cats have found me (often literally!) They just turned up at the farm over the years, starving and feral, so I caught them and had them neutered: they're all happy girls and boys now, arriving on the patio twice a day to be fed. The rest of the day they sprawl in the sunshine or nestle in the haybarn. They're mostly tame enough to be stroked - one actually moved in with my existing home cat and rules the entire roost! [emoji6]


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you, JPG; I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sylvester. How is TigerLily coping without her companion?
> All of my cats have found me (often literally!) They just turned up at the farm over the years, starving and feral, so I caught them and had them neutered: they're all happy girls and boys now, arriving on the patio twice a day to be fed. The rest of the day they sprawl in the sunshine or nestle in the haybarn. They're mostly tame enough to be stroked - one actually moved in with my existing home cat and rules the entire roost! [emoji6]


Thank you so much my dear.   TigerLily misses Sylvester dearly. In the middle of the night she would meow outside my bedroom door; probably wondering where her buddy is. She knows hes not around. I wish I can explain it to her, so I would hold her and tell her that Sylvester is gone.  Her meows in the middle of the night have gotten lesser; about twice a week now.

That's a beautiful story about how your cats have found you on the farm. 
They know love when they see/sense it.  Too funny about the cat that found its way into your home with your kitty cat. 
Thanks for sharing your story about your newly acquiring pets.


----------



## luvprada

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lovely pets everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3571702
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my two kitties.
> Sylvester on the left and upper right with the Santa hat died on December 16th (before Christmas).  I was devastated!  He was 15-1/2 years old. I miss him dearly.
> TigerLily, next to Sylvester and on the bottom upside down on her back is 6 years old. She was my rescue cat. I got her when she was about a year old. She was abandoned and left for dead. Now she is the most lovable kitty.



I'm so terribly sorry about your loss. My dogs are my family so I understand


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvprada said:


> I'm so terribly sorry about your loss. My dogs are my family so I understand


Thank you sweetheart. Yes, they are our family. I couldn't stop crying for days and still do every time I think of him (like now). I held him and cuddled him in my arms for the last time before he passed.


----------



## luvprada

Leo


----------



## BPC

One relaxing in his favorite chair, while the other is extremely unhappy about his new harness..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My shiba inu is sleeping with his favorite toy....( my daughter's animal slipper  )


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> One relaxing in his favorite chair, while the other is extremely unhappy about his new harness..
> View attachment 3574476
> View attachment 3574477



He looks very unhappy [emoji4]


----------



## luvprada

shopgirl4cc said:


> My shiba inu is sleeping with his favorite toy....( my daughter's animal slipper  )
> View attachment 3576883



So cute!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvprada said:


> So cute!


Thank you so much


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3574336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo


Your pup Leo look so adorable


----------



## coconutsboston

shopgirl4cc said:


> My shiba inu is sleeping with his favorite toy....( my daughter's animal slipper  )
> View attachment 3576883


Awww!


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> One relaxing in his favorite chair, while the other is extremely unhappy about his new harness..
> View attachment 3574476
> View attachment 3574477


I love how emotional Bulldogs faces are!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

coconutsboston said:


> Awww!


----------



## Irishgal

Watching a bird


----------



## BPC

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3613280
> 
> Watching a bird


beautiful pic.


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3613280
> 
> Watching a bird


Very handsome!


----------



## Irishgal

BPC said:


> beautiful pic.



Thank you!


----------



## luvprada




----------



## luvlux64

Celebrating my 11th birthday in Ottawa, Ontario (Canada) 
Watching the Changing of the Guards at the Parliament building [emoji4]


----------



## Ashleym

My fur baby Fergus.


----------



## debssx3

Ashleym said:


> My fur baby Fergus.
> View attachment 3618579
> View attachment 3618583



So cute


----------



## Ashleym

debssx3 said:


> So cute


Thank you


----------



## BPC

Ashleym said:


> My fur baby Fergus.
> View attachment 3618579
> View attachment 3618583


awww.. he's adorabull!


----------



## Butterlite

Our littlest one doesn't like to sit on the cold floor. She always seems to find a creative alternative. My husband loves these dogs so much, he started an IG account just for them... hahaha 

@Pbandjellybelly


----------



## Ashleym

BPC said:


> awww.. he's adorabull!


thank you!!  Your bullies are adorabull too.  Funniest dogs ever!  so much character.


----------



## luvprada

Ashleym said:


> My fur baby Fergus.
> View attachment 3618579
> View attachment 3618583



Great photos!


----------



## luvprada

Munch walking in snow


----------



## PeachUK

My girl Jinx - she will be 15 in June


----------



## BPC

Did someone say "treat'??!!


----------



## luvprada

PeachUK said:


> My girl Jinx - she will be 15 in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619015



She's beautiful!


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> Did someone say "treat'??!!
> View attachment 3619347



Love this!


----------



## PeachUK

Thank you so much, luvprada - she's very photogenic


----------



## debssx3

Piglet was not impressed with his boots [emoji19]


----------



## luvprada

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3619388
> 
> 
> Piglet was not impressed with his boots [emoji19]



He may not be impressed but I'm impressed you got them on him. He's adorable!


----------



## debssx3

luvprada said:


> He may not be impressed but I'm impressed you got them on him. He's adorable!



Thanks!! It lasted all of two minutes!! [emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

debssx3 said:


> Thanks!! It lasted all of two minutes!! [emoji23]


At least long enough to get a picture


----------



## luvprada

surveying his territory


----------



## BPC

*Bulls and Bals*
Window Shopping at Saks while on his walk.


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

PeachUK said:


> Thank you so much, luvprada - she's very photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619383


She has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## coconutsboston

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3619388
> 
> 
> Piglet was not impressed with his boots [emoji19]


LOL I was about to say, I can't believe he will keep his booties on!


----------



## Irishgal

Ignoring me as I call her lol


----------



## meowmix318

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3629727
> 
> 
> Ignoring me as I call her lol


But she is so cute though, so all is forgiven


----------



## Irishgal

meowmix318 said:


> But she is so cute though, so all is forgiven



Yes. You must have also dealt with this in the past lol!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

I love this picture so much. My two babies. [emoji177]


----------



## luvprada

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3629727
> 
> 
> Ignoring me as I call her lol



She's beautiful!


----------



## luvprada

Nanami_S. said:


> View attachment 3629832
> 
> 
> I love this picture so much. My two babies. [emoji177]



This is so adorable!


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Irishgal said:


> Yes. You must have also dealt with this in the past lol!!


Lol of course


----------



## meowmix318

Nanami_S. said:


> View attachment 3629832
> 
> 
> I love this picture so much. My two babies. [emoji177]


I love how they both are on their hind legs


----------



## SimplyB

A little nap in bed...


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun

My Little Boy Bailey.


----------



## Docjeun

Our girl Lisa.....


----------



## luvprada

knocking her bed over


----------



## justthefacts

Ms. Jada Pinky Smith supporting Breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Irishgal

luvprada said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Docjeun

My Bailey and her friend Stella having a nap.....


----------



## Docjeun

Bailey watching Stella snore....Loudly


----------



## DrDior




----------



## Tinn3rz




----------



## DrDior

Trulyadiva said:


> Our girl Lisa.....
> View attachment 3630521



I've seen Lisa/Nuuk's pic on pinterest. You and/or your husband are amazing photographers.


----------



## DrDior

Tinn3rz said:


> View attachment 3634920



OMG. I love scruffy dogs! Yours is soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

DrDior said:


> OMG. I love scruffy dogs! Yours is soooooo cute!!!



Thank you! [emoji4] Parker knows it too. He definitely uses his cuteness to get away with everything.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DrDior said:


> I've seen Lisa/Nuuk's pic on pinterest. You and/or your husband are amazing photographers.



Nuuk's pic was taken in 2011.


----------



## nycmom

DrDior said:


> I've seen Lisa/Nuuk's pic on pinterest. You and/or your husband are amazing photographers.



Maybe it was the microwave?


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3636628


That's Maxie, always waiting for Daddy to come home....


----------



## happibug

So many wonderful pictures! Here's my Boston, Peabody ... looks like he's wondering where his drink is!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Luke (goldendoodle)


----------



## missyb

Buddy and Maggie


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

nycmom said:


> Maybe it was the microwave?


----------



## Docjeun

Treat time with Coco, Pearl and Leo, lol


----------



## Docjeun

Ok, now what.....


----------



## luvprada

Trulyadiva said:


> My Bailey and her friend Stella having a nap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633508
> View attachment 3633509



Love this


----------



## luvprada

Tinn3rz said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] Parker knows it too. He definitely uses his cuteness to get away with everything.



What breed is he. He's adorable!


----------



## Docjeun

luvprada said:


> Love this


Stella has a little "skort" on because sometimes she has accidents. lol


----------



## luvprada

missyb said:


> View attachment 3637075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy and Maggie



Buddies adorable!


----------



## luvprada

Trulyadiva said:


> Ok, now what.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637567



Poor doggie. Is he ok? What breed and his name please. He's so cute!


----------



## Docjeun

Yes he is doing good, he's a Havanese and his name is Bailey.


----------



## Tinn3rz

luvprada said:


> What breed is he. He's adorable!



Thank you! He's a Yorkie-Chihuahua. He's overdue for a haircut but it's been so cold here.


----------



## Docjeun

Alexandrina, parent was Lisa, previously shown, we call her Lexi, she looks crabby but she's a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sweetheart....Hope you enjoy her.....


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## Docjeun

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3637948


OMG, so adorable!


----------



## nashpoo

Trulyadiva said:


> OMG, so adorable!



Awww thank you [emoji4] he's my sweet little man haha


----------



## missyb

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes he is doing good, he's a Havanese and his name is Bailey.



We have a havanese also named Gus along with Buddy. & Maggie .


----------



## Docjeun

missyb said:


> We have a havanese also named Gus along with Buddy. & Maggie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637963
> View attachment 3637968


Do they have a cute personality or what?  My Maxie is a Coton de Tulear which is a rare breed and amazing too, I have his picture on here looking out our front door window.


----------



## missyb

Trulyadiva said:


> Do they have a cute personality or what?  My Maxie is a Coton de Tulear which is a rare breed and amazing too, I have his picture on here looking out our front door window.



Yes actually the Coton and havanese look very much alike. Gus has a great personality. Himself and Buddy (jack-a-bee) are very attached. Maggie our beagle is 11 and blind thinks they're nuts. She lost her sight in nov in a matter of days from sards. Even when she could see she pretty much ingnored them unless they had and still now if they have food.


----------



## Docjeun

Another picture of Lexi....can't help it ladies, I love my animals....hope you don't mind....so


----------



## Docjeun

missyb said:


> Yes actually the Coton and havanese look very much alike. Gus has a great personality. Himself and Buddy (jack-a-bee) are very attached. Maggie our beagle is 11 and blind thinks they're nuts. She lost her sight in nov in a matter of days from sards. Even when she could see she pretty much ingnored them unless they had and still now if they have food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637982


Oh no, I know what you are going thru having so many pets with illnesses and having to let them go.  My Maxie was diagnosed with kidney failure, I found a naturopathic vet, who told me she was over vacinated like most pets are and put him on a raw meat diet, only gave him purified water and he had no problems after that.


----------



## Docjeun

At least if they drink that ttype of water I also found they had no eye stains.


----------



## missyb

Trulyadiva said:


> Oh no, I know what you are going thru having so many pets with illnesses and having to let them go.  My Maxie was diagnosed with kidney failure, I found a naturopathic vet, who told me she was over vacinated like most pets are and put him on a raw meat diet, only gave him purified water and he had no problems after that.



She actually is very healthy. The blindness hasn't stopped her at all. She still tries to steal food from the table all the time. Vet said blindness in dogs is very different than in people. They adapt much quicker and easier.


----------



## Docjeun

I know that wouldn't help with the blindness and so happy she is doing well, but you might want to look into the raw food diets, Maxie was 7 when he was diagnosed and is now 18 and still going strong.  I would make him food at first but it was taxing so found a company that made it and well it was great.  I'm not a cook but did it for him and now for my other animals too.  Btw, I love Begals!


----------



## Docjeun

Here is.....Izzy


----------



## Docjeun

Izzy up close.....


----------



## nuaimi

This are some of my pets, most of them are abandoned pets, unwanted by the owners. Resently i lost  a turtle and my ostrich is in critical condition plus the African grey is in the veterinary, she start to bite her self very badly, plus I suspect that she is diabetic.


----------



## Docjeun

missyb said:


> We have a havanese also named Gus along with Buddy. & Maggie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637963
> View attachment 3637968


Awww, what love bugs!


----------



## Docjeun

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3638023
> View attachment 3638024
> View attachment 3638025
> View attachment 3638026
> View attachment 3638027
> View attachment 3638028
> View attachment 3638029
> View attachment 3638030
> 
> 
> This are some of my pets, most of them are abandoned pets, unwanted by the owners. Resently i lost  a turtle and my ostrich is in critical condition plus the African grey is in the veterinary, she start to bite her self very badly, plus I suspect that she is diabetic.


Oh my goodness, I thought I had alot, thanks to you there are so many taken care of and not abandoned. (sp)


----------



## Docjeun

I had rescued baby rabbits, baby birds, and bats, you name it.  Wish more people would do this.  My heart breaks for them.


----------



## terri w

Tommy and Jerry (sisters)


----------



## meowmix318

Trulyadiva said:


> Ok, now what.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637567


Poor baby


----------



## Docjeun

Daisy (snageltooth), she had cancer and had to have one side of her mouth removed....


----------



## Docjeun

meowmix318 said:


> Poor baby


He'll be ok, don't worry, just a little fixin....lol


----------



## Docjeun

Sorry for the cell phone pics


----------



## meowmix318

Trulyadiva said:


> Daisy (snageltooth), she had cancer and had to have one side of her mouth removed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638075
> View attachment 3638075
> View attachment 3638080
> View attachment 3638083


Poor kitty  still beautiful


----------



## Docjeun

meowmix318 said:


> Poor kitty  still beautiful


She is and the sweetest thing although she is afraid of everyone.  After my Mom passed away, and it was one day later, I found her on my patio, I went out and she jumped into my arms.  I think maybe it was meant to be.  This was right after I had put down because they were both sick my Shadow and my Quirky.  Shadow was my baby and one of the first cat I ever had.


----------



## Docjeun

DrDior said:


> I've seen Lisa/Nuuk's pic on pinterest. You and/or your husband are amazing photographers.


Thank you!


----------



## luvprada

Trulyadiva said:


> Another picture of Lexi....can't help it ladies, I love my animals....hope you don't mind....so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637988



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## luvprada

Your family is wonderful and so are you for rescuing them!


----------



## Docjeun

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3638023
> View attachment 3638024
> View attachment 3638025
> View attachment 3638026
> View attachment 3638027
> View attachment 3638028
> View attachment 3638029
> View attachment 3638030
> 
> 
> This are some of my pets, most of them are abandoned pets, unwanted by the owners. Resently i lost  a turtle and my ostrich is in critical condition plus the African grey is in the veterinary, she start to bite her self very badly, plus I suspect that she is diabetic.


One of my cats were diabetic too, I had to give her insulin shots every day, what does your vet say?


----------



## Docjeun

luvprada said:


> Your family is wonderful and so are you for rescuing them!


I'm not sure if you are talking to me, but thank you if you are.  It's my pleasure to do it.  My heart breaks for them all.


----------



## AussieMell




----------



## Docjeun

AussieMell said:


> View attachment 3638238


what breed are they, not that it matters, they are adorable?


----------



## AussieMell

Trulyadiva said:


> what breed are they, not that it matters, they are adorable?



They are supposed to be pure Maltese, but there not, I don't care, there so cute[emoji7]


----------



## Docjeun

That's what I thought, doesn't matter tho right?  How much do they weigh?  I had one years ago, it was about six pounds.


----------



## AussieMell

Trulyadiva said:


> That's what I thought, doesn't matter tho right?  How much do they weigh?  I had one years ago, it was about six pounds.



The bigger one is 11 years and about 12 pounds, and the little one is 9 years and about 6 pounds. 
They don't shed hair or have that dog smell, there great inside dogs and love cuddles.


----------



## Docjeun

Mine loved cuddles too but was a little high strung.  Are yours related?  They are so sweet.


----------



## AussieMell

Trulyadiva said:


> Mine loved cuddles too but was a little high strung.  Are yours related?  They are so sweet.



No there not related. I wish I didn't get them desexed as I would of loved them to have babies together. Would be so cute.


----------



## luvprada

Trulyadiva said:


> I'm not sure if you are talking to me, but thank you if you are.  It's my pleasure to do it.  My heart breaks for them all.



Yes my post was for you.


----------



## Docjeun

Yes they are for sure.  Would you keep them all if they had babies?


----------



## Docjeun

luvprada said:


> Yes my post was for you.


Well thank you.  I wish I could keep them all.


----------



## AussieMell

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes they are for sure.  Would you keep them all if they had babies?



I wish, [emoji3] but two is enough for me. [emoji190][emoji190]


----------



## Docjeun

I know what you mean but it's hard for me not to keep all of them.  I keep saying I won't but I do.  Thank goodness my husband is tolerant.


----------



## BPC

Brotherly love


----------



## Tinn3rz

Trulyadiva said:


> Izzy up close.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638022



I [emoji7][emoji7] the fringe!!!


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## BPC

Docjeun said:


> View attachment 3645614



awww so sweet


----------



## Mayfly285

PeachUK said:


> My girl Jinx - she will be 15 in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619015



Wow! She looks amazing! [emoji7][emoji252][emoji253]


----------



## snibor

Docjeun said:


> View attachment 3645614



The cutest!!!


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> Brotherly love
> View attachment 3640336



My DH is crazy about bull dogs but the 'inn is full' as he says when I mention another dog. We have 3 so with him saying the inn is full he has to wait on a bull dog. I'll share this photo with him. I love it and so will he!


----------



## luvprada

Docjeun said:


> View attachment 3643700



She looks very regal and beautiful!


----------



## blktauna

Fang McBiterson


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun

Bailey in his car seat


----------



## snow0160




----------



## Docjeun

Happy Easter from Rudy, one of my sisters cats....


----------



## snow0160




----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## Wamgurl

Duke the boxer!


----------



## Docjeun

Easter Sunday walk


----------



## Docjeun

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 3669919


Adorable!


----------



## Docjeun

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3669913


Beautiful!


----------



## meowmix318

Docjeun said:


> Easter Sunday walk
> View attachment 3670069


Love the dog, love the background. Love this photo


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## Mist1971

They bring joy


----------



## BPC

The most stubborn bulldog ever- my Wellie


----------



## BPC

Catching some sun before heading back to the city.. My Blue Boo.


----------



## JCMB

Beautiful pets everyone. 
Don't they just make you smile every day....

Here's my baby, sitting on my friends' lap


----------



## meowmix318

cold outside tonight as my husband and I enjoy our date night with our little girl


----------



## California53

Pics of the girls: Piper, Hound-tri Papillon, Ginger, Sable/White Papillon and Amberbock (Amber), Golden Retriever. Added photo of the wee girls watching for toys from the dryer. They check out every load because all Papillons KNOW that dog toys are born from the dryer.


----------



## luvprada




----------



## meowmix318

Not sure why all my photos are loading sideways


----------



## BPC

When your Bulldog thinks the blue box is for him


----------



## meowmix318

Celebrating her birthday  (this past Monday she turned 6 years old)


----------



## Zoe C

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3703832
> 
> 
> Celebrating her birthday  (this past Monday she turned 6 years old)



Congratulations!!!


----------



## kpalsy

Daisy, at the office...  Being casual Friday, she sported her orange hoodie!!!


----------



## JCMB

BPC said:


> When your Bulldog thinks the blue box is for him
> View attachment 3703829



Love this picture! [emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

Zoe C said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you. My husband cooked some cubed beef that I bought for her at the butcher


----------



## meowmix318

kpalsy said:


> View attachment 3703905
> 
> Daisy, at the office...  Being casual Friday, she sported her orange hoodie!!!


I love it  especially when bringing your dog to work. I sometimes bring my little girl dog to work with me too


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> When your Bulldog thinks the blue box is for him
> View attachment 3703829



It is isn't it? [emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This is my havanese Banditto.
He loves cuddling, eating my massage oil and hiding his food under my maid's pillow


----------



## Zoe C

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you. My husband cooked some cubed beef that I bought for her at the butcher



She's a really lucky and good looking girl!!
Keep on partying everyday


----------



## BPC

JCMB said:


> Love this picture! [emoji7]


Thank you. My favorite part are his little chiclet teeth..lol



luvprada said:


> It is isn't it? [emoji4]


Well, it is now. I gave him the ribbon, and he nibbled on the box. Can't say no to him


----------



## meowmix318

Zoe C said:


> She's a really lucky and good looking girl!!
> Keep on partying everyday


Thank you


----------



## snow0160




----------



## meowmix318

eating part of my husband's dinner last night during our week night date night


----------



## JCMB

My baby is taking a nap[emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3709724
> 
> 
> My baby is taking a nap[emoji7]


So precious


----------



## Florasun

Last fall I brought home two kittens who were both born with only three legs. The little boy, Sammy, had most of the fourth leg, but we eventually had to have it removed. His sister, Trixie, had only a little nub of a leg and a stub of a tail. Here are some photos of them when we first got them home.

Sorry - I can't get the hang of the new system for uploading multiple photos...


----------



## meowmix318

Florasun said:


> View attachment 3711903
> View attachment 3711904
> View attachment 3711905
> View attachment 3711906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last fall I brought home two kittens who were both born with only three legs. The little boy, Sammy, had most of the fourth leg, but we eventually had to have it removed. His sister, Trixie, had only a little nub of a leg and a stub of a tail. Here are some photos of them when we first got them home.
> 
> Sorry - I can't get the hang of the new system for uploading multiple photos...


So adorable  and how wonderful you are to take care of these kittens


----------



## Florasun

meowmix318 said:


> So adorable  and how wonderful you are to take care of these kittens


Thank you! Even though it has been challenging at times they have enriched my life in many unexpected ways.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Our Basha [emoji190][emoji173]️


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

with DD's Twilight Sparkle [emoji4]


----------



## Maxilo

Baby Yuki-san!  My sweet prince[emoji171]


----------



## gudstuffjd

This is Parker (also known as @parkerm0n on IG).


----------



## thepetitequeen

My Pomeranian Callisto! Right now she is 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## meowmix318

gudstuffjd said:


> This is Parker (also known as @parkerm0n on IG).



So regal with his crown on


----------



## Infinity8

My GCC and parakeet


----------



## gudstuffjd

meowmix318 said:


> So regal with his crown on



Thanks, meowmix318!  The photo was taken on Parker's first birthday.  Needless to say, he was not amused by the hat.  =)


----------



## meowmix318

gudstuffjd said:


> Thanks, meowmix318!  The photo was taken on Parker's first birthday.  Needless to say, he was not amused by the hat.  =)


Lol my little girl dog never likes it when I take photos of her with her birthday hat too.


----------



## dbaum

Left to upper right:

My girls: Ava (Pit Bull), Lola (Border Collie Mix), Jersey (Pit Bull) 
All rescues and the loves of my life.


----------



## gudstuffjd

meowmix318 said:


> Lol my little girl dog never likes it when I take photos of her with her birthday hat too.
> 
> View attachment 3719907


SO CUTE!


----------



## shineeday




----------



## meowmix318

dbaum said:


> View attachment 3719935
> 
> 
> Left to upper right:
> 
> My girls: Ava (Pit Bull), Lola (Border Collie Mix), Jersey (Pit Bull)
> All rescues and the loves of my life.


Awww all my dogs have been rescued dogs too


----------



## meowmix318

gudstuffjd said:


> SO CUTE!


Thank you


----------



## gudstuffjd

shineeday said:


> View attachment 3720180


A couple of adorable meatballs!


----------



## Kimag

Hi! This is my Bambi, a long-haired one-eyed British cat.


----------



## meowmix318




----------



## Cookiefiend

Here's my Coco, a long haired German Shepherd Dog. She's apparently very comfortable on the couch...


----------



## *Jenn*

My baby boy Moose's first birthday in April! [emoji322] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Our newest kitten, Whiskey!




We have many more but those are the two newest! [emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

*Jenn* said:


> My baby boy Moose's first birthday in April! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725367
> View attachment 3725368
> 
> 
> Our newest kitten, Whiskey!
> View attachment 3725371
> 
> 
> 
> We have many more but those are the two newest! [emoji23]


Such a good dog to wear his birthday hat. 

Love the name of your kitten.


----------



## meowmix318

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3724108


Sorry every one. Not sure why most of my photos I post of my little girl dog keep going sideways. On my phone they are upright  

Here is another attempt in sharing another photo of my dog (Muffin)


----------



## thundercloud

Here's our beloved mutt - doing anything for a treat as usual. LOL. We love her to pieces! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## bibs76

Wolfgang the odd eyed Devon Rex


----------



## bibs76

Penny the Devon Rex


----------



## bibs76




----------



## Caz71

pluto the whippet


----------



## Cookiefiend

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3727563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pluto the whippet



D'aawwww! Those sweet eyes!


----------



## PursePassionLV

My new sweet baby boy Sir Percival aka Percy next to my purse. Lol.


----------



## Florasun

Infinity8 said:


> My GCC and parakeet


How pretty they are! Glad to see another bird mommy here! Eleven years ago, I became the unexpected owner of two parakeets. They were sweet little things with huge personality, and their tweeting and singing filled the house with life.


----------



## Infinity8

Florasun said:


> How pretty they are! Glad to see another bird mommy here! Eleven years ago, I became the unexpected owner of two parakeets. They were sweet little things with huge personality, and their tweeting and singing filled the house with life.


All my 3 girls are grown ups now. The house seem lonely with 2 of them out of the house. Those birds are like kids ... mess, noise and everything 
Its like having children again.


----------



## Florasun

Infinity8 said:


> All my 3 girls are grown ups now. The house seem lonely with 2 of them out of the house. Those birds are like kids ... mess, noise and everything
> Its like having children again.


Exactly! When they chase each other around chirping as loud as they can its just like watching children playing.


----------



## Florasun

dbaum said:


> View attachment 3719935
> 
> 
> Left to upper right:
> 
> My girls: Ava (Pit Bull), Lola (Border Collie Mix), Jersey (Pit Bull)
> All rescues and the loves of my life.



I really admire you for taking in these rescues. They are so cute!


----------



## Florasun

Kimag said:


> View attachment 3723085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! This is my Bambi, a long-haired one-eyed British cat.


She is beautiful! Was she born like that?


----------



## Cocoabean

Butters and Gracie. Both rescues. Gracie's birthdaversary is Friday, June 16. We adopted her five years ago, she was around one year old. We adopted Butters in 2006. He was about 3 years old. He is now a stately 14, and very much slowing down.


----------



## meowmix318

My dog with us when we were out in Oceanside, checking out the dog friendly Stone Brewery


----------



## BPC

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3739536
> 
> 
> My dog with us when we were out in Oceanside, checking out the dog friendly Stone Brewery



So cute. 
Wish we had lots of dog friendly places.


----------



## BPC

PursePassionLV said:


> My new sweet baby boy Sir Percival aka Percy next to my purse. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727765



A poodle and Birkin- perfect together. 
Great pic.


----------



## BPC

Bulls and Bals ..
One of my bulldogs, Sir Beefy Wellington  (Wellie).


----------



## SumoRules

Vet visit


----------



## meowmix318

BPC said:


> So cute.
> Wish we had lots of dog friendly places.



Aww where do you live? I live in Los Angeles


----------



## meowmix318

SumoRules said:


> View attachment 3741139
> 
> 
> Vet visit



Such a happy dog visiting the vet. I love the benches at your vet. Looks much more inviting than the vet I go to


----------



## SumoRules

I live in Seattle. And thank you for a compliment [emoji4]


----------



## BPC

meowmix318 said:


> Aww where do you live? I live in Los Angeles


I'm in NYC. 
Some places with outdoor seating will allow it, but most don't.


----------



## junime

This first picture - clock wise from the top - Otis (2 pics) Black Miniature horse the size of a large dog,  Willow the Bay Paint, Adeline the Bay Thoroughbred, Romeo the with the blue eyes is a Blue Roan Paint, and finally Magnolia the Chestnut QH.  All but Romeo are our rescue horses.  Magnolia recently surprised us with a Bay baby boy named Ridley (second picture)!  I have a little mixed breed dog named Daisy and also a dwarf lion head rabbit that my youngest daughter left behind when she moved out to go to college.


----------



## meowmix318

BPC said:


> I'm in NYC.
> Some places with outdoor seating will allow it, but most don't.


I was just in New York in March and I did bring my little girl dog. I thought NY was somewhat dog friendly... because of all the parks there ... but overall not as much as back home.


----------



## BPC




----------



## meowmix318




----------



## PursePassionLV

Sitting so nicely on our boat. I am so in love with this little guy.


----------



## Cookiefiend

PursePassionLV said:


> Sitting so nicely on our boat. I am so in love with this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 3750954



Awww - what a cutie! [emoji4] 
My girl says good morning!


----------



## JCMB

Day at the beach with Sunny!


----------



## meowmix318

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751148
> 
> 
> Day at the beach with Sunny!


So cute


----------



## JCMB

meowmix318 said:


> So cute



Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3748924


They are so cute! I love the color of their coat. WOW!


----------



## meowmix318

uhpharm01 said:


> They are so cute! I love the color of their coat. WOW!


Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with our little girl


----------



## uhpharm01

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3748924


...


----------



## uhpharm01

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3751974
> 
> 
> Date night with our little girl


Sooo Cute!!!


----------



## pixiegeldof

Held my little girl for the first time ever yesterday! Only 8 short weeks until I can hold her every minute of the day


----------



## JCMB

pixiegeldof said:


> Held my little girl for the first time ever yesterday! Only 8 short weeks until I can hold her every minute of the day
> 
> View attachment 3752215



She's stunning! [emoji7]
What breed is she?


----------



## pixiegeldof

JCMB said:


> She's stunning! [emoji7]
> What breed is she?


Thank you! She's a maltese! Only 4 weeks old right now


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's wonderful when you can meet and bond with your new puppy from such a young age 
My DH and I met Heidi when she was 4 weeks old.





pixiegeldof said:


> Held my little girl for the first time ever yesterday! Only 8 short weeks until I can hold her every minute of the day
> 
> View attachment 3752215



 So adorable.


----------



## snow0160

Waiting for fireworks!


----------



## Freckles1

Fireworks ready! ( really not so much. We get a little scared)


----------



## pixiegeldof

wee drop o bush said:


> It's wonderful when you can meet and bond with your new puppy from such a young age
> My DH and I met Heidi when she was 4 weeks old.
> View attachment 3752828
> View attachment 3752829
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable.



That pup is darling!! Such a beautiful coat!


----------



## Pessie

I wonder where the cat's got to?


----------



## PursePassionLV

When you and your BFF need a bigger bed to share for nap time.


----------



## snow0160

My big dogs 

View attachment 3764151


My small dogs 

View attachment 3764150

Why won't this work?


----------



## meowmix318

PursePassionLV said:


> When you and your BFF need a bigger bed to share for nap time.
> 
> View attachment 3764111


Lol. But such a sweet capture


----------



## Zoe C

My Zoe sunbathing, her preferred 'current status'


----------



## Kimag

Helo! I'm ceiling cat.


----------



## fatcat2523

Here my family Polo and today our journey has come to the end. Polo was 12 and diagnosed brain cancer. 
[emoji174][emoji174]


----------



## Kimag

fatcat2523 said:


> Here my family Polo and today our journey has come to the end. Polo was 12 and diagnosed brain cancer.
> [emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770684


I think it was 12 wonderful years ... Be brave Polo!


----------



## fatcat2523

Kimag said:


> I think it was 12 wonderful years ... Be brave Polo!


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MKB0925

My senior guy, Andre!


----------



## MKB0925

fatcat2523 said:


> Here my family Polo and today our journey has come to the end. Polo was 12 and diagnosed brain cancer.
> [emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770684



So sorry for your loss, Polo was a beautiful guy!


----------



## fatcat2523

MKB0925 said:


> So sorry for your loss, Polo was a beautiful guy!


Thank you


----------



## sherrylynn

Your Andre and my girl Hope could be twins


----------



## BPC

fatcat2523 said:


> Here my family Polo and today our journey has come to the end. Polo was 12 and diagnosed brain cancer.
> [emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770684


I am so sorry.. such a beautiful boy..


----------



## fatcat2523

BPC said:


> I am so sorry.. such a beautiful boy..


Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl in her new life jacket


----------



## uhpharm01

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3791954
> 
> My little girl in her new life jacket


So Cute! What breed is she?


----------



## Irishgal

Daisy


----------



## meowmix318

uhpharm01 said:


> So Cute! What breed is she?



She is a rescue but think she may be a papillon and terrier


----------



## meowmix318

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3794729
> 
> 
> Daisy



Peek a boo


----------



## uhpharm01

meowmix318 said:


> She is a rescue but think she may be a papillon and terrier


Oh, okay. Thanks.  She's looks very well behaved.


----------



## meowmix318

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks.  She's looks very well behaved.


Thank you, she generally is well behaved but does get a little wild and excited around food and begs my husband and I for a bite. She also goes a little crazy sometimes when she sees another dog if she is on a leash or just in our house (she is just protecting her home)

But she doesn't exhibit that behavior at the dog park.


----------



## snow0160




----------



## meowmix318

Grabbing lunch with our little girl


----------



## meowmix318

Out on date night with my husband and our little girl


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Our Basha will be turning 1 year old tomorrow, Aug 27th (she and DH share the same birthday [emoji1346][emoji512][emoji190])


----------



## MKB0925

LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3806110
> 
> 
> Our Basha will be turning 1 year old tomorrow, Aug 27th (she and DH share the same birthday [emoji1346][emoji512][emoji190])



I love her little Dave! What a sweetheart! [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## MAGJES

fatcat2523 said:


> Here my family Polo and today our journey has come to the end. Polo was 12 and diagnosed brain cancer.
> [emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770684


Beautiful boy. I'm very sorry.


----------



## fatcat2523

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful boy. I'm very sorry.


Thank you


----------



## kjmkollectibles

My cat is named Brady.  He's really a card of.  He fetches, plays dead, high fives and counts to 5.  He's 16, so he loves his naps.  WHEN he is ready to nap, he will make a meow noise which means he wants to be covered under a blanket.  He's quite a character.


----------



## kjmkollectibles

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you


Fat Cat is Bradys nickname,,, LOL


----------



## fatcat2523

kjmkollectibles said:


> Fat Cat is Bradys nickname,,, LOL


Best nickname in the world lol


----------



## kjmkollectibles

[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## meowmix318

kjmkollectibles said:


> My cat is named Brady.  He's really a card of.  He fetches, plays dead, high fives and counts to 5.  He's 16, so he loves his naps.  WHEN he is ready to nap, he will make a meow noise which means he wants to be covered under a blanket.  He's quite a character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806674


Sounds like Brady is my kind of cat


----------



## Richard.s

Meet Luna who is a 6 Month old Whippet


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl was with us when we went kayaking (sorry for the side photos. They never seem to upload the right way)


----------



## foxgal

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3815055
> View attachment 3815056
> View attachment 3815057
> 
> 
> My little girl was with us when we went kayaking (sorry for the side photos. They never seem to upload the right way)



We go kayaking with our little Coco too!


----------



## meowmix318

foxgal said:


> We go kayaking with our little Coco too!
> 
> View attachment 3821276
> View attachment 3821277


I'm really loving seeing the exciting life of Coco


----------



## Emma6




----------



## meowmix318

Breakfast with our little girl this morning


----------



## Cookiefiend

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3823770
> 
> 
> Breakfast with our little girl this morning



Hahaaa - that face! So sweet! [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa - that face! So sweet! [emoji4]



Lol innocent looking but definitely was bad when our food arrived. She begged for food


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with our little girl


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3825176
> 
> 
> Date night with our little girl


what a cutie!!


----------



## meowmix318

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> what a cutie!!


Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

I just love sharing photos of my little girl


----------



## Cookiefiend

Who could blame you? She's adorable!


----------



## meowmix318

Cookiefiend said:


> Who could blame you? She's adorable!



Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Coco hard at work [emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

foxgal said:


> We go kayaking with our little Coco too!
> 
> View attachment 3821276
> View attachment 3821277


WOW...just gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3825176
> 
> 
> Date night with our little girl


I see a Movie Star! Bette Davis eyes?


----------



## skyqueen

Can't help myself...Dirty Harry


----------



## SilverBen

My baby girl gypsy


----------



## meowmix318

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My baby girl gypsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829626


Very tre chic


----------



## steffysstyle

Bella in Milan!


----------



## SilverBen

steffysstyle said:


> Bella in Milan!
> View attachment 3830308



How precious [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My baby girl gypsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829626


I have a boyfriend for Gypsy


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with our little girl
(Not exactly sure what they were looking at)


----------



## BPC

Deleted, post was from 2006.. oops


----------



## meowmix318

More date nights with our girl


----------



## meowmix318

kayaking with our little girl


----------



## debssx3

Piglet


----------



## nddj

My sweet baby girl Ivy❤️


----------



## SilverBen

nddj said:


> View attachment 3840522
> View attachment 3840521
> View attachment 3840514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet baby girl Ivy[emoji173]️



Omg [emoji7][emoji7] how precious


----------



## SilverBen

My sweet girl wearing a diamond tennis collar


----------



## meowmix318

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My sweet girl wearing a diamond tennis collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841847


So regal


----------



## coconutsboston

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My sweet girl wearing a diamond tennis collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841847


Love it! She knows she looks good, too!


----------



## tatertot

My handsome guy


----------



## Love4MK

nddj said:


> View attachment 3840522
> View attachment 3840521
> View attachment 3840514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet baby girl Ivy❤️



What a cutie!  Her coloring is amazing!


----------



## jules 8

Our new baby, Trixie


----------



## meowmix318

Another day of kayaking


----------



## snow0160




----------



## meowmix318

Not sure why some of my photos on TPF are uploaded sideways (and some are not) but this is a photo from another one of our kayak adventures


----------



## jules 8




----------



## meowmix318

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3852772


Cute Sleepy puppy


----------



## skyqueen

My baby is getting BIG!


----------



## skyqueen

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My sweet girl wearing a diamond tennis collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841847


Red carpet material


----------



## skyqueen

My other crew...17, 15 and 13 years old.


----------



## SilverBen

My baby girl and her big brother today


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my precious baby boy who is 12 years old!  Saying "Hello mummy!"  He doesn't like the heat either! His hair is just so long....


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with our little girl dog (eating a little treat)


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3857456
> 
> Date night with our little girl dog (eating a little treat)


God help you if you go on a date without your little girl. I suspect all hell will break loose!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> God help you if you go on a date without your little girl. I suspect all hell will break loose! [emoji3]


Our dates consist of where can we take our little girl dog with us and I don't find anything wrong with that


----------



## Cookiefiend

Our little girl taking up 75% of the couch...  [emoji38]


----------



## meowmix318

Cookiefiend said:


> Our little girl taking up 75% of the couch...  [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857961


You mean it isn't her couch ? Lol


----------



## steffysstyle

meowmix318 said:


> Our dates consist of where can we take our little girl dog with us and I don't find anything wrong with that



We are the same  Bella accompanies us almost everywhere we go (even on vacation) we are very lucky to live in Switzerland dogs are welcome _almost _everywhere. France (especially the South of France), Austria, Germany and some parts of Italy are also very dog-friendly, so we are always travelling with her there


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Me and my honey have had this little guy for almost a month! His name is Henry and he is the sweetest thing!


----------



## luvprada

having a tough day


----------



## meowmix318

getting ready for Halloween (we were at a Petsmart Halloween event this past weekend, thus the bumble bee costume)


----------



## MKB0925

My sweet co-pilot, Andre..


----------



## wee drop o bush

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3859793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a tough day



Aww, sweet baby


----------



## Nerja

Here is our Double Yellow Amazon:  Rodney! He’s a rescue parrot, who was abused by his prior owner.  He’s come a long way since we adopted him last year. We love him!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I use chair & couch covers because his hair just gets into & onto everything! My precious baby boy in his favorite place!  On my lap on my lazy boy chair!  Chilling with mummy watching a movie last night!


----------



## jmaemonte




----------



## meowmix318

Brought my little girl to class yesterday so the students could see her pre Halloween costume (she was a hippo)


----------



## skyqueen

jmaemonte said:


> View attachment 3867393


OMG...the cutest thing I've ever seen! I needed a good laugh. Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry with his new custom harness...I love this store! 
His harness isn't big enough to monogram Dirty Harry, but give him time


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl is a triceratops for Halloween


----------



## meowmix318

A previous date night  (my apologies for the photos uploading sideways. I still have no idea how to fix it


----------



## Roxannek

Little Olive has a hard life . So which toy to choose to play witn?


----------



## Love4MK

This is by definition, a lazy potato.


----------



## pmburk

Here are some of my recent instagram pictures of our 3 girls. Top to bottom: Abigail, Adele & Naomi.


----------



## Roxannek

Ok not my pets, but my donkey friends from down the road. They run to the fence to visit with me everyday.


----------



## Roxannek

I guess yall can tell I live in the boondocks of East Texas! These are NOT pets, but they live here on our place, 100’s of them. Some we are fortunate to get to know a little better than others. We never touch, but they like us and allow us to live in their woods. This is Lilly and her 3 babies.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm just going to take a little nappy on my heated pillow while mom makes dinner.
Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
(I hope mommy takes out my special Hermes bowl today.)


----------



## dooneybaby

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 3876956
> 
> This is by definition, a lazy potato.


OMG, this is hysterical!


----------



## dooneybaby

dooneybaby said:


> I'm just going to take a little nappy on my heated pillow while mom makes dinner.
> Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
> (I hope mommy takes out my special Hermes bowl today.)
> View attachment 3888147





Roxannek said:


> Little Olive has a hard life . So which toy to choose to play witn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873256


That's a face you just want to give a hug and a kiss (and spoil rotten)!


----------



## Love4MK

dooneybaby said:


> OMG, this is hysterical!



Haha!  Last night he was on his side and I was scratching his belly (I swear he's a dog not a bunny) and the more I rubbed his belly the more he kind of flopped over and his little feet were sticking up in total bliss.  This little guy cracks me up!


----------



## meowmix318

Dinner date night at a ramen place this evening. My little girl was hoping that I would give her some


----------



## meowmix318

My order that my little girl really wanted.


----------



## meowmix318

And one more photo of my little girl so forelonged... hoping that someone would give her just a little bite


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My Basha is extra fluffy and smells sooo good after a good bath. Love her new shampoo! [emoji7]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My Basha is extra fluffy and smells sooo good after a good bath. Love her new shampoo! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3891618


SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl in her new holiday sweater. My mom bought this for her during Black Friday. We saw this for $5 as we were walking through a store at the mall, to get to our car.


----------



## InLvoeWithBaga

My little boy, Scout! He’s a pug/basenji mix


----------



## luckybunny

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 3876956
> 
> This is by definition, a lazy potato.


SOOOOO CUUUUUUUUTE


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my beloved 12 year old baby in his favorite place! On my lazy boy chair chilling with his mum! (me! )


----------



## Yuki85

It seems that the new holiday packing fits my cat very well [emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Yuki85 said:


> It seems that the new holiday packing fits my cat very well [emoji75][emoji75]
> 
> View attachment 3905870


what a cute "present'!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Weekend date night with my little girl


----------



## lasttrain

First birthday today!  I have had him for 5 days now!


----------



## skyqueen

My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months 
Here he is with his BFF Annie Oakley, who's a 14 y/o CHUG and very patient!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

lasttrain said:


> First birthday today!  I have had him for 5 days now!
> 
> View attachment 3907832


look at that adorable face!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months
> Here he is with his BFF Annie Oakley, who's a 14 y/o CHUG and very patient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907972
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


he's alot bigger and a cutie!! and he has a snuggle friend....so cute!!


----------



## Roxannek

Fluffy little baby Olive has static electricity


----------



## meowmix318

While sipping our chai lattes, my little girl strikes a pose (everything she does makes me want to turn it into a photo shoot)


----------



## lasttrain

"Hurry up and get ready for bed now pls"


----------



## lasttrain

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3909620
> 
> 
> While sipping our chai lattes, my little girl strikes a pose (everything she does makes me want to turn it into a photo shoot)



How sweet! I love her little jumper!


----------



## meowmix318

lasttrain said:


> How sweet! I love her little jumper!


Thank you, my mom purchased her sweater for an early Xmas gift


----------



## Roxannek

Olive says “I didn’t do it”


----------



## skyqueen

My Dirty Harry is a love bug


----------



## restricter

Bandit, raiding my jewelry box.  Again.


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> Bandit, raiding my jewelry box.  Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918197


A cat with good taste


----------



## SilverBen

Gypsy's first Christmas!


----------



## GGGirl

My rat terrier Lucy and chiweenie, Jack. I love both of them so much!
ATTACH=full]3918323[/ATTACH]


----------



## miss_chiff

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry is a love bug
> View attachment 3918196


Awe...little neck warmer. So sweet to hear them breath and feel their breath when they lay like that. Little snuggle bugs.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> SO CUTE!!!!



Aawww, thank you dear! [emoji4]


----------



## wasca

wow so cuuuutteeeee


----------



## wasca

GGGirl said:


> My rat terrier Lucy and chiweenie, Jack. I love both of them so much!
> ATTACH=full]3918323[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918325


how old are they?


----------



## skyqueen

BFF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was just playing around with one of my dogs today. I found a mystery book at the local library that matched her name and breed on the cover, so I checked it out for a photoshoot with her. This is Truffle, one of my fur babies.


----------



## meowmix318

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was just playing around with one of my dogs today. I found a mystery book at the local library that matched her name and breed on the cover, so I checked it out for a photoshoot with her. This is Truffle, one of my fur babies.[emoji2][emoji813]
> View attachment 3933549


What a beauty. What is her breed ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

meowmix318 said:


> What a beauty. What is her breed ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My Truffle is a long haired "toy" chihuahua. They have gigantic butterfly ears. I think the Truffle on the cover could be a papillon, those two breeds look quite similar to each other. She hates the camera intensely, so I couldn't get her to pose how I wanted


----------



## Keren16

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My Truffle is a long haired "toy" chihuahua. They have gigantic butterfly ears. I think the Truffle on the cover could be a papillon, those two breeds look quite similar to each other. She hates the camera intensely, so I couldn't get her to pose how I wanted



Truffle is beautiful! I would also think she is a Papillon at first look!
My Golden is camera shy too! Some love to pose & do it so well!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Keren16 said:


> Truffle is beautiful! I would also think she is a Papillon at first look!
> My Golden is camera shy too! Some love to pose & do it so well!


most people think papillon, too. she's just the cutest this was when she was 4, it takes YEARS for the ears to get perfect... she's 8 now and her ears are perfectly big and fluffy (with some gray hairs, too!).


----------



## meowmix318

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My Truffle is a long haired "toy" chihuahua. They have gigantic butterfly ears. I think the Truffle on the cover could be a papillon, those two breeds look quite similar to each other. She hates the camera intensely, so I couldn't get her to pose how I wanted


She does look papillion. My husband and I believe our dog is a papillion and terrier mix (she is a rescue)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## meowmix318

Here she is with us at Home Depot 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Love4MK

meowmix318 said:


> Here she is with us at Home Depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933951
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Your pooch goes on the best adventures!  I love it!


----------



## meowmix318

Love4MK said:


> Your pooch goes on the best adventures!  I love it!


Lol Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## meowmix318

Waiting in the car for my husband to return


----------



## miss.winni3

My two rascals!


----------



## nic_blue




----------



## Wamgurl

Duke the Boxer [emoji173]️


----------



## Freckles1

Soaking up the sun


----------



## Cookiefiend

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 3956040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke the Boxer [emoji173]️



Ohmigoodness - that face! [emoji173]️


----------



## frozenqueen

icechampagne said:


> I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago.
> 
> Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures


omg..... he is sooo cute, I love cats, they are so adorable!


----------



## Irishgal

Long weekend but Roxie earned 5 titles in AKC scent detection.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Introducing my new fur baby Sir Romeo. He is an 8 week old Havanese. Had to put down my beloved 12 yr old Havanese last month. Planned on waiting longer to get another but it was just too lonely & quiet. We love him already .


----------



## Wamgurl

Bijouxlady said:


> Introducing my new fur baby Sir Romeo. He is an 8 week old Havanese. Had to put down my beloved 12 yr old Havanese last month. Planned on waiting longer to get another but it was just too lonely & quiet. We love him already .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981450
> View attachment 3981451



So ADORABLE! Made my night! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## meowmix318

In honor of the New Year


----------



## ScottyGal

Out a walk this morning, this was just before the snowy blizzard came back!


----------



## Zoe C

Bijouxlady said:


> Introducing my new fur baby Sir Romeo. He is an 8 week old Havanese. Had to put down my beloved 12 yr old Havanese last month. Planned on waiting longer to get another but it was just too lonely & quiet. We love him already .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981450
> View attachment 3981451



I’m really sorry for your loss. I’ve too helped my chihuahua to pass (in Dec) and it is the greatest pain I’ve ever been.  

I’m glad you have this gorgeous little companion to “unquiet” the place.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pouting, b/c she has to wear a sweater


----------



## JCMB

My [emoji173]️ joining me for coffee


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3983754
> 
> 
> My [emoji173]️ joining me for coffee


awww... so cute!! i put one of mine in the NF too sometimes


----------



## ManilaMama

First time to post here!! Hello, everyone! 

My exotic shorthair was trying to gnaw on the zipper pull of my Givenchy bag. I told him to stop and this is how he looked. So I thought I’d snap a photo for you guys!


----------



## meowmix318

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3983754
> 
> 
> My [emoji173]️ joining me for coffee


How precious. If only my little girl (not that little at 15 lbs) could fit on my purse


----------



## JCMB

meowmix318 said:


> How precious. If only my little girl (not that little at 15 lbs) could fit on my purse



Thank u meowmix. It does come in handy sometimes when i go places that don't really allow dogs. And like you i love taking him almost everywhere[emoji6]


----------



## johncorinna2007




----------



## johncorinna2007

johncorinna2007 said:


> View attachment 3987831
> View attachment 3987832



Lola & KiKi have their own little personalities. They are so precious!!!! When you talk to Lola she turns her head from side to side, so cute.


----------



## Prufrock613

My little lion king


----------



## meowmix318

While on vacation in Miami, having happy hour with our little girl


----------



## Natifim

This is Michael! He is 11 years old, and full of life!!!


----------



## GGGirl

wasca said:


> how old are they?



Jack, the Chiweinie is 9 years old and Lucy is 5 years old. Both of them are full of energy.


----------



## ceriseluster

Saphira, Katie and Princess


----------



## Roxannek

Me and my angel baby Olive, the long haired dachshund, enjoying Spring in East Texas.


----------



## Irishgal

When you hear the dinner bell


----------



## stylesupplier

Soooooo cute kitty, like you!!


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl photo bombed my food photo


----------



## meowmix318

And another photo


----------



## skyqueen

Pete...bigger and better


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry is almost a year old...time flies!


----------



## Roxannek

I am in Texas, so we DO love our livestock. This is 317, Pansy, a giant puppy. She is an 18 month old Brahman Heifer.


----------



## robbins65

My baby Harley and my "granddog" Kevin (named after Kevin from Shameless )


----------



## SilverBen

Just got this new baby


----------



## Roxannek

robbins65 said:


> My baby Harley and my "granddog" Kevin (named after Kevin from Shameless )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036294
> View attachment 4036298


Your grand dog favors my Olive! Is he a long haired dachshund?


----------



## Roxannek

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just got this new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036452


What a little lovey baby! So little and sweet!


----------



## robbins65

Roxannek said:


> Your grand dog favors my Olive! Is he a long haired dachshund?


We think so.  My son saved him when someone threw him out of a car     Vet says he's dachsund and something else.   He is the sweetest thing


----------



## JVSXOXO

This is my heartbeat. We adopted her from a lovely local organization that brought her (and many other dogs) up north from Alabama. We brought her home last July and she has really enriched our lives. She's a real love bug.


----------



## Roxannek

robbins65 said:


> We think so.  My son saved him when someone threw him out of a car     Vet says he's dachsund and something else.   He is the sweetest thing



What the heck are people thinking? Your son is so kind for saving this handsome, sweet little guy! Here is Olive, see how they favor so much?


----------



## Wamgurl

My sweet pup ‘Duke’


----------



## tweeety

My sweet girl Rosie [emoji257]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Can I post here a pic of the Lab that I wanted to have but can't? My dad doesn't want another dog (we already have 3). It breaks my [emoji173] to know that I cannot have him [emoji22]. In my heart, he is mine. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins65

Roxannek said:


> What the heck are people thinking? Your son is so kind for saving this handsome, sweet little guy! Here is Olive, see how they favor so much?
> View attachment 4043048


They have such a special bond.  He knows my son saved him.  He worships the ground my son walks on.


----------



## robbins65

Roxannek said:


> What the heck are people thinking? Your son is so kind for saving this handsome, sweet little guy! Here is Olive, see how they favor so much?
> View attachment 4043048


She is so cute


----------



## robbins65

Roxannek said:


> What the heck are people thinking? Your son is so kind for saving this handsome, sweet little guy! Here is Olive, see how they favor so much?
> View attachment 4043048



Here is a picture a week after my son found him.  Look at the love in his face [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie and Daisy


----------



## TiteCath

I LOVE LOVE LOVE him!


----------



## kpalsy

We have the same hair color.  Maybe I should be concerned.  Lol.


----------



## Juvelen

My dog Lillie (3) and my cat Lillepus (7)


----------



## Roxannek

robbins65 said:


> Here is a picture a week after my son found him.  Look at the love in his face [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045406
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Awwww! Sweet baby!


----------



## Roxannek

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4045547
> 
> 
> Roxie and Daisy


Oh I LOVE IT! Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Irishgal

Roxannek said:


> Oh I LOVE IT! Cute, cute, cute!



Aw [emoji120] thank you.


----------



## meowmix318

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4045547
> 
> 
> Roxie and Daisy


I just love this pgoto 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxannek

Irishgal said:


> Aw [emoji120] thank you.


BTW....Maybe a little off topic, but look at the beautiful book I got today.  I can’t wait to read it to my grand daughters!


----------



## Irishgal

Roxannek said:


> BTW....Maybe a little off topic, but look at the beautiful book I got today.  I can’t wait to read it to my grand daughters!
> 
> View attachment 4048368



Aww that’s so awesome! I hope they love the book!


----------



## Roxannek

Happy 2nd Birthday to my princess, Olive! She really wants to chew that hat off her head


----------



## livethelake

Roxannek said:


> BTW....Maybe a little off topic, but look at the beautiful book I got today.  I can’t wait to read it to my grand daughters!
> 
> View attachment 4048368


Amazing book (and on sale at amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/Roxie-Doxie-...ywords=roxie+the+doxie+finds+her+forever+home )


----------



## Yuki85

Sleepying next to me


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4045547
> 
> 
> Roxie and Daisy


this is just too cute


----------



## Rouge H

My newest babies.. Winston and Bentley


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4057331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest babies.. Winston and Bentley


Adorable!


----------



## Roxannek

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4057331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest babies.. Winston and Bentley


 Oh I love them, so sweet!


----------



## Roxannek

Olive and Doodie trying out Doodie’s new orthopedic dog bed. He’s my sweet 13 year old dachshund.


----------



## meepabeep

Victoria (the tuxedo) and Lily.


----------



## missyb

Buddy (jack Russell/beagle) and Gussy (havanese) not happy with me getting a shower today !


----------



## hers4eva

Roxannek said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday to my princess, Olive! She really wants to chew that hat off her head
> View attachment 4048884



You are so beautiful sweetie 

Happy Second Birthday to you — love your birthday hat


----------



## Roxannek

missyb said:


> View attachment 4057743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy (jack Russell/beagle) and Gussy (havanese) not happy with me getting a shower today !


Oh no...the torture! Haha! So cute.


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> You are so beautiful sweetie
> 
> Happy Second Birthday to you — love your birthday hat


So nice of you! Olive says hi to your handsome little man with the beautiful red LV bow.


----------



## meowmix318

Celebrating my girl dog's 7th birthday today


----------



## jklover




----------



## skyqueen

Pete the Peacock meets The Pig


----------



## meowmix318

Having some ice cream with my husband and I


----------



## Incalifornia7

I like your baby. Here are mine.


----------



## Roxannek

Brownie, 18 month old Brahman heifer and me selfie. She is giving me a cowlick.


----------



## skyqueen

Baby Albino peacocks


----------



## Roxannek

skyqueen said:


> Baby Albino peacocks
> View attachment 4093230


So beautiful, the peacocks and the countryside where they are!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> Baby Albino peacocks
> View attachment 4093230


I have never seen albino peackocks!  They must be rare? Do they need special care?


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> So beautiful, the peacocks and the countryside where they are!


I live on Cape Cod...not too exotic


----------



## skyqueen

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have never seen albino peackocks!  They must be rare? Do they need special care?


I don't know how rare they are...most people like the flashy colored ones like my Pete.


----------



## skyqueen

My Dirty Harry is almost a year old


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> I don't know how rare they are...most people like the flashy colored ones like my Pete.
> View attachment 4094577


He's gorgeous!!


----------



## meowmix318

Our little girl posing for a photo in one of these Lime Bikes I keep seeing


----------



## Shan9jtsy

My baby in royal fashion.


----------



## ultravisitor

My girl.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ultravisitor said:


> My girl.
> View attachment 4104349


Look at the face! What a cutie!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Maxie, my dear friend's Samoyed [emoji813]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

ultravisitor said:


> My girl.
> View attachment 4104349



My heart! What a cutie!


----------



## meowmix318

My beloved little girl


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie was not in the mood for a photo after a long day at an AKC scent trial, but she won two titles and placements in some of the search elements. [emoji177]


----------



## Wamgurl

ultravisitor said:


> My girl.
> View attachment 4104349



What a sweet baby!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4113181
> 
> 
> Roxie was not in the mood for a photo after a long day at an AKC scent trial, but she won two titles and placements in some of the search elements. [emoji177]


Congratulations Roxie!!


----------



## Irishgal

CanuckBagLover said:


> Congratulations Roxie!!



Aww thanks [emoji177]


----------



## Roxannek

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4113181
> 
> 
> Roxie was not in the mood for a photo after a long day at an AKC scent trial, but she won two titles and placements in some of the search elements. [emoji177]


Good girl Roxie!


----------



## restricter

From sad senior shelter cat to spoiled senior Mew Crew member.  Carl (age 15) is living his best life.


----------



## Shine_bright

restricter said:


> From sad senior shelter cat to spoiled senior Mew Crew member.  Carl (age 15) is living his best life.
> 
> View attachment 4114687
> View attachment 4114688



Awww! Carl is just too cute! Thankfully, you rescued him! [emoji813]️


----------



## Irishgal

Roxannek said:


> Good girl Roxie!



Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shine_bright said:


> Awww! Carl is just too cute! Thankfully, you rescued him! [emoji813]️



Aww!!! Love Carl!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Can’t remember if I’ve posted our Charlie. An older photo, but my favorite because it shows his personality. He is absolutely my sweetie.


----------



## skyqueen

ultravisitor said:


> My girl.
> View attachment 4104349


OMG...I love Pugs! How old?


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> From sad senior shelter cat to spoiled senior Mew Crew member.  Carl (age 15) is living his best life.
> 
> View attachment 4114687
> View attachment 4114688


Now this made my day!


----------



## ultravisitor

skyqueen said:


> OMG...I love Pugs! How old?


She was 6 or 7 in that pic, I believe.


----------



## skyqueen

BBC said:


> Can’t remember if I’ve posted our Charlie. An older photo, but my favorite because it shows his personality. He is absolutely my sweetie.
> 
> View attachment 4114898


I don't know what it is but Charlie reminds me of a detective


----------



## CanuckBagLover

restricter said:


> From sad senior shelter cat to spoiled senior Mew Crew member.  Carl (age 15) is living his best life.
> 
> View attachment 4114687
> View attachment 4114688


Aww.... So sweet.  What a happy cat!  And happy ending!


----------



## Notorious Pink

skyqueen said:


> I don't know what it is but Charlie reminds me of a detective



Well, in this picture he kinda looks like Scooby Doo? [emoji16] Charlie is definitely “all there”. If anyone could make me believe in reincarnation, it’s him, because there is so definitely a person in there who is completely able to communicate with us and understands us.


----------



## skyqueen

BBC said:


> Well, in this picture he kinda looks like Scooby Doo? [emoji16] Charlie is definitely “all there”. If anyone could make me believe in reincarnation, it’s him, because there is so definitely a person in there who is completely able to communicate with us and understands us.


That's it...Scooby Doo! A movie star, indeed!


----------



## meowmix318

Her new dapper outfit for the summer 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meowmix318 said:


> Her new dapper outfit for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116584
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Adorable


----------



## BelaS

My baby Hershe!


----------



## meowmix318

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adorable


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BelaS said:


> My baby Hershe!
> View attachment 4116604


I'm just overdosing on cuteness!


----------



## Caz71

Pluto the whippet and my 10yo son
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Caz71 said:


> Pluto the whippet and my 10yo son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117042
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sweet


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## CanuckBagLover

Introducing Brielle.  She's about 2 years old and I just adopted her from the humane society. She's a real cutie and a sweety.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Our preggy Basha, asking for banana from mommy.


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl just loves ice cream, which is perfect for this heat wave


----------



## jehaga

She’s all fluff.


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry


----------



## BelaS

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm just overdosing on cuteness!



Awwww...thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl when we visited Washington DC last week


----------



## sherrylynn

meowmix318 said:


> My little girl when we visited Washington DC last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141381


She looks so happy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I went upstairs and found Heidi laying on our bed, she’s three years old now and has finally started jumping up onto it herself   


It’s been hot and sunny recently, Heidi has found a nice patch of shade to lay in


----------



## Nancy Ma

Stalking me for a walk.


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4141841
> 
> I went upstairs and found Heidi laying on our bed, she’s three years old now and has finally started jumping up onto it herself
> View attachment 4141844
> 
> It’s been hot and sunny recently, Heidi has found a nice patch of shade to lay in


OMG, Wee...I remember when you got Heidi! 3 years? How time flies


----------



## wee drop o bush

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Wee...I remember when you got Heidi! 3 years? How time flies



Thanks, she’s still so naughty!  
An hour ago I found this mess that she made of a loo roll.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, she’s still so naughty!
> An hour ago I found this mess that she made of a loo roll.
> View attachment 4142021


Bad girl!  LOL


----------



## Bluepup18

Pat our 7month old pup


----------



## Erum7860

Dobby The House Cat


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4142667
> View attachment 4142671
> 
> 
> Pat our 7month old pup


Adorable! - what kind of dog is she?


----------



## Bluepup18

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adorable! - what kind of dog is she?



He, is a blue chihuahua.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, she’s still so naughty!
> An hour ago I found this mess that she made of a loo roll.
> View attachment 4142021



OMG too funny lol 
Reminds me of my dog Sheba (Siberian Husky).
Well I bought this chew proof bed which was guaranteed for a year. Well this is what she did 5 months after having it.





This is Sheba. She is 9 months old


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG too funny lol
> Reminds me of my dog Sheba (Siberian Husky).
> Well I bought this chew proof bed which was guaranteed for a year. Well this is what she did 5 months after having it.
> View attachment 4149512
> 
> View attachment 4149513
> 
> 
> This is Sheba. She is 9 months old
> View attachment 4149520



Too funny! Sheba looks unrepentant. I hope you sent photos to the manufucterer!  
p.s. She's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CanuckBagLover said:


> Too funny! Sheba looks unrepentant. I hope you sent photos to the manufucterer!
> p.s. She's a gorgeous dog.



Thanks. 
Sheba needs to keep herself occupied. You wouldn't believe how many toys etc she went through and she’s constantly chewing on bones. And believe it or not she runs around with a football lol. Posted the picture somewhere here.

Yeah the only reason why I bought that bed was because it said chew proof lol. She had already gone through two $30 beds so I took the plunge and went for the $70 one lol. 

After the disaster with the bed, I emailed the company and sent a photo of the bed along with my receipt. They replaced it immediately and I received it the very next day!  (I ordered it though chewy.com.)


Oh I also have sliding doors going outside and when she’s outside and wants to come in, she jumps up until it opens. One day she was outside and the next thing you know she’s inside.  I have yet to catch her in the act lol.


----------



## Roxannek

Olive, mad at me for 1. taking her to groomer this morning to get 3” of belly hair cut off
                                  2. Making her stand on kitchen island for a picture of it.


----------



## scarletstarlet

Charlie, my lovely 13 year old boy!


----------



## myluvofbags

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry [emoji813]
> View attachment 4137483


This face...too adorable


----------



## Roxannek

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG too funny lol
> Reminds me of my dog Sheba (Siberian Husky).
> Well I bought this chew proof bed which was guaranteed for a year. Well this is what she did 5 months after having it.
> View attachment 4149512
> 
> View attachment 4149513
> 
> 
> This is Sheba. She is 9 months old
> View attachment 4149520


OH NO! Hahaha! She said it exploded all by itself!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Roxannek said:


> OH NO! Hahaha! She said it exploded all by itself!



Too funny!  Love it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s TigerLily.  She’s my tabby rescue cat. I’ve had her for 7 years now.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s TigerLily.  She’s my tabby rescue cat. I’ve had her for 7 years now.
> 
> View attachment 4151221



She's adorable!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s TigerLily.  She’s my tabby rescue cat. I’ve had her for 7 years now.
> 
> View attachment 4151221


ps. Does Tiger Lilly and Sheba get along?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CanuckBagLover said:


> ps. Does Tiger Lilly and Sheba get along?




Sheba wants to play with her but she’s not happy about it. All she does is hiss and goes to reach for Sheba as if she is going to scratch her,  but she doesn’t.

They run all around the house, until I have to stop it!  It’s so funny because TigerLily runs after Sheba. But when Sheba gets the upper hand she chases TigerLily upstairs.
We've had Sheba for 9 months now but TigerLily just doesnt want to be friends.

When I see TigerLily hiding under the table I would say Sheba, TigerLily is here and she knows, she gets excited and wants to play with her.

I have so many funny videos where TigerLily is chasing Sheba lol. 

Maybe one day when Sheba doesn’t want to chase after her, they’ll become friends.

(I actually had to put kiddy gates around because Sheba gets so obnoxious lol)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CanuckBagLover said:


> She's adorable!


Thank you. It’s a sad story how I got her. These tenants of mine, who were being evicted, left her behind for a week without food and water.  I brought her home with me. I put her on the back seat of my car, without a cat carrier and she just stayed there for the 15 minute ride lol. At first she was frightened and hid all the time. Now she’s the most loving cat.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sheba wants to play with her but she’s not happy about it. All she does is hiss and goes to reach for Sheba as if she is going to scratch her,  but she doesn’t.
> 
> They run all around the house, until I have to stop it!  It’s so funny because TigerLily runs after Sheba. But when Sheba gets the upper hand she chases TigerLily upstairs.
> We've had Sheba for 9 months now but TigerLily just doesnt want to be friends.
> 
> When I see TigerLily hiding under the table I would say Sheba, TigerLily is here and she knows, she gets excited and wants to play with her.
> 
> I have so many funny videos where TigerLily is chasing Sheba lol.
> 
> Maybe one day when Sheba doesn’t want to chase after her, they’ll become friends.
> 
> (I actually had to put kiddy gates around because Sheba gets so obnoxious lol)


 
That's funny - I'm imagining Tiger Lilly chasing Sheba. As long as Sheba doesn't mistake Tiger Lilly for the football! I'm sure in time they will be friends.   In the meantime, good luck!  
ps. I'm surprised Sheba didn't try to blame the shredding of the bed on the cat!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I tried doing a still shot of one of the videos I have of Sheba & TigerLily.

TigerLily is  chasing Sheba lol.


TigerLily is showing no mercy lol.

Here’s another still photo of TigerLily going after Sheba





TigerLily just doesn’t want to be friends. I guess she lived with us for so many years and now we have a rambunctious dog lol.


----------



## SilverBen

My sweet boy


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl with us during our kayak outing this past weekend


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Have these ducks become my newest pets lol. 

This is the first time I saw these ducks.




This is the second visit. Got Sheba’s curiosity.




The same ducks have visited me twice in one month lol.

Probably more!  I’m not around all the time to capture a picture.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

My baby, “Noodles”


----------



## Lady Zhuge




----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lady Zhuge said:


> View attachment 4164373
> View attachment 4164374


What a cute little face!


----------



## BelaS

My Baby!!!! Love her soooooo much!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BelaS said:


> My Baby!!!! Love her soooooo much!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4166159


Another cutie!


----------



## BelaS

Lady Zhuge said:


> View attachment 4164373
> View attachment 4164374



I wanna touch that cute nose!!!!!


----------



## Roxannek

Tiny Olive is in awe watching our beautiful East Texas Sunset last night.


----------



## morinakol




----------



## CanuckBagLover

morinakol said:


> View attachment 4185179
> View attachment 4185180


Nothing like a good chin scratch!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## skyqueen

My old girls, 19 and 18 years old, in their new bed


----------



## Roxannek

skyqueen said:


> My old girls, 19 and 18 years old, in their new bed
> View attachment 4200275


Oh I love this! Happy girls!


----------



## Roxannek

In a very sniffley mood today. Seeing all the sweet pics of pets make me happy. We just got the news from vet today that Doodie,13 will not be with us very much longer. Trying to enjoy every second of his last days. 

Doodie at 6 weeks old


And today our sweet little man


----------



## Aerdem

Roxannek said:


> In a very sniffley mood today. Seeing all the sweet pics of pets make me happy. We just got the news from vet today that Doodie,13 will not be with us very much longer. Trying to enjoy every second of his last days.
> 
> Doodie at 6 weeks old
> View attachment 4202528
> 
> And today our sweet little man
> View attachment 4202523


What a sweetheart. I’m sure you’ve given Doodie a beautiful and happy life, that’s all they could ever ask for. Hugs.


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> In a very sniffley mood today. Seeing all the sweet pics of pets make me happy. We just got the news from vet today that Doodie,13 will not be with us very much longer. Trying to enjoy every second of his last days.
> 
> Doodie at 6 weeks old
> View attachment 4202528
> 
> And today our sweet little man
> View attachment 4202523


Oh Roxanne...I'm so sorry, he looks like a sweetheart


----------



## meowmix318

Happy moon festival to everyone


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> Happy moon festival to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202767


Awesome pic, Meow...should be in a magazine!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Awesome pic, Meow...should be in a magazine!


Lol thank you. Would have been better if my little smiled. But she isn't a smiley dog


----------



## Roxannek

Aerdem said:


> What a sweetheart. I’m sure you’ve given Doodie a beautiful and happy life, that’s all they could ever ask for. Hugs.





skyqueen said:


> Oh Roxanne...I'm so sorry, he looks like a sweetheart



Yall are so sweet He is very sweet and a turd all in one. We will miss him. He is still with us but only for a couple more days.


----------



## BPC

Roxannek said:


> In a very sniffley mood today. Seeing all the sweet pics of pets make me happy. We just got the news from vet today that Doodie,13 will not be with us very much longer. Trying to enjoy every second of his last days.
> 
> Doodie at 6 weeks old
> View attachment 4202528
> 
> And today our sweet little man
> View attachment 4202523



What a beautiful boy  

I'm so very sorry though.. can't imagine..


----------



## Roxannek

BPC said:


> What a beautiful boy
> 
> I'm so very sorry though.. can't imagine..


Oh thank you  He has been a pampered little baby all of his life.


----------



## Sugartats

My pooch as a pup and grown up.


----------



## Mumotons

This is our little Monty , he’s 13 months and has a big personality for a little dog


----------



## skyqueen

My baby, Dirty Harry, in the mix!
He's a devil but my girls put up with him.............


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My cat sprawled out on my bed.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## meowmix318

Happy national handbag day [emoji1]


----------



## missyb

Gussy and Buddy on the look out for the delivery guy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

missyb said:


> View attachment 4218733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gussy and Buddy on the look out for the delivery guy.


Too cute!!


----------



## SilverBen

My sweet King Louis


----------



## Irishgal

A wonderful fun and successful weekend doing AKC scent work with a little Hermès tossed in.


----------



## Irishgal

Roxannek said:


> In a very sniffley mood today. Seeing all the sweet pics of pets make me happy. We just got the news from vet today that Doodie,13 will not be with us very much longer. Trying to enjoy every second of his last days.
> 
> Doodie at 6 weeks old
> View attachment 4202528
> 
> And today our sweet little man
> View attachment 4202523



Oh no. They just don’t live long enough.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Here’s silly kitty:







Nearly 2 months post surgery!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Roxannek said:


> In a very sniffley mood today. Seeing all the sweet pics of pets make me happy. We just got the news from vet today that Doodie,13 will not be with us very much longer. Trying to enjoy every second of his last days.
> 
> Doodie at 6 weeks old
> View attachment 4202528
> 
> And today our sweet little man
> View attachment 4202523



My heart goes out to you!


----------



## meowmix318

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here’s silly kitty:
> 
> View attachment 4232176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232182
> 
> 
> Nearly 2 months post surgery!


Looks like kitty has good taste


----------



## Wamgurl

My little man...


----------



## Roxannek

SUPER WEINEE! Olive on top of a giant round hay bale. She has her own blog now! OlivesLife.com


----------



## sherrylynn

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 4232404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little man...


Beautiful boxer!


----------



## Roxannek

I know I post so many pictures of Olive, but this little 10 lbs of fluff has made us smile every single day of her 2 years  She has helped me and the hubby through a couple of really sad times losing Russell then DoodieI love her


----------



## Erum7860

My little love muffin who actually is the world’s biggest jerk but he’s my jerk lol

Dobby The House Cat [emoji76]


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## Keren16

.


----------



## Roxannek

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4239702


What a cutie!


----------



## Bluepup18

Roxannek said:


> What a cutie!



His first Halloween this year.


----------



## Roxannek

Olive has a big announcement! Tomorrow her new baby sister and our brand new baby weiner dog will come to live with us.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Roxannek said:


> Olive has a big announcement! Tomorrow her new baby sister and our brand new baby weiner dog will come to live with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250976


Congrats!  Another cutie joins the family!


----------



## debsmith

Our 14 week old English Cream Retriever pup Guinness with my son.  He's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4239702



Look at that face, such a cutie pie!


----------



## myluvofbags

Roxannek said:


> Olive has a big announcement! Tomorrow her new baby sister and our brand new baby weiner dog will come to live with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250976



Aww congratulations and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Roxannek

New baby mini piebald doxie, Fig. Don’t let this picture fool you. She is a little monster.  Hehehe!


----------



## myluvofbags

Roxannek said:


> New baby mini piebald doxie, Fig. Don’t let this picture fool you. She is a little monster.  Hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252108



She is adorable


----------



## myluvofbags

One of my babies. Always cracks me up when she wakes up and catches me taking pics of her.


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## myluvofbags

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4252727
> View attachment 4252728
> View attachment 4252729
> View attachment 4252730



Such a cute face


----------



## myluvofbags

Wearing her Christmas elf shirt


----------



## sherrylynn

Roxannek said:


> New baby mini piebald doxie, Fig. Don’t let this picture fool you. She is a little monster.  Hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252108


OMG!! So cute! Must rub that puppy belly!!!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

My two babies! Both chi of course


----------



## Roxannek

My baby girls Fig and Olive loving playing in all these East Texas leaves


----------



## momsidoo

Sweet dreams are made of this


----------



## Freckles1

Harry


----------



## sherrylynn

Roxannek said:


> My baby girls Fig and Olive loving playing in all these East Texas leaves [emoji813]
> View attachment 4262991


Glad to see that Fig and Olive are getting along!


----------



## Roxannek

sherrylynn said:


> Glad to see that Fig and Olive are getting along!


Oh thank you, yes they are inseparable Fig has helped mine and my husband and Olive’s heart heal a little after Doodie’s passing.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

My kitty sisters! Big Girl and Baby


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I love you sooo much!!!


----------



## Roxannek

I wanted to tell my purse forum friends Merry Christmas and Happy New Year now since we will be traveling during the holidays. So...HAPPY HOLIDAYS FRIENDS! Thank you for making me smile during fun and sad times during 2018!                 
 
Love, Me and Fig


And Love, Olive


And Love forever in my heart, my little man Doodie. RIP baby boy, June 2005-September 2018


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Roxannek said:


> I wanted to tell my purse forum friends Merry Christmas and Happy New Year now since we will be traveling during the holidays. So...HAPPY HOLIDAYS FRIENDS! Thank you for making me smile during fun and sad times during 2018!
> 
> Love, Me and Fig
> View attachment 4281470
> 
> And Love, Olive
> View attachment 4281476
> 
> And Love forever in my heart, my little man Doodie. RIP baby boy, June 2005-September 2018
> View attachment 4281488


Happy holidays from Ohio! 
Love, "Big Girl" & "Baby"


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sheba coming back from the groomers all pretty and clean 2 days ago. They always put a bandanna on her afterwards; however it gets ripped off by her within an hour or two. 




It had rained a lot last night and this morning,  but Sheba wanted to go out. She was out no more than 15 minutes when she came back like this. 



Tracked mud all inside. I put an old towel on the ottoman to try and get some of the dirt off her.




Dirty dog!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sheba coming back from the groomers all pretty and clean 2 days ago. They always put a bandanna on her afterwards; however it gets ripped off by her within an hour or two.
> 
> View attachment 4285416
> 
> 
> It had rained a lot last night and this morning,  but Sheba wanted to go out. She was out no more than 15 minutes when she came back like this.
> 
> View attachment 4285418
> 
> Tracked mud all inside. I put an old towel on the ottoman to try and get some of the dirt off her.
> 
> View attachment 4285419
> 
> 
> Dirty dog!


Lol! The things we do for our pets


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Of course DH let her out again and this is how she cane back.


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## sherrylynn

Wamgurl said:


>


So cute! Boxers are my favorite breed.


----------



## randr21

Dreaming of Santa paws? [emoji16]


----------



## Yuki85

I don’t know how can he fall asleep like that [emoji15]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> I don’t know how can he fall asleep like that [emoji15]


He is just adorable!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

randr21 said:


> Dreaming of Santa paws? [emoji16]
> View attachment 4289289


So sweet!


----------



## Roxannek

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sheba coming back from the groomers all pretty and clean 2 days ago. They always put a bandanna on her afterwards; however it gets ripped off by her within an hour or two.
> 
> View attachment 4285416
> 
> 
> It had rained a lot last night and this morning,  but Sheba wanted to go out. She was out no more than 15 minutes when she came back like this.
> 
> View attachment 4285418
> 
> Tracked mud all inside. I put an old towel on the ottoman to try and get some of the dirt off her.
> 
> View attachment 4285419
> 
> 
> Dirty dog!


Haha! Crazy dogs!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## Yuki85




----------



## CanuckBagLover

So nice to see them getting along!


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> So nice to see them getting along!


 I think Yuki (old one) is a bit glumpy or mad, because Rambo (young one) is following him everywhere and sometimes I can feel what Yuki trys telling me like: "I had a really peaceful life that I enjoyed very much, but now... WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME "


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> I think Yuki (old one) is a bit glumpy or mad, because Rambo (young one) is following him everywhere and sometimes I can feel what Yuki trys telling me like: "I had a really peaceful life that I enjoyed very much, but now... WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME "


That's funny.  Maybe things will get better when Rambo gets a little older and calms down a bit.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Olive, 6 year old soft coated wheaten terrier


----------



## Roxannek

Fig and Olive checking on the cows, from atop a giant hay bale.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Roxannek said:


> Fig and Olive checking on the cows, from atop a giant hay bale.
> View attachment 4323741


So cute, I have a dog named Olive also


----------



## Roxannek

MyMelodyLV said:


> So cute, I have a dog named Olive also


Oh cute! Now you need a Fig!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Roxannek said:


> Oh cute! Now you need a Fig!


They’re so cute, they look like good buddies


----------



## Styleanyone

My 25 years old boy “maomao” is getting ready to sleep


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My little Tiger Lily


----------



## Styleanyone

My 10 year old boy “yangyang”


----------



## MainlyBailey

Adidog! Our newest family member Bailey joined us shortly after our maltese crossed the rainbow bridge. Love him to pieces!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mzhurshie said:


> Adidog! Our newest family member Bailey joined us shortly after our maltese crossed the rainbow bridge. Love him to pieces!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325482



Omg. He is the cutest little thing.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Styleanyone said:


> View attachment 4325386
> View attachment 4325387
> View attachment 4325388
> View attachment 4325389
> 
> 
> My 25 years old boy “maomao” is getting ready to sleep


25 years! Wow!  He and is sibling are gorgeous.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. He is the cutest little thing. [emoji813]


Thank you!! He knows it too well


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Roxannek said:


> Fig and Olive checking on the cows, from atop a giant hay bale.
> View attachment 4323741


These two really know how to strike a pose!


----------



## Roxannek

CanuckBagLover said:


> These two really know how to strike a pose!


Haha! You should see the 15 pictures before this one.  Like a weiner circus. All the time....


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Olive loves snow, but she gets all these ‘snowballs’ on her fur when she plays in it.  We have to wait until she ‘melts off.’
Ahhh winter..good times!


----------



## JillyJiggs

This is my Bombay, BaoBei


----------



## MyMelodyLV

JillyJiggs said:


> This is my Bombay, BaoBei


Beautiful, we used to have a black cat too.


----------



## frenchyo8

My spoiled brat CJ


----------



## deb68nc

My 2 year old long haired dachshund Jax..


----------



## Roxannek

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4330436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 year old long haired dachshund Jax..


He is gorgeous!


----------



## sand

This is Odie; we adopted him a couple of months ago from an English Springer Spaniel rescue group.


----------



## Yuki85

Styleanyone said:


> View attachment 4325386
> View attachment 4325387
> View attachment 4325388
> View attachment 4325389
> 
> 
> My 25 years old boy “maomao” is getting ready to sleep


 wooww 25 years!!! thats amazing. he is soo cute.


----------



## Flowerlily

They are all so cute, thanks for posting guys!


----------



## sherrylynn

sand said:


> This is Odie; we adopted him a couple of months ago from an English Springer Spaniel rescue group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333130


So cute! But he looks very serious.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## CanuckBagLover

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4341681


Hilarious!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

JillyJiggs said:


> This is my Bombay, BaoBei


He/she is beautiful.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CanuckBagLover said:


> Hilarious!



Haha thanks she is a joker and a handful. She keeps trying to commit suicide and I have to watch the tiny girl all the time.


----------



## Kriscat

Styleanyone said:


> View attachment 4325386
> View attachment 4325387
> View attachment 4325388
> View attachment 4325389
> 
> 
> My 25 years old boy “maomao” is getting ready to sleep


Amazing! and lovely


----------



## Vlad

Brutus with his sister hiding away from the mean storm outside.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Vlad said:


> View attachment 4345520
> 
> 
> Brutus with his sister hiding away from the mean storm outside.


Too adorable!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Vlad said:


> View attachment 4345520
> 
> 
> Brutus with his sister hiding away from the mean storm outside.


Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Styleanyone

My boy yangyang in the morning - thinking about his breakfast


----------



## BelaS

She’s so proud of me [emoji23]


----------



## Yuki85

Trying to hide ??!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Trying to hide ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349278


He's getting big!


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> He's getting big!


AND FATTER!!!


----------



## Fob addict

Vlad said:


> View attachment 4345520
> 
> 
> Brutus with his sister hiding away from the mean storm outside.



sooo cute!


----------



## Fob addict

Our babies Achilles and Aeora





and Blueberry (Blue)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Fob addict said:


> Our babies Achilles and Aeora
> 
> View attachment 4351209
> View attachment 4351210
> 
> 
> and Blueberry (Blue)
> View attachment 4351212


They look like baby tigers!  What breed are they!  So cute (and so bunny!)


----------



## Fob addict

CanuckBagLover said:


> They look like baby tigers!  What breed are they!  So cute (and so bunny!)



Yes, thanks. They are playful, very energetic and smart Bengal cats. 
Fifth generation descendants of an Asian leopard and a domestic cat breed. 
they look so wild and but yet so gorgeous and lovely.


----------



## skyqueen

My Pete with his plume back!


----------



## wee drop o bush

skyqueen said:


> My Pete with his plume back!
> View attachment 4353942



I would love some Peafowl, I have 4 pet hens so I’m not a complete novice, are Peafowl difficult to keep?


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> I would love some Peafowl, I have 4 pet hens so I’m not a complete novice, are Peafowl difficult to keep?


We have predators (coyotes, fisher cats, raccoons, hawks) and my neighbors have lost 2 pea hens. Luckily Pete is huge and can fly to safety. He perches 40' up in my pine tree to sleep...also the horses keep most predators at bay. Pete's very social and visits everyone in the neighborhood 
The only drawback is the "peacock screech"...oh my!


----------



## wee drop o bush

skyqueen said:


> We have predators (coyotes, fisher cats, raccoons, hawks) and my neighbors have lost 2 pea hens. Luckily Pete is huge and can fly to safety. He perches 40' up in my pine tree to sleep...also the horses keep most predators at bay. Pete's very social and visits everyone in the neighborhood
> The only drawback is the "peacock screech"...oh my!



We have foxes here in Ireland, that’s about it predator wise, I don’t think my cats would attempt to hunt Peafowl. I’ve seen the teenage cat (unsuccessfully) stalk a Pheasant


----------



## SilverBen

Pics of my silly boy today


----------



## Freckles1

Sally
Never quite sure how she gets into or out of this position [emoji23]


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry doesn't want to get out of bed...too cold and snowy


----------



## Yuki85

Last night - somebody just fall asleep in the middle of the road [emoji1]


----------



## Wamgurl

Yuki85 said:


> Last night - somebody just fall asleep in the middle of the road [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 4361397


----------



## Fob addict

Yuki85 said:


> Last night - somebody just fall asleep in the middle of the road [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 4361397



lol...soo adorable!


----------



## Roxannek

Bella, the Brahman, enjoying her daily brushing.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Roxannek said:


> Bella, the Brahman, enjoying her daily brushing.
> View attachment 4376179



Fascinating, we don’t have Zebu type cattle in Ireland. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



On topic: my Heidi


----------



## Roxannek

wee drop o bush said:


> Fascinating, we don’t have Zebu type cattle in Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377333
> 
> On topic: my Heidi


They are very common here in Texas. Since we have had them since they were very young they are very gentle, but huge. Like great big dogs, about 1,000 lbs each. We have Bella and 5 others and they have all been artificially inseminated and hopefully will have calves in November! BTW...Heidi is a cutie!


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## Wamgurl

^How cute is that boy?? [emoji173]️


----------



## sherrylynn

Wamgurl said:


> ^How cute is that boy?? [emoji173]️


SO cute!


----------



## debsmith

Happy National Puppy Day!  Cheers from Guinness!!


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## mrs.JC

My Morkie pup


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## Rami00

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4411209


How freaking cute!! My dog would have lost his mind..sigh lol


----------



## Rami00

Gingy "omg, candy"


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4411209


Omg so adorable.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my little TigerLily relaxing.


----------



## MainlyBailey

"I woke up like this"- Bailey


----------



## SouthTampa

Here is one of my two dogs.    He hates to be left behind!


----------



## raspberrypink

MainlyBailey said:


> "I woke up like this"- Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415420


Oooo he is sooooo adorable!  May I know what breed is this?


----------



## spattiaccount

My sweet Ruby


----------



## MainlyBailey

raspberrypink said:


> Oooo he is sooooo adorable!  May I know what breed is this?


Thank you! He knows!! We believe he's a shih tzu! I wish I had a tenth of the insane amount for energy he has. We will be adopting another fur baby soon, so hopefully a new sibling will tire him out.


----------



## jules 8

Trixie with her favorite stuffed animal


----------



## Mumotons

My Monty with my daughter’s cat, Link. They were both responding to sit for puppy treats


----------



## Yuki85

Rambo in his favorite posing [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yuki85 said:


> Rambo in his favorite posing [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419291


So adorable.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My dog Sheba coming back from the dog groomers.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> My dog Sheba coming back from the dog groomers.
> View attachment 4421745


I love his eyes!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CanuckBagLover said:


> I love his eyes!


Thank you. They’re blue; however when she gets all rambunctious and crazy lol they turn red. That’s when I call her a devil dog.


----------



## scarletmum76

My two loves... Princess (ginger) and Muffin (grey)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

scarletmum76 said:


> My two loves... Princess (ginger) and Muffin (grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422937


adorable!


----------



## Yuki85

Johnpauliegal said:


> My dog Sheba coming back from the dog groomers.
> View attachment 4421745



She is so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

I'm NOT getting up!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> I'm NOT getting up!
> View attachment 4446710


This is how I feel today!


----------



## Yuki85

I had few cats now but he is the first one with this sleeping position ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Incalifornia7

Yuki85 said:


> I had few cats now but he is the first one with this sleeping position ‍♀️‍♀️


Omg! lovable, huggable, kissable


----------



## wee drop o bush

Miss Heidi watching me


----------



## Lynseyrn

My baby Fonzie! He tells me "I love you" everyday.......over and over and over again


----------



## Rouge H

Lynseyrn said:


> My baby Fonzie! He tells me "I love you" everyday.......over and over and over again



I would be telling him  “I Love You too” he’ is beautiful. Birds are amazing. I was in Key West and saw a Amazon named Skittels, what a character.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Lynseyrn said:


> My baby Fonzie! He tells me "I love you" everyday.......over and over and over again


What a cutie, beautiful little guy!


----------



## DiJe40

My little rascal!


----------



## Rouge H

DiJe40 said:


> My little rascal!



Oh my- what a cutie pie...what breed?❤️


----------



## DiJe40

Rouge H said:


> Oh my- what a cutie pie...what breed?❤️


Thank you, he’s a Welsh Corgi Cardigan.


----------



## marcimaria627

icechampagne said:


> I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago.
> 
> Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures


Sooo cute


----------



## guccilove

Here is mine. his name is Bruno and he is 2 yrs old.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Meet Precious II


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coachlover1000 said:


> View attachment 4518946
> View attachment 4518947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Precious II


Adorable!  Is Precious saying its bath time!?


----------



## Hurrem1001

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adorable!  Is Precious saying its bath time!?



Lolz, she only likes it when she cleans herself. If I try to bathe her, she becomes a hellcat!


----------



## Welltraveled!

DiJe40 said:


> My little rascal!



What breed is he?  So cute!


----------



## Welltraveled!

Buddy



Missy




Pics of them together Missy on the right and Buddy on the left.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Welltraveled! said:


> View attachment 4522980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy
> View attachment 4522978
> 
> 
> Missy
> 
> View attachment 4522979
> 
> 
> Pics of them together Missy on the right and Buddy on the left.
> View attachment 4522980


Missy and Buddy are adorable!


----------



## DiJe40

Welltraveled! said:


> What breed is he?  So cute!


He’s a Wesh Corgi cardigan.


----------



## Soniaa

Screw those meddling kids. Letting the silly rabbit have some Trix.


----------



## Luxlynx

Ballons!


----------



## Luxlynx

Luxlynx said:


> Ballons!


----------



## bbglo1

icechampagne said:


> I took a few pictures of my cat Blueberry yesterday. I thought they were too cute I just had to share hehe  He's a blue point Himalayan; turned 4 a little over a month ago.
> 
> Does anyone else have pets? I'd love to see pictures



Really pretty kitty. ❤️ Here are my babies.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bbglo1 said:


> Really pretty kitty. ❤️ Here are my babies.
> View attachment 4578489
> 
> View attachment 4578490


Your babies are adorable!  I miss this thread. Hope to see more cuties posted soon.


----------



## bbglo1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Your babies are adorable!  I miss this thread. Hope to see more cuties posted soon.


Aww, thank you! I’d like to see more too.


----------



## Rami00

Halloween baby! He turned 4 yesterday.. wasn’t amused by his costume or trick or treaters, at all.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Going for breakfast. His man bun has been on point!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well hubby tried giving our dog Sheba the newspaper hoping she would give it back. No chance.


----------



## Rouge H

Am I a reindeer


----------



## thundercloud

thundercloud said:


> Our 3.5 year old mixed breed "puppy" whom we absolutely ADORE. In one of the pics, she's sleeping on 2 of her beds at the same time (yes, she's spoiled!)


6+ years later, our "pup" is now 10 years old. Love her to pieces! She's still happy and healthy (& still has multiple dog beds).


----------



## Yuki85

My 3 sweet babies [emoji38]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> My 3 sweet babies [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4597959


Adorable!!


----------



## JenJBS

The green eyed beauty is Jessie. The handsome mini-panther is Kipling.


----------



## JenJBS

Welltraveled! said:


> View attachment 4522980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy
> View attachment 4522978
> 
> 
> Missy
> 
> View attachment 4522979
> 
> 
> Pics of them together Missy on the right and Buddy on the left.
> View attachment 4522980



Gorgeous! Are they brother and sister?


----------



## JenJBS

DiJe40 said:


> My little rascal!



Such a cute little rascal!


----------



## JenJBS

Rami00 said:


> Gingy "omg, candy"



Gingy is a beauty!


----------



## Welltraveled!

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous! Are they brother and sister?



yes.  But every time Buddy tries to dry hump his sister I think otherwise.  Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Welltraveled! said:


> yes.  But every time Buddy tries to dry hump his sister I think otherwise.  Lol!



Oh, Buddy...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Welltraveled! said:


> yes.  But every time Buddy tries to dry hump his sister I think otherwise.  Lol!


Too funny,.  I assume his sister is not amused.


----------



## kbell

In our matching Christmas PJs


----------



## Kim O'Meara

My pups, Mia, Chris and Danny in their Christmas outfits.


----------



## loves

He didn’t respond to the name Katsu but took to Raisin quickly. Why Raisin? His nose is the size of a tiny raisin [emoji1]Happy New Year 2020


----------



## loves

His favourite spot is my lap


----------



## loves

I know I’m just spamming this thread but I am kind of a basket case and Raisin thinks so too


----------



## Styleanyone

Here are my two babies: yangyang and maomao.


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## loves

doulosforhim said:


> View attachment 4646217



Aww happy birthday


----------



## loves




----------



## Styleanyone

One of my babies- Yangyang


----------



## Irishgal

You all have to do the #dollypartonchallenge lol


----------



## sdkitty

my little Jack


----------



## Irishgal

When you are a good boy but also a puppy..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> When you are a good boy but also a puppy..


"I didn't do it! Really!!"


----------



## Prufrock613

Nurses are at the foot of DS with the flu day 3.  They haven’t left his side...I’m going to have to pay them over-time!  They are more of a comfort than the ridiculous amount of soup, DH bought.


----------



## kbell

Well Hi TPF friends


----------



## sdkitty

kbell said:


> Well Hi TPF friends
> View attachment 4662998


so cute
I can't recall where I saw this - her on PF of some other site - but someone posted they had two rotties and the pups had destroyed multiple sofas....tore the stuffing out of them


----------



## kbell

sdkitty said:


> so cute
> I can't recall where I saw this - her on PF of some other site - but someone posted they had two rotties and the pups had destroyed multiple sofas....tore the stuffing out of them


Luckily the only thing my girl destroys is her bones. She chewed holes in a couple of blankets when she was little but as an adult she’s been so good. I’m lucky.


----------



## sdkitty

kbell said:


> Luckily the only thing my girl destroys is her bones. She chewed holes in a couple of blankets when she was little but as an adult she’s been so good. I’m lucky.


I've never had a large dog but wonder if having two large breed puppies is more destructive.  As opposed to  having two kittens which is easier than one.


----------



## kbell

sdkitty said:


> I've never had a large dog but wonder if having two large breed puppies is more destructive.  As opposed to  having two kittens which is easier than one.


I think it has more to do with their personalities & environment. Large dogs who aren’t exercised enough can become destructive. Some dogs are destructive when anxious. Some aren’t trained properly. Lots of factors could cause destructive chewing. My SO wants another dog and I keep saying no. Our girl is enough work as responsible dog owners. Totally worth it but if I had 2 her size I probably couldn’t walk them - together  they’d be well over my weight & in a pulling match they would win. Even well trained dogs get startled & pull & I couldn’t physically handle them. I know my limits lol. Big dogs need exercise.


----------



## sdkitty

Sweet Pea looking for a treat


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> Sweet Pea looking for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664666


Sweet Pea is so cute I suspect she was successful in getting her treat!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sweet Pea is so cute I suspect she was successful in getting her treat!


yes, when DH was first starting to think about giving them a treat in the kitchen (people food) I told him OK if you want them to be beggars


----------



## sdkitty

Jackie hiding behind the curtains


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> Well Hi TPF friends
> View attachment 4662998



That face! So sweet!   What's his/her name?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Jackie hiding behind the curtains
> View attachment 4666460



She's a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> I think it has more to do with their personalities & environment. Large dogs who aren’t exercised enough can become destructive. Some dogs are destructive when anxious. Some aren’t trained properly. Lots of factors could cause destructive chewing. My SO wants another dog and I keep saying no. Our girl is enough work as responsible dog owners. Totally worth it but if I had 2 her size I probably couldn’t walk them - together  they’d be well over my weight & in a pulling match they would win. Even well trained dogs get startled & pull & I couldn’t physically handle them. I know my limits lol. Big dogs need exercise.



My Mom loves Saint Bernards. She got Big Guy (Puppy was my name for him), when I was an adult. He was 175lbs. I'm 4'11", 120lbs. So he had over 50 lbs on me. We noticed that he walked so much better for me than my Mom who is 5'7" or my 6'2" brother. 

My brother had an interesting theory. "Jen, Look at how small you are compared to him. He's a Saint - they are Nanny Dogs. He isn't going to risk pulling over and hurting someone he thinks is a child." Brother was probably right... I miss my Puppy... Note that in the second pic I am NOT holding his leash, but he's staying right with me. 

I love big mutts and I cannot lie... (Sorry. Couldn't resist.)


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> my little Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650238



So handsome. Hi, Jack!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> My Mom loves Saint Bernards. She got Big Guy (Puppy was my name for him), when I was an adult. He was 175lbs. I'm 4'11", 120lbs. So he had over 50 lbs on me. We noticed that he walked so much better for me than my Mom who is 5'7" or my 6'2" brother.
> 
> My brother had an interesting theory. "Jen, Look at how small you are compared to him. He's a Saint - they are Nanny Dogs. He isn't going to risk pulling over and hurting someone he thinks is a child." Brother was probably right... I miss my Puppy... Note that in the second pic I am NOT holding his leash, but he's staying right with me.
> 
> I love big mutts and I cannot lie... (Sorry. Couldn't resist.)


Love St Bernards


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> She's a beauty!


thanks 
he's a boy


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> he's a boy



Oops...   Sorry. Handsome. I meant he is handsome!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Oops...   Sorry. Handsome. I meant he is handsome!


no problem.....he is handome....I never really thought tabby cats were that special but now I do


----------



## kbell

JenJBS said:


> My Mom loves Saint Bernards. She got Big Guy (Puppy was my name for him), when I was an adult. He was 175lbs. I'm 4'11", 120lbs. So he had over 50 lbs on me. We noticed that he walked so much better for me than my Mom who is 5'7" or my 6'2" brother.
> 
> My brother had an interesting theory. "Jen, Look at how small you are compared to him. He's a Saint - they are Nanny Dogs. He isn't going to risk pulling over and hurting someone he thinks is a child." Brother was probably right... I miss my Puppy... Note that in the second pic I am NOT holding his leash, but he's staying right with me.
> 
> I love big mutts and I cannot lie... (Sorry. Couldn't resist.)


My girl’s name is Stella. She usually walks so nice for me. It’s the occasional rabbit or squirrel on our trail walks that makes her pull sometimes, but not most times. She also pulls me into doggie daycare occasionally. Once, I fell on the floor there! LOL. It was wet out & she pulled me. And once she got startled & pulled me down some stairs at a garage. Thankfully, there was a big cement beam at the bottom I braced myself on or that would’ve been really bad. She weighs 80 pounds. I can handle her and I am stronger than her but when she does it unexpectedly it has the potential to cause me harm. Sooooo if I had another dog too it would be way too much. I’ve been working with her continuously not to pull. Most times she’s so good but it’s those rare surprises that could really hurt.


----------



## JenJBS

Stella is a cutie! Love the expression on her face in the pic you posted. She sounds like a good girl, who definitely has her moments.


----------



## kbell

JenJBS said:


> Stella is a cutie! Love the expression on her face in the pic you posted. She sounds like a good girl, who definitely has her moments.


She such a good girl. Great with kids, dogs, and people. She’s mostly Rottie - working dogs who were bred to drive cattle & pull so I guess it’s in her nature to pull. She also sometimes tried to push me out of her way - like when we enter the house but I nipped that. I make her wait for me to go first. I’m the boss lol.


----------



## sdkitty

kbell said:


> She such a good girl. Great with kids, dogs, and people. She’s mostly Rottie - working dogs who were bred to drive cattle & pull so I guess it’s in her nature to pull. She also sometimes tried to push me out of her way - like when we enter the house but I nipped that. I make her wait for me to go first. I’m the boss lol.


I think training is important with a big powerful dog like that


----------



## kbell

sdkitty said:


> I think training is important with a big powerful dog like that


Absolutely! I had a trainer at the house for 5 weeks when she was a pup. I continuously train her. I always stuck my hands in her dish & took her toys so she wasn’t food or toy aggressive. Now she automatically sits without command before I put her bowl down or before she gets a treat/toy. I make her heel about 20 times during our trail walks. It’s continuous constant training. She knows “night night” means go to bed so she will go & will get back in bed on command if I don’t want to get up yet lol. She really is a good well behaved girl ❤️


----------



## sdkitty

kbell said:


> Absolutely! I had a trainer at the house for 5 weeks when she was a pup. I continuously train her. I always stuck my hands in her dish & took her toys so she wasn’t food or toy aggressive. Now she automatically sits without command before I put her bowl down or before she gets a treat/toy. I make her heel about 20 times during our trail walks. It’s continuous constant training. She knows “night night” means go to bed so she will go & will get back in bed on command if I don’t want to get up yet lol. She really is a good well behaved girl ❤️


that's great
I don't have dogs but my sister has a small one (Havanese).  She commented once that she felt a large dog would be too much for her on a leash.  But yours sounds perfect


----------



## loves

His yellow booties were a hit , so many people stopped to admire his footwear


----------



## sdkitty

loves said:


> His yellow booties were a hit , so many people stopped to admire his footwear
> View attachment 4668315


cute!


----------



## kbell

loves said:


> His yellow booties were a hit , so many people stopped to admire his footwear
> View attachment 4668315


Adorable! Love the booties!


----------



## juicy935

View attachment 4668620

Poochie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## loves

Lucky he’s only 1.5 kg fur and all


----------



## kbell

loves said:


> Lucky he’s only 1.5 kg fur and all
> View attachment 4670108


LOL


----------



## BleuSaphir

I have two frogs...they don’t have names. Honestly it very hard to tell which is which. lol
But they put a smile on my face when I watch my desktop aquarium.


----------



## kbell

How she feels about taking a selfie with momma


----------



## miffytoki

After having lost Frances last year, I knew I needed another baby. I had a lot of people advising me not to do it too quickly (and some pushing me to do it right away) ... but I found my new baby Audrey and we’ve been inseparable since we brought her home.

She isn’t Frances, but she’s special in her own way and is so sweet. I sometimes wonder if Frances is guiding her to take care of me in her place.

we bought her a new bag to carry her for the summer, so here is a photo.

thanks for letting me share.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

miffytoki said:


> After having lost Frances last year, I knew I needed another baby. I had a lot of people advising me not to do it too quickly (and some pushing me to do it right away) ... but I found my new baby Audrey and we’ve been inseparable since we brought her home.
> 
> She isn’t Frances, but she’s special in her own way and is so sweet. I sometimes wonder if Frances is guiding her to take care of me in her place.
> 
> we bought her a new bag to carry her for the summer, so here is a photo.
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


She's adorable!  Sorry to hear about your loss - losing a pet is so hard.  Everyone grieves in their own way and time, but clearly the timing was right for you!  And Audry!


----------



## skyqueen

miffytoki said:


> After having lost Frances last year, I knew I needed another baby. I had a lot of people advising me not to do it too quickly (and some pushing me to do it right away) ... but I found my new baby Audrey and we’ve been inseparable since we brought her home.
> 
> She isn’t Frances, but she’s special in her own way and is so sweet. I sometimes wonder if Frances is guiding her to take care of me in her place.
> 
> we bought her a new bag to carry her for the summer, so here is a photo.
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


Love Audrey...she looks perfect in her Loewe's tote! 
Sorry to hear about Francis


----------



## miffytoki

CanuckBagLover said:


> She's adorable!  Sorry to hear about your loss - losing a pet is so hard.  Everyone grieves in their own way and time, but clearly the timing was right for you!  And Audry!



Thank you! I agree. There is no right or wrong way to grieve - and I dont expect myself to ever truly stop grieving having lost her - but I also don't expect Audrey to fill that hole. She is burrowing her own new hole into my heart. 



skyqueen said:


> Love Audrey...she looks perfect in her Loewe's tote!
> Sorry to hear about Francis



It was the perfect size! the small tote is the exact same size as the dog bag I have been using for her, so we decided this one would be a fun one for the summer and to take her to dog friendly dinners! Would recommend it for tiny pups that just like to sleep.


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## loves

Raisin got his hair cut [emoji7]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Looking at these cute pictures of our furry loved ones helps me get through all the COVOID 19 news.

Thanks for sharing and bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## Abby305

Dewy is a very prim little boy, but if I’m fast enough with the camera every once and a while I can catch him off guard. He’s absolutely my little man though.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Abby305 said:


> Dewy is a very prim little boy, but if I’m fast enough with the camera every once and a while I can catch him off guard. He’s absolutely my little man though.


I have the same problem with my cat - she's so skittish its hard to get a picture of her - her attention immediately goes to my phone- what's that?!  
Dewy has beautiful black fur.  I have fondness for black cats. The first cat I have ever had as a child was a black cat - Blackey.  My mother adopted a black and white stray and next door there was male Siamese who wasn't fixed and before we new it we had kittens. (We subsequently got our cat and Blackey spaded).  I was 4 years old and in heaven surrounded by all these kittens.  We gave all of them away to homes, but kept Blackey because no one wanted to adopt her because she was black.  I'm so glad because she gave me and my family a lot of love and joy for 20 years.


----------



## sdkitty

Abby305 said:


> Dewy is a very prim little boy, but if I’m fast enough with the camera every once and a while I can catch him off guard. He’s absolutely my little man though.


 beautiful


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have the same problem with my cat - she's so skittish its hard to get a picture of her - her attention immediately goes to my phone- what's that?!
> Dewy has beautiful black fur.  I have fondness for black cats. The first cat I have ever had as a child was a black cat - Blackey.  My mother adopted a black and white stray and next door there was male Siamese who wasn't fixed and before we new it we had kittens. (We subsequently got our cat and Blackey spaded).  I was 4 years old and in heaven surrounded by all these kittens.  We gave all of them away to homes, but kept Blackey because no one wanted to adopt her because she was black.  I'm so glad because she gave me and my family a lot of love and joy for 20 years.


I like black cats too.  It's silly that people won't adopt them.  We had one who passed a few years ago at 19
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  He was feisty and could be a biter but we loved him anyway.  When we got him he was about a year old.  He had a few white hairs on his face.  Within months it had turned into a patch.  Don't know how or why.


----------



## Abby305

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have the same problem with my cat - she's so skittish its hard to get a picture of her - her attention immediately goes to my phone- what's that?!
> Dewy has beautiful black fur.  I have fondness for black cats. The first cat I have ever had as a child was a black cat - Blackey.  My mother adopted a black and white stray and next door there was male Siamese who wasn't fixed and before we new it we had kittens. (We subsequently got our cat and Blackey spaded).  I was 4 years old and in heaven surrounded by all these kittens.  We gave all of them away to homes, but kept Blackey because no one wanted to adopt her because she was black.  I'm so glad because she gave me and my family a lot of love and joy for 20 years.





sdkitty said:


> beautiful


Dewy very sincerely appreciates the compliments. I agree it’s crazy that black cats are less likely to be rescued at shelters. Dewy wasn’t a shelter baby though, I rescued him as an abandoned kitten. I was walking home very late one night and heard little panicked kitten noises. After some Marco Polo I found him all by himself in the bottom of a filthy dumpster. I don’t know if a person left him, or if a stray had her litter and he was too small to get out. He obviously immediately came home with me, and I’m sure you can imagine how excited my ex was for me to wake him up at three in the morning smelling of bar and holding a kitten soaked through with rancid dumpster goo. But he’s been my little boy ever since! I’m not sure if he was the runt of the litter or if his conditions caused him to be malnourished during development but he’s about 20% smaller than most grown cats, despite being perfectly healthy now. This picture is from the next day, I’d spent the rest of the night trying to bathe him in the sink with an old toothbrush to get him clean and we took him to the vet to get checked out.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Abby305 said:


> Dewy very sincerely appreciates the compliments. I agree it’s crazy that black cats are less likely to be rescued at shelters. Dewy wasn’t a shelter baby though, I rescued him as an abandoned kitten. I was walking home very late one night and heard little panicked kitten noises. After some Marco Polo I found him all by himself in the bottom of a filthy dumpster. I don’t know if a person left him, or if a stray had her litter and he was too small to get out. He obviously immediately came home with me, and I’m sure you can imagine how excited my ex was for me to wake him up at three in the morning smelling of bar and holding a kitten soaked through with rancid dumpster goo. But he’s been my little boy ever since! I’m not sure if he was the runt of the litter or if his conditions caused him to be malnourished during development but he’s about 20% smaller than most grown cats, despite being perfectly healthy now. This picture is from the next day, I’d spent the rest of the night trying to bathe him in the sink with an old toothbrush to get him clean and we took him to the vet to get checked out.



What a sad story!  But with a happy ending!


----------



## limom

My baby.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> My baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691554


"I'm just sooo tired!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This thread is helping cope with COVOID 19.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> This thread is helping cope with COVOID 19.


Same here.
For that reason, my other baby...


----------



## limom

Wait there is more


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Wait there is more
> View attachment 4692109


Self distancing in practice!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Little Girl is doing her part to keep me inside by falling asleep on my legs.


----------



## norasmom15

my baby Mj! 13 years old


----------



## CanuckBagLover

norasmom15 said:


> my baby Mj! 13 years old


Looking good at 13!


----------



## norasmom15

CanuckBagLover said:


> Looking good at 13!


hello fellow Canadian! 
Thanks 

shes 13 going on 3 haha


----------



## south

My very snaggly long hair Chihuahua, Leon.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

south said:


> My very snaggly long hair Chihuahua, Leon.


What a cutie - he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## south

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a cutie - he looks like he's smiling!


 #rescuelove


----------



## jenlynne25

My sweet PoPo (real name: Panda Oreo Cookie)!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> My baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691554


sweet


----------



## sdkitty

Abby305 said:


> Dewy very sincerely appreciates the compliments. I agree it’s crazy that black cats are less likely to be rescued at shelters. Dewy wasn’t a shelter baby though, I rescued him as an abandoned kitten. I was walking home very late one night and heard little panicked kitten noises. After some Marco Polo I found him all by himself in the bottom of a filthy dumpster. I don’t know if a person left him, or if a stray had her litter and he was too small to get out. He obviously immediately came home with me, and I’m sure you can imagine how excited my ex was for me to wake him up at three in the morning smelling of bar and holding a kitten soaked through with rancid dumpster goo. But he’s been my little boy ever since! I’m not sure if he was the runt of the litter or if his conditions caused him to be malnourished during development but he’s about 20% smaller than most grown cats, despite being perfectly healthy now. This picture is from the next day, I’d spent the rest of the night trying to bathe him in the sink with an old toothbrush to get him clean and we took him to the vet to get checked out.


somehow I thing if they're rescued - whether at shelter or otherwise - they appreciate it


----------



## sdkitty

jenlynne25 said:


> My sweet PoPo (real name: Panda Oreo Cookie)!


great pics


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jenlynne25 said:


> My sweet PoPo (real name: Panda Oreo Cookie)!


PoPo is adorable!


----------



## sdkitty

Jack after about fourth serving of morning milkies


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> Jack after about fourth serving of morning milkies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697026


Is he saying "More please!"


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is he saying "More please!"


he pretty much always wants more


----------



## sdkitty

jackie grooming sweet pea


----------



## FashionForwardChick

my jellybeanie


----------



## IntheOcean

FashionForwardChick said:


> my jellybeanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706342


Look at those blue eyes...


----------



## Katinahat

miffytoki said:


> After having lost Frances last year, I knew I needed another baby. I had a lot of people advising me not to do it too quickly (and some pushing me to do it right away) ... but I found my new baby Audrey and we’ve been inseparable since we brought her home.
> 
> She isn’t Frances, but she’s special in her own way and is so sweet. I sometimes wonder if Frances is guiding her to take care of me in her place.
> 
> we bought her a new bag to carry her for the summer, so here is a photo.
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


Cute dog and gorgeous Loewe bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

south said:


> My very snaggly long hair Chihuahua, Leon.


we're dog twins! my female chi looks very similar.


----------



## Irishgal

This is Roxie in a master level AKC scent work container search. In this level, there are 1 to 3 hides of the target odor, but the handler doesn’t know how many or where. The dog has to find the containers with the target odor, alert, meaning tell the handler the scent is in this one, and then tell the handler when there are no more. Roxie is about to tell me this is the target container and then she will let me know that there was only one.


----------



## south

ccbaggirl89 said:


> we're dog twins! my female chi looks very similar.
> View attachment 4711406



OMG! What a baby doll. How old is she?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

south said:


> OMG! What a baby doll. How old is she?


9. She looks so similar to your Leon when she's sitting up but I couldn't find an exact same pose!


----------



## south

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 9. She looks so similar to your Leon when she's sitting up but I couldn't find an exact same pose!



Since i adopted Leon not sure his exact age but based on the vets estimate he’s around 10.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

south said:


> Since i adopted Leon not sure his exact age but based on the vets estimate he’s around 10.


He's adorable. I would also guess 8-10. They start to lose color around the eyes and nose area from 8+. When I first adopted her the face was a completely gorgeous brown caramel. I just love the long-haired chis although so many people ask if it's a papillon!


----------



## south

ccbaggirl89 said:


> He's adorable. I would also guess 8-10. They start to lose color around the eyes and nose area from 8+. When I first adopted her the face was a completely gorgeous brown caramel. I just love the long-haired chis although so many people ask if it's a papillon!



I haven't got papillon yet but had someone tell me they thought from a far that I was walking a big squrrill . Funny because he sorta looks like one


----------



## j2my

Hi! This is Mochi. She is 10 months old.

Stay safe and well everyone.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

j2my said:


> View attachment 4712718
> 
> 
> Hi! This is Mochi. She is 10 months old.
> 
> Stay safe and well everyone.


Adorable!


----------



## Nutashha

jenlynne25 said:


> My sweet PoPo (real name: Panda Oreo Cookie)!



My God! So adorable.


----------



## Lux.

Here is a recent pic, taken right after he woke up


----------



## sdkitty

j2my said:


> View attachment 4712718
> 
> 
> Hi! This is Mochi. She is 10 months old.
> 
> Stay safe and well everyone.


Pom?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lux. said:


> Here is a recent pic, taken right after he woke up


What a cute little sleep head!


----------



## loves

He got up there himself and didn’t dare to climb down [emoji23]


----------



## Styleanyone

Rarely see those two (Maomao and yangyang) together so I snapped a photo.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Styleanyone said:


> Rarely see those two (Maomao and yangyang) together so I snapped a photo.
> View attachment 4720076


They are beautiful!  Are they siblings?


----------



## Styleanyone

@cunextuesday, they are not. Maomao is the smaller one from China. Yangyang is bigger, I adopted him three years ago. It was coincidence that they are all white with blue eyes.


----------



## rutabaga

loves said:


> He got up there himself and didn’t dare to climb down [emoji23]
> View attachment 4719374



OMG he looks like a plush toy!


----------



## rutabaga

Styleanyone said:


> Rarely see those two (Maomao and yangyang) together so I snapped a photo.
> View attachment 4720076



So beautiful. Like two cotton balls with claws


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Heidi, she’s a Spitz Klein. I don’t know how I’d cope without her [emoji3531]


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4720567
> View attachment 4720566
> View attachment 4720565
> 
> My Heidi, she’s a Spitz Klein. I don’t know how I’d cope without her [emoji3531]


I remember when you first got Heidi...she's adorable


----------



## sdkitty

Styleanyone said:


> @cunextuesday, they are not. Maomao is the smaller one from China. Yangyang is bigger, I adopted him three years ago. It was coincidence that they are all white with blue eyes.


pretty cats......are they deaf?  love your avatar


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @sdkitty. No, they are not deaf. They always come to me when I call them and they also know when I get upset with them


----------



## sdkitty

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @sdkitty. No, they are not deaf. They always come to me when I call them and they also know when I get upset with them


sweet....as you probably know a lot of white cats are deaf


----------



## Irishgal

OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard- “Hobie” 
At his 1st birthday


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## SandraElle

This is my son, Tater. He’s 19.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

SandraElle said:


> This is my son, Tater. He’s 19.
> 
> View attachment 4749291
> View attachment 4749292
> View attachment 4749293


Is he a Peke?


----------



## SandraElle

MaseratiMomma said:


> Is he a Peke?


I rescued him 17 years ago so I’m not sure. The Peke people say he’s a Tibetan spaniel and the TS people say he’s a Peke.


----------



## sdkitty

SandraElle said:


> This is my son, Tater. He’s 19.
> 
> View attachment 4749291
> View attachment 4749292
> View attachment 4749293


adorable
he looks almost like a puppy


----------



## MaseratiMomma

SandraElle said:


> I rescued him 17 years ago so I’m not sure. The Peke people say he’s a Tibetan spaniel and the TS people say he’s a Peke.


Maybe a mix? SO cute!


----------



## SandraElle

sdkitty said:


> adorable
> he looks almost like a puppy





MaseratiMomma said:


> Maybe a mix? SO cute!



Thank you, girls. I love him so much. I had another male Peke mix, Buster, who passed away 2 hrs ago at age 16. He and Tater were so close but Tate seems to be content having me all to himself. LOL


----------



## MaseratiMomma

SandraElle said:


> Thank you, girls. I love him so much. I had another male Peke mix, Buster, who passed away 2 hrs ago at age 16. He and Tater were so close but Tate seems to be content having me all to himself. LOL


Oh goodness, I am so sorry for your loss. I’m sure you gave him a wonderful life!


----------



## limom

Meet our new family member


----------



## MaseratiMomma

limom said:


> Meet our new family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751585


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Meet our new family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751585


Sweet


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Sweet


Thank you.


----------



## loves

sdkitty said:


> adorable
> he looks almost like a puppy



Agree he’s adorable and still looks like a pup


----------



## loves

limom said:


> Meet our new family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751585



Awww so so adorable and congratulations on the new family member


----------



## loves

Heart hurts for him, even in pain he climbs onto my lap but he’s recovering well [emoji29][emoji170]


----------



## limom

loves said:


> Heart hurts for him, even in pain he climbs onto my lap but he’s recovering well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752154


Oh no the cone of shame...


loves said:


> Awww so so adorable and congratulations on the new family member


Thank you so much.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

This is Moxie... almost 2 yrs old


----------



## MaseratiMomma

When Joy was a baby vs. now


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> Meet our new family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751585



Those eyes! Is s/he a yorkshire terrier?


----------



## limom

i*bella said:


> Those eyes! Is s/he a yorkshire terrier?


She is supposed to be a tea cup shi tzu Mix.
I never had a tiny dog, what an experience. I am slowly but surely turning into the lady that carries her dog everywhere.
Anyways, she won over the whole family and is the boss of everyone.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She is supposed to be a tea cup shi tzu Mix.
> I never had a tiny dog, what an experience. I am slowly but surely turning into the lady that carries her dog everywhere.
> Anyways, she won over the whole family and is the boss of everyone.


so cute
how big will she get?
when I see the teeny tiny dogs they're very cute but I always think they would be so vulnerable.....guess you won't let her out of your sight


----------



## MaseratiMomma

When Ghibli was a baby vs. now


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> so cute
> how big will she get?
> when I see the teeny tiny dogs they're very cute but I always think they would be so vulnerable.....guess you won't let her out of your sight


Approximately 6 pounds. Right now, we are scared to step on her.
She is super vocal too and the cats have decided to avoid her at all cost.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Meet our new family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751585


What a doll...congrats


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry hits the paddock!


----------



## limom

It is 90 degrees today. We are both napping.


----------



## loves

This thread makes me feel good. Love all the fur babies here. He got a treat, just not the tarts


----------



## loves

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4754265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Joy was a baby vs. now
> View attachment 4754266


So sweet!!!


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> I never had a tiny dog, what an experience. I am slowly but surely turning into the lady that carries her dog everywhere.


Join the club!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

loves said:


> So sweet!!!


Thank you


----------



## loves

After weeks of lockdown the groomer’s open for business!


----------



## br_t

My baby boy


----------



## limom

Best friends


----------



## tatertot

Our sweet sleepy puppers


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sleepy puppies 


We will be home with them, for the first time ever, to comfort them during 4th of July. My neighbors were setting off fireworks last night, so I know there will be more tonight.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

MaseratiMomma said:


> Sleepy puppies
> View attachment 4778595
> 
> We will be home with them, for the first time ever, to comfort them during 4th of July. My neighbors were setting off fireworks last night, so I know there will be more tonight.


Adorable!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adorable!!


Thank You


----------



## Irishgal

Toss minnows in a kiddie pool for some hot weather fun.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## CanuckBagLover

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4785138


Was your 3rd pup able to squeeze into for cuddle time?


----------



## Irishgal

Hoping to get to track bunnies later


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CanuckBagLover said:


> Was your 3rd pup able to squeeze into for cuddle time?


That one is a daddy’s girl, very attached to my husband, she is always on his lap


----------



## beautymagpie

Chris (6 in September) and Mia (14), I’m a bit obsessed with my phone’s camera.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beautymagpie said:


> Chris (6 in September) and Mia (14), I’m a bit obsessed with my phone’s camera.
> 
> View attachment 4788930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788931


great photos, especially the first one!  happy birthday to Chris and Mia!


----------



## beautymagpie

CanuckBagLover said:


> great photos, especially the first one!  happy birthday to Chris and Mia!



Thanks  I can’t believe he’s going so grey already! His little chin keeps getting more and more grey and his cheeks have started too.


----------



## skyqueen

With all the horrible stories about animal abuse...how wonderful to see such well-loved fur babies!
Love this thread


----------



## 19flowers

Sweetie and Bella - best buddies!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

19flowers said:


> Sweetie and Bella - best buddies!!
> View attachment 4791229
> View attachment 4791304


Adorable!


----------



## skyqueen

19flowers said:


> Sweetie and Bella - best buddies!!
> View attachment 4791229
> View attachment 4791304


LOL! Color coordinated!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mia and Emma....aka-Thing One and Thing Two.


----------



## 19flowers

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mia and Emma....aka-Thing One and Thing Two.
> 
> View attachment 4793948




two cute "Things" -- just adorable!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, 19flowers.  They are littermates, and at 9years old, they're still my rough and tumble girls who love to chase rabbits in the woods.


----------



## Irishgal

Ready to bolt


----------



## jules 8

Today is this little Cuties 3rd. Birthday


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jules 8 said:


> Today is this little Cuties 3rd. Birthday
> View attachment 4800227


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## loves

aww happy birthday sweetie 


jules 8 said:


> Today is this little Cuties 3rd. Birthday
> View attachment 4800227


----------



## loves

He was sniffing the flowers for ages


----------



## skyqueen

Sticks to me like glue


----------



## Irishgal

One of my favorite photos of Roxie. It was a PR photo for my books


----------



## Rouge H

‘Naughty boy in my garden.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4816502
> 
> ‘Naughty boy in my garden.


He looks like he's just smelling the flowers!  Adorable expressions on his cute face!


----------



## Rouge H

CanuckBagLover said:


> He looks like he's just smelling the flowers!  Adorable expressions on his cute face!



‘I’ve asked him Please don’t eat the Daisey’s


----------



## skyqueen

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4816502
> 
> ‘Naughty boy in my garden.


I love this breed


----------



## Rouge H

skyqueen said:


> I love this breed



They are the most mellow, loving dogs and great with children.
My most recent pic of my boys.


----------



## sdkitty

Rouge H said:


> They are the most mellow, loving dogs and great with children.
> My most recent pic of my boys.
> View attachment 4832223


sweet
cavalier king charles spaniels?  a couple we know has a pair of them - male and female.  the love them


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Rouge H said:


> They are the most mellow, loving dogs and great with children.
> My most recent pic of my boys.
> View attachment 4832223


They look like twins!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## sdkitty

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4834013


sweet....siblings? what breed?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

sdkitty said:


> sweet....siblings? what breed?


Thank you, we have three pekingese. None of them are siblings, the smaller one is actually two years older


----------



## sdkitty

MaseratiMomma said:


> Thank you, we have three pekingese. None of them are siblings, the smaller one is actually two years older


from that pic I thought maybe Havanese.  My sister has one of those.  with the "ese" ending maybe they're related?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

sdkitty said:


> from that pic I thought maybe Havanese.  My sister has one of those.  with the "ese" ending maybe they're related?


Not sure, but that would make sense!!! I didn’t really do any research before we rescued the oldest one, we fell in love with her and just kept finding more. Then we learned that older females don’t like young females coming into the pack...... We have three girls, oops, but they clearly like each other


----------



## sdkitty

MaseratiMomma said:


> Not sure, but that would make sense!!! I didn’t really do any research before we rescued the oldest one, we fell in love with her and just kept finding more. Then we learned that older females don’t like young females coming into the pack...... We have three girls, oops, but they clearly like each other


oh.....I've adopted cats several times and the old one never likes the new one.  the pair we have now were adopted together.  they are playmates.  just what we wanted


----------



## Irishgal

Puppy Hobie cleaned up in his first ever AKC scent work trial and Roxie the pro did awesome in her master level tests too. Dogs of all breeds love scent work!


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4846940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy Hobie cleaned up in his first ever AKC scent work trial and Roxie the pro did awesome in her master level tests too. Dogs of all breeds love scent work!


congrats to you and pups


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> congrats to you and pups


Thanks. It’s all about the fun and teamwork. Less about ribbons but hey lol.


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 4846940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy Hobie cleaned up in his first ever AKC scent work trial and Roxie the pro did awesome in her master level tests too. Dogs of all breeds love scent work!


So stinkin' cute and well trained!


----------



## skyqueen

My poor Pete lost his feathers for the winter. Oh well...next spring!
Naked Pete


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> My poor Pete lost his feathers for the winter. Oh well...next spring!
> Naked Pete
> View attachment 4849951
> 
> View attachment 4849953


is he "yours" or wild?  they make quite a bit of noise, don't they?  but I love having wildlife around (except for the squirrels which are destroying our property with their holes)


----------



## loves

My fur baby is a year old!


----------



## sdkitty

loves said:


> My fur baby is a year old!
> View attachment 4850022


spoiled a bit?


----------



## loves

just a teeny bit 


sdkitty said:


> spoiled a bit?


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> is he "yours" or wild?  they make quite a bit of noise, don't they?  but I love having wildlife around (except for the squirrels which are destroying our property with their holes)


Pete is mine. My neighbor has an albino peacock that bred with Pete. We will now have 4 peacocks roaming around.
Noisy as all get out...like someone getting attacked. We just live with it


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowBackThursday



When these two were younger  
Ghibli just wanted to play & Joy just wanted to establish her dominance


----------



## Rouge H

OMG they are precious-I want to hug them❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## skyqueen

Lisa Mane said:


> I found a puppy in the street and adopted it
> help to find out the breed of the dog please
> 
> View attachment 4853894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853899


Wonderful story! He's adorable 
As far as breed...could be a mix. He could have a bit of Jack Russell Terrier in him or some kind of Terrier. Here's my Dirty Harry for reference.


----------



## loves

Bless you for adopting but sorry I can’t help you with the breed, although probably a mix which is the best because they are healthy dogs!


Lisa Mane said:


> I found a puppy in the street and adopted it
> help to find out the breed of the dog please
> 
> View attachment 4853894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853899



He;s absolutely adorable


skyqueen said:


> Wonderful story! He's adorable
> As far as breed...could be a mix. He could have a bit of Jack Russell Terrier in him or some kind of Terrier. Here's my Dirty Harry for reference.
> View attachment 4853910


----------



## sdkitty

agree - bless you for rescuing him.....looks like a terrier mix to me


----------



## skyqueen

Naked Pete won't leave me alone...looking for treats and driving Dirty Harry crazy


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Lisa Mane said:


> I found a puppy in the street and adopted it
> help to find out the breed of the dog please
> 
> View attachment 4853894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853899


Looks a lot like one of our rescues! We _think_ our girl is a Chihuahua & Jack Russel mix.


----------



## SouthTampa

Just a silly post.   I titled this “When I explained to Braque 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
that RBG had passed”.


----------



## sdkitty

SouthTampa said:


> Just a silly post.   I titled this “When I explained to Braque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that RBG had passed”.


adorable


----------



## skyqueen

I love my Dirty Harry


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I love my Dirty Harry
> 
> View attachment 4858766


he's adorable.....I had a work friend who had a Jack Russell and she was in love with him too.....I met the one from Frazier (supposedly at least) at  Petco store - Eddie.  They are so full of personality but need to be active I think.


----------



## skyqueen

My God...he wants to come in


----------



## Rouge H

skyqueen said:


> My God...he wants to come in
> 
> View attachment 4861101



SQ- he is so beautiful ❤


----------



## Irishgal

Three goofs


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> Three goofs
> 
> View attachment 4861308


I need these beauties to herd Pete!


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Three goofs
> 
> View attachment 4861308


so cute....and since they are obviously well trained it must be a joy to have them as companions


----------



## Irishgal

They require a lot of work, dachshunds are pretty high energy so they get 2-3 hours a day of training or exercise. 
Roxie was in a commercial recently and she was just a charmer during filming, like the kid who is just so sweet at school then comes home and is a little devil.


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> They require a lot of work, dachshunds are pretty high energy so they get 2-3 hours a day of training or exercise.
> Roxie was in a commercial recently and she was just a charmer during filming, like the kid who is just so sweet at school then comes home and is a little devil.


so she brought home some bacon though


----------



## coniglietta

One of my dogs, Samchi, enjoying her morning at my apartment's rooftop garden.


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie. Boy puppies are so goofy.


----------



## boyoverboard

I only just realised there’s a thread for pets! Here’s a photo of my fur baby Kuzi out on a walk when we visited the Scottish Highlands recently, and another of him making sure I know my new rug is actually his new rug.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> Hobie. Boy puppies are so goofy.
> 
> View attachment 4871446


Just laughed out loud at this photo!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

boyoverboard said:


> I only just realised there’s a thread for pets! Here’s a photo of my fur baby Kuzi out on a walk when we visited the Scottish Highlands recently, and another of him making sure I know my new rug is actually his new rug.
> 
> View attachment 4871721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871722


He's a beauty!


----------



## sdkitty

boyoverboard said:


> I only just realised there’s a thread for pets! Here’s a photo of my fur baby Kuzi out on a walk when we visited the Scottish Highlands recently, and another of him making sure I know my new rug is actually his new rug.
> 
> View attachment 4871721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871722


very cute.  Spitz?


----------



## boyoverboard

sdkitty said:


> very cute.  Spitz?



Thank you! He’s a Spitz-Pomeranian cross.


----------



## sdkitty

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you! He’s a Spitz-Pomeranian cross.


poms always remind me of little foxes....so cute


----------



## Irishgal

Boy dogs - deciding if he should eat it or pee on it lol!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Irishgal said:


> Boy dogs - deciding if he should eat it or pee on it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 4875415



 Pumpkins have been banned from our yard. They're not even allowed in the compost pile. One winter our labs were climbing into the compost heap to chomp the frozen pumpkins. Talk about dog digestive disturbances!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> Boy dogs - deciding if he should eat it or pee on it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 4875415


Your posts are so funny!


----------



## Irishgal

CanuckBagLover said:


> Your posts are so funny!


Glad they bring a smile to your face!


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Glad they bring a smile to your face!


those little dogs have quite the personality I think


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> those little dogs have quite the personality I think


They really do. Bunch of clowns. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Irishgal

Looks like the rare dachshund plant is blooming a bit late this year.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> Looks like the rare dachshund plant is blooming a bit late this year.
> 
> View attachment 4877465


Better late than never!!!


----------



## coniglietta

My other pupper on the bed. She's a long haired chihuahua.


----------



## Irishgal

Hovercraft to base requesting permission to land


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Hovercraft to base requesting permission to land
> 
> View attachment 4886918


the ears


----------



## sand

Now that Kindra is on the mend from her surgery, I figured it was time to share photos of all my four legged kids. 

First photo is of Odie (Springer spaniel) and Johnny (vision impaired kitty that only sees shadows).   I chose this photo with Odie smiling as someone mentioned he looked so serious in a previous post I made a couple of years ago.   These two are truly the best of friends and I've even caught them spooning (last photo)!  Second photo is Kindra (pre surgery) that we adopted in March and the third  one is of Sassy, our Brittany, that we adopted 8 years ago.  Love them all....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sand said:


> Now that Kindra is on the mend from her surgery, I figured it was time to share photos of all my four legged kids.
> 
> First photo is of Odie (Springer spaniel) and Johnny (vision impaired kitty that only sees shadows).   I chose this photo with Odie smiling as someone mentioned he looked so serious in a previous post I made a couple of years ago.   These two are truly the best of friends and I've even caught them spooning (last photo)!  Second photo is Kindra (pre surgery) that we adopted in March and the third  one is of Sassy, our Brittany, that we adopted 8 years ago.  Love them all....


What a beautiful fur family you have!!! Glad to hear Kindra is on the mend.


----------



## Blueberry12

Tiger :


----------



## thundercloud

I've posted our rescue pup here before, but she's now 11! Time flies! I wish we could slow down time a bit, but she's happy and healthy, so we can't complain. Love her to pieces!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

thundercloud said:


> I've posted our rescue pup here before, but she's now 11! Time flies! I wish we could slow down time a bit, but she's happy and healthy, so we can't complain. Love her to pieces!
> View attachment 4900713
> 
> View attachment 4900716


What a happy looking dog.  Doesn't look a 11at all!  So glad she found her forever home


----------



## skyqueen

sand said:


> Now that Kindra is on the mend from her surgery, I figured it was time to share photos of all my four legged kids.
> 
> First photo is of Odie (Springer spaniel) and Johnny (vision impaired kitty that only sees shadows).   I chose this photo with Odie smiling as someone mentioned he looked so serious in a previous post I made a couple of years ago.   These two are truly the best of friends and I've even caught them spooning (last photo)!  Second photo is Kindra (pre surgery) that we adopted in March and the third  one is of Sassy, our Brittany, that we adopted 8 years ago.  Love them all....


I grew up with a liver/white Springer Spaniel...such a loving breed. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## thundercloud

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a happy looking dog.  Doesn't look a 11at all!  So glad she found her forever home


Thank you so much! We're lucky to have her! ❤


----------



## sdkitty

thundercloud said:


> I've posted our rescue pup here before, but she's now 11! Time flies! I wish we could slow down time a bit, but she's happy and healthy, so we can't complain. Love her to pieces!
> View attachment 4900713
> 
> View attachment 4900716


love a rescue.....lab mix?


----------



## Laurine

Hello guys,
Hope you’re all doing well!
Introducing my fur baby named Nours (after « nounours » = teddy bear). Such a fluffy and sassy sweatheart (his pose in that first photo! )


----------



## sdkitty

Laurine said:


> View attachment 4901494
> 
> View attachment 4901496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> Hope you’re all doing well!
> Introducing my fur baby named Nours (after « nounours » = teddy bear). Such a fluffy and sassy sweatheart (his pose in that first photo! )


Beautiful!  Siamese or Himalayan?


----------



## Laurine

sdkitty said:


> Beautiful!  Siamese or Himalayan?



Thanks a lot, he’s a Birman (lilac point)!


----------



## Princessdhea

My Miccy


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Princessdhea said:


> My Miccy
> View attachment 4902075
> View attachment 4902074
> View attachment 4902076
> View attachment 4902078
> View attachment 4902073


Miccy is adorable! That face!  Beautiful markings.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Laurine said:


> View attachment 4901494
> 
> View attachment 4901496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> Hope you’re all doing well!
> Introducing my fur baby named Nours (after « nounours » = teddy bear). Such a fluffy and sassy sweatheart (his pose in that first photo! )


He is beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

Princessdhea said:


> My Miccy
> View attachment 4902075
> View attachment 4902074
> View attachment 4902076
> View attachment 4902078
> View attachment 4902073


miccy is adorable...looks like she likes to pose for you


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie running free and happy in the pasture.


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Roxie running free and happy in the pasture.


life is good


----------



## IntheOcean

Princessdhea said:


> My Miccy
> View attachment 4902075
> View attachment 4902074
> View attachment 4902076
> View attachment 4902078
> View attachment 4902073


Oh she's sooo cute! And she has such a lovely belly and round cheeks 


Irishgal said:


> Roxie running free and happy in the pasture.


Those ears!


----------



## Princessdhea

CanuckBagLover said:


> Miccy is adorable! That face!  Beautiful markings.


Thank you


----------



## Princessdhea

sdkitty said:


> miccy is adorable...looks like she likes to pose for you


Yes she is my best model


----------



## Princessdhea

IntheOcean said:


> Oh she's sooo cute! And she has such a lovely belly and round cheeks


She always stole the show


----------



## Laurine

CanuckBagLover said:


> He is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## purrsiantea

While I’ve used PurseForum for reference over many years, I have never posted anything so why not make my first one about my pets  Ella (dogue) and Luna (catto)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purrsiantea said:


> While I’ve used PurseForum for reference over many years, I have never posted anything so why not make my first one about my pets  Ella (dogue) and Luna (catto)
> 
> View attachment 4906259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906262
> View attachment 4906263
> View attachment 4906264


E
Congratulations on your first post!  Ella is so cute!  Luna looks like she gets into all sorts of mischief!    Hope we get to see more of them!


----------



## sdkitty

purrsiantea said:


> While I’ve used PurseForum for reference over many years, I have never posted anything so why not make my first one about my pets  Ella (dogue) and Luna (catto)
> 
> View attachment 4906259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906262
> View attachment 4906263
> View attachment 4906264


beautiful...and they are companions


----------



## loves

Ooh pretty flower.... right after this pic he gobbled it and then spat it out because yuck


----------



## sdkitty

loves said:


> Ooh pretty flower.... right after this pic he gobbled it and then spat it out because yuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912520


cute! a puppy?  what breed?


----------



## loves

sdkitty said:


> cute! a puppy?  what breed?


Thank you! He’s 1 year 3 months and a Maltese


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve posted my two tabby cats before but this is my puppy! She’s 6 months old so quite big now but still just a baby!


----------



## loves

Katinahat said:


> I’ve posted my two tabby cats before but this is my puppy! She’s 6 months old so quite big now but still just a baby!
> View attachment 4913168


She looks so sweet


----------



## Katinahat

loves said:


> She looks so sweet


Thanks! Totally sweet and a real handful at the same time.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Do your cats and your puppy get along?


----------



## Aria1000

A friend recently shared this picture of our dog that I'd never seen. Pretty much captures his personality


----------



## pixiejenna

Mr Yeti in his tent when I came home from work today.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Mr Yeti in his tent when I came home from work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916618


sweet....he likes his tent?  so many times they don't like what we buy for them


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> sweet....he likes his tent?  so many times they don't like what we buy for them



He loves it! Most of the stuff I buy them they’re unimpressed with. His brother never uses the tent at all other than to fight though the window with Yeti.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> He loves it! Most of the stuff I buy them they’re unimpressed with. His brother never uses the tent at all other than to fight though the window with Yeti.


I got a tunnel before we adopeted our two...they had no interest in it
but they do like their condo


----------



## skyqueen

The nose knows


----------



## Passerine123

This is our part-time pet, Coco the English cocker. Our own beloved cocker has crossed the Rainbow Bridge, so we babysit Coco when his owners are traveling. We’ve had him for stays that ranged from a few days to 3.5 weeks. He’s clever and sweet and always fun to have around...


----------



## sdkitty

Passerine123 said:


> This is our part-time pet, Coco the English cocker. Our own beloved cocker has crossed the Rainbow Bridge, so we babysit Coco when his owners are traveling. We’ve had him for stays that ranged from a few days to 3.5 weeks. He’s clever and sweet and always fun to have around...
> View attachment 4934244


I love a cocker spaniel....are you going to adopt one of your own?


----------



## sdkitty

Little girl. Doesn’t much like being petted or handled but sits next to me at the kitchen island.  I've never had a cat like this one.  If you pet her for too long or too hard she will squeal.  I guess the is saying "stop"
But she loves to see everything that's going on - watches me clean house, etc.  Likes to play.  and she does like being brushed


----------



## bubablu

Passerine123 said:


> This is our part-time pet, Coco the English cocker. Our own beloved cocker has crossed the Rainbow Bridge, so we babysit Coco when his owners are traveling. We’ve had him for stays that ranged from a few days to 3.5 weeks. He’s clever and sweet and always fun to have around...
> View attachment 4934244


This boy has better hair then me.


----------



## bubablu

sdkitty said:


> Little girl. Doesn’t much like being petted or handled but sits next to me at the kitchen island.  I've never had a cat like this one.  If you pet her for too long or too hard she will squeal.  I guess the is saying "stop"
> But she loves to see everything that's going on - watches me clean house, etc.  Likes to play.  and she does like being brushed
> 
> View attachment 4934374


My parents' cat is exactly the same, he never sits in your lap and yes, you can pet him, but for a minute only. But he's only four years old, I think he'll change. And he plays all.the.time. Mine? He played fourteen minutes 13 years ago and it was enough. We still have a video of that performance. He's resting since then.


----------



## sdkitty

bubablu said:


> My parents' cat is exactly the same, he never sits in your lap and yes, you can pet him, but for a minute only. But he's only four years old, I think he'll change. And he plays all.the.time. Mine? He played fourteen minutes 13 years ago and it was enough. We still have a video of that performance. He's resting since then.


that's funny about your cat....I've found young kitties play and then when they get past a certain age, you throw a toy and they just stare at it
my little girl does sit in DH's lap but she will get up there and suddenly just jump off
They were, we think, from a hoarding situation so who knows how they were treated.  I think maybe they just didn't get handled much and had to be on the look-out all the time for the bigger cats


----------



## bubablu

My teenager. He’ll be 15 years old in May, we adopted him from an animal shelter when he was 5 months old.
	

		
			
		

		
	



ETA: lol, he has just started snoring.


----------



## bubablu

And this is my parents’ cat. They found him all alone in the garden of our country house four years ago and they adopeted him. Photo from the early days, he was still feral. Now he lives six months in the city, and six months in the country, and he's completely spoiled.


----------



## sdkitty

bubablu said:


> And this is my parents’ cat. They found him all alone in the garden of our country house four years ago and they adopeted him. Photo from the early days, he was still feral. Now he lives six months in the city, and six months in the country, and he's completely spoiled.
> 
> View attachment 4934850


aww...both cats are adorable.  I've never had a cat who snored 
  I can't quite understand the feral issue.....I had the idea they could not be turned from feral into a pet.  so either I have the wrong idea or could your parents cat have been a stray/homeless but not feral?  were they able to touch him early on?


----------



## bubablu

Oh well, this is a good question. I don't know, I'm not an expert and sorry English it's not my first language, I'm italian : ) No, they can't absolutely touch him the first days. And when they tried the first time to keep him in the house, he was so scared that went totally crazy and they had to let him out. If I remember well, it took two or three weeks to have him inside again.


----------



## sdkitty

bubablu said:


> Oh well, this is a good question. I don't know, I'm not an expert and sorry English it's not my first language, I'm italian : ) No, they can't absolutely touch him the first days. And when they tried the first time to keep him in the house, he was so scared that went totally crazy and they had to let him out. If I remember well, it took two or three weeks to have him inside again.


if he was a feral kitten then it seems maybe he could become a pet but according to what I've read an adult feral could not....anyway glad it worked out and your parents gave him a good home


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bubablu said:


> My teenager. He’ll be 15 years old in May, we adopted him from an animal shelter when he was 5 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934846
> 
> ETA: lol, he has just started snoring.


What a handsome fellow!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bubablu said:


> And this is my parents’ cat. They found him all alone in the garden of our country house four years ago and they adopeted him. Photo from the early days, he was still feral. Now he lives six months in the city, and six months in the country, and he's completely spoiled.
> 
> View attachment 4934850


too adorable!


----------



## bubablu

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a handsome fellow!!


He's flattered! No, ok, he is sleeping, as always. But I'll tell him. : )))


----------



## bubablu

CanuckBagLover said:


> too adorable!


Yes, an adorable little feisty chimp! LOL.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> that's funny about your cat....I've found young kitties play and then when they get past a certain age, you throw a toy and they just stare at it



 My Little Girl (ok - she's going 5 or 6 and and not so little, not fat just big) will never play with toys tossed at her.  She always looks at me like, "What? you think I'm going to chase after it like a dog? I'm no dog!".   

She will play but only If I play with her - I have a collection of long plastic sticks with a variety of strings, ribbons and feathers tied to them which I have to drag for her to chase and pounce.  She also does not like boxes, paper bags or paper in general*. * She was a rescue so I think that partly explains some of her behaviour.  

But she is cuddly on her own terms (of course).  Our nightly ritual is for her to jump on my lap when I watch t.v.  I put a fake fur blanket over me, which she loves.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




She starts off all curled up in ball but then falls in a deep sleep and ends up sprawling all over me.  I don't want to move and disturb her (it gets challenging when I have to pee though!)  She also likes to sleep by my feet in my bed.  And loves to be petted.  

She's been great source of comfort during this year, we were in lockdown of for a couple of months in the Spring and we've in lock down for the past month, which just been extended for another month.  I can see the lockdown lasting until March, because you know there will be a mid-January bump as  result of people getting together over the Holidays, despite the public health advice not too.

Always like this forum.  It is always such a joy.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Little Girl (ok - she's going 5 or 6 and and not so little, not fat just big) will never play with toys tossed at her.  She always looks at me like, "What? you think I'm going to chase after it like a dog? I'm no dog!".
> 
> She will play but only If I play with her - I have a collection of long plastic sticks with a variety of strings, ribbons and feathers tied to them which I have to drag for her to chase and pounce.  She also does not like boxes, paper bags or paper in general*. * She was a rescue so I think that partly explains some of her behaviour.
> 
> But she is cuddly on her own terms (of course).  Our nightly ritual is for her to jump on my lap when I watch t.v.  I put a fake fur blanket over me, which she loves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936417
> 
> 
> She starts off all curled up in ball but then falls in a deep sleep and ends up sprawling all over me.  I don't want to move and disturb her (it gets challenging when I have to pee though!)  She also likes to sleep by my feet in my bed.  And loves to be petted.
> 
> She's been great source of comfort during this year, we were in lockdown of for a couple of months in the Spring and we've in lock down for the past month, which just been extended for another month.  I can see the lockdown lasting until March, because you know there will be a mid-January bump as  result of people getting together over the Holidays, despite the public health advice not too.
> 
> Always like this forum.  It is always such a joy.


sweet!  she does look comfy on that fur throw.  My boy will lay next to me (not usually on my lap) on the couch at night.  When he gets comfy he will sprawl on his back - looks like the happiest cat ever.  Agree, they've been a comfort during the pandemic.  I'm so glad I happened to make the decision in January - not knowing that lockdown was coming - to adopt the two kitties.
Happy holidays to you.  I too am glad we succeeded in getting this subforum back up


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Happy Holidays to you SDKitty and to everyone else here and your furry babies.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Happy Holidays to you SDKitty and to everyone else here and your furry babies.


Happy holidays


----------



## Canturi lover

This is my beautiful girl. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeti loved his Christmas present Cheeto wasn't as impressed with this lol. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I also got them a super cute hot coconut and marshmallow toys that they both went nuts for.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Canturi lover said:


> This is my beautiful girl.
> Merry Christmas.
> View attachment 4938001


She makes an adorable Christmas ornament!!


----------



## skyqueen

My NYE date


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> My NYE date
> 
> View attachment 4942472


aww...dirty harry?


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> aww...dirty harry?


Who else? Clint Eastwood was already taken and he’s too old anyway!


----------



## x_shirley

My girl trying to reach for something underneath the couch, then popped up with one ear folded.


----------



## seghesio

Our feline WFH assistants over the years


----------



## sdkitty

seghesio said:


> Our feline WFH assistants over the years
> 
> View attachment 4963862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963870


cute......Georgia looking at screen esp


----------



## seghesio

sdkitty said:


> cute......Georgia looking at screen esp


Thank you... she's my sweet girl


----------



## CanuckBagLover

seghesio said:


> Our feline WFH assistants over the years
> 
> View attachment 4963862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963870


I love them all!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

seghesio said:


> Our feline WFH assistants over the years
> 
> View attachment 4963862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963870


I"m surprised you can any work done at all!  What's the name of the first cat pictured? She's beautiful (assuming she' a she).


----------



## BPC

I laughed for a good 10 minutes when I walked in on this..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BPC said:


> I laughed for a good 10 minutes when I walked in on this..
> 
> View attachment 4966961


Laughing outloud!


----------



## pukasonqo

I think I posted pics everywhere but, just in case here is Ichabod (she’s a girl) who came to us courtesy of the RSPCA


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> I think I posted pics everywhere but, just in case here is Ichabod (she’s a girl) who came to us courtesy of the RSPCA


she's cute and i love your staging with the pink blanket


----------



## Silaninil

pukasonqo said:


> I think I posted pics everywhere but, just in case here is Ichabod (she’s a girl) who came to us courtesy of the RSPCA


aghhh what a pretty kitty D:


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> I think I posted pics everywhere but, just in case here is Ichabod (she’s a girl) who came to us courtesy of the RSPCA


She's adorable and seems very happy in her new home!


----------



## boomer1234

Does anyone else’s dog love pillows and blankets (not his own) this much? Lol


----------



## indiaink

^ ... well, yes, especially when she knows it’s going to be 0 in the morning. 0 Degrees F.


----------



## boomer1234

Too cute! This is why I can’t have an Hermes blanket That I have debated for years....


----------



## sdkitty

boomer1234 said:


> Does anyone else’s dog love pillows and blankets (not his own) this much? Lol


it's been colder than usual here lately and my kitties lay on their throws and don't necessarily get up on the morning when I get up


----------



## CanuckBagLover

boomer1234 said:


> Does anyone else’s dog love pillows and blankets (not his own) this much? Lol


sweet....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's so cold these days, so I let him use my bed and my blankets to sleep in and stay warm for his afternoon nap. 
He's going to be 17 this year and was adopted when he was almost 2


----------



## Sferics

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pixiejenna

boomer1234 said:


> Does anyone else’s dog love pillows and blankets (not his own) this much? Lol



I have a cat blanket they’ll even get upset if I don’t have it on me and they want to hop in my lap. They’ll get up on the arm of my recliner and look at the blanket and me back and forth until I pick it up and put it on me.


----------



## thundercloud

The apple of my eye rolled up as a puppurrito last year during a staycation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

thundercloud said:


> The apple of my eye rolled up as a puppurrito last year during a staycation.
> View attachment 4980295


Those eyes!!!How could anyone say no to that face!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sferics said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974826


More cat stretches -


----------



## CanuckBagLover

And caught in a compromising position!


----------



## thundercloud

CanuckBagLover said:


> Those eyes!!!How could anyone say no to that face!


She's definitely hard to resist & she knows it! LOL. She is VERY treat motivated. Thankfully we've managed to keep her at a healthy weight, even with her puppy dog eyes!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod watching the sun go down


----------



## Styleanyone

My Maomao was sunbathing in the morning.


----------



## sdkitty

Styleanyone said:


> My Maomao was sunbathing in the morning.
> View attachment 4981737


aww...is he talking to you?


----------



## Styleanyone

@sdkitty, Maomao is very talkative. He always respond to me if I talk to him.


----------



## sdkitty

Styleanyone said:


> @sdkitty, Maomao is very talkative. He always respond to me if I talk to him.


love that....our boy (in my avatar is pretty talkative)


----------



## boomer1234

It’s not even cold.... lol


----------



## thundercloud

boomer1234 said:


> It’s not even cold.... lol


All snuggled up! ❤


----------



## pixiejenna

In the kitchen and heard a noise behind me guess Yeti needed to check out the dishwasher lol. Luckily I cleaned out the bottom rack already


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> In the kitchen and heard a noise behind me guess Yeti needed to check out the dishwasher lol. Luckily I cleaned out the bottom rack already


Oh my!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod in the morning


----------



## skyqueen

My Valentine...can't keep his eyes off me! LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> My Valentine...can't keep his eyes off me! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 4991221


unconditional love


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> unconditional love


Can't believe the joy this little guy brings to my life


----------



## sdkitty

my kitties are so amusing
last night I was watching tv and heard meowing...little girl came by me but wouldn't sit with me so I just kept watching tv.  a half hour or so later I was in the bathroom and heard the meowing again.  sweet pea was in my sight and it wasn't her.  jack had locked himself in the office.  I opened the door and he was looking scared - ran down the hall 
What a character


----------



## JenJBS

My (not so) mini panther, Kipling. 18lbs...


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> My (not so) mini panther, Kipling. 18lbs...
> View attachment 5001357


gorgeous....he looks quite large


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous....he looks quite large



Thank you!  And doesn't he know it.  He's my big boy.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  And doesn't he know it.  He's my big boy.


do you know his weight?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> do you know his weight?



18 lbs


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JenJBS said:


> My (not so) mini panther, Kipling. 18lbs...
> View attachment 5001357


He is a mini panther!!! I have fondness for black cats - my first cat we had growing up was all black.


----------



## JenJBS

CanuckBagLover said:


> He is a mini panther!!! I have fondness for black cats - my first cat we had growing up was all black.



Thank you!    What was your black cat's name?


----------



## Swanky

Helping with the laundry!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My dogs, 11 and 17, last night. They've loved each other since the day they met (9 years ago)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My dogs, 11 and 17, last night. They've loved each other since the day they met (9 years ago)
> 
> View attachment 5004442


So sweet!


----------



## skyqueen

Snuggle Bug


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Snuggle Bug
> 
> View attachment 5009676


sweet!  they do like their comfort don't they?  my cats (particularly the girl) like this decorative lantern/portable heater we have.  she will just sit in front of it for a long time.  not sure if its the flickering "candle" or the heat or both that is fascinating her.


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie and Roxie after a successful day playing scent detection.


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> Hobie and Roxie after a successful day playing scent detection.


So proud of themselves ❤️


----------



## Irishgal

skyqueen said:


> So proud of themselves ❤


They really are. Such dorks.


----------



## kodama22

My dog Kodama aka Kody the other day I found him hiding in a basket that stores our blankets!


----------



## pukasonqo

kodama22 said:


> My dog Kodama aka Kody the other day I found him hiding in a basket that stores our blankets!


I thought he was a stuffed toy! ❤️❤️


----------



## mzedith

Lucy and Ally getting ready to go fishing. This was last summer.


----------



## mzedith

Henry sucking on his toy elephant that ended up in the round file. Haven’t found a replacement yet.


----------



## mzedith

Finally Freddie. sunning on the bow of the boat.


----------



## thundercloud

I honestly don't know that we would have made it (sanely) through this pandemic without our furry family member! Just love her to bits.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

thundercloud said:


> I honestly don't know that we would have made it (sanely) through this pandemic without our furry family member! Just love her to bits.
> View attachment 5022842


I think we feel all the same about our fur babies!  Lovely picture.


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Hobie and Roxie after a successful day playing scent detection.
> wow....all those ribbons


----------



## sdkitty

our jack has been climbing the ladderback chairs for a long time....now sister has gotten into the act.  guess this where the term copycat came into being


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod


sweet....reminds me of mine


----------



## skyqueen

What I wake up to every morning


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> What I wake up to every morning
> 
> View attachment 5028082
> 
> View attachment 5028083


what a cute face to wake up too!  (Certainly beats some boyfriends Ive had !)


----------



## skyqueen

CanuckBagLover said:


> what a cute face to wake up too!  (Certainly beats some boyfriends Ive had !)


...husbands, too!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> What I wake up to every morning
> 
> View attachment 5028082
> 
> View attachment 5028083


So much personality!


----------



## SouthTampa

Here are my two “little butts”


----------



## pukasonqo

Finally, a sunny day


----------



## sdkitty

my kitties like to be next to me at the kitchen bar.....not on my lap, just nearby....sometimes they will put their paws on my lap as if they want to come over but they don't do it....strange little creatures


----------



## Styleanyone

Recently, I saw my babies yawning a lot. Spring is a lazy sleeping time, I guess


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Happy 17th birthday for him today  - we had a cookie party with immediate family and his fur-sister, and he wore a lil sparkly unicorn sweater. Best part of his day was probably the greenie.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Happy 17th birthday for him today  - we had a cookie party with immediate family and his fur-sister, and he wore a lil sparkly unicorn sweater. Best part of his day was probably the greenie.
> 
> View attachment 5056623


Congratulations!  Looking awfully good for 17!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Little Girl getting comfy on the couch


----------



## boomer1234

My dog was taken on vacation by his grandparents. He goes on more vacations than me lol


----------



## skyqueen

My Pete!


----------



## Clearblueskies

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Happy 17th birthday for him today  - we had a cookie party with immediate family and his fur-sister, and he wore a lil sparkly unicorn sweater. Best part of his day was probably the greenie.
> 
> View attachment 5056623


Aw, bless him, he looks lovely in his little jumper


----------



## roxies_mom

This is Wilton. His owners of 10 years abandoned him at the vet's office because he no longer fits into their lifestyle.  He's diabetic. We rescued him. He's the sweetest little boy...and our yorkie Max thinks so too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

roxies_mom said:


> This is Wilton. His owners of 10 years abandoned him at the vet's office because he no longer fits into their lifestyle.  He's diabetic. We rescued him. He's the sweetest little boy...and our yorkie Max thinks so too.


Cant stand people who abandon their pets because they no longer fit into their lifestyle. So glad you found him and gave him loving home.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> My Pete!
> 
> View attachment 5108924


Just gorgeous!  How do peacocks behave
Is he friendly


----------



## skyqueen

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cant stand people who abandon their pets because they no longer fit into their lifestyle. So glad you found him and gave him loving home.


I often wonder what they do if they have children? Asshats! 


CanuckBagLover said:


> Just gorgeous!  How do peacocks behave
> Is he friendly


I have been working with Pete to eat out of my hand. He likes Dirty Harry's dog food the best. He wouldn't attack anyone, unlike geese! That's another story


----------



## sdkitty

roxies_mom said:


> This is Wilton. His owners of 10 years abandoned him at the vet's office because he no longer fits into their lifestyle.  He's diabetic. We rescued him. He's the sweetest little boy...and our yorkie Max thinks so too.


So great you have given him a loving home


----------



## roxies_mom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cant stand people who abandon their pets because they no longer fit into their lifestyle. So glad you found him and gave him loving home.


He was a blessing for us, truly. We had just lost our rescued Yorkie, Chuckie so we were ready to love another unwanted pup.


----------



## sdkitty

boomer1234 said:


> My dog was taken on vacation by his grandparents. He goes on more vacations than me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070207


no wonder ...I'm sure he's a great companion


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cant stand people who abandon their pets because they no longer fit into their lifestyle. So glad you found him and gave him loving home.


right....adopting an animal is a commitment...sometimes when they aren't well, it's a hardship but you don't just abandon (or kill) them
It should really be some sort of crime that the vet could report 
But the important thing is he has a better home now


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> right....adopting an animal is a commitment...sometimes when they aren't well, it's a hardship but you don't just abandon (or kill) them
> It should really be some sort of crime that the vet could report
> But the important thing is he has a better home now


AMEN!


----------



## Sferics

30 °C  /  86 °F
While I am working in the garden.
Who's the clever one?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sferics said:


> 30 °C  /  86 °F
> While I am working in the garden.
> Who's the clever one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114822
> View attachment 5114831


Cats. Always. No exception.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Here’s my doggie Tank- he’s a big love bug. He loves kisses and belly rubs too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LVLoveaffair said:


> Here’s my doggie Tank- he’s a big love bug. He loves kisses and belly rubs too.


adorable!


----------



## sdkitty

LVLoveaffair said:


> Here’s my doggie Tank- he’s a big love bug. He loves kisses and belly rubs too.


now that's a dog...how big is he?


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and proof she is not always camera ready


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod and proof she is not always camera ready


She still takes a great picture. Would love to post more pictures of my Little Girl but she is so shy - the minute I try - she freezes or runs away.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> She still takes a great picture. Would love to post more pictures of my Little Girl but she is so shy - the minute I try - she freezes or runs away.


Ha
I know....ours will be in the perfect pose and by the time I get the camera they move


----------



## smallfry

LVLoveaffair said:


> Here’s my doggie Tank- he’s a big love bug. He loves kisses and belly rubs too.


What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## mularice

We got a lockdown addition to our family, our blue British Shorthair kitten, Mochi.
He is now 6 months old, we picked him up at 2 months old, he has grown from 700g to 3.5kg in 4 months! Hoping he will be a lovely chonky boy!
He loves chicken and only likes to play with Hermés carrier bags, he’s a bit of a snob already.
A few photos from kitten to now!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mularice said:


> We got a lockdown addition to our family, our blue British Shorthair kitten, Mochi.
> He is now 6 months old, we picked him up at 2 months old, he has grown from 700g to 3.5kg in 4 months! Hoping he will be a lovely chonky boy!
> He loves chicken and only likes to play with Hermés carrier bags, he’s a bit of a snob already.
> A few photos from kitten to now!


Congratulations on your new boy! He is adorable!  Please keep posting pictures as he grows!  There is also a separate thread dedicated to cats!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> Congratulations on your new boy! He is adorable!  Please keep posting pictures as he grows!  There is also a separate thread dedicated to cats!


(2,265) CAT Owners Club - Pics of your babies!! | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## bisousx

This is my 14 year old pandemic rescue pug, who we fostered for a week before deciding to adopt him - he is technically a rescue, but has been spoilt and loved by all his previous owners. Love him so much    This old man is one of the biggest joys of my life.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> This is my 14 year old pandemic rescue pug, who we fostered for a week before deciding to adopt him - he is technically a rescue, but has been spoilt and loved by all his previous owners. Love him so much    This old man is one of the biggest joys of my life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129823
> View attachment 5129824
> 
> View attachment 5129825


He is adorable. So nice of you to give him home - older dogs can be hard to adopt.


----------



## SouthTampa

I am cleaning and woke up sleeping beauty with the vacuum.   Her highness was not amused.  The
look she gave me.    Her name is Dali and trust me she lives up to it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Waiting for my return home. We haven't been apart for 16 months because of Covid stay-at-home orders. I just went back to work last week and she's very sad. She stays like this all day - she used to lay in her bed when I was at work, now she waits in my empty office.


----------



## thundercloud

mularice said:


> We got a lockdown addition to our family, our blue British Shorthair kitten, Mochi.
> He is now 6 months old, we picked him up at 2 months old, he has grown from 700g to 3.5kg in 4 months! Hoping he will be a lovely chonky boy!
> He loves chicken and only likes to play with Hermés carrier bags, he’s a bit of a snob already.
> A few photos from kitten to now!


Omg! Mochi is adorable!! Those poses on his back! So cute!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Waiting for my return home. We haven't been apart for 16 months because of Covid stay-at-home orders. I just went back to work last week and she's very sad. She stays like this all day - she used to lay in her bed when I was at work, now she waits in my empty office.
> 
> View attachment 5137146


I hope she adjusts


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> This is my 14 year old pandemic rescue pug, who we fostered for a week before deciding to adopt him - he is technically a rescue, but has been spoilt and loved by all his previous owners. Love him so much    This old man is one of the biggest joys of my life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129823
> View attachment 5129824
> 
> View attachment 5129825


he looks so content


----------



## wilding

My new baby Theodore aka Teddy  my 2 older boars have taken to him. I got him on Saturday and he's quite skittish, so hard to get a decent pic of him. The 2 older boys are nearly 5 now.

Everyone together in the laundry basket Saturday  Larry (sheep dog), tank and little teddy.




Eugene the younger cat of the 2 is jealous, he usually vists the boys and sleeps in their enclosure...


----------



## luvprada

bisousx said:


> This is my 14 year old pandemic rescue pug, who we fostered for a week before deciding to adopt him - he is technically a rescue, but has been spoilt and loved by all his previous owners. Love him so much    This old man is one of the biggest joys of my life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129823
> View attachment 5129824
> 
> View attachment 5129825


You are an angel for giving him a forever home!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod, silently judging me


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod, silently judging me


We have all been there with our cats!!  I know how you feel!


----------



## luvprada

My 10 1/2 old rescue pom. He’s been with me for 9 1/2 years. I made an Instagram page for him. Don’t have or want one for myself but it’s fun posting his photos!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

luvprada said:


> My 10 1/2 old rescue pom. He’s been with me for 9 1/2 years. I made an Instagram page for him. Don’t have or want one for myself but it’s fun posting his photos!
> 
> View attachment 5151695


He is a cutie! So glad he found his forever home with you!


----------



## sdkitty

luvprada said:


> My 10 1/2 old rescue pom. He’s been with me for 9 1/2 years. I made an Instagram page for him. Don’t have or want one for myself but it’s fun posting his photos!
> 
> View attachment 5151695


he's adorable....I've always thought these dogs look like little foxes


----------



## HeatherL

Here’s my Louie at just over 6 months.  He’s a brindle Boston Terrier.  Below is Louie with my 11 year old kitty, Clyde.  They are the loves of my life.


----------



## aerinha

Sweetie is a very large tabby male who was roaming my neighborhood.  He chose me to make a home with and loves his bed.


----------



## sdkitty

Sweet. Glad you gave him a home


----------



## CanuckBagLover

HeatherL said:


> Here’s my Louie at just over 6 months.  He’s a brindle Boston Terrier.  Below is Louie with my 11 year old kitty, Clyde.  They are the loves of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159512
> View attachment 5159513


They are adorable! Do they get along


----------



## CanuckBagLover

aerinha said:


> Sweetie is a very large tabby male who was roaming my neighborhood.  He chose me to make a home with and loves his bed.
> View attachment 5159514


Sweetie is a very apt name!


----------



## HeatherL

CanuckBagLover said:


> They are adorable! Do they get along


Thank you!  To make a long story short,  Louie has enough energy for the entire world to run and Clyde is getting up there, but he has places he can escape when the pup becomes relentless (which is often) - LOL.  Clyde continues to hang out with all of us until he needs a break so I’d say they get along pretty well overall.


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> Sweetie is a very large tabby male who was roaming my neighborhood.  He chose me to make a home with and loves his bed.
> View attachment 5159514


we've had a couple of cats choose us 
your big tabby reminds me of our Jack.  He's pretty large - 12 pounds and long


----------



## castortroy666

He cant wear clothes, but loves his versace pillow in his bedroom


----------



## CanuckBagLover

castortroy666 said:


> He cant wear clothes, but loves his versace pillow in his bedroom
> 
> View attachment 5160467


They go very well together!


----------



## castortroy666

CanuckBagLover said:


> They go very well together!


Thank you! Luckily he dont bite or try to destroy it


----------



## thundercloud

Love her to pieces.   She's turning 12 in a couple months. I dread her getting older, but I know it's just a part of life...


----------



## pukasonqo

Finally some sunny warm days!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Finally some sunny warm days!
> 
> View attachment 5162053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162055


Love the first photo, how the grass brings out the green in her eyes.
You take great photos!  Are you professional


----------



## CanuckBagLover

thundercloud said:


> Love her to pieces.   She's turning 12 in a couple months. I dread her getting older, but I know it's just a part of life...
> 
> View attachment 5161859


Sweet photo!  I just want to reach out and pat the nose!


----------



## Schnooples

This is Carl Albert, my bestest boy, he's 5 yrs old.




This is Hank, he’s an emotion wreck 




Happy (fat tabby) and Marty (black & white)


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Love the first photo, how the grass brings out the green in her eyes.
> You take great photos!  Are you professional


Thank you! I love taking photos but nope, not a professional


----------



## thundercloud

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sweet photo!  I just want to reach out and pat the nose!


LOL. Thank you so much!


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie


----------



## opensesame

Irishgal said:


> Hobie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162720



Looking comfy!


----------



## Irishgal

opensesame said:


> Looking comfy!


Yes and he’s quite modest as you can see


----------



## Styleanyone

My boy - yangyang was watching me swimming from the window. He is adorable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slgoodwin17 said:


> This is Carl Albert, my bestest boy, he's 5 yrs old.
> 
> View attachment 5162242
> 
> 
> This is Hank, he’s an emotion wreck
> 
> View attachment 5162244
> 
> 
> Happy (fat tabby) and Marty (black & white)
> 
> View attachment 5162245


What a sweet fur family you have!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you! I love taking photos but nope, not a professional


Well you are certainly talented!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Styleanyone said:


> My boy - yangyang was watching me swimming from the window. He is adorable.
> View attachment 5162816


a big white powder puff!


----------



## skyqueen

HeatherL said:


> Here’s my Louie at just over 6 months.  He’s a brindle Boston Terrier.  Below is Louie with my 11 year old kitty, Clyde.  They are the loves of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159512
> View attachment 5159513


I love BT...the best


----------



## luvprada

Irishgal said:


> Hobie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162720


Love this!


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well you are certainly talented!


Thank you!


----------



## Grande Latte

My new dog. He's now 6 months old.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Grande Latte said:


> My new dog. He's now 6 months old.
> View attachment 5166009


Congrats! A cutie!!


----------



## sdkitty

slgoodwin17 said:


> This is Carl Albert, my bestest boy, he's 5 yrs old.
> 
> View attachment 5162242
> 
> 
> This is Hank, he’s an emotion wreck
> 
> View attachment 5162244
> 
> 
> Happy (fat tabby) and Marty (black & white)
> 
> View attachment 5162245


nice family....everyone get along?


----------



## hers4eva

*oh my gosh your tiny pup is exquisite   
spotless white fur and love that you are leaving fur longish 

what breed is he?*




Grande Latte said:


> My new dog. He's now 6 months old.
> View attachment 5166009


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> My new dog. He's now 6 months old.
> View attachment 5166009


adorable!  reminds me I saw a woman yesterday walking her dogs.  dogs were white/beige - like a long haired golden retriever or something similar and the woman had long blonde hair.  I had to tell her the dogs were cute and they matched her


----------



## Schnooples

sdkitty said:


> nice family....everyone get along?



Yep.  I mean Carl (the Boston) will try and hump Happy (the big fat tabby)  but other than that they have all sorted their pecking order and are pretty chill and play well together.


----------



## Grande Latte

hers4eva said:


> *oh my gosh your tiny pup is exquisite
> spotless white fur and love that you are leaving fur longish
> 
> what breed is he?*



He's a mini Maltese! I have had a chihuahua before (also very tiny), but never a Maltese. This one is fierce. He may look sweet, but he's feisty!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slgoodwin17 said:


> Yep.  I mean Carl (the Boston) will try and hump Happy (the big fat tabby)  but other than that they have all sorted their pecking order and are pretty chill and play well together.


too funny!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Grande Latte said:


> My new dog. He's now 6 months old.
> View attachment 5166009


So adorable


----------



## Grande Latte

Any one here good at trimming mini dogs? I try to here and there, but my Maltese moves a lot and can't keep still. I don't want to hurt him. So it's been difficult, hence the longish hair.


----------



## Zelda Fitzgerald

Happy to show off my pets!  To the left and middle is Hans von Schnauzer and to the right is Galloway


----------



## sdkitty

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> Happy to show off my pets!  To the left and middle is Hans von Schnauzer and to the right is Galloway
> 
> View attachment 5168743
> View attachment 5168744
> View attachment 5168748


adorable


----------



## pukasonqo

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> Happy to show off my pets!  To the left and middle is Hans von Schnauzer and to the right is Galloway
> 
> View attachment 5168743
> View attachment 5168744
> View attachment 5168748


Schnauzers are adorable, love the head tilt!


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie. Age 2.5 Black and Tan dachshund


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 5198281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobie. Age 2.5 Black and Tan dachshund


the expression is priceless


----------



## BPC

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 5198281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobie. Age 2.5 Black and Tan dachshund


so cute!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning nap


----------



## toodensneakers

What do you think of his new style?


----------



## Norm.Core

She’s no longer here. But she’s still my girl and I miss her everyday.


----------



## skyqueen

Herding without their tail feathers!


----------



## luvprada

le_junkie said:


> She’s no longer here. But she’s still my girl and I miss her everyday.
> 
> View attachment 5200557


She was beautiful. What was her name?


----------



## Norm.Core

luvprada said:


> She was beautiful. What was her name?



Maimai. And yes, she was big and beautiful.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

le_junkie said:


> She’s no longer here. But she’s still my girl and I miss her everyday.
> 
> View attachment 5200557


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grande Latte

toodensneakers said:


> What do you think of his new style?
> 
> View attachment 5200534



I love chihuahuas. Mine passed away in May, I've missed him terribly. I remember he would look suave in all kinds of outfits and he was just the sweetest and coolest dog ever!


----------



## Norm.Core

CanuckBagLover said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Aww. Thank you.  

It’s been a few years now. Doesn’t feel like it.


----------



## sdkitty

le_junkie said:


> Aww. Thank you.
> 
> It’s been a few years now. Doesn’t feel like it.


so sorry for your loss
do you have other pets?


----------



## Norm.Core

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss
> do you have other pets?


No. It won’t be for a while. I’m a crazy dog lover though so just enjoying dog pics and stories from family/friends. 

I wasn’t sure I can post her pic since there’s the Rainbow Bridge thread here, but I saw the cute lovey pet pics late night and got carried away.


----------



## sdkitty

le_junkie said:


> No. It won’t be for a while. I’m a crazy dog lover though so just enjoying dog pics and stories from family/friends.
> 
> I wasn’t sure I can post her pic since there’s the Rainbow Bridge thread here, but I saw the cute lovey pet pics late night and got carried away.


we always enjoy seeing sweet pet pics here


----------



## toodensneakers

Grande Latte said:


> I love chihuahuas. Mine passed away in May, I've missed him terribly. I remember he would look suave in all kinds of outfits and he was just the sweetest and coolest dog ever!


Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that. Yes, they're the sweetest also the most snobby of all the dogs I've had.


----------



## toodensneakers

Oh btw everyone, his brother wants to join in and say hello.


----------



## grismouette

my dog turned 5 a few weeks ago and we gave him the cutest pate cakes from mishka dog cakes in San Francisco


----------



## luvprada

grismouette said:


> my dog turned 5 a few weeks ago and we gave him the cutest pate cakes from mishka dog cakes in San Francisco
> View attachment 5208972


Adorable!


----------



## grismouette

luvprada said:


> Adorable!


Thank you so much  @luvprada


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie, registered name OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard, earned his Field Championship last weekend. For a working dachshund this is the move coveted title. He’s only 2 1/2, and he earned it very quickly. He had such fun, which is the most important.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> Hobie, registered name OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard, earned his Field Championship last weekend. For a working dachshund this is the move coveted title. He’s only 2 1/2, and he earned it very quickly. He had such fun, which is the most important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212398


Congratulatons!


----------



## Irishgal

CanuckBagLover said:


> Congratulatons!


Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

toodensneakers said:


> What do you think of his new style?
> 
> View attachment 5200534


Adorable!  I lost my Chihuahua 12/11/20, he was 18.  I will always have a soft spot for Chihuahua’s.


----------



## HeatherL

le_junkie said:


> She’s no longer here. But she’s still my girl and I miss her everyday.
> 
> View attachment 5200557


So sorry for your loss, it’s the worst part of loving a fur baby.


----------



## HeatherL

This is Louie


----------



## Yuki85

New family member - Tiger-  since last week! Unfortunately my cat is not amused


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> New family member - Tiger-  since last week! Unfortunately my cat is not amused
> 
> View attachment 5213871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213872


sweet!  German Shepherd puppy?
Cat will probably be the boss


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> sweet!  German Shepherd puppy?
> Cat will probably be the boss



Yes, at the moment they are separated, but if both are in the garden cat doesn’t want to play with him… cat always beats him


----------



## Grande Latte

HeatherL said:


> Adorable!  I lost my Chihuahua 12/11/20, he was 18.  I will always have a soft spot for Chihuahua’s.



I lost my Chihuahua this year. Totally unexpected. He was only 13. Strangely after my 2 elderly cats passed away both at 19, a few months later, the Chihuahua left suddenly. The three of them were extremely close, I think little Chihuahua was just heartbroken.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Grande Latte said:


> I lost my Chihuahua this year. Totally unexpected. He was only 13. Strangely after my 2 elderly cats passed away both at 19, a few months later, the Chihuahua left suddenly. The three of them were extremely close, I think little Chihuahua was just heartbroken.


That is sad, but I believe it.  So sorry for loss.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> I lost my Chihuahua this year. Totally unexpected. He was only 13. Strangely after my 2 elderly cats passed away both at 19, a few months later, the Chihuahua left suddenly. The three of them were extremely close, I think little Chihuahua was just heartbroken.


So sorry for your loss but how sweet that the three of them were so close


----------



## HeatherL

Grande Latte said:


> I lost my Chihuahua this year. Totally unexpected. He was only 13. Strangely after my 2 elderly cats passed away both at 19, a few months later, the Chihuahua left suddenly. The three of them were extremely close, I think little Chihuahua was just heartbroken.


I’m so sorry for your loss.  It is truly devastating.  My 13 year old cat passed 6 days after my Chihuahua.  She was diagnosed with cancer about 1 1/2 week before she passed.  It was too late and there wasn’t anything we could do for her.  What makes me upset is she had a full check up in Nov, senior check up.  All the blood work & stool samples and everything came back fine.  She was gone on 12/17/20.  My Chihuahua started getting sick when he was 16, he was put on a few meds for his heart, kidney & arthritis.  He was very comfortable until the last few days.  It’s just so hard, even when you do everything you can and especially when you can’t do anything at all.


----------



## grismouette

My boy


----------



## CanuckBagLover

what a cutie!


----------



## Christofle

AquaKitty


----------



## Cams

Our Mobi.


----------



## sdkitty

Cams said:


> Our Mobi.


cute pushed in puppy face


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> AquaKitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233334


LOL...does he like the water?


----------



## Christofle

Is anyone else’s pet obsessed with the smell of cedars? She snorts every cedar she passes.


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> LOL...does he like the water?


She loves to stick her head and paws in the water but she’s not moved on to full on swimming yet. I’m taking things one small step at a time before bringing her to the lake.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She loves to stick her head and paws in the water but she’s not moved on to full on swimming yet. I’m taking things one small step at a time before bringing her to the lake.


LOL
are you really gonna try to take her swimming?
I've heard certain breeds of cat like the water but generally cats don't swim


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Is anyone else’s pet obsessed with the smell of cedars? She snorts every cedar she passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233349


my kitties are indoors so they don't get to do this


----------



## Cams

sdkitty said:


> cute pushed in puppy face


Thank you.


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> are you really gonna try to take her swimming?
> I've heard certain breeds of cat like the water but generally cats don't swim


Egyptian Maus, Mainecoons and a few other breeds don’t mind water and even enjoy it (depending on the cat).


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Is anyone else’s pet obsessed with the smell of cedars? She snorts every cedar she passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233349


That’s cute.


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> my kitties are indoors so they don't get to do this


That just means that you don’t have to deal with howling in front of the door to be let outside (you’d think she was dying). She went from a city cat to a full-on country cat (albeit with her harness). She can be a real noise maker!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> That just means that you don’t have to deal with howling in front of the door to be let outside (you’d think she was dying). She went from a city cat to a full-on country cat (albeit with her harness). She can be a real noise maker!


ours don't even think about going out...they do watch birds from the window


----------



## pukasonqo

Our new addition, Miles and his crooked nose, chatterbox extraordinaire
Ichabod still contemplating life BM and AM


----------



## Galgali

pure contentment


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Our new addition, Miles and his crooked nose, chatterbox extraordinaire
> Ichabod still contemplating life BM and AM


hes gonna be a good one


----------



## Glamorous_girl

Just took some pictures of mine while he was clean lol


----------



## sdkitty

Glamorous_girl said:


> Just took some pictures of mine while he was clean lol


he's beautiful.....a bit more work to care for than a dog or cat I think


----------



## Pradagal




----------



## _Moravia_

Pradagal said:


> View attachment 5241018
> View attachment 5241019



What a character. Love his/her expression in the first photo!


----------



## skyqueen

Been a while since I posted a pic of my Dirty Harry


----------



## sand

Odie waiting
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 patiently for the vet!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Odie waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patiently for the vet!


Seeet


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Glamorous_girl said:


> Just took some pictures of mine while he was clean lol



Beautiful horse.  Is he branded?


----------



## pukasonqo

This morning with Ichabod and Miles


----------



## Grande Latte

All the animals are adorable.


----------



## skyqueen

sand said:


> Odie waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patiently for the vet!


I grew up with a liver color English Spinger, so I'm partial. Fantastic, loving, happy breed


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> This morning with Ichabod and Miles


are they getting along?


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> are they getting along?


I despair at times, he is a big boofhead and comes bouncing to play only to be hissed and spat out…sigh
I hope they will eventually settle, a friend told me it took hers 8 months so patience is a must
Miles is happy as long as he has food, pats and anywhere to snooze


----------



## thundercloud

Our "pup" turned 12 last month. This is from some bday pics I took at home. We've been celebrating big every year. I'm very conscious of her aging, so I want to spoil her every chance we get.  She comes running when we start singing the birthday song, since she knows there will be cake! LOL.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> I despair at times, he is a big boofhead and comes bouncing to play only to be hissed and spat out…sigh
> I hope they will eventually settle, a friend told me it took hers 8 months so patience is a must
> Miles is happy as long as he has food, pats and anywhere to snooze


they may never  love each other but if you love both of them that's ok....miles has a forever home with you and that's a good thing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My beautiful baby boy Chester who is 16 years old.        He has ruined that patch of grass as that is where he goes to the bathroom!


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles AKA Boofhead


----------



## HeatherL

Pradagal said:


> View attachment 5241018
> View attachment 5241019


Omg!  British shorthair?  I’ve always loved this breed.  Too cute!


----------



## HeatherL

I just love him to pieces!


----------



## luvprada

HeatherL said:


> I just love him to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251275


Adorable!


----------



## HeatherL

luvprada said:


> Adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bedtime cuddles with one of my babies, wearing her new holiday sweater


----------



## FendiBaby

My sweet kittens Oren Mochi and Tyza Fay


----------



## sdkitty

FendiBaby said:


> My sweet kittens Oren Mochi and Tyza Fay
> 
> View attachment 5271675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271676


adorable.  scottish fold and persian?


----------



## Irishgal

Terrible thing to do to a dignified Field Champion but


----------



## karylicious

Merry Christmas y’all


----------



## sdkitty

karylicious said:


> Merry Christmas y’all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280541


Merry Christmas


----------



## cmars

karylicious said:


> Merry Christmas y’all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280541


This is the life!


----------



## cmars

just trying to make it through the holidays!


----------



## sdkitty

cmars said:


> View attachment 5280552
> 
> just trying to make it through the holidays!


is he smiling?


----------



## cmars

sdkitty said:


> is he smiling?


He was half asleep


----------



## Styleanyone

Here are the Xmas photos of this year. Not very happy though


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Celebrating the holidays in our matching reindeer sweaters. He's 17 now and still the love of my life


----------



## 1LV

I wasn’t a cat person until Ruby found me.


----------



## skyqueen

Armpit warmer!


----------



## sdkitty

Styleanyone said:


> Here are the Xmas photos of this year. Not very happy though
> View attachment 5280562
> View attachment 5280563
> View attachment 5280564


pic in the middle is so cute


----------



## pukasonqo

Icky and Miles


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie looking like a coked out hedge funder


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 5291823
> 
> Hobie looking like a coked out hedge funder


Al Pacino in Scarface comes to mind but AP is not as adorable as Hobie!


----------



## wimp

Nimbus the derpy coward


----------



## sdkitty

star mix said:


> Nimbus the derpy coward
> 
> View attachment 5296889
> View attachment 5296891


cute
that's funny
we have neighbors who have a young pointer type dog....when I walk by their house the dog runs and hides   clearly not a watchdog....the owner likes to hunt.  don't know how this pup will do as a hunting dog


----------



## wimp

sdkitty said:


> cute
> that's funny
> we have neighbors who have a young pointer type dog....when I walk by their house the dog runs and hides   clearly not a watchdog....the owner likes to hunt.  don't know how this pup will do as a hunting dog



Sounds like your neighbor's dog would get along well with Nimbus. Once my brother's cat pushed his toy off a table and she ran to the furthest corner of the house and hid under a desk


----------



## sdkitty

star mix said:


> Sounds like your neighbor's dog would get along well with Nimbus. Once my brother's cat pushed his toy off a table and she ran to the furthest corner of the house and hid under a desk


LOL
my DH did say he saw the neighbor's dog playing with another dog one day so maybe when he has his owner to protect him, he does better
But I have to kinda laugh...a guess a hunter type guy would prefer his dog be a bit less cowardly.  this one is almost as bad as my kitty


----------



## Lux.

In his custom tuxedo from Annahappydog on Etsy


----------



## sdkitty

Lux. said:


> In his custom tuxedo from Annahappydog on Etsy


so cute!  what breed?  full-grown?


----------



## Lux.

sdkitty said:


> so cute!  what breed?  full-grown?


Thank you!! He is 11 years old and 8lbs. He's a  shihpoo.


----------



## meemosas

Sleepy boy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Happy 18th Birthday to one of my furbabies  He got a new bed and sweater.


----------



## BPC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Happy 18th Birthday to one of my furbabies  He got a new bed and sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5380767



Happy Birthday cutie!! Enjoy your day


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Dexter’s 1st Birthday!


----------



## pukasonqo

Synchronised washing


----------



## thundercloud

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Happy 18th Birthday to one of my furbabies  He got a new bed and sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5380767


Happy 18th birthday to your pup!


Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Dexter’s 1st Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381771
> View attachment 5381772


Happy 1st birthday to your pup!


----------



## Lux.

My puppy   Nora


----------



## Irishgal

I had a portrait of Hobie, aka
Field Champion OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard MS SWN SCA TKA done at the last field trial we went to. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



“Put the dog first and the sport second”.


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> I had a portrait of Hobie, aka
> Field Champion OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard MS SWN SCA TKA done at the last field trial we went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388010
> 
> “Put the dog first and the sport second”.



I have a soft spot for schnauzers (sorry but I can’t recall the correct breed name) and sausage dogs!
Crowded House had a song There goes God and love these lines:

Hey, don't look now, but there goes God
In his sexy pants and his sausage dog
And he can't stand Beelzebub
Cause he looks so good in black, in black

Worth a listen!


----------



## Irishgal

pukasonqo said:


> I have a soft spot for schnauzers (sorry but I can’t recall the correct breed name) and sausage dogs!
> Crowded House had a song There goes God and love these lines:
> 
> Hey, don't look now, but there goes God
> In his sexy pants and his sausage dog
> And he can't stand Beelzebub
> Cause he looks so good in black, in black
> 
> Worth a listen!


Dachshunds or Teckels. Sometimes if the dog is a working dog, like mine are, they call them Teckels.


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> Dachshunds or Teckels. Sometimes if the dog is a working dog, like mine are, they call them Teckels.


Thank you! He is gorgeous


----------



## Irishgal

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you! He is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Sferics

Sascha and Cristóbal - they moved in one week ago. They love each other so much


----------



## Moxisox

Willow taking her first ferry ride, and one of my daughter’s gerbils Pearl, eating a Gerber puff.


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Sascha and Cristóbal - they moved in one week ago. They love each other so much
> 
> View attachment 5388069


sweet!  so you adopted them when they were already bonded?


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> sweet!  so you adopted them when they were already bonded?


! 
Yes, they are from a shelter. Someone found them in the streets, and nobody did miss them or searched for them.
I wonder what happened to them...they are totally trusting, don't use their claws and teeth on people, are very cuddly. They slept by my side from the first night.
So someone seems to have put a lot of love in them but then abandoned them? It's a mystery.


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> !
> Yes, they are from a shelter. Someone found them in the streets, and nobody did miss them or searched for them.
> I wonder what happened to them...they are totally trusting, don't use their claws and teeth on people, are very cuddly. They slept by my side from the first night.
> So someone seems to have put a lot of love in them but then abandoned them? It's a mystery.


aww
so glad they have you now
We had a cat like that he was the sweetest most docile kitty, showed up at our back door one morning.  I think he got to be a year old (no longer a little kitten) and was abandoned.
The two we have now were adopted together, came from the same household but not siblings and not really bonded.  but they get along OK.  will lay together, like to play chase, keep each other company
Feels great to rescue, doesn't it?


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> aww
> so glad they have you now
> We had a cat like that he was the sweetest most docile kitty, showed up at our back door one morning.  I think he got to be a year old (no longer a little kitten) and was abandoned.
> The two we have now were adopted together, came from the same household but not siblings and not really bonded.  but they get along OK.  will lay together, like to play chase, keep each other company
> Feels great to rescue, doesn't it?
> 
> View attachment 5395751



How cute they are ! Those colours 

Yes, it feels very good, and we try to give them the best we can and a happy, healthy life - I guess like you do  
It was always clear for us to adopt from shelters. 
There are so many homeless animals...It was not easy, to adopt only two


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> How cute they are ! Those colours
> 
> Yes, it feels very good, and we try to give them the best we can and a happy, healthy life - I guess like you do
> It was always clear for us to adopt from shelters.
> There are so many homeless animals...It was not easy, to adopt only two


I know....whenever I go somewhere that has kitties for adoption I want to look....even though we can't add another to our household.  our two are skittish.  they would freak out.  and two is enough for us.


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> I know....whenever I go somewhere that has kitties for adoption I want to look....even though we can't add another to our household.  our two are skittish.  they would freak out.  and two is enough for us.



Totally the same here


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Totally the same here


and of course when I look at them I feel bad I can't rescue them


----------



## Christofle

Garbage Queen


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Garbage Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396592


those eyes.....ready to play all the time


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> those eyes.....ready to play all the time


She’s actually using it as a soap box. She’s been screaming there to go outside for a while now.   As soon as I take her out she freaks out due to the school buses passing and runs back inside only to return to her soap box.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She’s actually using it as a soap box. She’s been screaming there to go outside for a while now.   As soon as I take her out she freaks out due to the school buses passing and runs back inside only to return to her soap box.


did you post a pic of her recently on a leash?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> did you post a pic of her recently on a leash?


Adventure cat


----------



## Deleted 698298

Marley 15yo and Xena 9mths both sweet but crazy


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Adventure cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396602


so you let her out alone sometimes and sometimes take her on a leash?  just curious


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> so you let her out alone sometimes and sometimes take her on a leash?  just curious


No, I only take her out on the leash. My breeder has it on the contract that I’m not allowed to have her off leash. (If she finds out she has a legal right to take her back)


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> No, I only take her out on the leash. My breeder has it on the contract that I’m not allowed to have her off leash. (If she finds out she has a legal right to take her back)


wow
much as I agree it's a dangerous world out there for a little kitty, that seems like over-controlling to me
Maybe she doesn't really think she could enforce it


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> wow
> much as I agree it's a dangerous world out there for a little kitty, that seems like over-controlling to me
> Maybe she doesn't really think she could enforce it


Probably not but her list of demands was rather long… the contract was more than thorough.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Probably not but her list of demands was rather long… the contract was more than thorough.


are you in the US?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> are you in the US?


Canada


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Canada


well, the breeder clearly cares about the kitties so that's good.....but it's like giving a gift in a way.  you don't give a gift and then tell the person how they can use it.  If she were to strongly advise you to keep the cat inside, I could see that but trying to legally obligate you is strange.  I doubt she's going to come to your home and inspect, is she?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> well, the breeder clearly cares about the kitties so that's good.....but it's like giving a gift in a way.  you don't give a gift and then tell the person how they can use it.  If she were to strongly advise you to keep the cat inside, I could see that but trying to legally obligate you is strange.  I doubt she's going to come to your home and inspect, is she?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> well, the breeder clearly cares about the kitties so that's good.....but it's like giving a gift in a way.  you don't give a gift and then tell the person how they can use it.  If she were to strongly advise you to keep the cat inside, I could see that but trying to legally obligate you is strange.  I doubt she's going to come to your home and inspect, is she?


Probably not lol. But I have to email photos and give updates every month.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Probably not lol. But I have to email photos and give updates every month.


I'm sure she enjoys them.....she had the kitty when she was a baby so she must like seeing how happy kitty is and how much attention you give her


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> and of course when I look at them I feel bad I can't rescue them


I know, I know


----------



## diamondsandpearls

Hi we are Hachi and hebe  ✋
Follow us on insta and tiktok  : hachiandhebehusky


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## Irishgal

Christofle said:


> No, I only take her out on the leash. My breeder has it on the contract that I’m not allowed to have her off leash. (If she finds out she has a legal right to take her back)


Good breeder


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> well, the breeder clearly cares about the kitties so that's good.....but it's like giving a gift in a way.  you don't give a gift and then tell the person how they can use it.  If she were to strongly advise you to keep the cat inside, I could see that but trying to legally obligate you is strange.  I doubt she's going to come to your home and inspect, is she?


Breeder contracts may seem off putting or strict but reputable breeders have things in their contracts like “no breeding without breeders consent” or pet must be returned if owner can’t care for pet”. Logic is to prevent the pets from ending up in a shelter or random breedings that aren’t in line with preservation breeding.
Even my dogs that I got via rescue had contracts, pool must be fenced, dog to be returned to rescue if I no longer wanted or could keep the dogs.


----------



## Yuki85

Tiger and Rambo


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Tiger and Rambo


both adorable...I love that round head on that kittie


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie, even at the age of 11.7 can still ninja climb up a round hay bale. She looks like a vulture


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Roxie, even at the age of 11.7 can still ninja climb up a round hay bale. She looks like a vulture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440231


love these fierce little dogs


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> love these fierce little dogs


They really are. Very underestimated by many. The breed standard actually reads “bold to the point of rashness”


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> They really are. Very underestimated by many. The breed standard actually reads “bold to the point of rashness”


someone else here posted recently that their doxies got a hold of a possum....possum was terrified and the woman took it away from the dogs


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> someone else here posted recently that their doxies got a hold of a possum....possum was terrified and the woman took it away from the dogs


Yep they will go after anything. Glad she somehow got it away.


----------



## purly

This is our new rescue puppy, Sesame. We were approved for her adoption today! We have no idea what breed(s) she is because no one knows who her parents are. Her entire litter was abandoned at a grocery store, umbilical cords still attached. Half the littler died of malnutrition, but they say Sesame was the strongest of the bunch and ought to do fine. Her foster mother has been bottle feeding her until recently when she transitioned to puppy food. She came home, she explored, she played, she ate, she got introduced to the backyard (and shown where to potty), and now she's fallen asleep! A happy lil pup. She decided against the cheap bed we got her and has claimed my society6 floor pillow, so she clearly has good taste.


----------



## sdkitty

purly said:


> This is our new rescue puppy, Sesame. We were approved for her adoption today! We have no idea what breed(s) she is because no one knows who her parents are. Her entire litter was abandoned at a grocery store, umbilical cords still attached. Half the littler died of malnutrition, but they say Sesame was the strongest of the bunch and ought to do fine. Her foster mother has been bottle feeding her until recently when she transitioned to puppy food. She came home, she explored, she played, she ate, she got introduced to the backyard (and shown where to potty), and now she's fallen asleep! A happy lil pup. She decided against the cheap bed we got her and has claimed my society6 floor pillow, so she clearly has good taste.
> 
> View attachment 5530685


so glad she has a good home now
bless you for rescuing


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Kevin says “Herro everybody”


----------



## parismykitty

her name is sissy


----------



## pukasonqo

A rare together moment, Miles and Icky watching the rain and the birds seeking shelter


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> A rare together moment, Miles and Icky watching the rain and the birds seeking shelter
> 
> View attachment 5573772


Nice picture...they're big kitties


----------



## SouthTampa

This is Braque.   His favorite place is on the bed.   I have an ottoman for the two dogs to get up and down from the bed.   Braque HATES it when I move the ottoman to change the sheets.


----------



## sdkitty

SouthTampa said:


> This is Braque.   His favorite place is on the bed.   I have an ottoman for the two dogs to get up and down from the bed.   Braque HATES it when I move the ottoman to change the sheets.
> 
> View attachment 5573937


these little dachsunds are such characters


----------



## Irishgal

SouthTampa said:


> This is Braque.   His favorite place is on the bed.   I have an ottoman for the two dogs to get up and down from the bed.   Braque HATES it when I move the ottoman to change the sheets.
> 
> View attachment 5573937


Yes dogs think it’s insane to change those sheets! And they will stare you down why you change them


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Yes dogs think it’s insane to change those sheets! And they will stare you down why you change them


they like your smell 
our cats sometimes lay on our shoes....they say feet have the strongest smell; that's why the animals like the shoes


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> Nice picture...they're big kitties



Miles is solid and large, Icky is chubby and is our fault! bHe eats her food and if Miles is not looking (always) she eats his


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Miles is solid and large, Icky is chubby and is our fault! bHe eats her food and if Miles is not looking (always) she eats his


my little girl is pick about canned food so often he eats his and hers


----------



## SouthTampa

This is Braque critiquing my bed making skills.    This is his reaction when he approves.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

More pics of Kevin. He’s a goober


----------



## MainlyBailey

Recently adopted another pup from the shelter I volunteer for. I’m worried that the more senior dog is stressing out from the new addition, and praying the tension does soon.


----------



## sdkitty

MainlyBailey said:


> Recently adopted another pup from the shelter I volunteer for. I’m worried that the more senior dog is stressing out from the new addition, and praying the tension does soon.
> 
> View attachment 5592640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592642


sweet....so good you gave a home to the new one.  Is it the smaller of the two?


----------



## MainlyBailey

sdkitty said:


> sweet....so good you gave a home to the new one.  Is it the smaller of the two?


Indeed it is!! I also have a foster fail cat (grey), named Misty. The orange tabby is a new foster. I feel like I live in a zoo lol.


----------



## sdkitty

MainlyBailey said:


> Indeed it is!! I also have a foster fail cat (grey), named Misty. The orange tabby is a new foster. I feel like I live in a zoo lol.
> 
> View attachment 5592927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592931


so cute...foster fail?  the first foster home didn't like him?


----------



## MainlyBailey

sdkitty said:


> so cute...foster fail?  the first foster home didn't like him?


Oh no, I meant I ended up adopting her instead of following through with fostering. I started fostering Misty when she was about 3 months old and she fell ill. She also looked “different” and people didn’t seem to show any interest in her, so I knew she’d have a hard time finding a home, which is why I decided to just keep her. She’s an absolute treasure! We call it “foster fail” when one of the shelter’s volunteer fosters ends up adopting the baby.


----------



## sdkitty

MainlyBailey said:


> Oh no, I meant I ended up adopting her instead of following through with fostering. I started fostering Misty when she was about 3 months old and she fell ill. She also looked “different” and people didn’t seem to show any interest in her, so I knew she’d have a hard time finding a home, which is why I decided to just keep her. She’s an absolute treasure! We call it “foster fail” when one of the shelter’s volunteer fosters ends up adopting the baby.


I think she's beautiful....glad you rescued her and I'm sure she is too


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## LemonDrop

We got a Fendi bag and a bad attitude in my house.


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> We got a Fendi bag and a bad attitude in my house.


picture?


----------



## LemonDrop

@sdkitty sorry I was making a joke about the pic above that post. My pup eating my Fendi box with his little attitude. He thinks the boxes come just for him.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and, of course, Miles


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> @sdkitty sorry I was making a joke about the pic above that post. My pup eating my Fendi box with his little attitude. He thinks the boxes come just for him.


Oh, I get it


----------



## Irishgal

Someone had a fun Saturday night


----------



## pukasonqo

Is raining so I am stuck at home with this two, these pics are from yesterday


----------



## makeupbyomar

Not my dog. But love how he has his own security pass.


----------



## Irishgal

When you are a retired sport and performance dog life is easy peasy.


----------



## Love4MK

My dude Birch laying among the carnage (what was once carpet!).


----------



## cwysoski

My four lovely cats! All of them were stays at one point. The white one was adopted, and the rest I picked up myself.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod in her neighbourhood watch spot


----------



## athousandmhiles24

The destroyer


----------



## lil_peanut

Say hi to Paulie Walnuts! He’s my first frenchie, a blue Merle, and he just turned a year old.


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

My baby boy! We rescued him just a year ago.


----------



## sdkitty

LeahRose said:


> My baby boy! We rescued him just a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638504
> View attachment 5638505


he's beautiful...shelter kitty?


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

sdkitty said:


> he's beautiful...shelter kitty?


Yes! In the shelter he was very shy and terrified of us of course, but very well behaved. The first kitty they brought out....she scratched my partner lol. Very happy with our boy now (though he's still a bit chunky).


----------



## sdkitty

LeahRose said:


> Yes! In the shelter he was very shy and terrified of us of course, but very well behaved. The first kitty they brought out....she scratched my partner lol. Very happy with our boy now (though he's still a bit chunky).


good for you for adopting him.....assume he isn't afraid of you now?  our two were shy kitties (even signed a waiver stating that).....we kept them in the spare bedroom (with the door open) for a week or so.  they were terrified at first but after about a week I fed them in the kitchen and they came out.  now they rarely spend time in that extra room - mostly just use the litter box in there
Chunky?  thats not so bad.  He's a big orange boy
Congrats


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

sdkitty said:


> good for you for adopting him.....assume he isn't afraid of you now?  our two were shy kitties (even signed a waiver stating that).....we kept them in the spare bedroom (with the door open) for a week or so.  they were terrified at first but after about a week I fed them in the kitchen and they came out.  now they rarely spend time in that extra room - mostly just use the litter box in there
> Chunky?  thats not so bad.  He's a big orange boy
> Congrats


Thank you! Yeah he's 7 years old, so we adopted him as an adult  He now sleeps next to me or on my legs....he's come a long way! Love that your two shy kitties have blossomed!


----------



## sdkitty

LeahRose said:


> Thank you! Yeah he's 7 years old, so we adopted him as an adult  He now sleeps next to me or on my legs....he's come a long way! Love that your two shy kitties have blossomed!


there are so many animals in need of homes, it's sad.  I look at a neighbor app and there are always people posting dogs and cats for adoption there.  Glad yours got a good home


----------



## MainlyBailey

At a bar called Barking Dog with my adorable baby Bailey!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Kevin is ready for Halloweens!!!


----------



## Irishgal

When you are 13 and love cake but hate the “happy birthday” song. 
Daisy. Age 13.


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> When you are 13 and love cake but hate the “happy birthday” song.
> Daisy. Age 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640052


LOL...smiling about the cake?


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> LOL...smiling about the cake?


As soon as we sang happy birthday she started growling. She’s a funny dog.


----------



## LOUIE13

Heidi and Daisy.


----------



## sdkitty

LOUIE13 said:


> Heidi and Daisy.
> 
> View attachment 5644764


adorable....are the puppies?


----------



## LOUIE13

sdkitty said:


> adorable....are the puppies?


Yes and a handful and a half LOL.


----------



## Moxisox




----------



## sdkitty

Moxisox said:


> View attachment 5646444


adorable - puppy?


----------



## Moxisox

sdkitty said:


> adorable - puppy?


3 years old. She’s a bit small for a Newf, but still weighed in at a solid 120lb when we were at the vet last week.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and Miles


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod and Miles


both cute but I love an orange kitty


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> both cute but I love an orange kitty


So do I, he is a sweetheart 
Icky is almost resigned to the fact he is not leaving


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie, quite worn out after tracking practice.


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie and Hobie


----------



## Styleanyone

My three fur babies - Sissy, Maomao, Yangyang all have their doll twilly for the holidays


----------



## sdkitty

Styleanyone said:


> My three fur babies - Sissy, Maomao, Yangyang all have their doll twilly for the holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664432
> View attachment 5664433
> View attachment 5664434


they're beautiful....I can imagine that white hair on my black clothes though


----------



## Styleanyone

sdkitty said:


> they're beautiful....I can imagine that white hair on my black clothes though


You need lots of lint rollers


----------



## pixiejenna

I just buy clothes in colors that hide my cat hair. No more black but charcoal grey hids my ginger fluff pretty well lol.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I just buy clothes in colors that hide my cat hair. No more black but charcoal grey hids my ginger fluff pretty well lol.


I had a grey and white cat and that white hair was problematic....with our tabbies, their shedding isn't that much and it doesn't show up on my clothes


----------



## sand

Our newest addition (adopted in September), Dakota, is on the left.  He is about 6 
months old.   Odie, our other springer rescuer, is on the right.


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Our newest addition (adopted in September), Dakota, is on the left.  He is about months old.   Odie, our other springer rescuer, is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 5672234


and they love each other


----------

